#launchpad 2005-08-22
<sabdfl> mpt: any progress on the main template, with facets-as-tabs?
<mpt> sabdfl: I haven't had time to do that yet, I've been working on the Rosetta copy-and-paste buttons
<sabdfl> mpt: ok cool
<sabdfl> can you make that next on your list?
<sabdfl> night all
<mpt> ok, though I'm not that keen on something which will make them take up more space
<mpt> 'night
<bradb> later sabdfl 
<Nafallo> night sabdfl :-)
<mpt> ugh
* mpt gets incorrect conflict markers
<Keybuk> These files violate naming conventions:
<Keybuk> examples/.arch-ids/\(U+E2)\(U+99)\(U+AA)\(U+E2)\(U+99)\(U+AC).id
<Keybuk> examples/\(U+E2)\(U+99)\(U+AA)\(U+E2)\(U+99)\(U+AC)
<Keybuk> -- 
<Keybuk> they do ?!  it shouldn't afaict
<Keybuk> lifeless: ?
<bradb> fmt:approximateduration is in spiv's review queue, later all
<carlos> stub, I have an update to the migration script already but I cannot merge it yet, I have there other changes, can you merge to stagging to test it?
<stub> carlos: Sure
<carlos> stub, carlos.perello@canonical.com--2004/launchpad--devel--0
<carlos> stub, the other changes should not affect that script
<stub> Are the changes you care about only in the script? if so, I don't have to worry about merging. 
<stub> carlos: ^^^
<carlos> stub, the needed changes to get the script running is only in the script, the branch touches other files
<carlos> but those changes are not related, it belongs to other changeset
* carlos -> bed
<carlos> stub, do you need anything else to test it?
<stub> Nop
<stub> e
<carlos> ok, thanks
<carlos> good night
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=salgado]  Make EnumCol work with default=DEFAULT.  Fixes bug 1659. (patch-2263: andrew.bennetts@canonical.com)
<stub> spiv: Where you going to stop the librarian accepting files with evil filenames? (eg. containing / or \0) If so, can you update Bug388 with characters you deem as evil?
<spiv> stub: The only characters I'm inclined to deem as evil are / and \0.
<spiv> But part of me feels that it's not the librarian's problem ;)
<stub> Once the DB constaints are in place, it won't get as far as the Librarian.
<jamesh> are characters that look like "/" evil too?
<spiv> What's the use case for disallowing them?  (I admit I don't really have one for allowing them either0
<spiv> )
* spiv has a left shift key that's starting to get a bit dodgy
<spiv> jamesh: The reason to disallow / and \0 are because they're invalid in posix filenames (although / is of course valid in a pathname).
<spiv> But I'm struggling to see any way that it actually matters.
<spiv> I guess the database column being called "filename" rather than "pathname" is one argument.
<stub> spiv: Because broken clients can upload a file with filename 'c:/foo/bar.txt', which then can't be downloaded in any sane fashion.
<jamesh> spiv: I suppose the web browser would replace them anyway, if a user is downloading and saving them
<spiv> stub: Why can't they be downloaded?
<jamesh> stub: on Windows, I think that would get downloaded as c__foo_bar.txt
<stub> spiv: Because they are invalid and look like a hacking attempt (eg. what should firefox do if you ask it to download a file called ~/.bashrc ? )
<jamesh> been a while since I've checked though
<spiv> stub: Probably save it do $downloaddir/.bashrc
<jamesh> it's pretty easy to test for though
<stub> spiv: But we don't know that, and we shouldn't let invalid data get into the system in the first place.
<spiv> If you can convince me that it's invalid, I'll be much happier :)
<stub> It would probably be specified in the MIME rfc under the filename attibute to the mimetype
<spiv> I am leaning slightly towards disallowing them, but I'd really like to have a strong reason other than a vague feeling that it's probably better.
<spiv> If only so that I can put a more useful comment in the code than "Disallow / and \0, just in case" ;)
<spiv> See section 2.3 of RFC 2184
<spiv> Er,
<spiv> 2183
<spiv> Although it's discussing MUAs rather than HTTP clients.
<stub> actually, MIME is a red herring. These filenames are served up as part of URLs, which IIRC can include anything if properly UTF-8 encoded and quoted
<stub> But clients might still have issues, and I'm not going to test all the clients ;)
<spiv> http://www.w3.org/Protocols/rfc2616/rfc2616-sec19.html#sec19.5.1
<stub> I'm inclined to disallow anything that indicates the client uploading the file is screwed, because we really don't want data from that source ;)
<spiv> Arbitrary restrictions have a way of biting you in the arse unexpectedly six months later :)
<stub> Does the Librarian actually set that header?
<stub> Or not bother, since the filename is the final component of the URL?
<spiv> Your example of c:/foo/bar.txt inclines me to not bother disallowing anything -- I'm interested in learning how to make "safe" filenames for every OS out there.
<spiv> It doesn't send it, no.
<stub> My example is actually based from real world experiance with broken windows clients that tended to upload filenames such as c:\foo\bar.txt
<spiv> Which is a 100% valid posix filename.
<stub> 'safe' can be defined as ASCII and not containing / \ : or \0 , which is probably a bit strict now days (we could extend that to UTF-8 and not containing / \ : or \0
* spiv is still wavering
<stub> Indeed - c:\foo\bar.txt is 100% valid, but is totally broken. Users report it as a bug, so you shouldn't let it get in the first place.
<stub> The only use case I can think of for allowing a filename like that is so you can laugh at the silly person still using IE4 (or whatever it was)
<jamesh> stub: on Windows, you'll get in trouble with *, ? and a few others
<stub> I tend to not like \0 and it tends to break C code unexpectedly
<stub> true. Anyway, I would really only bother disallowing 
<spiv> Sure, and filenames longer than a certain length might trigger buffer overflows in some C code too ;)
<Keybuk> the fun ones are filenames with \n in them <g>
<spiv> Right, whitespace can break badly written shell scripts...
<stub> ... / and \0 , because the first indicates the client is screwed and the second is scary
<Keybuk> and libtool
<Keybuk> / and \0 are the only invalid characters in a POSIX filename :-/
<Keybuk> ^G in them is fun
<spiv> Ok, so the two reasonable choices are 1) free for all, 2) everything except / and \0.
* stub wonders if PostgreSQL lets him store a \0 in a text column anyway
<spiv> Trying to restrict more than that is the path to madness, as we try to guess what breaks windows and whatnot.
<Keybuk> utf-8 filenames are certainly "normal" in linux now
<spiv> Well, the librarian stores filenames as unicode.
<stub> Keybuk: Is that now 'standard', or is it still the filename is assumed to be in the encoding being used by the terminal?
<spiv> There's no guarantee clients won't upload encoded names, though.
<Keybuk> there's nothing in the filesystem to force it (unless your fs=fat)
<stub> spiv: If it aint a valid UTF-8 sequence, PostgreSQL will barf
<spiv> And I don't think HTTP has any standard way to serve non-ASCII filenames.
<Keybuk> so how you read filenames is how they're displayed
<spiv> stub: Well, it'd be double-encoded would be the issue.
<spiv> But we can't do much about people uploading garbage except serve that garbage back at them :)
<stub> spiv: Can't happen - the filename is decoded on upload
<jamesh> Keybuk: JFS also wants unicode filenames, iirc
<spiv> stub: By "client" I don't mean the librarian client, I mean Joe Bloggs with his dodgy Web Browsez0r 0.9.
<Keybuk> really? sweet
<spiv> stub: (once I fix a bug) The librarian client always sends filenames utf-8 encoded, and the librarian server utf-8 decodes them into unicode objects, which of course are then re-encoded for insertion into the database.
<spiv> The librarian server already barfs on non-utf-8 filenames.
<stub> OS-X is UTF-8 -- it becomes necessary to define the encoding when you have a Unicode aware filesystem browser. And Win32 is all Unicode apis so I don't think the encoding is even exposed to developers. I assume the existing Linux ones all just break if the filenames arn't encoded the way they expect :-(
<jamesh> stub: on Windows, there are two APIs for pretty much everything: the unicode one and the "ANSI" one
<jamesh> where the ANSI one is the legacy encoding
<jamesh> so you can create files with the unicode API that apps using the ANSI API can't read
<mdz> so now that my duplicate launchpad users are all sorted, is there a way for me to change 'name93' to 'mdz'?
<spiv> mdz: Currently only by asking stub, I think :/
<spiv> I'm not sure what's left to stop us from letting users edit that.
<spiv> https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/WhatNamesCanBeChanged says it ought to be allowed.
<mdz> does stub read scrollback?
<mdz> stub: ^^^
<mdz> who's responsible for the code of conduct signing stuff?
<spiv> stub reads scrollback afaik, yeah.
<spiv> cprov, iirc.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  only-one-ubuntu-wikiname constraint and people merge patch to cope (patch-2264: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<stub> mdz: Updated
<mdz> stub: thanks
<spiv> stub: thanks for fixing #1313!
<stub> Just karma whoring
<spiv> :)
<spiv> Well, that's probably fair enough, given that it was probably our most frequently reported dupe.
<lifeless> 1212 ?
<lifeless> bah
<lifeless> ignore me
<lifeless> win 18
<carlos> morning
<carlos> stub, hi, how was the whitespace script test? still running?
<stub> carlos: still running
<carlos> that's good
<carlos> means the bug would  be fixed
<sabdf1> stub: could you tell me which upstream apps have the most bugs filed against them? just top 5 or 10
<sabdfl> stub: ping
<sabdfl> lifeless: ping
<lifeless> sabdfl: pong, just talking about you :0
<lifeless> (jdub is giving his oscon talk to debsig)
<sabdfl> lifeless: coolio :-)
<sabdfl> lifeless: could you give me read-only access to the staging db please? i have accounts on mawson and asuka
<lifeless> mawson is staging right ?
<sabdfl> asuka, i think
<sabdfl> not sure which db it is
<Kinnison> mawson is dogfood, asuka is staging
<sabdfl> stub and salgado might know
<sabdfl> Kinnison: db names?
<lifeless> bah, don't have the right keys with me, I can do it when I get home if stub hasn't surfaced by thenm
* lifeless is in holiday mode :)
<sabdfl> ok, cool, thanks
<Kinnison> sabdfl: people seem to use: psql -h asuka.ubuntu.com -U ro -d launchpad_staging
<Kinnison> sabdfl: from mawson
<carlos> sabdfl, ^^ that's what daf and I use
<sabdfl> psql: FATAL:  no pg_hba.conf entry for host "82.211.81.131", user "ro", database "launchpad_staging", SSL off
<lifeless> sabdfl: if you have access to asuka/mawson, you should have sudo access to the launchpad use
<carlos> sabdfl, from mawson
<lifeless> *user*
<lifeless> thats what we usually give people who are working with those machines
<stub> yo
<sabdfl> hey stubarooney
<stub>          name         | count
<stub> ----------------------+-------
<stub>  malone               |   304
<stub>  launchpad            |   281
<stub>  bazaar               |   246
<stub>  rosetta              |   159
<sabdfl> think you can let me see staging read-only, from mawson or asuka?
<stub>  foaf                 |    51
<stub>  hct                  |    14
<stub>  soyuz                |     6
<stub>  sympa                |     4
<stub>  ubp-hoary-unofficial |     3
<stub>  ubuntu               |     3
<stub>  bluefish             |     2
<stub>  blender              |     2
<stub>  buildd               |     2
<stub>  fdclock              |     2
<sabdfl> thats plenty
<stub>  gnomebaker           |     2
<stub> sabdfl: You should be able to connect to launchpad_staging on asuka as the ro user now (from your mawson account, using the command given before)
<sabdfl> mark@mawson:~ $ psql -h asuka.ubuntu.com -U ro -d launchpad_staging
<sabdfl> psql: FATAL:  no pg_hba.conf entry for host "82.211.81.131", user "ro", database "launchpad_staging", SSL off
<sabdfl> nup
<sabdfl> did you see jdub's presentation?
<stub> argh... username mark, not sabdfl :-(
<sabdfl> :-)
<stub> sabdfl: ok - try again
<sabdfl> rocking, thanks
<sabdfl> very exciting
<sivang> sabdfl: what was his presentation about?
<sabdfl> sivang: aiui it was his oscon presentation, replayed. 
<sabdfl> stub: i'm [trivial] 'ing a two-liner that lets you exclude dbschemas from the vocabs
<sabdfl> it might be better to have dbschema items be markable as deprecated, so they don't show up
<sabdfl> the use case for this is the debbugs tracker, we only know of one, we don't want people registering more
<stub> sounds sane. A deprecated flag doesn't sound appropriate for your use case though - the way you are doing it seems to be the best option.
* carlos -> lunch
<carlos> see you later
<lifeless> nofht all
<lifeless> bah
<lifeless> night all
<BjornT> stub: do i need your approval if want to edit security.cfg? (add delete to bugsubscription)
<stub> BjornT: Nope - as long as I know about it.
<BjornT> stub: cool
<ondrej> mm all
<ondrej> is there a plan to do cleanup in rosetta breezy target?  so f.e. glib2.0 is not list 7x times?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  polish home pages (patch-2265: mark.shuttleworth@canonical.com)
<sabdfl> carlos: ^^ q from ondrej
<ondrej> sabdfl: feeling better today? heard you were/are sick (yesterday)...
<sabdfl> ondrej: yes, much better today thanks. lurgie from brazil had me nailed yeterday
<ondrej> :-) that's good...  hope to see you on next CC meeting...
<kiko> hey ho
<sivang> yo kiko 
<sabdfl> kiko: is salgado around?
<sabdfl> any idea why we don't have a Person.karma cache?
<mpt> We're not sure where he is, sabdfl
<mpt> We think he might be at classes
<kiko> I am sure where he is
<kiko> he's at classes
<sabdfl> kiko: please could you ask him to do the following:
<sabdfl>  - add a karma field to the Person table
<sabdfl>  - replace Person.karma() with that field
<sabdfl>  - make update-stats.py also update karma
<sabdfl> so we have the karma value cached, and can index and query it
<kiko> sabdfl, could you file a bug? :)
* kiko tries to get the man to use his tool
<ondrej> suggestion for rosetta: there should be simple way how to use suggested translation: copy & paste is not very efficient...  simple javascript could be implemented, so you can just click and have it prefilled in input box...
<sabdfl> product? foaf does not exist
<mpt> ondrej: I'm working on that at the moment
<kiko> ondrej, yeah, known trick it's in the pipeline
<kiko> sabdfl, launchpad
<mpt> sabdfl: It was renamed to ex-foaf, with its bugs etc rolled into launchpad
<kiko> there are only three lp products now -- launchpad, malone, rosetta
<ondrej> ok, thanks for info
<sabdfl> kiko: https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1794
<kiko> sabdfl, thanks, I'll make sure it's done
<sabdfl> ondrej: https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/TranslationReview
<sabdfl> though, that spec does not reflect what i asked for in Brazil. MPT?
<sabdfl> i didn't want radio buttons...
<ondrej> nice, I like those scanned paper notes :-)
<ondrej> btw, from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Calendar Sep 1st - StringFreezy - does this mean that *upstream* (from translation teams POV) strings are freezed and L10N teams can start work on translations?
<mpt> sabdfl: Should you eventually get karma if your suggestion gets accepted? If so, there needs to be some way of identifying whose suggestion is being accepted. And as the radiobuttons copy into the field just like the copy buttons do, in case you want to tweak one of them.
<mpt> It's much simpler than the previous version of the spec :-)
<ondrej> I was also asked this question: how and when are translations from rosetta propagated to Ubuntu? It makes sense not only to translate some *random* strings in rosetta, but also to test them inside live system.
* mpt finishes sending his chart fixage off to PQM
<kiko> ondrej, the translations are exported into language packs, which are then rolled into the distribution, so indeed they are used
<WaterSevenUb> ondrej: but the documentation string freeze is only Sep 8th
<ondrej> kiko: so every new release of language-pack contains up-to-data translations from rosetta?
<kiko> that is correct
<ondrej> is there a way how to review translations in one language and all packages? I have team member who is not so sure of his translations, and marks all as "Need Review", so I would like to review all of them in one big batch (601 translation strings suggested)
<ondrej> and if not it would be nice thing to have
<kiko> there is a review interface planned
<ondrej> just didn't see this suggestion in TranslationReview wiki page, so I thought it would be usefull to mention it :-)
<kiko> yeah, it's a great suggestion -- mpt, which spec covers the mass-review UI?
<bradb> morning
<ondrej> err, https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/RosettaSpecification page broken: ImportErrorCannot load macro ListSpecifications
<kiko> ondrej, agh.
<kiko> elmo?
<elmo> what?
<kiko> elmo, I wrote a couple of macros to automate some queries our moin instance
<kiko> s/our/on our
<kiko> elmo, what would be a good way to install them and allow me to update them as I go?
<elmo> send them to me
<kiko> okidok
<mpt> kiko: I hadn't heard of the mass-review idea before
<kiko> elmo, sent
<mpt> I don't think we have a spec for it
<mpt> ondrej, perhaps you would like to write the spec? :-)
<kiko> mpt, in capetown we discussed it -- it would be across potemplates
<bradb> spiv: ping
<mpt> Well, if we do, I don't think it's one I was involved in
<mpt> either that or I have a bad memory
<kiko> or too many drugs
<mpt> yeah, that must be it
<mpt> pink mushrooms
<spiv> bradb: pong
<spiv> bradb: want that review done?
<bradb> spiv: yes please!
<bradb> if possible, of course
<kiko> there were beautiful
<ddaa> sabdfl: do the tables "changesetfilename", "changesetfile" and "changesetfilehash" have any future? They are going to require additional work to support with import-archivelocation and they are quite arch-specific in design (assume on-disk changeset-based storage).
<ddaa> I'd rather have them ignored now (no longer updated) and delete at the first oppurtinity.
<ondrej> mpt: err, I am not good at writing specifications :-)
<ondrej> but I can try :-)
<mpt> ondrej: So you are wanting to review all the translations made by a particular person?
<carlos> ondrej, It needs some manual changes, I'm doing it from time to time, but it's a bit hard. Will fix glib now.
<ondrej> https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/TranslationMulti
<mpt> excellent, thanks ondrej
<ondrej> carlos: ok, thanks...  I guess this will settle down with StringFreezes?
<carlos> ondrej, it should not affect StringFreezes... usually is the same but from different versions that our automatic system was not able to handle
<ondrej> I mean - you will do one big manual cleanup at that time...?
<jblack> ddaa: ping
<ddaa> jblack: sir?
<jblack> Good morning! (afternoon for you). 
<jblack> Do you have time for an interview this morning? 
<ddaa> hu?
<ddaa> Who are we interviewing?
<jblack> I'm interviewing you. dislodging data, dependancies, etc. 
<jblack> this is for a nice solid roadmap
<jblack> iirc, you're doing the lp part of the supermirror. 
<carlos> ondrej, if I have time, yes
<ddaa> I'm only on usual overload, not overloaded overload, so I guess I have the time :)
<carlos> ondrej, but I'm a bit busy atm with jordi and daf out
<jblack> Ok. Whats a good offset from now to start? 
<ddaa> jblack: not sure if I can tell you anything though. I did not have time even to touch the LP things I'm supposed to do.
<ondrej> carlos: ok, I will ping you if something as glib2.0 is there again...
<jblack> This is just in the context of building a raodmap. 
<carlos> ondrej, there are more, I know, but I will try to fix the ones people ask for first
<ddaa> "Whats a good offset from now to start?" I do not understand your question.
<jblack> now + 0 min, now + 1 hour, six hours from now, after you've had a cup of wine.... 
<ddaa> jblack: let's do it now.
<jblack> Great.
<jblack> I'm that pink number on the bottom.
<carlos> ondrej, done: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+sources/glib2.0/+translations 
<carlos> ondrej, next week the deprecated entries will disappear
<bradb> spiv: will you have a chance to do that review today?
<ondrej> carlos: thanks
<carlos> spiv, can I merge the last branch you reviewed? or do you need anything else after my last answers?
<spiv> bradb: In your mail now.  That should keep you busy ;)
<spiv> carlos: Your devel branch?
<bradb> spiv: cool, thanks
<carlos> spiv, yeah
<carlos> spiv, I think the only open issue is related with the new Interface you suggested
<spiv> carlos: Hmm, I don't see a reply to it, and my review had a few questions.
<carlos> spiv, I answered them...
<jblack> spiv: You're up! Will you be up in a little bit? 
<carlos> spiv, when did you get my last email?
<spiv> jblack: Unlikely, it's past my bedtime.  You might get lucky though ;)
<spiv> carlos: The 12th, I think.
* jblack crosses his fingers
<carlos> spiv, my laptop's email server went down
<spiv> carlos: I've definitely seen no answers to my review of your devel branch...
<bradb> spiv: how much longer will you be around? i'm hoping to fix this up and land today, if possible.
<carlos> it should go out now
* spiv double checks the spam folder.
<spiv> bradb: About to crash, sorry.
<bradb> ok, no worries, thanks for the review
<spiv> bradb: But if the changes you make are all more or less as proposed in the review (and you make all the changes required by the review), you can merge.
<spiv> I guess that's technically merge-conditional rather than needs-reply.
<spiv> Except that I want to review the changes after merge in that case, just in case :)
<spiv> The nice thing about having that huge list of tests is that we can be confident it actually works, even if it's ugly.
<bradb> yep, i live by that motto
<spiv> Yeah, I'll mark it merge-conditional on the wiki for you.
<bradb> thanks
<spiv> carlos: ok.
<kiko> carlos, I hate POParser already
<carlos> kiko, ok, now we are three, should we create a club? :-P
<kiko> I might be able to fix it somewhat
<kiko> I'm trying
<kiko> carlos, would it make sense to strip() all lines in a pofile?
<carlos> kiko, daf has a new parser that should be compatible with current one, I don't think you should expend too much time with it, we should move either to daf's one or fix gettext's one
<jblack> kiko: Glad you're here.
<jblack> spiv: Still around? 
<spiv> carlos: Also, update the wiki when you reply to a review, to mark it needs-review again.
<carlos> kiko, before or after remove msgid "" and msgstr "" ?
<carlos> spiv, ok
<spiv> carlos: That way I only need to look at one place to know if I have review work to do.
<kiko> carlos, in general, I mean -- should trailing whitespace be taken into account?
<kiko> carlos, a new parser? wow, where?
<carlos> kiko, he sent me it a while ago, but still has some bugs
<spiv> jblack: Yes, but only barely.
<jblack> Do you have time to look at an email and add 3 lines to it? 
<spiv> If you're quick ;)
* jblack gives spiv big/sad puppy eyes
<jblack> What email address to you prefer for sending? 
<spiv> andrew@canonical.com
<carlos> kiko, if you do it before any file parsing, that's ok
* mpt comes across the text "Acknowledge CoC" in a template
<mpt> Anyone know what that means?
<mpt> cprov?
<kiko> code of conduct
<kiko> is that the question?
<mpt> I know what a CoC is
<mpt> (though I'm going to change that to "Code of Conduct" here anyway)
<cprov> mpt: yes, this actions is documented in the spec, consists in a approval of a not digitally signature of CoC by a CC member (aka LP Admin)
<mpt> but what does "Acknowledge" mean in this context?
<mpt> cprov: Sorry, "approval of a not digitally signature" ...
<Nafallo> sounds like Approve to me
<mpt> cprov: So someone signs the Code
<mpt> or someone says they agree to it
<mpt> but doesn't digitally sign it?
<bradb> spiv: btw, bisect.bisect appears to return the index that would be the insertion point for the item, so 1. it will always be one greater than the position of the item that interests us, 2. it's not documented to raise an IndexError at all, as best i can tell
<mpt> cprov: And then an admin has to say "yes, this is equivalent to a real signature"?
<jblack> kiko: Will you be here in ~ 20 minutes? 
<kiko> hmm
<kiko> I shouldn't be
<cprov> mpt: sorry, typed bad english ... yes, in fact it could be a REAL signature sent by fax to a member  
<kiko> jblack, in 2h?
<jblack> in 2h, for up to 2h ? 
<mpt> cprov: So this is something an admin does
<mpt> all right
<kiko> cprov, "could" or "will be"?
<kiko> jblack, sure
<cprov> mpt: exactly, the page is restricted
<spiv> bradb: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileuPFG4M.html
<jblack> Its a date. I'll wear my prettiest dress.
<cprov> kiko: it is ;)
<spiv> bradb: Note the (seconds, '') trick, which perhaps should be more prominently commented.
<mpt> cprov: How about "Register Someone's Signature"?
<kiko> cprov: huh? "could" or "will be"?
<cprov> mpt: sound sane, but is it intuitive for the CC members ? maybe "Approve CoC Signature", I'm not sure about the name "Acknowledge", but it was approved by Mako in AU
<mpt> Well, you only need to do it if it wasn't an automatic signature
<cprov> mpt: yes, if the candidate has no GPG yet, or whatever everything but the normal COC GPG signed.  
<mpt> so I think "Register" makes more sense for something that Launchpad didn't know about
<mpt> previously
<mpt> "Approve" would be for something that's already in Launchpad
* mpt wonders how he ended up with an empty portlet
<cprov> mpt: indeed, but if you think the process itself (apart of register a new CoC signature) means you are *approving* a new member of the UBUNTITES super-team, my suggestion still reasonable 
<mpt> cprov: Do people still need to be approved separately even if they sign the Code digitally?
<mpt> cprov: Offhand, do you know which file generates the portlet on /codeofconduct ?
<cprov> mpt: no, digitally signature automatical promote the user as UBUNTITE
<mpt> ok, so this is more about their signature than it is about approving them.
<cprov> mpt: right, it makes sense
<bradb> spiv: i think the algorithm that uses bisect.bisect is broken
<bradb> e.g.
<bradb> (Pdb) bisect.bisect(representation_in_seconds, (1.5, ''))
<bradb> 0
<cprov> mpt: portlet-codeofconduct[set] -actions.pt depends where you are
<bradb> spiv: it should be 1, in that case.
<mpt> cprov: At /codeofconduct the portlet is empty
<mpt> and none of the relevant portlets seem to have launchpad permissions stuff, so I'm not sure where the problem is
<spiv> bradb: print representation_in_seconds[0] 
<cprov> mpt: should I update the CodeOfConduct spec to accomplish this decision
<spiv> bradb: Oh, 1.5, I misread.
<cprov> mpt: you are not Admin 
<spiv> (I'm clearly up too late now)
<spiv> bradb: So, one hack is s/''/'z'/
<bradb> spiv: ew!
<spiv> bradb: the second element of that tuple is the tie-breaker, you see.
<bradb> yeah :)
<spiv> You could also do:
<bradb> we need an always-higher tiebreaker, but 'z' is, ahem.
<spiv> class BiggerThanAnything: def __cmp__(self, other): 1; bta = BiggerThanAnything()
<bradb> right
* bradb ponders the maintainer for a moment
* spiv -> bed
<spiv> bradb: An alternative may be to sort the list in descending order.
<bradb> spiv: I could create a temp list that holds just the seconds, perhaps?
<bradb> (and bisect that)
<bradb> i'll do a quick example
<spiv> Actually, that's better, yeah: bisect([secs for (secs, text) in rep_in_seconds] , seconds)
<spiv> (except with less bad var names)
<bradb> right
<spiv> Or more cutely: bisect(zip(*representation_in_seconds)[0] , seconds)
<spiv> Probably better to do representation_in_seconds = [ ... ] ; maximums, labels = zip(*representation_in_seconds); ... ; bisect(maximums, seconds)  # etc
<spiv> You'll figure something out ;)
<bradb> spiv: how crack is this? https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileUoA1mp.html
<bradb> (i'm trying to *not* be clever, because clever is hard to maintain ;)
<spiv> Well, it's either that, or second_boundaries, display_values = zip(*representation_in_seconds) :)
<bradb> right, i'll use zip. i knew there had to be a shorthand
<spiv> Which may be too clever.  Just because *I* know that zip(*matrix) inverts a matrix doesn't mean the next person will :)
<spiv> I'm happy with your judgement there.
<spiv> Well...
<spiv>         if matching_element_index in range(len(second_boundaries)):
<spiv>             return display_values[matching_element_index] 
<spiv> What's that about?
<spiv> I'd rather an "if seconds <= second_boundaries[-1] :" than that.
<spiv> Hmm, and the way you have it atm will raise IndexError on seconds > 90 I think.
<spiv> bradb: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filegOhPc7.html
<bradb> spiv: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file83r1Jy.html
<bradb> it doesn't raise an exception, all the tests pass
<bradb> the -1 thing is interesting too, mind
<spiv> Hmm.
* bradb twiddles
<spiv> Oh, right, I see.
<spiv> "matching_element_index in range(len(second_boundaries))" looks ugly to me.
<spiv> And the direct test on seconds explains the purpose better.
<spiv> And hopefully is more consistent with the other changes I proposed.
<spiv> But I'm getting too fuzzy headed...
* spiv -> really sleep
<bradb> spiv: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileOta8iB.html seems to have hit the sweet spot
* carlos -> out
<carlos> will be back later today
<carlos> see you
<mpt> cprov: Sorry, lunch was urgent
<mpt> cprov: I should never see an empty portlet, no matter what my permissions are
<mpt> it just looks wrong
<mpt> so in that case launchpad.Admin should be around the entire portlet, not the single item inside it.
<sabdfl> you can put that permission inside the portlet
<sabdfl>  <div tal:condition="" class="portlet"> etc
<mpt> right
<mpt> ok, so I want "is an admin or is not logged in at all"
<mpt> (because they might be a logged-out admin)
<mpt> spiv: got a minute?
<sabdfl> ddaa: you can safely delete those for the moment
<ddaa> sabdfl: what do you mean by "for the moment"?
<ddaa> either it's deemed useful, or not...
<sabdfl> well, forever, unless we decide to resurrect them :-)
<sabdfl> there's currenlty quite a lot of data in there
<ddaa> sure, for every imported revision we published
<sabdfl> as i recall, we want to store some information about each revision, but not the actual files, right?
<sabdfl> we want to store, for example, which other revisions got merged into a given revision, don't we
<ddaa> That's about how it ended up after we talked you out of storing archive fulltext in the database. But the data we are talking about implementation specific: the name and checksums of individual files in the changeset storage of Arch archives.
<ddaa> The only reason I can see to have this data there is to have a "backup" in case the mirror gets compromised. IMO the database is not the right place for that. Otherwise, I'm pretty sure this changesetfile data is useless.
<ddaa> Also, these tables are completely irrelevent with bzr, which use a completely different storage.
<cprov> mpt: ehe,  no problem
<cprov> mpt: you are right about the portlet, my decision produce a strange result
<ddaa> sabdfl: these tables store no semantic informations about the revisions.
<sabdfl> ddaa: ok, drop those tables
<sabdfl> could you draw up a spec for a Revision table, for me?
<sabdfl> it may involve a second table, or more, for the semantic richness, such as "revisions merged into a given revision"
<sabdfl> call the latter table Merge
<sabdfl> unless mpool has a better name for it
<ddaa> I could probably do it. But after I get up to speed with the specs you guys have written in br, and after I've cleared the (large) current backlog of very urgent things I have to do.
<ddaa> So, if you want it before september I'm afraid you would have to ask someone else, or move some of my load on somebody else.
<ddaa> Anything that does not involve fixing current or imminent breakage is way down my todo stack.
<ddaa> Right now I'm trying to fix a disconnection problem with the native cvs client so I can reproduce the python import problem...
<ddaa> Anytime I touch cscvs or importd, that turns into a recursive descent to hell.
<sabdfl> well, you guys wrote that code, and you had months to do it, so little sympathy from here ;-)
* ddaa ostensibly ignore sabdly
<sabdfl> strip out the changesetfilehash stuff so at least you can clean all of that out
<cprov> mpt: continuing about the "Ack CoC" details, do you want me to work on it ? Does it needs  a quick look of someone from CC ? 
<sabdfl> when are you going to come here? we'll spend a few days pair programming on the bits i want done
<ddaa> sabdfl: lemme see, I'm currently trying to rent a flat
<mpt> cprov: I've used "Register Someone's Signature", with a + icon
<ddaa> then on sep. 10 I will attend the marriage of a childhood friend
<mpt> cprov: It's in mpt@canonical.com/launchpad--deactionizing--0508 if you want to look (though there's a lot of non-CoC stuff in there)
<cprov> mpt: uhm, have you already fixed ?  great, you should change also the URL 
<ddaa> sabdfl: depending on how the appartment plans unfold, I may be able to come starting sep. 12.
<mpt> cprov: ok, will do
<ddaa> I cannot commit to anything right now, as it's all in a state of flux. I might very well be moving to the new appt on the sep. 12 week.
<cprov> mpt: thank you for help me on this ;)
<mpt> cprov: It's ok, fixing wording is part of my job
* mpt wonders why all our zcml contains 'xmlns:lp="http://launchpad.canonical.com"' when that host doesn't exist
<sabdfl> ddaa: i am away sep 16-30
<ddaa> that's going to be tricky
<ddaa> Next week is not possible, as I have an appt visit, and I might be signing the rent for an appt I already visited.
<ddaa> (actually, I stand a pretty good chance, so it's a small "might")
<ddaa> I'll try to get one week at some point before sep. 9
* mpt gets ready for a world of test failures
<sivang> sabdfl: what is that revision table going to be used ? to track revisions of upstreams sources that get imported into launchpad's baz repo?
<sabdfl> yup
<cprov> mpt: do you have time for a quick view on what 've already done for buildd UI ? http://hillary:8086/buildfarm/ ...
<ddaa> sivang: yup, at first. Then it will also track revisions of bazaar branches uploaded to the supermirror.
<mpt> cprov: ok, so this is what you had before the ABUI spec?
* cprov nods
<mpt> If a system error occurs at an URL that nothing links to, is that still a bug?
* mpt guesses that's a SteveA question
* ddaa tries to open the debug log of the python import, and get a "maximum buffer size exceeded"
<ddaa> duh... it's only a puny 214M, come on you lazy bastard emacs!
<kiko> vim rocks
<jblack> Yeah. go vim. :)
<ddaa> less is faster
<jblack> jdub: ping
<jblack> duh. its middle of the night for him
<sabdfl> is the guess-your-country stuff working again?
<sabdfl> no, it's not
<ddaa> Apparently, guido likes to add comments in the cvs files after committing...
<ddaa> no wonder it cause import tools to blow
<kiko> spiv, I am rumbling python-dev about deprecating id(), hee hee
<philiKON> was launchpad or rosetta updated to a new version recently?
<philiKON> the new translation progress indicators aren't half as useful as the old ones were.
<philiKON> they try to look fancier but in fac tthey look goofier
<philiKON> and some times don't even work correctly
<kiko> philiKON, take it up with mpt 
<kiko> there is the issue that they are partially broken
<kiko> mpt, can you ask stub to cherry-pick your fix?
<philiKON> e.g. when i look at https://launchpad.net/products/zope/+series/zope3.1/+translations, the german and russian bars are broken
<philiKON> plus, why do they have to be a gradient now? it makes them harder read (for me)
<philiKON> what added value does it have compared to a solid colour?
<mpt> philiKON: They were always a gradient. I had to make some of them lighter so that color-blind people could read them.
* philiKON must have been colour bliend
<philiKON> blind
<philiKON> :)
<philiKON> never looked like gradients to me before
<mpt> kiko: I haven't heard back from PQM yet
<kiko> uhm
<philiKON> i don't mind the weirdly bright colours, but i find the vertical gradient very disturbing
<philiKON> anyway, supper
<philiKON> bbl
<mpt> ok, fair point
<mpt> "PQM Queue: 0 scripts"
<ddaa> cannot parse this shit
<ddaa> it makes no sense
<ddaa> mhh... maybe it does... there are extraneous revisions, but they are all merges
<ddaa> Keybuk: help!
<Keybuk> 'sup?
<ddaa> In the python-main rlog
<ddaa> for /cvsroot/python/python/dist/src/Lib/test/test_mailbox.py,v
<mpt> kiko: Actually, this might be a side-effect of moving to an Async machine
<ddaa> rlog says: total revisions: 14;\tselected revisions: 14
<ddaa> However
<kiko> mpt, ask salgado 
<ddaa> there seems to be 16 revisions!
<sabdfl> kiko: is there a bug on the request-country-guessing stuff being broken in production?
<ddaa> revisions 14, 15 and 16 are 1.3.4.1, 1.8.10.2 and 1.8.10.1
<ddaa> and they are all merges
<ddaa> (there's some other weirdness that suggests that the ,v files was manually edited by GvR)
<kiko> sabdfl, let me find it so you can evaluate
<ddaa> Keybuk: can you make any sense out of that?
<mpt> sabdfl: yes
<kiko> sabdfl, is it https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1730
<kiko> ?
<ddaa> Keybuk: maybe you'd like a command to get the problematic rlog?
<Keybuk> please
<sabdfl> thanks, yes
<kiko> mpt?
<kiko> ask salgado to assist you
<mpt> yes, he just has
* mpt wonders why "Accepted" in bug listings is danger-red color
<ddaa> holy shit
<jblack> kiko: Did you get a chance to read that email? 
<ddaa> cvs -d :pserver:anonymous@cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/python rlog python/dist/src/Lib/test/test_mailbox.py
<kiko> yes jblack 
<kiko> jblack, but the roadmap, while an excellent idea, is missing the launchpad side of things AFAICT
<jblack> That's what I was hoping to talk about. I'd love to get you into a datadump mode, and do beautiful things to that. 
<jblack> kiko: Yeah. Exactly. Thats why I'm chasing you, and stevea when he gets back. :)
<ddaa> Keybuk: I think I have figured it out. Revision 1.1.2.1 contains the log of two other revisions, verbatim, you can tell from the revision numbers.
<Keybuk> yeah, was about to say just that
<Keybuk> I count 14 revisions, one of which contains the log messages of two others
<ddaa> I know exactly what I should do to fix it. There's a todo in the code about the issue.
<ddaa> I do not know _HOW_ I should fix it, though.
<ddaa> Keybuk: thanks for your help.
<ddaa> Keybuk: is there any garantee on the ordering of revisions in rlog?
<jblack> kiko: So, when you get a chance, I'd love to "sit down" with you, and add what you know to this document. :)
<ddaa> I think that could give a pretty useful heuristic...
<ddaa> (after all, that's how the human figures it out)
<jblack> kiko? 
<kiko> jblack, I'm in a meeting, will be with you after
<jblack> Ok. Cool.
<ddaa> Mh... actually, what I thought is not going to work.
<ddaa> Need to get magic.
<ddaa> Keybuk: I need your suggestions about how we could parse that.
<Keybuk> I'm not sure I have any useful suggestsions
<ddaa> Right now, the parser synchronises at "---"... separators. There's an option to ignore one if it's preceded by a blank line (not enabled, the todo is about trying it that way if it fails when not ignoring), but that would not work here because there are two revisions, and the transition between them looks right.
<ddaa> I'm thinking we might be able to do magic with "this revision number _cannot_ happen here, it must be part of the log message", but I need to know the ordering garantees we can expect.
<ddaa> making sense?
<Keybuk> I don't know if there are any
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  more homepage love (patch-2266: mark.shuttleworth@canonical.com)
<ddaa> Keybuk: do you know who would know that I could ask?
<Keybuk> not off-hand
<Keybuk> afaik, the defacto upstream response to problems parsing rlog like this is "don't"
<sabdfl> carlos: do we have language packs rocking?
<mpt> jblack?
<sabdfl> bradb: how's that bug tracker looking?
<sabdfl> mpt: how's my new main_template coming along?
<jblack> mpt: Right here
<mpt> jblack: baz crashed during a switch. It thinks it's in the TO branch, but all the code (checked by diffing against mainline) is still in FROM state. What to do?
<mpt> sabdfl: I'll get to it once baz starts cooperating :-)
<jblack> Best thing to do would be to file a bug, put the tree off to the side until lifeless gets back on Monday, and do a fresh get.
<mpt> jblack: Is that just "baz get rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0" in-place?
<jblack> That should do fine for you, yes.
<mpt> ok, ta
<jblack> You'll want to give a directory name of course. :) 
<mpt> as in, "."
<jblack> baz needs to plop it into a subdirectory.
<jblack> I'd cd .., rename the broken tree out of the way (mv brokendir ~/brokendir-for-lifeless), then baz get rocketfuel@.... olddir
<mpt> ok, thanks
<mpt> hmm, that means doing my bugfix again
<bradb> sabdfl: working on the bugtask assignee widget review finally. response to spiv's review of my implementation of the other half of PresentingLengthsOfTime is awaiting spiv's confirmation to merge tomorrow. MaloneSearchResults implementation depends on it.
<mpt> nm, it was only 2 lines
<bradb> sabdfl: there also remains: finishing up the menus, distrorelease CVE report, changing the URLs (again), turning +bugs on distro in a triage page, changing the distro release +bugs page into something else, and probably other things.
<sabdfl> source pacakge bugs list?
<kiko> landed!
<bradb> i landed that a few days ago
<sabdfl> cool
<bradb> just need to add a couple more portlets (but i confirmed with kiko that it was okay to first check it in a bit minimal on portlets, to keep the size of the diff smaller)
<bradb> i landed distro release targeting a few days ago too, which is a huge usability improvement, IMHO
<sabdfl> ok
<sabdfl> dudes, check out the NEW HOME PAGE!
<sabdfl> kiko: as soon as we get sane karma cacheing, we get a list of top hax0rs on the home page too
<bradb> sabdfl: nice improvements on the homepage
<mpt> cprov: I'm working on ABUI now ... Is a speedy-index something a human will enter manually?
<bradb> easier to jump right in
<cprov> mpt: yes, it will be. It should be something sane from which we can calculate ETA in the future
<mpt> cprov: Can you give an example? I've still got no idea what it is
<sabdfl> ABUI?
<bradb> BjornT_: I often have a problem creating page tests for pages that involve saving a change on the task page, which then redirects to the bug page. After I'm redirected to the bug page and hit Ctrl-C to stop recording, I get things like:
<bradb>   File "/home/bradb/launchpad/lib/zope/app/tests/dochttp.py", line 97, in dochttp
<bradb> any idea why?
<bradb>     assert (request and response) or not (request or response)
<bradb> AssertionError
<cprov> sabdfl: AutoBuildUserInterface spec
<mpt> sabdfl: AutoBuildUserInterface spec (while waiting for baz)
<cprov> mpt: I'm not sure yet, something from 0 til 10 should be enough to represent the performance scale, don't you think
<mpt> cprov: I don't know, what do you mean by "performance scale"?
<sabdfl> don't sweat this minor stuff guys, get the basics in place
<sabdfl> use a number, if theres a number in the db
<sabdfl> just get it up
<sabdfl> polish can come later
<sabdfl> mpt: spend less time perfecting on paper
<cprov> mpt: how fast a machine can build a "default" job 
<sabdfl> get the data represented natively
<mpt> cprov's already implementing it, sabdfl
<sabdfl> fine
<cprov> sabdfl: indeed
<mpt> I just want to know what the field means, coz I had no clue
<sabdfl> ok
<mpt> I thought it was something for searching
<BjornT_> bradb: look in page-test.something directory. in there are a bunch of foo.response and foo.request. but for some foo:s a response is probably missing
<bradb> hm
<bradb> that sounds like a lot of effort
<BjornT_> bradb: if you remove the foo.request with the missing foo.response you can run lib/zope/app/tests/dochttp.py page-test.something > page-test.txt
<BjornT_> bradb: yes, it should just work.
<BjornT_> bradb: what does the foo.request file contain?
<bradb> BjornT_: 
<bradb>   File "/home/bradb/launchpad-two/lib/zope/app/tests/dochttp.py", line 97, in dochttp
<bradb>     assert (request and response) or not (request or response)
<bradb> AssertionError
<bradb> bradb@oxygen:~/launchpad-two $ ls /tmp/page-test.-qogHJ/
<bradb> watch0001.request  watch0001.response  watch0002.request  watch0002.response
<bradb> both .request files look like normal requests to me
* bradb will try that dochttp command
<BjornT_> hmm, strange.... is any of the .response empty?
<bradb> no
<bradb> bradb@oxygen:~/launchpad-two $ python lib/zope/app/tests/dochttp.py /tmp/page-test.-qogHJ/ > xx-bugtask-assignee-widget.txt
<bradb> Traceback (most recent call last):
<bradb>   File "lib/zope/app/tests/dochttp.py", line 197, in ?
<bradb>     main()
<bradb>   File "lib/zope/app/tests/dochttp.py", line 97, in dochttp
<bradb>     assert (request and response) or not (request or response)
<bradb> AssertionError
<bradb> i'll debug it
<bradb> hm, response is None
<BjornT_> what's request.path?
<bradb> (Pdb) request.path
<bradb> '/++resource++treeExpanded.gif'
<bradb> one of the request files has two GETs in it. not sure if that matters.
<bradb> i.e. watch0002.request
<bradb> the corresponding .response has only one HTTP/1.1 200 Ok
<bradb> i'll try cutting on the second GET
<bradb> darn, that appears to have worked
<mpt> When (as instructed on RocketFuelSetup) I enter "baz build-config configs/canonical.com/launchpad/development" I get "arch_pfs_fs_connect: failed to get the dir for configs/canonical.com/launchpad/". Should that be "baz build-config configs/default/launchpad.conf" instead?
<mpt> hmm, no, that doesn't work either
<mpt> ah, I see what I did wrong
<sabdfl> mpt: i really want the main_template we described in brazil to land with the next production update
<sabdfl> is that feasible?
<mpt> ...
<ddaa> Keybuk: actually, I think I found a way to make rlog parsing reliable. I need to talk about it with lifeless, but I think that's the way to go. But it's going to be a lot of work to set up.
<bradb> BjornT_: I've got another take on the BugTaskAssigneeWidget on its way shortly...
<bradb> BjornT_: btw, IInputWidget.applyChanges appears to have an undocumented requirement to return True or False.
* mpt wonders if leaving Brazil, downloading a new copy of the LP tree, and returning to Brazil would be faster than trying to download it from here
<jblack>  You're still in brazil? 
<mpt> yup
<bradb> BjornT_: I followed up to your review of the bugtask assignee widget. Do you have time to take a look?
<ddaa> mpt: I suggest you use rsync instead of archive-mirror
<ddaa> that should alleviate some of the pain
<mpt> ddaa: I'm in the middle of build-config
<mpt> actually, probably nearly finished it
<mpt> done 12 out of the 14 LP trees
* mpt cries
<bradb> yeah, but isn't it an elegant design?
<jblack> I usually grab a mirror of everything I could want before I go.
<mpt> ddaa: ok, let's try that rsync method
<ddaa> 14 trees??
<mpt> gnarly, pybaz, hct, pytz, pygettextpo, etc
<jblack> mpt: Are you sitting near kiko, by any chance? 
<mpt> jblack: he's in earshot
<ddaa> mpt: have a look at the rocketsync script
<jblack> would you mind asking him if he's going to make the meeting he and I planned a couple hours ago for an hour ago? :) 
<mpt> ddaa: I currently have all my stuff in launchpad/launchpad
<mpt> ddaa: If I could just work out how to make that launchpad, I'd probably have a working tree
<ddaa> mpt: I do not understand. Maybe I lack context.
<jblack> ddaa: I think he means that he's got a wedged tree (switch broke on him) and he needs to make it something useful
<mpt> ddaa: Context: After following the RocketFuelSetup instructions, ~/ubuntu/launchpad/launchpad/{configs,Makefile,{arch},etc} and ~/ubuntu/launchpad/{configs,Makefile,{arch},etc}both exist.
<mpt> (the launchpad/launchpad/ one is the one containing all the code.
<jblack> hey! 
<jblack> check .arch-cache. that should be close to a partial archive
<ddaa> mpt: do you realize that one of those is actually the "dists"
<mpt> oh crapitude
<jblack>  also, if you have a revision library, you have working trees that you can cp out.
<ddaa> maybe some dope told to do something like "baz get rocketfuel@canonical.com/dists--devel--0 launchpad" but it's just utterly confusing.
<mpt> dists is supposed to be in ~/ubuntu/
<ddaa> ???
<ddaa> what does that have to do with ubuntu?
<ddaa> whatever... it's just names
<mpt> yes
<ddaa> so, I'm positive
<ddaa> nah
<ddaa> dists/configs and launchpad/configs... how confusing :(
<mpt> ~/ubuntu/launchpad is a direct result of RocketFuelSetup
* ddaa goes to check what that talks about
<mpt> "mkdir ~/ubuntu; cd ~/ubuntu;" etc
<mpt> ah, I see what I did wrong
<mpt> I did the dists get from inside launchpad/ instead of inside ubuntu/
<ddaa> well, you're not supposed to have a launchpad/ dir before checking out dists
#launchpad 2005-08-23
<mpt> So, which is faster at this poiunt
<mpt> nuking and starting again, or some magic?
* mpt is again reminded of what a feeble brain he has
<ddaa> mpt: since neither of us is willing to diagnose your situation to determine what is the _really_ fastest (in term of least computation) way to get there
<mpt> -> nuking, then
<ddaa> I strongly suggest you get a local rockefuel mirror (make-archive etc.) and populate it using the rocketsync script you can find in launchpad/utilities, courtesy of yours truly.
<mpt> ok
<mpt> thanks
<ddaa> mpt: also, for decent performance, you really want to periodically use abentley's library-relink script, and run "baz diff --link" in your launchpad tree, and make sure your editor is configured right. Hardlinking gives orders of magnitude speed improvements on such a large tree (that does not fit in your disk cache).
<ddaa> "baz diff --link" speeds up status, diff and commit, library-relink speeds up merges.
<ddaa> (of course, you need to be aware of the risks involved with having a hardlinked-to-revlib tree)
<mpt> I think that "launchpad" on a line by itself in the RFS instructions actually shouldn't be there
<ddaa> you must be a victim of line wrapping
<mpt> oh, that was just wrapping
<mpt> yeah
<ddaa> Maybe add $ signs at the beginning of every shell command
<ddaa> I tend to do that to avoid ambiguities, but that screw up copy-pasting
<mpt> Yes, and $s are already used in the instructions to represent variables
<ddaa> % then
<ddaa> Any character commonly used on shell prompts.
<mpt> carlos/anyone: I still don't have a working Launchpad tree, and I'm going home. So if you need to fix the Rosetta bar charts urgently, add a semicolon to the end of the "title" attribute assignment in the "Unchanged" section of the bar chart template.
<stub> ddaa: Where is the library-relink script? 
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Add a karma column to the person table and update its value in the foaf-update-karma-cache.py cronscript. r=stub (patch-2267: guilherme.salgado@canonical.com)
* cprov -> good night all
<Nafallo> carlos: there?
<Nafallo> hmm, any other rosetta/gui people? :-)
* Nafallo files a wishlist bug tomorrow ;-)
<Nafallo> bye
<ddaa> stub: http://mirrors.sourcecontrol.net/aaron.bentley@utoronto.ca--baz/library-relink--devel--1
<stub> ta
<ddaa> stub: quick sanity check, are you aware of anything (besides taxi) depending on the changesetfile, changesetfilehash and changesetfilename database tables?
<stub> ddaa: I don't think so. trebuchet, dyson and sourcerer use changeset, but don't go any further.
<ddaa> Good.
<ddaa> I'll be preparing a branch to remove the dependent code and tests in taxi and buttress, and a semblance of db patch to drop those tables.
<ddaa> Mh... maybe I could offload that to somebody.
<ddaa> spiv: willing to take a shot at importd?
<ddaa> we need an experienced butcher to hack off one of its extraneous limbs.
* spiv starts waking up
<carlos> Nafallo, I'm here
<ddaa> spiv: ping me when you're booted up.
<spiv> ddaa: ping
<spiv> ddaa: Also, has an importd been hitting Twisted SVN recently?
<ddaa> hu... don't think so
<ddaa> can hit it pretty easily though
<spiv> Heh, no.
<ddaa> Ha, yes.
<spiv> I have a local dump of the repo on chinstrap for you to play with :P
<ddaa> We do not like local dumps.
<ddaa> We had problems with them previously.
<spiv> I ask because apparently inetd is throttling SVN connections for Twisted, but that seems to be just because it's popular, rather than because of us.
<spiv> Sure.  The reason it's there is because the Twisted import breaks atm, so you may as well have a fast-to-access copy to debug against that doesn't eat Twisted's bandwidth (which some poor volunteer pays for!).
<ddaa> Mh... buildbot sucks... it does not seem any import has been run since a the last time I tried a couple of days ago. But it's hard to be sure.
<spiv> Cool, well, it's broken, so no rush to retry ;)
<ddaa> all the failures I have in the history for twisted are due to 1. too many links in tmp, that bug is fixed 2. connection closed unexpectedly, that's inetd
<ddaa> If you think that's important, I can try to setup a test environment here to confirm that would pass.
<lifeless> ddaa: twisted import runs out of memory
<ddaa> lifeless: you tested it with a local repo?
<lifeless> ddaa: nothing to do with inetd, its purely to let us debug the svn problem with zope3 & twisted
<lifeless> ddaa: no, but thats the next step. it takes about a day to run out
<ddaa> Because the OOM is not apparent in the roomba logs.
<lifeless> ddaa: look at the end of the cscvs log
<ddaa> pysvn._pysvn.ClientError: Connection closed unexpectedly
<lifeless> its just a failure
<ddaa> prettyl quickly
<lifeless> older events then
<lifeless> it *was* running out consistently
<ddaa> older than that is OSError: [Errno 31]  Too many links: '/tmp/tmp74F8Ra'
<interalia> yeah I noticed cscvs was being used in launchpad... works well?  or a lot of hackery involved?
<ddaa> at a point we lost history because the buildbot tap crapped out somehow.
<lifeless> ddaa: too many links means /tmp isn't reaping properly
<spiv> Yeah, it was definitely OOMing consistently on Twisted.
<ddaa> lifeless: old bug, was fixed
<lifeless> or, the code I fixed wasn't rolled out
<ddaa> you fixed it
<ddaa> that's old history
<lifeless> oh
<lifeless> anyway, breakfast time
<lifeless> then I might go for a walk 
<ddaa> spiv: anyway, you said you wanted to help with importd, didn't you?
<ddaa> (the twisted import will be taken care of at some undeterminate point in the future when mark decided I have enough work)
<spiv> ddaa: Well, I want there to be about 99 hours in every day, but sure ;)
<ddaa> So, I have something blocking importd-archivelocation, that's a big patch I have been working on since I came back from brazil.
<spiv> (Anyway, looks like they're about to tweak the inetd conf for Twisted, so that should fix that)
<ddaa> spiv: in lib/importd/taxi.py, line 172 you have
<ddaa> db_revision.clone_files(revision.iter_files())
<ddaa> that stuff uses pybaz.Revision.iter_files, that is not currently working with URL, only registered names.
<ddaa> and it's used to populate three tables in the db, that are changesetfile, changesetfilename, and changesetfilehash
<ddaa> these tables are cruft, I have a green light from sabdfl for dropping them
<ddaa> they contain a lot of data ATM, but not useful data
<ddaa> your missing shall you accept it
<ddaa> * your mission
<ddaa> would be to produce two feature branches
<jblack> ddaa: I've gotten my work for the day out of the way. How can I help you? 
<ddaa> The first one removes that line, an all the buttress cruft and tests that supports clone_files.
<ddaa> That I will rollout to production at my earliest convenience.
<ddaa> The second one is a db patch that actually drops the tables.
<spiv> You mean clone_files should be removed too?
<ddaa> Shall you encounter any other dependency on those tables (I'd be surprised, but these dark corners are full of bad surprises), I'd like to be informed.
* spiv nods
<ddaa> spiv: yes, clone_files and all the supporting code
<ddaa> down to sqlobject classes
<ddaa> I want all the python code that depends on the tables removed separatedly from the db patch, because importd and launchpad (and the db) are rolled out separatedly.
<ddaa> spiv: if you feel too busy, you can try offloading to jblack, who's apparently idle ATM :)
<ddaa> spiv: jblack: any questions?
<jblack> Nope. Let me chase down the launchpad instructions.
<jblack> Actually, is there something else I can do to help? 
<spiv> ddaa: I think my first pass will be to offload to jblack :)
<jblack> I just remembered that mark told me not long ago that he didn't want me working on launchpad. 
<ddaa> jblack: spiv: don't fall over one another rushing to do it :)
<jblack> and I don't mean in a "because you have better things to do" way.
<jblack> It would probably be ok if I passed the code through one of you though, so that it got an extra review.
<spiv> ddaa: Well, I've got something else to do first today, but if I still have time after that, I'll try to dive into this.
<ddaa> jblack: that's not _really_ launchpad, that's importd, but I guess that's a technicality :)
<ddaa> spiv: good, because if I do not fix the python import before yesterday sabdfl will remove my caffeine drip, and THEN I'll be in trouble :)
<ddaa> Well, I do not mean to rush anybody...
<jblack> Oh, no, I'm offering. :) 
<ddaa> Thanks guys.
<jblack> We're a team. That's what teams do
<jblack> presumably importd is in buildbot...
<ddaa> no, it's in launchpad/lib/importd now
<ddaa> most of the code to be removed actually lives in launchpad/lib/canonical/launchpad/database/arch*.py and launchpad/lib/canonical/arch (that's buttress).
<jblack> From the way I read this config, its launchpad--devel--0 ? 
<jblack> must be. Just a little surprised. 
<ddaa> yes, but you'll need the full checkout to run the "check_merge" later (after the db patch) to be sure there are no hidden dependencies
<jblack> Yeah. I'm going through the full build stuff.
<ddaa> use it not hardlinked for a little while, to understand the pain
<ddaa> that's educative...
<jblack> Yeah. I know the pain. I've done this from time to time to keep track
<jblack> painnnnn.
<jblack> stub: If you maintain https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/DatabaseSetup, then heads up. It looks like the instructions don't match cotm ubuntu (I dogfood it) 
<stub> If you mean breezy, you are right. I have no idea how badly they are out of kilter though because I haven't got the facilities to run both hoary and breezy (and see no need to risk switching to breezy yet)
<stub> Feel free to update the relevant launchpad scripts and the wiki page though ;)
<jblack> Sure. Its just fine except for the locale step.
<stub> The main issue I'm aware of is the postgres-contrib stuff moving, which breaks the fti.py launchpad script.
<jblack> Ohhh. more breakage. 
<stub> (but that might have been fixed in breezy - I have no idea)
<jblack> I'll run a test on it. Do you know if the tests catch the locale problem? 
<stub> What actually is the locale problem?
<jblack> On that page, there are instructions to nuke the default database and recreate one with the current required locale. 
<stub> ok. if your locale is screwed, the tests will fail. There are explicit tests to check this.
<jblack> Perfect.
<stub> And you will also get random failures as things are returned in the wrong order elsewhere ;)
<jblack> The problem is that the 7.4 in unstable, instead of having hte old fashioned /var/libpostgresql/data, now has /var/lib/postgresql/7.4/main (which is quite similiar to the old data dir)
<jblack> I don't have a machine with an older psql, so I can't compare the diffrences to find the perfect match. 
<jblack> so I'm idly wondering if perhaps they fixed the locale thing. 
<jblack> I also think I'm going to scavange a machine out of my parts. 
<stub> Ok. So the instructions should work if you just fix the paths
<jblack> Thats the point. :)
<jblack> root@comet:/var/lib/postgresql # find . -name data
<jblack> root@comet:/var/lib/postgresql #
<stub> data isn't a magic name - it is just a directory name. Looks like /var/lib/postgresql/data is now /var/lib/postgresql/7.4/main
<jblack>  /var/lib/postgresql/7.4/main/ looks like the rough equivilant, but I'm not sure (its been awhile since I've jumped into a 7.3 data dir). When I tried blowing that away instead and ran initdb, psql wouldn't even start. clustering complaints.
<stub> If it has a 'base' directory in it, it is the data directory.
<jblack> It has a base.
<jblack> And blowing it away as per those instructions makes bad things happen.
<stub> Of course, if you just run 'initdb' I have no idea if you are running the 7.4 or 8.0 initdb script ;)
<jblack> I'm not asking for support. I'm just giving you a heads up. :) 
<jblack> ddaa: ping
<ddaa> here
<ddaa> please be quick, I'm on my way to bed
<jblack> ok. very quick. can't help you tonight. need to build machine with older ubuntu to help. 
<stub> anyone: Do you remember how much the bus fair was between Sao Carlos and Sao Paolo? I think it was about 40 reals ?
<ddaa> no problem, spiv seems willing to give it a shot tonight, and anyway importd-archivelocation is also blocked by my NMI to fix python import.
<spiv> stub: 33 or 35 or something... let me find my receipt.
<ddaa> I recall 35
<spiv> In fact it was 31.45
<spiv> lifeless: What's the right thing to do about unicode in http urls?  Just avoid it?
* spiv finds http://www.w3.org/International/O-URL-and-ident
<lifeless> spiv: its scheme specific
<lifeless> spiv: the serialised url must meet the abnf in std66
<spiv> lifeless: rfc 2718 seems to suggest utf-8 encode, then escape as usual.
<lifeless> that will probably be correct for url schemes defined post std66
<lifeless> which is what 2718 is about
<jamesh> spiv: this is pointed to in the link you gave: http://www.w3.org/TR/REC-html40/appendix/notes.html#h-B.2.1
<lifeless> jamesh: thats for html url references
<jamesh> safest is probably to generate ASCII URIs in launchpad, and expect encoded UTF-8 in the librarian
<lifeless> I thought spiv meant in the http protocol
<spiv> Right.  This is for the librarian.
<spiv> What url should a file named u'Yow\N{INTERROBANG}' be published at in the librarian? :)
<lifeless> utf8 then % encode is safe always
<spiv> (using python literal notation)
* spiv nods
<lifeless> urls will always round trip
<spiv> That suits me, I'll do that.
<spiv> (already coded it, in fact ;0
<lifeless> the problem can occur if someone tries to show it nicely.
<lifeless> or if someone is trying to guess the url from other data.
<spiv> Neither of which are really concerns for the librarian.
<lifeless> i.e. if I say to you 'home pages are at http:/launchpad.net/people/$person', and $person is non ascii, then I might guess a different approach than you the server do
<lifeless> i.e. I might do latin-1
<lifeless> where the server does utf-8 
<jamesh> encoded UTF-8 will make the web browsers we care about do the right thing when saving 
<lifeless> (both post % encoded.)
<spiv> Thankfully, we have strict constraints on names in launchpad.  I think the librarian is fairly unique here among our various systems.
<spiv> jamesh: That's good news.
<spiv> Ok, thanks to both of you for your help.
<lifeless> np
<carlos> morning
<Nafallo> carlos: morning and ping :-)
<Nafallo> carlos: could we have something in rosetta to show those where suggestions are added?
<carlos> Nafallo, like show translated, untranslated, needs review, etc...?
<Nafallo> would be easier to approve people based on the quality of their work if you don't have to walk through 14000 translations just to see two strings they've done.
<Nafallo> carlos: yepp :-)
<carlos> Nafallo, I suppose it's not a big problem... could you open a bug report about it so we don't forget it?
<Nafallo> carlos: sure. I'll assign it to you? :-)
<carlos> I cannot implement it now, but that way we will take care of it later
<carlos> Nafallo, as you wish :-)
<Nafallo> hehe
<jayp> Hi all, just logged a bug against ethereal in ubuntu, but since ethereal is universe, I'm told I should log it through launchpad. How does this differ from bugzilla?
<carlos> jayp, packages in main are not yet migrated  to launchpad
<carlos> that's all
<jayp> carlos, but all ubuntu will go to this launchpad eventually?
<carlos> jayp, yes
<carlos> I think it will happen with breezy release, perhaps a bit earlier
<Nafallo> camilotelles: #1801, I can't assign it to you. missing privilegies :-(
<Nafallo> hmm
<Nafallo> carlos: ^ ;-)
<carlos> Nafallo, don't worry, if it's filed against rosetta, I will take it when I start the implementation.
<carlos> thanks
<Nafallo> no problem :-)
<carlos> stub, hi, still running the migration script?. Also... did you execute already on production the "fuzzy" one?
<stub> fuzzy script has run on production. The whitespace one is still running - it died due to a deadlock so I had to restart it this morning.
<sabdfl> stubarooney... we'll need an index on Person.karma
<stub> ok
<sabdfl> carlos: are we converging on good langpacks?
<carlos> sabdfl, I think we have more or less a detailed procedure for oo and firefox and the language packs should start flying after the white space migration script is executed on production
<carlos> sabdfl, I lost my wiki changes for firefox so I need to write them again today (my x server died before saving the changes :-(
<carlos> sabdfl, martin did a lanuage pack update manually this month, so I think we have time enough to test and fix any new issue that would appear before next update + firefox and oo support
<carlos> stub, ok
<carlos> sabdfl, also, I'm waiting for the whitespace script run on production to send the 1.0 announcement but if you don't want to delay it more... I could send it now that breezy is imported
<carlos> sabdfl, I keep forgetting to ask you about it, sorry
<carlos> sabdfl, what do you want to do?
<sabdfl> carlos: how long will the whitespace script take to run?
<carlos> sabdfl, I think a couple of days or so and we are still testing it on staging
<carlos> stub, ^^^ ?
<stub> I have no idea - it produces no useful output as to how much has been processed. If we need this soon, I can add some eta estimation and some optimizations.
<carlos> stub, if you don't mind... yes. we need it as soon as possible
<carlos> stub, and please, send me the patch so I can see your changes and next scripts I write are more optimized so you don't need to do it
* Nafallo loves F/OSS :-)
<stub> carlos: You can have a look at the fuzzy migration script - I added statistics output, optimized memory usage by not loading the list of ids into ram, and made it commit every few thousand transactions instead of after every one (which perhaps halved the runtime all up)
<carlos> stub, oh, didn't see that you merged those changes back into rocketfuel..
<carlos> stub, thank you!
<sabdfl> stub: i can add the index to 25-12-0.sql if you want
<stub> I've committed it to a local branch already (which I have been trying to land today ;-/)
<sabdfl> ok
<sabdfl> maybe we need a faster / dedicated box for PQM?
<sabdfl> it's taking at least 30 mins per attempt
<stub> We need less fragile tests :-(
<stub> I'm not sure how fast the tests run on a higher powered box - are they CPU bound?
<sabdfl> cpu and io, chinstrap isn't very fast
<spiv> The vmstat output during a test run might be interesting to see.
<sabdfl> spiv: are the page tests run through the debug layer, or not?
<stub> Last I saw they were not
<sabdfl> ok, thanks
<sabdfl> hmm... carlos, did mpt not fix the barchart snafu?
<carlos> sabdfl, he had to leave and told me how to fix it, I'm merging all my pending branches before merging that fix
<ddaa> sabdfl: sorry if my reply to your python-import request sounded like a complaint. I was _a bit_ of a coplaint, but I also wanted to give you an idea of what my queue looked like.
<sabdfl> ok
<sabdfl> i'd really like to coordinate on a week of pair programming with you and i, in london
<sabdfl> could you work with cvd to make sure that happens soon, please?
<ddaa> I'm working on the python problem in priority. I'm trying to get spiv or jblack to do the NukeChangesetFile thing for me, to unblock importd-archivelocation.
<sabdfl> if lifeless can join, great
<sabdfl> what is importd-archivelocation? spec name or url?
<ddaa> Hu... I'll check with lifeless, I think I'll be able to come sep. 4/5 to 9.
<ddaa> sabdfl: neither. ATM the work is being done in the (ill-named) branch david.allouche@canonical.com--2004/launchpad--importd-production--1.26
<ddaa> Basically, it's the importd side of ddaa@ddaa.net--2004/pybaz--archivelocation--0
<ddaa> which was specced on http://wiki.gnuarch.org/PybazArchiveLocation
<ddaa> something lifeless has been requesting for a long time, so he can drop the old archive registration scheme from baz.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Implementation of UpstreamMappingForRoseta r=spiv (patch-2268: carlos.perello@canonical.com)
* Kinnison glares at pgsql some more
* jamesh glares at gpgme
<Kinnison> ERROR:  cannot drop sequence binarypackage_id_seq because table binarypackagerelease column id requires it
<Kinnison> yet
<Kinnison>  id                   | integer | not null default nextval('public.binarypackagerelease_id_seq'::text)
<Kinnison> so wtf does psql think it's in use?
<stub> Because the column was created as a serial, and the two are linked.
<stub> Why do you want to drop it?
<jamesh> Kinnison: pgsql doesn't use the column default value to track the relationship
<Kinnison> stub: I can't find a way to rename a sequence
<stub> ALTER TABLE binarypackagerelease_id_seq RENAME TO foo_id_seq;
<Kinnison> you're kidding?
<stub> (go figure)
* Kinnison groans
<stub> Nope
<Kinnison> does that fix up DEFAULT clauses?
<stub> Nope. Then you need to ALTER TABLE Binarypackagerelease ALTER COLUMN id SET DEFAULT nextval('public.foo_id_se'::text)
<stub> so they are linked, but not in a particularly useful way ;)
<Kinnison> thanks
<jamesh> it links OIDs, iirc
<kiko-zzz> good morning hackers
<kiko> T-13 minutes to meeting
<carlos> kiko, morning
<kiko> how's sunny spain?
<carlos> not so sunny but hot anyway :-D
<kiko> heh
<kiko> what's up with production, stub?
<kiko> Trying 82.211.81.179...
<kiko> telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: No route to host
<stub> hmm... must have died
<kiko> or is it my network?
<stub> I'm getting a 503
<kiko> T-5 and counting
<kiko> does anyone have topics they'd like discussed in this morning's meeting?
<stub> Hmm... uptime 3 minutes. Don't know if the server crashed or elmo rebooted it.
<kiko> elmo?
<bradb> hey all
<bradb> BjornT: did you have a chance to see the way I reimplemented BugTaskAssigneeWidget?
<bradb> I was hoping to submit the merge request before the meeting started...
<kiko> T-2 and counting, so that means probably not bradb 
<BjornT> bradb: no sorry, not yet. will do that after the meeting.
<bradb> ok, thanks
<kiko> and it's time
<kiko> just in time, too
<kiko> === Meeting Begins ===
<kiko> 1. Role Call
<kiko> 2. Activity Reports
<kiko> 3. Release Announcements
<kiko> 4. 3 Phrases
<kiko> if anyone has any topics they'd like discussed, just /msg me
<kiko> so who's around and awake?
<spiv> me
<morgs> me
* Kinnison waves blearily
<BjornT> me
<jamesh> me
* mpt bounces up and down
<salgado> me
* carlos is here
<stub> yo
<bradb> me
<kiko> mpt the yoga man
<jblack>  me
<kiko> okidok
<kiko> no cprov?
<kiko> no daf, but that's understood
<kiko> I imagine ddaa should be around
* salgado heard somebody on the stairs. maybe was cprov
<kiko> maybe
<kiko> okay let's move on
<ddaa> hello
<kiko> touching base on activity reports
<kiko> who is in the same situation as I am?
* carlos is a week behind
<kiko> (i.e. really bad this week)
* Kinnison is not up-to-date but has them almost ready to send (will send after the meeting)
* jamesh is not up to date
<mpt> up to date!
* morgs is up to date, with days worked
* salgado is up to date
<spiv> I'm up to date (although my hour tracking has been suboptimal)
<stub> I'm up to date
* BjornT is up to date
* ddaa is up to date unless he missed a day somewhere
* bradb is up to date
<jblack> Just need to finish yesterday
<kiko> you guys rock
<kiko> jamesh and me get the dunce hats 
<spiv> kiko: slacker :P
<kiko> too many distractions :-(
<kiko> okay
<kiko> on release announcements
<kiko> mark wants to get the releases underway
* ddaa hears canonical ninjas knocking at the door
<kiko> I think it's healthy to get these planned sooner rather than laters
<kiko> I think we're probably going to do a launchpad registry 1.0 (foaf and doap)
<kiko> a rosetta 1.0
<kiko> and a malone 1.0
<mpt> In that order?
<kiko> soyuz 1.0 I'm not so sure of the feasibility in the short term 
<kiko> well
<carlos> kiko, rosetta 1.0 is ready to be sent, just waiting for some data migration
<kiko> that's a question for everybody
<Kinnison> kiko: soyuz's UI needs a lot more work as we discovered in SC
<kiko> Kinnison, yes, I'm aware
<carlos> kiko, I mean, the announcement text is ready
<kiko> I know the text is ready
<jblack> the baz 1.5 one is ready, but should wait until lifeless is back so that he can actually cut the release. :)
<kiko> my question is what's missing for rosetta, carlos
<Kinnison> stub: production now runs the database with the valid_version patch in place, yes?
<kiko> and for malone
<stub> Kinnison: yes
<carlos> kiko, I'm waiting to have the whitespaces fix run on production
<carlos> so we stop exporting broken .po files
<Kinnison> stub: Cool, then we're about 95% of the way to being able to deploy gina for imports on production
<salgado> kiko, we still miss basic voting for foaf 1.0
<kiko> carlos, the code is landed, so AFAIK this is just a data migration change, right?
<kiko> salgado, how much voting is in place? no UI?
<carlos> but we can send the annoucement now if you want as the script will take a couple of days to finish
<carlos> kiko, right
<salgado> kiko, yes. no UI
<kiko> carlos, no, we should run the script -- why haven't we done so yet?
<kiko> salgado, I /really/ need us to move into shipit, so voting needs to be done nowish
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Cleanup product's code, start using POTemplate.iscurrent field and fixed POTemplate's admin form. r=spiv (patch-2269: carlos.perello@canonical.com)
<kiko> morgs, anything that would bother you before calling it registry 1.0?
<bradb> kiko: Including the stuff added in Brazil: 1. making +bugs on distro an untriaged bugs page, 2. menus, 3. distrorelease CVE report, 4. MaloneSearchResults, 5. changing the URLs (again), 6. changing the distrorelease bugs report somewhat.
<morgs> kiko: no, RDF seems to be humming along
<salgado> kiko, that's what I'm doing
<carlos> kiko, because we had some errors and takes a while to execute it on staging
<bradb> 7. maybe something else
<carlos> kiko, it seems to be fixed now, but still running on staging
<kiko> bradb, BjornT: that stack is looking pretty dismal
<kiko> carlos/stub, when is the ETA for the script finishing?
<bradb> kiko: yep, despite the fact that I've landed a ton of stuff this past week
<carlos> kiko, stub is working on getting that information already 
<kiko> okay
<bradb> I've used the word "overloaded" a few times, and will be using it again in my three sentences today. :)
<stub> About 24 hours for the staging run
<kiko> bradb, take on them one at a time, I guess
<stub> (assuming no more deadlocks)
<bradb> yep, I'm working on MaloneSearchResults right now
<kiko> stub, so should be just a bit slower for the production run?
<morgs> kiko: "doap" is definitely removed from every place in launchpad now, so please don't refer to it in public emails etc. It's dead, Jim!
<kiko> bradb, how much of that is on BjornT's plate?
<kiko> morgs, I didn't, did I?
<stub> kiko: Dunnu. Production is slower CPU but more RAM.
<kiko> stub, I thought it would be slower just because of more contention
<bradb> kiko: dunno, because i don't assign these things.
<kiko> but whatever
<ddaa> kiko: I'm not sure if there any current issues with the display of bazaar branches
<bradb> kiko: AFAIK he's been doing email UI, bug attachments.
<kiko> bradb, surely you coordinate with BjornT to divide work
<kiko> and if you don't, start now
<kiko> you guys need to work together, no AFAIKs are justified
* stub restarts the migration script on staging, since asuka rebooted too...
<morgs> kiko: (14:05:16) kiko: I think we're probably going to do a launchpad registry 1.0 (foaf and doap)
<bradb> BjornT: start grabbing dude :)
<kiko> bradb, there's more to teamwork than just announcing you have work that others can do.
<BjornT> bradb: sure :) let's talk after the meeting to divide the work
<kiko> okay
<bradb> ok
<kiko> the way I see it we should probably do rosetta and registry first,malone next
<ddaa> kiko: branch display still sucks donkey balls https://launchpad.net/products/automake
<kiko> that's coarse language for 9:13am
<mpt> ddaa: That's a one-line fix
<ddaa> mpt: thanks for volunteering
<mpt> a pleasure
<kiko> great
<mpt> just as soon as I have a working tree
<spiv> ddaa: I believe the correct phrase is "DOIT" :)
<mpt> (go baz, go)
<kiko> ddaa, if you find any blockers in the next 6 hours, mail the list -- I'm relying on you to tell me that registry is fit for your interpretation of a 1.0
<carlos> mpt, I did already the statistics bar fix
<kiko> bradb, BjornT: you guys are totally on the hook to get these things either pushed off or finished and landed
<mpt> carlos: I didn't see the PQM message for that
<carlos> mpt, it's there
<mpt> ok, thanks
<carlos> mpt, look at the end of the list
<carlos> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/pqm.cgi
<kiko> carlos, mpt: any further regressions we should be aware of as blocking a 1.0?
<ddaa> duh... there's other suckiness left methink. Where is staging?
<kiko> carlos, pqm.ubuntu.com
<kiko> ddaa, okay, use email
<carlos> kiko, oh!, thank you
<ddaa> kiko: I will
<kiko> clock ticked
<kiko> spiv suggested discussing UBZ dates
<kiko> I'll talk a bit about UBZ
<kiko> we're going to be there for two weeks
<jamesh> not 1 week?
<kiko> for the first week we're there with the distro team, and our task is to hack changes in for them 
* Kinnison has a potential issue with UBZ
<stub> ddaa: staging is back up
<kiko> I want the distro team to understand and feel that we work for them
<Kinnison> kiko: My grandmother's 90th birthday party is the 22nd and 23rd October
<kiko> Kinnison, UBZ will be after that
<ddaa> stub: thanks
<Kinnison> kiko: Okay, just thought I'd say that I can't fly out of .uk until the 24th at the earliest
<kiko> it is most likely that ubz will be first two weeks of november, taking only 2 days of october
<stub> I will need to minimize my time there - I was expecting 8 days originally :-(
<kiko> stub, you'll have to bring that up with the sab, and you know what I mean
<kiko> come on guys, this is 2.5 months advance notice, there's more than enough time to plan and arrange
<bradb> i'll supply the bikini-clad girls
<kiko> does anyone besides brazilians need visas for canada?
<jblack> What dates? 
<jamesh> https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuDeveloperSummit
<kiko> jblack, wake up
* bradb goes to find a site
<Kinnison> kiko: FYI, bits of my year are planned out 12-18 months in advance
<jblack> whoops. 
* Kinnison grins
<kiko> Kinnison, and then there are the Canonical bits :)
<Kinnison> kiko: aye :-)
<spiv> kiko: Eh, 2.5 months isn't really that much, particularly when until the dates are set I can't assume that making any personal plans I make are safe. :/
<jblack> 30 Oct - 11 Nov ? 
<kiko> assume the first two weeks of november
<kiko> jblack, don't count on the exact dates (i.e. give or take 2/3 days on each end) but that's the area
<stub> kiko: remember that we are currently spending 1 day in 6 overseas - it gets difficult to squeeze in anything else
<kiko> don't be anxious, we'll get dates out to each of you early next week
<Kinnison> Thanks
<kiko> so again
<kiko> the plan is to spend one week as hacking serfs for the distro team
<kiko> so they feel that they can actually get features coded and landed
<kiko> it won't be high-stress -- hopefully -- more like a little fun hacking sprint
<Kinnison> That'll be really important for soyuz
<morgs> kiko: somebody going to take PQM with to the sprint?
<Kinnison> and I'd love for non soyuz hackers to join in on that
<kiko> the second week, when we're more or less by ourselves (some distro guys will stay on with us), we'll work on our specs
<kiko> morgs, I don't know if that was a real question or not
<kiko> stub and I need to figure out what the right approach to updates and QA will be there, since it's a somewhat special case -- what sort of production rollout policy will we use
<kiko> anyway
<kiko> that's the summary
<morgs>  sprint bandwidth tends to suck and there will be contention for PQM - just making an observation
<kiko> I hope working with the distro guys will be fun and invigorating -- having users to talk to and satisfy is usually a very positive experience for most 
<kiko> morgs, it's canada, so bandwidth should be good, and PQM contention, well, as I said, stub and I will talk about the rollout policy -- so we'll see
<bradb> bandwidth should be really good here
<kiko> ah
<kiko> one final note
<kiko> the LTSP guys were having a meeting in maine
<kiko> since the dates collided and we really want LTSP to hook up officially with ubuntu
<kiko> we've offered them to join conferences
<kiko> this means that there will be an extra 15 guys or so for the first week
<Kinnison> Should be a really interesting first week
<kiko> it's interesting I think because LTSP may give us some derivative-requirements action
<Kinnison> indeed
<kiko> it'll be fun seeing if they can tackle malone too; I'm not sure how interested they are in rosetta
<bradb> i found this: http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/visit/visas.html btw, but it doesn't make a specific mention of the word "business". I notice that Brazil is in the list of countries requiring visa.
<kiko> I don't think there's any other UBZ information I know right now
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> I know brazil needs visas
<kiko> I don't know if south africa does
<morgs> I think so
<kiko> bradb, did you need a visa for anywhere but brazil?
<bradb> ZA is listed on that page
<bradb> kiko: i imagine so
<kiko> chirp chirp
<kiko> bradb, /did/ 
<kiko> on former conferences
<bradb> kiko: oh, but so /far/, no
<kiko> okay
<kiko> enough of UBZ?
<jamesh> I think conferences/meetings count as visiting
<carlos> jamesh, visiting like tourist visit ?
<kiko> I think so too
<bradb> jamesh: i do too :) but i'm not sure if there might be a more strict set of requirement for business visits
<kiko> perhaps only in practice
<kiko> okay
<kiko> time for those 3 phrases of love
<kiko> go!
* ddaa notes "passports or travel documents issued by the Holy See.", wtf?
<mpt> DONE: Rosetta tweaks, Malone and infrastructure specs
<mpt> TODO: unbreak branches, main template crack, TranslationReview
<mpt> HINDRANCES: baz crashiness, tiredness, various SteveA magic
<spiv> DONE: TeamsInAuthserver, Bug 1785 (+ extra Librarian test coverage), Bug 1659, reviews.
<spiv> TODO: Day off tomorrow (Twisted sprint), then TeamLogin & SupermirrorFilesystemHierarchy, try to squeeze in time to help take load off ddaa.  And reviews, as always.
<spiv> BLOCKED: No.
<Kinnison> DONE: manic database renaming work
<Kinnison> TODO: finish rename work
<Kinnison> BLOCKED: how long the full test suite takes
<jblack> DONE: advocacy, release roadmap
<ddaa> DONE: various importd and cscvs cleanups and diagnostics
<ddaa> TODO: fix python import, finish importd-archivelocation
<ddaa> BLOCKED: NukeChangesetFile (trying to offload)
<stub> DONE: Bugfixes
<Kinnison> ddaa: "Holy See" == "vatican"
<morgs> DONE: Finally get RDF fix into production
<morgs> TODO: Clarify tasks and role going forward
<morgs> BLOCKED: None
<BjornT> DONE: last bits of bug attachment implementation. added some more commands to the email interface and fixed some minor bugs there. work some on threadable emails notification.
<jblack> TODO: advocacy, detailed roadmap,supermirror
<BjornT> TODO: finish threadable emails notification implementation. reviews. fix email wrapping problem. probably something more, related to malone 1.0
<salgado> DONE: BasicVoting, code review, random bug fixes
<salgado> TODO: BasicVoting, ShipItNG, code review, random fixes
<salgado> BLOCKED: Nothing
<BjornT> BLOCKED: no
<carlos> DONE: User support, branch merging, language packs
<jblack> BLOCKED: no
<stub> TODO: linkchecker integration in test suites
<stub> BLOCKED: Nope
<carlos> TODO: language packs, more branch merges and user support
<bradb> DONE: Landed MaloneSourcePackageBugListing. Landed DistroReleaseBugTargeting. PresentingLengthsOfTime (i.e. fmt:approximateduration) on its way to pqm right now. Half way through MaloneSearchResults.
<carlos> BLOCKED: Need longer days
<bradb> TODO: Finish MaloneSearchResults, land BugTaskAssigneeWidget this morning. Divide up the other work with BjornT, and DO IT.
<bradb> BLOCKED: Overloaded. Very, very, overloaded.
<kiko> DONE: Brazil Ubuntu/LP promotion, Rosetta POParser study, Malone hacking, planning wiki changes, being distracted
<Kinnison> Oh yeah: BLOCKED: baz takes too long to do 'diff' at times
<kiko> TODO: wiki migration, roadmaps (including the Bazaar one)
<kiko> BLOCKED: SteveA's opinion on some Malone design issues, the usual
<cprov> DONE: Bug fixing in GPG and CoC
<cprov> TODO: BuilddUI, AutoBuild minor fixes, support also deattached CoC signatures
<cprov> BLOCKED: None
<Kinnison> kiko: So, the brazil OSS bus looks cool. Did you have a hand in that?
<mpt> kiko: "wiki migration"?
<kiko> nope, what OSS bus :)
<jamesh> DONE: some CalendarAggregation work, some LaunchpadIntegration, pyme key editing support
<jamesh> TODO: finish gpg key analyser stuff, CalendarAggregation, code reviews
<jamesh> BLOCKED: Steve reviewing my calendar-ui branch
<kiko> mpt, did I say wiki migration anywhere?
<mpt> kiko: yeah, the "TODO: wiki migration" part
<kiko> ah
<kiko> that was perhaps wiki roadmap migration
<Kinnison> kiko: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=56158
<cprov> Kinnison: could we talk at ##soyuz ?
<kiko> okay
<kiko> any parting comments or questions?
<mpt> stub: When is the code freeze for the next production rollout?
<bradb> kiko: is there a fixed date for Malone 1.0?
<stub> I'm thinking tomorrow given the landings that people are pushing through tonight
<sabdfl> bradb, bjornt: i'm reworking bounty subscrptions along the lines we discussed for bug subscriptions, if it's useful I'll publish the patch shortly it should be easy to copy for bug subs
<kiko> bradb, not yet -- but we need them
<kiko> (fixed dates)
<stub> Bah - I have all tests bar incomingmail.txt passing in PQM :-/
<kiko> I'm going through the stacks
<BjornT> stub: hmm, i thought i fixed it :(. could you send me the test failure?
<bradb> kiko: so, i imagine that first means that we have to confirm that what we understand to be 1.0 to make sure it lines up with what other people expect for Malone 1.0
<kiko> right
<kiko> we need to be cheap there though
<bradb> when can we do that?
<bradb> cheap is good
<kiko> bradb, let me go through the wiki and specs 
<bradb> ok
<kiko> I might fit in some phone calls to triage specs around
<kiko> anything else?
<kiko> 5
<bradb> not all of these things have specs, btw
<kiko> bradb, they should have at least stubs or bug #s
<kiko> 4
<bradb> ok
<kiko> 3
<kiko> 2
<kiko> 1
<kiko> thanks guys
<carlos> kiko, thanks
<bradb> cheers
* carlos -> lunch
<Kinnison> thanks kiko
* ddaa -> lunch
<Nafallo> kiko: 1.0 in a few days, right? :-)
<kiko> Kinnison, carlos and bradb: I'll probably call you today forabout 15 minutes to sort out the spec stacks
<Kinnison> kiko: ergh, I've not given them any thought
* morgs goes out for a while
<bradb> ok
<carlos> kiko, ok
<Kinnison> kiko: so give me 30 mins notice so I can refresh my brain
<kiko> bradb, and Kinnison, if you could coordinate to get an idea of the spread of specs
<bradb> kiko: i'm populating the wiki with some stubs for the just-do-it bits
<kiko> it won't be for at least the next 2h
<carlos> kiko, remember that I changed my land phone number 
<Kinnison> okay
<kiko> carlos, msg me if you like
<carlos> kiko, wiki one is the right one
<carlos> ok
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  add top contributors to home page (patch-2270: mark.shuttleworth@canonical.com)
<bradb> kiko: I've added several specs to the wiki that were mentioned for Malone 1.0. Everything that I'm aware of for 1.0 should now be in a spec on the wiki. Once we nail down exactly which specs are mandatory for 1.0, perhaps we can add those to MaloneOneDotZero and divide them up between me and BjornT.
* bradb eagerly awaits BjornT's feedback on the clean new BugTaskAssigneeWidget :)
<bradb> meantime, shower
<elmo> ddaa: I'm upgrading escudero now; it's going to mean some downtime for it's sshd.  if now is a particularly bad time, please shout soon
* ddaa shout preemptively
* ddaa then checks if it was worth shouting
<ddaa> Bah... we have things happening all day long...
<elmo> ddaa: ok, I can leave it, if you like
<ddaa> elmo: I'll put hoover offline, please tell me when the sshd is back up
<ddaa> that sholud minimise disruption and let you do your work.
<elmo> ok, thanks
<ddaa> lucky, I caught an idle spot :)
<ddaa> elmo: btw
<ddaa> I know it's bad, evil, etc, but could you _please_ raise the unauth connection limit to, say, 10?
<ddaa> Because ATM we do not have a better solution, and hell, that's a dedicated server!
<elmo> if you mean maxstartups, it already is 10
<elmo> #MaxStartups 10:30:60
<elmo> btw, please let me know when hoover is down and I'm good to start
<ddaa> It's already offline (that's different from down)
<ddaa> that means it won't start any new job.
<elmo> ok, thanks
<ddaa> I mean somethnig different, lemme check.
<ddaa> Ha, right... I mean that, but I mean a different value :)
<ddaa> Well, please make it "25:30:60".
<ddaa> That should fix my pain for now.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Improvements and added support to select archive components r=spiv (patch-2271: carlos.perello@canonical.com)
<sabdfl> morning Keybuk
<Keybuk> heyhey, give me half an hour and we'll have that phone chat :)
<Keybuk> elmo: prod (re: casey stuff)
* sabdfl hands keybuk the cattle prod
<Keybuk> sabdfl: batteries seem dead
* sabdfl hands keybuk the gaff
<sabdfl> might need sharpening
* Kinnison worries about where sabdfl is concealing all this weaponry
<sabdfl> i haven't been using it... enough
<elmo> ddaa: escudero is back, pls shout if anything is wrong
<ddaa> It's asking importd for a password
<ddaa> https://macquarie.warthogs.hbd.com/hoover/status/openjade-opensp-main/events/494/log
<ddaa> elmo: that _a bit_ too secure.
<ddaa> elmo: SHOUT
<elmo> cocking badgers
<ddaa> I guess that's an ack...
<elmo> ddaa: err, hang on, there
<elmo> ddaa: err, hang on, there's never been an importd user; it's "hoover" on escudero
<kiko> darn
<ddaa> elmo: it asks for a password anywoy
<ddaa> from galapagos and neumayer
<ddaa> (but thanks for reminding me it's hoover@)
<elmo> ah, does too
<ddaa> darn... lost an autotester
<elmo> meep?
<ddaa> nevermind, probably just some OOM crash or something
<elmo> oh, ok, not hw
<elmo> ddaa: pls retry hoover@escudero now
<ddaa> it happens from time to time, 
<ddaa> workrave
<ddaa> hoover@arch.ubuntu.com works
<ddaa> thx
<ddaa> checking status of autotester now
<ddaa> elmo: apparently russkaya and leningradskaya were recently rebooted
<ddaa> I'd like if you could drop me a notice when that happens (also true for marambio, neumayer, and galapagos).
<elmo> ddaa: yeah, sorry, I only just noticed myself - apparently the electricians we had in managed to knock a power cord or two lose
<ddaa> elmo: I'm disappointed, I always thought that your were cybernetically linked to load and status monitor for all your servers.
<ddaa> The way high server load seems to give you physical pain...
<Keybuk> there are rather a lot of them
<Keybuk> have you never had an itch that you've not actually been able to locate?
<Keybuk> and had to randomly scratch different bits to try and narrow it down
<ddaa> Keybuk: I guess that how an amd64 upload to ftpmaster feels to elmo
<ddaa> elmo: pinkfloyd.colorado.edu seems to be unreachable from the DC. I can reach it (and to a svn co) from my laptop.
<ddaa> can that be fixed?
<ddaa> (if mean the former, I'm happy to reach it from my laptop)
<bradb> BjornT: Can I expect to see a response to BugTaskAssigneeWidget in the next hour and a half? Sorry to nag, but I'd really like to land this.
<carlos> kiko, we have some 'PartialImplemented' specs, could we add that category?
<BjornT> bradb: yeah, i'm looking at it right now
<carlos> until we implement those ? 
<bradb> cool, thanks
<Kinnison> Oh well, I've gone from a couple of test failures to the harness not starting without error
<Kinnison> hurrah for fixing bugs
<sabdfl> carlos: nup
<sabdfl> otherwise everything will end up that way
<sabdfl> if the thing needs to be phased, then we need separate specs per phase
<sabdfl> done, or not
<carlos> I don't think it will happen again, but we have several specs that were half implemented for Hoary support
<carlos> and that would help us to track them 
<sabdfl> carlos: then they need to be carved to phase2 specs
<carlos> instead of just finish the implementation?
<sabdfl> either - if it's important to you to reflect the work done, then a second spec, and mark the first one implemented
<carlos> It's only a way to track the status, it's not too important
<ddaa> elmo: ping
<ddaa> From 82.211.81.129 icmp_seq=1 Destination Port Unreachable
<Nafallo> hehe, ping and a ping error? ;-)
<ddaa> at least somebody gets my humour :)
<Nafallo> hehe :-)
<elmo> ddaa: ?
<ddaa> I cannot seem to ping pinkfloyd.colorado.edu from within the data center, and I cannot do a svn checkout from http://pinkfloyd.colorado.edu:8080/svn/osiris/osiris/trunk
<ddaa> The ping error I pasted is the result of "ping pinkfloyd.colorado.edu".
<ddaa> from russkaya
* Keybuk charges the cattle prod and heads for elmo with a mean grin on his face
<ddaa> but I can checkout from my laptop, so I think it might be a network problem with the DC
<Keybuk> ddaa: I suspect it's likely an "outbound firewall rules don't let you do that, hahahaha" problem
<Keybuk> 8080 isn't in the allowed port list
<ddaa> Keybuk: that might be part of the problem. But that does not explain the ping errors...
<Keybuk> icmp can be firewalled too
<elmo> icmp is firewalled on their end
<elmo> (as well as ours)
<ddaa> bah
<ddaa> okay, ping is dead
<ddaa> still, I cannot svn co.
<Keybuk> The Ping is Dead!  Long Live the Ping!
<elmo> I've added 8080 to the allowed ports for the importd machines
<ddaa> elmo: seems to work better
<Keybuk> the idea here is that when some pimply 14yo script kiddie hacks our importd machines using carefully crafted cvs or svn packets, and gets root, they still can't do fuck-all with it
<Keybuk> except, possibly, read slashdot
<ddaa> okay, the test import seems to be going
<ddaa> Keybuk: right, right... I can imagine cvs or libsvn getting buffer overflowed by an hostile server.
<ddaa> elmo: thanks
<ddaa> Just got a phone call from a housing agency, who told me to check their website at "hgiv.fr"... then when I read them the content of the page (that translates to "no website is configured at this address") they told me "www at the beginning, of course, if you don't type the beginning correctly".
* ddaa hates to be talked down on web matters by illiterates
<elmo> Keybuk: what it is you want from me excactly?  an rsync of archive.u.c ?
<elmo> you realize that'll eat a fair whack of your available disk, right?\
<Keybuk> is there a way to nfs that?
<elmo> mm, I guess, but I don't currently have nfs support enabled in our kernels
<Keybuk> how big is the archive at the moment?
<bradb> BjornT: Is BasicBugAttachments implemented, or is there more work to do on it to implement it to spec?
<elmo> Keybuk: 75Gb
<Keybuk> Kinnison: would gina/cap work with a source-only archive?
<Kinnison> gina can work source-only, yes
<BjornT> bradb: it's implemented
<Keybuk> elmo: can you do a source-only archive rsync?
<elmo> sure
<bradb> BjornT: ok, thanks
<Keybuk> that'd be fine; and it can be main-only if possible too ? :p
<bradb> BjornT: is CommentBugViaEmail 1. current and 2. implemented?
<elmo> sure
<Keybuk> ok, if you could stick that as /srv/<something meaningful> that'd be great
<Keybuk> also if you could open 4280 to the world, rather than just async, that'd be good.  you can get rid of the hole for dogfood now
<elmo> done
<BjornT> bradb: 1. yes 2. yes
<bradb> thanks
<Keybuk> ok, the last thing we need to figure out is
<Keybuk> there's going to be a baz archive on casey while distro guys will need to be able to get at
<Keybuk> Mark was non-keen on it being HTTP exported
<Keybuk> and was heard to mutter something about SFTP
<Keybuk> any thoughts?
<elmo> spiv has a twisted based sftp server, which we're using for the supermirror, I don't know if it can do anonymous
<elmo> I assume mark was muttering about that
<Keybuk> that might be useful, I shall talk to him
<Keybuk> oh yeah, that rsync'd archive, can you make that get updated daily?
<bradb> kiko: how hard would it be to make an rss feed of each wiki application category? (i.e. I want to be able to easily subscribe to the MaloneSpecification RSS feed, so that I can easily bookmark all Malone specs.)
<kiko> I have no clue, but I can research
<kiko> oh
<sabdfl> elmo, keybuk: non-anonymous would be even better
<Keybuk> sabdfl: it'd be non-anonymous inherently because you have to go through chinstrap to get there
<bradb> BjornT: can you please go through: https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/MaloneSpecification and mark any other specs ImplementedSpecification that you've implemented?
<elmo> oh, well non-anonymous via chinstrap we can probably do already with 'scponly'
<elmo> I assumed tho this was for more than just people with chinstrap access
<elmo> Keybuk: /srv/archive.u.c/ubuntu
<sabdfl> chinstrap works for me
<elmo> lemme know if that's what you need/want and I'll cron it
<elmo> (on casey)
<bradb> pqm is surrealistically slow this morning
<Keybuk> elmo: looks perfect, thanks; cron that once a day
<elmo> done
<elmo> I'll look at doing the scponly thing when I get home, if that's ok?
<Keybuk> one laaaaast thing
<Keybuk> an you please copy
<Keybuk> emperor:/var/lib/postgres/backups/launchpad_prod.20050816.dump.bz2 or later
<Keybuk> onto casey
<Keybuk> "You can put it anywhere"
<Keybuk> (scponly: yup, that's cool, it'll take a few days to actually populate the archive anyway)
<elmo> Keybuk: done to /home/james/
<Keybuk> thanks
<Keybuk> that's it I think :)
<bradb> kiko: btw, I updated the malone specifications (in some cases made small content changes, in other cases status changes). it's just up to BjornT now to update the status of the specs he's worked on.
* BjornT_ takes a look on the wiki
<ddaa> kiko: sent my outsanting registry issues to you, mpt and the launchpad mailing list.
<sabdfl> we really need to decide if lp:url is in, or out
<BjornT_> bradb, kiko: i've updated the specs i could find, and filed some bugs for some small todos.
<bradb> thanks
<BjornT_> sabdfl: what is lp:url used (or should be) for?
<sabdfl> BjornT_: a long time ago it was a neat idea - to help us produce a listing of all the pages and views we had defined
<sabdfl> now we have canonical_url, we could probably do it automatically
<sabdfl> i think we should can it
<sabdfl> spiv: ?
<BjornT_> yeah, i also think we should remove it
<Kinnison> can I tell our test runner to stop after the first error?
<kiko> thanks BjornT_ 
<Kinnison> ciao guys
<sabdfl> pqm is wedged, it would seem
<sabdfl> salgado: can you unwedge pqm?
<sabdfl> lifeless: help ^^
<elmo> killed nc
<sabdfl> thanks elmo
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Applied mpt's fix so the Unchanged statistics bar appears correctly (patch-2272: carlos.perello@canonical.com)
<carlos> wow
<carlos> pqm took a lot of time to do that merge...
<sabdfl> it got wedged
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  another go at preventing incomingmail.txt from failing. (patch-2273: bjorn.tillenius@canonical.com)
<bradb> BjornT-away: What's the difference between an IBrowserRequest and an IBrowserApplicationRequest?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=spiv]  implement fmt:approximateduration (patch-2274: brad.bollenbach@canonical.com)
<BjornT> bradb: i'm not sure really. zope.publisher could probably need some love to make it simpler and easier to understand... or at least some documentation
<bradb> BjornT: I followed up to your bugtask widget followup
<bradb> salgado: does +packages list both the upstreams and source packages with which a person is associated?
<bradb> salgado: i can't figure out anyway to discover that i'm related to Malone, starting from my personal page
<bradb> i stumbled onto this problem by trying to find out if David Sugar had registered GNU Telephony in LP. it didn't look so, but as a last-ditch effort, i thought i'd start from his person page and see what's what
<cprov> bradb: IIRC that lists only the source packages (by querying the maintainership table)
<bradb> that's what i'd expect
<kiko> bradb, there's a bug filed on that, ftr
<bradb> cool
<bradb> BjornT: will you have a chance to look at my followup tonight so that we can bulldoze the assignee widget into rocketfuel?
<BjornT> bradb: yes, you'll have mail in 5 minutes. one small issue left, resolve that and you can merge.
<bradb> BjornT: thanks
<BjornT> bradb: np. email sent.
* BjornT -> sleep
* carlos -> bed
#launchpad 2005-08-24
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=BjornT]  implement a BugTaskAssigneeWidget, which makes it easier to 'take' a bug (patch-2275: brad.bollenbach@canonical.com)
<ddaa> new original TDD dilemma
<ddaa> I get a compulsion to write a test
<ddaa> and it fails
<ddaa> yet, I'm unable to say what exactly the test is doing...
<ddaa> probably means I need to call it a day...
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  fix branches presentation on product page to make ddaa happy (patch-2276: mpt@canonical.com)
<stub> BjornT: Are you crawling the linkchecker report, or finding these bugs independantly?
<BjornT> stub: i looked through the linkchecker report and filed bugs on some occurring errors.
<stub> BjornT: Ta - saved me from doing something similar ;)
<BjornT> stub: np :)
<stub> Ahh... just got your email
<sabdfl> stub: thanks for the approval
<sabdfl> can i ask for another quickie? 
<sabdfl> ALTER TABLE Bounty DROP COLUMN duration;
<sabdfl> ALTER TABLE Bounty DROP COLUMN difficulty;
<sabdfl> actually, i'll keep the difficulty one
<sabdfl> ping: anybody?
<stub> sabdfl: Fine by me. Stick it in the existing patch if you like.
<carlos> morning
<carlos> sabdfl, the new launchpad front page rocks
<carlos> morgs, hi, around?
<morgs> carlos: I'm back...
<carlos> morgs, I think I found a bug on the Register
<carlos> morgs, https://staging.ubuntu.com/products/wordpress/1.3-rc07012005PTBR
<carlos> https://staging.ubuntu.com/errors/showEntry.html?id=1124446832.290.621101847901
<morgs> carlos: thanks, checking...
<carlos> morgs, is it know / fixed?
<morgs> carlos: no, I have not seen this before
<carlos> ok
* carlos files a bug
<morgs> thanks!
<carlos> morgs, where is "the register" product?
<carlos> morgs, shoul I use launchpad directly?
<carlos>  s/shoul/should/
<morgs> carlos: yes, file it against launchpad.
<carlos> ok
<carlos> morgs, it works on production
<carlos> so seems like it's a problem with the development branch and a missing pagetest...
<morgs> yes I see - OK, so it's a recent change
<carlos> morgs, https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1810
<morgs> carlos: thanks, I'll check it out right now
<Kinnison> So, is there a way to get the launchpad test suite to stop at its first error?
<carlos> Kinnison, no idea
<Kinnison> argh
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Make request_country handle nested proxies and add tests (patch-2277: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
* carlos -> lunch
<ddaa> Anybody here, _please_ _please_ review some of the cscvs branches on the review page
<ddaa> There are like two or three months worth of changes and coding style cleanups pending.
<BjornT> ddaa: i think i'll have time for some reviews today, just have to finish what i'm doing now
<ddaa> Mh... actually that was a bit of an overstatement
<ddaa> BjornT: thanks, ATM I cannot even make useful submission branches for my new work
<BjornT> ddaa: np. i was planning to do that anyway, quite a lot of branches are in need of reviewing...
* ddaa wonders what it looks like to "have time for some reviews"...
<Kinnison> Hmm, I can't seem to login to launchpad
<ddaa> It worked about one hour ago for me.
<Kinnison> Hmm, third time lucky
<Kinnison> bizarre
<BjornT> ddaa: well, it's more like "should take time to do reviews" :P
<ddaa> anybody knows a CVS with a file that has its description set?
<bradb> morning
<bradb> ddaa: Tip for PendingReviews: Don't use the General Queue.
<ddaa> bradb: I have two other possible algorithms
<ddaa> 1. dogpile on spiv, since he's the one most familiar with this code
<ddaa> 2. use a pseudorandom generator
<ddaa> any better suggestion?
<bradb> No. I used algorithm #1 for fmt:approximateduration.
<ddaa> bah, I'll see how BjornT does... I'm trying to have spiv do some actual coding on importd, so flooding him with reviews does not make much sense.
<bradb> BjornT does good, thorough code review, IME.
<mpt> carlos: ping
<carlos> mpt, pong
<mpt> carlos: If you're here when stub next comes online, could you ask him to cherry-pick the bar-charts fix?
<carlos> It's better to send it by email
<carlos> I will do it now
<mpt> Eh, I suppose this is what e-mail is for, right
<mpt> thanks
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Implement TeamsInAuthserver. [r=salgado]  (patch-2278: andrew.bennetts@canonical.com)
* Nafallo is back
<bradb> mpt: Do we yet have a way to display a priority-dependant icon for a bug task?
<mpt> bradb: No, the bug to allow that is assigned to you :-)
<mpt> bradb: https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1736
<bradb> Cool, I'll do that now.
<ddaa> duh
<bradb> Maybe I should call it fmt:icon
<ddaa> pointless python snippet of the day
<bradb> task/priority/fmt:icon
<bradb> mpt: What do you think?
<ddaa>         for branch in self.branch_hash.values():
<ddaa>             yield branch
<ddaa> either use iterators, or don't, but this is just pointless
* bradb , while rewriting tales.txt to be human-readable, wonders if we still need the "lp:SomeDBSchema" tales adapter.
<carlos> mpt, btw, stub is already on weekend, not sure if he will be able to do the cherry pick...
<mpt> carlos: So it'll be in the Monday rollout, then
<mpt> bradb: seems reasonable, though I'm not the world's expert on fmt:
<carlos> mpt, I think so
<carlos> mpt, I suppose I could ask stub for it, but I don't think is so urgent to ask him to work outside normal hours
<kiko> bradb-lunch, I wonder if SteveA would think that fmt:icon is not as good as idea as the "magic rendering box"
<sivang> hi all
<kiko> hey sivan
<mpt> kiko: That depends on how flexible the magic is
<sivang> hey kiko , 'sup? I wonder what are those "tales" you are talking about ? :-) 
<kiko> sivang, they are like bad dreams, except worse 
<sivang> OMG :) Now really, what role do they serve in launchpad's system?
<mpt> kiko: The icon could be next to a bug number + description (in three different table cells!), or to a context (on the bug page)
<kiko> I see
<kiko> sivang, they are used in the page templates, roughly
<mpt> Tales of woe
<mpt> Tales of joy
<mpt> Tales of mystery and imagination
<sivang> mpt:  :-) 
<sivang> k guys, ncie to know YATAL (yet another thing about launchpad) , I'm off again now , laterz all
* sivang watches RevolutionOS
<kiko> lol
<sivang> pretty nice watching it now, that the "revolution" is almost done :)
<mpt> "almost done"?
<mpt> Did I sleep in last night, and wake up in 2011? :-)
<sivang> mpt: ah, that was more of a wishful thinking, but it's certainly on the right track :)
<mpt> yes
<sivang> mpt: hehehe
<sivang> The fact that I am chatting with you people in this channel, is actually big part of it.
<mpt> Yes, in the plan for world domination, winning over sivang is half the battle
<sivang> hehehe :)
<mpt> :-)
<kiko> carlos?
<carlos> kiko, ?
<kiko> carlos, tell me about the migration script on production :)
<carlos> kiko, stub told me that it worked on staging without major problems
<carlos> and I suppose it's being executed atm on production
<kiko> carlos, are we good for a release on wednesday?
<carlos> kiko, If the script has been executed on production, we can do it on Monday
<kiko> I'd like us to do some serious QA monday and tuesday
<carlos> kiko, ok
<kiko> however
<kiko> is production "current"?
<carlos> current == all code needed for 1.0?
<carlos> yes
<carlos> more than two weeks ago
<kiko> that's not what I meant
<kiko> I am concerned that wednesday is going to be post-rollout
<kiko> (since we roll out tuesday)
<kiko> does that make sense, carlos?
<carlos> kiko, if we do all testing on staging
<carlos> kiko, that should be ok
<carlos> you wanted to test it on monday and tuesday
<kiko> I'm thinking now tuesday and wednesday
<kiko> I would much prefer testing production as much as possible
<carlos> kiko, production update will be on Tuesday
<kiko> we can of course test staging monday, production tuesday (after stub's rollout) and then release wednesday
<carlos> not Monday
<kiko> I know
<carlos> kiko, it sounds ok for me
<kiko> I hadn't thought of the update angle when I suggested it at first
<kiko> okay cool
<kiko> we can call for a Rosetta QA day on monday on staging if you like
<kiko> what do you think?
<carlos> kiko, only launchpaders have access to staging
<carlos> I think it's better do it on Tuesday on production (and do some extra test on Monday using staging)
<carlos> de todas formas, no han habido cambios significativos esta semana
<carlos> hmmm
<carlos> kiko, sorry, my brain....
<sivang> mpt: are you the one responsible for LaunchpadIntegrationHelpPage ?
<carlos> kiko, we didn't change anything big this week
<kiko> yeah
<mpt> sivang: Yes
<sivang> mpt: would you like to discuss some of it next week? I'd like to help with it
<mpt> sivang: Sure. Apparently it's too complicated, and should just be a wiki-like page for now
<sivang> mpt: k, cool, I'd like also to experiment with having the apps fetch the info and possibly store locally in the app etc.. but we'll discuss next week, I presume if you have time 
<ddaa> kiko: what do you think of the list of open issues I made per your request?
<mpt> sivang: That'd be great
<sivang> mpt: cool, laterz.
<bradb> kiko: will the magic rendering box be working within the next week?
<bradb> sounds like something that'll happen at some yet undetermined future date
<ddaa> cscvs contains the weirdest bits of python ever...
<ddaa> fparser.parseBranches("1.1", string.rfind("1,1", "."))
<bradb> mpt: btw, i think I'm going to make it bugtask/fmt:icon, to be more consistent with fmt:url (I imagine, afterall, that it only makes sense for the little bug icon to be displayed in a consistent fashion everywhere, i.e. that we wouldn't expect to be able to do crazy things like bugtask/priority/fmt:icon, bugtask/status/fmt:icon, etc.)
<bradb> Even if Launchpad sprouts another magic black box, this little pieces will form good building blocks, IMHO.
<bradb> mpt: What's the expected behaviour if priority is Wontfix?
<bradb> (for the time between now and when we drop that priority)
<kiko> bradb, no, it won't -- I think you're doing the right thing, but I wanted to point out the magic rendering box angle
<bradb> fair enough, good point
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  bounty polish (patch-2279: mark.shuttleworth@canonical.com)
<Kinnison> ciao dudes
<kiko> ahoy Kinnison 
<kiko> we'll touch base mondy
<Kinnison> coolio
<Kinnison> have a good w/e
<kiko> it ended up that I had a ton of things to look at
<kiko> (inbox out of control too :-()
<bradb> I've got fmt:icon's tests passing here, and working as expected in the MaloneSearchResults-style sp bug listing: http://69.70.209.33:8086/distros/debian/woody/+sources/mozilla-firefox/+bugs (the listing itself is not done yet, of course; I have to add IBugTask.statusdisplay, and possibly the summary or a snippet of the description, if no summary, to the listing.)
<bradb> mpt: ^^
<kiko> the summary, definitely
<kiko> mpt, will have a format for you, surely
<bradb> interesting, mpt didn't show a summary in MSR
<bradb> er, interesting*ly*, i meant
<kiko> we'll just have to prod him into it :)
<bradb> yeah :)
<kiko> he'll be down in a minute
<bradb> ok
* mpt returns
<kiko> bradb, I was also going to say you should try and keep the interface for the search listings template as similar as possible to the table layout template
<kiko> so that we can offer both views if we want
<kiko> by interface think template API 
<mpt> bradb: Use ++resource++bug for wontfix, I guess
<mpt> bradb: Summary is also in SimplifyingMalone
<sabdfl> so dudes, how's it going?
<sabdfl> my little fingers are buring from that bounty polish
<sabdfl> burning, even
<sabdfl> kiko: this w/e i'm going to work on a little present for you in LP
<sabdfl> i'll be travelling sun-wed, so it may not land next week
<sabdfl> but you're going to like it, i think
* kiko opens eyes
<kiko> I'm looking at the UBZ plan
<kiko> everytime baz builds a pristine tree I stop work for 30 minutes
<bradb> kiko: similar interface, right. as per an earlier discussion with mpt, I'm doing my best to prepare for the possibility of riots when the table view is gone (i.e. not "removing" any of the table view code, and hopefully keeping it easy to go back to that layout as an option when people start screaming.)
<kiko> bradb, I'd like to have the option, to be honest. for one, the table layout is the only one which currently support client-side sorting
<kiko> in my dream world it would be a matter of swapping a single line in the callsite
<kiko> can that be made possible or is it crack?
<bradb> I'd like to have the option too. How do we reconcile the difference in vertical real estate usage between the list and table view? Show portlets on both sides for list view and only on the right side for table view?
<bradb> kiko: with a little bit of ninjaneering, to be sure
<kiko> bradb, you mean horizontal real estate.
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> well, that's a secondary issue to me
<kiko> if the API is kept exactly the same I can work on that later
<kiko> if the API diverges however, it's going to be hell to start and that makes the work less interesting
<kiko> @#@!#@
<bradb> yeah
<bradb> before i submit for review, i'll make sure it's only a one-line change to switch between table or list
<kiko> thanks
<bradb> BjornT: Would you mind taking on DistroReleaseCVEReport?
<BjornT> bradb: sure, i can do that
<bradb> the untriaged bugs and (a new version of the) distro release bugs listing has to be doled out too, but i'd rather wait till MaloneSearchResults is merged to think about who should do what there
<bradb> BjornT: great, thanks
<carlos> andandare, hi?
<kiko> does anyone know ian bicking?
<bradb> it's been quite a while since i corresponded with him
<andandare> hi carlos
<carlos> andandare, hi
<kiko> bradb, what's he like
<bradb> Seemed like a nice enough guy. He's got a blog and he's not afraid to use it.
<andandare> carlos: well, i had tried before to have a private chat with you, may I now?
<kiko> bradb, yeah, I've read it. he's always idle on IRC, though
<carlos> andandare, seems like my router does not accepts dcc chats, lets try just a query...
<bradb> kiko: At a guess, I'd say he's easier to reach by email.
<andandare> carlos:ok.
<bradb> mpt: http://69.70.209.33:8086/distros/debian/woody/+sources/mozilla-firefox/+bugs -- I've got basically all the data in place now; would you be interested in tuning up the CSS so that the display doesn't suck?
<bradb> i.e. you can branch and merge from me, if you want
<cyphase> hey everyone
<mpt> bradb: sure, e-mail me the branch details and I'll look at it on Sunday/Monday
<bradb> sounds good, thanks
<mpt> bradb: The table view has never included the Summary field, so one step to "reconcil[ing]  the difference in vertical real estate usage between the list and table view" would be to not include it in the list view either. :-)
<mpt> Most lists of results will be much longer than that example page.
<bradb> s/vertical/horizontal/
<bradb> i don't get it, how does that reconcile the difference?
<bradb> the list view is much narrower than the table view, summary or not
<bradb> or maybe you actually meant vertical, where i meant horizontal, even though i said vertical
<bradb> :P
<kiko> is PQM happy or is it wedged?
<bradb> mpt: after i'm done status/commit, I'll email you the details. so in about 30 mins.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  fix a few trivialities in the Rosetta POParser that hamper imports, order the translation barchart in descending mode when clicking on the barchart column, and fix bug 1678: Sorting bugs by source package name produces a system error. O PQM please accept this young virgin and process my modification request? (patch-2280: christian.reis@canonical.com)
<bradb> you got lucky
<kiko> woot
<kiko> bradb, question for you
<kiko> AttributeError: 'SimpleViewClass from /home/kiko/devel/rocketfuel2/' object has no attribute 'schema'
<kiko> has anyone seen something like this?
<bradb> for what url?
<bradb> (and what does the ZCML registration for that page look like?)
<bradb> (is it possible that you overrode the __init__ without calling the base class __init__?)
<bradb> (the __init__ of the view class, that is)
<kiko> http://localhost:8086/products/firefox/1.0.0
<kiko> in rocketfuel tip
<kiko> see if it blows up for you
* bradb checks
<bradb> yes, it does, so let's see...
<bradb> i think i know why
<bradb> it inherits from SQLObjectEditView, because it's used as an edit view
<bradb> but, on this page, it's not actually used as an edit view, it's just a browser:page
<bradb> so, when the view is constructed to render this page, it's not initialized with a .schema attribute, like it would be if it were an addform or editform
<bradb> when it's constructed, it's the base class's (i.e. SQLObjectEditView) __init__ that tries to access that .schema, and dies
<kiko> that's a regression; it used to work
<bradb> the solution is to create a separate FooEditView to use for the edit views, and make this view's view class not inherit from SQLObjectEditView
<kiko> why did it regress, I wonder -- any clue?
<bradb> Because there's no test for it, I'd imagine.
<kiko> yeah, I guess
<kiko> hum hum
<bradb> I just stumbled on the same problem with distro milestones. Accessing distro milestone bugs raises an exception because, clearly, there's no test for that page.
* bradb heads off, later all
<kiko> darn
#launchpad 2005-08-25
<sabdfl> dudes
<kiko> sabdfl!
<sabdfl> hey kiko
<sabdfl> just starting work on your present
<kiko> fixing some issues linkchecker popped up
<kiko> interesting issue though
<kiko> http://localhost:8086/distros/ubuntu/hoary/+sources/evolution/+pots/evolution-2.2/st/+translate
<kiko> sabdfl, the targets of each Facet link are really non-obvious
<sabdfl> yes
<kiko> I fixed the obvious errors, but the result is very confusing
<sabdfl> remember i was saying that the inheritance idea wasn't as smooth as i'd hoped, in brazil
<kiko> yes
<sabdfl> the fact that you can switch context is jarring
<kiko> the way it should be (IMO)
<sabdfl> ?
<kiko> is that we should be under one context 
<kiko> and then have subcontexts 
<sabdfl> except....
<kiko> that would hopefully cover the depth of rosetta and malone
<sabdfl> it's almost as though, when you mouseover the "Bugs" link, the breadcrumb related to the relevant context should be highlighted
<sabdfl> SOME sort of visual cue as to *what* +bugs you'll be looking at
<kiko> hmmm
<sabdfl> i know that's crack
<kiko> well
<kiko> the visual cue I'm thinking of would be clear
<kiko> Product: Mozilla Firefox
<sabdfl> but that's what i found myself looking for - some idea, when i click on the facet, where I'll be
<sabdfl> we could work that into the page title
<kiko> and then all the facets would apply to that product
<sabdfl> but...
<kiko> I am unhappy that it doesn't cover series though
<sabdfl> it's not even
<kiko> yes
<sabdfl> bugs would drop you to product, if you were on translations, which are at a series level
<kiko> because we have translations (and at some point bugs) for that series
<kiko> but calendars would always be for products, I imagine
<sabdfl> when we have bug-target-to-series that will be less of an issue
<kiko> right
<kiko> but calendar is still a problem :)
<sabdfl> but the system will never be n-way symmetrical
<sabdfl> ed zacchary
<kiko> suicide run
<kiko> how to solve, how to solve
<kiko> well, be happy you're not the only one worried about that
<kiko> :)
<kiko> sabdfl, the immediate fix is quite horrific but works
<kiko> can I send you a patch?
<sabdfl> ah
<sabdfl> hmm.
<kiko> well, for some value of works
<kiko> it stops us 404ing
<sabdfl> no, land it if you think it's the right thing to do
<kiko> and takes us to pages
<sabdfl> with a review ;-)
<kiko> perhaps not the right pages though
<sabdfl> it sounds non-trivial
<kiko> I was wanting your review, sneaky man
<kiko> it's only like 30 lines
<sabdfl> i am working on your gift
<sabdfl> ok, privmsg
<cprov> kiko: I've been working on some facets for soyuz, removing unreacheable links, in fact, creating specific facets classes for items in my domain, looks like we do have a symmetrical problem to solve or workarround.
<kiko> cprov, makes me cry
<sabdfl> i want to create a bounty facet too
<sabdfl> i polished up the bounty system, it's ready to roll now
<sabdfl> just as a registry
<cprov> kiko: in which sense ?  I doubt you changed the same pieces I did.
<kiko> cprov, well, the problem is rather difficult to solve. I think it requires some infrastructure
<kiko> you shouldn't need to write complex code in the facets
<kiko> the default handler should search through the parents and decide what/if to link to
<kiko> cprov, can you get me dsilvers' pastebin url?
<kiko> sabdfl, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileA7FOdg.html
<kiko> sabdfl, and I don't even have a hole in the ground <wink>
* cprov too late
<sabdfl> kiko: do we have a calendar for a *sourcepackage*?
<sabdfl> bugs looks fine
<sabdfl> just calendar for a sp has me surprised
<sabdfl> otherwise, looks perfectly reasonable
<cprov> kiko: do we encourage complex code like that in facets ? I mean, nothing terrible wrong, but aren't we missing something in the facets infrastructure to reach our aims ?
<Keybuk> ah, it helps to run "upgrade.py" before "security.py"
<Keybuk> this explains a lot
<sabdfl> Keybuk: :-)
* Keybuk shall remember to pop some iraqi banknotes into stub's passport next conference
<sabdfl> the explosive kind? with the heads on them?
<Keybuk> no, no, just ordinary plain ones from a few years back
<Keybuk> try getting into a country if those fall out at passport control ;)
<cprov> ehe, time to go. see you.
<kiko> sabdfl, we don't have a calendar for a sourcepackage; then you do IProductOwner that raises a TypeError, which I catch
<kiko> so we're safe there
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> sabdfl, should the calendar be the calendar for the distro or distro release?
<sabdfl> i don't know, honestly. none of them make sense as a switch from a pofile
<sabdfl> perhaps these facests should just be disabled
<kiko> I rather agree to be honest
<cprov> somebody knows what this error means: testAnwersOnce (CVS.tests.test_CVS.PServerHelperTest) ... ERROR     (came from PQM failure)
<sabdfl> i often find myself wanting to jump from the product world into the distro world, and not sure what the most efficient route is
<kiko> cprov, an error in cscvs
<sabdfl> cprov: hmm... try again
<kiko> cprov, should be an odd timing issue -- just retry
<sabdfl> sometimes cscvs does weird things with timing of process entries and exits
<kiko> sabdfl, the most efficient route today is to go to the product overview page and through a portlet :-/
<cprov> sabdfl: ok, I'll, thanks 
<sabdfl> kiko: not if you want to jump to distro with no Packaging data between that product and that distro
<kiko> sabdfl, if you're happy with the patch, I'll land it. if you want me to disable facets, I can do that too. 
<sabdfl> i want to jump to /distros/ generally
<kiko> sabdfl, ah
<kiko> that's an interesting problem
<kiko> I hadn't understood entirely
<sabdfl> i *almost* think we want links to /distros/ and /people/ and /products/ and /projects/ somewhere on every page
<kiko> well
<sabdfl> remember the "pillars of launchpad"
<kiko> I would argue that the frontpage is the way to go
<sabdfl> sure
<sabdfl> seen the new one?
<kiko> sabdfl, how do I make it show up
<sabdfl> its a bit busy but will come into focus with some tweaking
<sabdfl>  /real-index.html
<sabdfl> or staging.ubuntu.com
<kiko> wow!
<sabdfl>  [trivial] 
* sabdfl whistles
<kiko> portlets are crack though
<kiko> you know that by now :)
<sabdfl> not really... just need a tinge of colour to make them less important than the central page content
<Keybuk> sweet
<sabdfl> same for the "most active projects" listing, needs to be slightly "lower" than the core bit
<sabdfl> the idea is to focus people on the registry, but tease them with translations, bugs, bounties etc
<kiko> what about ubuntu?
<kiko> or the distro world
<Keybuk> if you look at ubuntu you see the "most active package" and "most active maintainer" and stuff?
<sabdfl> Keybuk: could do, nice idea!
<sabdfl> oops
<sabdfl> i do believe the portlet on the home page is showing the LEAST active contributors
<sabdfl> lazy fucks
<sabdfl> hmm....
<sabdfl> no, maybe the karma update scripts just haven't run on production yet, so we don't have karma data for anybody
<sabdfl> the new karma cacheing ones
<sabdfl> mpt: i'm going ahead with your page
<sabdfl> it's a very good start, thank you
<sabdfl> i understand your reservations, but i think we will deal with them one by one
<sabdfl> calendars should not be using tabs, for a start
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Update production email and staging configs for launchpad.net domain (patch-2281: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=salgado]  Temporary directory for GNUPGHOME and atexit register to remove it on normal termination, removing unused properties, polish on docstring. (patch-2282: celso.providelo@canonical.com)
<ddaa> Yay!
<ddaa> I finally put the CVS parser stuff to the point where I can actually start working on fixing the python import problem...
<kiko-zzz> congrats ddaa
<Keybuk> stupid question time
<Keybuk> I need to update two tables affected by each other's constraints
<Keybuk> is there a way to do that?
<elmo> remove the constraints temporarily?
<Keybuk> I thought it'd work like that within a transaction (ie only check the constraints at commit) but it doesnt seem to
<Keybuk> ah, SET CONSTRAINTS ALL DEFERRED after the begin
<Keybuk> though that doesn't seem to work
<Madeye> Hi
<Madeye> guys I'm getting this error message while trying to login to launchpad.
<Madeye> The email address 'Jad@php.net', which you're trying to use to login has not yet been validated to use in Launchpad. We sent an email to that address with instructions on how to confirm that it belongs to you. As soon as we have that confirmation you'll be able to log into Launchpad.
<Madeye> if there is any admin right now, would they please re-send the confirmation key? and by the way, I have already confiremed, and I have already participated in some translation, so it's abvious its system problem 
<BjornT> Madeye: didn't you get a new validation email when you tried to login?
<Madeye> BjornT, no
<BjornT> Madeye: strange, you should have gotten an email. i'm not sure what's wrong
<BjornT> Madeye: the one to talk to is salgado, but he's in Brazil, so he won't be around for a while (if he'll be around at all this weekend)
<Madeye> he's the only guy who can help ?
<Madeye> what a dectatorship in an open source movement :-)
<BjornT> Madeye: i'm sure that other people can help as well (but salgado knows the most about these things), so you could try ask again when some more people are around. i'll try to take another look to see if i can find what's wrong.
<Madeye> thank you
<BjornT> Madeye: you could try go to https://launchpad.net/+forgottenpassword and type your email address there. then you should get an email with a link, where you can reset your password. after you've done that your address should be validated 
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  fix bug 1810. (patch-2283: bjorn.tillenius@canonical.com)
<Jad> BjornT, i've tried, but i havn't got the reset email yet 
<sabdfl> ddaa: rock on. then my weekend present is for kiko AND you
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
#launchpad 2005-08-26
<Marky> hi everyone =)
<Marky> well.. i can't add a new member to a specific translator group
<Marky> when i click the "Choose' button there's a new window opens
<Marky> but when i enter the name .. in won't do a thing
<Marky> is it a bug ?
<Marky> I'm using Mozilla 1.0.6 thanx
<Marky> oh, that's Rosetta
<sabdfl> Marky: wht are you entering in the text box? 
<sabdfl> you need to enter part of somebody's name
<sabdfl> then it searches
<Marky> yeah, i've entered the name
<sabdfl> it shoudl tell you if it finds no matches, but at the moment it just looks like nothing happens
<sabdfl> file a bug, assign to stuart bishop
<Marky> so.. should i wait .. ?
<Marky> well.. this is odd..
<Marky> i've searched for someone name Tedi Heriyanto
<Marky> He's translated some package, but when i'm searching his name to add him..
<Marky> the Launchpad found nothing
<sabdfl> Marky: try contacting him directly, ask him to register in launchpad
<sd-tux> hi, how can i start translating a program(gnomemeeting) to georgian language ? in "Programs you can translate" i see only some applications gaim xmms etc.
<sabdfl> sd-tux: are you a member of the Ubuntu Georgian team?
<sabdfl> would you like to be? have you any experience translating PO files?
<sabdfl> and what's your launchpad name?
<sd-tux> sabdfl: my launhpad name is "Alexander Didebulidze" I don't have experience in translating .po files 
<sd-tux> sd-tux: and I'm notmember of Ubuntu team yet
<sd-tux> sabdfl: and I'm notmember of Ubuntu team yet..
<sabdfl> sd-tux: i'm happy to add you as the first translator
<sabdfl> it would be good if you could start trying to find other guys who would join a team
<sabdfl> when you find someone else, create a launchpad team, and add yourself and them to the team
<sabdfl> then we'll make the team the translator instead of you personally
<sabdfl> make sense
<sabdfl> ?
<sd-tux> sabdfl: actualy i just want to translate some gnome apps.. I helped a bit in translating Gaim using Rosetta.. 
<sabdfl> i've added you as a designated Georgian translator for ubuntu
<sabdfl> so now you can translate anything there
<sabdfl> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+translations
<sd-tux> sabdfl: we are 2 persons now.. "Alexander Didebulidze" and "Vladimir Sichinava"
<sabdfl> ok
<sabdfl> create a team called "Ubuntu Georgian Translators" with name ubuntu-l10n-ka
<sabdfl> put vladimir in there, and yourself too
<sabdfl> then ping me
<sd-tux> ok
<sd-tux> sabdfl: do i have a permission to change the name of georgian translator from "Alexander Didebulidze" to "Ubuntu Georgian Translators" ? I'm getting " Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page."
<sd-tux> sabdfl: on this page : https://launchpad.net/rosetta/groups/ubuntu-translators/
<sabdfl> sd-tux: have you created the team?
<sabdfl> what'sthe team name?
<sd-tux> sabdfl: i can't find a place from wich i can create a team ...
<sd-tux> sabdfl: ok i found it.. 
<sd-tux> sabdfl: ok I have created a team an i'd like to know how to add a package for translation in Rosetta
<sabdfl> sd-tux: done
<ddaa> 44466644466582
<ddaa> oop-
<sabdfl> you can now automatically translate any package in ubuntu
<sabdfl> ddaa: hello :-)
<ddaa> hello
<sd-tux> sabdfl: how can i tell rosetta how plural forms work for Georgian..
<sabdfl> sd-tux: do you know what a georgian pluralform expression looks like?
<sd-tux> sabdfl: I think i know... I'm georgian and other members too :)
<sabdfl> yes, but in PO file translation, there's a bit of magic that describes how plural forms work in that language
<sabdfl> usually it's pretty simple - any message that has a variable number of "things" has two forms - one singular, one plural
<sabdfl> but some languages are a lot more complicated
<sabdfl> welsh, for example, has many,many plural forms
<sabdfl> depending on whether there are 0, 1, 2, 3, 7 or more, 10 or more... etc
<sabdfl> for example, the message "there are %s cars on the road"
<sabdfl> how many different sentences would you need to translate that, depending on the number of s?
<sabdfl> in georgian?
<sabdfl> in english, it's two
<sabdfl> "there are X cars on the road"
<sabdfl> "there is X car on the road"
<sd-tux> for example we have no articles, no capital letters, no masculine or feminile articles.
<sd-tux> but we have 7 cases.
<sabdfl> sounds good
<sabdfl> cases are not usually a problem
<sabdfl> is it slavic? similar to russian?
<sd-tux> so
<sd-tux> georgian is not indoeropian language
<sd-tux> georgian is a Kartvelic Caucasian Language.
<sd-tux> a Language is with proper alphabet and with a propher language.
<sd-tux> in this team we understand quite good english, and good german italian and russian language.
<sd-tux> for example with plural nouns;
<sd-tux> there are X cars on the road= "kuchashi X manka-nebia" (I'm using latin letters :D) and...
<sd-tux> "there is X car on the road" - "kuchashi X mank-anaa".
<sd-tux> "sufix" is changed.
<sd-tux> so plurals in georgian are:
<sd-tux> 1 car = 1 mankana
<sd-tux> 2 cars = 2 mankana
<sd-tux> many cars = bevri mankana
<sd-tux> so noun mankana is not changed.
<sd-tux> but without without "many" a noun mankana will change into "mankanebi".
<sd-tux> so what can do?
<sabdfl> ok, this looks fairly standard
<sabdfl> email this conversation to the rosetta-users list and ask carlos to add Georgian
<mdke> hi all
<mdke> is everything imported into breezy in rosetta now?
#launchpad 2005-08-27
<lifeless> hey guys
<jamesh> lifeless: I never realised that the gpgme key editing API was so bad
<lifeless> jamesh: its rather traumatic ;0
<jamesh> lifeless: I used the code in seahorse as a template
<jamesh> since the docs were essentially non-existant
<lifeless> jamesh: yeah, that was where I was going to look, as that was the next step ;0
<jamesh> the state machine in the seahorse code seemed to be designed to handle two code paths -- the normal one, and one where the user's config tells gpg to confirm trust changes ...
<lifeless> jamesh: you have something working ?
<jamesh> lifeless: yeah
<lifeless> neato
<jamesh> lifeless: well, the pyme bit is working.  I still need a bit of code in the launchpad bit to tie together the email addresses
<lifeless> well, that was outside the scope of 'write something to generate trust-levels in gpg please'
<lifeless> :)
<jamesh> well, I think I've got that bit done :)
<lifeless> good ;0.. I thought it was nearly there
<jamesh> I needed to add some stuff to the IPymeKey interface -- the only details about the uids it was exposing was a list of the valid, non-revoked emails
<stub> How much effort is going to be involved in this GPG web-of-trust thingy anyway? I don't think it is an absolute requirement and think we could drop it if it is going to be a pita.
<lifeless> stub: that part of the code is now done
<jblack> stub: You can actually use the web of trust with bazaar now.
<jblack> That said, the web of trust isn't a cure-all. Too many people aren't well signed by enough well signed people that the usefulness would be universal.
<stub> jblack: I was referring to the 'scan the web of trust to determine what email addresses relate to the same person so we can link them in Launchpad rather than create multiple accounts and require people to merge them later' feature.
<jblack> I HATE CTRL-W. I HATE IT I HATE IT
<jblack> I just closed the window of a browser that had a beautiful explanation of why distributed revision control systems weren't a forking danger to established projects.
<spiv> Epiphany warns me about unsaved form data when I try to do that, and makes me confirm... what browser are you using?
<jblack> firefox
<jblack> I had a beautiful long explanation of why distributed wasn't a danger to forking.
<jblack> I had already spent 1.5 hours on it. Then I hit ctrl-w to delete a word, and its _gone_
<jamesh> jblack: https://addons.mozilla.org/extensions/moreinfo.php?id=58 <- sounds like what you want
<jblack> Close, but not quite right.
* jblack looks at the other ones
<spiv> I tend to use a text editor for non-trivial text editing, I've been burnt by browser bugs too much in the past (although much less in recent years).  Editing moin wikis is an exception, because hitting Preview regularly tends to be good enough.
* spiv wonders if database sequences are reset between page tests
<jblack>  spiv: https://addons.mozilla.org/extensions/moreinfo.php?application=firefox&category=Editing%20and%20Forms&numpg=10&id=971
<spiv> jblack: Ah yes, I used to have that installed at a previous job where I had to edit code through the web (a zope 2 system)
<jblack> ohhh. advogato saves on preview, so if you come back, its still there.
<jblack> I only lost about 1/3 of it.
<jblack> jamesh: Were you the one that said potential baz users were worried about baz easing the forking of projects too much? 
<jamesh> jblack: DV mentioned it during a conversation on IRC
<jblack> I'm going to blog about it for the next day or two.
<jblack> I've put my first one up.
<spiv> See also http://tieguy.org/blog/index.cgi/432
<spiv> Which is a response to lifeless' blog post from earlier today.
<jblack> (I'm not sure how to seperate it out, but the first one can be seen here: http://www.advogato.org/person/jblack/diary.html
<jamesh> jblack: tell jdub and he'll add it to planet.ubuntu.com
<jblack> jdub: ^^
<spiv> jblack: You misspell "bazzar" in the first paragraph :P
<spiv> jblack: No jdub in this channel
<jblack> geh.
<lifeless> jblack: if I may offer a little feedback ..
<jblack> Yeah, please do. 
<lifeless> I'm not saying you have done what I'm about to describe, but as you are just starting blogging, its something to be aware of ...
<jblack> Thats my first blog ever.
<lifeless> your blog needs to be your personal blog - your thoughts and views. Its important that it not be a 'marketing blog' - which is a blog that reads like a marketing docuemnt..
<jblack> Heh. No. I wrote what I think. :) 
<lifeless> i.e. speak your mind, don't worry overly about polish.
<lifeless> yup, I wasn't accusing you of doing a marketing blog, but I wanted to be sure you knew there is a trap there and could avoid it.
<jblack> I'll be careful of that. 
<lifeless> oh, and its usually better to write corrections than to change a post
<spiv> Unless you change it fast ;)
<lifeless> except for minor stuff like typos. otherwise folk may not see it
<jblack> Sounds the same as publishing a news site.
<lifeless> oh, and I think its cool you've started blogging ;0
<jblack> I'm overdue. 
<jblack> I've been thinking about doing it for quite a while, but never got around to starting.
<mpool> hi?
<lifeless> ho
<lifeless> its off to work we go
<mpool> login seems to be broken on launchpad.net
<mpool> i get the "you have logged in" confirmation but then other pages say "not logged in"
<lifeless> erm
<lifeless> hit refresh ?
<robitaille> mpool:  happened to me yesterday. I thought it was the forefox cache playing tricks on me since it went away after a few refresh and clicking various pages
<robitaille> s/forefox/firefox
<lifeless> or it might be pund sucking
<bob2> pund?
<lifeless> pound
<spiv> Hmm, I've never seen that.  The sessions do seem to time out from day to day, so occasionally I'll find myself logged out after a very long period of inactivity.
<mpool> it's happening reliably here
<bob2> spiv: is that considered a bug?
<lifeless> yes
<spiv> mpool: Hmm!
<spiv> mpool: And it's reliably not happening here.  I wonder what the difference is?
<lifeless> I just logged in find
<lifeless> *fine*
<mpool> hm
<mpool> now it worked
<robitaille> it worked for me as well just now... I pretty sure the last time it occured was yesterday; and it wasn't the first time this week
<mpool> hey, malone is considerably nicer than a few weeks ago
<mpool> way to go
<mpool> lifeless: i'd like to start tracking bzr bugs there
<mpool> should i make it the same product?
<mpool> that doesn't seem very useful at a technical level, since no bugs will be in common
<lifeless> I'd like the same product
<lifeless> we can in theory attach them to different series
<mpool> ok
<mpool> let's try that
<lifeless> having two baz products would just confuse (more than having one dual tasked one) imo.
<mpool> it would be nice if this page https://launchpad.net/malone/products/bazaar had a link to the bazaar product page
<mpool> oh i see
<lifeless> it does
<mpool> in the dark blue bar, "overview"
<mpool> but it looked like that was a Launchpad overview, not for bazaar
<lifeless> Launchpad  malone  products  bazaar
<lifeless> 'bazaar' ;0
<lifeless> oh, my bad, thats the same page
<lifeless> right, yes overview. 
<lifeless> that is confusing
<mpool> so i should "add a branch"?
<lifeless> uhm
<lifeless> series targeting in bugs isn't done yet
<lifeless> but if you want to just document that 2.0 is planned, yes, add a branch
<mpool> ah
<lifeless> thats why I said 'in theory'
<mpool> so if i report bugs, they'll be mixed in with yours?
<mpool> uck
<lifeless> add a milestone ?
<lifeless> for now..
<lifeless> I've added a 2.0 milestone
<lifeless> https://launchpad.net/products/bazaar/+milestone/2.0 will show bugs slated for it
<lifeless> we can use future for post 2.0 bugs
<lifeless> hmm, is dilys silent now ?
<lifeless> is daf around ?
<jamesh> mpool: I think https://launchpad.net/products/bazaar/+bugs is preferred over https://launchpad.net/malone/products/bazaar
<carlos_> morning
<mdke> morning carlos
<mdke> is breezy ready for translation in rosetta? everything is imported?
<carlos> mdke, most of it is there
<carlos> some imports failed and will need manual changes
<carlos> but you can start the translations if you want
<carlos> btw, what happened with the documentation?
<carlos> mdke, did you added the .pot and .po files as we talked?
<mdke> carlos, i was thinking we could add the doc projects when the docs are frozen in a couple of weeks time
<carlos> mdke, ok
<mdke> that would be great
<carlos> mdke, when it's ready, send an email to rosetta@ubuntu.com and we will handle it
<mdke> ok! thanks
<carlos> np
* carlos -> breakfast
<lifeless> man lp imes you out fast now
<sivang> howyd all
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Fix productseries traversal to give 404's (patch-2284: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  fix docstring. (patch-2285: bjorn.tillenius@canonical.com)
* carlos -> lunch
<bradb> morning
<jblack> morning
* bradb writes a new book entitled "'Applying 115 revisions ...' and Other Things You Never Want to Hear from a Version Control System"
<jordi> hi everyone
<ddaa> bradb: time to harass lifeless, that should not happen
<carlos> jordi, !
<carlos> jordi, are you back to work? :-p
<jordi> yes
<jordi> I have this huge backlog
<carlos> jordi, :-P
<jordi> carlos: when people mail me privately about rosetta, should I cc: the answer to someone?
<jordi> maybe rosetta@?
<carlos> jordi, As you wish, I only do that when the emails are in English. From time to time I get emails in Spanish.
<jordi> nod
<jordi> During our 3rd night up in the mountain, I had a nightmare involving Mark Shuttleworth
<carlos> jordi, dude, you should clean your mind more often X-)
<carlos> jordi, did he ask you to rewrite launchpad using .NET?
<carlos> or even better, using C ?
<jordi> carlos: I don't remember too well.
<carlos> jordi, or you don't want to see it as part of the next JM magazine number :-P
<jordi> heh
<jordi> no pic, no front cover :)
<kiko> hey there
<kiko> does anyone know how dilys receives all the bugmail in launchpad (not only for launchpad bugs)?
<carlos> kiko, I think launchpad config adds it to the CC of all mails
<salgado> kiko, launchpad/mailnotification.py
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> I just saw that now
<kiko> thanks
<Alinux> carlos, ? here? (I'm from Georgian ubuntu translators team)
<carlos> Alinux, hi
<Alinux> carlos, hello :) We have delivered a mail to yuo yesterday.
<kiko> heya Alinux 
<Alinux> :) hello translator brothers :D
<Alinux> carlos, and we are waiting for your reply
<carlos> Alinux, yeah, I saw it but I'm a bit busy atm, I will try to handle them between today and tomorrow
<carlos> I will try to add the plural form information tonight
<carlos> so it should be ready in our server tomorrow
<Alinux> thank yuo carlos :D
<Alinux> so we are waiting for yuo :D
<Alinux> thanks a lot.
<carlos> Alinux, you are welcome
<bradb> Anyone know where mpt is?
<kiko> sort of yes
<carlos> bradb, he's at .br, is that enough? :-P
* bradb summons mpt
<bradb> MaloneMenus is currently crack (at least until mpt gets rid of the menu tabs)
<kiko> bradb, he's not at the office, I'll try to ping him
<bradb> thanks
<carlos> kiko, daf has a branch to improve the menu tabs, Can I just remove it from hte review page as the tabs will disappear soon?
<kiko> that's a good question
<carlos> kiko, It says: "Highlight tabs on the translation form. "
<kiko> carlos, best to ask mpt himself when he'son
<carlos> ok
<carlos> kiko, also, there is a branch with the "needs-review" tag since july
<carlos> kiko, the first entry on the  review queue
<carlos> kiko, any chance to get someone to review it?
<carlos> hmm, it has conflicts now I suppose I need to fix them 
<carlos> kiko, forget what I said, the 'tabs' branch is related to "[tab] " text highlight nothing related with tab menus
<carlos> it should be merged
<kiko> heh
<cprov> kiko: thank you about bug # 1383 decision
<dand> e
<dand> sorry, xchat popped up :)
<carlos> kiko, I was talking with pitti today about firefox's language packs
<kiko> carlos, yeah?
<carlos> kiko, and he told me that the needed changes will not be ready to breezy and as we will have more time until breezy + 1 we should implement it in a better way (improving the pootle's scripts)
<carlos> kiko, OO.org language packs are being tested now by doko and the spec should be updated soon
<carlos> kiko, so I suppose I should update the spec and move firefox into its own spec so the oo.org can be set as Approved when doko finish the changes, right?
<kiko> carlos, sounds like the better plan, yes.
<kiko> thanks for keeping track of this
<carlos> ok
<bradb> kiko: Would it be madness to put a "Preferences" menu option on the Malone front page, even if only to make it clear to the user that, after clicking prefs, they can see that "That are currently no Malone-specific configuration options. <insert optional blurb here about how we'll have some in the near future.>"
<kiko> yes
<bradb> ok
<kiko> it is madness. :)
<bradb> yeah, i removed it
<bradb> kiko: I've only got "Bugs" and "About Malone" tabs (consistent with Rosetta) on the front page. Can you think of any others before I get somebody to drive-by review this?
<bradb> (i dropped my old menus branch because many of the changes no longer make sense now that sabdfl wants +bugs to be the triage page, instead of just search widgets, etc.)
<bradb> salgado: Do you have a time for a drive-by code review? It's purely an IBugTask column renaming. (.context to .target and .contextname to .targetname)
<bradb> (Alternatively, are you willing to rs it?)
<kiko> bradb, rs=kiko
<kiko> and nuke my XXXs
<bradb> great, thanks kiko 
<salgado> thanks kiko
<bradb> kiko: after this it's portlet mania, i.e. portletizing all the pages which you can visit from the actions portlet on the bug page.
<kiko> that's a good plan
<kiko> carlos, you know the Message ID must be unicode error, in rosetta-poimport?
<carlos> kiko, I haven't time to debug it, sorry
<kiko> that's okay
<kiko> I wanted to know if you had looked at it or not
<kiko> I can try looking
<kiko> BjornT, carlos, I have a fix for the POFile facets issue that was reported by BjornT
<carlos> kiko, bug #?
<kiko> I can give you some context: 
<jordi> carlos: what's the "new launchpad frontpage"?
<carlos> jordi, https://launchpad.net
<carlos> jordi, you will see it tomorrow there
<carlos> kiko, yes, please
<jordi> nod
<jordi> I always get to see new stuff last :)
<kiko> carlos, basically, when looking at a pofile, the bugs and calendar links are broken
<carlos> oh
<carlos> jordi, ask mark for the SSL certificate
<carlos> jordi, anyway... perhaps you have access already...
<carlos> jordi, https://staging.ubuntu.com
<kiko> I can send jordi the cert
<kiko> carlos, so there are two possible fixes
<kiko> making the links go to the product/distro's bug and calendar pages
<kiko> OR
<kiko> making the links unlinked
<kiko> you decide
<jordi> wow dude
<jordi> this is the new launchpad?
<jordi> is this code going live?
<kiko> yes
<jordi> err, live tomorrow?
<Alinux> carlos, :) I've noticed Permissions:  Closed
<Alinux> Plural Forms: 1
<Alinux> Plural Expression: is it works right now?
<carlos> jordi, every tuesday
<carlos> jordi, that url has a daily snapshot of our code
<carlos> Alinux, I didn't change anything
<Alinux> ah ok..
<Alinux> so I'll check, tomorrow...ok?
<Alinux> thanks you carlos. good night all :)
<jordi> carlos: nod
<carlos> kiko, the first options sounds better
<kiko> carlos, are you sure? because it makes the bugs and calendaring links rather surprising (given the header)..
<jordi> great, the multiple wikinames bug has been fixed
<carlos> kiko, then don't show them :-)
<carlos> jordi, :-)
<kiko> carlos, come on, it's your application :-P
<jordi> carlos: is staging.lp.n using more or less current data?
<kiko> jordi, it's current data, yes.
<carlos> jordi, every morning we mirror production data
<carlos> there
<carlos> so all changes are discarded
<jordi>  k, good to know
<jordi> is the Rosetta release tomorrow still?
<carlos> jordi, if nothing changes, it's updated every monday night - tuesday morning (European time)
<jordi> oh, I mean the Rosetta 1.0 announcement.
<carlos> jordi, kiko said to do it on Wednesday
<jordi> nod
<jordi> how's the critical bug list going?
<kiko> carlos, it's bug 1809
<kiko> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1809
<carlos> kiko, ok
<kiko> carlos, I just need you to think a few minutes about it and tell me your opinion, then I'll land or change it
<carlos> ok
<carlos> kiko, Well, I suppose that you should not show those links because the context there is a potemplate object
* bradb goes through the usual "hello? pqm?" questions
<carlos> kiko, and a potemplate does not have bugs or calendars....
<carlos> but I think mark wants they pointing to the product/sourcepackage objects, so I suppose you need to check that with him
<kiko> bradb, I was about to say the same
<kiko> carlos, I checked with him, he said my patch was ok but also questioned whether they should or not be linked
<carlos> being 100% stricts, they should not be linked
<kiko> mmmkay
<bradb> i'd kick pqm right about now, but my foot's already sore enough
<bradb> kiko: btw, what happened to mpt today? MaloneSearchResults is blocked on him (which he's aware of)
<kiko> I'm not sure if he's sick or just knocked out by the travel 
<kiko> he'll have to make up this week, sorry
<bradb> no worries, in the meantime portlet mania will be a huge improvement in usability/consistency, i think (from what i can see so far)
<bradb> lifeless: ping
<bradb> elmo: can you please bounce pqm?
* carlos -> bed
<kiko> jordi, yo?
<jordi> yes, kiko?
<kiko> jordi, segfault emailed you yesterday; he's interested in working on rosetta documentation
<kiko> I was going to ask you to give him some pointers and a plan of action based on how much effort/time he can spend on it
<jordi> nod
<jordi> oh, carlos eduardo
<jordi> great, I was preparing his reply
<jordi> I was about to head to bed. segfault, I will finish writing this up tomorrow, and we can talk ok?
<jordi> good night folks
<kiko> sleepy slacker :)
<kiko> I need to head off shortly too
<segfault> yeah
#launchpad 2005-08-28
<elmo> bradb: done
<bradb> elmo: thanks
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Fix for bug 1821: [wishlist]  activity section in Malone bug should contains user names (patch-2286: christian.reis@canonical.com)
<ddaa> "Rosetta is a web-based translation portal", is that necessary to use that Y2K buzzword?
<ddaa> I dunno about you, but I was conditioned to read "portal" as "content-free site", "hopeless startup" or "websquatting"...
<Nafallo> ddaa: s/portal/tool/ ?
<Nafallo> in that case I'm happy to agree :-)
<ddaa> also, why display "Basque", "Occitan" and "Breton"... these are utterly obscure language. That positions Rosetta as a hopeless startup tool to translate software into obscure languages...
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [rs=kiko]  rename IBugTask.context and IBugTask.contextname to .target and .targetname, respectively (patch-2287: brad.bollenbach@canonical.com)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/cscvs--devel--1.0: [r=BjornT]  more backlogged native CVS protocol work (patch-103: david.allouche@canonical.com)
* Keybuk backs away from ddaa as the hoards of Basque Separatists head for him with bombs
<lifeless> bradb-away: pong
<lifeless> Keybuk: ola
<Keybuk> lifeless: heyhey
<lifeless> so sprint dates
<lifeless> we need to figure this out so I can buy a ticket 
<lifeless> ddaa: ping-for-this
<Keybuk> have you talked to Mark recently?
<lifeless> nope
<Keybuk> he was talking about having a much slimmed-down sprint with very little overlap
<lifeless> other than his email
<Keybuk> so rather than trying to get everyone together, just get two people at a time for each bit
<lifeless> uhm, we are talking about two separate sprints
<lifeless> one ddaa, mark, me
<lifeless> one you, gustavo, me
<Keybuk> ok
<lifeless> AIUI
<Keybuk> when's gustavo starting and in merkia?
<lifeless> each one one week long
<lifeless> so I'd just like to not emulate a 8000mile long yoyo :)
<lifeless> well it was one month from the second sprint week, which means next week IIRC
<ddaa> poing
<ddaa> Well, actually, I can hardly come at any other time than Mon. 4 Sep. to Fri. 9 Sep.
<lifeless> I suspect the issue is, is mark needed for the sprint with gustavo. Keybuk - whats your recollection of his request ?
<ddaa> Mark leaves the week after and is (according to cvd) not available the week before.
<lifeless> right
<Keybuk> I don't recall
<lifeless> I think you are the one he really wants to overlap on
<Keybuk> I don't even know what the topic for the sprint is
<ddaa> (actually he leaves on 14, so he might be able to be there on 12 and 13
<Keybuk> he definitely said he wants to do lots of launchpaddy stuff with ddaa
<Keybuk> and he said that on the phone on thursday too
<ddaa> yeah... that seems to have grown over the past months from a nagging itch to almost an obsession...
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=spiv]  remove JobSourcerer, fix job loading, clarify an abort() trick (patch-2288: david.allouche@canonical.com)
<Keybuk> do I want to know?
<lifeless> so lets say - I will be there ~ 4th to 17th.
<lifeless> first week ddaa & mark
<lifeless> second week keybuk and niemeyer
<ddaa> NP with me.
<Keybuk> ok with me
<ddaa> BTW I was thinking of requesting accomodation at the Claverley. lifeless, what do you think?
<lifeless> scott - can you confirm with neimeyer that he will have started and is able to travel for that week.
<lifeless> ddaa: fine for you, but its beds kill me, I can't stay there.
<elmo> ddaa: err, as opposed to what?
<ddaa> elmo: as opposed to K&K
<elmo> boggle, why?
<ddaa> cause the Claverley breakfasts are the best.
<ddaa> also, it's closer.
<elmo> oook
<lifeless> Keybuk: so - you'll confirm that ? I'm asking you because you are in the same vague tz ;)
<ddaa> BTW, who is that gustavo guy?
<lifeless> neimeyer
<Keybuk> lifeless: yeah, if I see him online
<ddaa> Hu, what does he do?
* ddaa is apparently supposed to know, googles
<lifeless> Keybuk: do you have his email address? I'll email him then .. latency on this hurts ticketing
<Keybuk> something at niemeyer.net isn't it?
<lifeless> ddaa: hes joining canonical, on the launchpad team, he'll be working in parallel with scott on the hct/packaging foo
<lifeless> gustavo@
<lifeless> yep
<Keybuk> is he on the launchpad team?
<Keybuk> I thought he was distro team?
<lifeless> you are distro
<lifeless> he'll be starting as launchpad
<lifeless> but not launchpad webapp
<lifeless> hct + + +
<ddaa> maybe he'd like to do some importd too?
<lifeless> ddaa: hes being hired for packaging related work
<ddaa> well, importd is largely about HCT, isn't it? okay... okay... I'll just keep on trying with spiv...
<lifeless> ok, I consider this planned pending his reply
<ddaa> lifeless: BTW something you should know.
<lifeless> ..?
<ddaa> work on the nested log parsing is making good progress, but it includes a massive pep8 cleanup of Parser.py and the related tests were moved to a separate module.
<ddaa> so it would be a merging problem if you have to work on that code before that's merged.
<lifeless> see, this is what I call scope creep
<lifeless> they are both great things to do
<lifeless> but neither was needed to do what you are doing, and it adds this problem.
<ddaa> lifeless: I beg to disagree. This code needed cleaning up, and I do not want to work on code which offends me.
<ddaa> That's part of "refactor code to make your change easy, then make your change".
<lifeless> ddaa: in which case, you should be able to get a merge request for that stuff alone ;0
<ddaa> lifeless: yup, I'll be trying to in the next days.
<spiv> Pure PEP-8 fixes would be pretty easy to review :)
<ddaa> Some other belated changes might also have to be merged before, but I do plan to make two submissions.
<ddaa> spiv: that also include a big refactoring to cut a class that was counting too many hundred lines into two classes. Not as easy review if you want to be thorough.
<ddaa> overall, I'm quite happy to be working that way, and I would hate to change it
<spiv> Well, another way to look at it is three smaller reviews are probably easier than one massive one.
<ddaa> Yep... just after saying that I realised that three would be better.
<spiv> Heh.
<ddaa> Thanks for volunteering :)
<stub> lifeless: Production configs tagged, but not mirrored to rocketfuel
<lifeless> mirrored
<lifeless> 1.27 and 1.28 and 1.29
<lifeless> kiko-zzz: I have a community patch for pqm. it seems strange for this to be published in my public pqm branch, but not be in rocketfuel.
<lifeless> I'd ping steve but hes not visible ;0
<stub> lifeless: Code syncing with upstream shouldn't need review, and in this case pqm is upstream for us (?)
<stub> lifeless: I know my Z3 changes that I make upstream and get merged into Rocketfuels version don't go through review
<lifeless> stub: its kinda weird, because I do the upstream maintenance myself.
<stub> (except for upstream community review)
<lifeless> so if upstream is happy, but upstream is a canonical employee ..
<stub> Same with pytz - just me as the sole developer, but buggered if I'm going to go through the review process for my personal project ;)
<lifeless> rotfl
<lifeless> so, I think we should discuss and set a fair policy
<lifeless> i.e. code written by us for canonical goes through review. code we wrote in a weekend cause its cool is 'upstream' and doesn't.
<lifeless> code written by third parties ditto.
<stub> Are two a quorum?
<stub> Any objections say neigh.
<stub> The eyes have it
<lifeless> ;)
<stub> I'm going to nuke some of these old production configs
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  More traverse fixes and tests (patch-2289: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Add statistician sections to production config files (patch-2290: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/dists--devel--0: [trivial]  New production config (patch-107: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<stub> lifeless: Can you please do the star-merge stuart.bishop@canonical.com/zope--dupeheaders--3.0 rocketfuel@canonical.com/zope--test--3.0 ? Otherwise I need to roll out Zope from my personal archive.
<lifeless> sure thing
<lifeless> commit message ?
<stub> 'Handle duplicate HTTP headers correctly, from upstream'
<stub> Or whatever I said in the email :-P
<lifeless> 'correctly' ?
<lifeless> FWVOC ?
<Alinux> !seen carlos
<stub> lifeless: If you get multiple HTTP headers with the same key, concatenate them into a comma seperated list.
<lifeless> stub for all HTTP headers ?
<stub> lifeless: Yes. Not totally correct, but good enough and an improvement.
<lifeless> heh, that opens one to smuggling attacks IIRC
<lifeless> dont you hate having an http nazi onboard ?
<lifeless> done anyway
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/zope--test--3.0: Handle duplicate HTTP headers correctly, from upstream (patch-18: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<stub> I'm just following the RFC. If you application doesn't, you could already fake your X-Forwarded-For header. And now your app will raise an exception instead of blindly trusting it ;)
<stub> (for some value of 'following the RFC')
<lifeless> heh
<lifeless> got those 1000 MUST's covered yet ;0
<stub> Stuff that. Just call it a reference implementation of HTTPlite ;)
<stub> Mmm..... lunch
* stub buggers off
<Keybuk> there should be a script that once a week greps through the launchpad code looking for FIXMEs or XXXs and summaries them
<Keybuk> that way we can see "XXX delete when foo goes away" and think "aha! foo has gone away"
<stub> We already have an up-to-the-day checkout of launchpad on the staging server, so all it would take is someone to write the script, stick it in the launchpad utilities directory and then I can cron it.
<stub> Not that I can think of how to parse our rather arbitrarily formatted XXX comments....
<spiv> stub: Any comment block containing "XXX" would be sufficient, probably.
* stub kicks pqm in the nads
<Keybuk> pqm not working?
<stub> hung again. I fixed it.
<Keybuk> ah
<carlos> morning
<carlos> stub, hi, around?
<stub> carlos: yes
<carlos> stub, how is going the whitespace migration script?
<carlos> did it finish already?
<stub> I emailed you the result, didn't I? It has run on staging, and I was waiting on your feedback before running it on production
<carlos> oh
<stub> carlos: The 69MB output file is in ~stub/whitespace.out on chinstrap
<carlos> I didn't know that you were waiting for my input...
<carlos> let me check so you can execute it....
<carlos> stub, looks fine that output
<carlos> Those messages are more INFO than WARNING/ERRORS
<carlos> stub, could you execute it on production?
<stub> carlos: Ok. I'll kick it off after the production update has been completed.
<carlos> stub, perfect
<carlos> btw, poimport script is a bit busy atm because we had the new imports from breezy stalled until yesterday
<carlos> so perhaps you will need to kill that script to do the production update
<carlos> stub, btw, thanks for all :-)
<Keybuk> oops, don't you just hate it when you send a pqm for the uncommitted changes in your tree
<carlos> Keybuk, well, I hate when it happens to me or to any other developer and I have an urgent fix to merge, it delays pqm queue :-)
<Keybuk> yeah, all those annoying tests
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.29: Cherrypick patch-2290 into production (patch-1: stuart.bishop@canonical.com, rocketfuel@canonical.com)
* carlos -> breakfast
<stub> launchpad going down for a production update...
<stub> Yay for our down for maintenance page, which is still waiting on being switched on
<stub> elmo: ^^^
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  don't hide dyson errors, and ignore slashes and dotses when creating cache filenames (once more with feeling^Wpatches) (patch-2291: scott@canonical.com)
<stub> spiv: I just bounced the librarian (which would have disconnected during the upgrade)
<jordi> segfault: ping; I mailed you, but your mail server is rejecting my mail due to blacklists.
<Plastic> I'm trying to help out with Rosetta, currently translating the Ubuntu Breezy package "kbd" to Swedish. But I'm not an official translator, and it seems that whatever I type in is not saved. I added 10 new translations, but when I go back to the page, all the translation boxed are empty again, and the statistics still say "Todo: 217", as it did before I added anything
<Plastic> Where are my suggestions stored? Can only the designated translators see them?
<carlos> Plastic, if the field lets you store more than one line
<carlos> Plastic, it's a UI bug, we are not showing them as suggestions (yet)
<Plastic> OK, thanks
<carlos> Plastic, if you want that your translations are applied directly, join that team
<carlos> Plastic, anyway, the translation is not lost, is stored, don't worry
<jordi> carlos: I have some imports to do.
<jordi> is there a list of requests?
<carlos> jordi, there are some pending, yes
<carlos> jordi, what do you think if we create a wiki page to manage those requests?
<carlos> so people add their requests there
<carlos> and we can add the status
<carlos> and track the list easily?
<jordi> carlos: that would be nice. I really need a list.
<jordi> Some come by private mail to me directly.
<jordi> Others to rosetta@
<jordi> others to rosetta-users@
<carlos> jordi, me too
<carlos> jordi, wiki.ubuntu.com/RosettaImportQueue ?
<jordi> sure
<jordi> hmm
<jordi> RosettaPendingImports?
<carlos> jordi, ok
<carlos> as you wish :-)
<jordi> heh
<carlos> jordi, add an entry to the faq about that
<carlos> and I will add a brief note about that page to the 1.0 announcement
<carlos> jordi, with a warning that any request sent by email and not added to that wiki page would be lost
<jordi> no+d
<jordi> carlos: hmm
<jordi> how do they give us the files via wiki?
<carlos> jordi, links to the files
<carlos> jordi, I never get files by email, I always ask for links
<jordi> nod
<jordi> ok
<jordi> wiki changed
<jordi> carlos: can you have a look at RosettaPendingImports?
<jordi> please tell me what's missing
<jordi> I should go back to LliureX stuff :)
<carlos> jordi, request date
<jordi> right
<carlos> and Importer
<carlos> so we know if you, daf or me are working on it already
<jordi> nod
<carlos> jordi, and perhaps a status column
<carlos> that would be 'Pending' and 'Done'
<carlos> and leave the Done request a month or so there
<carlos> so people can know latest imports 
<carlos> jordi, also, if people wants to update translation data, they don't need to use that page, they can do it directly
<carlos> jordi, that page is only for new .pot uploads
<jordi> have a look now
<jordi> ok, I  will clarify that.
<jordi> carlos: can you try to bounce my mail to Carlos Eduardo from an ip that isn't blocked?
<carlos> jordi, the second table has an extra 'Done' column, other than that, it's perfect, thanks
<carlos> sure
<jordi> it should be "Done date"
<carlos> ok
<stub> carlos: The whitespace script should take 24 hours to run if it doesn't die due to deadlocks or other transactional issues. So far it died once at 3% complete ;-/
<carlos> stub, perhaps the poimport script is the one that is causing problems there...
<stub> (if it is a problem, I can make it retry on these issues. Which is the correct behavior)
<stub> ok. If it dies again, I'll disable those scripts and retry.
<carlos> stub, well, the changes will be done anyway, it just will take some extra time and next run should be faster, so I don't think you should change anything, let's see how it goes
<carlos> ok
<stub> Yup
* BjornT -> lunch
<Alinux> hello carlos , is ir changed something with Georgian Translators Group? (can we add a new programms to translate?)
<Alinux> I'm in "Launchpad  distros  ubuntu  breezy  i386" in Launchpad , but it's still impossible to add a new breezy package to translate. 
<carlos> Alinux, you will never be able to add a new package
<carlos> Alinux, they appear there automatically
<carlos> Alinux, which one are you missing?
<Alinux> for example gdm
<Alinux> gnomemeeting
<Alinux> and the main gnome-s stuff.
<carlos> Alinux, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+sources/gdm/+pots/gdm
<carlos> Alinux, the translations are associated with the sources not the binaries
<Alinux> and how about the Georgian plural forms...
<Alinux> everything ok? so we can proceed translating?
<carlos> I'm preparing the sql patch
<carlos> it should be applied in next hour or so
<carlos> stub, around? I will need an SQL query executed on production to do that....
<Alinux> :)
<Alinux> ok
<Alinux> I'm here who waits :D
<Alinux> "Rosetta cant handle the plural items in this file, because it doesnt yet know how plural forms work for Georgian."  - still this warning.
<carlos> Alinux, Also, the Georgian word for "Georgian" is: 
<carlos> The English approximation is: Kartuli
<carlos> Alinux, does it means that 'Georgian' is an invalid English name?
<Alinux> carlos I'm seeing , yes it's Georgian, and  - is Georgia
<Alinux> no, everything is right.
<carlos> ok
<carlos> Alinux, I sent the request to our DB master, If he's still around, it should be applied today
<Alinux> carlos, :) and I'm here who waits :) sorry I'm buddging bugging you :)
<cprov> morning guys
<mpt> carlos: ping
<carlos> mpt, pong
<mpt> carlos: "I've ,,proposed'' myself to Polish-Translator group on Launchpad, but still haven't recived a word from them. Is there any process for acceptation?"
<mpt> How should I reply?
<mpt> (IIRC you're not subscribed to ubuntu-devel, otherwise you could reply)
<carlos> mpt, I am
<carlos> but I have a couple of thousen of emails pending to read....
<mpt> heh
<carlos> mpt, if there is and admin for that team, is their responability, if there is no admin for that team, is daf's or my fault, depends on who created the team
<carlos> I will review all pending queues after lunch
<mpt> ok, let's see how good Launchpad's team search is ...
<mpt> carlos: The admin for the team is someone called "Carlos Perello Marin"
<mpt> and there are no other admins
<carlos> mpt, is my fault then ;-)
<mpt> https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-l10n-pl if you want to approve Emil right now (he's top of the list)
<jordi> bradb-away: hmm, I'll let you answer David's malone bits because you're probably the one who knows what he's looking for.
<jordi> regarding voices, I guess Rosetta is not useful at all
<carlos> jordi, ?
<carlos> oh, to translate voices?
<carlos> we will have a way to do that in the future, we need it to translate documentation, but will not be in hte near future
<carlos> mpt, done
<carlos> mpt, when you reply to that email, please, ask them to decide who will be the coordinator so I can give admin powers
<mpt> jordi: audio files?
<mpt> carlos: ok
<mpt> "Note: this is a team, which is in turn a member of the following teams. That means that all the members of THIS team are also           members in the teams below."
* mpt puts that on his list of Strings To Clean Up
* dand would just like to point out that I'd be really nice if the breezy translations in rosetta would be grouped by section
<jordi> mpt: it's a mail about GNUtelephony using Launchpad
<carlos> dand, there is a RosettaWishlist page at wiki.ubutu.com
<carlos> dand, please, add it there
<dand> carlos: thanks, i was just lookin' at malone, wondering if it's appropiate for feature requests
<carlos> dand, either would work
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Added more plural forms to our sample data (patch-2292: carlos.perello@canonical.com)
<mpt> jordi: Are you able to do things like creating products and uploading PO/POT files? Is that part of your job, or are you just the "Please use Rosetta" guy? :-)
<carlos> mpt, that's exactly what jordi does
<carlos> mpt, well, 'Please use Rosetta' and upload po/POT files
<carlos> both :-)
<mpt> ah, great
* carlos -> lunch
<mpt> so Jordi can reply to that person wanting to translate Gnome in Rosetta
<carlos> mpt, yes
<carlos> Alinux, plural forms applied
<carlos> Alinux, enjoy
<Keybuk> uuid = StringCol(notNull=True, default=uuidgen(), alternateID=True)
<Keybuk> spot the mistake in this line of code ...
<ddaa> contant default
<ddaa> except, not quite constant...
<Keybuk> yeah, the default only changes if you reload that module (which won't happen in normal circumstances)
<ddaa> Yes it does happen in normal circumstances.
<ddaa> Every time to load the module in a new interpreter.
<Robinho_Peixoto> how to create a project on launchpad ?
<mpt> Robinho_Peixoto: First tell me how you tried to do it, then I'll tell you the way to do it, then I'll see if I can fix Launchpad to work how you expected
<mpt> Wait, I see the problem
<pablof> :)
<mpt> There should be a "Register a new project" link on https://launchpad.net/projects but there isn't
<Surak> mpt - it seems there's no link to register it :-)
<mpt> Robinho_Peixoto: https://launchpad.net/projects/+new
<mpt> Surak: There is, but only if you search for it first :-(
<Robinho_Peixoto> mpt,  thanks
<mpt> Rock, Malone menus are looking better now
<mpt> Good job, bradb-away
<kiko> mpt, the idea is that people should search to see if a project exists
<bradb> hi
<bradb> mpt: which Malone menus?
<salgado> bradb, have you seen https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1787? I guess it's easy to fix, but am not sure
<bradb> salgado: right, simple enough to fix. I'll try and get around to it soonish.
<kiko> bradb, salgado: I can fix that
<bradb> cool, thanks
<carlos> jordi, froud has some work for you :-)
<carlos> oh, he's not in this channel...
<jordi> who is he?
<carlos> jordi, he's who asked the OpenICDL import last week
<Alinux> carlos, tnx, now I try to view list of source packages... that can be translated 
<salgado> thanks kiko, bradb. :)
<carlos> kiko, I talked with stuart, he was waiting for me to confirm the production run of whitespace-fix script
<carlos> kiko, it should be running atm
<kiko> carlos, ARGH
<carlos> he told me that will take around 24 hours
<Alinux> carslos  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+sources here I can't find any interested packages why?  
<Alinux> I'm logged in regulary.
<carlos> Alinux, because the published information for Ubuntu is not yet imported
<carlos> kiko, any news about that?
<carlos> Alinux, if you know the sourcepackage you can put it by hand or just go to +translations
<Alinux> so should I wait?
<Alinux> ah
<Alinux> put it by hand?
<carlos> Alinux, no, there is a link there
<kiko> carlos?
<carlos> kiko, gina run
<carlos> Alinux, look at the upper part of the web, there are some links called "Overview" "Bugs" "Translations" and "Calendar"
<carlos> Alinux, select "Translations"
<Alinux> carlos, ... ok... 
<mpt> bradb: The facets for /product/whatever/+bugs
<Alinux> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+lang/ka  - here I am... but I can#t add some new packages 
<carlos> Alinux, Oh, I see what you mean
<Alinux> yes...
<carlos> Alinux, https://launchpad.net/rosetta
<Alinux> :)
<Alinux> ok...
<Alinux> just a moment..
<carlos> Alinux, use that other link until the publish information is added to launchpad
<bradb> mpt: ah right. I didn't do that (by intention), to be honest. Speaking of which, I wanted to land some menu code yesterday (a few pages at a time), but I wasn't able to get a hold of you. What menu options should there be on the Malone homepage?
<SanderD> Hi. Is Launchpad a sort of SourceForge, or is it only meant for Ubuntu-related programs?
<kiko> SanderD, more the former than the latter
<bradb> mpt: Right now, I've got "Bugs" and "About Malone"
<cprov> anyone with datetime-fu available ? I'm returning UTC_NOW - buildstart (it is UtcDateTimeCol) from a property and not able use the formatter in template, any clue ?
<SanderD> kiko, so I could host my (open source) project at Launchpad too?
<carlos> SanderD, is for any open/free software project
<SanderD> ok
<Surak> What means "HCT" in launchpad?
<segfault> jordi: i saw your mail, it was rejected temp. because of sender checking
<mpt> bradb: If there's no context-free bug reporting page, and no context-free bug searching page, then probably none at all.
<carlos> superted, is the tool to manage .deb packages using launchpad integration
<segfault> jordi: i'll reply soon, thanks for answering. 
<bradb> mpt: Will that be acceptable given that Rosetta has "Translations" and "About Rosetta" tabs?
<bradb> (and also "Preferences", of course, but those don't apply to Malone yet)
<segfault> brb.
<kiko> Surak, the hypothetical changeset tool -- Keybuk is the person to ask about it
<carlos> those "Preferences" should be moved into something outside Rosetta
<bradb> carlos: Why?
<mpt> bradb: I don't know why Rosetta has "About Rosetta"
<Surak> Kiko: the string is: Once you have provided us with revision control details for this   upstream branch, we can import that branch into   The Bazaar, and HCT will be able to work with   packages based on it.
<carlos> bradb, because I'm sure malone wants also some preferences
<carlos> and it makes no sense to have per application preferences pages
<Surak> but this does not give a clue about what HCT is :-)
<carlos> it makes more sense to have a common place
* kiko pokes Keybuk 
<bradb> I think it could make sense
<mpt> bradb: I always said, "<context> Translations", "Upload", "Download", "Admin". daf implemented a context-free download page so that "Download" worked from /rosetta, for example.
<Surak> looks like some sort of processor technology ;-)
<bradb> carlos: To see a filtered view of the preferences available to you, based on the application. For example, the vast majority of Malone users will not care about Rosetta prefs (and vice versa, perhaps.)
<bradb> mpt: Okay, I'll not show any tabs then.
<carlos> bradb, then, perhaps soemthing like launchpad.net/preferences/+translations
<carlos> +bugs
<carlos> etc...
<carlos> bradb, so we follow the same layout
<mpt> bradb: I guess we can have tabs after we have context-free search, which means after Montreal
<bradb> yeah
<bradb> mpt: One other question: https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/MaloneMenus -- The menu options listed there are the things that we already show in the "bug lists" portlet. 1. when will tabs be moved into the area around the actions portlet, and 2. What do I do with those duplicated menu options in the meantime?
<bradb> urgh, the wiki migration losing all subscription data was just not cool
<ddaa> ping lifeless
<bradb> salgado: When I try to change my wiki name to "BradBollenbach" (from the mystical "BradBollenbach2"), FOAF tells me that "The wikiname BradBollenbach for http://www.ubuntulinux.com/wiki/ is already taken". How do I get my wiki name back?
<bradb> salgado: i.e. Can I have an option that allows me to somehow say "No, really, that's me."
<kiko> bradb, you need to merge your account with the one which is currently linked to BradBollenbach
<salgado> bradb, no, you can't have that option because that message means that that wikiname is associated with another person
<kiko> salgado was going to add a link to the person which is linked
<kiko> I can probably do it if he tells me how
<salgado> I did that, but it's not merged yet
<bradb> ah, good ole name396. @#$@!.
<mpt> bradb: Where are they duplicated?
<bradb> salgado: BTW, why did my karma get reset to 0 again?
<jordi> segfault: ok, great
<mpt> bradb: I'm not sure how the page layout will end up -- I'd still like application menus as tabs where they make sense (Rosetta and Calendar)
<Robinho_Peixoto> how to put code in bazaar without import of other revision control
<mpt> bradb: As for context menus, I've never been sure why they were part of LaunchpadMenus. I'll discuss that with SteveA when he gets back.
<salgado> bradb, I guess it's because mark changed the templates to use context/karma (which was added in the last rollout) and that will be updated only after a run of the karma-updater cronscript
<bradb> mpt: If I implement MaloneMenus as spec'd, you'll end up with a series of tabs along the top, like "Report a Bug", "Assigned to Me", "Critical", and others, which are duplicates of what is already shown in the actions portlet. Do I remove the actions portlet?
<salgado> not sure when it's scheduled to run, though
<bradb> salgado: ah, right
<mpt> bradb: No, those things shouldn't be tabs, they should only be in the actions portlet
<mpt> they don't make sense as tabs.
<mpt> they're not subdivisions of the app.
<bradb> you were there when we listed them as application menus, which means tabs
<bradb> for some reason, ISTR mark wanting them as tabs too, based on what he said in .br, but it's possible that I remember incorrectly.
<Surak> What Robinho_Peixoto is asking is that there's no clear way to add the files directly to bazaar, I mean, to use it as the primary revision control system (for starting a project instead of importing an already created somewhere else). Is here the correct place for him to ask directions?
<kiko> Surak, it is. jblack can you please give Robinho_Peixoto and Surak some pointers as to where to start reading about bazaar and the supermirror?
<bradb> mpt: But either way, I'm not bothered. I'm looking for your ruling on How Things Should Be. Will there be no tabs on the +bugs page then?
<mpt> bradb: Mark doesn't want tabs for apps at all. He was right that my tabs didn't make much sense for Malone.
<mpt> Especially without context-free search and reporting pages
<mpt> But as I said, I think they do make sense for Rosetta and Calendar.
<mpt> bradb: No tabs on +bugs for the moment, right.
<carlos> kiko, Surak I think #bazaar has more developers that can help about that
<bradb> Right, I also clearly remember him saying he doesn't want tabs at all, so I might just be drunk.
<Alinux> carlos,  :) thanks brother....
<Alinux> If some questions in the near future, I'll ask yuo... ok? :D
<bradb> mpt: So, MaloneMenus implementation is basically confined to the bug page and the task page right? (And that the bug page's implementation of menus is blocked on making the bug page URL context-sensitive.)
<mpt> Robinho_Peixoto: http://www.advogato.org/person/jamesh/diary.html?start=196 might be useful
<Robinho_Peixoto> mpt: thanks
<bradb> mpt: Er, I guess there's all the bug action pages too.
<mpt> bradb: I guess so ... As long as those links are presented somehow, it doesn't particularly matter whether they use LaunchpadMenus or not
<carlos> Alinux, is better if you ask it to the channel so anyone can help you :-)
<Alinux> carlos, :) ok...
<bradb> mpt: My next landing (which will happen shortly, if I can steal a reviewer) will add portlets to all the bug action pages (add cve ref page, add subscriber page, etc. will all have at least the bug details and actions portlet along with usually at least one other portlet relevant to the page being view [e.g. the attachments portlet on the add attachments page] ) Just cleaning up the diff now.
<Alinux> thank you very much!
<bradb> mpt: and page titles!
<carlos> Alinux, your are welcome
<mpt> bradb: yay for the page titles, at least :-)
<bradb> heh
<Alinux> I've alredy translated Totem, from Hoary Hedgehog, but here https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+lang/ka is not present? why? 
<Alinux> We have finished Totem :) in georgian! 
<mpt> bradb: But I don't know why you're adding portlets to the Add Subscriber page given https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/MaloneBugSubscriptions
<bradb> mpt: It's a question of what will work right now vs. what will work at some as yet unknown date in the future.
<mpt> ok
<carlos> Alinux, because we don't apply translations automatically to the other releases (yet)
<carlos> Alinux,but you will see the translations as suggestions
<Surak> mpt: That link is a small tutorial about using bazaar. What Robinho is asking is how to use bazaar with launchpad (even as a host for it, because he has no direct network connection). Could you please give us some advice?
<bradb> kiko: Are you interested in reviewing the portlet mania patch in about 10 mins (i.e. when baz diff finishes)
<bradb> ?
<SanderD> How do I decrypt the confirmation message?
<SanderD> (for GPG Key Management)
<jordi> SanderD: umh, what email client?
<jordi> SanderD: you should import the key it was signed with
<SanderD> I'm using Gmail...
<jblack> bradb: Which side of canada is the english side? (I hear that canada is 1/2 french and 1/2 english)
<jordi> SanderD: sounds like a handicap
<bradb> jblack: All sides, if you're standing in Quebec.
<SanderD> jordi: Can't I use gpg -d or something like that?
<jordi> SanderD: copy & paste the encrypted block
<jordi> and do it on the commandline
<bradb> jblack: There are pockets of francophonie un peu partout, but Quebec is the only predominantly French-speaking region.
<bradb> (about 7 million people)
<jblack> Cool. So I should be able to read the roadsigns.
<bradb> Hm, possibly not. :)
<SanderD> jordi: I've just saved it to ~/test and I'm trying gpg -d test, but then I should enter a passphrase...?
<SanderD> ah
<bradb> jblack: But, rest assured, that in Montreal, you'll be able to speak to people in English, because everyone here is bilingual.
<bradb> (FVDO "everyone")
<SanderD> jordi: I just had to enter mine, d'oh! Thanks for the help.
<bradb> (And various defintions of "bilingual")
<jordi> SanderD: d'oh! :)
<jblack> bradb: Maybe if I approach this more directly... I'm only 8 hours by car. My driver's license should be fine. I'm double checking I won't get stuck in no-par-le-vue land on my way there and back. :)
<bradb> Heh, you should be okay. :)
<jblack> I hope people know to bring winter coats. :) 
<kiko> bradb, I'm probably not a good option
<Keybuk> Surak: https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/HCT
<bradb> kiko: ok, no worries, i'll nag^H^H^Hask salgado perhaps
<jblack> keybuk: Hey! Do you know a couple people that are on the edge of using bazaar, that are waiting to be convinced? 
<bradb> kiko: What benefit is there to David Sugar to break up different bits of the GNU Telephony project into separate products, instead of having just one product? i.e. What reasons can I give him that will really make him go "oh, yeah, that's definitely sounds like a good idea."
<Surak> Thanks Keybuk
<kiko> bradb, if he wants to track bugs on them separately, or have a different default bug subscriber for each of these, or if he'd like to do releases of the individual bits independently, or if he'd like to enjoy finer-grained access control to the individual parts.
<SanderD> Is there a way to register a new project at Launchpad?
<kiko> SanderD, yes. search first for the project you want to register, and if you don't find it, there is a link on the results page.
<bradb> kiko: What about establishing better packaging relationships with downstream? Is there a significant benefit from that angle for an upstreamer?
<jblack> sanderd: sure is. https://launchpad.net/projects/+new
<kiko> bradb, well, it does make it simpler for the software to be packaged
<SanderD> kiko & jblack: thanks
<bradb> right, I could at least mention that
<jblack> sanderd: (kiko's advice is better. however, if you have false matches, you may have to use the url I gave you)
<mpt> Surak: Ah, sorry I wasn't paying attention. I seem to recall that Launchpad doesn't actually let you register Bazaar code at the moment, because I tried to do that for Ubuntu Help
<mpt> kiko: Eek, that's the second person with the same question today. I'm going to fix that bug this afternoon.
<mpt> er, kiko->jblack
<jblack> mpt: I rather thought it was intentional. 
<jblack> Perhaps a line saying "To add a new project, search to see if it exists first".
<jblack> And perhaps add a link saying "No, my project definitely isn't listed. Add a new one". 
<mpt> jblack: Is the benefit of moving to baz for the next few months greater than the cost of learning bazaar commands only to unlearn them for bzr?
<mpt> I was trying to get the doc team to look at my docs in baz and the bzr roadmap seems to be one of the reasons behind their "meh, why bother"
<mpt> Not to say that the baz->bzr roadmap is wrong at all, it just has unfortunate effects on evangelism :-)
<jblack> mpt: bzr is so easy to learn, that there's not much cost associated. 
<jblack> mpt: Its probably better to appease people with baz until bzr is ready, rather than loose them permanantly to svn or git.
<mpt> Well, these people are already using svn, so it's a different equation
<jblack> Are they liking svn? 
<jblack> If they like the results of migrating to svn, its better to leave them be until bzr is ready. If they're miserable, then we should get them onto baz and migrate them to bzr either in november or january, depending upon their needs. If its an an individual and not a group, we could potentially move them to bzr today.
<jblack> my lord. 194k of email on gnuarch in 12 hours.
<mpt> jblack: svn is fine for them, and the idea of no mainline has them squeamish (though with the fractiousness of the Ubuntu Doc team it might actually be a good thing)
<jblack> Oh, ubuntu is targeted to be dogfooding bzr "Oct 31".
<jblack> Odd target date. That's an american holiday in which all the monsters supposedly come out (and everyone dresses up as ghosts and ghouls to hide from them)
<ddaa> It's a weird feeling, when you've been carefully cleaning code up and preparing a new feature, and when comes integration time you just want to whack it into functioning using the bigger hammer on the market.
<ddaa> * biggest hammer
<ddaa> I'm sure I'm _that_ close to getting the fix for the python import to work, but the tests keep blowing up on me :(
<bradb> mpt: How's MaloneSearchResults coming along, btw?
<mpt> bradb: nearly done, just need to fix a test or two I expect
<bradb> Cool.
* bradb is changing the bug and task page URLs today. BOOM.
<kiko-fud> argh
<bradb> kiko-fud: Should the current bug page and task page URLs keep working?
* mpt watches baz crash on baz status
<Keybuk> Kinnison: once a SourcePackageRelease that was PUBLISHED is replaced, one has to update the status to SUPERSEDED, yes?
<Kinnison> Aye
<Keybuk> hmm
<Keybuk> I'm doing that
<Kinnison> Well, the Dominator will do that in CAP
<Keybuk> and I'm getting "SQLObjectMoreThanOneResultError: 2 rows retrieved by selectOneBy" from somewhere in lp
<Kinnison> Ergh
<Kinnison> What is doing a selectOneBy?
<Keybuk> SourcePackageInDistro.selectOneBy( ... )
<Keybuk> being done in SourcePackage when instantiated
<Kinnison> Hmm, I wonder if SPID is failing to limit publishing records by status
* Keybuk cheats and changes his mini-dominator to change the status straight to REMOVED, GONE, MUAHAHAHA
<Keybuk> which SPID seems to exclude
<Kinnison> Heh
<Kinnison> seems fair
<Kinnison> the db view seems very simple
<Kinnison> I'd need to talk with its owner (kiko) to work any more out
<Kinnison> and I'm off out in 5 mins
<kiko-fud> you can talk to him
<kiko> he listens
<Keybuk> ^^ :)
<Kinnison> VSourcePackageInDistro
<Kinnison> what's it all about?
<kiko> well
<kiko> it used to return source packages in a certain distribution
<Kinnison> Aye, now it seems to return PENDING,PUBLISHED,SUPERSEDED,PENDINGREMOVAL
<Kinnison> which, naturally, will cause selectOneBy issues
<Keybuk> which breaks Mark's SourcePackage toy if a source is a bit in flux
<kiko> ah
<kiko> well, you'd need to restrict that to being just PUBLISHED
<Kinnison> Shall I limit the view to PUBLISHED when I update it, or should SourcePackage be updated?
<kiko> I guess Mark assumed all packages would be in the published state.
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> Kinnison, I think the latter is more generally useful.
<kiko> because other users of the view might want to grab the information for non-current (pending, for instance) packages to display in a web UI
<Kinnison> kiko: then VSPID needs updating to also state the status
<kiko> does that make sense?
<Kinnison> kiko: and also the pocket
<kiko> indeed
<Kinnison> kiko: shall I do that in my uberpatch?
<kiko> good thinking
<Kinnison> Keybuk: for now, do things the "odd" way in your mini-dominator
<kiko> I'm happy with that
<Kinnison> Keybuk: I've set myself a reminder to fix up VSPID tomorrow
<Keybuk> I call her Judy
<jordi> carlos: did you discard a mail with subject "Admin language" from the queue this week?
<Kinnison> judgejudy = Dominator(logging.getLogger("Dominator"))
<Kinnison> ...
<Kinnison>             judgejudy.judgeAndDominate(distrorelease,pocket)
<jordi> it doesn't appear in the archive, and it's not in the approval quieue either
<Keybuk> worrying, we appear to share a sense of humour
<carlos> jordi, no, I accepted it
<carlos> jordi, I saw it
<Kinnison> Keybuk: It was an obvious one
<carlos> isn't it on the mailing list?
<Kinnison> anyway, 'tis 19:01 and I have to get dressed and go and kill some PCs
<Kinnison> ciao
<jordi> carlos: I don't see it in my mail or in the archive
<jordi>     From:    triad@df.lth.se
<jordi>     Subject: Admin language
<jordi> this one
<jordi> I still have the mailman copy. Should I bounce it, or are you completely sure it hit the list? (I haven't seen it)
<carlos> jordi, I did it this morning
<carlos> let me check if I have it
<carlos> jordi, seems like it was lost :-(
<carlos> jordi, please, bounce it
<carlos> and thank you for noting it
<jordi> done
<jordi> nit nearly got deleted
<carlos> jordi, I have all emails 
<jordi> aha
<carlos> so I would recover it if you remove it 
<jordi> I delete spam
<kiko> carlos, jordi: should we do some QA on Rosetta today?
<jordi> kiko: can we do it tomorrow?
<jordi> kiko: it's a bit late for me
<kiko> we could, I guess
<kiko> does that mean delaying the release to tomorrow, carlos?
<jordi> I thought the release was tomoerrow
<kiko> sorry
<kiko> to thursday
<jordi> that would give me an opportunity to update some FAQs before slashdot knocks on our door
<jordi> but I guess I could have time before the release tomorrow depending on what time you're planning o send theemail
<kiko> tomorrow evening I guess
<jordi> nod
<mdz_> carlos: you have copies of *all emails*?
<mdz_> I will remember that the next time I am looking for an email
<mpt> Who needs Spotlight when you have Carlos
<jordi> lol
<Alinux> Ive translated a pckage for Hoary, is it valid for Brezzy too?
<mpt> bradb: branch mirrored
<carlos> kiko, I think it's safe to send the 1.0 annoucement tomorrow night
<carlos> mdz_, yes, I don't remove any email as long as I'm still subscribed to one list
<kiko> carlos, okay, but we need to do some haxoring tomorrow then
<carlos> mdz_, only spam
<carlos> mpt, :-)
<mdz_> carlos: so you have copies of my email too?
<carlos> mdz_, yes
<mdz_> so if someone sends me a private mail and I lose it, i can always ask you
<carlos> mdz_, :-P dude, it's a bit late for me already, don't laugh on me :-)
<bradb> mpt: cool, thanks
<carlos> kiko, sure thing
<bradb> mpt: what's the branch name, btw?
<carlos> kiko, that's why I said tomorrow night (I suppose 18:00 UTC or so should be ok)
<carlos> kiko, so we test it a bit more and users will reportr bugs too
<kiko> okay.
<mpt> bradb: Same as yours but with mpt@canonical.com
<bradb> ok, thanks
<mpt> bradb: See my message to the list
<mpt> bradb: Oh, I forgot to mention that the assignee's name should be preceded by the person icon, and linked to that person's assigned bugs
<mpt> but that's shown in the mockup
<mpt> lifeless: Still on holiday?
<bradb> right, that (along with the "Wanted in 1 other places" stuff) were among the micro tweaks I needed to make before merging.
<kiko> bradb-bbl, your assignment widget, while nice, lacks <label>s.
<ddaa> mpt: lifeless sleeps even when he's not on holiday
<ddaa> I know that sounds unprofessional, but that's the way it is
<ddaa> for the record, it's about 5:30 am there
* mpt just tried to ask launchpad a question
<mpt> errr, carlos
<mpt> carlos: What is <something i18n:translate=""> good for?
<carlos> mpt, I'm not sure but I think it's a way to say that the content of the tag should be translated
<jordi> carlos: shouldn't ubuntu ttranslators be assigned to openicdl?
<jordi> I don't seme to be able to change that.
<carlos> jordi, only if they ask it
<jordi> nod
<jordi> k, laters all
<jordi> damn fuck I'm late, and no dinner
<jordi> this is disaster
<carlos> jordi, good luck!
* carlos -> out
<carlos> see you
<kiko> bradb-bbl, I just got a package containing a chinese electric nail polisher, which seems to have been sent from 1455 Sherbrooke 1206. Any clue wtf this thing is?
<mpt> oh! My Christmas present has arrived early
<kiko> mpt, it's yours?
<mpt> kiko: um, no
<mpt> I don't need a chinese electric nail polisher, kiko -- I don't have chinese electric nails.
<mpt> salgado: Is there an easy way of retrieving the total number of projects in Launchpad?
<kiko> BjornT, bradb-bbl: ping?
<salgado> mpt, if there's one, I don't know
<BjornT> kiko: pong (i'm about to go to bed, though)
<kiko> BjornT, an easy question
* kiko pokes BjornT 
<kiko> wtf is bradb-bbl 
<ddaa> mpt: 70
<ddaa> https://launchpad.net/projects?text=
<ddaa> that probably does not account for inactive projects though
<ddaa> haha... for the first time, the new-and-improved cscvs has gone farther than the old one at processing python cvs logs...
<kiko> woooooo
<ddaa> 150k revisions... should take a couple of day before I can know if the result is valid or not :(
<ddaa> (note that's 150k cvs commits, not 150k changesets)
<mpt> ddaa: No, I meant a TAL way :-) I've implemented it now. Python, ZCML, TAL, the works.
<mpt> (Helped a lot by it being already implemented for products)
<ddaa> Grmbl...
<ddaa> I had to put a fair amount of duct tape this afternoon to get the nested log parsing to pass the reality check... if I were a reviewers I'd ask for a refactoring...
<ddaa> anyway... I'm sure it's not passing my own tests cases anymore :(
* BjornT -> sleep
* kiko tries to kill bradb-bbl 
<mpt> kiko, if you need something to do, you can come review my branch
<mpt> I started doing [trivial]  fixes in launchpad--devel--0 and it kinda got out of hand
<mpt> I'm even adding portlets!!!
<kiko> I am actually busy but hating some malone code
<bradb> kiko: chinese electric who?
<kiko> can you believe that?
<bradb> no
* bradb just went and bought a nice Rocky Mountain, w00t
<kiko> wow, awesome!
<mpt> O_o
<kiko> that is SUCH a way to avoid flak from me, go out and buy a bike
<mpt> a bike?
<mpt> Where I come from, a Rocky Mountain is an ice block
<bradb> kiko: When you have an urge, you have an urge.
<bradb> I *needed* a buy. *Now*.
<bradb> a bike, even
<bradb> Last time I *needed* something *now*, I ended up buying a condo.
<bradb> Good investments, in both cases.
<bradb> salgado: Will you have a chance to review portlet mania today?
<kiko> bikes are always great investments
<kiko> bradb, salgado will say no
#launchpad 2006-08-21
<lifeless> jamesh: +1
<lifeless> jamesh: sweet. I've mailed stub to try it again
<jamesh> lifeless: I renamed the db user it logs in as, so he might need to rerun the security setup
<jamesh> lifeless: I think most of the existing patterns we have registered should work with the new semantics
<lifeless> wiked. If we can prep a conversion script for the ones that dont
<lifeless> that would be nice 
<jamesh> well
<jamesh> I think the ones that don't work will need to be fixed on a case by case basis
<jamesh> to find where the tarballs actually ar
<jamesh> e
<jamesh> lifeless: I did up a quick spec on karma for bazaar commits: https://features.launchpad.net/products/launchpad-bazaar/+spec/branch-karma
<lifeless> jamesh: which ever approach is easier :)
<jamesh> jelmer brought it up as a feature that'd be nice to have, but it probably isn't high priority
<lifeless> yeah, its also viciously open to gaming
<lifeless> one reason previous discussions foundered
<jamesh> unlike every other place we give out karma in the system? :0
<lifeless> yeah, unlike ;)
<jamesh> I'd say it is a bit more useful now we've got KarmaContext
<lifeless> whats dat? 
<jamesh> you can say that a particular bit of karma was given out for work on the "Bazaar" product
<jamesh> or ubuntu distro
<jamesh> or "tickcount" ubuntu package
<lifeless> cool
<lifeless> one spec down, N to go
<jamesh> the product summary page shows a list of top contributors based on the karma assigned in that context
<jamesh> so having code contributions affect that would be nice
<jamesh> btw, do you have any opinion on adding the extra branch attribute to product series for imports
<lifeless> yes
<jamesh> (related to Mark's message "ProductSeries imports")
<lifeless> I was going to spec all the transitions that can occur, but ddaa let me off the hook :)
<jamesh> having the two attributes seems safest
<lifeless> my view is that having a CVS convert and a native bzr at the same time is desirable for migrators
<jamesh> simply checking if productseries.branch is owned by vcs-imports is not that safe if the product owner can change it
<lifeless> having the CVS conversions coupled to series is a separate discussion to having the facility to have a native bzr branch for the series.
<lifeless> So I'd like to see the key use cases:
<jamesh> what if the product owner sets another vcs-imports branch as the default? :)
<lifeless> thats fine, thats their silliness
<lifeless> I think we dont want a 'default' situation, I think we want:
<lifeless>  - there is a importd slot, which if filled offers a 'series branch'
<lifeless>  - there is a user branch slot, which if filled offers a 'series branch' and has higher priority than the importd slot.
<lifeless> I dont see a use case for 'has a native branch, but the series branch is the importd one'
<jamesh> me neither.  The above is basically what I had in mind.
<lifeless> cool
<jamesh> Mark isn't against having two branch references in the product series now, so we should be able to do the above
<lifeless> yeah, I tracked that
<SteveA> morning
<lifeless> morning!
<danilos> morning guys
<sabdfl> moin moin
<lifeless> hola
<jamesh> danilos: there were a few rosetta questions over the weekend.  I directed the guy to post to launchpad-users, so there are a few questions that need a followup from you or carlos
<danilos> jamesh: will do
<jamesh> danilos: the question was about using Rosetta for document translation.  I'm not sure how well suited it is for that though.
<danilos> jamesh: well, it depends on how can we split the document into small translatable unit
<sivang> morning
<carlos> morning
<sivang> morning carlos 
<carlos> stub: morning
<carlos> stub: what's the status of Edgy translations?
<sabdfl> stub: morning, could you help me optimise a query please?
<stub> carlos: I can't get a downtime window during UK time this week due to the sprint, and I didn't get a reply back in time from mdz to run it early this morning. So I want to put out an anouncement saying 0200 UTC to 0530 UTC Tuesday
<stub> sabdfl: If you mean the one you emailed, I'm having a look now.
<sabdfl> yes, that's it
<sabdfl> makes....staging.....cry.... but no wonder, it's a mess of joins and conditions, and the query planner wants to seqscan teamparticipation as a result :-)
<stub> I'm taking a sicky today btw - feeling crap for no good reason. Will email list shortly.
<sabdfl> ok, pls let stevea know and heal up quickly
<sabdfl> btw, i will be in thailand in october again
<sabdfl> for a slightly longer stay, inc weekend
<sabdfl> i heard about these.... bars.
<sivang> heh
<Nafallo> :-)
<stub> The good ones, not the sleazy ones this time?
<stub> ;)
<carlos> stub: ok. I guess that's good enough for us
<sivang> stub: how good are they ? :)
<sabdfl> stub: well, i like a bit of good sleaze
<carlos> stub: thanks
<sabdfl> i don't think i need another darts show though
<sabdfl> that one burst my bubble, somewhat
<sabdfl> kikomatic, where are you sprinting?
<kiko> sabdfl, in london! more specifically, in the mezzanine.
<sabdfl> novotel or k&k?
<kiko> heh. the novotel.
<SteveA> hi everyone
<kiko> ello SteveA 
<jamesh> conveniently next to the airport
<sivang> hey SteveA 
<kiko> jamesh, well, one airport.
<SteveA> hi sivan.
<sivang> jamesh: an air port hotel ? goody! ;-)
<jamesh> :)
<stub> sivang: I think it is all relative. I suspect they compare quite favorably to Israel ;)
<SteveA> sivang: thanks for looking into the launchpad dependencies issues.  I'll talk with etienne about this today.
<SteveA> lifeless: thanks for your followup about launchpad dependencies packaging.
<jamesh> sivang: it is about an hour or so from the airport I usually arrive at though :(
<sivang> jamesh: ah :/
<sabdfl> jamesh: be a bad day if a flight from Perth landed at London City :-)
<jamesh> sivang: it is near the London city airport (to the east of London), while Heathrow is to the west
<jamesh> sabdfl: I could just imagine a 747 trying to land there ...
<sabdfl> jamesh: that bridge would be a problem
<jamesh> or an A380 :)
<sabdfl> kiko: i will likely only be able to swing by tomorrow evening, en route to wiesbaden
<sivang> stub: Well, our always have some amount of sleaziness in them, in fact, there are only sleazy ones :-)
<kiko> sabdfl, that's fine. you and I can have a phone call to discuss our current schedule if you like.
<sabdfl> kiko: if you have a uk mobile, pls sms me
<kiko> sabdfl, will do one moment.
<sivang> SteveA: no prob, one goal I see is to have those packages do as much as can be done for a new devel, to have him up and running without environment setup hassle.
<sivang> jamesh: A380 is dual motor one right, not quatro ?
<sabdfl> kiko: thanks
<kiko> mosht welcome
<Ubugtu> New bug: #57063 in soyuz "Accept/Reject buttons shown even if  user has no permissions" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57063
<sivang> kiko: mosht is a name of a fish here
<sivang> or rather, 'moosht'
<jamesh> sivang: 4 huge engines, two decks: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A380
<jamesh> they are huge
<stub> sabdfl: So we don't want to list specs of inactive products?
<sabdfl> stub: nup, there was a bug filed on that and it was fixed with me last big landing
<sabdfl> they were leaking out through latest-specs portlets, etc
<sivang> jamesh: ah, that the new one that said to break a world record of flying accross the world or something like that?
<sabdfl> then you couldn't actually get to them, because traversal across inactive products is verboten
<stub> Ahh.. that makes the decision easy ;)
<sivang> jamesh: man , it is *huge*. Looks a bit non aerodynamic to my taste
<sivang> anyway, I have to run, be back in about 2 hours.
<stub> sabdfl: Should someone see a private specification if they are the owner of the product?
<stub> (or the distro, distrorelease too I guess)
<stub> Yech.. that is getting ugly
<sabdfl> stub: good point, no, they should not
<sabdfl> subscriber, assignee, drafter, approver
<sabdfl> and members of those teams, if there's a team in any of those slots
<sabdfl> i have to travel, chat further this afternoon.
<kiko> where's mark headed?
<LarstiQ> wiesbaden?
<kiko> nope
<LarstiQ> it's certainly not thailand
<Nafallo> he said something about thailand ;-)
<sivang> he also said something about bars in thailand :-)
<jamesh> lifeless: are we having a launchpad/bazaar meeting today?
<lifeless> AFAIK yes
<Nafallo> are there any way to remove the calendar once you clicked it when it was new? ;-)
<Nafallo> I don't use the thing :-P
<SteveA> lifeless: is the meeting about now?
<jamesh> SteveA: about 50 minutes, iirc
<SteveA> thanks jamesh 
<SteveA> in irssi, /go #launchpad no longer works.
<SteveA> ah, works again
<SteveA> strange program
<jamesh> someone should write an IRC problem that has none of the faults of the existing ones
<jamesh> hi mpt
<mpt> hello jamesh 
<jamesh> mpt: I updated the pqm-submit plugin so that it'll stop submitting your branches to bzr.dev
<jamesh> details on the list
<mpt> thanks jamesh 
<lifeless> jamesh: now for the meeting ?
<jamesh> lifeless: I guess.
<jamesh> SteveA: bazaar meeting in #launchpad-meeting
<lifeless> review meeting in 10
<SteveA> lifeless: meeting on this channel?
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> right here
<lifeless> right now
<SteveA> high five
<lifeless> reviewer meeting time
<lifeless> roll call
<SteveA> hi
<BjornT> i'm here
<jamesh> here
<lifeless> anyone else?
<lifeless> spiv: ?
<SteveA> is there anybody out there?
<lifeless> kiko: ?
<SteveA> kiko is sprinting
<SteveA> so I expect no kiko
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless>  * Next meeting
<lifeless>  * Queue status.
<lifeless> 28th aug, 1100UTC ?
<lifeless> (thats now, 1 week)
<kiko> lifeless, about my reviews, I might do them today, in the evening. If not, I'll give them up tomorrow.
<spiv> I'm here
<lifeless> kiko-afk: thanks, ok.
* lifeless assumes that everones ok with the date
<SteveA> yes
<lifeless> crrent queue size:
<lifeless> 7 reviews +  2 bzr ones that I'm holding off on, I'll discuss with ddaa when he returns
<lifeless> salgado has a 9 day review, kiko a 26 day one that is okish as flacoste was on leave
<lifeless> other than that its optimal for a monday afternoon
<SteveA> so
<SteveA> end of meeting?
<lifeless> yeah, I think so
<SteveA> thanks lifeless 
<lifeless> unless theres other business
<lifeless> 5
<lifeless> 4
<lifeless> 3
<lifeless> 2
<lifeless> 1
<lifeless> meeting over
<Nafallo> fat meeting :-)
<Nafallo> s/fat/fast/
<SteveA> phat
<Nafallo> lol
<SteveA> BjornT: 20 mins?
<lifeless> night all
<spiv> lifeless: g'night
<BjornT> SteveA: sure. i'm leaving now, so i should be there in 20 mins, unless there's a lot of traffic.
* BjornT -> lunch
<Tobias__> I have a question regarding the translation of PO files. How to force the acceptance of a string?
<Tobias__> My problem is the string "#1%ld% complete". If it were prinf syntax, the last should be a "%%". But it is not. msgformat --check regards the "% complete" as "%c" and thus a translation "% fertig" as "%f" and claims thus that they don't match.
<Tobias__> Any idea?
<carlos> Tobias__: that's a bug with the application
<carlos> we only check the strings that have the 'c-format' tag
<carlos> and it comes from the application's .pot file
<carlos> Tobias__: what application are we talking about?
<Tobias__> Hmm, this is a kind of c-format string; unfortunally not the ISO standard C but seemingly the one of Microsoft Windows (its a wxWidget project).
<Tobias__> Well, it's Xara LX.
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> that's really, really broken
<carlos> Tobias__: what happens if your translation has %% there?
<carlos> do you see it twice?
<Tobias__> You mean in the application? I think one sees it twice, but I have to (re)check.
<carlos> Tobias__: please, do it
<jamesh> Tobias__: the program source probably needs updating
<jamesh> Tobias__: if a comment like /* xgettext:no-c-format */ appears above the string, xgettext won't think it is a C format string
<carlos> jamesh: well, it's a c-format string, but with a small subset?
<carlos> jamesh: I mean, the '%ld' part is still in c-format
<carlos> jamesh: but the '%' escaping is not needed.... 
<carlos> but that sounds really weird...
<jamesh> ah.  I guess the string should be corrected in any case ..
<carlos> yeah, it's the only way that we accept such string
<carlos> disabling any kind of validation
<jamesh> would xgettext's format string checker object to an identity translation of that string?
<jamesh> if so, maybe such a PO file should refuse to import?
<carlos> jamesh: sorry, I don't understand what you mean
<jamesh> s/PO/POT/ above
<jamesh> carlos: would gettext's format string checker allow something like this: msgid "#1%ld% complete" ... msgstr "#1%ld% complete"
<carlos> jamesh: only if it's not tagged with c-format
<carlos> jamesh: so with your patch to the source code, yes
<jamesh> i.e. if the format string checker would reject an identity translation, maybe the POT file should be rejected
<Tobias__> Yes, I think it does as it regards "% c" as "%c".
* Tobias__ fills now a bug to XaraLX to remove the "#, c-format" lines in such cases. Is the /* xgettext:no-c-format */ needed in addition?
<carlos> Tobias__: it's the only way to remove it
<carlos> Tobias__: the .pot file is autogenerated
<carlos> and that tag tells to the program that generates the .pot file, when it shouldn't put it
* Tobias__ great.
<carlos> Tobias__: but did you check that with  '%%' the '%' char appears twice?
<jamesh> Tobias__: if you change the source to use the string "#1%ld% complete" instead, does it display a double % in the UI?
<jamesh> bah. I mean "#1%ld% complete"
<Tobias__> No, I think you mean "#1%ld%%".
<carlos> jamesh: do you mean "#1%ld%% complete" ?
<carlos> yeah ;-)
<jamesh> carlos: I do, but xchat seems to be eating the double %
<jamesh> %%
<carlos> not mine...
<jamesh> ^ that's what I get for 4 percent signs
<Fujitsu> jamesh, that appears as just two percent signs.
<kiko-afk> %%
<kiko-afk> that was 2 here. so no eating here.
<kiko-afk> jamesh, is it something to do with python scripting I wonder?
<jamesh> Fujitsu: yeah.  It is getting mangled on my end
<jamesh> kiko-afk: no clue.
<Fujitsu> %%%%
<Fujitsu> Your end, jamesh...
<Tobias__> Ok, I finally found a place that uses %. The answer is:  "#1%d%%" shows up as "200%%". In addition, I found the following statement in Xara's Bugzilla:
<Tobias__> This is because the strings concerned are NOT sent to printf (i.e. they are not c-string type things in gettext terminology). They are sent to MakeMsg. MakeMsg  token are of the form #x%y where x is the parameter number and y is the type - so #1%d is a token. A single "%" has no significance unless immediately  receeded by #x (where x is 0-9). So if the string above had "retaining #1%d%% of...
<Tobias__> ...image quality" what would be printed (assuming that it was passed 50 as the integer parameter) would be "retaining 50%% of image quality".
* Tobias__ now really files a bug at Xara.
<carlos> Tobias__: ok, thanks for investigating it
<jamesh> Tobias__: okay.  The string should be marked in the source code with /* xgettext:no-c-format */ then
<carlos> Tobias__: I guess gettext should implement too a 'MakeMsg' format check
<carlos> jamesh: what do you think?
<jamesh> carlos: at a minimum it should be marked as no-c-format (since it isn't a C format string)
<carlos> yeah, but I guess is a bit difficult to know that without the tag, because it would be a typo in the English string
<jamesh> having gettext handle the Xara LX format string type would be nice, but probably won't happen
<carlos> jamesh: I think it's more WxWidgets format more than Xara LX
<jamesh> carlos: okay.  Same thing :)
<carlos> Tobias__: is that true?
<Tobias__> I don't know, I'm not a WxWidget expert; I never used it.
<simira> can someone here change my wikiname?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #57094 in launchpad-support-tracker "New support ticket email doesn't include package name" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57094
<simira> carlos, jordi?
<carlos> simira: hi
<carlos> simira: https://launchpad.net/people/simira/+editwikinames
<carlos> you should be able to change it yourself
<jordi> hi simira
<simira> carlos: ah, thanks. I didn't find that
<carlos> simira: it's the 'Wiki Names' option
<simira> and it works! Thank you.
<carlos> you are welcome ;-)
<salgado> BjornT, is there any specific reason for using a pop3 server instead of imap for incoming emails in launchpad?
<BjornT> salgado: the major reason for using pop3 over imap was that at the time i implemented it, there was no good imap module in python.
<BjornT> salgado: do you have a use case that would require imap?
<salgado> BjornT, no.  just asked because cr3 pointed out that some extension rfcs to the imap protocol allow being informed of new messages, and that it could be an interesting alternative to polling the server periodically
<flacoste> BjornT, salgado: but I think that for polling to work we would need to use a long-running daemon and I think we prefer regular polling to that to avoid problems with potential memory leak
<BjornT> flacoste, salgado: agreed. in order for us to reimplement the email system, there has to be some strong use cases, or some serious problems with the current approach. no need to change something that works, you'll probably introduce bugs if you try to re-implement it.
<SteveA> flacoste: you can have a fixed lifespan daemon
<SteveA> so, a daemon that runs for say 4 hrs, then dies, to be respawned by cron
<SteveA> so the memory leaks needn't be an issue
<SteveA> another option is to use the SMTP server in twisted, and run that on the app servers, and get mail sent there
<SteveA> but, that has problems with security policies in the data centre
<stub> IMAP is more powerful but a lot harder to debug. I'd keep it simple.
<SteveA> mails are handled in series
<SteveA> so we could have a cron script that simply loops -- handle all pending email from the POP server. when done, get more email from the POP server.
<SteveA> repeat N times, or until N seconds are elapsed
<SteveA> then die and wait to be respawned
<SteveA> so, if there is a real problem with slow email that is caused because of not polling often enough
<SteveA> we can do simple stuff to fix it
<Ubugtu> New bug: #57109 in rosetta "Duplicated entries in /distros/ubuntu/+lang/xx" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57109
<mpt> jamesh, ping
<jamesh> mpt: pong
<Ubugtu> New bug: #57110 in launchpad "Link not clickable" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57110
<mpt> jamesh, unping, sorry
* carlos -> out. Will be back soon.
<bradb> mpt: Do you think it makes sense to upload the attached file even when the "Include attachment" box is not checked to help users that have JS turned off, so the CB isn't being checked automatically for them?
<bradb> It seems more a hint to me that a cb is not the right control.
<bradb> so/so the CB/for whom the CB/
<kiko> possibly
* jamesh thinks the checkbox should just go completely
<jamesh> bradb: have you considered changing the bug page so that it is only a single form to edit all bug tasks and add comments/attachments?
<bradb> I haven't considered that change to the bug page, no.
<bradb> But I fear presenting too much at once to the user.
<jamesh> would make it possible to get rid of the duplicated comment boxes and a few other controls.
<jamesh> we already have all the controls in place (albeit collapsed by default)
<jamesh> I wasn't suggesting uncollapsing them
<bradb> doh
* bradb jumps on jamesh's pqm-submit fixes
<jordi> carlos, danilo: I'm around, but trying to repair my devel box
<jordi> it seems my root filesystem will survive
<danilos> jordi: hi
<mpt> jamesh, really ping this time
<jamesh> mpt: pong
<jordi> hey danilo
<mpt> jamesh, can you please complete or correct this line for me?
<mpt> bzr diff -r3913..3912 | patch -p
<mpt> The difficulty is that it's re-adding a couple of binary files I removed
<jamesh> mpt: maybe bzr merge -r 3913..3912 . ?
<mpt> ooo
<jamesh> that should take care of adds/deletes/renames
<mpt> That doesn't seem to work
<mpt> After doing that, bzr diff is empty, and bzr st still shows the images as "unknown"
<jamesh> hmm
<jamesh> if it is just the tip of the branch you are trying to revert, "bzr uncommit" might do
<mpt> Unfortunately it's not :-)
<mpt> It's a "please restore that" from the sabdfl
<mpt> I could just bzr add them again, there isn't really anything important in their history (except that they've been hanging around for a year or two)
<jamesh> I'm not sure then.  I thought "bzr merge" was the correct way to do this
<kiko> mpt, what are you undoing, just so we know?
<jamesh> try asking on #bzr
<mpt> argh!
* mpt prepares to report another "Give me a more informative error message when I type something stupid" bug
<Nafallo> :-)
<Nafallo> something like what Keybuk wrote on #ubuntu-devel then ;-)
<mpt> ok, even typing it properly doesn't do the correct thing
<mpt> thanks anyway jamesh 
* Nafallo is eating his lunchbox for tomorrow he just realised.
<carlos> jordi: ok
<ailean> how do I get my translations actually uploaded to the repos? I'm the only translator for Scots
<carlos> danilos, jordi: please, join #ubuntu-meeting
<carlos> ailean: hi
<ailean> hi carlos :)
<carlos> ailean: talking about Ubuntu translations?
<ailean> yes
<carlos> ailean: if there is no Scots translation team, anyone is allowed to translate into Scots for Ubuntu
<carlos> ailean: do you want to restrict who is able to do it? (you will need to create a team)
<ailean> yeah, but I've had translations up for months and they've never been added or updated
<ailean> carlos, i have created a team
<carlos> hmmm
<ailean> "team":)
<carlos> ailean: did you started before dapper release?
<carlos> or after the final release
<ailean> before
<carlos> dapper gets translations updates every month
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> let me check...
<ailean> ta
<carlos> ailean: what's your country code ?
<jordi> carlos: joined. What's the business?
<ailean> ummm
<ailean> Scotland, i wouldn't know where to get it
<carlos> jordi: talk with Og about the translation team coordinator position
<carlos> jordi: we switched some emails about it on Friday and this morning
<carlos> ailean: sorry, I mean your language code...
<jordi> carlos: ok, I need some update on this, was there any action taken on Friday?
<ailean> ah
<carlos> ailean: I'm a bit slow right now... :-P
<ailean> sco, i think
<carlos> jordi: no, just that we agreed on the document you sent us
<jordi> I'm abit behind on email, having no rgood access to it
<ailean> it is sco, carlos 
<jordi> ok
<carlos> jordi: today is to get some input from Og and then move to talk with the Ubuntu CC
<jordi> nod
<carlos> ailean: ok, thanks
<carlos> ailean: I don't see your 'team' added to the official page of links at: https://launchpad.net/rosetta/groups/ubuntu-translators
<carlos> ailean: what's your team name? ubunut-l10n-sco?
<ailean> it's not clear how to do that
<carlos> ailean: you request it and we add it
<ailean> scotstranslators
<carlos> the FAQ explains it more or less if you already read it and is confusing... poke jordi to improve it, please
<ailean> sure :)
<carlos> ailean: could you rename it to ubuntu-l10n-sco so it follows our name schema and other translators find it more easy?
<ailean> done
<carlos> ailean: thanks
<carlos> ailean: I just added your team to the official list of teams
<carlos> let me check now how is that your translations are not in dapper...
<ailean> you did it for me? :)
<ailean> ta :)
<carlos> ailean: ok, I think I found the problem... We don't have locale information for your language, so Dapper is not able to use it as a valid translation domain.
<carlos> jordi or danilos: could you handle this?
<carlos> jordi, danilos: confirm that I'm right and help ailean to prepare such information
<ailean> rrright
<jordi> for scots?
<ailean> yep
<jordi> okay
<danilos> carlos: well, I'll have to investigate to see what is missing, I am not sure what you mean with "locale information"
<carlos> ailean: the problem is that I think is not possible to add your translations in Dapper, but just Edgy and later releases...
<jordi> Scots translators, thats pretty cool
<ailean> carlos, well i started before dapper arrived on the scene
<carlos> danilos: at system level, it's not related with Rosetta
<danilos> ah well, with GNU libc, one can use a translation with LANGUAGE variable even without a locale
<danilos> carlos: but I am not sure what language-selector does
<carlos> ailean: sure, but the problem is that new locale information should be added before the initial release. We should check with Martin Pitt if there is an option to add it to Dapper, but I think he already said that it's not possible....
<danilos> carlos: I mean, it sets the language, so if there's a language pack for scots, and entry in language-selector, it should be fine
<ailean> really? someone was talking about this already?
<ailean> carlos, it is listed in language-selector
<jordi> yeah, I think adding locales is not possible
<jordi> we really ened to push locales as a separate source package
<danilos> ailean: not about scots specific case, other language probably :)
<ailean> k
<danilos> jordi: there's also "belocs", no?
<jordi> yup
<ailean> soo i have to wait until october?
<jordi> but the main locales package is being maintained pretty well in debian these days, I guess ubuntu benefits
<danilos> ailean: what are you actually trying to do? just test, or have users use your translations?
<jordi> ailean: actually you can translate
<carlos> hmm
<ailean> I have translated bits and pieces, but i'd be willing to do it properly if i could actually download and see it on my screen
<ailean> i'm trying to translate
<ailean> and have users use it
<ailean> hopefully get some help too
<ailean> jonathan riddell could gimme a hand eh
<carlos> ailean: could you wait 30 minutes so we finish another meeting and we can have a brief one with Martin pitt ?
<ailean> sure
<carlos> ok, thanks
<ailean> gimme a buzz
<ailean> thanks guys :)
<Nafallo> [16:14 UTC]  * pitti (i=pitti@ubuntu/member/pitti) have left #ubuntu-devel ("bye")
<danilos> ailean: you can download PO/MO files and install them manually
<ailean> danilos, i'm a bit of a newbie . . . :) i'd rather not do that if possible
<mpt> jamesh, you were right, but I assumed your last "." was a typo 3-/
<mpt> kiko, restoring a couple of unused icons that I removed and sabdfl asked me to put back
<danilos> ailean: ok, it was just a suggestion if you're impatient :)
<kiko> mpt, I see. maybe you should announce these changes on the ML before actually doing them.
<mpt> kiko, this was stuff he asked for the night before the sprint, just not in (enough) detail.
<kiko> ah.
<kiko> mpt, one more reason to announce it on the list then: we have no idea what you were doing there!
<ailean> thanks danilos :)
<moquist> SteveA, kiko: we just found out that Software Freedom Day ShipIt orders need to be entered manually into ShipIt, and I'm exploring some degree of automation of that. Who should I talk to before I run a script that will register ~140 new Launchpad users?
<moquist> ...or maybe that isn't the right approach, and I shold know what the right approach is. :)
<kiko> moquist, you need to talk to silbs and marilize
<kiko> who are on UK time
<moquist> kiko: we've been talking with marilize; I'll try silbs
<moquist> kiko: is silbs in [public]  IRC anywhere?
<kiko> moquist, yes, but she's on UK time
<moquist> maybe I'll just call Henrik again and let him sort this out :p
<SteveA> does it need to go through shipit?
<kiko> SteveA++
<SteveA> maybe it can be put into the system directly with marilize
<moquist> SteveA: *sigh* Apparently so. The spreadsheet that I sent back on Aug. 4th was insufficient, we have now found. 8-(
<kiko> insufficient? how so?
<moquist> marilize says the data has to be entered manually into shipit. I'm trying to...keep a positive attitude, shall we say.
<moquist> kiko, SteveA: she advised us to ask our teams to register themselves, but that's completely unrealistic at this point. It would be a mess and we would have a lot of [justifiably]  angry people.
<kiko> moquist, I see. this is the first I hear about this, and I'll be happy to help, but I need to know abou tit
<moquist> kiko: Great! What can I do to help you help me?
<mpt> kiko, good point, I'll mail the list about it
<kiko> moquist, write an overview of your problem to kiko@async.com.br, CC: launchpad@lists.canonical.com
<kiko> mpt, thanks.
<kiko> moquist, what's your deadline for this?
<moquist> kiko: I'll include a spreadsheet with all the shipping info and CD allocations. Hopefully that'll be a good start.
<kiko> sure.
<moquist> kiko: The CDs need to be delievered by Sept. 16. It's an increasingly insane deadline.
<kiko> NFW
<kiko> jesus
* moquist nods
<moquist> that's why I popped in here to ask about automating the data entry at least a *little bit*
<kiko> moquist, be sure to include this and the general idea
<moquist> yep
<moquist> kiko: thanks; sorry this is coming so last minute and OMB URGENT RIGHT NOW, etc.
<moquist> er, "OMG"
<kiko> moquist, I need to know why we are sending these CDs to end-users, etc.
<moquist> kiko: OK. I'll write up a history of this entire thing and copy silbs and everybody else concerned.
<kiko> moquist, wonderful
<moquist> kiko: the subject will be "URGENT: Software Freedom Day CDs"
<kiko> moquist, I am already trying to get tickets to the bahamas
<moquist> :)
<kiko> hopefully I will be sipping a martini by the time it hits my inbox!
<Nafallo> haha
<carlos> jordi: could you confirm that you agree? https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/fileIiN15O.html
<carlos> seems like danilo left already.. but I think is enough with your confirmation to send it
<jordi> hmm, usual user & pass?
<carlos> jordi: yeah
<carlos> stub: hi, is the migration still scheduled for tomorrow? (I don't see any email about it)
<moquist> kiko: sent the email
<kiko> thanks matt
<moquist> kiko: I can't post to the launchpad list, BTW. It was rejected immediately.
<flacoste> kiko: ping
<ailean> carlos, any joy with the scots?
<carlos> ailean: wow, dude, sorry... I forgot your issue completely...
* carlos goes back to that request...
<carlos> hmmm
<ailean> no probs - you're not my staff :D
<carlos> anyway, pitti is not around
<ailean> oh right
<carlos> I will send him an email asking for info about what you need
<ailean> great
<carlos> can you give me your email address so I add you to the CC ?
<ailean> sure
<ailean> thanks mate
<kiko> moquist, h, that's a shame. I'll forward.
* kiko hides from flacoste 
<flacoste> kiko: aha, found you :-)
* flacoste just wanted to let you know that he didn't find your reviews in his INBOX
<flacoste> kiko: shall I contact my provider to ask him to check if any mails from async.com.br was lost while I was away ;-)
<kiko> flacoste, yes, I think you should initiate a nation-wide search for your email
<carlos> ailean: btw, I don't see Scots in the language-selector...
<flacoste> kiko: how about resending them? or did you had an hard disk crash which just happen to blow out your email archive?
<Nafallo> lol
<kiko> flacoste, I'm not in brazil any longer, la la la
<ailean> carlos, you're right
<ailean> Scots Gaelic is in it
<ailean> and btw, that's not the correct term BECAUSE it confuses with Scots
<ailean> it should be Scottish Gaelic - i've put in a bug report
<carlos> ailean: ok, thanks
<carlos> I just sent the email to Martin with copy to you
<ailean> my apologies
<ailean> great, thanks :)
<carlos> ailean: np
<flacoste> kiko: really? where are you located now?
<kiko> flacoste, london. will be back 
* flacoste didn't know you intend to move
<flacoste> ok, another sprint
<carlos> ailean: what you should do is to try to prepare the locale information for your language so we are sure to have it before Edgy release
<carlos> so we are sure that one has full support for your language
<kiko> flacoste, I'm going to try and review today. if I fail you are safe with somebody else
<flacoste> kiko: ok
<flacoste> kiko: i would still expect you to review the spec though... and this is getting more urgent now
<carlos> ailean: if you don't know how to write such locale information, please talk with danilos or jordi, they have experience writting such info for other languages and they will be able to help you
<ailean> ok, will do
<carlos> ailean: thanks
<ailean> no, thank you
<carlos> danilos: hi, around?
<bradb> jamesh: ping?
<bradb> jamesh: unping
<jkakar> #c++
<jkakar> Is there a way to get Launchpad to display a portlet on every page with a list of products for which I'm (somehow) associated with?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #57152 in launchpad "Database constraint triggered in +settopics page." [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57152
<sabdfl> jkakar: as a navigation tool? sort of bookmarks?
<jkakar> sabdfl: As a navigation tool.
<sabdfl> would two clicks be acceptable?
<jkakar> sabdfl: I tend to fire up my browser, type launchpad.net and then have to do work to get to the product I want.
<sabdfl> i can get it two two clicks from any page pretty easily
<jkakar> sabdfl: Not really.  I'm mostly starting to pick up on the URL conventions and am using the location bar more heavily.
<jkakar> sabdfl: At two clicks, it's faster to type.
<sabdfl> location bar will get much better for "close by" navigation
<sabdfl> hmm... click, click
<jkakar> sabdfl: Cool!
<sabdfl> so, for "dapper to edgy" navigation, we can't beat the location bar when it's in place according to spec
<sabdfl> for landscape-to-ubuntu-to-python-to-zope, yes, we can get it to two clicks
<jkakar> sabdfl: The first click to a page summarizing projects I'm related to, each one being a link to it's summary page?
<sabdfl> right
<jkakar> sabdfl: That'd be nice.  I keep wanting to have a "dashboard" kind of page that lists things I'm related to... in part so I can figure out what to do next.
<sabdfl> i would like it so you can subscribe to products/distros, and when you do this, the homepage becomes that dashboard
<jkakar> sabdfl: Right, that makes sense.
<sabdfl> you will still of course have the search facility there, but instead of seeing featured products, you see your own selection
<jkakar> sabdfl: That would be perfect.
#launchpad 2006-08-22
<_axiom> Is there no way to vote for the bugs on launchpad?
<bradb> _axiom: nope
<bradb> _axiom: The issue, in various forms, has been discussed.
<bradb> _axiom: What we've gathered so far indicates that the real issue is to figure out where the smell is coming from, what the worst bugs are.
<bradb> And the assumptions are that people (like me) are lazy, and stupid, among other limitations: http://www.well.com/~doctorow/metacrap.htm
<bradb> So, there's a better way, I think: bug heat.
<bradb> Flickr has a way to search photos by "most interesting". When you ponder bugs for a bit, you realize bugs can be examined in the same way. Which ones have: 1. the most subscribers? 2. the most duplicates? 3. a patch already available? 4. the largest discussion? etc.
<bradb> voting has some issues, like that voting really, well, isn't. i.e. In a true democracy, he who gets the most votes (or owns the electronic voting machines) wins. Not so with bugs.
<_axiom> bradb: thanks for the thought on voting, I do suscribe to bugs, but I still wish I could vote.
<bradb> _axiom: I'm implementing nominations right now, fwiw. So you can nominate bugs for releases.
<_axiom> bradb: nominations sounds like a great idea.  looking forward to it
<Ubugtu> New bug: #57175 in launchpad "Bad publish command for uploading gpg key" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57175
<jkakar> I need to "Register a bzr branch" before I can "Add a bzr" to a bug, right?
<jamesh> jkakar: yeah
<jamesh> jkakar: unless it is something you pushed to bazaar.launchpad.net, in which case it has already been registered
<jkakar> jamesh: I see.  Thanks for clarifying.
<jkakar> jamesh: So, now that I've registered my branch with Launchpad and given it a URL, at some point the supermirror will come by and slurp it up, right?
<lifeless> yup
<jamesh> jkakar: yeah.  It will put a mirror of it on http://bazaar.launchpad.net/
<jamesh> and import some of the metadata into the LP database (currently only used to show the recent commits)
<jkakar> jamesh: Ah, okay cool.  As I expected.  Thanks.
<stub> Launchpad is going down in 15 minutes. Estimated downtime is 3.5 hours. This is to perform a large amount of data migration to open Edgy translations up under Rosetta.
<jamesh> spiv: had a go at doing automatic dir creation in the sftp server, but have run into more code that isn't deferred-safe
<spiv> jamesh: ah, ouch.
<spiv> jamesh: which code?
<jamesh> spiv: first I was looking at AdaptFileSystemUserToISFTP.makeDirectory(), which was doing self.filesystem.fetch(dirname).createDirectory(basename)
<jamesh> that was pretty easy to convert, and meant I could manually log in via the sftp command line client and issue "mkdir ~user/product/branch" and have it succeed
<jamesh> but bzr is trying to check if the branch exists by checking for ~user/product/branch/.bzr/branch-format
<jamesh> the filesystem.fetch() call is essentially a sequence of dirnode.child() calls
<jamesh> and this one now fails because the deferred isn't returned at the end of the chain
<jamesh> changing filesystem.fetch to be deferred aware would affect a lot of call sites
<spiv> Yeah.  Hmm.
<spiv> jamesh: how does it check for it?  by trying to open the file?
<jamesh> spiv: yeah.  The exception I'm getting comes from a packet_OPEN() call
<jamesh> which fails inside the fetch() call
<spiv> Maybe the easiest thing to do is to subclass AdaptFileSystemUserToISFTP and change how it handles openFile
<spiv> e.g. copy-and-paste the existing implementation, but change the call to fetch
<spiv> Make it call a "fetchDeferred" (which you'd need to write, of course...)
<jamesh> okay.  I suppose I could do that for the makeDirectory() fix
<spiv> A nastier hack would be to override it to just do something different for opens of "*/*/*/.bzr/branch-format", but that's too likely to break in future, aside from being just plain nasty :)
<spiv> Changing it to call a deferred-aware version of fetch is an incremental step in the direction it needs to go anyway.
<jamesh> I will probably need to do the same for getAttrs()
<jamesh> so you suggest doing this on the LP side rather than modifying twisted?
<spiv> I'd prefer a fix to Twisted, but I'm not sure we can incrementally fix this in Twisted.
<jamesh> fair enough
<spiv> It'd be a large change to the whole vfs package to do properly.  In the meantime, the hacks to make this work for LP are pretty small and self-contained.
<jamesh> would you prefer this sort of hack in a separate file, or should I just put it in one of the existing source files? (sftponly.py maybe?)
<spiv> Hmm.  Probably a seperate file, but use your judgement.
* ..[topic/#launchpad:stub] : Launchpad down for maintenance until 0630 UTC | Developer meeting: Thu 17 Aug, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<lifeless> jamesh: we should just mkdir the product dir automatically yes ?
<lifeless> I dont get why .bzr/branch-format is involved, as the sm shouldn't be making the branch magically
<jamesh> lifeless: that's what I'm trying to implement.  The problem is that doing the mkdir involves an XMLRPC call (to find the product ID)
<lifeless> err
<jamesh> that involves a deferred, and twisted isn't expecting a deferred there
<lifeless> ah, so when bzr does mkdir branch in product. thats when the deferred is needed
<jamesh> the first thing bzr does is try to open /~user/product/branch/.bzr/branch-format
<jamesh> twisted then does fetch('/~user/product/branch/.bzr').openFile('branch-format')
<jamesh> the fetch() call iterates over the path components calling dirnode.child() to get the next node
<jamesh> my change was to make the child() call for "/~user" try and create the product directory if it doesn't exist, which meant returning a deferred
<jamesh> which trips up the fetch() call
<lifeless> so we want the branch-format open to fail
<lifeless> I think you are hooking it in too early
<jamesh> it is the same hook for the openFile() and makeDirectory() calls
<lifeless> what does the twisted mkdir call do - fetch('/~user/product').mkDir('branch') ?
<jamesh> yes
<jamesh> that one works because the child() call that returns a deferred is at the end
<spiv> (well, s/mkDir/makeDirectory/ iirc, but yes)
<lifeless> so, why not do:
<lifeless> (pseudocode)
<jamesh> (well, I changed the makeDirectory() call to handle fetch() returning a deferred)
<lifeless> if !product in user-map return ProductProduct(product)
<lifeless> s/ProductP/ProxyP/
<lifeless> and give that implementation a makeDirectory that does what it needs to do
<jamesh> hmm
<jamesh> so we return a different dir node than the normal SFTPServerProductDir that looks empty, but supports a createDirectory() call that looks up the productID and creates the branch
<jamesh> that sounds like it could work and be a lot less invasive
<jamesh> thanks
<spiv> What if there is no product with that name?
<jamesh> spiv: then the createDirectory() call fails :)
<spiv> Oh, transferring the error to a mkdir further down the tree?
<jamesh> I'll give this idea a shot and see how it works
<jamesh> if the createDirectory() succeeds, we add a proper SFTPServerProductDir node to the UserDir and hook the new BranchDir to it
<lifeless> right
<lifeless> spiv: yes, the mkdir further down is what we want to fail
<spiv> lifeless: well, "want" is perhaps not the word I'd choose, but I'll settle for it if it's the easiest way :)
<spiv> It does seem like this scheme will work.
<lifeless> spiv: depends on how you squint
<spiv> So in that respect I'm happy :)
<jamesh> spiv: the only side effect is that I'll be able to change dir to /~user/not-a-product and see an empty directory
<lifeless> spiv: the way I'm squinting, we are not doing an implicit mkdir at the product level. rather we are saying that 'mkdir product/branch' should fail if theres no product
<spiv> jamesh: well, it's just a minor inconsistency, basically.  Not so bad on its own...
<lifeless> remember that sftp has no server side cwd, so its always full path consttructions
<lifeless> jamesh: we dont need listdir to work on this thing, bzr wont try to list it.
<jamesh> okay, so you can do a list dir in /~user/not-a-product
<jamesh> lifeless: sure.  That's just a side effect
<jamesh> it would be more work to not support that ...
<lifeless> sure, either is fine
<lifeless> jus tnoting that we dont have a need for that in the use case
<jamesh> lifeless/spiv: seems to work fine.
<lifeless> yay
<jamesh> less than 100 lines of diff too ...
<jamesh> stub: does the maintenance look like its on track?
<jamesh> or is that difficult to measure?
<stub> jamesh: It is difficult to measure unfortunately.
<stub> The bulk of the time is spent on one or two SQL queries, so we can't get progress indicators.
<jamesh> fair enough
<jamesh> stub: I suppose when we have a pillar name blacklist, https://launchpad.net/products/malone will need renaming ...
<jamesh> given what https://launchpad.net/malone is currently used for
<stub> I suspect /malone will cease to exist in its current form, becoming /bugs or bugs.launchpad.net. /malone will be the Malone product (although I'd rather see just one Launchpad product instead of these pseudo product thingies)
<jamesh> so we won't worry about the broken links?
<spiv> stub: I agree about the pseudo products
<stub> jamesh: We can't have our cake and eat it too in this case.
<stub> Renaming the Malone product breaks links too remember
<jamesh> I guess we could do apache-level redirects for the most common cases
<stub> I'd rather not tie ourselves up in knots though. Links change. Deal with it. (is my take on the general issue)
<stub> Not that I mess around on the UI side of things much any more ;)
<jamesh> stub: I take it the pillar name black list would just be another table like product, project or distro with triggers that update PillarName?
<jamesh> would make it easy to update from the web UI
<stub> jamesh: It is just a table containing a list of regexps.
<stub> PillarName *might* grow a trigger that checks the blacklist, but I expect that will bite us
<jamesh> stub: okay.  If we just wanted to block particular names, having another table that filled in pillarname would have been an elegant way to do it
<stub> We want to blacklist names like admin\d*
<jamesh> spiv: https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/jamesh/launchpad/sftp-create-prefix/full-diff <- that's the patch to remove the need for --create-prefix
<jamesh> (well, there is one small change I did since then)
<spiv> jamesh: I've already taken a peek :)
<spiv> jamesh: feel free to put it in my queue, I'll make sure it's reviewed tonight
<carlos> morning
<carlos> stub: hi, how's going Edgy opening?
<carlos> do you need anything from me?
<stub> Looks like it has just finished :)
<SteveA> good morning
<stub> 03:43:17 INFO    Starting...
<stub> 03:43:17 INFO    Filling POTemplate table...
<stub> 03:43:17 INFO    Filling POTMsgSet table...
<stub> 03:44:49 INFO    Filling POMsgIDSighting table...
<stub> 03:49:17 INFO    Filling POFile table...
<stub> 03:52:24 INFO    Filling POMsgSet table...
<stub> 04:25:22 INFO    Filling POSubmission table with active submissions...
<stub> 05:45:53 INFO    Filling POSubmission table with published submissions...
<stub> 05:56:31 INFO    Filling POSelection table...
<stub> 06:37:05 INFO    Updating POFile's statistics
<stub> 06:37:05 INFO    Done...
<SteveA> stub: mpt has some code that must land on stagin within the next 1hr or so.  he had trouble pushing it from his laptop yesterday evening.
<carlos> stub: I guess you did the Breezy -> Dapper migration first... right?
<stub> carlos: yes. Just need to run update-stats.py now
<carlos> stub: cool!
<SteveA> stub: we're going to debug that now.  any reason why I shouldn't just stick it on staging when we've got that sorted?
<stub> SteveA: Nope. Go for it.
<carlos> stub: and seems like launchpad.net shows the right data :-P
<stub> carlos: update-stats.py is running anyway. Should take about an hour based on past runs.
<carlos> stub: well, I mean, that it shows the right data with the migration you did, the statistics update is still needed
<jamesh> that's weird.
<jamesh> I added a comment to a bug and got back a "new bug reported" email 
<BjornT> jamesh: did you subscribe to the bug as well? there's a bug open on that.
<jamesh> BjornT: I set myself as the assignee, so I'm an "also notified" subscriber
<jamesh> spiv: https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad-bazaar/+bug/36888 <- this looks fixed in production.  You want to close it?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36888 in launchpad-bazaar "supermirror sftp shows branches for non-hosted branches" [Medium,Confirmed]  
<BjornT> jamesh: right. the idea was that if someone assigned you to a bug for example, then you'd get a summary of the bug. but the easiest solution was chosen; send a 'new bug reported' email to all newly notified people, which is quite confusing.
<jamesh> BjornT: okay.  At first I thought it might have been something to do with the maintenance
<jamesh> BjornT: one confusing area is that I don't actually get the message added to the bug when I got subscribed
<BjornT> jamesh: hmm, you should get the comment... i'll take a look at it.
<jamesh> BjornT: I just got the initial bug comment plus the affects, importance, assignee and status headers
<SteveA> stub: when did staging last sync its DB with production?
<SteveA> I see on staging that there are various files in the launchpad tree not under revision control
<SteveA> also... why do I need to say PYTHONPATH= /usr/bin/bzr  on staging, to get bzr working?
<SteveA> lifeless: got 2 mins for a bzr question?
<lifeless> sure
<stub> SteveA: Staging db finished rebuilding at 0350 UTC, from a backup started at 0110 UTC
<stub> SteveA: bzr, I have no idea.
<SteveA> stu1: I think there's something about the standard PYTHONPATH that means running bzr while in the launchpad tree gets the launchpad multi-tree's bzr libraries
<jamesh> SteveA: I did a fix for the sftp server so you don't need to use --create-prefix when pushing a branch (with the help of spiv and lifeless)
<jamesh> so we should be able to update the docs once that goes live
<SteveA> cool
<SteveA> I'm very happy about that
<SteveA> was it a large change in the end?
<jamesh> my first try would have been quite large, since I was running into some areas of twisted that weren't expecting to see deferred's
<jamesh> lifeless came up with an alternative method that was a lot less invasive
<jamesh> that implementation was very small and simple
* ..[topic/#launchpad:stub] : Developer meeting: Thu 24 Aug, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<danilos> carlos: ping
<carlos> danilos: pong
<danilos> carlos: what's the state of edgy migration? is it done?
<kiko> danilos++
<carlos> danilos: yeah, the statistics script is being run atm
<jamesh> carlos, danilos: congratulations
<carlos> jamesh: thank you
<danilos> carlos: cool, happy to see that!
<danilos> kiko: hey, what are you doing up this late? :)
<danilos> jamesh: thanks (most of it to carlos, though!)
<carlos> hmmm, stuart is not around... well, we have a way to know if the script ended ;-) 
<danilos> yeah, if stats are right? :)
<kiko> danilos, it's actually early -- I'm on london!
<carlos> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/+translations
<danilos> kiko: ah, that explains itI got used to you coming around at 16h or so
<carlos> seems like the statistics update finished
<carlos> danilos: now, we should wait one or two days until the new .pot files from Edgy are imported so we get up to date information
<danilos> carlos: yeah, wow!
<danilos> you think from packages?
<carlos> danilos: yeah
<carlos> what we have there is exactly what we got from Dapper
<carlos> I need to check with Stuart if the poimport script is enabled
<danilos> right, including pot's
<carlos> right
<mpool> mpt: ping?
<sabdfl> mpt: 16px or 16pt?
<sabdfl> usman says standard is 11pt?
<danilos> carlos: what do you think of adding kde-i18n malone tag  (examples: bug 3990, bug 46982)?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 3990 in rosetta "rosetta should not display the first line of a message id, if it starts with _:" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/3990
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 46982 in rosetta "Rosetta does not accept correct KDE plural forms when there are more than 2" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/46982
<kiko> danilos, I think it's more a "high-visibility" thing, IYAM
<carlos> danilos: I don't think we need it
<carlos> there are only two specific bugs...
<carlos> and new KDE versions are not even using those anymore...
<carlos> which doesn't mean we are not going to support it...
<mpt> mpool, pong
<mpt> sabdfl, 16px
<danilos> carlos: right, I forgot that KDE4 is switching away from them
<jordi> woah, the rosetta-users thread keeps growing
<seb128> what is the discussion about?
<danilos> carlos: re bug 1297, should it be closed now?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1297 in rosetta "Translations on 5.04 and 5.10" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1297
<jamesh> malcc: you've still got r=jamesh on your bug-55896 branch
<jamesh> with that change
<malcc> jamesh: Thanks
<carlos> danilos: yes, please, do it
<malcc> jamesh: I was getting a bit worried, any more suggestions there'd be no code left :)
<jamesh> malcc: it looks a lot more readable than the original, so it is more likely to be correct ...
* carlos -> breakfast
<malcc> jamesh: Yes, I like it much better now, thanks very much for all your suggestions
<danilos> carlos: Rejected (because it's 5.04 -> 5.10, not 5.10 -> 6.06) or simply Fix Committed?
<danilos> btw carlos, poimport seems to be running and well :)
<jamesh> BjornT: re: the extra email I got when subscribing to the bug, it looks like I got two emails for the change: one including the original comment with ddaa as the sender (he opened the bug in question) and a second one with me as the sender (I made the change to the bug)
<carlos> danilos: hi, my computer crashed
<carlos> danilos: set it as fixed explaining that we did a 5.10 -> 6.06 migration + 6.06 -> Edgy copy
<carlos> I already stated in that bug that we were not going to do the 5.04 -> 5.10 migration
<carlos> oh, I see you already did it
<carlos> danilos: thanks
<danilos> carlos: np :)
<danilos> carlos: what has happened with potemplatename editing? it has changed a bit, and bug 3986 doesn't seem relevant anymore?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 3986 in rosetta "Update links when you change a potemplatename" [Medium,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/3986
<carlos> danilos: ?
<carlos> it's relevant, if you change the name, we should do the redirect...
<carlos> in fact, we already talked about where and how to fix it...
<danilos> carlos: yeah, I have the fix ready
<carlos> then?
<danilos> carlos: I wanted to merge it, but new links are like http://localhost:8086/potemplatenames/5/+edit (i.e. ID instead of name in URL)
<carlos> danilos: the bug is about potemplate editing 
<carlos> that's the edition of potemplatenames
<BjornT> jamesh: right. that's bug 51046.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 51046 in malone "The newbug-style email a new bug contact receives on product/package reassignment is confusing" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/51046
<danilos> ah right, sorry for bothering you: that's a problem of patches sitting for a long time
<kiko> danilos, I won't be able to do any reviews this week, please choose someone else -- sorry
<carlos> isn't Robert the one that choose the reviewer?
<danilos> kiko: but the one review I'd like you to do is only a response to your initial review: I fixed some PEP-8 stuff, and cleaned-up some tests, no code changes other than that, so it should be really simple and short :)
<danilos> kiko: it's "chart fixes" email you sent me
<kiko> danilos, you'll need to keep nagging me about it till 9pm..
<danilos> kiko: sure, no problem if that's the only thing to do :)
<kiko> okay. 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #57217 in rosetta "Parsing of format specification error" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57217
<danilos> is user_browser equivalent to old-style 'Authorization: Basic no-priv@canonical.com:...'? or should I use anon_browser? (I guess user_browser)
<kiko> danilos, user_browser is test@canonical.com
<kiko> danilos, anon_browser is no user logged in.
<mdke> jordi: around?
<Tobias__> Hi all. I have a question to the .po import. How long does it take (very roughthly) until (a) it appears Translation Queue and (b) until the translations are available at the project?
<carlos> Tobias__: it appears in the import queue as soon as you do the upload
<danilos> kiko: yeah, but I am trying to replace old-style usage, and I simply need equivalent of no-priv... I'll try with user_browser, it should be equivalent from my reading
<carlos> Tobias__: but the navigation of such queue is a bit ... difficult, I already started some code to improve that
<carlos> Tobias__: b) depends on the kind of import you do
<carlos> there are some situations (new .pot uploads) that need an admin review
<mdke> I was wondering about edgy pot templates. The ubuntu-docs templates seem to be the same as for dapper, but there are no pot templates in the Edgy ubuntu-docs package (because it isn't ready for translation), have these templates just been carried over from Dapper?
<carlos> Tobias__: if it's a direct upload inside a URL like: launchpad.net/products/..../+pots/foo/es/+upload it should be quite fast to get it imported
<jordi> mdke: here
<carlos> and only depends on the amount of entries in the queue
<carlos> mdke: yes
<carlos> mdke: we are in the process of opening Edgy
<carlos> and first step was to copy Dapper translations
<carlos> and after that, import all .pot files from Edgy
<carlos> Tobias__: btw, just because we are importing Edgy... the queue is quite busy atm
<mdke> carlos: so people will be translating the dapper templates of ubuntu-docs, even though there are no such templates in Edgy?
<carlos> stub: I just sent you a cherry pick request. Is there any chance to get that done today?
<carlos> mdke: well... I guess ubuntu-docs is a corner case
<danilos> carlos: shouldn't those potemplates which didn't exist in edgy not be migrated? or did these potemplates actually exist, just were empty?
<carlos> mdke: we do that to reuse as much as possible of the work already done in Dapper
<mdke> don't templates change from release to release in all packages?
<mdke> I understand importing po files, but not pot templates
<stub> carlos: ok
<carlos> danilos: we don't know the ones that exist or will exist in Edgy until we open it
<carlos> mdke: we cannot import a pofile without a potemplate associated
<danilos> mdke: yeah, but we need to import pots for referential integrity: they'll get updated after first time imports from packages
<carlos> mdke: and templates doesn't change so much between releases
<mdke> in that case, I'll try and update the packages ASAP
<carlos> mdke: new additions, some removals and some changes and a lot of untouched strings
<mdke> some names of templates may change
<carlos> mdke: sure, and we will detect and rename them
<mdke> great
<carlos> evolution is a good example
<mdke> do I need to tell you which are getting renamed?
<carlos> mdke: yeah, that would be helpful
<carlos> mdke: anyway, if you want, we can remove all them
<mdke> some have been separated into separate templates too
<carlos> mdke: but you should take care of migrate any existing translation that can be reused from Dapper
<mdke> well, obviously it would be nice to have the dapper translations reused where strings haven't changed
<mdke> exactly, yeah
<carlos> stub: thanks
<carlos> as I said, ubuntu-docs is a corner case
<mdke> carlos: thanks for explaining
<carlos> mdke: np
<carlos> danilos: do you have time for a brief meeting?
<danilos> carlos: sure
<Ubugtu> New bug: #57220 in launchpad "product-release-finder dies with database integrity error" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57220
<mdke> ooh, cool feature
* SteveA + mpt --> lunch
<danilos> carlos: please update https://launchpad.canonical.com/RosettaLandings with your stuff
<carlos> danilos: ok, thanks!
<carlos> cprov: hi, around?
<cprov> carlos: yes
<carlos> cprov: I need some help with soyuz DB
<malcc> My advice is, put the DB down and back away
<cprov> carlos: ehe, don't do anything with it ;)
<carlos> malcc: ;-)
<cprov> carlos: so, what I can do for you ?
<carlos> cprov: I need to get the list of SourcePackageName rows in Edgy that are not part of main
<carlos> I was using SourcePackageRelease
<kiko> carlos, you need to query the publishing tables.
<carlos> but Edgy could have more than one SourcePackageRelease for the same SourcePackageName so I get duplicates
<cprov> carlos: SSPPH.status = PUBLISHED and component != 'main' 
<kiko> carlos, select SPPH entries on edgy that refer to that release.
<cprov> carlos: not published ;)
<kiko> carlos, don't use SourcePackageRelease.distrorelease. it's not what you think it is.
<carlos> kiko: it's the distro that got the upload, that's enough for what I want
<kiko> carlos, I'm not sure it is, though.
<carlos> I just want to cleanup the import queue from universe entries
<kiko> hmmm.
<kiko> well
<carlos> so I'm sure they were imported in Edgy
<carlos> s/imported/uploaded/
<kiko> it doesn't matter
<kiko> you still need the publishing tables to tell you if it's published in universe or main.
<kiko> you can do this using a python script if you like
<kiko> it may be easier
<carlos> anyway, i will explore the SSPPH table ;-)
<carlos> kiko: I'm preparing a DELETE command for Stuart
<carlos> I prefer to use SQL for this if it's possible
<kiko> ok
<kiko> show us the query when you're done to ensure you got the right thing.
<carlos> sure
<carlos> thanks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #57237 in soyuz "removeFile crashes because random.choice is trying to index a set" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57237
<Tobias__> I have another question regarding the upload of a .po file. Who can accept a file marked as "Needs Review"? Any team member or only the "(owner)" or ...?
<carlos> Tobias__: only Rosetta Admins are able to do it manually
<Tobias__> Rosetta Admin != Admin of a product?
<carlos> Tobias__: if your entry notes has a line like: "Will be imported into ..." it will be done automatically once our import scripts reach that entry
<carlos> s/notes//
<carlos> Tobias__: no, Rosetta admin == https://launchpad.net/people/rosetta-admins
<Tobias__> Ok, I see "will be imported". Thus it may simply take some hours more.
<carlos> yeah, Edgy imports are running now so the queue is a bit busy right now...
<Tobias__> "Needs review" means indeed that Rosetta admins have to click something or will it be done all automatically by some script?
<carlos> Tobias__: both
<carlos> Tobias__: the script checks if it can be approved automatically
<carlos> Tobias__: if that's possible, it changes the status to Approved
<carlos> if it's not, it remains there until and admin approves it
<carlos> Tobias__: the fact that it has a 'Will imported into...' legend is a good way to know that the script will be able to approve it automatically
<Tobias__> Thanks.
<carlos> np
<mdz> hey hey...https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/+translations
<mdz> carlos: thanks
<carlos> mdz: you are welcome
<carlos> mdz: thanks danilo and stuart too that helped me to get that done
<erdalronahi> hi carlos
<carlos> erdalronahi: hi
<erdalronahi> the migration worked well so far, isn't it
<danilos> carlos: is updatescript done?
<danilos> updatestats, that is :)
<carlos> erdalronahi: yeah, seems like it worked ;-)
<carlos> danilos: yeah, a couple of hours ago :-P
<erdalronahi> should we continue our work on Edgy now, or not yet?
<carlos> well, is better if you wait for the final announcement
<carlos> but nothing added now will be lost
<carlos> it's just that what we have in edgy is exactly the same we have in dapper
<carlos> until our script finish importing the new .pot files from Edgy
<mdke> danilos: nice email
<mdke> good work guys
<danilos> carlos: what are valid potemplate names when I try to rename them? nothing I tried actually works
<carlos> danilos: IPOTemplateName.name
<danilos> carlos: hum, but I can't rename evolution-2.2 to evolution-2.2-blah, even if it seems to be allowed
<danilos> mdke: thanks :)
<carlos> danilos: you need to create first a potemplatename with such name (what you try to do is a bug or a missed feature, depends on who talks about it)
<mdke> looking forward to seeing those communication barriers broken down :)
* carlos -> lunch
<carlos> see you later!
<carlos> mdke: we will try our best. Kiko is helping there already
<danilos> carlos: later dude, enjoy the lunch
<mdke> great to hear it.
<erdalronah1> carlos, my connection broke down, if you answered, I didn't get it
<danilos> erdalronah1: I'll paste you carlos' response (he's out for the lunch)
<danilos> <carlos> erdalronahi: yeah, seems like it worked ;-)
<danilos> <carlos> well, is better if you wait for the final announcement
<danilos> <carlos> but nothing added now will be lost
<danilos> <carlos> it's just that what we have in edgy is exactly the same we have in dapper
<danilos> <carlos> until our script finish importing the new .pot files from Edgy
<erdalronah1> I got that, carlos. the other question was, will things that we add in Dapper now make it into Edgy as well, or will that be lost.
<danilos> erdalronah1: uhm, I see above "<carlos> but nothing added now will be lost"
<danilos> :)
<erdalronah1> danilos, he said that for edgy, i think
<erdalronah1> nothing added to edgy will be lost, even after synchronizing with upstream, isn't it?
<danilos> erdalronah1: well, I, for one, know that our migration script can migrate that stuff as well; not sure when are we going to run it again, but it's worth discussing
<danilos> erdalronah1: yeah, that's right
<erdalronah1> That is fantastic news
<danilos> erdalronah1: yeah, carlos really rocked hard on this one :)
<carlos> jordi: hi, around ?
<flacoste> bradb: ping
<sivang> re
<bradb> flacoste: pong
<flacoste> bradb: we don't have any private bug in sampledata?
<bradb> flacoste: nope
<flacoste> bradb: shouldn't we?
<flacoste> bradb: how do we test private bugs? the test usually create them?
<bradb> flacoste: Yeah.
<bradb> flacoste: For many of the privacy tests, creating a private bug, or modifying its status is an important part of the test.
<kiko> flacoste, I won't be able to do your reviews this week. better to choose another reviewer.
<danilos> kiko: nag time: review bug-2237 branch ;)
<flacoste> kiko: fine
<kiko> sorry.
<flacoste> kiko: do you think you can have a quick look at my reply for the workflow spec and give me the ok on that?
<flacoste> kiko:  like this week?
<kiko> flacoste, nope. next week.
<flacoste> kiko: ok, like monday? i will fix the support contact bug this week then
<kiko> flacoste, suuuure.
<flacoste> lol, that sounded convinced ;-)
<flacoste> bradb: i'm reading bug.txt and I wonder why there is events notification as part of setting the bug private?
<flacoste> bradb: wouldn't just setting private = True be sufficient?
<kiko> flacoste, probably because our event triggers are in the wrong place.
<bradb> flacoste: Things happen when a bug is set private, like all implicit subscribers get directly subscribed to the bug.
<flacoste> bradb: don't tell me this is done by event suscribers?
<bradb> and, yes, our event notifications are in the wrong layer
<bradb> flacoste: yeah, event subscribers, why?
<flacoste> i would expect that kind of behavior done in a setPrivate method() or something
<flacoste> ortherwise it means that a client needs to trigger events to set bug private, which kind of suck API-wise
<carlos> stub: are you doing anything in staging?
<bradb> flacoste: couldn't you argue the same thing for most uses of events?
<flacoste> bradb: not really
<stub> carlos: nope
<carlos> it's down
<bradb> flacoste: "ortherwise it means that a client needs to trigger events to set bug private", though events are triggered for a bug that is modified in any way.
* carlos restarts it
<stub> Ahh... asuka was rebooted earlier and I didn't check to see if they had restarted staging
<carlos> well, it's fixed now
<flacoste> bradb: the problem is that from what i understand, setting 'bug.private = True' leaves the bug in a inconsistent state, some side effects of setting a bug won't be processed, maybe i'm understanding it wrongly
<bradb> flacoste: Right, ISWYM.
<flacoste> bradb: i would expect a setPrivate method or something like that to set the state correctly, not rely on some event subscribers for that
<kiko> flacoste, agreed.
<bradb> maybe the only strong use case we have for events is email notifications
<kiko> bradb, what we had discussed before, right?
<bradb> kiko: I don't remember a setPrivate discussion.
<bradb> I remember a discussion about firing off events in the db layer, and well, the transitionToStatus precedent.
<kiko> right
<kiko> that's what I'm referring to
<bradb> flacoste: Can you open a bug on the private -> setPrivate thing?
<flacoste> bradb: sure, doing this right now
<bradb> awesome
<flacoste> bradb: bug 57296
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 57296 in malone "Needs a proper API to set a bug as private" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57296
<bradb> flacoste: thanks
<Mez> stub, ping
<Ubugtu> New bug: #57296 in malone "Needs a proper API to set a bug as private" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57296
<SteveA> stub: any idea why a load of trial stuff gets run when I do "make run" ?
<SteveA> hmm, perhaps an old twisted tree
<Mez> hmm- anyone here with access to delete stuff from the supermirror or delete branches on lp ?
<SteveA> at this time of day, it would normally be ddaa
<SteveA> but he is on vacation
<Mez> :'(
<SteveA> if it can wait several hours, lifeless will be able to
<Mez> SteveA, it's been waiting several weeks :P
<mdz> cprov: ping
<mdz> cprov,malcc: any idea what's going on here?  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kexec-tools/1.101-2
<mdz> " 1.101-2  	 Superseded by  1.101-2"
<malcc> mdz: We're looking
<malcc> mdz: Expressions of surprise are echoing around the sprint room as I type
<kiko> mdz, broken HTML?
<kiko> mdz, oh, are you asking about the package superseded by itself?
<kiko> that's just a consequence of a broken gina run
<kiko> that was done during the rollout.
<kiko> the package was imported twice and then the publisher kicked the older record out.
<kiko> don't worry. :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #57300 in launchpad "AssertionError while approving a team membership with a expiry date in the past." [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57300
<kiko> danilos, carlos: what are all these NameNotAvailable errors?
<carlos> kiko: which NameNotAvailable errors?
<danilos> kiko: is it about potemplate name changes?
<kiko> carlos, danilos: see oops report please. DAILY.
<carlos> I'm trying to get up to date with my email
<kiko> prioritizing it helps
<carlos> kiko: but even if I'm up to date, some context is also a good thing
<kiko> carlos, ^^^
<danilos> kiko: I was thinking we should first let matsubara triage things from oopses, will do from now on
<kiko> danilos, well, he will do that, but if the first and topmost crash is yours..
<kiko> it makes sense to be aware of it.
<kiko> anyway, just a tip
<danilos> kiko: sure, not that we don't have enough things on our plates already
<carlos> kiko: it's the first time I see it
<kiko> danilos, as long as you take care of topcrashers. you can analyze it and ask somebody else to fix it, but you should be aware of it
<kiko> carlos, yeah, same here. I never saw it before, and I suspect it could be a single user trying to do the same thing many times
<carlos> I guess
<carlos> kiko: but anyway looks like a bug
<kiko> well, all crashes are bugs. :)
<carlos> kiko: https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/fileTR8kR2.html
<carlos> that error makes no sense
<carlos> we got the string from the database
<carlos> but after that, our code fails to find it again...
<carlos> :-?
<kiko> let's see
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> I think I found the problem
<carlos> or at least the only explanation I can think on...
<kiko> hmmm
<flacoste> bradb: how can I check that a user is allowed to access a private bug?
<carlos> but that means that the user was playing with the system without using our forms or he was translating while a .pot file was updated and one of the msgids was disabled in that new .pot file....
<bradb> flacoste: The standard check_permission("launchpad.View", bug), perhaps.
<kiko> carlos, the latter one could be, hmmm.
<carlos> kiko: I don't see any .pot import for dapper in our queue
<kiko> well, it was yesterday was it not?
<carlos> and it should be there at least for 3 days
<kiko> even if it was approved?
<carlos> kiko: yeah, we move them to the 'IMPORTED' status
<carlos> and leave them there for three days
<kiko> I see.
<carlos> just to help us to debug this kind of things
<kiko> odd then
<carlos> anyway, I will debug this problem
<carlos> because there are some oops from different people
<carlos> so I guess it's another bug that I'm missing
<carlos> even if it's not a bug in our side, the exception raised is completely wrong...
<kiko> hey SteveA
<kiko> is there a way to group soyuz tests inside launchpad/doc/ ?
<kiko> perhaps into a story even?
<kiko> or a set of stories?
<jamesh> kiko: grouping unrelated tests into stories is not helpful
<jamesh> (at least the way pagetest stories are interpreted)
<carlos> kiko: https://launchpad.canonical.com/RosettaLandings
<carlos> kiko: is that information enough for your weekly report?
<carlos> (sending you it by email directly)
<kiko> carlos, well, I already do that work, going through commits.
<kiko> carlos, what I wanted was a one-two paragraph description of user-visible changes
<kiko> and a description of progress that happened outside of landings
<kiko> and a description for landings in the case where the landings were very very obscure.
<kiko> that would help me more
<carlos> ok, so we need to change the concept of that page
<carlos> I thought you were more interested on the landings we do
<carlos> anyway, that's easy to do too
<kiko> the landings I see in launchpad-commits
<kiko> that's easy to keep track of
<kiko> the hard part is the stuff which only you guys know about (or understand well!)
<jamesh> kiko: if you want to group stuff under launchpad/doc into subdirectories, it should be pretty easy to modify launchpad/ftests/test_system_documentation.py to find them there
<carlos> kiko: does it include user support? or just things related directly with launchpad server?
<jamesh> no need to add order dependencies to currently independent tests
<kiko> carlos, user support is good too
<carlos> ok
<kiko> anything that would make sense in a launchpad report
<carlos> kiko: when are you going to send next report?
<kiko> carlos, next tuesday, I think -- next rollout.
<carlos> ok, we will prepare a new version of our document tomorrow and check it again with you to be completely sure that it fits what you expect
<carlos> danilos: did you read it? ^^^^
<danilos> carlos: not yet, I will now
<kiko> sure thing!
<kiko> thanks
<carlos> danilos: it's just that we need to improve our report page
<danilos> carlos: sure, need to add mention of new plural forms formulae etc.
<carlos> danilos: but let's do it tomorrow in our daily meeting
<carlos> danilos: yeah
<danilos> carlos: sure
<Mez> are there any reasons bugs have dissapeared from the DB?
<carlos> Mez: As far as I know, we don't remove any bug ever
<Mez> carlos: weird... I'm getting an OOPS-234A373
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/234A373
<carlos> hmm, The oops page is not working...
<Mez> https://launchpad.net/products/ubp-hoary-unofficial/+bug/1844
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1844 in ubp-hoary-unofficial "k3b crashes when many files dragged into a project" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  
<matsubara> carlos: that's because the oops is not available yet
<carlos> matsubara: and we get an Internal Server Error? 
<carlos> that's broken...
<malcc> Yeah, we should get an OOPS for it :)
<matsubara> carlos: yeah, it's broken. I noticed that today and will report it.
<carlos> Mez: seems like that product doesn't exist anymore...
<carlos> matsubara: ok, thanks
<Mez> why would the product have been deleted?
<carlos> I think kiko did some cleanups
<carlos> kiko: ?
<carlos> did you touch that one?
<Mez> well if they're doing cleaning - could someone clear out evil bad branches ?
<bradb> hm, that bug 1844 situation is indeed strange. the bug is still reported on that product, so it must exist in the db
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1844 in ubp-hoary-unofficial "k3b crashes when many files dragged into a project" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1844
<carlos> bradb: indeed it exists: https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/1844
<bradb> maybe the product was marked inactive or something?
<carlos> bradb: but seems like the product is being hidden
<bradb> yeah
<carlos> I guess
<carlos> Mez: are you using that product?
<newz2000> bug 57298 was reported against ubuntu but really should be against the product ubuntu-website. What is the best way for me to make the proper association?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 57298 in Ubuntu "[wiki bug]  Link tabs float in Opera" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57298
<carlos> Mez: if that's the case, please, file a bug against launchpad to show it again. I guess it was an error 
<danilos> kiko: any chance of finding some time to review 2237? (as I said, only tests and style issues changed)
<mdke> newz2000: reject the Ubuntu task and open an Upstream ubuntu-website task
<Mez> carlos: no - I just was looking at old stuff
<carlos> I see
<Mez> grr
<Mez> Does ANYONE have access to the supermirror? 
<Mez> I just need a folder deleting
<Mez> it's beginning to **** me off now
<kiko> Mez, have you tried doing a bzr init to it?
<newz2000> mdke: thanks, that was exactly what I was looking for
<Mez> kiko ... ?
<LarstiQ> Mez: http://bzr.richtlijn.be/bzr.create-prefix/ has a 'bzr push --force' that should help
<Mez> bzr: ERROR: unknown long option '--force' for command push
<LarstiQ> Mez: I don't like the naming and other aspects of it, but does it work for you?
<LarstiQ> Mez: well yeah, you do need my branch. I can give you a patch if you want
<Mez> LarstIQ... I dont have access to change the files for bzr
<LarstiQ> Mez: do you mind downloading my branch then, and using the bzr from there? If it does work for you, I'll polish it up and submit to bzr.dev
* Mez gets annoyed at the supermirror (and sftp's inability to put mutiple dirs)
<reitblatt> Anyone know if there has been any movement on https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bug/48860 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48860 in malone ""Also notified" makes difficult to unsubscribe" [Critical,Confirmed]  
<bradb> reitblatt: Not yet, sorry.
<reitblatt> Check out Bug #47848
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 47848 in ubiquity "should warn at partitioning stage if /boot is on XFS" [Medium,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/47848
<reitblatt> there have been a LOT of dupes, and a lot of people are getting upset =/
<reitblatt> would it be possible for someone to manually unsubscribe people in that list?
<reitblatt> just as a temp solution?
<bradb> urgh, that is rough
<reitblatt> I count about 90 dupes on that bug
<reitblatt> so, at least that many people pulled in on it
<reitblatt> it was a very popular bug ;)
<bradb> reitblatt: a temp solution is not really possible on that bug, sorry.
<reitblatt> any ideas how long till we get a solution then?
<reitblatt> not trying to rush you
<reitblatt> just like to know
<bradb> reitblatt: i understand your pain. it depends on the solution. if you were able unsubscribe from that bug, would you expect to be just unsubscribed from the dupe that caused you to get notifications from that bug to begin with?
<reitblatt> not my pain, I don't have too much of a problem with it
* bradb is not yet even sure if that will be an "easy" solution either, but...
<reitblatt> GMail handles it real nice
<reitblatt> I'm just concerned that we may be losing future bug reports and users
<bradb> me too
<bradb> there's one big thing i have to get off my plate before i can get to fixing that.
<bradb> and i've almost gotten that big thing off my plate
<reitblatt> awesome
<reitblatt> how many guys you got working on Malone?
<bradb> reitblatt: officially, two. but several more on the lp dev team have fixed malone bugs.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #57312 in rosetta "Translation form fails with NameNotAvailable exception" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57312
* LarstiQ prods Mez 
<Mez> still fetching
<Mez> aha just finished
* LarstiQ grins
<lucasvo> why do .po files need a review?
<Mez> LarstiQ, now what ?
<LarstiQ> Mez: iirc, you have a branch you want to push, right?
<lucasvo> and how long does it take?
* bradb & # lunch
<Mez> LarstiQ - one sec
<Mez> http://mez.pastebin.com/773330
<LarstiQ> interesting
<LarstiQ> lifeless: are you around?
<Mez> I cant blow it away thats the thing I need an LP admin to do it
<LarstiQ> Mez: do you think you might be able to delete .bzr instead?
* LarstiQ could make it do that first
<Mez> theres nothing in that folder
<LarstiQ> perhaps I'm confusing things
<Mez> I deleted it all
<LarstiQ> I thought you had leftovers from an interrupted push?
<Mez> http://mez.pastebin.com/773332
<Mez> I deleted them manually
<Mez> but I cant delete the folder itself
<LarstiQ> right, I can't personally help with that. But wasn't the actual goal something else?
<Mez> to upload the damn branch
<LarstiQ> ok, so I didn't misremember
* LarstiQ checks the code again
<LarstiQ> Mez: afaict, you should be able to 'bzr init sftp://mez@bazaar.launchpad.net/~katapult-dev/katapult/0.3.x-dev' at this point
<Mez> http://mez.pastebin.com/773336
<LarstiQ> could you paste the ~/.bzr.log traceback for this?
* LarstiQ would _really_ like to have bug infestations right now
<LarstiQ> Mez: does the create-prefix bzr behave differently for the init?
<Mez> it works if i use your version
<LarstiQ> you are using 0.8.2 otherwise?
<LarstiQ> that would mean that remote-init fix only got included in 0.9, feh
<Mez> ooh iot's working
<Mez> mez@tiber % ~/bzr.create-prefix/bzr push                                                /home/mez/katapult/0.3.x-dev 12:49PM
<Mez> Please rename ~/.bazaar/branches.conf to ~/.bazaar/locations.conf
<Mez> Using saved location: sftp://mez@bazaar.launchpad.net/~katapult-dev/katapult/0.3.x-dev
<Mez> Enter passphrase for key '/home/mez/.ssh/id_dsa':
<Mez> Please rename ~/.bazaar/branches.conf to ~/.bazaar/locations.conf
<Mez> I think
<Mez> brb
<LarstiQ> Mez: any reason you aren't renaming branches.conf? :)
<LarstiQ> ddaa, lifeless: could you confirm deleting branches from the supermirror is strictly disallowed in all cases?
<Mez> LarstiQ, is it meant to error out there ?
<Mez> or should it like ...
<Mez> carry on with upload?
<Mez> ah it's pushing now :D
* carlos -> out
<carlos> see you!
<Mez> who can rescan a branch ?
<LarstiQ> Mez: that happens automatically, if possible, ddaa or lifeless would be the ones to convince it to do so automatically
<Mez> how often automatically ?
<LarstiQ> the reasonable upper limit people expect is once daily, though it can happen faster
<LarstiQ> sftp:// is accessible immediately of course, so team members can keep working
<Mez> ah cool
<Mez> thats useful
<LarstiQ> https://launchpad.net/people/mez/+branch/katapult/0.3.x-dev right?
<Mez> gah what worked for one branch didnt work properly for another
<LarstiQ> or no
* LarstiQ should check ~kataput
<Mez> ?
<LarstiQ> https://launchpad.net/people/katapult-dev/+branch/katapult/0.3.x-dev
<Mez> https://launchpad.net/people/katapult-dev/+branch/katapult/0.3.x-dev
* LarstiQ nods
<Mez> it pushed properly
<LarstiQ> 19:26:46 < Mez> gah what worked for one branch didnt work properly for another
<LarstiQ> what did you mean with that?
<Mez> well for 0.3.x-dev i init'd then pushed
<Mez> now with dev
<Mez> I've inited and push wont work
<LarstiQ> the init is a bit of a workaround, handy for when you have an existing dir you want to use, but can't remove it
<LarstiQ> Mez: what other branch is this?
<Mez> ~katapult-dev/katapult/dev
<Mez> hmm its now working
<Mez> weird
<Mez> LarstiQ, ty for the help :D
<LarstiQ> Mez: np, feel free to nag me in the future
<LarstiQ> I can't do much about launchpad, but I can hack on bzr ;)
<Mez> np, will do
<salgado> bradb, around?
<Mez> where are the instructions for using the supermirror?
<bradb> salgado: hi, just got back
<salgado> hey bradb.  I think I recall you saying something about "browser.getControl(name='foo').value = 'bar'"  not working properly?
<salgado> am I crazy or you did actually notice that?
<bradb> salgado: You might have to do .value = [...] 
<bradb> salgado: What kind of control?
<LarstiQ> Mez: I don't see anything on help.launchpad.net
<LarstiQ> Mez: so I'd go with http://blogs.gnome.org/view/jamesh/2006/08/17/1 then
* LarstiQ heads to dinner
<janimo> hi all, who should I ping to try reimporting some upstream svn trunks to native bzr this time, as they failed with the baz imports?
<salgado> bradb, yeah, it's a checkbox and I did .value = [...] .  I thought you said something about it not working because of the name='foo'.
<bradb> salgado: checkbox should be .selected = True
<bradb> salgado: I usually write that as: browser.getControl("Label of checkbox").selected = True, for clarity
<salgado> oh, right
<salgado> yeah, I do that too, but I want to specify a different value for the checkbox --not one of the values that are rendered and thus have a label
<salgado> this is obviously not the right place to test this.  I'll move it somewhere more appropriate
<salgado> gotta run
<bradb> salgado-afk: xx-bug-listing-unexpected-form-data.txt does that kind of testing in the URL, but that's not so good if you're doing a post, of course...
<sivang> night all, I'm singing out for today.
<kiko> jamesh, the issue I have is that I need a very large bit of setup done for the soyuz tests.
<kiko> jamesh, so it would benefit us a lot if we could run them as a story
<kiko> jamesh, setup first, and then the tests.
<Mez> w00t :D
<Zaxxon> ! files
<Zaxxon> ! help
<Zaxxon> ? help
<liran_> how to submit new bug on launchpad?
<bradb> liran_: Do you want to file a bug on the Launchpad application itself?
<flacoste> liran_: https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+filebug
<bradb> Or in Ubuntu, etc.
<liran_> bradb: yeah im part of the ubuntulaptopteam so i want to submit a bug to the team
<bradb> liran_: For Ubuntu, it's https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+filebug
<bradb> liran_: They'll automatically get the bugmail if they're a bug contact for the package on which you file the bug.
<liran_> bradb: you mean in the package text box i should fill up "UbuntuLaptopTeam"?
<liran_> bradb: because i dont see anywhere else to assign the bug specifically for the team.
<bradb> liran_: No, for the package, you should fill in whatever package the bug is in, or just leave it "I don't know"
<bradb> liran_: You can assign it to the team only after the bug is filed.
<Zaxxon> is anyone here using or know of chillispot ????
<liran_> bradb: ahh i see.
<liran_> Zaxxon: yeah i know of it.
<liran_> bradb: thanks.
<bradb> liran_: no prob
<Zaxxon> is it hard to setup and use ??
<liran_> Zaxxon: i've never set it up so i dont know
<Zaxxon> will replce a wifi router do you think ??
<Zaxxon> will it replce a wifi router what do you think ??
<liran_> Zaxxon: it depends what you're looking for.
<liran_> Zaxxon: its more for building a hot-spot-in-a-box which means managing users, radius, database, billing, reporting, etc.. if the only thing you want is a wifi router so i suggest just get one its cheaper and less of a headache
<Zaxxon> well I'm setting up a HotSpot with tow ap's ext so looking for a good hotspot controller..
<liran_> Zaxxon: whats your main directive though?
<Zaxxon> to control log in's and to give usernames and passwords for access
<Zaxxon> total admin
<Zaxxon> liran_ thay have a web page ,,, i'll take a look 
<Zaxxon> tks
<liran_> bradb: i submitted the bug but i dont see where to assign it to a certain team
<bradb> liran_: Sorry, it's not terribly obvious, but you have to click on the package name link on the bug page, in that table at the top.
<liran_> oh i see.
<liran_> bradb: yep thats it, thanks again.
<bradb> liran_: no prob :)
<bradb> BjornT: ping
#launchpad 2006-08-23
<ulph> I recovered my password for my old user ulfc but it seems like I now have two, users: ulfc-ef and ulfc. Is it possible to remove the old one?
<spiv> ulph: you can merge them
<spiv> ulph: https://launchpad.net/people/+requestmerge
<jamesh> stub: do you still consider #57198 to be high priority, given that we won't be exercising that code at the data centre?
<stub> jamesh: It is high - I need to prove it works like you say in the data centre by performing a dyson run, at which point I can reject the bug.
<jamesh> stub: I assumed the second bug you filed meant you'd tried it with ftp_proxy set
<stub> lifeless: Is there a simple way we can improve the PQM subject lines? Now we seem to have multiple Launchpad branches being maintained it will be rather confusing.
<stub> jamesh: Yeah, but I didn't look closely enough to tell if ftp was working or if it just happened to do things in a different order.
<lifeless> stub: mmm, possibly. 
<stub> Stripping most of the path from the 'in /srv/blah/blah/blah/blah/blah/actually_meaningful and sticking it at the front?
<lifeless> something like that
<jamesh> branch nickname maybe?
<jamesh> (with sensible branch nicknames set, that is)
<lifeless> I should apply matthieus patch
<jamesh> spiv: out of interest, what are your thoughts on using "deferred.addCallback" as a decorator?
<spiv> jamesh: It's cute, but I don't like it.
<spiv> It's not really intended as a decorator, it doesn't really match the intent of what @foo syntax is meant to indicate.
<spiv> So I think it's probably more harmful to readability than helpful.
<spiv> In particular, it's pretty weird to do "@decorator\ndef foo(...)" etc etc, then never reference foo again.
<jamesh> that's just because people don't do it all the time yet :)
<spiv> I think probably deferredGenerator solves that use case better
<spiv> Particularly with python 2.5's generators.
<jamesh> deferredGenerator looks like it could have a much nicer API with 2.5
<jamesh> yeah
<jamesh> get rid of the "you must do these things after the yield statement or your program will be broken" stuff from the docs ..
<spiv> Precisely.
<spiv> There's a version of it that takes advantage of 2.5 somewhere already, maybe in the svn sandbox.
<spiv> radix knows, I think he wrote it.
<jamesh> if you really wanted to use the function when using "@deferred.addCallback", you could call the function "deferred"
<jamesh> since deferred.addCallback() returns deferred
<jamesh> but that might be even more confusing
<spiv> jamesh: I think so :)
<spiv> jamesh: or to put it a different way, the only person I've seriously heard advocate this idea is moshez ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #57391 in launchpad "Message column on branch summary list should honour newlines in log messages" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57391
<Ubugtu> New bug: #57394 in soyuz "Ubuntu replaces Debian maintainer by Ubuntu maintainer in changelog" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57394
<sivang> morning
<carlos> morning
<sivang> morning sabdfl 
<sabdfl> hi folks
<Nafallo> morning sabdfl :-)
<YokoZar> Ok, I am completely confused about what to put for "Product" when I try and link a bug to an upstream bug in launchpad
<lifeless> YokoZar: what package is it ?
<YokoZar> wine
<sabdfl> morning robert. how's 0.10 looking?
<lifeless> going to be small but on time
<lifeless> number of good fixes, performance, ui and correctness
<sabdfl> sounds great
<YokoZar> lifeless: I can't even figure out what the "Product" value even means in that form
<YokoZar> It seems to me like the only thing that should be there is the "Link to a bug in another bug tracker" option (which is a checkbox for some strange reason I don't get)
<lifeless> YokoZar: launchpad tracks both distributions, which is where 'packages' live, and 'upstreams' which are known as 'products'
<sabdfl> YokoZar: a product is an upstream
<sabdfl> lifeless: small but regular releases are +1 from me!
<YokoZar> Ok, so how do I add Wine as a product then?
<lifeless> products that have their own bugtracker configure that in launchpad, so you can link to the product in malone, and it will know how to get updates from the remote bug tracker
<YokoZar> Somehow I managed to add Wine's bugzilla database a while back without doing htat
<lifeless> sabdfl: :)
<lifeless> YokoZar: https://launchpad.net/products/+new
<YokoZar> I still don't understand what the "product" information is being used for when the system is just tracking the remote bug tracker
<YokoZar> Nor why it's mandatory
<lifeless> YokoZar: we track more than bugs from upstreams
<lifeless> bugs is just the tip of the iceberg
<sabdfl> YokoZar: once a product is registered in LP, they can use LP for translations, bugs, feature planning, support request management, code repository management...
<YokoZar> oh well that's neat
<jsgotangco> its awesome
<YokoZar> You should have a nice little "what's this" next to "CHOOSE PRODUCT" explaining that :)
<YokoZar> Thanks for your help guys
<lifeless> YokoZar: np
<lifeless> YokoZar: for instance: https://launchpad.net/products/wine/+distributions
<SteveA> morning
<SteveA> hmm, just missed stub
<Ubugtu> New bug: #57406 in malone "Should map binary package names to source package names" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57406
<sabdfl> malcc: have some feedback for you on pool names
<sabdfl> kamion says it should be absolutely fine to futz with the filenames in the pool
<malcc> Cool
<sabdfl> apt *should* only care about the pointer from Packages -> pool/filename.deb
<sabdfl> not what the filename happens to be
<sabdfl> that said, it's an untested not caring :-)
<sabdfl> another suggestion was to use hardlink farms to get the apparent benefits of pool sharing on the server side
<sabdfl> that doesn't help mirrors, who can't usually seehardlinks
<malcc> Yes
<sabdfl> but on our side it would allow us to offer a derivative a "complete pool" without copying tons of files around, and without overloading the ubuntu pool
<malcc> Yes; we could even process removals in their pool so that they wouldn't see package versions still used in some release of ubuntu but not in their system
<malcc> Overloading our pool would give them an unnecessarily large pool to mirror
<sabdfl> right
<sabdfl> so, you were right, the pool is entirely orthogonal
<sabdfl> folks here like the idea of soyuz enforcing source package publishing before binaries are published
<malcc> Yes, the popularity of that change is growing over here too
<lifeless> we're going to hash based names or some such ?
<luopio> hi all. I'm trying to get my bzr branch into launchpad. I apparently got it pushed into bazaar.launchpad.net, but can't get it out with "bzr branch". What address should I use with it? The same as with push (sftp) or a http one? 
<lifeless> luopio: it takes a few minutes to copy across to the http copy
<lifeless> but you can branch from the SFTP one immediately, and so can anyone who has access to the user you uploaded it too... i.e.
<lifeless> if you uploaded it to ~luopio thats just you
<lifeless> if you uploaded to ~groupname, its the entire group
<luopio> lifeless: ok. I used a group. How is the location formed for sftp in bzr? usin "sftp://luopio@bazaar.launchpad.net/~dd.team/dd/devel" with bzr branch ends up with bzr complaining about the missing paramiko module
<danilos> carlos: just let me know of the time jordi agrees on, and I am all for it
<lifeless> luopio: that means your bzr is not installed correctly
<lifeless> luopio: apt-get install python-paramiko
<danilos> carlos: have you seen the chinese (I think) email on rosetta experts list? I agree with all its points, how about you :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #57414 in malone "Two comment boxes are confusing" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57414
<carlos> danilos: jordi sent an email already
<carlos> danilos: 15:00 UTC
<carlos> well, he said anytime after 15:00 UTC
<carlos> danilos: yeah, I was thinking the same about the chinese email ;-)
<fschoep> I'm sorry to ask, but can anyone help me remove two branches from Launchpad? I created them under my personal account and they should be assigned to a team instead.
<kiko> fschoep, please open a ticket on this.
<fschoep> kiko: will do then, I assume it's not possible (yet)?
<jamesh> fschoep: one of the admins should be able to reassign the branches to the team
<fschoep> OK, that's good to hear, I'll get in touch with them, thanks.
<jamesh> fschoep: it will be possible for branch owners to do this in the future
<jamesh> fschoep: if you file a ticket one of the admins should do the move for you.  I was just telling you that a move is possible so you don't upload the branch again as a team branch
<fschoep> jamesh: OK, thanks - is filing a ticket the same as filing a bug?
<fschoep> I don't see the term "ticket" mentioned on Launchpad support.
<jamesh> fschoep: not quite: https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+addticket
<jamesh> fschoep: it is under the "support" context
<jamesh> facet, even
<fschoep> Ah, I see - thanks for pointing that out, I somehow missed that.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #57418 in soyuz "Support debtags in Packages.gz" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57418
<luopio> lifeless: thanks. works now. 
<SteveA> I'm updating our BeautifulSoup.py to the latest version
<SteveA> which involves fixing up a couple of tests
<SteveA> there are some advantages to the new version.  it works better, consistently works with unicode and outputs unicode
<SteveA> and is more supported
<jordi> danilos: re chinese mail, I 'm not too sure. Have you thought about the long term implications?
<jordi> carlos, danilos: I got a mail from neil which 'll forward, but I'll reply to him
<carlos> jordi: I already answered one email from him
<carlos> is it the same?
<SteveA> stub: hi
<jordi> nope, one just sent to me
<SteveA> stub: chat about edge / ui-demo things later?
<carlos> jordi: then it's the same
<carlos> at least you were in the CC of that email
<jordi> "Xara LX import reviews"?
<jordi> no
<carlos> oh, it's another one
<carlos> I got it, not sure if due you redirected it
<jordi> I just bounced it
<carlos> jordi: ok, just about the po import issue. Just tell him that we are going to give priority to that kind of uploads so they don't need to wait so much with a high load in Rosetta
<carlos> and well, anyway, it only happens from time to time 
<carlos> jordi: also, would be also interesting that they send us their UI complains so we get a chance to fix any problem
<jordi> yeah
<jordi> ok
<stub> SteveA: ok
<SteveA> xx-tags-on-buglistings-page.txt
<SteveA> I'm doing some work on this test
<SteveA> anyone familiar with it who can help me out by answering some questions?
<SteveA> BjornT: maybe you?
<kiko> SteveA, uhh, I think I've looked at it once.
<loko555> i get emails every day with ubuntu-bugs but i am not assigned to them. what is this and how can i stop this?
<seb128> any reason why bugzilla.ubuntu.com is password protected now?
<BjornT> SteveA: did someone answer your questions? (i didn't see any question before my connection died)
<kiko> seb128, not sure, check with karl or spads
<elmo> seb128: yes, the code base was out of date and full of security vulnerabilities
<carlos> kiko: email with Edgy translations update is sent
<kiko> loko555, are you a package contact?
<kiko> thanks carlos good work
<seb128> elmo: could we get a redirection to the corresponding launchpad bug?
<SteveA> BjornT: I figured it out
<elmo> seb128: is there a 1 to 1 mapping of bug IDs?
<BjornT> ok
<kiko> loko555, or are you a member of a team which is a bug contact?
<kiko> elmo, yes, it's pretty easy to do so and I added a link to each page with the correct URL I believe
<loko555> kiko: what is a package contact and how can i find out if i am a package contact?
<kiko> remember?
<kiko> loko555, what's your launchpad username?
<seb128> elmo: https://launchpad.net/malone/bugtrackers/ubuntu-bugzilla/$BUGZILLA_ID
<loko555> loko
<elmo> kiko: yeah, I do - but we had to kill the bugzilla install - no one was maintaining it
<elmo> seb128: ok, I'll get a redirection added for that
<seb128> elmo: thank you!
<kiko> loko555, are you sure?
<loko555> yes
<loko555> kiko: sure with what?
<kiko> loko555, that your launchpad username is loko
<kiko> because there's no launchpad person called loko
<loko555> kiko: i can see on the website: "Logged in as loko"  
<kiko> loko555, that's your display name; what is your URL? /people/XXX/
<loko555> kiko: ok, its arph
<kiko> ah
<kiko> loko555, what bug is sending you email?
<loko555> kiko: many, but they all have the same "*** This bug is a duplicate of bug 32963 ***" content
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 32963 in xserver-xorg-driver-i810 "Xv movies on 810/i945 gives horrible color, Gamma" [Unknown,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/32963
<kiko> loko555, the reason is that you are subscribed to bug 42349.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42349 in xserver-xorg-driver-i810 "Dapper Drake - i810 - Video Color output wrong" [Medium,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/42349
<kiko> loko555, I suspect that bug should be unduplicated.
<kiko> loko555, because it sounds like your bug is fixed but the first one isn't.
<loko555> kiko: i didn't see that i am subscribed anymore, cause i clicked on "https://launchpad.net/people/arph/+subscribedbugs" but there was the message "There are currently no open bugs."
<kiko> loko555, that's because the dupe bug is "not open". :-/
<kiko> it's been fix released
<loko555> kiko: thanks for your help
<kiko> loko555, you're welcome. we have a proposed change for this
<kiko> two actually
<kiko> one would be indicating why you are getting notified (in the also notified: section of the subscription portlet)
<kiko> another would be allowing you to unsubscribe from the bug and make it "just work".
<loko555> that is a good idea
<kiko> so you could unsubscribe from the dupe bug and then it would say "Actually, you are subscribed to bug XXX and that's why you're getting spam. <a href="">unsubscribe from that bug</a>"
<kiko> which do you think is the best idea?
<loko555> with the unsubscribe-option i think
<loko555> <a href="">unsubscribe from that bug</a>"
<loko555> is good
<Keybuk> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/trojan-horse
<Keybuk> kiko, stub: ^ is there any way to remove that information from the DB?
<Keybuk> SPN 45393, SPR 94472, no SSPPH
<stub> I can remove it I think, but need to confirm if there are non-db records that need to be updated too.
<kiko> let me see.
<kiko> stub, no publications ever happened, so there should be nothing on-disk.
<kiko> Keybuk, how did this happen?
<Keybuk> kiko: when we were testing some Launchpad security bug ages ago
<Keybuk> I forget which one it was
<kiko> IC.
<Keybuk> it was allowing uploads that shouldn't have been allowed
<kiko> stub, should be fine.
<Keybuk> that was a test case
<kiko> Keybuk, I see. this would now get stuck in the queue, right?
<kiko> Keybuk, at worse, I mean.
<kiko> Keybuk, normally it would just get rejected unless it was uploaded by someone with the privs to do so.
<Keybuk> yeah, but it's kinda bad having a visible package saying "this hacks the archive and lets me do evil things", etc. :p
<Keybuk> it might encourage other people to try
<kiko> yeah.
<Keybuk> it's been there for ages, I just went passed it again in the list and thought "must mention that"
<kiko> I agree we should remove it, just double-checking that the original problem was solved.
<kiko> stub, do it :)
<Keybuk> the original problem was that it didn't check signatures if the package went into NEW, that's definitely solved
<Keybuk> (Kamion remembered)
<Keybuk> thanks
<sabdfl> kiko: how's it going over there?
<kiko> sabdfl, going super! lots of cleanups
<kiko> sabdfl, we're cleaning up in order to start on the archive rework; should start this afternoon if we're lucky with the cleanups.
<kiko> sabdfl, how's it going up north
<sabdfl> kiko: the team is in the thick of a bug day, which is giving me plenty to observe about bug workflows
<kiko> cool, very very cool
<carlos> stu1: do you have time for a fast review?
<carlos> stu1: I forgot to migrate POTemplate priority with the Edgy translations
<carlos> https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/fileCE7aZ0.html
<stub> carlos: Looks trivial
<carlos> it's
<carlos> so you think I should commit it as [trivial]  ?
<carlos> I already did 3 trivial commits yesterday, so I wanted to be sure I'm not abusing of that tag ;-)
<stub> r=stub if you want
<carlos> ok
<carlos> thanks
<sivang> re
<elmo> ehm
<elmo> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+tickets isn't paged at all and is growing at a scary rate
<elmo> is there an open bug about that?
<matsubara> elmo: yes
<matsubara> elmo: bug 37865
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 37865 in launchpad-support-tracker "Support listing could use a list similar to the bug listing" [Medium,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/37865
<elmo> matsubara: cool, thanks
<sivang> matsubara: wasn't +tickets supposed to be +questions ? 
<matsubara> sivang: I remember francis and kiko discussing about it, but don't remember if they agreed on changing that
<danilos> carlos, jordi: ping
<carlos> danilos: hi, I'm leaving to lunch
<carlos> what do you need?
<danilos> carlos: uhm, ok, I thought we were having a meeting ;)
<carlos> danilos: 15:00 UTC...
<carlos> that's in two hours
<danilos> carlos: ugh, when have we started getting things scheduled in UTC, when all three of us are in the same timezone? :)
<danilos> ok, so see ya at 1500
<carlos> danilos: well, since jordi sent the time with 'UTC' tag
<carlos> :-P
<danilos> silly jordi, he must have visited sitges again
<carlos> :-)
* sivang -> out
* danilos is out, brb
<Ubugtu> New bug: #57458 in launchpad "oops.cgi crashes when entering a non-existent OOPS id." [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57458
<Ubug2> New bug: #57460 in rosetta "Add a new translation mode" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57460
<Ubug2> New bug: #57461 in malone "AssertionError when we change tags ordering." [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57461
<lucasvo> why does it take so long to review the .po files?
<salgado> jamesh, around?
<jamesh> salgado: yeah
<salgado> hey jamesh.  I'm doing some cleanups on GPGHandler and I came to see bug 2547, in which you tell cprov to do a ".status & GPGME_IMPORT_SECRET != 0" to check if a secret key has been imported.  is that any different than checking result.secret_imported?
<salgado> (https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/2547)
<jamesh> salgado: status is a bitfield
<jamesh> let me see
<jamesh> salgado: it would probably be the same since we are checking that there is a single import
<jamesh> salgado: I think it is clearer to check to see if the key we're interested in is not a secret key (by checking its status)
<danilos> carlos, jordi: reping
<jamesh> rather than looking at the overall statistics
<jamesh> (what do you think?
<carlos> danilos: pong
<carlos> jordi: ?
<carlos> let's move to #cm, ok?
<salgado> jamesh, yeah, I see your point
<jamesh> salgado: ah.  I remember now
<jamesh> salgado: if I do importKey() to import a secret key, secret_imported == 1
<jamesh> salgado: if I do importKey() again on the same secret key, secret_imported == 0
<jamesh> because the secret key has already been imported
<salgado> jamesh, ah, right
<jamesh> however the status bit will still identify the key as a secret key
<salgado> the only place where this method was used to import a secret key was when setting up some things for testing
<jamesh> so it isn't just for readability -- it is for correctness
<salgado> so I thought it'd be better to rename it to importPubKey() and import the secret key manually in the test setup
<salgado> I found it quite confusing that the method doesn't return the secret key but it is actually imported into the keyring
<jamesh> salgado: this code has a crap interface -- it returns None on error
<kiko> salgado, finally decided to clean up the gpg handler api?!
<jamesh> salgado: read the "return None" bit in the secret key check as "raise DontSendYourSecretKeysToLaunchpad()"
<salgado> jamesh, yeah, I'm fixing it to raise proper exceptions
<kiko> wow! salgado! you rock!
<jamesh> salgado: so yes, it is only intended for public keys
<salgado> kiko, somebody had to do it. :)
<jamesh> salgado: if the tests are using it to import a secret key, then they are relying on a side effect of it failing ...
<salgado> jamesh, okay, I've already done this change, the test setup is importing the secret key manually and I'm thinking of raising an AssertionError() on importPubKey() if the key is secret
<salgado> the problem is that even if I raise an AssertionError the key would still be imported
<salgado> would it be possible to revert that import?
<jamesh> it is possible to deleted the key from the keyring (ctx.delete(), iirc)
<jamesh> but I don't know if it is worth it
<salgado> jamesh, aparently, when importing a secret key, you'll always get len(result.imports) > 1
<salgado> is that true?
<salgado> (always true, that is)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #57464 in soyuz "Soyuz screws up in horrible ways if the Librarian is down" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57464
<jamesh> salgado: I think so -- an armour version of the secret key includes the public key
<jamesh> s/armour/exported/
<jamesh> salgado: the secret key test doesn't hurt though ...
<kiko> stub, why does that bug make sense?
<stub> kiko: So it doesn't drop off the radar
<kiko> stub, what should we do if the librarian is down? shut down uploads and publishing?
<stub> Sure. 
<elmo> kiko: not explode
<stub> Anything is preferable to screwing things up and requiring lengthy manual repairs (or whatever happens - I don't actually know)
<kiko> elmo, stub: it helps if we can define explode more appropriately
<elmo> kiko: I don't remember the failure mode - but I was told to entirely disable drescher before taking down the librarian
<elmo> if you guys are confident that it'll work, I'm happy to test it later this week
<elmo> ;-)
<jamesh> bug 55795 was a bit entertaining today -- "someone changed the title of my bug and I don't like the new one so I'll close the bug and open a new one"
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 55795 in soyuz "+changelog includes misleading information related to package versions and authors" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/55795
<kiko> we'll see about that
<stub> kiko: Sure. I think that the first part of fixing the bug would be to see what actually happens at the moment, at which point the description can be filled out and it moved to confirmed status.
<jamesh> (it does indicate a usability problem though)
<stub> Maybe a spec will be required too - too early to say.
<malcc> stub: I suspect attempted uploads would fail silently, as unexpected errors tend to do with Soyuz uploads, and that publishing would just not work
<elmo> malcc: what about builds?
<malcc> elmo: Yes, build results would fail to upload silently too, I'd guess
<salgado> jamesh, right, I'm just trying to find out what are all the necessary checks that I need to do.  it seems to me that the right thing to do would be to check if len(result.imports) is greater than 1 and inthat case inspect all imported keys.  if any of them is secret, tell the user not to import his secret key. otherwise tell him that he probably pasted the armour of two keys (or something like that)
<malcc> Builds trying to start and unable to get their files should just go pfft
<elmo> malcc: well and what happens to any ongoing builds
<stub> Same goes for db outages too - I could have sworn there was already a bug open on that but I can't find it :-(
<elmo> the other thing LP is awfully fragile for is internal DNS
<elmo> if I take that out, matsubara cries
<jamesh> salgado: that sounds like a good idea.
<jamesh> salgado: or do the secret keys check before the len(imports) check
<malcc> elmo: I'd expect ongoing builds to be just fine, right up to the moment the final build results silently fail to upload and go missing
<salgado> jamesh, but I have to look in all imported keys to check if any of them are secret or not, right?
<jamesh> salgado: something like [fingerprint for (fingerprint, res, status) in result.imports if status & gpgme.IMPORT_SECRET != 0] 
<elmo> malcc: hum, is the build log transferred at the end of the build then?
<jamesh> then check if that list has non-zero length
<elmo> (to the librarian I mean)
<salgado> jamesh, I suggested the other because I was assuming I only need to do this check if len(imports) is greater than 1
<jamesh> salgado: doesn't hurt to do it always
<malcc> But yes, we need to harden Soyuz, it's woefully delicate; software which works by coincidence doesn't tend to do well in unusual circumstances
<salgado> jamesh, indeed
<jamesh> salgado: in case there is some circumstance where you can get a single key imported and it is secret
<malcc> elmo: Yes good point, that will also break in some way I'm not quite sure of right now
<jamesh> which I don't know about
<salgado> jamesh, there's one thing I forgot to mention... importPubKey() is only called with the result of _getPubKey(fingerprint).  can a _getPubKey() call return a secret key or concatenated public keys?
<jamesh> salgado: I don't think it would under normal circumstances, but I don't know if it is worth trusting the keyserver more than we have to
* Starting logfile irclogs/launchpad.log
<danilos> kiko: have you maybe thought off...
<carlos> kiko: that's fine for me. I added Rosetta stuff there just because Soyuz had its data there too...
<danilos> kiko: ...reviewing bug-2237? fifteen minutes (if that much) work :P
<salgado> jamesh, we'll always search on the keyserver with the fingerprint provided by the user, so I'm wondering if we really need to check whether or not the keyserver returned a secret key or multiple concatenated keys.  it sounds like WAGNI
<kiko> danilos, it will help if you give me a link to the diff when you remind me :)
<jamesh> salgado: I'd call it input validation.  Is the keyserver a trusted data source?
<danilos> kiko: np at all: https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/danilo/launchpad/bug-2237/full-diff ;)
<salgado> jamesh, it may be, but I don't think we should count on that
<jamesh> salgado: so the checks should stay then :)
<salgado> agreed
<cprov> malcc: kiko: can one of you review this -> https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/file8McJPE.html ?
<kiko> SteveA?
<SteveA> kiko: !
<kiko> hey SteveA!
<sabdfl> lifeless: ping
<sabdfl> anybody know what to put in a CVS import for module?
<sabdfl> and for branch?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #57474 in launchpad "Passing a list as the query string in the product search field crashes ftq" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57474
<Ubugtu> New bug: #57476 in soyuz "initialiseFromParent's helper methods should me moved out of distrorelease.py" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57476
<Ubugtu> New bug: #57479 in launchpad "No way to link to product from package" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57479
<mpt> sabdfl, what exactly did you mean by "a page design for an 'admin' who could add bug contacts?"
<mpt> Did you mean a page for setting a product's/distro's bug contact?
<mpt> Or a page for admins to define the set of people who are allowed to set a product's/distro's bug contact?
<SteveA> sabdfl: clan wanted to check you're expecting a conf call with me and mpool tomorrow morning.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #57485 in launchpad "Mail notification should mention added attachments" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57485
<kiko> dupe!
<welshbyte> bradb: ping?
<bradb> welshbyte: pong
<cprov> kiko: final patch -> https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/fileVo6heL.html
<welshbyte> bradb: sfllaw said i should bug you about the disappeared links to add links to other bugtrackers
<bradb> welshbyte: You can link to bugs in other trackers with the "Also affects:" links under the table on the bug page.
<welshbyte> bradb: we tried that, it said "Bonfire uses Malone as its bug tracker, and it can't at the same time be linked to a remote bug"
<welshbyte> but bonfire uses the gnome bugzilla
<bradb> welshbyte: ah, sounds like a config issue in LP perhaps. /me looks
<welshbyte> bradb: thanks
<bradb> welshbyte: hm. we might need to contact pygi, and ask him why he set bonfire as using Malone, if it's not supposed to be using Malone.
<bradb> I'll email him.
<welshbyte> bradb: ah i see
<welshbyte> bradb: ok, thanks again :)
<bradb> welshbyte: no prob. do you want to be Cc'd??
<bradb> s/\??/?/
<welshbyte> bradb: oh, yes please
<bradb> welshbyte: email?
<bradb> welshbyte: sent
<welshbyte> bradb: received :)
<bradb> heh
<bradb> welshbyte: sorted, linking should work now
<welshbyte> bradb: great, thanks again
<bradb> welshbyte: no prob
<bradb> BjornT: ping?
<BjornT> bradb: pong
<bradb> BjornT: voip call time?
<BjornT> bradb: yeah
<BjornT> bradb: do you think there's some setting you could change to improve the sound quality (last time it was impossible to hear what you said time from time)
<BjornT> bradb: otherwise, let's do skype this time
<bradb> hm
<bradb> no time to check right now. skype's better.
<BjornT> ok, i have skype running now
* bradb calls
<Ubugtu> New bug: #57488 in soyuz "Soyuz scripts are too noisy" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57488
<Nafallo> carlos: ping
<Nafallo> carlos: unping, forgot we haven
<Nafallo> 't had a meeting to decide what I was about to ask for ;-)
<Mez> =hey, have a couple of questions regarding bazaar branches
<Mez> 1) if I set the branch as abandoned - it wont try to mirror it anymore right (I'm going to be deleting the branches from my server)
<Mez> 2) If I import a branch from SVN... will it auto-scan svn for changes ?
<Mez> 3) is there a way I can grab a list through XMLRPC of branches for a specific product
<carlos> Nafallo: ok
<Ubugtu> New bug: #57497 in soyuz "Bad assert in pool.py breaks deleting symlinks during death row." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57497
<Ubugtu> New bug: #57499 in malone "Bugmail should have an explantory header/footer for why you're getting the mail" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57499
<kiko> dupe!
<Mez> kiko, can you access the LP db and change/delete something for me? 
<Mez> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+source/nmap/+packaging
<Mez> nmap is NOT a part of katapult
<kiko> Mez, I can't do that yet. can you please add a +ticket on it?
<Mez> +ticket on what product ?
<salgado> Mez, launchpad
<jkakar> So, other than filebug, does Malone's XML-RPC provide any other integration with the system?  I'm looking for a way to get a summary when given a bug number.
<jkakar> I'd also like a way to get at changes, more-or-less as they happen.  An RSS feed would be suitable, I think.
<bradb> jkakar: not yet. just filebug.
<jkakar> bradb: Ah, I see.  Thanks.
<bradb> jkakar: But there are workarounds, like the +text page.
<bradb> https://launchpad.net/bugs/1/+text
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1 in ubuntu-meta "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed]  
<jkakar> bradb: That's workable, thanks.
<bradb> np
<Mez> lifeless: ping
<Ubugtu> New bug: #57503 in malone "Request: Assign bug to branch" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57503
<Ubugtu> New bug: #57505 in launchpad "Distro mirror freshness should be defined as the least-fresh of its DAR's" [High,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57505
<Ubugtu> New bug: #57506 in launchpad "Code layout policy is not being enforced" [High,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57506
<Ubugtu> New bug: #57507 in soyuz "Mirror display for distro should be full table that includes Mirror freshness summary" [High,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57507
<aigarius> could a launchpad administrator please remove https://launchpad.net/products/sbackup/trash ? thanks.
<kiko> aigarius, can you please file a +ticket?
<kiko> salgado, are those bugs yours?
<salgado> kiko, 57505 is a dupe of bug 51872
<salgado> ah, no, I didn't file them, no
<salgado> (if that was your question)
<aigarius> kiko: I tried to find where to file a bug/ticked for that, but failed miserably
<salgado> Ubugtu, how about bug 51872, eh?
<lifeless> sabdfl: pong
<lifeless> Mez: pong
<sabdfl> lifeless: morning
<sabdfl> in the source admin page for a distrorelease, for CVS,we currently list module and branch as required but we don't give any good examples
<sabdfl> mdz and i were left guessing about branch, in particular
<lifeless> MAIN for branch
<sabdfl> https://launchpad.net/products/debian-developers-reference/trunk
<lifeless> module is the bit you give to the cvs checkout line
<sabdfl> lifeless: ok, please could you land a [trivial]  patch that gives examples of that, especially the MAIN bit?
<sabdfl> thanks
<Mez> lifeless: you can delete branches right ?
<mdz> sabdfl,lifeless: it should default to MAIN
<lifeless> my lp tree is a little out of date, what with the bzr focus - but I'll get one in one way or another
<mdz> most CVS repositories have only one branch
<lifeless> sabdfl: ^^
<lifeless> mdz: what cvs command would you run to checkout this thing ?
<mdz> lifeless: cvs -d :pserver:anonymous@cvs.debian.org:/cvs/debian-doc co developers-reference
<lifeless> it looks fine then
<mdz> in fact s/would/did/
<sabdfl> lifeless: ok, i'm happy for this change to be slipstreamed in by anybody else, as long as you give them the wording
<Mez> sabdfl, good evening 
<lifeless> Mez: no, I cant delete branches
<sabdfl> lifeless: please make it default to MAIN (visibly, i.e. that's what shows up in the input field when the page loads if there is no current value), and give an example for both
<Mez> lifeless: darn, who can ?
<lifeless> Mez: branches, like bugs, dont have a delete option at the moment
<lifeless> sabdfl: gotchya
<Mez> lifeless: darn
<sabdfl> lifeless: thanks muchly. i'm very pleased with the freshness of imports generally, btw, seems much snappier
<Mez> lifeless: you do the supermirror stuff right ?
<lifeless> Mez: yes, FSVO do
<lifeless> Mez: what's up - whats happened that you want to delete a branch
<Mez> I was wondering.. with SVn imports, does it just import, or will it keep checking.
<Mez> lifeless, a few teething troubles, plus, mirrored branches I'm going to delete from my server
<lifeless> Mez: its ongoing, every day it checks. We'll make it faster than daily in the future
<Mez> lifeless: but it will re-scan SVN ?
<lifeless> Mez: what do you mean by re-scan ?
<Mez> sabdfl: you have a query
<Mez> lifeless... when it imports something from SVN ... will it now and then check SVN and update the bzr branch with the new updates in SVM
<lifeless> Mez: yes, daily
<Mez> lifeless: sweel
<Mez> sweet*
<Mez> now if only I could get it to work
<laszlok> jordi: ping
<laszlok> jordi: when you get a chance can you look at the rosetta import queue. I have 19 POs and one POT that are stuck on needs review. thanks :)
<laszlok> jordi: one more thing; those are for the Jokosher product
<kiko> danilos, PEP-8 violation in POTemplateView.pofiles() call.
<kiko> +        return POTemplateView.pofiles(self, preferred_only = True)
<danilos> kiko: ah, I fixed one instance, and left the other, sorry about that :)
<kiko> sure.
<danilos> kiko: anything else, or good to go with [r=kiko] ?
<danilos> kiko: or are you in the middle of the review?
<kiko> danilos, don't use "\" -- use parenthesis
<kiko> in the code I'm looking at you could use set().union()
<lifeless> mmmm sets
#launchpad 2006-08-24
<danilos> kiko: that's "if preferred_only:... else" part, right?
<kiko> right
<danilos> kiko: what would be the difference?
<kiko> danilos, my battery's about to go out
<kiko> avoid the \
<danilos> kiko: hum, I think it will only be longer with union() instead of |, but let me try :)
<kiko> use parenthesis if necessary
<jordi> laszlok: heya
<danilos> kiko: line is still 83 chars
<kiko> danilos, you can break the line using parenthesis
<kiko> ask matsubara how
<kiko> or anyone else online
<laszlok> jordi: hi
<danilos> kiko: sure, will do
<jordi> laszlok: ah I saw it. I was going to mail you tomorrow
<kiko> danilos, I'm amazed at how crackful that code was
<jordi> laszlok: is it the same template as always?
<kiko> danilos, potview was used for absolutely nothing!
<kiko> anyway
<kiko> danilos, r=kiko
<danilos> kiko: exactly :)
<laszlok> jordi: yes, and some new po files as well
<jordi> I wonder why it got stuck then
<danilos> kiko: thanks a lot for your time, I know you're overworked on the sprint!
<kiko> no problem
<matsubara> danilos: take a look at this: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/private/launchpad-reviews/2006-August/003537.html There Bjorn explains how to break long lines using the parenthesis
<danilos> matsubara: I've run into http://python.mirrors.ilisys.com.au/search/hypermail/python-1993/0094.html for the original idea :)
<danilos> matsubara: btw, I am having a different problem
<danilos> matsubara: it makes most sense to me to break it at ".union(" somewhere... emacs python mode gives me best indentation if I break before or after the dot
<danilos> I have set(someexpression).union(otherexpression)
<danilos> ok, I've reverted back to | instead, and added parentheses around it, this allows me to break it up in the best way
<matsubara> danilos: I'd probably break in set(
<matsubara>     someexpression).union(otherexp)
<jordi> laszlok: all approved
<laszlok> thanks jordi
<jordi> nite!
<carlos> morning
<carlos> stub: Hi, around?
<carlos> malcc: hi
<malcc> carlos: Good morning!
<carlos> malcc: Could you confirm that soyuz tree has exactly the same patches than launchpad production server?
<carlos> i asked for a cherry pick to block translations from universe but I keep getting Universe translations
<malcc> carlos: I can confirm that it doesn't, cprov is currently managing the version on drescher
<jamesh> lifeless: do you think it would be good or bad to reset the "state age" column on pending-reviews if a branch gets assigned to a different reviewer?
<carlos> ok
<carlos> that sucks...
* carlos waits for celso...
<carlos> malcc: thanks for the info
<carlos> cprov: hi
<carlos> around?
<cprov> carlos: yup, hi
<carlos> cprov: Hi, I need that you apply r3946 in your buildd tree on production
<carlos> Stuart rolled out it on production and I thought he also manage that other server
<carlos> it's the filter to prevent any translation upload for universe
<carlos> we disabled it for Edgy, but the plan now is to ignore universe translations for Edgy too
<cprov> carlos: right, when do you need it ? nowish ?
<carlos> yes, please
<carlos> I mean, as soon as possible, but not right now
<carlos> if you are busy
<cprov> carlos: give 20 minutes to finish an idea, I'm on sprint ;)
<cprov> carlos: ASAP, ok ?
<carlos> cprov: you have 20 minutes and an hour
<carlos> as long as it's done today
<carlos> is fine
<carlos> cprov: thanks
<carlos> danilos: hi
<carlos> danilos: do you know that progress.gnome.org is down?
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> it's an offtopic...
<danilos> carlos: uhm, no, need to check that with ross, but I need to do some fixes in damned-lies first as well
<danilos> carlos: btw, I was heading out, and we can discuss this on #i18n on irc.gnome.org later :)
<carlos> sure
<cprov> carlos: RF 3946 cherrypicked in soyuz
<carlos> cool, thanks!
<sivang> morning
<elmo> is there already a bug about the fact that in a search for 'xorg-xserver', the package 'xorg-xserver' is hit 113/117 ?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #57553 in rosetta "exported tarball's mapping.txt incomplete" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57553
<kiko> elmo, yeah, there is. that search SUCKS.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #57557 in soyuz "binary publishing history is too confusing for words" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57557
<jordi> hm, this KDE email is getting long
<Ubugtu> New bug: #57558 in soyuz "Trying to go from a source package to binary publishing history is impossible" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57558
<Ubugtu> New bug: #57559 in soyuz "Problems with per version source package page" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57559
<lifeless> jamesh: I'd rather not reset it
<jamesh> lifeless: okay.  I also fixed the bug that has caused mpt's branch to say it is 57 days old after just being added (haven't adjusted that branch though)
<lifeless> jamesh: yippee, thanks
<jamesh> lifeless: I wasn't removing entries from the cache when the branch was removed from the wiki page
<lifeless> (I dont want to reset itm, because its not measuring the reviewer, its measuring the team efficiency
<jamesh> lifeless: mpt had previously put that branch up for review 57 days ago, and it must have still been labeled needs-review when he merged and removed it
<lifeless> thank you for tracking it down and fixing it
<carlos> BjornT: hi, around?
<BjornT> hi carlos 
<carlos> BjornT: could you apply the fix for https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/47511 in our zope tree?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 47511 in launchpad "pagetests add ghost new lines to textareas" [Medium,Confirmed]  
<carlos> BjornT: upstream fixed it last month
<carlos> hmm, well, they fixed it in Zope 3.3, not sure if it's easy to backport
<BjornT> carlos: i don't think it should be hard to backport the fix, i'll take a look at it this week.
<carlos> BjornT: thank you
<jamesh> lifeless: apparently if you wanted to use your Dell laptop on a Qantas flight, they'd require you to remove the battery first
<lifeless> so I'm told
<jamesh> all Dells, not just the cheap explosive variety
<elmo> how are you meant to use a laptop on a plane without a battery JOOI?
<carlos> :-P
<carlos> danilos: ^^^ Dude, you should think again whether you should get a Dell computer...
<jamesh> elmo: buy a first or business class ticket and plug it into the aircraft power supply
<carlos> jamesh: I'm not quite sure, but I think some planes have a plug in tourist class
<lifeless> its ok, mines really a samsung
<jamesh> carlos: probably, but I haven't seen it on any Qantas flights
<carlos> at least they have something like that kind of plug
<malcc> lifeless: Good luck explaining that to the cabin crew :)
<danilos> carlos: :)
<carlos> but you 'share' it between 3-4 seats
<lifeless> malcc: whats your asterisk audio quality like ?
<malcc> lifeless: Utterly unusable, and yours?
<elmo> malcc: oh - can you try asterisk when you're at the hotel?
<lifeless> pure crap
<jamesh> lifeless: you could try sticking a bit of gaffer tape over the logo
<danilos> as for exploding batteries, just check the latest apple announcements :)
<lifeless> malcc: we have the same sounds car
<malcc> elmo: Ok, willdo
* carlos sends lifeless an Apple stick to hide the DELL logo
<lifeless> d
<elmo> lifeless: oh really, it's a sound card issue and not a network  one?
<lifeless> elmo: I'm gathering statistics
<carlos> danilos: they don't explote, they just 'grow' ;-)
<lifeless> elmo: if you get malcc's working well, and hes a lot closer than I, then we can triangulate
<danilos> carlos: https://depot.info.apple.com/batteryexchange/index.html?lang=en ;)
<lifeless> malcc: have you tried the max_cstate poke ?
<lifeless> malcc: that may well be related
* lifeless will try that tomorrow
<malcc> Ok, it works much better from here
<lifeless> oh, so might be network
<carlos> danilos: it doesn't explode, it just burn your house!
<danilos> carlos: yeah, it's obvious they're high quality :)
<jamesh> they had the surprise spruker on The Chaser last week set up outside a place selling Dell laptops
<lifeless> https://www.dellbatteryprogram.com/
<lifeless> X1 is safe
<sivang> were there any reports of ThinkPads exploding?
<malcc> elmo, lifeless: Yes, I was able to get my voicemail successfully; I'll try again when I get home and confirm it's still busted from there, then we can blame my ISP
<danilos> sivang: never heard of explosions, but some batteries have been recalled: http://www.flash-mx.com/news/archives/000188.cfm
<danilos> sivang: like two years ago :P
<sivang> danilos: phew, and I'm also out of the region where they said the defective ones were spread :-)
<sivang> danilos: mine is only 7 months old
<danilos> sivang: they probably saved one of defective batteries just for you :P
<sivang> danilos: hey, that hurt. Apologize :-)
<sivang> although it does reach interesting tempratures when working with ac/dc connected for a while...
<danilos> haha, never... hey don't pull me by my hair... :)
<jordi> sivang: danilo never apologizes :)
<jordi> haha, see!
<danilos> jordi: :)
<sivang> hehe
<carlos> jordi, danilos: So looks like the imports run 1000 entries/hour
<carlos> hmm, it's a bit slower now...
<jordi> carlos: hm, that's gonna take ages
<carlos> jordi: I guess at the end of tomorrow all automatic imports would be done...
<carlos> edgy + 1 shouldn't have this problem as we do the imports as soon as the new package is uploaded...
<carlos> jordi: well, I guess the right date would be Sunday, we have an OO.org import....
<carlos> and that will take a lot
<danilos> carlos: well, it's too many of them anyway... it's slowing my email client to hell: I guess maildirs are not a good choice for 10k mails a day folders :)
<danilos> I mean, 14k mails this night and morning :)
<carlos> danilos: perhaps is time for your 'evolution'.... :-P
<danilos> carlos: nah, I can switch over to different mail storage format instead, Gnus is still easier to hack on, and I'd have to write a couple of evo plugins first  :P
<carlos> danilos: is there any backend for Gnus that uses indexed mail folders?
<carlos> danilos: in fact that's why I use evolution, because it's quite fast to handle my 2-3GB of email
<danilos> carlos: a couple :)
<danilos> well, I made a wrong choice a long time ago when I started using Gnus
<jamesh> developer meeting in 20 minutes
<danilos> and I have procmail rules which put everything into maildirs, which I read in from Gnus
<danilos> and 200k mails x a couple of files per mail takes a while to read in on my slow hard drive :)
<kiko> hey salgado 
<salgado> morning kiko!
<kiko> how's it going
<salgado> not too bad, and you?
<SteveA> jamesh: I just updated the agenda
<lifeless> jamesh: please run the pending-reviews script
<jamesh> lifeless: it'd be in the middle of a run right now.  Do you want me to restart it?
<lifeless> please
<jamesh> lifeless: okay.  It's running now.
<lifeless> danke
<danilos> jamesh: no "bitte"? :)
<jamesh> danilos: bitte?
<lifeless> mmm, bitter
<jamesh> time for the developer meeting
<jamesh> SteveA asked me to chair this week
<malcc> Oooh
<mpt> MEETING TIME (just in case you didn't hear)
<jamesh> so who is here?
<danilos> me
<SteveA> hi
* mpt winces at SteveA's choice of meeting music
<malcc> me
<mpt> me
<bradb> me
<cprov> me
<salgado> me
<jamesh> me
<matsubara> me
<carlos> me
<kiko> me
<sivang> me
<spiv> me
<flacoste> me
<jamesh> who are we missing?
<BjornT> me
<jamesh> stu1: meeting time
<SteveA> jordi: ?
<stu1> Here
<mpt> lifeless?
<SteveA> lifeless's attendance is optional
<mpt> ok
<SteveA> same for mpool
<jamesh>  * Roll call
<jamesh>  * Agenda
<jamesh>  * Next meeting
<jamesh>  * Activity reports
<jamesh>  * Actions from last meeting
<jamesh>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<jamesh>  * Bug report report (mpt)
<jamesh>  * Production and staging (Stuart)
<jamesh>  * Launchpad 1.0 status reports
<jamesh>  * Sysadmin requests
<jamesh> ----
<jamesh>  * Python demo status update (James H)
<jamesh>  * Approving new bug tags (Brad)
<jamesh>  * Kai shudas ieina ventilatoriu, (Steve)
<jamesh>  * Testing bazaar 1.0 (Steve)
<jamesh>  * (other items)
<jamesh> ----
<jamesh>  * Keep, Bag, Change
<jamesh>  * Three sentences
<jamesh> so is the same time next week good for everyone?
<SteveA> +1
<kiko> why not
<jamesh> that's 31st August
* ..[topic/#launchpad:mpt] : Developer meeting: Thu 31 Aug, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<jamesh> okay.  Who is up to date with activity reports
<SteveA> not me
<malcc> Not me, sprinting
<mpt> Not up to date, but I will catch up
<jamesh> I sent in a batched summary.  Will have to do better
<stub> up to date
<malcc> Well, jogging
<flacoste> up to date
<danilos> up to date for this week, still behind for last one (need to send it out :()
<spiv> up to date
<cprov> not up to date, sprinting
<kiko> except for sprinting, u2d
<salgado> up to date, iirc
<bradb> up to date
<matsubara> up to date 
<BjornT> up to date
<carlos> up to date
<jamesh> is that everyone?
<jamesh> okay.  the only action from last meeting is "SteveA to update infrastructure specs if /$name is needed for 1.0"
<jamesh> SteveA: did that get done?
<jordi> hi
<SteveA> jamesh: no I didn't do that
<jamesh> SteveA: okay.  Do you want the action left open?
<SteveA> please
<SteveA> i should do it very soon
<jamesh> On to the oops report with matsubara then.
<matsubara> Today's oops report is about bugs 57474, 44871, 30602, 2497, 42264
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 57474 in launchpad "Passing a list as the query string in the product search field crashes ftq" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57474
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44871 in launchpad "xmlrpc should return appropriate response for a GET" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44871
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30602 in rosetta "Timeout errors in +translate" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30602
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 2497 in rosetta "/people/*/+translations times out for prolific translators" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/2497
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42264 in rosetta "locale dependant segfault for dd" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/42264
<matsubara> Bug 57474 happens when a list is entered in the products/ search form, it crashes the ftq because the function isn't expecting more than 1 argument. stub, is that something that you should look at or is it some validation that should happen before reaching the ftq()?
<matsubara> I'd like to confirm that OOPS-228C810 is the same issue mentioned in bug 44871. I was able to reproduce the OOPS by entering the xmlrpc.launchpad.net address in a web browser.
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/228C810
<stub> Some validation before reaching ftq
<matsubara> stub: thanks
<stub> Sounds like a quoting issue (!)
<SteveA> that'll be UFD too
<SteveA> stub: maybe... or maybe just a typing issue
<SteveA> I mean, we're quoting a list rather than a string
<SteveA> so we get quoted strings comma separated
<SteveA> should check though
<stub> ok. so not a sql injection attack.
<SteveA> probably not
<SteveA> best to check though
<SteveA> action -> stub?
<stub> Sure
<spiv> ftq seems to be a recurrent problem
<danilos> on bug 30602, I have a way forward on it (after discussions with kiko), but didn't yet find the time to work on it; I understand it's quite a common crasher, and I'm working on it (I have already collected timestamps for many OOPSes)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30602 in rosetta "Timeout errors in +translate" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30602
<SteveA> MeetingAction: stub to check that this isn't such an attack
<SteveA> vector
<matsubara> rosetta guys, could you take a look at bug 42264? Someone added a comment there expecting you guys to look over it.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42264 in rosetta "locale dependant segfault for dd" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/42264
<matsubara> danilos: thanks
<matsubara> Bug 2497 is the second top time out in +translation. kiko, I suppose there is no news on it since you're sprinting, right?
<kiko> matsubara, I don't think the rosetta guys can help much there yet
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 2497 in rosetta "/people/*/+translations times out for prolific translators" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/2497
<stub> spiv: This is the first bug on the *use* of ftq. Most bugs are in the ftq implementation itself, and that is because it has a tricky and shitty job to do (sanitize arbitrary input into a strict syntax)
<kiko> matsubara, actually, I would like stub to comment or be assigned to that one. 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #57565 in soyuz "Links to binary packages from versioned +source drop version" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57565
<kiko> I'm basically expecting him to produce a cache table based on a trigger.
<stub> Ahh... I remember now. Assign it to me.
<kiko> matsubara, can you do that?
<matsubara> kiko: ok, I'll re-assign then.
<kiko> hmmm
<danilos> matsubara: on 42264, it's a general problem with translations: there are probably other ways to break them, and I suspect this one is upstream problem; I'll investigate anyway
<jamesh> matsubara: anything more?
<matsubara> and add the details, etc etc
<matsubara> danilos: thanks again :)
<kiko> thanks matsubara -- if you need more info look at a thread on this that carlos just replied to this morning on launchpad-list
<matsubara> jamesh: I'm done, thanks
<jamesh> mpt: can we have the bug report report?
<mpt> There are 14 open Critical bugs in Launchpad. matsubara has already mentioned the oldest one. The next oldest 7 are:
<mpt>  * Bug #30264 (P-A-S support needs proper binary-only excludes), Critical, Confirmed, unassigned
<mpt> cprov, should that be assigned to you?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30264 in soyuz "P-A-S support needs proper binary-only excludes" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30264
<SteveA> what does P-A-S mean?
<mpt>  * Bug #30602 (Timeout errors in +translate), Critical, Confirmed, danilos
<mpt> danilos, did you get the help you said last week that you needed? Or is that blocked on kiko sprinting?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30602 in rosetta "Timeout errors in +translate" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30602
<mpt>  * Bug #35965 (exceptions in process-upload not communicated to uploader), Critical, In Progress, malcc
<mpt> malcc, on track to fix it this week?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 35965 in soyuz "exceptions in process-upload not communicated to uploader" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/35965
<kiko> mpt, I spent some time with him
<cprov> mpt: I guess so, Package-Architecture-Specific
<danilos> mpt: no, I did get enough help
<mpt> danilos, no you didn't, or yes you did? :-)
<malcc> mpt: Possibly, I started a fix on Friday, but we haven't spent sprint time on it this week yet
<malcc> mpt: If not this week, soon once I'm home
<mpt> oh, no it's not blocked
<danilos> mpt: I did :)
<mpt> ok
<mpt> malcc, ok
<mpt>  * Bug #31308 (Cannot set branch associated to a product series), Critical, Confirmed, ddaa
<mpt> ddaa, is the design finished? Who do you need input from?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 31308 in launchpad-bazaar "Cannot set branch associated to a product series" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31308
<jamesh> ddaa is not here
<mpt> right-o
<mpt>  * Bug #44214 (We need to add code to prevent POFiles being in the same path), Critical, Confirmed, carlos
<mpt>  * Bug #46982 (Rosetta does not accept correct KDE plural forms when there are more than 2), Critical, Confirmed, carlos
<mpt> carlos, should danilos get one of those to share the load?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44214 in rosetta "We need to add code to prevent POFiles being in the same path" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44214
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 46982 in rosetta "Rosetta does not accept correct KDE plural forms when there are more than 2" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/46982
<mpt> and finally
<mpt>  * Bug #48860 ("Also notified" makes difficult to unsubscribe), Critical, In Progress, bradb
<mpt> bradb, this is making people say things like "I'm marking each new mail from launchpad to be spam, and I'll never ever [again make]  the mistake of submitting a bug". So, eh, how's it going? :-)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48860 in malone ""Also notified" makes difficult to unsubscribe" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/48860
<carlos> mpt: well, danilo's load is higher than mine...
<bradb> mpt: Mailed ubuntu-devel yesterday to get more information about how this should work.
<SteveA> maybe danilo has multiple processor cores?
<danilos> mpt: I don't think carlos will manage to finish them until next week meeting, so if needed, we can share the load next week :)
<bradb> will followup on the responses today
<mpt> ok
<danilos> SteveA: :)
<mpt> danilos, ok
<jamesh> mpt: for what it is worth, there is general agreement on how to solve 31308 now.
<SteveA> bug 31308
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 31308 in launchpad-bazaar "Cannot set branch associated to a product series" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31308
<mpt> all right, that's all from me jamesh 
<carlos> mpt: I'm planning to work on 44214 next week. And that one defered #46982, because appeared again with Edgy translations
<mpt> thanks carlos
<carlos> danilos: if you have time, that would be really helpful
<danilos> carlos: sure, lets discuss it after the meeting
<jamesh> stub: how are production and staging looking?
<carlos> danilos: sure
<stub> Nothing unusual happening on production.
<stub> Rosetta translations have been opened for edgy
<stub> There has been, or will be, some downtime before friday when the librarian is taken offline to move the server.
<SteveA> stub: was the librarian error page patch okey wit hyou?
<stub> So for one hour, any launchpad code that gets a Librarian exception will display a custom error page steve implemented last night
<spiv> Oh, good idea.
<SteveA> as a side-effect of that, we're not displaying browser notifications on error pages any more
<carlos> stub: you will need to disable poimport/export scripts or we will be spammed...
<stub> I don't know the actual scheduled time, or even if it has been scheduled - the admins will likely take things down and start them up again so I don't need to be involved.
<SteveA> because "Thank you for your comment" along with "the libarian is down, so we threw your comment away" was not good
<SteveA> and the same is true of notifications in general -- we can't tell whether the thing in question was done or not
<mpt> "Thank you for your worthless contribution"
<stub> carlos: bad spam? Or just 30 or so emails?
<carlos> stub: I think one every 10 minutes or so
<jamesh> carlos: and it'll put the tracebacks in the librarian? :)
<danilos> stub, carlos: like 10k messages, no?
<carlos> jamesh: :-P
<jordi> sounds more like 10k yes :)
<jamesh> stub: anything more to add?
<stub> staging has been locking up, I believe due to language pack exports chewing up too many resources. This indicates tuning is required on the staging db, but I will get carlos a different database to use if I have enough disk space on carbon (not sure if the disk array is online yet)
<stub> That is all
<carlos> stub: yeah, we are now exporting another language pack... so the process takes much more time
<jamesh> Launchpad 1.0 status reports.  Who's first?
<bradb> i'll go
<bradb> Malone 1.0 status
<bradb> =================
<bradb> Release Management: In review.
<bradb> Bug tags: Most of the last week has been spent on bug tag code reviews, in between other tasks, unrelated to 1.0.
<bradb> Documentation: No progress.
<bradb> Guided filebug: No progress, but I (Brad) am returning to that task now that release mgmt is in review.
<bradb> Keeping bugs concise: No work done, but the only task left is comment collapsing, and do we actually plan to do that for 1.0?
<bradb> (fin)
<SteveA> UI infrastructure: good progress.  more details in an email to the list later.
<mpt> bradb, I thought that was the *only* part of it
<salgado> Question Tracker 1.0
<salgado> ---------------------------------
<salgado> - SupportTrackerKarma is implemented and reviewed. I'll probably land it today
<salgado> - Localization has been dropped as a 1.0 target.  I need to finish rearranging this into other specs so that we can decide what will be a 1.0 goal and what's not
<salgado> - New Workflow: Still waiting for kiko's review of the spec. Search on creation is up for review.
<salgado> - Support Tracker Views: Waiting completion of New Workflow.
<danilos> Rosetta 1.0:
<danilos> - opening edgy for translation: DONE! waiting for packages to update POTs, and announcement pending!
<danilos> - firefox import/export: good progress (class for importing XPI files mostly done)
<danilos> - oo import/export: blocked on firefox
<danilos> - translation review: finishing basic UI changes (functionality not started yet)
<danilos> - essential docs: sabdfl assigned to danilos, need to discuss with jordi
<danilos> - outstanding issues: none
<salgado> Random Things 1.0
<salgado> -------------------------------
<salgado> - KarmaContext is implemented and in production.
<salgado> - PersonCreationRationale is on kiko's queue, waiting for input from him.
<salgado> - DirectPersonRegistration doesn't even have a spec written, so it's not on track.
<jamesh> do we have one for Soyuz?
<malcc> Soyuz 1.0: Good progress on PPA design, and on tidying. Reminded how bad a lot of Soyuz is, so more de-crackification and testing improvements are now also on the radar for 1.0
<kiko> we do, one sec.
<bradb> mpt: A look at the spec shows that there are other parts of it.
<jamesh> okay.  Outstanding sysadmin requests
<malcc> None here. All hail the sysadmins :)
<jamesh> danilos: are you still waiting on your voip account?
<danilos> Rosetta 1.0 missing entry (thanks carlos): - poimports: implementation of better checks not yet started
<danilos> jamesh: nope, done!
<mpt> bradb, ok, I'll ask you about that after the meeting
<jamesh> yay
<danilos> jamesh: so, no sysadmin requests now :)
<bradb> mpt: ok
<jamesh> Python demo status update.
<jamesh> amk took a preliminary look over the trackers.  When trying to register his PGP key to try out the mail interface, he ran into troubles
<jamesh> I think he ran into bug 3313 and am trying to get a bit more information from him
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 3313 in launchpad "gpg key validation: cryptogram has crc error (!)" [Medium,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/3313
<jamesh> nothing else to report.
<jamesh> on to Approving new bug tags with bradb
<SteveA> see if you can get help from ian jackson reproducing it
<SteveA> seeing as he reported the bug
<bradb> for tags, same two as last week
<bradb> example bugs updated
<SteveA> I see there's a new example for the sabdfl bug.
<kiko> jamesh: could it be an encoding issue?
<SteveA> I don't see how labeling mark's interest in the bug is very significant on these ones
<SteveA> for the search one, stub, do you have an opinion?
<jamesh> kiko: maybe.  But PGP armor text is straight ascii
<stub> SteveA: As I said last time, I don't think the search one is particularly useful.
<bradb> SteveA: mainly because I give sabdfl-ish things an implicit high priority
<kiko> jamesh, on the original content, I meant
<danilos> bradb: can we please have a link to https://help.launchpad.net/TaggingLaunchpadBugs when you start, I always forget if it's LaunchpadTags or whatever ;)
<SteveA> ok, let's reject the search one.
<SteveA> bradb: continue using the sabdfl tag if you want to, but I don't want to make it "official"
<bradb> ok
<jamesh> kiko: this is for decrypting a block of text -- you can't really transcode that without decrypting it
<kiko> hmm.
<matsubara> danilos: ++1
<SteveA> thanks for the suggestion danilo
<bradb> SteveA: does that mean the sabdfl tag is rejected?
<SteveA> leave it pending for one more week
<bradb> danilos: yeah, sorry, will do next time
<bradb> SteveA: ok
<SteveA> we'll see if any more compelling uses come up
<danilos> bradb: np, thanks
<jamesh> Kai shudas ieina ventilatoriu, (Steve)
<danilos> is this something with fans and air-conditioning? :)
<jamesh> I have no idea what that means, so I'll let SteveA explain it
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> shudas is lithuanian for poo
<SteveA> ventilatorius is lithuanian for fan
<SteveA> and ieiti is the verb to go into
<sivang> poo into the fan?
<SteveA> this is to introduce the topic of planning for disasters and bad stuff happening
<danilos> "what poo goes into the fan?"
<malcc> sivang: I'd rather not
<jamesh> when the shit hits the fan
<sivang> malcc: hehe
<sivang> jamesh: right
<SteveA> I don't want us to discuss this at length during this meeting
<SteveA> but i'm going to put up a wiki page for the launchpad project to note disaster scenarios on, and comment on them
<danilos> you just want us to put some poo around to have ready for when fan starts working? :)
<SteveA> details to follow in an email
<mpt> sivang, danilos, it's an English expression for "when things go really bad". See also "when things turn to custard". (Even though custard is usually quite nice.)
<SteveA> or "go pear-shaped"
* carlos is happy of stop using his fan... he doesn't like poo all over the place...
* bradb loves http://blog.dreamhost.com/2006/08/01/anatomy-of-an-ongoing-disaster/ as an example of wiping poop off of face
<jamesh> okay.  Next is Testing bazaar 1.0 with SteveA
<danilo_> mpt: yeah, I know, thanks :)
<SteveA> me again!
<sivang> bradb: ouch
<danilo_> (crappy IRC)
<SteveA> so, the bzr guys are getting ready to release 1.0
<SteveA> it's faster and better and has lots of other improvements
<SteveA> I want us to test out this new bzr
<jamesh> should we switch back to a nightly builds repository then?
<SteveA> so, there will be a new apt archive just for launchpad developers to use set up early next week
<SteveA> the idea will be that all developers will point at this archive (one for dapper, one for edgy)
<danilos> (I was just going to ask about a repository, great to hear that)
<SteveA> in this archive there will be launchpad-dependencies, and also the bzr stuff to test
<jamesh> SteveA: would be good to get compatible versions of plugins we need to use in the repository too (e.g. pqm-submit)
<jamesh> next is Keep, Bag, Change
<malcc> Keep: Novotel snacks, Bag: Novotel beds
<jamesh> 5
<jamesh> 4
<jamesh> 3
<jamesh> 2
<jamesh> 1
<SteveA> mpool is arranging this. 
<SteveA> (sorry... got disconnected)
<danilos> malcc: Novotel snacks are dangerous for you health ;)
<SteveA> email about the bzr stuff to appear on the list next week.
<danilos> SteveA: <jamesh> SteveA: would be good to get compatible versions of plugins we need to use in the repository too (e.g. pqm-submit)
<SteveA> jamesh: yes, there will be compatible plugins.
<danilos> ah, ok :)
<malcc> danilos: I know, the day we had scones with clotted cream, I was bouncing off the ceiling with the sugar rush :)
<SteveA> done
<jamesh> Three sentances
<mpt> DONE: planning, bug fixes
<mpt> TODO: Web interface work, some kind of spec for LP outage presentation
<mpt> BLOCKED: no
<BjornT> DONE: bug triage. code reviews. some work on bug forwarding workflow.  fixing up reviewed branches.
<salgado> DONE: Wrote a bunch of tests and fixes for shipit; code review; cleaned up a lot of things on GPG/SSH related code, wrote proper tests for it and started fixing the API of GPGHandler
<salgado> TODO: Get my GPG/SSH fixes reviewed and land them; code review; finish rearranging specs related to LocalizedSupportTracker; write the DirectPersonCreation one and, if possible, start implementing PersonCreationRationale
<salgado> BLOCKED: Need input from kiko on PersonCreationRationale
<malcc> DONE: Sprinted on PPA design, various Soyuz tidyups and testing improvements.
<malcc> TODO: Finish sprint, lots more tidying up and test improvement.
<malcc> BLOCKED: No.
<BjornT> TODO: fix bugs. more work on bug forwarding workflow.
<jamesh> DONE: code reviews, sftp server fix to not require --create-prefix when pushing
<jamesh> branches, land product-release-finder fixes, bug link fixes, answer questions w.r.t. Python bug tracker comp.
<jamesh> TODO: code reviews, make product-release-finder not crash if ProductRelease alre
<jamesh> ady exists, answer questions w.r.t. Python bug tracker comp.
<jamesh> BLOCKED: no
<flacoste> DONE: vacation, handle linking to private bugs, submit buglinktarget branch for review
<flacoste> TODO: fix bug 52671, work on SupportTrackerWorfklowSpec
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 52671 in launchpad-support-tracker "Support contact implementation shortcomings" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/52671
<flacoste> BLOCKED: work on SupportTrackerWorfklowSpec is waiting on kiko's approval of the spec and review of the initial tt-search work
<BjornT> BLOCKED: no
<matsubara> DONE: fixed #30370, bug triage, reported lots of bugs, oops analysis, support ticket gardening
<matsubara> TODO: finish #50816 and #57152, more of the same (oops analysis, triage and fixes)
<matsubara> BLOCKED: no
<kiko> DONE: sprint
<kiko> TODO: go back and catch up
<danilos> DONE: pqm-submit 2237, fixed 3986 (pending review), bug 30602 stats/direction, firefox import work, user support, rosetta imports discussion
<danilos> TODO: bug 30602, ff-import, bug fixing
<danilos> BLOCKED: no
<bradb> DONE: Put release management up for review. Some discussions and bug fixing.
<bradb> TODO: Land release management. Bug fixing. Guided filebug.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30602 in rosetta "Timeout errors in +translate" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30602
<kiko> BLOCKED: no
<bradb> BLOCKED: No.
<carlos> DONE: Edgy translations, TranslationReviews, Some tasks related to the Ubuntu Translation Team Coordinator position, Meeting about language packs for universe and trivial code changes related to it, bug #80 merge, bug #40550, bug #44214 workaround, Handled small problems raised with Edgy migration.
<carlos> TODO: TranslationReviews, bug #44214, perhaps #40550 and handle any Edgy imports issues we get.
<carlos> BLOCKED: No
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 80 in rosetta "cannot see who put in bad translation" [Wishlist,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/80
<spiv> DONE: bzr smart server, reviews
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40550 in rosetta "Further filtering options for the Queue" [High,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/40550
<spiv> TODO: bzr smart server, reviews
<spiv> BLOCKED: no
<stub> DONE: Bug fixes, ran edgy translation opening
<stub> TODO: Bug fixes, name blacklist
<stub> BLOCKED: nope
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44214 in rosetta "We need to add code to prevent POFiles being in the same path" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44214
<SteveA> DONE: ui sprint, ui work, management
<SteveA> TODO: more of the same
<SteveA> BLOCKED: no
<cprov> DONE: Soyuz Sprint
<cprov> TODO: more Sprint, land ArchiveRework and other redesigns (before we change our mind)
<cprov> BLOCKED: no
<jamesh> jordi: do you have 3 sentances prepared?
<SteveA> I think jordi isn't here
<jamesh> okay.
<jamesh> Meeting ends
<jamesh> thanks everybody
<SteveA> thanks james, great meeting-chairing.
<malcc> Thanks
* carlos -> lunch
<carlos> cheers!
<mpt> bradb, so I wrote KeepingBugsConcise and I've just reread it, and I see two things in there: (1) make the description directly editable in the page, and (2) make comments collapsible. The latter is most of it. Have you implemented just the former?
<salgado> kiko, can you have a quick look at https://launchpad.canonical.com/PersonCreationRationale?  there's one question there that I bet you can answer in less than 2 minutes!
<kiko> salgado, maybe if you keep reminding me
<bradb> mpt: Neither, but kiko did some work on collapsing the description on the bug page.
<kiko> bradb, mpt: I have a branch that fixes that, but I can only land it on monday
<jamesh> salgado: gar.  I missed that you had a blocked item
<bradb> kiko: I can land it today, if you feel like handing it off.
<mpt> bradb, so not for 1.0 then, I guess.
<kiko> bradb, I don't have it here with me :-(
<bradb> kiko: ok, no worries
<mpt> It sorta kinda depends on BugHistory anyway
<kiko> mmm?
<bradb> mpt: I'm guessing comment collapsing isn't for 1.0, though uncertainty is why I raised the question.
<kiko> I do description collapsing and identical comment omission.
<kiko> that's all
<jamesh> flacoste: looks like you're now blocked on me reviewing your branch.
<salgado> jamesh, you can help me, by bothering kiko to look at that spec when I'm not awake, though. :)
<jordi> three sentences always comes when I had to stand up
<jordi> who should I send them?
<mpt> jordi, me
<jamesh> salgado: aren't you generally awake when he's awake?
<jordi> okay
<mpt> thanks
<salgado> jamesh, not when he's in london and I'm in brazil
<jamesh> salgado: fair enough
<flacoste> jamesh: indeed, btw that branch contain the view that still uses form.FormBase
<jamesh> flacoste: okay.  Will be interesting to see what you're doing then.
<jordi> mpt: done
<flacoste> jamesh: do you know when you'll have time for the review? it's somewhat a bug patch
<flacoste> s/bug/big"
<flacoste> (that was an interesting lapsus anyway)
<jamesh> flacoste: I've also got ddaa's one to review.  I'll see if I can start it tomorrow though.
<flacoste> jamesh: ok, thanks!
* sivang -> out
<jamesh> flacoste: re: not using tabindex="1", try tabbing through https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+filebug
<flacoste> jamesh: yes, your explanation made perfect sense, I forgot that tabindex was a javascript hack anyway
<salgado> spiv, around?
<jgi> hello everyone
<jgi> I just read the FAQ but i'm still wondering what's the best way to add a new translation for a given template? Is it upload a .po file that is the same file than the template renamed to the new language?
<stub> Who do I assign a launchpad-dependancies bug to?
<SteveA> stub: yourself, perhaps
<SteveA> we need someone to take care of these requirements from the launchpad side
<SteveA> and, i think you're best placed, for using these in production
<SteveA> what do you think?
<sivang> stub, SteveA : I'm hapy to give a hand where needed
<SteveA> there's a meeting happening tomorrow to determine exactly who is maintaining the packages for these
<SteveA> after mark, mpool and I discussed this this morning
<stub> SteveA: I'll assign it to you then to reassign when it is decided ;)
<SteveA> ok.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #57571 in malone "Oops when a Launchpad Admin sets a bug contact" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57571
<BjornT> salgado: ping
<salgado> BjornT, pong
<BjornT> salgado: are there any bug numbers for the bugs you fixed in you ssh-and-gpg-fixes branch?
<salgado> BjornT, no, but I can get some oops ids if you like
<kiko> BjornT, all the oopses that happened this week on +editsshkeys.
<kiko> (are salgado's fault :-P)
<salgado> but the lack of tests is not. :P
<BjornT> salgado: oops ids would be good, so i can see what you were supposed to fix.
<salgado> so, it's not possible to add a spec of product Foo as a dependency of a spec of product Bar.  should I file a bug about this or the fact that I need to do this is just a consequence of the misuse of products to represent the launchpad subsystems?
<kiko> salgado, a bug.
<salgado> BjornT, actually, I think the only one we have an OOPS for is OOPS-234B160 
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/234B160
<BjornT> salgado: thanks
<BjornT> salgado: btw, bug 3552
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 3552 in blueprint "No way to cross-link specs across products" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/3552
<salgado> ah, cool. thanks BjornT
<fabbione> kiko: consigliere!
<fabbione> https://launchpad.net/people/fabbione/+packages
<fabbione> go down to glibc 
<fabbione> glibc   	 Ubuntu Dapper   	 2.3.6-0ubuntu12
<fabbione> click the version link
<fabbione> OOPS-236D293
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/236D293
<fabbione> ^^^ 404
<Keybuk> 404 just means it's a very recent OOPS
<fabbione> 404 is related to the OOPS
<fabbione> the generated URL is wrong
<fabbione> there is a $releasename too much
<Keybuk> oh
<matsubara> fabbione: I think it's known bug, let me check
<fabbione> matsubara: ok thanks
<matsubara> fabbione: bug 50399
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 50399 in soyuz "Broken links at /people/$person/+packages" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/50399
<fabbione> danke
<matsubara> Keybuk: the 404 in the oops.cgi is bug 57458 btw
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 57458 in launchpad "oops.cgi crashes when entering a non-existent OOPS id." [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57458
<Ubugtu> New bug: #57587 in malone "+bugcontact page has misleading information" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57587
<luopio> hiya. Is it possible to completely remove branches in Launchpad? I succeeded in creating a branch (or two) without a "product" and I'd love to get rid of them now :)
<kiko> luopio, not yet, but can you file tickets for the product and the branch removal?
<luopio> kiko: ok, by tickets you mean a bug?
<luopio> or a support request?
<kiko> luopio, support request
<luopio> kiko: ok. thanks. should I file it under the launchpad product or follow some other guidelines?
<kiko> luopio, the launchpad product is fine. I'll look at it on monday when I get back home.
<luopio> ok. thanks!
<kiko> most welcome
<carlos> BjornT: hi, around?
<BjornT> carlos: yeah
<carlos> BjornT: I wonder if there is a way to get tags like 'dir' or 'rows' in our pagetests using browser.getControl ?
<carlos> talking about a textarea
<kiko> carlos, those are attributes
<carlos> right, wrong term
<BjornT> carlos: hmm, i don't think so. you could easily get it using BeautifulSoup, though
<carlos> BjornT: is there any example or documentation about it?
<carlos> I have never used BeautifulSoup
<salgado> carlos, there are some tests using it in our tree, just grep and you should get a bunch of examples
<carlos> ok
<BjornT> carlos: http://www.crummy.com/software/BeautifulSoup/documentation.html
<carlos> thanks
<carlos> BjornT: BeautifulSoup rocks!
* Spads concurs
<Spads> good old Leonard
<Ubugtu> New bug: #57621 in launchpad "LaunchpadFormView.focusedElementScript should handle field prefix itself" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57621
<jkakar> Is the delay between making changes to a bug and getting an e-mail about it intentional?
<matsubara> jkakar: yes
<salgado> jkakar, yes, so that we can group multiple notifications into a single one
<salgado> multiple changes made in a short period of time into a single notification, that is
<jkakar> matsubara, salgado: Thanks.  It's as I expected.  Sometimes it feels a bit long, but I have noticed (and appreciated) e-mails that mention multiple changes at once.
#launchpad 2006-08-25
<Burgundavia> if I go to a team, I cannot see the bugs the team is subscribed to
<Burgundavia> is this a known bug?
<jamesh> Burgundavia: https://launchpad.net/people/launchpad-infrastructure/+subscribedbugs <- seems to show some bugs
<jamesh> can you be more specific?
<Burgundavia> https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-website/+subscribedbugs
<Burgundavia> yet I know there are bugs against ubuntu-website
<Burgundavia> oh, and you really need to fix the UI issue of products and bugs in a distro
<jamesh> are there any bugs that ubuntu-website is subscribed to?
<Burgundavia> any bug aga\int the website gets it subscribed to
<jamesh> ah.
<jamesh> is this "subscribed to" or "also notified"?
<Burgundavia> the 2nd
<Burgundavia> and that is bollocks
<Burgundavia> subscribed is subscribed and it show up
* Burgundavia throws things at LP for a stupid UI, again
<jamesh> okay, so the bug is that $person/+subscribedbugs does not display bugs that the user is "also notified" about
<jamesh> what UI issue were you referring to by "products and bugs in a distro"?
<Burgundavia> I go to LP and search for a package in Ubuntu, say "totem"
<Burgundavia> I find it
<Burgundavia> click on bugs and see no bugs listed
<Burgundavia> I see nothing to tell me about bugs in Ubuntu
<Burgundavia> oh, wait, hmm
<Burgundavia> https://launchpad.net/products/mplayer/+bugs <-- here is an exmaple
<Burgundavia> nowhere on that screen does it even tell me about all the dozens of bugs reported against the Ubuntu product
<Burgundavia> or any other distro, for that matter
<jamesh> so you ended up on the upstream product page rather than the distro specific page
<jamesh> and there is no indication of how to get to the source package page
<Burgundavia> pretty much
<Burgundavia> no idea even that there is a view called "mplayer in Ubuntu"
<Burgundavia> or Baltix, etc.
<jamesh> do you think you'd have done better if you'd started off at https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu?
<Burgundavia> yes, but I know that
<Burgundavia> I shouldn't have to
<Burgundavia> it also means a lot of extra clicks
<jamesh> so the fix for this is probably "better front page search" and "make product -> source package linkages more obvious"
<Burgundavia> yep
<Burgundavia> is "one search bar to rule them all" a spec yet?
<jamesh> the other way to look at this is "why would I go to https://launchpad.net to search for ubuntu bugs?".  I'd be more likely to follow a link from some Ubuntu page, so that should direct you to "Ubuntu in Launchpad"
<Burgundavia> what about this case:
<Burgundavia> people are often told to "go to launchpad" in ubuntu channels/mails
<Burgundavia> those that are not in the know might end up at the front page
<jamesh> good point
<jamesh> Burgundavia: could you file a bug about the "also notified" bugs not showing on +subscribedbugs, please?
<Burgundavia> can do
<Burgundavia> jamesh: is there a reason also-notified can just be made into a straight subscription? I noticed a bug about making it hard to unsubscribe with also-noified
<jamesh> Burgundavia: the "also notified" people are implicit subscriptions (either a bug contact or subscribers to a duplicate bug)
<Burgundavia> jamesh: right. Are they modelled differently in the db?
<jamesh> Burgundavia: I think the reason for not making subscribers to duplicate bugs explicit subscribers is in the case of accidental duplication
<jamesh> Burgundavia: yes.  When deciding who to spam about a change to a bug, it picks (a) subscribers to the bug, (b) subscribers to bugs marked as duplicates of the bug and (c) initial bug contacts
<jamesh> there isn't a direct relationship between the "also notified" person and the bug in question
<Burgundavia> I just don't see a use case for not just adding people to the subscription
<Burgundavia> or a group, etc.
<Burgundavia> plus the UI is confusing
<jamesh> Burgundavia: okay.  Bug #1 has shitloads of subscribers.  Lets say I mark it as a duplicate of bug #42, and then reset it so it isn't a duplicate any more
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1 in ubuntu-meta "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42 in malone "Bug description listed in task is not the correct description" [Medium,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/42
<jamesh> Burgundavia: who should be subscribed to bug #42 now?
<Burgundavia> right
<jamesh> that's the use case for "also notified"
<Burgundavia> then people like ubuntu-website should not be the also notified, they should be in the subscribers
<jamesh> the other is so a new person can set themselves as the initial bug contact for a package and not have to go back and subscribe themselves to all the existing bugs
<jamesh> so that is handled as an implicit subscription too
<Burgundavia> right
<Burgundavia> this is mostly a UI issue
<Burgundavia> the UI should show all subscriptions and "also notified" should be left explicitly for people coming in from other bugs
<jamesh> the problem with the +subscribedbugs page is that it is only showing bugs where the person/team is an (a)-type subscriber
<Burgundavia> either that, or break the maintainers out, explicitly
<Burgundavia> at any rate, my subscribed page should show me any bug that where i show up in the subscribed page
<Burgundavia> https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bug/57653
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 57653 in malone ""also notified" bugs not showing on +subscribedbugs" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  
<Ubugtu> New bug: #57653 in malone ""also notified" bugs not showing on +subscribedbugs" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57653
<Ubugtu> New bug: #57655 in launchpad "Lines in bug comments starting with '>' should be assumed to be quoted text and coloured accordingly" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57655
<lifeless> stub: have you had time to run the upstream release finder again ?
<jamesh> lifeless: he did and filed bugs 57198 and 57220
<lifeless> wasn't that the ftp one that was non-priority ? 
<lifeless> I think we dont need native ftp support, nuke it and use the http proxy alwasy ?
<jamesh> yeah
<jamesh> the second bug does need fixing though
<lifeless> whas the second one  about ?
<jamesh> the product-release-finder blows up if it hits discovers a product release but that release has already been registered in Launchpad
<jamesh> which happens because the product-release-finder isn't the only thing that can create new product releases (users can too)
<lifeless> ok. when it finds this it should set the tarball info for that release if its not set
<Ubugtu> New bug: #57662 in launchpad "queue reject doesn't" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57662
<lifeless> jamesh: ^^ does my comment make sense ?
<jamesh> lifeless: yeah.  That's basically what I suggested in the last comment.
<lifeless> excellent
<lifeless> go forth and bugfix!
<jamesh> should probably factor out some of the logic there into a a module so we can actually test it
<lifeless> testschmest
<lifeless> (did *I* say that?!)
<jamesh> we still don't have tests for the HTTP walker, but I'm pretty sure it is doing the right thing experimentally ...
<mpool> hi
<mpool> am i really not allowed to change the priority of a spec i just created? :/
<lifeless> muhahaha
<lifeless> what project ?
<mpool> launchpad-bazaar
<lifeless> no, you're not a driver there. we should fix that
<mpool> also why do we have this insane behaviour of turning the description into a comment when it's edited?
* mpool should be nice
<Ubugtu> New bug: #57665 in launchpad "can't change the priority of a spec i just created" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57665
<SteveA> morning
<lifeless> SteveA: hi, martin wanted to be able to set priority on specs in launchpad-bazaar
<mpool> hi SteveA 
<SteveA> hi lifeless, mpool 
<SteveA> mpool: I have a note to ping you this morning.  Is it about that, or other things too?
<lifeless> mpools stepped out, and I'm stepping out now myself
<lifeless> bye!
<SteveA> ok, i'll be around
<sivang> morning
<kiko> SteveA, hey
<kiko> SteveA, ping
<SteveA> kiko: hi
<kiko> SteveA, how's it going
<SteveA> going well#
<kiko> cool
<SteveA> i'm reading through that rosetta thread now
<kiko> right
<kiko> do you know anything about phone calls and mark?
<SteveA> nothing more than yesterday
<kiko> bummer man
<kiko> SteveA, wanna have a call anyway?
<SteveA> sure, cando
<SteveA> when?
<SteveA> i'd like to finish this rosetta thread first
<SteveA> whle it is all in my head still
<kiko> well, it can be later
<kiko> wanted to talk to you about our database class split
<SteveA> how about on the hour?
<kiko> SteveA, ping me then
<SteveA> kiko: ok
<jamesh> kiko: got time for a quick review? (in the displaying-paragraphs-of-text)
<kiko> jamesh, sure
<jamesh> kiko: https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/file8DJjEn.html
<jamesh> it constrains what is recognised as a URL a bit, so that e.g. http::No-cache=True isn't linkified
<kiko> mmmkay
<jamesh> and some of the characters we were treating as URL chars are not actually counted as URL chars even in the old RFC
<kiko> jamesh, really? 
<jamesh> kiko: yeah
<jamesh> kiko: the "national" characters aren't actually counted as unreserved in the RFC 1738 grammar
<jamesh> however the newer spec specifically allows "~"
<kiko> hmmm.
<kiko> jamesh, I won't have the braintime for reviewing this today, sorry, it requires char-by-char reading 
<kiko> jamesh, try SteveA?
<jamesh> kiko: okay.  I'll bung it up on the pending-reviews page.
<jamesh> those regular expressions look a lot like line noise ...
<kiko> jamesh, ping me on monday if you didn't find somebody. 
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> I hate regexps
<Ubugtu> New bug: #57675 in soyuz "Register need to regenerate a dists subtree in the database" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57675
<jamesh> maybe doing string interpolation for the main pattern might make the regexp a bit more readable
<SteveA> kiko: ping
<SteveA> j
<SteveA> jamesh: we can talk about this after my call with kiko
<SteveA> me, i love regexps
<kiko> SteveA, how about I call you when I leave for the london office? that way I can take advantage of the time in the DLR?
<SteveA> what time will that be?
<kiko> in a few hours, SteveA 
<SteveA> maybe, but maybe not
<SteveA> i have varioius calls today, and also getting mpt to the airport
<SteveA> so, take a chance if you like, or i'm available for sure right now
<kiko> SteveA, I'll take the change, in a discussion
<SteveA> the chance?
<SteveA> fine, just call me when you're ready
<jamesh> kiko: https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/filePcq69J.html <- a version with some of the common line noise collapsed
<SteveA> jamesh: what do you want me to look at?
<SteveA> jamesh: that link?
<jamesh> SteveA: yeah
<SteveA> ok
<jamesh> SteveA: trying to reduce the number of non-URLs that get matched as URLs
<SteveA> you don't need to use backslash escaping inside [] 
<jamesh> good point.  I probably need it to escape "-" though
<SteveA> unless it is first
<jamesh> okay.  I've got r"-a-zA-Z0-9._~%!$&'()*+,;=" as the main block of unreserved chars now
<SteveA> @
<SteveA> also
<jamesh> hmm?
<SteveA> zope3 urls use /@@foo
<jamesh> which is allowed in the path components
<sivang> jamesh: why the preceeding '-' for 'a', 'z' ?
<jamesh> the section of the regexp for matching path components is (?: / [%(unreserved)s:@] * )*
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> sivang: it means 'a literal -'
<SteveA> compare:
<SteveA> [a-z] 
<SteveA> [-a-z] 
<SteveA> [a-z\-] 
<sivang> right, which is a range
<jamesh> sivang: "-" is used for matching ranges of chars in patterns unless it is first
<SteveA> the last two are equivalent
<sivang> ah, cool
<jamesh> SteveA: I originally wasn't factoring out the unreserved chars.  Do you think it is more or less confusing how I've got it?
<SteveA> it is more-or-less confusing any way around :-)
<SteveA> i think it helps to use the RFC in this way
<SteveA> it wil make maintenance of the code easier
<SteveA> so we can see what the rfc says, and then how we have chosen to do things differently
<SteveA> I have one other note on how to factor this code
<SteveA> in webapp, we have a URL class
<SteveA> I want us to have a really useful URL type in our webapp infrastructure
<SteveA> so, rather than being just in DPOT, some of these regexes, that are directly related to the RFC, could be in that URL class
<SteveA> and that class could have facilities for matching URLs in text, for example
<jamesh> okay.  We'd need to substitute in the regexp directly though, since these substitutions really need to be done in a single pass
<kiko> +1 SteveA 
<SteveA> have a think about that, whether it makes sense
<kiko> having that in DPoT is weird
<SteveA> kiko: it makes sense, considering the role of DPoT
<jamesh> I mean doing multiple passes (one for bug links and OOPS strings, then one for URLs) would break
<SteveA> but there may be a better arrangement considering the codebase as a whole
<SteveA> jamesh: I agree.  Have a think about the issue, and see what kind of thing would make sense
<SteveA> imagine if there's other code where we want to extract URLs... like from an incoming email
<SteveA> it is straightforward to take a regex for matching URLs and combine it with others, for example
<SteveA> provided the names used for the various matching parts don't overlap
<SteveA> if anything, the RFC-regex text could go in the URL class in webapp
<SteveA> then be extended in DPoT with our DPoT policy
<jamesh> We've got another case already: IBugWatchSet.fromText() and fromMessage()
* SteveA waves hands around a bit more#
<SteveA> jamesh: I've had on my todo list to make the URL class really good, for a while
<SteveA> maybe you'd like to take this on as a mini project?
<SteveA> to make a good URL class for our webapp infrastrcuture
<SteveA> it's used in the menus code in particular right now
<SteveA> python std lib has just a bunch of functions
<SteveA> which are arguably broken anyway, wrt encodings
<SteveA> I'd like to see more of an OO approach
<jamesh> they currently run one regexp over the text for each tracker URL type and then make the watches -- being able to iterate through all the URLs in the document might be a better way
<SteveA> jamesh: what do you think? how does the idea of such a mini-projet appeal to you?
<jamesh> okay.
<SteveA> awesome
<SteveA> when you've got some sketch / ideas together
<SteveA> we should have an infrastructure call to kick other ideas around
<danilos> carlos: I think we should mark bug 56621 as duplicate of bug 351, explaining that fuzzy is actually needs-review in Rosetta (so, it's not really "fuzzy" as coming from gettext)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 56621 in rosetta "Color of fuzzy strings should be different" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/56621
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 351 in rosetta "Rosetta keeps reporting a wrong status (color bar) for translations" [Medium,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/351
<danilos> carlos: or should we leave it if we're planning to have both in the near future?
<carlos> danilos: I don't know...
<carlos> danilos: in fact, current 'Needs review' is more fuzzy as comming from gettext
<carlos> because we don't use that translation if the flag is set
<danilos> carlos: I know, I know
<danilos> carlos: but the "meaning" is not really the same
<danilos> carlos: and obviously, translators familiar with fuzzy get confused
<carlos> well, it is for the strings comming from .po files
<danilos> so we might simply explain that they are the same thing for the time being
<carlos> righ
<carlos> right
<carlos> I think so
<danilos> or that we're using fuzzy tag to mark strings as needing review
<carlos> until we implement the fuzzy spec
<danilos> yeah
<danilos> I just don't want to leave a bug report without any response
<carlos> danilos: yeah, that's a good policy. We should follow it more often :-(
<danilos> carlos: can you remind me how do I link it to a specification?
<danilos> or do I need to link bug from specification?
<carlos> I think you need to do it from the specification
<lucasvo> are there rss feeds for bugs and other things in launchpad so one can use them to include them into a page?
<lucasvo> or an API?
<kiko> lucasvo, not yet, but soon.
<lucasvo> why is it taking more than  10 days to import a language file into Rosetta?
<lucasvo> there were no changes in this list for a couple of days: https://launchpad.net/rosetta/imports/+index?target=products&status=NEEDS_REVIEW&type=po
<kiko> carlos, danilos: can you get an answer to lucasvo please?
<carlos> lucasvo: because we are importing 2 months of changes for Edgy
<carlos> lucasvo: and the process is busy with the first batch: https://launchpad.net/rosetta/imports/+index?target=all&status=APPROVED&type=all
<lucasvo> carlos: and you need a personal review?
<carlos> no
<lucasvo> carlos: and why does it take so long?
<carlos> lucasvo: well, the process started last Tuesday
<lucasvo> carlos: ehm, my file is in the queue for about 11 days
<carlos> lucasvo: so it cannot be there for 10 days unless you requested a product upload that Jordi didn't handle yet...
<lucasvo> that's a bummer
<carlos> lucasvo: where are you uploading it?
<lucasvo> carlos: https://launchpad.net/rosetta/imports/+index?target=products&status=NEEDS_REVIEW&type=po
<lucasvo> search for harmony
<lucasvo> Uploaded by lucasvo on 2006-08-14 23:27:06 CEST
<lucasvo> django.po in Harmony Series: trunk
<carlos> lucasvo: that needs a manual review
<lucasvo> carlos: why?
<carlos> lucasvo: because initial upload should be reviewed to be sure that maintainers wants to use Rosetta
<carlos> lucasvo: jordi handles such review
<carlos> and I guess he missed it because it's a .po file instead of using the .pot file extension
<carlos> jordi: hi, are you around?
<lucasvo> carlos: should I convert them to .pot first?
<carlos> lucasvo: once the initial upload is approved, new uploads are automatically imported
<carlos> lucasvo: no, that's fine it's just a file rename and we can handle it directly
<carlos> lucasvo: from what I see there, I guess you are one of the maintainers of Harmony, right?
<lucasvo> carlos: yes I am
<lucasvo> I am the owner of the LP team
<carlos> ok, then that's enough to import Harmony
<carlos> lucasvo: we don't have a way (yet) to automatically update the .pot and .po files from your repository
<carlos> so you should handle that task to update Rosetta data from time to time
<lucasvo> carlos: how should rosetta import it?
<lucasvo> from bzr branch?
<carlos> yeah, that's the main way we are going to implement to do automatic imports for products
<carlos> lucasvo: https://launchpad.net/products/harmony/trunk/+pots/django
<carlos> lucasvo: done
<Ubugtu> New bug: #57683 in malone "only sends one mail per product/package" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57683
<jordi> hey carlos
<carlos> jordi: hi
<carlos> jordi: don't worry I already handled the .pot import for Harmony
<jordi> lucasvo: I normally check that the people who upload new files are involved in the development of the application
<jordi> lucasvo: that's the main reason it sometimes takes some time
<carlos> jordi: could you give the ownership of https://launchpad.net/people/gnu-l10n-it to rosetta-admins and leave the team? (unless you want to translate into italian...)
<jordi> presto!
<carlos> thanks
<carlos> jordi: so, you changed from Administrator to Administrator.... what a big change ;-)
<carlos> https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/filebA1MWs.html
<jordi> your bug :)
<carlos> not mine ;-)
<jordi> you did this too for maori :)
<carlos> I don't handle teams code!
<jordi> gee, the sodium password I never figure out
<carlos> I don't read my emails ;-) just the others :-P
<carlos> It's just the email with the change notification
<jordi>  it's buggy :)
<jordi> and it includes a "None" string at the end :)
<carlos> jordi: btw, could you notify Neil that hu.po and de.po file imports failed due a bad file format? (I just checked it)
<carlos> hmmm, so Edgy is adding a good feature for Rosetta... Firefox with spell checking integrated ;-)
<kiko> heh
<carlos> It just should select the right dictionary based on the language attribute we put in our textareas
<carlos> but other than that...
<jordi> carlos: have you checked the German file?
<carlos> jordi: both
<carlos> msgfmt complained 
<jordi> I see it
<seb128> carlos: hey. Did you get the evolution-2.8 template with the package update?
<carlos> seb128: yes
<carlos> and I already renamed the translation domain
<seb128> carlos: ok, thank you
<carlos> tomorrow's lang packs should get it fixed
<carlos> np
* carlos -> lunch
<Ubugtu> New bug: #57698 in malone "+packagebugs-search crashes when no query string is passed." [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57698
<Ubugtu> New bug: #57705 in launchpad-support-tracker "Broken link in SourcePackage +tickets page." [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57705
<Ubugtu> New bug: #57708 in soyuz "Language pack uploads require manual intervention" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57708
<elmo> NOTICE: the Launchpad librarian is going down in 10 minutes time for an hour; launchpad itself will still be up, bug anything that uses the librarian for file storage  (bug attachments, build logs, hackergotchis etc.) will be unavailable
<Ubugtu> New bug: #57715 in malone "Lost comments on bug #57607" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57715
<Ubugtu> New bug: #57723 in launchpad "bzr: ERROR: Invalid range access." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57723
<elmo> librarian is back
<flacoste> how do we merge account?
<flacoste> I mean can a user merge two accounts he owns?
<flacoste> there is a support request open on launchpad-support-tracker about that
<flacoste> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad-support-tracker/+ticket/1541
<salgado> flacoste, yes, https://launchpad.net/people/+requestmerge
<flacoste> salgado: thanks and is there a menu link to that page somewhere?
<flacoste> salgado: we don't have any support contacts for the launchpad-support-tracker
<salgado> but in that case the guy doesn't have access to one of the account's email address anymore
<salgado> flacoste, there's a link to that page in https://launchpad.net/people
<flacoste> what do we do when the user doesn't have access to the duplicated email?
<salgado> and in launchpad.net/people/<name>/, in case you're logged in and the <name> account hasn't been claimed yet
<salgado> flacoste, we have to ask one of the launchpad admins to do the merge --there's an admin interface for these cases
<flacoste> salgado: I'm willing to add myself as support contact, but we might want to also add the Launchpad QA team
<salgado> flacoste, yeah, I think we should do that.  are you a member of that team?
<flacoste> salgado: nope
<flacoste> flacoste: I could be if they want me :-)
<salgado> flacoste, I'll ask matsubara to do that when he comes back, then
<salgado> (I'm not a member of that team either)
<flacoste> salgado: great, who are launchpad admins?
<salgado> launchpad.net/people/admins
<flacoste> kiko, stevea, lifeless, stub: there is a support request for merging two accounts in which the user doesn't access to one email anymore: https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad-support-tracker/+ticket/1541
<flacoste> salgado: do you have a few minutes?
<salgado> flacoste, sure
<flacoste> salgado: i was about to fix bug 57705
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 57705 in launchpad-support-tracker "Broken link in SourcePackage +tickets page." [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57705
<flacoste> but i'm wondering if I should just remove the link or write a +gethelp page which would make sense in the distribution source package context
<flacoste> i first tried to register the same template that worked on source package but i noticed a few problems
<flacoste> 1) i need also to register +portlet-translations
<flacoste> 2) there is a test asking users for product series information that seems to be always present
<flacoste> and the +packaging page isn't available on the distribution source package context
<flacoste> so, what do you think is the best option: copy the +gethelp template and remove what doesn't make sense in the distrosourcepackage context or just remove the link?
<salgado> afaik, the +gethelp page is mainly an entry point for people comming from the "Help -> Get Help Online ..." menu item on ubuntu gnome applications, right?
<salgado> if you port that page to the distribution source package context, you won't be able to link to the +addticket of that context, because it doesn't have one
<salgado> so, another possible solution, although a bit evil (since it changes your context), would be to make the +gethelp link on /ubuntu/+source/foo point to /ubuntu/<latest-release>/+source/foo/+gethelp
<salgado> IOW, I think we'd have to cripple the page in order to make it work on this context, so I'd rather remove the link or redirect
<salgado> flacoste, ^
<flacoste> salgado: fwimw, the +addticket is working on the distribution source package context
<salgado> flacoste, ah, I didn't know that -- it doesn't work in staging
<flacoste> and yes, +gethelp is mainly the entry point for 'Get Help Online...'
<salgado> did you fix that in your branch?
<flacoste> salgado: nope
<flacoste> salgado: it does work on staging, if you visite https://staging.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/putty/+tickets and click 'Request Support' you'll land on the +addticket page
<salgado> aaaargh
<salgado> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+sources/firefox/ works
<salgado> but https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+sources/firefox/ doesn't
<flacoste> salgado: where does this +sources come from?
<salgado> it must be https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/firefox/
<salgado> I don't know. :)
<salgado> maybe I typed it
<flacoste> salgado: ok, i use the UI and it uses +source link
<salgado> okay, then forget what I said about having to cripple the page
<flacoste> but do you think it still makes sense to have the 'Help and support options' page on the distribution source package page
<flacoste> it is a hard page to get to: search for package in the distribution then click on the source package
<salgado> yeah, maybe it makes sense to have it, but I don't think it's really necessary
<flacoste> salgado: well, editing the template to remove the product series check and translation portlet isn't hard either
<salgado> right, but I don't see much benefit in having that page, so I think I'd be okay to just remove the link and avoid future breakage caused by having two almost identical versions of the same template
* flacoste also wonders why there isn' t a product attribute on IDistributionSourcePackage while there is on ISourcePackkage
<flacoste> salgado: i agree, let's remove the link
<salgado> we could workaround that, but I don't think we should spend much time on this
<Ubugtu> New bug: #57742 in malone "xmlrpc filebug API raises TypeError exception" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57742
* bradb & # lunch
<jkakar> Can I expect the supermirror to slurp up new revisions in mirrored branches at least once every 24h?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #57751 in launchpad ""Show only bugs with patches available" has no effect" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57751
<salgado> BjornT, around?
<bradb> /j #canonical screenshotssuck
<bradb> damn
<BjornT> salgado: yeah, i'm around, but not for long.
<salgado> BjornT, just wanted to check if you've seen my reply to your review... is it okay to merge that branch with the changes I described in that email?
<BjornT> salgado: i'll take a quick look now
<BjornT> salgado: it looks good
<salgado> BjornT, cool. ta!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #57756 in rosetta "Empty search in /potemplatenames crashes" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57756
<flacoste> bradb: ping
<bradb> flacoste: pong
<flacoste> bradb: I've stumbled across something weird in mailnotification
<flacoste> there is a function update_security_contact_subscriptions which subscribes the security contact to the bug on product change
<flacoste> this seems to go against the use of indirect subscribers?
<bradb> flacoste: there are three types of indirect subscribers: assignees, bug contacts, and from dupes
<flacoste> bradb: ok, security contact isn't an indirect subscriber
<bradb> nope. security bugs are private by default, and indirect subscriptions don't apply to private bugs.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #57759 in launchpad "Accessing +mergerequest-sent page after successfully completing the merging process crashes." [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57759
<flacoste> bradb: hmm, ok, but what about public security bug?
<bradb> flacoste: True. The line between explicit and implicit security contacts in that case may be somewhat arbitrary.
<flacoste> bradb: so it means that you subscribe explicitely the security contact to each security bug?
<flacoste> bradb: so if the security contact change, the old one is still subscribed to the old security bugs?
<bradb> flacoste: yeah. now that privacy and security have been collapsed into one box on filebug, i have to wonder how often the code in question is even being touched.
<flacoste> bradb: anyway, this was just a question, I'll leave it to you if this is worth a bug or an XXX in the code or just forget about it ;-)
<bradb> flacoste: right. my mind is kind of elsewhere atm, so maybe i'll file a bug to think about it more later. something smells not quite right.
<bradb> Hm, or maybe not, I dunno. ISTR that security contacts need to unsubscribe from bugs, which is one of the reasons they were explicit.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #57762 in launchpad-cal "Repetitive SQL query while generating a calendar." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57762
<Ubugtu> New bug: #57765 in soyuz "+packaging link in the distrorelease sourcepackage page should be more obvious" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57765
#launchpad 2006-08-26
<henrym> does launchpad provide source hosting for projects? like sourceforge does? I can't seem to find out anywhere...
<lucasvo> henrym: it can host bzr branches for you
<lucasvo> henrym: but there is no webhosting so far
<henrym> lucasvo: hmm, ok. thanks
<lifeless> henrym: thats a 'yes' :) - source hosting for sure
<henrym> lifeless: yeah, provided I use bzr?
<lifeless> yes
<mejde> how do I delete my account?
<mejde> anyone?
<Burgundavia> mejde: hm, no idea, sorry
<mejde> that sucks
<mejde> at least it's mildly annoying
<mejde> guess I'll have to waste time mailing administrators then...
<lifeless> theres no account deletion facility
<lifeless> just dont use it if you dont want to
<mejde> I didn't even ask for it to be added
<mejde> for fucks sake
<mejde> if I had added it myself I wouldn't be so irritated
<mejde> sorry
<Burgundavia> mejde: are you a debian developer?
<mejde> no... why do you ask?
<Burgundavia> they got bulk added
<Burgundavia> how did you get added?
<mejde> I probably got added because i had a bugzilla account
<Burgundavia> right
<jamesh> yep.  We migrated bugzilla accounts over to Launchpad when shutting down bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<jamesh> mejde: who would your comments be attributed to if your account was deleted?
<mejde> if there's no easy way to remove it then you could at least only migrate with users consent or something
<mejde> I don't care
<mejde> that's sort of your problem.... right
<mejde> leave my name in there or something... sure
<mejde> I just don't want an account
<lifeless> mejde: we represent a name by an account
<mejde> lifeless: so?
<lifeless> so we've done precisely what you describe. Just dont use it if you dont want to
<mejde> you can't do anything to mitigate that?
<jamesh> mejde: is it mainly that you don't want to receive email?
<mejde> no
<lifeless> to mitigate -what- then ?
<mejde> remove my user page etc
<mejde> ah... wait... never mind
<mejde> I'll just change name and mail to something completely irrelevant
<lifeless> what is it about the user page that concerns you?
<mejde> there
<mejde> I just don't want it...
<mejde> I didn't ask for it... and don't want it
<mejde> hard to understand... I know
<lifeless> if it was causing you grief
<mejde> and no, I'm not an Ubuntu hater
<lifeless> like spam, or such, I'd understand more
<mejde> nor a Canonical hater
<lifeless> and I could definately try to fix that
<jamesh> mejde: are other people likely to share your reasons for wanting to delete their account?  If so, perhaps we can change something about the page presentation.
<jamesh> as it is, you're not giving us much to work with
<mejde> and i don't care... I'm happy now
<mejde> bye
<jamesh> bizarre
<lifeless> particularly as changing email requires confirmation
<Burgundavia> indeed
<Burgundavia> people are different
<lifeless> Burgundavia: I think you missed my point - he can't have changed the email to something bogus
<Burgundavia> hmm, right
<jamesh> unless he has control of an irrelevant email address ...
* jamesh notes that there are a number of domains we should disallow for email addresses for this reason
<lifeless> true, but it will still be his .. 
<jamesh> not necessarily
<lifeless> ah, I see.
<lifeless> like hotmail
<jamesh> nope
<lifeless> no?
<jamesh> there are sites where you can use anything@domain.com and any mail sent to it shows up at http://www.domain.com/anything
<jamesh> some even provide RSS feeds
<Burgundavia> disallowing whole domains is a bad idea
<Burgundavia> there are legit users using hotmail and as they are likely to be the non-tech savvy ones, you run yourself into a serious issue
<jamesh> not suggesting blocking of hotmail
<jamesh> (although hotmail seems to treat most of our confirmation messages as spam ...)
<jamesh> things like http://mailnull.com/
<jamesh> or mailinator.com
<pygi> can malone product bugs be in sync with trac?
* pygi pokes someone?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #57806 in rosetta "gnome-desktop-2.0.mo disappears from daily generated language-pack-gnome-es since 20060823" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57806
<pygi> can malone product bugs be in sync with trac? (both ways)
<lucasvo> lucasvo@supernova:~/Desktop/vincisolutions/webmail/addressbook/harmony/addressbook$ bzr push
<lucasvo> Using saved location: sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~harmony-dev/harmony/addressbook
<lucasvo> bzr: ERROR: Lock was broken while still open: LockDir(sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Eharmony-dev/harmony/addressbook/.bzr/branch/lock) - check storage consistency!
<lucasvo> wtf?
<lucasvo> can somebody help me?!
<danilos> lucasvo: try "bzr break-lock"
<danilos> though, it doesn't sound like that problem
<BlueAidan> how long is the usual delay between pushing a revision to LP and it showing up on the website / be available for others to merge?
<lucasvo> BlueAidan: the website and the bazaar are two different things
<lucasvo> BlueAidan: not on website doesn't mean not available for branching
<lucasvo> danilos: no, that doesn't fix it
<lucasvo> danilos: I would have to break-lock on the server
<lucasvo> any bazaar admin online?
<lucasvo> !help
<LarstiQ> lucasvo: does the lock directory actually exist?
<lucasvo> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~harmony-dev/harmony/addressbook/.bzr/branch/lock/
<lucasvo> yes it odes
<lucasvo> LarstiQ: or what do you mean?
<LarstiQ> that is what I mean, recently a bug for such a case was reported and fixed, but it isn't yours it seems
<LarstiQ> lucasvo: you knoe you can 'bzr break-lock http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~harmony-dev/harmony/addressbook/'?
<LarstiQ> know, even
* LarstiQ is a bit tired and rambling, sorry
<lucasvo> LarstiQ: not really: http://pastebin.ca/150336
<LarstiQ> lets see what raises that condition then
<LarstiQ> lucasvo: it seems to arise when there is a broken lock that is claimed by someone else
<lucasvo> LarstiQ: that means?
<LarstiQ> someone else might have been using it at the same time
<LarstiQ> but I'm too tired to do this correctly :/
<LarstiQ> lucasvo: how long has this been happening?
<lucasvo> LarstiQ: for about 5h
<LarstiQ> any idea how it started?
<lucasvo> no
<lucasvo> LarstiQ: could you at least delete the lock
<LarstiQ> lucasvo: I'm a bzr user, not an lp admin
<LarstiQ> lucasvo: you could ask in #bzr if anyone knows what to do, but it's fairly quiet over there too. The .au people will be awake in a couple of hours, but it is also weekend
<LarstiQ> lucasvo: I'm sorry I can't help more than that
<lucasvo> LarstiQ: oh
<lucasvo> LarstiQ: anyway thanks
<cuco> hi, i found that i have an account in lauchpad, which i never regisgterd. the site displayes this channel as on the the contacts
<lifeless> LarstiQ: you can't break-lock over http ;)
<lifeless> LarstiQ: not yet anyhow.
<lifeless> (because its readonly)
<lifeless> it looks like there are no held locks to me
<lifeless> lucasvo: ^
<lucasvo> lifeless: strange
<lucasvo> I'll try it again
<lucasvo> Using saved location: sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~harmony-dev/harmony/addressbook
<lucasvo> bzr: ERROR: Lock was broken while still open: LockDir(sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Eharmony-dev/harmony/addressbook/.bzr/branch/lock) - check storage consistency!
<lucasvo> I still get the same error
<lifeless> thats sftp not http
<lucasvo> it's not the same?
<lifeless> no
<lifeless> not at all
<lucasvo> oh
<lifeless> do you have lftp ?
<lifeless> er, scratch that
<lifeless> run
<lifeless> bzr info sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Eharmony-dev/harmony/addressbook/
<lifeless> it will tell you the lock status
#launchpad 2006-08-27
<lifeless> lucasvo: did you try that ?
<pygi> lifeless, can I grab you for a sec?
<lifeless> sure
<pygi> lifeless, what's the current status of malone and trac communication? I want to have both ways bug managing
<lifeless> I dont know
<lifeless> bradb or bjornt are the malone gods
<pygi> lifeless, oki, will bug them, thanks
<pygi> BjornT, poke?
<mejde> http://0pointer.de/blog/projects/launchpad-stole-my-name
<mejde> perhaps my reason for throwing a hissy fit in here yesterday aren't the exact same as Lennart's but its along the same lines...
<mato> hi
<borgcube_> hello, i would like to register an openpgp keys, but i did not receive any mail with next instruction. i wait for this mail more as 24 hours. what's wrong? fingerprint is ok.
<ryu> hi
<mejde> I don't see why you would have such a hard time understanding that people don't want http://<domain>/<their name> pages created left and right without their consent
<borgcube_> must be openpgp public key send to keyserver.ubuntu.com? because i send key only to main pgp server (i guess certserver.pgp.com)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #57853 in malone "Link to an answer to "why can't I triage?"" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57853
<Ubugtu> New bug: #57854 in malone "A reporter shouldn't be able to confirm his own bug" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57854
<Ubugtu> New bug: #57857 in malone "Need a search option for when a bug was last updated" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57857
<lucasvo> lifeless: ping
<lucasvo> lifeless: http://pastebin.ca/150745
<LarstiQ> lifeless: doh, that's such a simple thing, I could have thought of that
<lucasvo> lifeless: I still get the same error
<lifeless> lucasvo: ok, do
<lifeless> bzr break-lock sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Eharmony-dev/harmony/addressbook/
<lifeless> it should ask you if you want to break the lock, type 'y' and entry
<lifeless> *enter*
<lucasvo> lucasvo@supernova:~/Desktop/vincisolutions/mailbox2/docs$  bzr break-lock sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Eharmony-dev/harmony/addressbook/
<lucasvo> Break lock <bzrlib.transport.sftp.SFTPTransport url=sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Eharmony-dev/harmony/addressbook/.bzr/branch/> held by lucasvo@vincisolutions.ch@supernova [process #11627] ? [y/n] :y
<lucasvo> bzr: ERROR: exceptions.IOError: rmdir failed at /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/bzrlib/transport/sftp.py line 540 in _translate_io_exception
<lucasvo> lifeless: lol
<lifeless> ok, that rmdir definately should not fail
<lifeless> (its trying to remove the held subdir
<lifeless> can you wait for .au monday for this? I'd like to get spiv, who maintains our sftp server code, to examine this in situ
<lucasvo> lifeless: strange though that it works now
<lifeless> oh ?
<lifeless> that fixed it ?
<lucasvo> lucasvo@supernova:~/Desktop/vincisolutions/webmail/trunk$ bzr push
<lucasvo> Using saved location: sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~harmony-dev/harmony/trunk
<lucasvo> 0 revision(s) pushed.   
<lucasvo> lifeless: I don't really know
<lucasvo> I need to check if it really worked though
<lifeless> bzr info again
<lucasvo> aparently it worked
<lucasvo> lifeless: thanks
<lucasvo> however I wonder why I got this error
<lifeless> looks like a failure at the end of the first push to me
<lifeless> or some later push
<lifeless> branch failed to unlock - could be a network glitch etc - but it failed after the repository was unlocked
<spiv> lifeless, lucasvo: "Directory not empty" according to the logs
<spiv> lifeless, lucasvo: when trying to delete ".bzr/branch/lock/broken.n3od98yk38yj7r95805y.tmp"
<lucasvo> spiv: that means?
<spiv> (when attempting to remove a directory)
<spiv> lucasvo: not sure, lifeless probably has a good idea.
<lifeless> spiv: sounds like theres a tmp file in that dir
<spiv> lifeless: 8 of them, to be precise.
<spiv> lifeless: all of the form pending.*.tmp
<spiv> Actually, they're directories, not files.
<lucasvo> spiv: but the strange thing is, that it's working now
<lifeless> spiv: you can see them ?
<lucasvo> even though I got the error
<spiv> lifeless: yep
<lifeless> lucasvo: it moves the held lock before it deletes that data that comprises it
<lifeless> spiv: if its all innocent data, please bundle it up or otherwise describe it for analysis and attach to the bug I opened ?
<spiv> lifeless: I'm not sure what comprises innocent data here (I don't know the details of how bzr locks work), but I'll add info to the bug.
<lifeless> spiv: any files with data in them that look personal would be a problem
<spiv> Oh, right, that sort of innocent.
<Vpost> Excuse me - is it possible to delete launchpad account?
<Vpost> ?
<teolemon> hello
<teolemon> has anyone here control over the waiting list for rosetta ?
<Yannig> Hello everybody :)
<SteveA> w/in 4
<sivang> hi SteveA 
<Mez> how long should a branch be "testing" for import for ?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #57924 in rosetta "Request: Option to select "suggestions"" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57924
<Ubugtu> New bug: #57925 in rosetta "Request: Cascading Translations" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57925
<BlueAidan> hmm, I'm getting a strange error when I try to get on lauchpad.
<BlueAidan> error trying to validate certificate via OCSP, server busy
<lifeless> sounds like your browser is doing a revocation certificate lookup
<lifeless> I think we still have self-signed certs though, so that wont work
<BlueAidan> I'm on firefox. How should I fix it? I can't get view the site at all.
<lifeless> check your options, its something you would have turned on
<BlueAidan> I don't recall turning it on, but I did find an option to disable it.
<BlueAidan> it was set to only do it if the site had one specified.
<lifeless> interesting
<lifeless> you might like to file a bug on launchpad about that :)
<lifeless> I dont know where the fault lies
<BlueAidan> weird... after turning it back on, I get no error
<BlueAidan> bugger, now it's doing it again!
<BlueAidan> I'll file the bug...
#launchpad 2007-08-20
<ubotu> New bug: #133556 in launchpad "Link for claiming a Launchpad profile doesn't look like an action" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133556
<mpt> https://launchpad.net/giedrius
<ubotu> New bug: #133563 in launchpad "No indication of which projects are most active overall" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133563
<LaserJock> everybody getting excited for a new LP release?
<thumper> LaserJock: oh, yeah
<superm1> i'm really excited to see PPA's go live :)
<LaserJock> me too
<LaserJock> I was going to try to upload some stuff
<LaserJock> but then I realized it'd get wiped out when PPA goes live
<LaserJock> so I'll wait
<superm1> i'm glad they will get wiped, so that all the stuff that i uploaded without appending a ~ppaX to the version number won't be cleared out
<superm1> *will be
<LaserJock> yes that's true
<LaserJock> I put a Debian version in one of my packages instead of an ubuntu version
<superm1> i did it on a whole bunch of packages that i was thinking of using PPA to test build before attaching to a bug report
<superm1> oops :)
<ajmitch> oh, when's it going live?
<LaserJock> 22nd I think
<ajmitch> useful
<ajmitch> I see there's a size limit on how much you can have in your PPA?
<LaserJock> yeah, I thinks
<LaserJock> *think so
<LaserJock> hmm, perhaps we'll get mailing lists with this rollout
<ajmitch> that'd be great
<ajmitch> team-based lists?
<LaserJock> I guess
<LaserJock> https://launchpad.net/launchpad/+milestone/1.1.8
<ajmitch> yeah, I was just looking there :)
<ajmitch> delivery is unknown for all of those specs
<thumper> LaserJock: I don't think so
<ajmitch> hey thumper 
<thumper> hi ajmitch
<LaserJock> thumper: so the specs should get bumped?
<thumper> LaserJock: I expect barry will do that Monday morning
<thumper> (his time)
* Starting logfile irclogs/launchpad.log
<carlos> morning
<Hobbsee> morning carlos!
<HighNo> Hi there, is there any way to track the number of downloads for a project's provided file?
<mrevell> HighNo: Right now, I don't think there is.
<mrevell> HighNo: Want me to file a bug or would you like to do it yourself?
<HighNo> I'm kind of busy atm, if you could file it would be great
<ubotu> New bug: #133611 in rosetta "Translation file uploads end in the wrong place" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133611
<ubotu> New bug: #133622 in launchpad "Odd "optional" label in "Mark as duplicate" form for bugs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133622
<zahris> i'm have a problem. everytime i try to do "bzr push" to my branch i got this message "No new revisions to push"
<SteveA> do bzr info for your local branch, and the place you're pushing to
<SteveA> and compare the information you get about the dates of the last revision
<zahris> the information is the same.. i've tried to redo the steps from 
<zahris> dch -i but the same thing happen
<zahris> the bzr commit done without any problem. but when i do "bzr push" it says "No new revisions to push"
<mpt> zahris, when you do "bzr info" for your local branch, what are the first two lines after "Location:"?
<zahris>        checkout root: file:///tmp/gnome-panel/
<zahris>   checkout of branch: sftp://noorzein@bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Eblankon-pemaket/blankon/gnome-panel/
<mpt> hmm, I don't know what the problem could be then
<mpt> spiv, still around?
<spiv> mpt: ish
<spiv> zahris: ah, you have a checkout, not a branch.
<spiv> zahris: so when you do "bzr commit" it stores the new revision on the branch, which is at bazaar.launchpad.net.
<zahris> yes
<spiv> zahris: so there's no revisions to push because they're already there :)
<zahris> so i don't need to do bzr push anymore?
<spiv> Not with a checkout.
<zahris> so what should i do then?
<spiv> Just what you're doing is fine.
<zahris> okay then thanks for your help
<zahris> youre very helpfull :)
<mpt> oh, of course
<mpt> zahris, the only catch is, you won't be able to commit offline
<mpt> whereas if you were using a local branch instead of a checkout, you could
<mpt> If you're always connected to the Internet, though, that won't be a problem.
<spiv> You can do "commit --local" when offline though.
<zahris> wel that's a problem.. couse i'm not always online.. so how could i fix it?
<spiv> Then just commit as normal again to commit the local commits to the branch on launchpad.
<spiv> (i.e. without --local)
<mpt> wow
<mpt> that is cool
<spiv> bzr should remind you about that if you do try to commit to a remote branch while offline.
<Hobbsee> any idea when joey will be around?
<bac> Hobbsee:  joey usually shows up around now -- certainly within the hour
<Hobbsee> bac: cool, thanks
<SteveA> spiv: that's awesome.  I never knew bzr would do that.  That deserves a blog entry on the launchpad blog
<SteveA> mrevell: hey, what do you think?
* mrevell reads up
<SteveA> mrevell: the cool thing is, you're using a checkout (svn style use of bazaar) against a branch in launchpad
<SteveA> and then you get disconnected from the internet
<SteveA> so bzr notices when you try to commit, and recommends you do a commit --local
<SteveA> so you can continue working
<mrevell> Ah, excellent. That is cool.
<mrevell> SteveA: Thanks for the pointer. That's definitely worth a blog post.
<mrevell> spiv: I've been hoping to get other members of the team to write short posts highlighting cool Launchpad (and Bazaar) features. Would you be interested in writing a couple of paragraphs on this?
<ubotu> New bug: #133676 in malone "Non-admin team member can make the team a bug security contact." [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133676
<ubotu> New bug: #133701 in malone "Unhelpful "invalid value" error when assigning a bug task to a non-existent person." [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133701
<MFen> how do you associate a team (which i own) with a project (which i own)?
<salgado> MFen, what sort of association would you like? the team being the project owner, a bug contact, a security contact?
<MFen> oh, those are my only options?
<MFen> i guess i should make the team project owner
<MFen> i think i know how to do that
<MFen> "Driver" is owner right?
<salgado> MFen, there are other options, in fact
<MFen> can i hear about them? :)
<salgado> owner is the maintainer, actually
<MFen> ah, right
<salgado> there's also driver, bug contact and security contact
<MFen> got it
<MFen> launchpad is pretty cool
<MFen> are there plans to integrate mailing lists?
<MFen> that's really the only thing i'm missing.  i don't mind hosting my source code, but hosting mailing lists is turning out to be annoying.
<salgado> MFen, we can host the source code for you!
<MFen> i know, but i don't want you to, and you don't host mercurial. :)
<MFen> i have some "private" repos, and it's awfully convenient for me to have my OS projects in the same place as my sekrit ones.
<MFen> plus, mercurial.
<salgado> there are plans to integrate mailing lists, and that should happen some time soon
<MFen> that would be sweet.
<ubotu> New bug: #133708 in rosetta "Allow download of translations that meet certain requirements, e.g. completeness" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133708
<ubotu> New bug: #133720 in launchpad "Prefix subject in emails sent by LP" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133720
<ubotu> New bug: #133731 in launchpad "Include the error ID  OOPS-597D2199  in your message." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133731
<Cypher> yo yo yo
<Cypher> anyone home?
<mayeco> hi
<Cypher> sup?
<mayeco> fine
<mayeco> and u?
<Cypher> good
<Cypher> i don't remember registering for launchpad
<Cypher> what is it?
<Cypher> i keep getting emails for it
<kblin> Cypher: are you an ubuntu dev?
<Cypher> nope
<Cypher> i don't do any programming
<mayeco> this is launchpad irc
<mayeco> launchpad.net
<Cypher> so it's just ubuntu developer stuff?
<mayeco> yes
<Cypher> kk thanks
<thumper> Cypher: you can ask a question on the launchpad product
<thumper> Cypher: and what type of emails are you getting?
<Cypher> about verifying my accout with launchpad
<thumper> Cypher: rereading the first thing I said, it wasn't overly clear (https://launchpad.net/launchpad)
<thumper> Cypher: someone may have tried to register an account with your email address
<Cypher> i'm starting to think it may have been from when i was trying to submit a bug report
<thumper> Cypher: yes, I'm fairly sure you have to have a login to submit a bug report
<Cypher> that
<Cypher> that's prob. it then
<Cypher> ok, thanks for the help man
<anonymousPlayer> still Launchpad closed source (sry if i'm boring with this questio)
<ubotu> New bug: #133761 in launchpad "Misleading "Register" button on Launchpad home page." [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133761
#launchpad 2007-08-21
<lifeless> kiko-afk: ping
<Amaranth> looks like the 'Priority: Optional' bug in the PPAs wasn't actually fixed, anyone remember the bug number?
<LaserJock> hmm, anybody know where Joey went off to?
<thumper> LaserJock: yeah, ISP problems
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<mayeco> mpt: hey
<mayeco> mpt: easy....
<mayeco> :D
<mpt> hmm?
<ubotu> New bug: #133776 in malone "Mail notifications are using project's display name instead of target name" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133776
<lifeless> reviewer meeting in 3 minutes
<thumper> here
<jamesh> hi
<lifeless> spiv: ping
<lifeless> is BjornT on leave now ?
<BjornT> hi
<lifeless> hi :)
<lifeless> sorry for the slight delay, I was showing Martin the door
<jamesh> is it a nice door?
<lifeless> it is
<lifeless> I'll ring spiv 
<lifeless> done
<spiv> Hi.
<spiv> lifeless: thanks
<lifeless> np, I live to nag
<lifeless> or is it nag to live
<lifeless> next meeting, 28th same time ?
<lifeless>  * Roll call
<lifeless>  * Next meeting
<lifeless>  * Queue status.
<lifeless>  * Discouraging huge branches (barry)
<lifeless>  * Notes to reviewers inside code, e.g. "REVIEWER: I'll file a bug for this after approval" or "REVIEWER: This code didn't match that comment before, but with this change it does." (jtv)
<lifeless>  * Graduations and new recruits (barry)
<lifeless>  * Spiv staying as reviewer (lifeless)
<lifeless> I'll take that as a yes.
<thumper> I was waiting for the rollcall
<thumper> yes to the 28th
<lifeless> roll call happened, you guys said hi :)
<lifeless>  == queue status ==
<lifeless> 13 open reviews
<jamesh> half are assigned to stub
<lifeless> 9 over the target
<lifeless> I suck most. (sorry curtis)
<thumper> I'm in communication with ddaa, mwh and stub about code import db patches
<lifeless> thumper: are they actually in 'needs review' though?
<lifeless> or are they 'bounced and discussion about how to get them back in' ?
<thumper> lifeless: they are in response to bounce,
<thumper> lifeless: but I think they still need work
<lifeless> Then I think they should not be shown as unreviewed; this is a failing of our system at the moment, its too black and white
<lifeless> sometimes things become multiple peoples responsibility; as these have.
<thumper> true
<thumper> it is kind of db review though, getting them right
<lifeless> it is
<thumper> it is a weird state
<lifeless> but its not a back and forth clearly partitioned thing like most reviews, from what I can tell
<thumper> not right now, now
<lifeless> its more pre-implementation design call stuff, being done at the end :)
* thumper nods
<lifeless> anyhow, you are taking responsibility for sheparding them
<thumper> yep
<lifeless> If you are sure that work needs to be done, I think they should come out of the queue
<thumper> ok, I'll move them after the meeting
<lifeless> one sec, I'll minute the guts of this
<lifeless> put them back to w-i-p I think
<thumper> yep
* Starting logfile irclogs/launchpad.log
<thekorn> hi all, where is the right place to report a bug in https://bugs.staging.launchpad.net
<thekorn> the "filter"-box on pages like https://bugs.staging.launchpad.net/ubuntu/ is not working
<BjornT> thekorn: please file them at https://launchpad.net/malone/+filebug
<thekorn> BjornT: ok, will do thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #133807 in malone "Filters-portlet on staging.launchpad.net is not working" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133807
<Kuhrscher> danilos: Hi, I'm just trying to improve the translator credits in KDE apps...
<danilos> Kuhrscher: hi Jannick
<Kuhrscher> danilos: Could you tell me how you made it to leave one mail adress empty?
<danilos> Kuhrscher: can it actually be done in KDE?
<Kuhrscher> danilos: not is beautiful as in gnome but  better than now ;-)
<danilos> well, I used KDE documentation to see how it's done, and it says that one just needs to leave an empty text between commas... i.e. if it would otherwise be "someone@mail.com,blah@foo.bar,ha@hehe.com", it can also be "someone@mail.com,,ha@hehe.com"
* mpt grins at "beautiful as in gnome"
<Kuhrscher> mpt: If there is one single point... ;-)
* jordi punches danilos.
<jordi> danilos: dude I didn't see you at GUADEC!
* danilos kicks jordi back
<danilos> jordi: next time, try coming :)
<jordi> WOA! so that's how you did it!
<danilos> Kuhrscher: the thing is, with GNOME, we have a free-form text field... with KDE, we've got a comma separated list of names and corresponding comma separated list of emails... if you've got any suggestions on how to improve either, feel free to say so
<Kuhrscher> danilos: I'm just making a screenshot
<Kuhrscher> danilos: http://www.kuhr.org/translatorcredits.jpg
<Kuhrscher> danilos: It's far away from being perfect, but I thinks it's better than the current version...
<danilos> Kuhrscher: can you do that without patching KDE? if not, we'll have to change this in Ubuntu kdelibs package as well...
<Kuhrscher> Just, with commas etc ;-)
<Kuhrscher> Patrick Trettenbrein, Jannick Kuhr, , Launchpad contributions:, Jannick Kuhr, Patrick Trettenbrein, Jannick Kuhr, Patrick Trettenbrein, Jannick Kuhr
<Kuhrscher> patrick.trettenbrein@kdemail.net, jakuhr-linux@gmx.de,,, https://launchpad.net/~jakuhr, https://launchpad.net/~trettenbrein, https://launchpad.net/~jakuhr, https://launchpad.net/~trettenbrein, https://launchpad.net/~jakuhr
<Kuhrscher> We use ", ," to get a line break befor the "Launchpad contribs"
<Kuhrscher> "Lauchpad contributions" as the first Launchpad translator and no mail adress for him ;-)
<Kuhrscher> danilos: And instead of mail adresses for the launchpad users their accounts as in the Gnome credits.
<danilos> Kuhrscher: ah, ok, that's some serious hacking into the KDE style support... the thing is, I didn't really have too much experience with KDE, so thanks for the tips on how it actually works in KDE programs :)
<Kuhrscher> danilos: You should use KDE ;-)
<Kuhrscher> danilos: Could you implement the credits like this?
<danilos> Kuhrscher: sure thing, I am filing a bug right now :)
<Kuhrscher> danilos: Great :)
<danilos> Kuhrscher: but still, GNOME is so much better... you can also email me at danilo@gnome.org, but I am not biased at all :P
<Kuhrscher> danilos: KDE is so much better, should even see it if you are biased :P
<Kuhrscher> ;-)
<danilos> Kuhrscher: right... this bug is getting a low priority... no, I'll have to add an "almost no" priority value just for KDE stuff :P
<Kuhrscher> danilos: I'll go out to the world and tell everybody how mean these Gnome guys are ;-)
<danilos> Kuhrscher: fyi, bug #133817 (and I'll close it as 'Invalid' later :P)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133817 in rosetta "Make KDE translation credits nicer" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133817 - Assigned to   (danilo)
<Kuhrscher> danilos: Ok, thanks ;-)
<Kuhrscher> danilos: I attached the screenshot and the lines from my ktorrent.po file as an example. How long will you need to implement it like this?
<danilos> Kuhrscher: it should be pretty simple, but it can't land before the end of next month since we are now on a monthly release cycle, and this is not a "critical" bug...
<Kuhrscher> danilos: If it lands before the release of gutsy, it's enough ;-)
<ubotu> New bug: #133817 in rosetta "Make KDE translation credits nicer" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133817
<danilos> Kuhrscher: yeah, it should be ready before Gutsy :)
<Kuhrscher> Fine :)
<Kuhrscher> danilos: Ok, see you later.
<danilos> Kuhrscher: cheers
<cprov> superm1: ping
<superm1> hey cprov 
<cprov> superm1: hi, I was performing some maintenance tasks in PPA-beta and wanted to warn you it would be down for a couple of minutes. It's done already.
<superm1> ah that's okay.  thanks for the warning
<bdmurray> Is there a way to search a bug watch lik https://launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/gnome-bugs ?
<kiko> bdmurray, the list? not currently, though there are some bugwatch-related options in the regular advanced search.
<bdmurray> kiko: right, like show bugs that are open upstream?
<kiko> yes
* carlos -> out
<ubotu> New bug: #133880 in launchpad "https should use the squid proxy rather than relying on firewall holes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133880
<ubotu> New bug: #133884 in soyuz "lpia arch missing from cron.germinate" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133884
<iwj> OK.  I give up.  Where is https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/MaloneEmailInterfaceUserDoc nowadays ?
<iwj> And how was I /supposed/ to find it ?
<iwj> Oh, Google gives me   https://help.launchpad.net/UsingMaloneEmail#head-e035168556bfe139472202a2228dd2eeb8e8de65
<iwj> Uh.
<iwj> OK, my next question then is, since it's not answered there:
<iwj> How can I target a bug to a milestone at submission time via the email interface ?
<mwhudson> iwj: that page is linked to from the front page of help.launchpad.net
<mwhudson> don't know the answer to the second question though
<iwj> Oh, so it is.
<iwj> Duh.
<iwj> I've become so used to everything in LP being at the edges that I don't look at the middles of pages any more.
<mwhudson> i don't think there is a way to affect milestones from email
<iwj> Hmm.
<iwj> I see the email interface doc talks about `importance' which is `priority' nowadays.
<mwhudson> i'm not reading the doc, i'm reading the source :)
<iwj> *snort*
<iwj> So is it `importance' or `priority' ? :-)
<mwhudson> importance
<mwhudson> if you try to use priority it looks like you'll get a message telling you to use importance instead
<mwhudson> iwj: https://bugs.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/54389
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 54389 in malone "Implement a milestone command in the email interface" [Medium,Confirmed]  
<iwj> Ah.
<mwhudson> it seems like the sort of bug that will get implemented if people clamour for it
<mwhudson> i doubt it's very hard (speaking as someone looking at this code for the very first time)
<Amaranth> did the PPA builders crash or something?
<Amaranth> some of my uploads have been in the queue for 22 hours now
<ubotu> New bug: #133897 in launchpad "There is 1 error." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133897
<zul> uh this looks weird https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/gobby
<mdke> SteveA: around?
<cprov> zul: Hi, it's a known problem (if it helps), I've just filled a specific bug to get it fixed during the next cycle (https://bugs.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/133908)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133908 in soyuz "Distroseries package pages are confusing (and broken)" [Low,Confirmed]  
<zul> cprov: thanks
<cprov> zul: have I covered all your points in the bug description ?
<zul> yep
<SteveA> mdke: yep, will be for a couple of hours
<Amaranth> cprov: is there something wrong with the PPA system?
<Amaranth> also, the 'Priority: Optional' bug apparently wasn't fixed
<ubotu> New bug: #133908 in soyuz "Distroseries package pages are confusing (and broken)" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133908
<Amaranth> was hoping i'd just need to upload a new package to get it fixed but i can't do that because they won't build
<cprov> Amaranth: some cycles are being skipped to test the new release features
<cprov> Amaranth: do you have any package in queue ?
<Amaranth> lots of them :)
<Amaranth> was updating my compiz 'backport'
<Amaranth> and some of them have to wait for others to build before they'll work
<cprov> Amaranth: uhm, the queue is empty.
<Amaranth> eep
<cprov> Amaranth: builders are running normally
<cprov> Amaranth: let me check your archive
<Amaranth> https://dogfood.launchpad.net/~amaranth/+archive/+build/350727
<cprov> Amaranth: are you sure your archive indexes are not being cached (launchpad@mawson:/srv/launchpad.net/ppa/amaranth/ubuntu/dists$ grep 'Priority: Optional' -r * -> returns nothing)
<cprov> Amaranth: builders are just *busy*  (specially the i386) with the language-pack tsunami. Catching up on other packages, https://dogfood.launchpad.net/+builds/rubidium/+history
<Amaranth> cprov: i don't actually use my repo but the users of it tell me they still get constant upgrade announcements for compiz-core
<Amaranth> cprov: wow, all of those builds are missing debhelper or cdbs
<cprov> Amaranth: that's due to the tests we are doing.  Don't worry, the world is not falling apart (not yet) 
<kiko> heh
<cprov> Amaranth: look who has showed up -> https://dogfood.launchpad.net/+builds/rubidium/
<Amaranth> wow so apparently 1105 isn't my position in the queue :)
<cprov> Amaranth: aha, no, that's the "build score", it's like "priority".
<Amaranth> so it's a meaningless number? :)
<cprov> Amaranth: no, highest score will be processed/built first (as I said, free-running priority level)
<Amaranth> ah, so that's why the number went up as i waited
<cprov> Amaranth: yes, exactly, it gets increased by being waiting in queue for a long time (this way we ensure the old jobs will get processed even in a very busy period)
<Amaranth> so what is needed on the client side to fix the Optional thing?
<Amaranth> delete /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin?
<cprov> Amaranth: refresh the indexes (u-m does it automatically as they have changed remotely, AFAIK)
<Amaranth> just apt-get update?
<cprov> Amaranth: yup (but that's what u-m does every morning, anyway)
<Amaranth> then that's not fixing it
<Amaranth> hrm
<Amaranth> maybe this upload of compiz will fix it
<Amaranth> because the index will have never had that bug for the new version
<cprov> Amaranth: the index doesn't have this problem right now. What is the package/suite ?
<Amaranth> it's the compiz source package, compiz-core binary
<cprov> http://ppa.dogfood.launchpad.net/amaranth/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<Amaranth> definitely fixed there :)
<cprov> Amaranth:
<cprov> ...
<cprov> Package: compiz-core
<cprov> Priority: optional
<cprov> ...
<cprov> Amaranth: yup
<Amaranth> this is really confusing
<Amaranth> not even getting rid of the cache fixed it :/
<MFen> is there any way to add more rich formatting to my project's "details" page?
<MFen> the only thing i can get out of it is that feature that changes urls to links, which is nice
<MFen> but i'd like bulleted lists and em/strong and stuff.
<kiko> not right now, but it's planned
<kiko> we want to have a markup for those fields, indeed
<cprov> Amaranth: maybe asking for help in #ubuntu-devel ?
<LaserJock> Rinchen: ping
<Rinchen> LaserJock, pong
<LaserJock> is there a way to see all the projects in the launchpad project group?
<kiko> LaserJock, launchpad.net/~launchpad-project ?
<LaserJock> heh, nifty, that's an OOPS
<kiko> oh, 404
<kiko> LaserJock, launchpad.net/launchpad-project ?
<LaserJock> yep, sorry, I should have translated ;-)
<LaserJock> ok, cool, that does have the list
<LaserJock> I'm trying to look over milestones but there's so many LP projects I wanted to make sure I wasn't missing something
<LaserJock> does the "Deleting branches basics" spec mean we *can* delete branches? or does further work need to be done for it to actually work
<effie_jayx> LaserJock,  you mentioned a classmate PC earlier?
<Rinchen> launchpad-suite
<Rinchen> LaserJock, ^^
<BjornT> LaserJock: it will be possible to delete branches (that have no subscribers)
<LaserJock> BjornT: cool
<MFen> kiko: thanks for responding, didn't see it until now. :)
<BjornT> LaserJock: btw, if you want to look at lp milestones, you could look at https://edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-project/+milestones. that includes the specs/bugs from all lp projects
<MFen> another thing that would be *really* nice is the ability to use that Code tab for something besides bzr branches
<MFen> i mean, i understand you don't want to support every vcs under the sun, but i'd like to be able to just add some basic info there about where to get my vcs and the source code of the stuff
<LaserJock> BjornT: excellent, thanks
<LaserJock> is there a spec for PPA? I don't see one for the 1.1.8 milestone
<LaserJock> also, has any "help" actually been written for that help tab on the left side? every time I open it it says no help is available :-)
<kiko> MFen, you're welcome
<ajmitch> LaserJock: you don't need help :)
<LaserJock> ajmitch: hehe, I know otherwise
<LaserJock> serious help
#launchpad 2007-08-22
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<Amaranth> cprov-afk: it might not be the 'Priority: optional' bit causing problems anymore but people that have just now added my repo still get the constant upgrade offer for compiz-core
<cprov-afk> Amaranth: tomorrow morning we can investigate it with the help of Michael Vogt (mvo).
<Amaranth> alright
<MFen> are there any problems with the code of conduct signing form?
<MFen> i just signed mine and pasted it in, and it says "(7, 9, 'No public key')
<MFen> i have verified a public key already.
<spiv> I'm not aware of any problems with that form.
<spiv> Not sure how best to debug that though.
<MFen> that's all i get. :(
<MFen> could it be a timing thing? i tried to sign about 1 minute after i verified my key
<fabbione> MFen: is your key available on keyserver.ubuntu.com ?
<fabbione> perhaps it didn't propagate all over the gpg keyserver network?
<MFen> checking..
<MFen> is there a web interface there?
<fabbione> nope
<MFen> looks like it.
<fabbione> just use gpg --keyserver --recv-key 1234567
<MFen> this work for you?
<MFen> gpg --recv-keys 70221d07 --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com
<fabbione> yeah it's there
<MFen> k
<fabbione> gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 70221d07
<fabbione> gpg: requesting key 70221D07 from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
<fabbione> gpg: key 70221D07: public key "Cory Dodt <cory@decipherinc.com>" imported
<fabbione> gpg: Total number processed: 1
<fabbione> gpg:               imported: 1
<MFen> thass me.
<MFen> still getting the same error. maybe it's a temporary issue
<jamesh> MFen: what does your signed text look like?
<MFen> jamesh: -----BEGIN PGP SIGNED MESSAGE----
<MFen> ...
<MFen> code of conduct, signature, END PGP SIGNATURE
<fabbione> MFen: can you please put that file somewhere I can download it?
<MFen> sure
<fabbione> at least we can verify it's signed properly
<MFen> http://rafb.net/p/k0fpUL28.html
<MFen> i added spaces and stuff like it said to do
<MFen> oh, ffs
<MFen> i think i know what i did wrong, grr
<MFen> i added spaces *after* i signed it
<jamesh> gpg: Signature made Wed 22 Aug 2007 12:41:29 WST using DSA key ID D6B09B02
<jamesh> gpg: Can't check signature: public key not found
<MFen> the signature won't match any more
<fabbione> WHEPS
<MFen> the error message cbb
<spiv> MFen: Heh.
<jamesh> MFen: key ID D6B09B02 doesn't seem to be linked to the key you mentioned earlier
<MFen> jamesh: wth?  i don't know why it signed with that key
<jamesh> perhaps you have multiple private keys and signed it with a different one?
* spiv hates gpg's ui
<fabbione> MFen: gpg --default-key 70221d07 ....
<MFen> thanks. know how to make that permanent?
<MFen> nm, found it
<jamesh> public key cryptography: ready for your grandmother
<Amaranth> that's what seahorse is for :)
<MFen> yeah, if her surname is lovelace
<jml> jamesh: I still can't sign my wii-mail.
<RAOF> jml: Hm, it works for me in Evolution.  When the phase of the moon is right.
<jamesh> jml: maybe you should have got a PS3 then
<jml> how do I *really know* who I'm losing to in Mario Strikers?
<jml> jamesh: hahaha
<jamesh> a PS3 probably has enough grunt to run GPG
<jml> RAOF: you don't have a wii
<RAOF> jml: Oh, sorry.  EPARSE
<superm1> jml, lol
<jamesh> you could run GPG 7 times in parallel
<Amaranth> Wii == awesome
<jamesh> PS3 == $1000
<Amaranth> i bought a bunch of games but all i do is bowling and boxing on wii sports :P
<superm1> jml, is strikers worth it, even if you can't verify your opponents?  I've considered it myself :)
<jml> superm1: it's a really good game.
<jml> superm1: but whether it's worth it depends on how much time you spend playing it, how much you value your money etc :)
<superm1> right.  well maybe worth a rental first
<superm1> if i didn't spend so much time on ubuntu and school stuff and work, i might have more time to play it :)
<Amaranth> it's mario tennis on speed, right?
<jamesh> MFen: got everything sorted out?
<MFen> jamesh: yep! i am an ubuntero now
<MFen> i'll have to stop sinning and abusing :(
<jamesh> good.
<jamesh> MFen: only when participating in the Ubuntu community :)
<MFen> ah, true
<lifeless> BjornT: email tag support, is that planned ?
<Hobbsee> ooh, that might be fun
<lifeless> I basically don't use tags because I don't use the web ui except when I'm looking for bugs (and then I use google ;))
<lifeless> if I'm doing rm I'll tag things
<Hobbsee> rm? 
<Hobbsee> oh, yes, i see.  then it might have a point
<BjornT> lifeless: yes, it's even implemented for 1.1.8, so it should be available in a day or so.
<carlos> morning
<Hobbsee> morning carlos 
<lifeless> BjornT: woot
<Treenaks> is it possible to change my address in launchpad? I tried logging in on shop.canonical.com, but it displays my old (home) address, not my new one
<BjornT> Treenaks: either way, you can change your address on shop.canonical.com.
<Treenaks> BjornT: ok, it's still a bit confusing :)
<BjornT> Treenaks: i agree, i was a bit confused about it as well :)
<mpt> Treenaks, we know about that problem and we're discussing a solution
<Treenaks> mpt: thanks
<helix84> hello. i'm managing a few packages at translationproject.org. how do i get new version of .po files into rosetta?
<jamesh> helix84: at present, PO files for upstream packages need to be manually imported into Launchpad (although some people do use scripts to automate the process)
<helix84> how can i do that?
<jamesh> helix84: the registrant for the project in Launchpad can upload new PO files
* carlos -> lunch
<helix84> so for each package i have to contact the registrant?
<helix84> is there a way to get permissions for this for a set of packages or for a language?
<jamesh> helix84: perhaps carlos or danilos can give you a pointer.  At present I believe the registrant needs to upload the PO templates though.
<helix84> thanks. carlos? danilos?
<helix84> what about pushing changes from rosetta to upstream packages? who's responsible for that?
<danilos> helix84: start with https://help.launchpad.net/TranslationsImportPolicy and if something is not clear there, feel free to ask
<helix84> how can i tell if a template is distribution or product?
* barry supposes its time to start the eu/us reviewer meeting
<barry> hi everybody.  for the next 45 minutes or less, we're going to be conducting the eu/us launchpad review team meeting
<barry> == Agenda ==
<barry>  * Roll call
<barry>  * Next meeting
<barry>  * Queue status
<barry>  * New reviewer nominations
<barry> who's here?
<bac_> me
<BjornT> me
<kiko> me
<BjornT> barry: btw, does this mean that you'll be chairing the eu/us meetings from now on?
<statik> me
<barry> BjornT: i just kind of assumed so, but if you want to keep doing it... :)
<BjornT> barry: no, i'm fine with you doing it :) you should update ReviewerMeetingAgenda, though
<barry> BjornT: will do!
<barry> salgado: ping ?
<salgado> me
<barry> salgado: awesome thanks
<salgado> :)
<barry> there are no other apologies so i think have everyone
<barry> oh wait  SteveA ping
<barry>  * Next meeting
<barry> same bat time, same bat channel?  any objections?
<barry> some of us will be sprinting but i think we can still make it
<barry> 3
<barry> 2
<barry> 1
<barry> cool
<barry>  * Queue status
<barry> 7 in needs-review with 4 over the 2 day limit
<barry> lifeless has the oldest branch
<barry> kiko and stub have old branches too, but theirs are in conflict
<kiko> I am the winner of the "unreliable reviewer of the cycle" award :-(
<BjornT> i'll review the one in my queue soon, it was was assigned to me while i was on vacation
<barry> i think we're done with 1.1.8 branches right?  does anybody have anything left to review for 1.1.8?!
<barry> BjornT: cool thanks.  kiko's blue ribbon is in the mail
<barry> does anybody have any 1.1.8 branches in needs-reply?
<barry> 5
<barry> 4
<barry> 3
<barry> 2
<barry> 1
<kiko> I did
<kiko> but I'll update now
<barry> kiko: thanks
<barry> there's nothing in the general queue so i think we're looking pretty good
<barry> great work everyone
<barry> get ready to start all over again :)
<kiko> I wanted to say
<kiko> that the allocations this month worked really well I thought
<barry> kiko: i totally agree.
<kiko> is that mostly to do with salgado's dilligence?
<barry> salgado was doing most of the assignments out of general?  if so, way to go salgado!
<kiko> I think so
<salgado> I was doing them once a day at least
<salgado> but jamesh did some as well
<salgado> and so did lifeless, I think
<barry> it's great to have multiple coverage.  thanks all three of you.  i don't think our general queue was ever backed up
<salgado> barry, are you going to do allocations now as well?
<barry> salgado: you're doing such a good job, i'll let you continue :)
<barry> salgado: do you think this is something you'll get burned out on at some point or is it mostly painless?
<barry> i ask because if it's a big burden, then we should round-robin responsibility for it to spread the love
<salgado> it's painless if you do once a day
<salgado> (and with the help of the It's All Text firefox extension)
* barry loves IAT too
<kiko> is that a good thing?
<salgado> the important thing is to have a good timezone coverage so that branches stay less than 24h on the general queue
<salgado> with me and jamesh doing the allocations I think we have that
<barry> salgado: agreed.  okay, please let us know if you start to get burned out and we'll find someone else to take over for a while.  same goes for jamesh and lifeless
<barry> kiko: IAT rocks
<carlos> helix84: distribution templates are usually under launchpad.net/ubuntu/.... url space
<kiko> PendingReviews is a mess
<barry> kiko: well it should be a web app instead of a wiki page, and it should be merged with pending-reviews but that's not on the agenda for today :)
<barry> anything else on queue status?
<barry> 5
<barry> 4
<barry> 3
<barry> 2
<barry> 1
<barry>  * New reviewer nominations
<barry> did anybody not see the list of nominations that i sent out a few hours ago?
* statik is still behind on mail
<salgado> I didn't
* salgado checks
* bac_ i'm having mail problems so i haven't seen it
<barry> okay no problem
<statik> barry: I've read it now
<barry> in summary: i received 6 responses to my call for nominations
<barry> jtv: 3, jml: 3, mwhudson: 2, sinzui: 1, intellectronica: 1
<barry> the list makes sense to me and i propose we invite them all.  if you have objections state them now, or in pvt msg or pvt email.  if the au folks agree, we'll invite them and figure out mentor assignments for next cycle
<kiko> sounds fine to me
<barry> thanks kiko
<BjornT> the only objection i'd have, is that the more new reviewers, the more time will be needed for mentoring
<BjornT> it might make sense to limit the number of new reviewers each cycle
<kiko> BjornT, that's a good point. I also want to do reviewer training at allhands
<barry> BjornT: true, but we have 12 reviewers now, which is i think 3 more than the last round
<barry> i think that means we can have a primary mentor for each new nominee, and still have a backup for vacation and illnesses and such
<barry> without any one reviewer having more than one mentoree
<barry> BjornT: your opinion is noted and i'll add that to the meeting summary.  we'll see if anybody else has similar reservations.  thanks.
<barry> if there's nothing else, then that's it for the agenda.  just one last thing to note
<barry> we've all agreed on a 2k limit for branch sizes so don't feel bad about kicking big branches out immediately
<barry> let us know if 2k is unreasonable, and also it's up to you to let your branch authors convince you to accept a bigger branch.
<barry> i really think this limit will help us all feel much less pain
<barry> i guess that's it.  anything else?
<barry> 5
<barry> 4
<barry> 3
<barry> 2
<barry> 1
<BjornT> well, i could just add that i've started a list thread for discussion the 'add notes to reviewers' issue
<BjornT> please read it and discuss
<barry> BjornT: yes, thanks for that.  i have a reply to that i'll send after this meeting
<barry> 5...4...3...2...1
<barry> MEETING ENDS
<barry> thanks everyone!
<BjornT> thanks barry 
<salgado> thanks barry!
<LucidFox> I have uploaded a translation template for my upstream project. How do I make the corresponding Ubuntu package use it?
<kiko> LucidFox, you contact the package maintainer
<kiko> LucidFox, or, you work with the Ubuntu translation team to update the translations for the package
<Hobbsee> greetings kiko 
<kiko> hello Hobbsee 
<LucidFox> kiko> I'm the upstream developer. The package maintainer is from Debian., as the package was imported from Debian with no Ubuntu changes.
<Hobbsee> it's probably in universe, too, which doenst export rosetta translations, iirc
<LucidFox> ahh
<kiko> LucidFox, so yeah, you need to talk to the debian maintainer, or get a MOTU to maintain a delta :)
<sourcercito> hi, there is any launchpad admin here?
<LaserJock> so, are we there yet? ;-)
<kiko> almost
* LaserJock starts planning all the packages he needs to upload to his shiny new PPA :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #134012 in launchpad "script monitor needs a database user" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134012
<ubotu> New bug: #134014 in launchpad-bazaar "Branch-in-bug-report status pages have "no title" and snoozing tabs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134014
<ubotu> New bug: #134016 in malone ""Are you sure you want to request a fix anyway?" needs tweaking" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134016
<mayeco> what is http://ppa.launchpad.net/?
<LaserJock> mayeco: it's for https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart
<mayeco> heyy that is nice :D
<mayeco> i'm testing now
<mayeco> thanks LaserJock
<LaserJock> mayeco: you probably want to wait until the new Launchpad release lands
<LaserJock> as URLs are going to change, etc. when it "goes live"
<ubotu> New bug: #134090 in launchpad "valid_name and valid_branch_name are not consistent" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134090
<kblin> uh
<kblin> ppa is a good idea, but wouldn't cooperating with existing services like the OpenSuse build service better?
<kblin> is there any reason apart from the usual issues when trying to cooperate with a competing project?
<LaserJock> because it's a part of a much bigger system, and it's a different approach, I believe
<LaserJock> but I'm not an LP dev so I can't say for sure
<LaserJock> the big thing for me is that we can eventually integrate everything
<kblin> wearing my "upstream developer" hat, I'd like to have to use as little different tools as possible
<kblin> of course in an ideal world, everybody would just use debs
<kblin> or whatever other package format
<mdke> anyone know what the easiest way to get a commit bot going for launchpad code uploads?
<mdke> seems jelmer has a script for a CIA bot post commit hook; can that be made to work  with LP somehow?
<kiko> that's a good question for thumper and ddaa and mwh, since I asked about exactly this today :)
<mdke> cool; if it helps, the script is here: http://cia.vc/clients/bzr/cia_bzr.py
<mwh> right now you'd have to have something driven by email, i think
<ddaa> we have an branch email subscription mechanism
<ddaa> that should give you all you want
<mdke> it would be neat to include a feature directly in LP though; apparently sourceforge does it, and I'd have no idea how to go about setting up something email driven
<ddaa> mdke: no idea what else you would expect
<ddaa> running a IRC bot from Launchpad?
<mdke> ddaa: integration with an existing IRC commit bot  such as CIA?
<mdke> lemme see if I can find out what sourceforge offers
<ddaa> mdke: I'm fairly sure CIA supports email-driven stuff
<ddaa> commit mailing lists is a fairly ubiquitous mechanism
<ddaa> mdke: I have no idea what "integrating with CIA" involves.
<ddaa> actually, I have no clue what CIA is.
<ddaa> Is that a web service?
<ddaa> is that a piece of software you run on your workstation?
<mdke> nor do I, I just read that sourceforge includes built-in support for it; you can see it here: http://cia.vc/doc/adding-projects/
<mdke> anyway, was just an idea; I'll investigate doing something by email
<mdke> thanks
<ddaa> Looks like CIA is svn-specific
<mdke> no, not at all
<mdke> those three bullet points are alternatives
<ddaa> oh well, then I guess we'd need to implement "built-in CIA support"
<ddaa> suggest you file a bug about it
<mdke> is it a realistic feature to ask for?
<ddaa> I do not know.
<ddaa> It does not appear particularly insane on face value.
<salgado> isn't http://cia.vc/clients/baz/cia_baz.sh enough?
<kiko> baz? 
<kiko> what's baz for?
<ddaa> *cough*
<ddaa> salgado: commit hooks mechanisms do not work will DVCS
<ddaa> they require everybody to run the commit hook locally
<ddaa> that's why launchpad branch email is very useful
<kiko> indeed
<salgado> isn't it enough to run the commit hook only on the mainline branch?
<ddaa> salgado: it does not work if the branch is team owned.
<salgado> (and I meant to say http://samba.org/~jelmer/bzr/cia_bzr.py instead of that baz thing)
<kiko> he said baz again
<ddaa> it relies on the hook being run by every committer, on every commit.
<ddaa> That can be made sort of works in some cases, but it's always a half-assed solution for stuff like commit mail or cia integration.
<ddaa> (unless the only comitter is a pqm bot)
<ddaa> The problem is that it requires 1. collaboration from every committer 2. server grade reliability on developer workstations.
<salgado> hmmm. I was thinking it'd be possible to run the commit hook on the server side
<ddaa> Both of which are unrealistic in general.
<ddaa> salgado: which server? sftp server?
<ddaa> there's no server in bzr
<ddaa> the commit hook needs to be on a mirror
<kiko> on /the/ mirror ideally :)
<kiko> because if you have multiple mirrors..
<salgado> well, there's one central point to which everybody commit their work at some point, no?
<ddaa> not necessarily
<ddaa> but assuming it's true, that does not mean there's a single server
<ddaa> some people may be using sftp, other direct filesystem, other bzr+ssh to access the same repository
<ddaa> unless it's hosted on Launchpad
<ddaa> but if you mean the Launchpad server you are just saying the same thing as me
<salgado> ah, right. I see the difference now
<ddaa> which is "we need a centralized authority to make it work"
<ddaa> There are ways to make this work without launchpad, but they all involve a similar architecture: A single smart server, or intermediate mirror.
<mdke> ddaa: ok, I'll file it and see what happens
<ddaa> mdke: on launchpad-bazaar project
<mdke> thanks
<ddaa> from a quick glance, it appears to be just a custom form of email notification
<ddaa> nothing really hard to implement, I guess the question is more whether the power that be think we should support CIA or do NIH.
<ddaa> in any case, it will likely at least a few months before we get there
<mdke> sure
<mdke> in the meantime, I might ask Seveas if the bug bot could do something similar
<Seveas> mdke, ?
<mdke> Seveas: ah rock you're here
<mdke> Seveas: subscribe to code updates on projects and notify new uploads to a channel
<mdke> uploads/commits
<Seveas> does launchpad send emails on code updates?
<mdke> yeah
<Seveas> it does for package uploads, that drives my rss feeds 
<mdke> see for example https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-doc/gnome-user-docs/ubuntu-changes/+addsubscriber
<Seveas> right
<Seveas> what does the CIA bot display?
<Seveas> first line of log?
<mdke> think so
<mdke> here's what it does for an svn commit - 15:47:47 < CIA-32> Ubuntu Documentation: lucius * r4289 xubuntu/switching/C/applications.xml: patch from george
<Seveas> right
<Seveas> bzr changeset often span many files and have a more-than-one-line log
<Seveas> how to display those?
<mdke> well, all revision controls do I guess; lemme see
* mdke can't find an example, continues looking
<tonyyarusso> Launchpad PPAs where due to go public today iirc; has that happened yet?
<radix> according to the announcement email I just got, yep
* tonyyarusso can't see it in his options yet, might be blind
<cprov> tonyyarusso: radix: not yet, the announcement says "after 1.1.8" which will be tomorrow morning
<tonyyarusso> cprov: aah.
<mdke> Seveas: seems to display multiple lines; I'll just do a paste of recent activity in #commits
<mdke> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34691/
<radix> woops :)
<Seveas> mdke, too spammy for something for ubotu
<mdke> Seveas: maybe there is a trimmed down solution? just take the first line or something?
<Seveas> How often are uploads of new translation files for projects reviewed?
<ubotu> New bug: #134131 in soyuz "NoMoreAptFtpArchive generates incorrect Releases file" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134131
<LaserJock> will LP be down when 1.1.8 is rolled out?
<mrevell> LaserJock: mthaddon is the best person to answer that
<mthaddon> LaserJock: yes - for approx 45 mins - 1 hour in about 7.5 hours
<LaserJock> mthaddon: excellent, that's exactly what I wanted to know :-)
<mrevell> thanks mthaddon
<mthaddon> np
<LaserJock> mrevell: get my pm?
<mrevell> LaserJock: Yes, and I replied. Bloody Freenode didn't have me recognised by nickserv. I'll re-post my replies
<LaserJock> heh, that's 2 people who've cursed freenode in the last hour ;-)
<mrevell> :)
<mrevell> I love Freenode really :)
<gnomefreak> i havent seen the beta testing pages in a long time is there something i need to do to get them back, it used to redirect me to edge.LP.* but no longer does this
<mrevell> gnomefreak: We haven't redirected to beta for a while now. We should have some news on beta team redirection soon, though.
<gnomefreak> mrevell: ok ty
<lifeless> morning
<ubotu> New bug: #134143 in rosetta "translation dates incoherency" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134143
#launchpad 2007-08-23
<ubotu> New bug: #134189 in launchpad-bazaar "Heading consistency for code.lp.net/project" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134189
<mthaddon> Launchpad is going down in 15 mins for a code update. Estimated downtime is approx 60mins.
<fabbione> mthaddon: good luck
<mthaddon> thx fabbione :)
* LaserJock hugs #launchpad
<jamesh> now your portlets should stay open if appropriate
<superm1> the new upload URL for PPAs is going to be ppa.launchpad.net, correct?
<mdke> does a subteam have permissions to push to a branch owned by a team?
<spiv> mdke: yes, they should.
<spiv> mdke: or rather, anyone that is a member of a team can push to branches owned by that team.
<spiv> mdke: it doesn't matter if they are a member indirectly through another team, or directly in that team.
<mdke> spiv: thanks
<spiv> The only part of Launchpad that should distinguish between indirect and direct team members is the team membership admin pages, iirc.
<mdke> ok, so same applies to bugmail etc
<spiv> Right.
<mdke> cheers
<carlos> morning
<superm1> mornin
<Amaranth> i'm supposed to use ppa.launchpad.net for my PPA, right?
<Amaranth> in dput, i mean
<superm1> Amaranth, i think so, but it's not working for me yet
<Amaranth> superm1: yeah, that's what i was wondering
<superm1> Amaranth, the mail that went out yesterday indicated that it wasn't upload.launchpad.net, that it should be ppa.launchpad.net at least
<superm1> i might just stop waiting around and just try the PPA tomorrow
<Amaranth> yeah
<superm1> Amaranth, in doing an nmap on it, it looks like they have a firewall up atm on port 21, hence why we can't ftp stuff in with dput yet
<Amaranth> heh
<superm1> alright bed time for me, i'll have fun with the PPA tomorrow. nn
<Ek0nomik> yo.
<Ek0nomik> Would anyone be able to help me sign the code of conduct?  I keep entering what was given to me in the *.asc file, but I get this error:
<Ek0nomik> Please fix the problems below and try again.
<Ek0nomik> (7, 9, 'No public key')
<Ek0nomik> but, my key is already on the server:  http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?search=0x6C77D4B1&op=index
<norsetto> morning gents
<norsetto> I'm quite keen to use the PPA, but it seems like I'm stuck since a couple of days waiting approval for the launchpad beta team?
* norsetto bows in front of the new master of the know and unknown universe
* ..[topic/#launchpad:mrevell] : Launchpad - https://launchpad.net/ | Current version: 1.1.8 | Next developer meeting: Thu 23 Aug 2007, 1400UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Launchpad help: https://help.launchpad.net | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<mrevell> norsetto: Hi
<mrevell> norsetto: Sorry for the delay in replying to your message above.
<mrevell> norsetto: I'm the person on the Launchpad team who helps people join the PPA beta.
<norsetto> mrevell: np, take all the time it takes
<mrevell> norsetto: I haven't approved anyone this week because we're about to move the PPA beta to the main Launchpad site, from our "dogfood" sandbox environment.
<norsetto> mrevell: right
<mrevell> norsetto: What's your Launchpad user name?
<norsetto> norsetto :-)
<mrevell> norsetto: Cool, just wanted to check :)
<coNP> Are you really sure on that interface change of the bug pages? The "overview" tab is still there for what now the package name is meant. On the other hand we have lost the colors of importance and status :(. Furthermore experienced users are punished now with lots of mis-click( possibilitie)s. This is only my opinion, of course. :)
<mrevell> norsetto: I've just checked your account on dogfood. (https://dogfood.launchpad.net/~norsetto) You're ready to join the PPA beta. So, I need to add you to the Launchpad Beta Testers team both on dogfood and production.
<mrevell> norsetto: Done.
<mrevell> norsetto: Okay, you can go ahead and set up your PPA now. Here's the quick-start guide:
<norsetto> mrevell: thanks a bunch!
<mrevell> norsetto: https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart
<norsetto> mrevell: really appreciate this
<mrevell> norsetto: One thing, though: when we move the PPA beta from our dogfood server to the main Launchpad environment, you'll have to re-upload your packages. However, the change may not happen until after the weekend.
<mrevell> norsetto: No problem :)
<norsetto> mrevell: np, will keep that in mind
<mrevell> norsetto: I'm sorry I didn't reply to explain why there'd be a delay in approving you. This week has been particularly busy, preparing for our 1.1.8 release.
<norsetto> mrevell: hey, no need to explain
<norsetto> mrevell: you guys are doing an excellent work :-)
<mrevell> norsetto: Thanks for joining the PPA beta. Any feedback you can offer will be really useful.
<ubotu> New bug: #134220 in malone "the new layout has no informations about the current version" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134220
<gnomefreak> im gonna guess and say the oops i get when trying to view my branches is known?
<Odd_Bloke> I have a branch at https://code.launchpad.net/~daniel-thewatkins/bzr/fix-for-124853 which I get an oops (OOPS-600E1094) when I try to access via the web.  I have yet to upload to it without interruption (which is probably causing the problem) and need to rid myself of it anyways.  Could someone just get rid of it?
<ubotu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/600E1094
<mwhudson> it works for me
<mwhudson> ah
<mwhudson> ohfuck
<Odd_Bloke> mwhudson: Was that 'ohfuck' related to this?
<mwhudson> yes
<mwhudson> we did a rollout this morning, seems it has a bug
<norsetto> silly question: apparently my ppa is already in production (not dogfood). What fqdn can I use to upload?
<carlos> norsetto: ppa.launchpad.net
<norsetto> carlos: cool, thanks :-[
<mwhudson> Odd_Bloke: i think you have a 20% chance of that page not oopsing
<mwhudson> Odd_Bloke: it depends which app server  you get :/
<norsetto> oh well: Uploading to ppa (via ftp to ppa.launchpad.net):
<norsetto> Connection failed, aborting. Check your network (111, 'Connection refused')
<Odd_Bloke> mwhudson: Ah, that sounds nasty.  I've got through and done my thing now though, thanks.
<mwhudson> cool
<mrevell> norsetto: hi
<norsetto> mrevell: I'm giving trouble as usual :-)
<mrevell> norsetto: :) What makes you say your ppa is already in production?
<ubotu> New bug: #134223 in launchpad-bazaar "viewing the index page of a bug you can upload to oopses" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134223
<norsetto> mrevell: it is not in: https://dogfood.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas but  it is in: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<norsetto> mrevell: I can indeed dput in dogfood but then I don't see anything in the PPA (nor I receive any feedback)
<mrevell> norsetto: Ah, ok. For now, you still need to follow the instruction in the PPA quick-start guide - i.e. use the dogfood FQDN - as far as I know.
<mrevell> norsetto: Oh, right.
<mrevell> norsetto: Hmm, if you could wait a couple of hours, I'll be able to get a definitive answer on what you need to do.
<norsetto> mrevell: sure
<mrevell> norsetto: I need to speak to a colleague in Brazil. He hasn't started work yet, as it's still quite early there.
<norsetto> mrevell: those brazilians, always an excuse to not work ;-)
<ubotu> New bug: #134230 in launchpad ""Home" menu broken at help.launchpad.net" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134230
<mrevell> norsetto: when you say you couldn't see anything in your PPA, after uploading to the dogfood FQDN, did you mean you couldn't see anything in production, dogfood, or both?
<norsetto> mrevell: both
<mrevell> norsetto: right, thanks. It can take up to 20 minutes before your package is processed.
* norsetto checking
<norsetto> mrevell: nothing in production but the dogfood ppa disappeared
<mrevell> norsetto: disappeared?
<norsetto> mrevell: yeah, I don't see that anymore
<mrevell> norsetto: I'm on your dogfood profile page and no longer see a link to your PPA link. That's odd.
<mrevell> norsetto: Is there a link on your profile page to re-enable the PPA?
<norsetto> mrevell: yes
<norsetto> mrevell: should I proceed with that?
<gnomefreak> ok for some reason it looks like if i use ppa.launchpad.net uploads to ubuntu archives :
<mrevell> norsetto: Yes, please re-enable it.
<norsetto> mrevell: done
<mrevell> norsetto: Okay, I'm going to see what more information I can find out.
<norsetto> mrevell: I think this: http://ppa.dogfood.launchpad.net/<LP_NAME>/ in the quickstart is wrong? Should be https://dogfood.launchpad.net/~<LP_NAME>/+archive?
<norsetto> mrevell: no, I think thats just because I have no archives uploaded yet
<norsetto> mrevell: gotta go, wife is calling for lunch (those italians, always an excuse to not work...)
<mrevell> norsetto: Okay, talk to you layer :)
<mrevell> er, later
<gnomefreak> mrevell: when i use pp.launchpad.net in dput.cf than i use dput file.source.changes it uploads it to ubuntu.com archive
<gnomefreak> ppa*
<gnomefreak> oh and if i change ppa.launchpad.net to the dogfood link it fails to upload saying it has already been uploaded
<mrevell> gnomefreak: Hi
<gnomefreak> mrevell: hi ;)
<mrevell> gnomefreak: Thanks for preorting this.
<mrevell> er, reporting,I mean
<gnomefreak> oh ok so i did it right oh good ok
<ubotu> New bug: #134243 in launchpad "When the person has no homepage description vertical spacing is weird" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134243
<gnomefreak> oh and https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart needs to be changed to use stable/released information if it is out of beta
<mrevell> gnomefreak: We're still in beta at the moment.
<gnomefreak> that could explain why ppa.lp.net didnt work but still it wont let me upload it again using dogfood link 
<bigjools> gnomefreak: what is your LP ID?
<gnomefreak> https://launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/
<mrevell> gnomefreak: I'm going to email all PPA holders to explain that PPA is still in beta on dogfood, for the time being.
<gnomefreak> mrevell: ok is there a way to kill the upload since it went to ubuntu.com and i got a rejecting email saying i cant upload to it (that is known since im not motu nor core
<mrevell> gnomefreak: bigjools may be able to answer that
<gnomefreak> bigjools: i trying to upload to mozillateam PPa not my own
<bigjools> gnomefreak: aha, ok I am checking
<gnomefreak> k ty
<bigjools> gnomefreak: what package name?
<gnomefreak> nspr
<gnomefreak> hold on ill get full name
<bigjools> ok
<gnomefreak> nspr-trunk_4.7.0~cvs20070713-0ubuntu1~mt1_source.changes
<gnomefreak> im using this as a test becasue it takes all of 3 minutes to build ;)
<bigjools> gnomefreak: I can't see any uploads for that package
<bigjools> can you try again
<bigjools> did you get an email saying it had failed?
<gnomefreak> everytime i do it says its uploaded. it got uploaded to ubuntu.com not lp
<gnomefreak> Upload package to host ubuntu
<gnomefreak> Already uploaded to upload.ubuntu.com
<Fujitsu> dput -f
<gnomefreak> and yes i got a reject since im i dont have upload rights to ubuntu archives
<bigjools> what about PPA upload, did you get an email for that?
<gnomefreak> bigjools: it never went to PPA it went to ubuntu,com
<gnomefreak> Uploading to ubuntu (via ftp to upload.ubuntu.com):
<gnomefreak> when using ppa.lp.net in dput.cf
<bigjools> And when you upload to dogfood, it rejects with an email?
<gnomefreak> no it rejects in terminal
<gnomefreak> Fujitsu: even with -f it tries to upload to ubuntu
<gnomefreak> fqdn = upload.dogfood.launchpad.net  still uploads to ubuntu.com
<bigjools> ok let me check that
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: sounds like you're calling it wrong
<gnomefreak> why is this a separate dput file than the main one
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: what do you mean
<gnomefreak> dput -f nspr-trunk_4.7.0~cvs20070713-0ubuntu1~mt1_source.changes
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: if you're trying to upload to a ppa
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: yes, you havent specified where to, and it dputs to ubuntu
<j^_> i seem to get subscribed to bugs from a product automatically, how can i disabled that
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: so dput -f ppa file?
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: yes.
<gnomefreak> k ill try it
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: or whatever you've specified as in your dput.cf
<gnomefreak> Uploading to ppa (via ftp to upload.dogfood.launchpad.net)
<gnomefreak> much better ty :)
<bigjools> sorted
<gnomefreak> bigjools: yep sorry about that thank you for helping
<mrevell> thanks for your help bigjools
<bigjools> no problem!
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: you can also set which is the default that you dput to, in your dput.cf
<norsetto> mrevell: ok, little update, I have dput a package about an hour ago (to dogfood) and I still don't see it in dogfood (or production); 
<Hobbsee> "oops, you broke it"
* norsetto hugs Hobbsee
<mrevell> norsetto: Hmm.
* Hobbsee hugs norsetto
<Hobbsee> hiya mrevell 
<mrevell> hi Hobbsee
<norsetto> mrevell: and don't tell me you don't love me 'cause I won't believe you :-D
<mrevell> norsetto: hehe :)
<mrevell> norsetto: bigjools is at lunch at the moment. He may be able to give you detailed help when he returns. He's one of the developers close to PPA.
<Hobbsee> mrevell: you just dont want to admit you broke it, during a tribe release.
<norsetto> mrevell: I see what might be the problem, apparently only one gpg key was migrated to dogfood (of course the one I don't use anymore)
<mrevell> norsetto: Ah!
<mrevell> norsetto: Now, that would explain it. I'm afraid that's something we can't fix until tomorrow, when my colleague cprov-out returns.
<norsetto> mrevell: and that was also deactivated :-/
<parker13> Hi guys. I'm trying to upload to the new PPA server as per the "Quick Start Guide", but the FTP connection is refused to ppa.launchpad.net. Is there a problem at the moment?
<parker13> /who
<ubotu> New bug: #134256 in launchpad-bazaar "codebrowse chokes when there is no commit message" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134256
<norsetto> parker13: I just saw an email from mrevell explaining that
<gnomefreak> parker13: try dput ppa(or whatever the name of the ppa is in dput.cf than the source.changes file
<mrevell> parker13: hey
<mrevell> parker13: You say you're following the quick-start guide. Have you used the upload.dogfood.launchpet.net address?
<gnomefreak> or not i got a rejection email :(
<norsetto> launchpet :-) freaudian slip I guess ....
<mrevell> ha, yes :)
<parker13> I've been following https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart
<parker13> It just says to use ppa.launchpad.net
<mrevell> parker13: I can't find ppa.launchpad.net in that guide. Could you tell me roughly where you can see that?
<gnomefreak> mrevell: your email you sent out yesterday
<gnomefreak> to lp mailing list
<mrevell> gnomefreak: but parker13 says that ppa.launchpad.net is in the quick-start guide. I'm concerned, because I can't find that in the guide.
<parker13> mrevell: Step 1: Edit ~/.dput.cf and add something like:
<mrevell> gnomefreak: have you seen the email I sent today?
<gnomefreak> mrevell: its not in the guide just your email
<gnomefreak> mrevell: no
<parker13> mrevell:  fqdn = ppa.launchpad.net 
<gnomefreak> unless you sent me the rejection email 
<mrevell> parker13: And that's on the guide right now? When I visit it, I see: 
<mrevell> [my-ppa] 
<mrevell> fqdn = upload.dogfood.launchpad.net
<mrevell> incoming = ~<LP_NAME>/ubuntu/
<mrevell> login = anonymous
<gnomefreak> parker13: you saw that in the email not the guide afaik
<norsetto> mrevell: confirmed; thats what I see too
<parker13> mrevell: I'm not on dogfood, I'm just on launchpad.net
<mrevell> parker13: You still shouldn't see any mention of ppa.launchpad.net in the quick-start guide.
<bigjools> mrevell: anyone need any help?
<mrevell> gnomefreak: Take a look at the email i sent today ... PPA is still in dogfood for a while yet
<mrevell> parker13: Have you ever had a PPA in dogfood?
<mrevell> bigjools: I think norsetto had a problem earlier.
<gnomefreak> mrevell: when i get it i will, right now im trying to figure out why it rejected it
<bigjools> norsetto: do you still have a problem?
<norsetto> bigjools: well, it seems that the gpg keys from my account were not migrated correctly to dogfood; I can change them manually of course, was wondering if I should do it
<parker13> mrevell: Oops. I've had the page open since this morning and I've just refreshed it now. Sorry for the confusion. It now says "upload.dogfood.launchpad.net".
<bigjools> norsetto: yes, you should do that
<norsetto> bigjools: okki dokki, problem solved :-D
<bigjools> norsetto: did you get a rejection about GPG keys?
<norsetto> bigjools: no, I was unable to upload to my ppa
<mrevell> gnomefreak: ah, no problem. Someone edited the page earlier today, in anticipation of the move to production, but it won't happen for a while yet, so I had to revert the changes straight away. That would explain the confusion :)
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<parker13> mrevell: Thanks. Will anything we upload be 
<parker13> mrevell: available on launchpad at the end of the beta?
<mrevell> parker13: What's your Launchpad user name?
<parker13> mrevell: parker13 :-)
<mrevell> parker13: ok
<mrevell> parker13:  let me check something
<gnomefreak> ok lets see if it works this time 
<mrevell> parker13: Right. PPA is still only available in dogfood. Dogfood is separate testing environment for Launchpad. It uses a database snapshot of production Launchpad from back in June.
<mrevell> parker13: Back then, you didn't have a gpg key in your Launchpad profile nor were you an Ubuntero.
<parker13> mrevell: Yeah, that's why I left it until now to give it a try.
<mrevell> parker13: Both of those are conditions for joining the PPA beta. You can usually overcome that, because my colleague cprov-out can move them over from your main account. He's out today, tho
<parker13> parker13: OK, I'll leave it for now. Thanks. When's the new launch date?
<mrevell> parker13: I'll send an email out to announce it but it should be next week.
<gnomefreak> Rejected:
<gnomefreak> Could not find PPA for 'mozillateam'
<gnomefreak> Signer has no upload rights at all to this distribution.
<gnomefreak> why me
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: because it hates you.
<gnomefreak> im seeing this
<gnomefreak> https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/
<gnomefreak> its right there
<gnomefreak> why is this being a pain :(
<Hobbsee> what does your dput.cf say?
<gnomefreak> incoming = ~mozillateam/ubuntu/
<Hobbsee> hiya Rinchen!
<Hobbsee> right
<Rinchen> hiya Hobbsee 
<Fujitsu> gnomefreak: Has mozillateam had its PPA activated?
<Hobbsee> Rinchen: at some point, i'd like to pick your brains, with laserjock, if that's OK by you.
<gnomefreak> i activated it now im trying to upload to it
<Rinchen> Hobbsee, sure, pick away
<gnomefreak> https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive Fujitsu 
<Hobbsee> Rinchen: mmm...brains...
<Fujitsu> gnomefreak: Erm, dogfood.
<Rinchen> ah, I love the smell of a LP release in the morning :-)
<gnomefreak> Fujitsu: it never had a dogfood account 
<Fujitsu> gnomefreak: Then you have a problem. It won't just magically work from production.
<Fujitsu> gnomefreak: Er, I see it there on dogfood... activate the PPA there and you should be OK.
<gnomefreak> where is there?
<Fujitsu> gnomefreak: https://dogfood.launchpad.net/~mozillateam
<norsetto> bigjools: can you do something on your end? I've given the fingerprint but I'm not receiving any encrypted email
<Fujitsu> norsetto: I don't think you can add keys directly on dogfood.
<bigjools> what he said, sorry norsetto
<bigjools> I jumped the gun a bit
<bigjools> mrevell: can you get an admin to migrate his keys over to dogfood?
<mrevell> bigjools: I'll mthaddon when arrives later. Alternatively, cprov-out can do it when he returns tomorrow.
<gnomefreak> Fujitsu: ok done ill try it again
<ubotu> New bug: #134269 in soyuz "IntegrityError activating PPA in a stale page" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134269
<bigjools> mrevell: ok thanks
<Fujitsu> gnomefreak: That should work.
<gnomefreak> is it gonna show up in dogfood until it is released?
<Fujitsu> `it'?
<gnomefreak> the upload
<Fujitsu> You'll need to reupload it to production once production gets PPAs working.
<gnomefreak> k
<Fujitsu> gnomefreak: Looks to be working.
<gnomefreak> ok cool ty
<gnomefreak> will it automaticly send it build or do i have to do something?
<ubotu> New bug: #134275 in rosetta "Missing download.png image in translation import queue" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134275
<Fujitsu> gnomefreak: They're queued already.
<gnomefreak> oh i couldnt see them thats why i asked
<gnomefreak> ah now i see them
<SteveA> Welcome to this week's Launchpad development meeting!  For the next 45 minutes, we'll be coordinating about Launchpad development.
<mpt> coNP, I understand the problem you describe, but our designer considered that making project/package links consistent was more important.
<SteveA> hmm, my computer clock says it's the hour, but my irc server clock says :58
<SteveA> let's start anyway
<SteveA> who is here today?
<mpt> me
<sinzui> me
<statik> me
<kiko> my clock says :58 too
<allenap> me
<kiko> me
<jtv> me
<schwuk> me
<jtv> and what kiko said
<jamesh> me
<EdwinGrubbs> me
<jsk> me
<adeuring> me
<carlos> me
<intellectronica> me
<salgado> me
<gmb> me
<matsubara> me
<mrevell> me
<mwhudson> me
<coNP> mpt: thanks. I hope I'll get used to the new interface. Maybe you could bring back the colors that would help anyway. Thanks for your reply.
<danilos> me
<mpt> coNP, yes, that's reported, and should be quite easy to fix.
<danilos> SteveA: fix the clock :)
<bigjools> me
<danilos> carlos: early ping
<SteveA> danilos: I keep trying to, but I think I hit an ubuntu bug
<carlos> danilos: early pong
<seb128> OOPS-600D1677
<ubotu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/600D1677
<SteveA> BjornT and bac can't make it today.
<Rinchen> me
<mthaddon> me
<danilos> carlos: ah, haven't seen your 'me' already, sorry :P
<carlos> danilos: :-)
<BjornT> me
<bac> me
<bac> :)
<bigjools> cprov is not here today, he is bending over for his examination at the US Consulate
<SteveA> BjornT, bac: you're here!
<SteveA> I guess the agenda page is out of date
<bac> yes, sorry, that was last week
<SteveA> == Agenda ==
<SteveA>  * Roll call
<SteveA>  * Agenda
<SteveA>  * Next meeting
<SteveA>  * Actions from last meeting
<ddaa> me
<SteveA>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<SteveA>  * Critical Bugs (Rinchen)
<SteveA>  * Bug tags
<SteveA>  * Operations report (mthaddon)
<SteveA>  * DBA report (stub)
<SteveA>  * Sysadmin requests (Rinchen)
<SteveA>  * A top user-affecting issue (mrevell)
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA>  * 1k branch limits - barry
<SteveA>  (other items)
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA>  * Blockers
<SteveA> 
<stub> me
<SteveA> same time next week?  various people, me included, will be at an apis sprint in florida
<SteveA> but that needn't stop the meeting
<barry> me
<SteveA> so, same time next week
<SteveA>  * Actions from last meeting
<mrevell> I will be on vacation next week.
<SteveA> none
<SteveA> thanks mrevell 
<carlos> SteveA: is that the new way to say 'enjoying the beach and sun' ?
<kiko> I won't. :)
<SteveA> * Oops report (Matsubara)
<carlos> :-P
<matsubara> Today's oops report is about bugs 134063, 134070, 134275, 134269
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134063 in blueprint "OOPS registering sprint or meeting using date format DD-M-YYYY" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134063
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134070 in launchpad "OOPS registering a team with renewal period equals 0 (zero)" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134070
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134275 in rosetta "Missing download.png image in translation import queue" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134275
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134269 in soyuz "IntegrityError activating PPA in a stale page" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134269
<matsubara> bigjools: can you take the soyuz one?
<carlos> matsubara:  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134275 is a trivial fix, change download.png with download
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134275 in rosetta "Missing download.png image in translation import queue" [Undecided,Confirmed]  
<bigjools> matsubara: it's best left for cprov
<carlos> I will do it
<kiko> bigjools, the page just needs to check if it already exists.
<kiko> bigjools, it's an easy fix
<matsubara> thanks carlos
<matsubara> who can take the blueprint one? jsk or intellectronica ?
<jsk> yeah
<intellectronica> matsubara: blueprint one?
<jsk> bug 134063
<kiko> intellectronica, the sprint one, IOW
<matsubara> salgado: the team renewal is yours 
<bigjools> kiko: I already discussed with matsubara and he said it wasn't urgent but I can do it if necessary
<salgado> matsubara, I may not have time for it on this cycle
<kiko> bigjools, it's not urgent but it might be more of an issue as people start activating PPAs in production, which is why I think it might be a good candidate for an rc today
<bigjools> ok
<matsubara> kiko, bigjools I targeted it to the next cycle, but I don't think it needs a CP
<kiko> sinzui, can you take salgado's two OOPSes?
<sinzui> kiko: yes
<kiko> matsubara, won't it happen more often now that people will start using PPAs? I bet it will
<kiko> thanks man
<matsubara> kiko: might happen, oops reports will tell. cprov told me it's an easy fix though
<kiko> matsubara, that's my point -- today is the last day for an easy RC
<kiko> after that it really requires a CP
<matsubara> kiko: would you approve that as RC? I'm fine with that.
<kiko> yes, provided the patch didn't rewrite the world :)
<matsubara> carlos patch could be RC as well
<matsubara> and it's trivial and it's generating lots of notfounds :-)
<kiko> yes, I'd love that.
<carlos> ok
<kiko> matsubara, did that not show up in the older staging reports?
<kiko> or did we miss it?
<carlos> matsubara: the only thing is that I'm not sure how to write a test for it
<carlos> other than that, it should be a single line patch
<matsubara> kiko: missed it. it's in the last reports
<mpt> For that, the OOPS report *is* the test, no?
<kiko> carlos, notfound traversals?
<carlos> kiko: well, the problem is that the link was pointing to the wrong url
<kiko> matsubara, garr
<carlos> not that the resource was not correct
<matsubara> ok. discussion about how to fix/test can happen in the bug report.
<carlos> s/correct/available/
<carlos> matsubara: sure
<matsubara> SteveA: I'm done here.
<matsubara> thanks
<SteveA> thanks matsubara !
<SteveA>  * Critical Bugs (Rinchen)
<Rinchen> For those of you with Fix Committed bugs, please remember to mark them Fixed Released! 
<Rinchen> Status updates needed for bug 131043 (jamesh) and bug 132422 (barry) 
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131043 in launchpad "database adapter serialisation tests disabled" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131043
<ubotu> Bug 132422 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/132422 is private
<Rinchen> I need someone to take bug 133630 (maybe barry?)
<ubotu> Bug 133630 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/133630 is private
<jamesh> no change on 131043
<Rinchen> and a reminder to jtv to close-out bug 132660 
<ubotu> Bug 132660 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/132660 is private
<Rinchen> thanks jamesh 
<barry> Rinchen: no change on 132422 yet
<jtv> Rinchen: sure, thanks
<Rinchen> thanks barry, do you have a timeline for132422?
<Rinchen> jtv, thanks. That went ok?
<jtv> Rinchen: no failures "yet," according to matsubara
<barry> Rinchen: not sure. it's tricky.  is it critical?
* jtv shoots matsubara a nasty look
<barry> Rinchen: i can take 133630
<Rinchen> barry, thanks for 133630
<barry> Rinchen: but that one will take some investigation, so no eta on it
<Rinchen> carlos, can you advise on 132422 since you filed it?
<matsubara> jtv: later on today I'll re-run the oops report and let you know if anything shows up
<jtv> matsubara: cool, thanks
<stub> Do we have tracebacks for Bug #133630 ?
<ubotu> Bug 133630 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/133630 is private
<kiko> stub, in the mailing list archives I think
* stub sighs
<carlos> Rinchen: I don't know, I just detected it with make lint
<Rinchen> carlos, ok, thanks.
<barry> carlos: yes, w/make lint the /problem/ is obvious :)
<Rinchen> barry, if you find you are missing information this week on this last one, let me know and I'll try to dig up more details.
<Rinchen> thanks all, SteveA back to you
<SteveA> thanks Rinchen !
<barry> Rinchen: cool
<SteveA>  * Bug tags
<SteveA> two proposals today
<SteveA> packaging
<SteveA> for 
<SteveA> Project-package links -- not obviously either Registry or Soyuz 
<SteveA> my first thought is to say "they're soyuz"
<mpt> I misworded that rationale
<SteveA> I'm interested in what other people think
<mpt> I think that tag would be useful even after a decision about what "project" those bugs belong in.
<mpt> because they're bugs that would often be fixed together.
<SteveA> could the tag name 'packaging' be confused with the idea of "we need a new launchpad-dependencies package" ?
<mpt> yes
<BjornT> "packaging" sounds more like problems with a package, or something needs to be done to package something
<mpt> I was just about to say, it's not necessarily the best name
<salgado> yes, that's what I thought it was initially
<kiko> SteveA, they aren't soyuz, really.
<SteveA> while we consider this one a bit more, let's look at the other proposed tag
<SteveA> importqueue
<SteveA> Translations import queue bugs: import queue bugs usually affect only 'rosetta admins' team, but are almost completely independent from other Translations bugs. (Maybe reuse 'rosetta-imports' tag for this as well?)
<danilos> SteveA: the other one is from last week, and I haven't done any action as suggested
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> we discussed this last week
<danilos> SteveA: I am ok with moving it to 'Declined' until I come up with better and clearer reasoning
<SteveA> ok, let's reject that one for now.  you can use the rosetta-imports tag.
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> thanks danilos 
<danilos> thanks, Steve
<kiko> I think packaging is a bad tag, but I think it's worth a tag
<SteveA> kiko: my rationale for saying they're soyuz is, if we removed soyuz from launchpad, these links would go too.
<kiko> SteveA, that's not a very good rationale.
<SteveA> but then, the same is true if we removed the registry
<kiko> the issue is that this is really something that spans LP
<mpt> If we removed the registry, *most* of Launchpad would disappear
<seb128> should browsing https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/nautilus/ubuntu work? it oops at the moment :/
<kiko> and most of the work that needs doing is actually /not/ in soyuz
<kiko> seb128, not yet
<SteveA> kiko: how about calling it the name package-links ?
<SteveA> or package-link
<kiko> SteveA, that's a better name
<mpt> ok
<kiko> seb128, doesn't OOPS for me, but yeah, mwhudson has a fix for it already
<seb128> kiko: "not yet" mean? I though browsing code on launchpad was working for ages
<SteveA> mpt: you proposed the tag.  how about package-link ?
<kiko> it will be rolled out
<mpt> that works for me
<SteveA> ok, done
<seb128> kiko: OOPS-600D1677
<ubotu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/600D1677
<kiko> mpt, I think it only oopses for the owner.
<seb128> ^ it does that
<SteveA> thanks everyone
<mpt> kiko, what does?
<mwhudson> it oopses for people who can upload
<kiko> mpt, I confused you and me there. sorry
<mpt> ok
<mpt> by "that" I meant "package-link"
* SteveA pauses while the support issue is concluded, or moved off-channel
<kiko> package-links is better
<SteveA> why is a plural name better?
<SteveA> it's longer than the singular
<matsubara> seb128: that's bug 4761 which mwhudson fixed already and it's scheduled to be cherrypicked into production
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 4761 in offlineimap "offlineimap: merge new debian version" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/4761 - Assigned to '' (removed346507)
<SteveA> I guess we have 'rosetta-imports'
<mwhudson> matsubara: i really don't think you meant that bug :)
<kiko> I guess package-link suggests it's one specific singular link
<SteveA> anyway, the singular/plural can be discussed later
<matsubara> seb128: bug 134223
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134223 in launchpad-bazaar "viewing the index page of a bug you can upload to oopses" [Critical,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134223 - Assigned to Michael Hudson (mwhudson)
<kiko> where in fact it's a set of links
<SteveA> I don't really care which it is
<SteveA> moving on now...
<SteveA>  * Operations report (mthaddon)
<mthaddon> 1.1.8 released
<mthaddon> A number of fixes needed (icingrev and nightly.sh changes, for instance)
<mthaddon> Need to rollout to importd (after the meeting)
<mthaddon> PPA follow up once cprov returns
<mthaddon> that's it from me unless there are any questions
<SteveA> kiko: did you get the icingrev change in?
<kiko> SteveA, it's in PQM's tummy
<SteveA> awesome
<SteveA> awesomerer
<SteveA> thanks mthaddon 
<SteveA>  * DBA report (stub)
<stub> Nothing to report
<seb128> matsubara: ok thanks
<seb128> first time I try to import a package in launchpad, looks like I picked the right day ;)
<bigjools> kiko: PQM's bowels would be more appropriate
<SteveA> any questions for stub ?
<jtv> bigjools: doesn't rhyme with "yummy"
<kiko> not from me
<SteveA>  * Sysadmin requests (Rinchen)
<Rinchen> Interesting work going on in this area still.  Anyone have any blockers?
<stub> And talking about 80 minute bowel movements is just too disgusting even for us.
* SteveA kicks stub from the channel
<SteveA> (metaphorically speaking)
<Rinchen> mthaddon and matsubara  I know about yours. And Kiko the staging one you pointed out
<Rinchen> are you comfortable with the priority on your items?
<mthaddon> that's a yes from me
<mwhudson> i still have one about rsyncing importd oopses from macquarie to devpad
<matsubara> yes
<kiko> Rinchen, it's all good to me
<Rinchen> mwhudson, right.
<matsubara> yes, Rinchen 
<Rinchen> ok, thanks. Back to you SteveA 
<SteveA> thanks Rinchen once again
<SteveA>  * A top user-affecting issue (mrevell)
<mrevell> I have three things to raise today. Today's main user-affecting issue was raised by mdke. With regard to PPA, he asks:
<mrevell> "What is the position for packages which contain material which is distributed under licenses which aren't in [the opensource.org]  list but which are still free?"
<mrevell> He continues: "Although the opensource.org website itself appears to be licensed under a Creative Commons (attribution) license, no Creative Commons licenses appear in the list, nor does the GFDL."
<mrevell> The second issue is a reminder to all Launchpad users in attendance that, temporarily, bug searches no longer search in bug comments. Searching bug comments was causing an unacceptable number of timeouts but will return when the fix has been created.
<mrevell> The final issue is another reminder to anyone using PPA: the beta is still in dogfood for the time being and we will move it to production Launchpad within the next few days. Although you may see some PPA-related UI in production Launchpad, please continue to use dogfood.
<mrevell> Thanks SteveA.
<jamesh> mrevell: are we talking about source code material or non-source code materiel?
<mrevell> jamesh: In mdke's particular case, he's talking about Ubuntu documentation.
<SteveA> mrevell: on the licence issue, what packages have GFDL or CC stuff that have given rise to this question?
<mrevell> jamesh: Some of which is GPL, some GFDL and so on.
<mrevell> SteveA: I believe mdke is looking at using PPA to create packages for the docs team.
<SteveA> I think if something is good enough for the CC, it's good enough for us.  That's just, like, my opinion.
<SteveA> kiko: what do you think?
<SteveA> the CC as in the Community Council
<jamesh> SteveA: a lot of GNU packages have GFDL documentation which would bar them from our current T.O.S.
<SteveA> not the Creative Commons
<kiko> I agree with SteveA 
<kiko> so perhaps our TOS needs amending
<SteveA> jamesh: I'm proposing amending the TOS to include GFDL if the Com Coun has approved GFDL stuff for inclusion in ubuntu
<kiko> what SteveA said!
<danilos> I'd agree on that one
<mpt> SteveA, Ubuntu CC approval makes sense as long as PPAs are only for Ubuntu
<SteveA> mrevell: so, the answer is, if you get a request to allow a licence that isn't in our TOS
<SteveA> mrevell: then check whether the CC allows it in Ubuntu
<BjornT> stub: re the second issue, did you see that i re-opened and assigned bug 70665 to you?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 70665 in malone "Allow searching in comments" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/70665 - Assigned to Stuart Bishop (stub)
<mrevell> SteveA: thank you
<SteveA> mrevell: if so, then ask on the launchpad list for an addition to our TOS
<elmo> GFDL is fine for Ubuntu
<SteveA> (perhaps by filing a bug)
<elmo> (FTR)
<mrevell> thanks elmo
<SteveA> FTW!
<mrevell> :)
<SteveA> elmo: what about Creative Commons (attribution) ?
<jamesh> elmo: is there anything written up about this that we could reference in the PPA TOS?
<stub> Bjorn: ack. No idea when I can look at it though.
<jamesh> rather than maintaining our own rules
<ubotu> New bug: #134070 in launchpad "OOPS registering a team with renewal period equals 0 (zero)" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134070
<Rinchen> SteveA, kiko - we still on in 1 hour with Mark?
<Rinchen> w/c of course
<SteveA> stub, Rinchen: please talk about what cycle we can plan 70665 in
<kiko> dunno. are we?
<Rinchen> SteveA, will do
<SteveA> thanks mrevell !
<kiko> SteveA, the problem with 70665 is that it requires either an upstream fix, or more research.
<SteveA>  * 1k branch limits - barry
<barry> so we've imposed a limit on the size of branches to make life manageable for reviewers
<barry> it's a 2k limit despite the agenda title :)
<danilos> is this about the on-list email you sent?
<SteveA> kiko: if we at least target it to a release, and put aside some of stub's time to work on it in that release, then we'll be in a good posistion to either fix it, or bounce it to a future release
<barry> danilos: yes
<SteveA> kiko: this is a better position than "no idea"
<kiko> SteveA, yeah, I agree with it not falling off the radar -- totally
<barry> did anybody not read that message, or does anybody have any questions about it?
<kiko> barry, I think that's a great idea. <wink>
<barry> kiko: thought you might :)
<Rinchen> I'm +1 for a 2k limit.
<barry> okay?  well, if there's nothing else. back to you SteveA
<barry> Rinchen: thanks!
<SteveA> thanks barry 
<SteveA>  * Blockers
<sinzui> Answer Tracker: BLOCKED: no
<barry> TEAM: mailing lists BLOCKED: no
<matsubara> TEAM: infrastructure BLOCKED: no
<BjornT> TEAM: bug tracker BLOCKED: no
<salgado> TEAM: Registry BLOCKED: NO
<jtv> TEAM: Translations, BLOCKED: no
<SteveA> for the next cycle, let's do these by Launchpad teams
<EdwinGrubbs> TEAM: Commercialization BLOCKED: no
<SteveA> um, I mean, for next week
<bigjools> TEAM: Soyuz BLOCKED: decision on Gutsy commercial upload pocket
<mpt> TEAM: UI BLOCKED: Feedback from commercialization team about distribution permissions
<ddaa> TEAM Code. BLOCKED: code-import db patch approval, machine for staging codehosting.
<intellectronica> TEAM: Blueprint BLOCKED: No
* norsetto wakes up and find himself in the middle of a meeting :-[
<SteveA> norsetto: very near the end, actually :-)
<adeuring> TTeam HWDB: Blocked: NO
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> we're all done
<Rinchen> mpt,  you mean statik?
<SteveA> thanks for being here, and keeping us moving along
<mpt> sinzui, ddaa, adeuring: just btw, it saves me about 30 seconds if you follow the exact "TEAM: X BLOCKED: Y" format of the other teams :-)
<SteveA> MEETING ENDS
<mpt> Rinchen, I guess so
<Rinchen> mpt,  ok, I'll chat with his team today
<mpt> though I hadn't kept track of how many were in the team :-)
<jtv> norsetto: see, if you'd just kept your eyes closed a few minutes longer, you could've saved yourself the embarrassment :)
* norsetto helps himself with the leftover coffee ...
<EdwinGrubbs> mpt: what are distribution permissions?
<sinzui> mpt: If I ever have a chance to do this again, I will follow the format.
<mpt> thanks sinzui
<mpt> EdwinGrubbs, see bug 32104
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 32104 in launchpad "+edit and +launchpad should be merged" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/32104 - Assigned to Matthew Paul Thomas (mpt)
<mrevell> matsubara: I'm going to grab a cup of tea, then do you have five minutes for me?
<mpt> EdwinGrubbs, basically whether distribution registrars should be able to say that their distribution uses Launchpad for bugtracking etc
<matsubara> mrevell: yes, I'll grab something to eat too. ping me when you're ready.
<mrevell> cool
<ubotu> New bug: #134063 in blueprint "OOPS registering sprint or meeting using date format DD-M-YYYY" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134063
<mpt> thanks Rinchen 
<bdmurray> Does the commentedbugs list included won't fix or invalid bugs?
<Odd_Bloke> Hey guys, is there a quicker way to push a branch to LP than using 'bzr push'?
<gmb> bdmurray: Do you mean the list of bugs on which you have commented.
<gmb> ?
<bdmurray> gmb: correct
<gmb> bdmurray: Let me just check...
<gmb> bdmurray: No, it won't, because those bugs are considered to be closed.
<gmb> bdmurray: But you can do an advanced search for those bugs if you wish.
<mpt> gmb, so this is probably new scope for bug 5977
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 5977 in malone "Person Bugs pages seems to be incomplete" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/5977
<gmb> mpt: Agreed.
<bdmurray> gmb: okay, thanks I suspected as much.
<gmb> bdmurray: np.
<bdmurray> What is the e-mail command for adding a bug tag?
<bdmurray> Is it just "tag my-new-tag" ?
<mpt> bdmurray, there isn't one currently afaik
<bdmurray> mpt: It was in today's release notes
<matsubara> mpt: of course there is!
<mpt> oh!
<mpt> neat
<matsubara> bug 58388
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 58388 in malone "Implement a tag command in the email interface" [Medium,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/58388 - Assigned to Dave Murphy (schwuk)
<schwuk> bdmurray: yes, that will add a new tag to a bug
<bdmurray> It isn't documented yet - https://help.launchpad.net/UsingMaloneEmail
<bdmurray> schwuk: can you subtract a tag too?
<schwuk> bdmurray: yes
<schwuk> tag -my-new-tag
<bdmurray> schwuk: neat!
<seb128> are new bugs coming from "Launchpad Bug Tracker" a bug or a change made on purpose?
<matsubara> seb128: on purpose
<seb128> hum, k
<seb128> what is the rational?
<mpt> seb128, iirc, because they represent changes that weren't made by the reporter (e.g. a bug being assigned to someone), so it wasn't reasonable to represent them as coming from the reporter
<seb128> k
<seb128> bug reassigned from an another package are in this case?
<seb128> usually the description of the bug is coming from the submitter
<seb128> he just didn't get the package right
<ubotu> New bug: #134301 in rosetta "AttributeError: 'unicode' object has no attribute 'code'" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134301
<mpt> seb128, not sure
<mpt> allenap?
<matsubara> thanks jtv 
<allenap> mpt: hi
<mpt> allenap, can you answer seb128's question?
<allenap> mpt, seb128: Not sure on this one. I think BjornT was involved with these changes. BjornT?
<BjornT> the notifications from 'Launchpad Bug Tracker' are the ones that say that you have been subscribed to a bug, which can mean either that you are actually subscribed to the bug, or that the bug was re-assigned to a package, of which you are a bug contact (and you weren't a bug contact of the the previous package)
<BjornT> seb128: ^^^
<seb128> BjornT: I find it annoying in the case it reassigned to the correct package
<seb128> I like to know who submitted the bug
<seb128> because I don't consider it the same way if that's a distro team guy or a regular contributor or somebody I don't know
<seb128> would you consider a request for reassigned bugs to be displayed as coming from the bug submitter as valid?
<BjornT> seb128: would it be enough to include the sumbmitter in the body of the notification?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> though I don't get the interest to add content
<seb128> especially than you can see the From from the mails listing
<seb128> thinking about it I like the From; better
<seb128> you can filter on it quickly, etc
<BjornT> seb128: ok, we could add it to the body of the notification at least. having it in the From field is quite tricky, since it's often confusing. we changed the From field for exactly this reason
<seb128> I'm not sure how it's confusing to send the bug description as coming from the bug submitter
<kiko> seb128, the problem is that the bug submitter is not actually causing /that/ email to be sent.
<BjornT> seb128: well, quite a lot of people complained about it (for the reason kiko mentioned)
<kiko> it's actually very confusing
<seb128> so maybe a verbatim copy should not be sent to the bug contact then
<seb128> you should rather send "bug nnnnn has been reassigned to your product"
<seb128> because at the moment it looks like a new bug coming on your product from launchpad bug tracker
<kiko> doesn't the message body say something?
<seb128> "You have been subscribed to a public bug:" rather than "Public bug reported:" in the first line
<seb128> it's very tricky to notice the difference
<seb128> it really look like a new bug opened
<kiko> the text could be changed
<kiko> but will you read it?
<seb128> well if you include the name of the submitter maybe
<seb128> but I would really like better having the "From" having the submitter
<seb128> so I can filter quickly
<seb128> and look to my mailbox and know what mails I want to read (those coming from people I know for example)
* Nafallo thinks seb128 is planning to killfile him :-P
<Hobbsee> seb128: maybe they need a header for quality of the bug
<seb128> Hobbsee: not really as good, you don't have those displayed in the mails list
<seb128> you would either have to setup filter on the content
<seb128> or to open every single bugs and that would not give you "by submitter" easy sorting
<Hobbsee> seb128: no, launchpad should autodetect the quality of the bug, and close anything with a score of "crap" :P
<Nafallo> "You sent a crappy bug. Please don't do that."
<Nafallo> I can't imagine the reaction that would get ;-)
<seb128> "if you can't figure the right component maybe you should not open a bug" ;)
<Nafallo> LOL
<Hobbsee> yeah :P
<Hobbsee> seb128: it surprises me about apport, with people thinking they dont have to write everything, as it's all automated.
<alex-weej> hi
<alex-weej> on a bug entry page, there are packages listed under "affects"
<alex-weej> and links to "also affects upstream" and "... distribution/package"
<alex-weej> this terminology seems to be a little bit off with what some people expect; i think the old terminology might have been "tasks", implying that there is "something to do" for a specific package
<mayeco> the ppa is working or not?
<mayeco> is in live site or only in dogfood?
<kiko> mayeco, on dogfood still -- we're setting up the production boxes still this week
<kiko> but the code is all good
<Nafallo> this week. kewl :-)
<mayeco> kiko: thanks :D
<mayeco> that thing is super kool!
<kiko> it is indeed 
<kiko> blog about it!
<mayeco> :S
<ubotu> New bug: #134309 in malone "External bug tracker for Mantis should be able to fetch status for individual bugs" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134309
<Ek0nomik> Would anyone be able to help me sign the code of conduct?  I keep entering what was given to me in the *.asc file, but I get this error:
<Ek0nomik> Please fix the problems below and try again.
<Ek0nomik> (7, 9, 'No public key')
<Ek0nomik> but, my key is already on the server:  http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?search=0x6C77D4B1&op=index
<ubotu> New bug: #134312 in launchpad "Checkwatches script doesn't use correct DB user" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134312
<kiko> Ek0nomik, hmmmm. could the syncing be broken again, elmo?
<elmo> kiko: it's not, I just checked
<elmo> that key is retrievable from the internal server
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> thanks
<kiko> Ek0nomik, what are you placing in the input box?
<Ek0nomik> the whole contents of the *.asc file.
<kiko> Ek0nomik, I mean in the GPG key upload
<kiko> Ek0nomik, what's your launchpad homepage?
<Ek0nomik> https://launchpad.net/~ek0nomik
<kiko> Ek0nomik, are you sure you signed with that key?
<Ek0nomik> Under Step 1. Register an OpenPGP key.
<Ek0nomik> It appears you have already done this; the key 6C77D4B1 is registered on your account. You can skip to the next step if you are not intending on signing with a different key. 
<matsubara> Ek0nomik: can you paste (http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/) the signed code of conduct that you're pasting into LP?
<Ek0nomik> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/20/\
<Ek0nomik> whoops.
<Ek0nomik> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/20/
<Ek0nomik> any dice?
<matsubara> Ek0nomik: you seem to have signed it with:  key ID 432EE881
<Ek0nomik> wt..
<Ek0nomik> how do I sign with the 6C77D4B1 key?
<matsubara> Ek0nomik: $ gpg -u 6C77D4B1 --clearsign codeofconduct.txt
<Ek0nomik> thanks matsubara.  :)
<bdmurray> Where did the $pkgname source expandy go?
<bdmurray> The one on the lefthand side?
<ubotu> New bug: #54329 in ubuntu "Error when launcher target not found needs to be user-readable" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/54329
<norsetto> bdmurray: isn't that on the package name now? (where it used to be the status).
<bdmurray> norsetto: the expandy would show you the latest version of the package which was handy to see if the bug reporter had the latest version
<norsetto> bdmurray: yes, its a bit convoluted now, you have to go to overview
<norsetto> bdmurray: and then you find the expandy on the left
<bdmurray> norsetto: right and then you are "away" from the bug report that you were working on
<norsetto> bdmurray: yep
<norsetto> bdmurray: why not filing a bug report in launchpad asking for it to be back? it shouldn't be a big deal
<bdmurray> norsetto: okay, I wasn't sure if it had just moved on me. :)
<norsetto> bdmurray: hehe
<norsetto> bdmurray: in the meantime you can use a terminal
<bdmurray> norsetto: what do you mean?  Isn't any terminal command dependent on me running the same release as the bug report?
<bdmurray> terminal command to check for a package version
<norsetto> bdmurray: not necessarily, for instance you can use rmadison (or apt-cache)
<norsetto> bdmurray: an example, try rmadison -u ubuntu <package-name> and see what it gives you
<norsetto> rmadison is using a remote query; apt-cache is using the local cache (so the latter is quicker but needs you to keep the cache updated)
<bdmurray> norsetto: right, I've used apt-cache before but not rmadison.  plus with apt-cache you have to manipulate your sources.list right?
<norsetto> bdmurray: indeed
<norsetto> bdmurray: I use rmadison when I need to check what version is where, and the advantage is also that you can check debian (not important for you I guess)
<bdmurray> norsetto: I don't seem to have '-u' as an option
<norsetto> bdmurray: are you on feisty?
<bdmurray> norsetto: at the moment yes
<norsetto> bdmurray: thats why then, IIRC its not yet implemented in the feisty version
<gnomefreak> can PPA archives deal with more than one distro at a time? example upload gutsy packages and feisty packages to same PPA and use something like deb http://ppa.dogfood.launchpad.net/mozillateam/ubuntu gutsy bleh and http://ppa.dogfood.launchpad.net/mozillateam/ubuntu feisty bleh...
<bdmurray> norsetto: right, doesn't seem so.  Thanks for the information regarding rmadison.
<norsetto> bdmurray: np, too bad it doesn't help
<bdmurray> norsetto: I've been using apt-cache madison and I can work around the functionality not being in the bug page anymore.  I just thought it was quite convenient to have it right there.
<kiko> bdmurray, not having what right there?
<bdmurray> kiko: the information expandy on the left hand side regarding the latest version of the source package
<kiko> bdmurray, was that removed?
<bdmurray> kiko: as far as I can tell yes
<kiko> mpt, do you confirm?
<mpt> kiko, yes, it's reported
<mpt> I'll target it to 1.1.9
<kiko> thanks.
<kiko> bdmurray, sorry! :)
<bdmurray> mpt: what bug number?
<bdmurray> I just want to subscribe
<mpt> I don't remember
<Amaranth> gnomefreak: As I accidentally found out, yes
<gnomefreak> cool ty Amaranth :)
<LaserJock> so PPA is still only available for Beta Testers and still only on dogfood?
<kiko> LaserJock, we're moving it, but there's a server issue or two that need to be cleared up, should be all done by early next week
<kiko> the builders and build scheduler
<kiko> need movin'
<mpt> bdmurray, bug 134220
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134220 in malone "the new layout has no informations about the current version" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134220
<LaserJock> kiko: ok, so next week it should go live on main LP and will anybody be able to use it or just Beta Testers?
<bdmurray> mpt: thanks
<mpt> bdmurray, what would you think about including the version number of the latest version in the table inside the expandable section?
<mpt> e.g.
<mpt> Affecting: firefox (Ubuntu)
<mpt> Latest version: 2.0.3-ubuntuwotsit
<mpt> Filed here by: B D Murray
<mpt> etc
<bdmurray> mpt: personally I think that chews uses too much space to glean that little bit of information
<bdmurray> because you might not know the submitters package version in the first comment
<bdmurray> so would have to scroll down even more to find it
<mpt> scroll down?
<mpt> No, I mean the expandable section in the "Affects" table
<mpt> that already has a table with "Affecting:", "Filed here by:", and "When:" rows
<bdmurray> Right but when you expand that it shifts down all comments right?
<mpt> For as long as you have it open, yes
<bdmurray> because you have the comment on this change box
<norsetto> anyone here that can migrate my pgp keys to my dogfood account?
<mpt> Ah, so you want to be able to see the reporter's version, and the latest version, simultaneously
<mpt> ok
<seb128> mpt: right, to know if the user is uptodate
<bdmurray> mpt: ideally yes. the location isn't that important.
<mpt> So that would work if we didn't have so much navigation stuff at the top of the page
<mpt> and if we had only one comment field per bug report
<mpt> because then you *would* be able to see both of them simultaneously
<mpt> but so long as we don't, it probably needs to be a box down the side instead.
<Kmos> kiko: can you delete the zzz ones now? https://launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers
<kiko> Kmos, not yet -- we don't yet support dupes
<kiko> Kmos, I want to promote you to official bugtracker gardener :)
<Kmos> kiko: it will be a pleasure for me :)
<Kmos> kiko: so only 1.1.9 will have support for that?
<kiko> Kmos, I just need to get the privileges sorted out and a process for you
<kiko> Kmos, I'm HOPING BjornT will have pity on us and do it for 1.1.9 :)
<Kmos> that's nice
<Kmos> kiko: i'm not even an ubuntu member.. maybe they won't accept it
<kiko> this isn't anything to do with ubuntu
* Kmos is currently working on set powertop 1.8 from debian to ubuntu universe trought motu uvf procedures
<Kmos> :)
<ubotu> New bug: #134345 in launchpad "Link to Terms of Service on 'Activate Personal Package Archive' goes to a nonexistant wiki page." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134345
<Kmos> kiko: yeah, LP is one thing, ubuntu is another
<Kmos> =)
<kiko> oh good grief
<mpt> what
<mpt> terms of service on a wiki?
<mpt> "You hereby agree to KILROY WAS HERE"
<kiko> yes
<seb128> kiko: is there a way to workaround the "registering a bzr branch requires an upstream product with the same name"?
<kiko> seb128, well, you could upload something as +junk
<seb128> I don't want to do that ;)
<seb128> I want to maintain desktop packages in bzr
<seb128> but gnome-vfs is name gnome-vfs2 for example
<seb128> or gtk+ gtk+2.0
<seb128> or epiphany epiphany-browser
<kiko> seb128, and why is using a different name a problem?
<seb128> different name than what?
<kiko> why is the name of the branch important, IOW?
<seb128> I would like the branch having the same name than the package for obvious reasons
<seb128> well, because otherwise it's going to be complicated for users
<seb128> and for scripting
<seb128> it's much easier if you can use apt-get and bzr on the same name
<seb128> and not to know that the gtk+2.0 package is named gtk+ in launchpad
<LaserJock> yep, that's a tough one especially
<seb128> s/and not/and don't need/
<seb128> is there any reason to require an upstream product to add a packaging branch?
<kiko> seb128, it's just that it's not currently set up.
<kiko> that way.
<seb128> is that likely to change any time soon?
<kiko> ddaa, wanna context switch to this discussion?
<kiko> seb128, unlikely to be /real/ soon, to be honest, but I think we need to sort this out
* ddaa reads backlog
<seb128> kiko: the easy workaround would be to use one packaging branch for the team
<kiko> ddaa, seb128 wants to upload branches for packages, irrespective of history. 
<seb128> register a random product
<seb128> and use a directory by package in the branch
<ddaa> so...
<ddaa> ideally
<ddaa> I think it should be possible to have package branches in the way we have product branches.
<ddaa> but nobody has figured out how it should look like, even less scheduled time to do it.
<_gpg_> hello
<ddaa> I think registering an ubuntu-packaging or debian-packaging product is a reasonably to deal with the issue now.
<ddaa> It's connected to another current issue.
<kiko> ddaa, it's easy to migrate from that to something else later, right?
<ddaa> Which is "where to put the productseries for a svn import of a packaging branch from debian svn?"
<seb128> in this case that would be a ubuntu-desktop product
<ddaa> ATM, people seem to have decided to create a "debian" productseries in the product.
<ddaa> Which I think is borken.
<_gpg_> i would linke to know where ca n i find about launchpad licence, it it would be open source etc, can any one help me please ?
<ddaa> I think it would be better to have a debian-packaging product, and have series named after the package there.
<seb128> "series" = "branches"?
<ddaa> kiko: anything which is consistent is reasonably easy to migrate, I guess.
<ddaa> seb128: no productseries, like "trunk"
<mpt> _gpg_, <https://launchpad.net/faq>, 2/3 of the way down the page
<ddaa> the object you need to get a code import at the moment.
<seb128> ok
<ddaa> One of my worries if that if we start to get "debian" series all over the place, users will see it and duplicate the pattern.
<_gpg_> mpt: ty
<seb128> I don't expect launchpad changing really quickly so we will likely workaround for now by creating a product for the team and using a directory by package there
<ddaa> and we'll have a mess in no time that we won't be able to deal with whenever we want to transition to something else.
<seb128> ddaa, kiko: thanks
<ddaa> seb128: can you keep me posted of what comes out?
<seb128> ddaa, kiko: should I raise the issue on some mailing-list?
<ddaa> seb128: some ubuntu-devels list would be good start, as other ubuntu ppl are asking the same question.
<ddaa> I really just want you guys to adopt a policy that is consistent and you are happy with.
<seb128> well, ubuntu lists will not make a difference
<ddaa> Then inform the Launchpad ML of what you decided.
<seb128> I'll say "the requirements to have a product with the same name as the package sucks" and the distro people will likely agree
<seb128> I don't know how launchpad internals are organized
<seb128> but I would happy to just not have the upstream product obligation
<seb128> like we have an team maintaining packages
<seb128> I would like to be able to add a branch for every package there
<ddaa> seb128: really, the Launchpad model has no provision for those "packaging branches".
<seb128> does it need to fit in some model?
<seb128> why can't a team just have random bzr branches?
<ddaa> because sabdfl said teams shall not have +junk branches.
<seb128> well, that's not junk
<seb128> that's an ubuntu package
<ddaa> What namespace would you use for those branches then?
<seb128> I would be happy to "the branch name must be the one of a distro package"
<ddaa> that conflicts with our current branch namespace
<ddaa> and which distro?
<ddaa> which distrorelease?
<ddaa> etc.
<ddaa> You probably want different branches for each distro release.
<seb128> that's not going to be easy
<seb128> maybe we should just ask to be honest on the alioth svn ;)
<seb128> s/honest/hosted
<ddaa> Yes, that's why nobody has decided how it should look like yet.
<ddaa> seb128: sure, if you're happy with that. Then I want you guys to agree on a policy for dummy productseries you create to request bzr imports.
<seb128> that discussion would not be right placed on the ubuntu side because most of us don't know about launchpad requirements, namespaces, structure, etc
<ddaa> ATM, we're going to have ~vcs-imports/nspr/debian
<ddaa> (which sucks IMO)
<ddaa> seb128: then ask on the Launchpad ML
<seb128> mdz: around?
<ddaa> but when this sort of trans-project discussion occurs, it tends to end in mid-air
<seb128> mdz: do you know if there is any reflection or work in progress going on on "being able to create branches for ubuntu packages on launchpad"?
<ddaa> I have the impression it's because each side expects the other to know how things should look like.
<seb128> well, I know what I need
<seb128> I need to be able to create random bzr branches for a team
<ddaa> In which way would team-owned +junk branches be inadequate?
<seb128> I'm not sure I understand what +junk mean
<ddaa> it means "no associated product"
<seb128> it's not junk, it's nice packaging ;)
<LaserJock> but they aren't junk
<ddaa> it's called like that to encourage ppl to put branches in the right product.
<LaserJock> I think most people think +junk == throw away
<seb128> well, call them "junk" if you want
<seb128> I can workaround it by creating random upstream product for every package I want to add
<seb128> but that's ugly, extra work, and doesn't make things nicer for anybody
<seb128> gnome-vfs2 has an upstream product, it's just named gnome-vfs
<ddaa> I think that would be what sabdfl would like.
<ddaa> mh
<kiko> ddaa, what do you mean?
<ddaa> "creating random upstream product for every package I want to add"
<ddaa> seb128: ask fabbione about .info files :)
<fabbione> DIE DIE DIE
<ddaa> or Keybuk
<ddaa> right
<seb128> ddaa: I think I helped fabbione with them when I started at Canonical ;)
<fabbione> we all share the same feeling about info files
<fabbione> DIE DIE DIE DIE
<ddaa> So, the modern equivalent is "create a project in Launchpad"
<ddaa> I believe the motivation for them has not gone away.
<seb128> well, I don't want to have to create a product to forward a bug or put a package in bzr
<ddaa> Just that the dumb idea of doing them in bulk before they are needed has gone away.
<seb128> that's just to much work
<seb128> and there is some package where is there is no proper upstream
<ddaa> seb128: I agree with you
<seb128> like no website, etc
<ddaa> I cannot help you with that.
<ddaa> Bring that to mdz, and have him bring that to sabdfl.
<seb128> will do that
<LaserJock> seb128: what about native packages?
<seb128> thanks for replying to my questions
<ddaa> seb128: you're welcome.
<ddaa> LaserJock: they need a project too.
<LaserJock> yikes
<ddaa> it's not because upstream is a distro that it should not be modelled as a project in Launchpad.
<ddaa> Not saying it's good.
<ddaa> Saying that's the way Launchpad thinks.
<LaserJock> it sounds to me as if projects could be in danger of becoming so ubiquitous that they end up being useless
<ddaa> kiko: that's for you to answer :)
<ddaa> discussion is moving out of my dept quiclky
<LaserJock> I mean, if we have gnome-vfs and gnome-vfs2 projects and they're really the same thing
<ddaa> there should not be duplicates
<LaserJock> but how can you determine that
<ddaa> eyeballs
<LaserJock> but already seb128 has illustrated how it could easily become duplicated
<ddaa> duplication is the wrong solution, I am sure of that
<ddaa> no idea what the right solution is
<ddaa> One upstream project (even if upstream is a distro) == one project in Launchpad.
<ddaa> We could have branches named like
<LaserJock> ok, but you're tying package names to project names
<ddaa> ~owner/distro/release/srcpkg/name
<ddaa> LaserJock: we are supposed to have a links between project series and source packages.
<ddaa> They are a badly unloved part of Launchpad ATM.
<ddaa> Nothing tying package and project names.
<ddaa> Just devels dislike for inconsistent naming.
<ddaa> The inconsistent naming is what needs fixing.
<LaserJock> I don't think it's inconsistent naming really
<LaserJock> if we have gnome-vfs as a project
<mpt> ( Report as inappropriate )
<mpt> Why is this project inapproprate?
<ddaa> spam
<mpt> ( ) It does not appear to be software
<LaserJock> becuase the package name is gnome-vfs2
<mpt> ( ) It seems to exist primarily for spam purposes
<mpt> ( ) It is someone wanting an Ubuntu CD
<mpt> ( ) It is a duplicate of another project
<mpt>     Which other project? [              ] 
<ddaa> is that existing UI?
<mpt> no
<mpt> but it should be ;-)
<ddaa> yes please
<ddaa> that does not address the problem LaserJock and seb128 are talking about, but it would help placate people trying to solve it the wrong way.
<mpt> yes
<mpt> I have a vague idea about how to solve LaserJock's/seb128's problem
* ddaa goes to cook pasta
<mpt> but it requires existing thorough project-package links
<ddaa> go on, I'll check the scrollback
<ddaa> well
<mpt> which we don't have
<mpt> (which was partly the motivation for the QA that led to my proposing the tag this morning)
<mpt> The vague idea is
<mpt> from a project's page, say "I want to package this project"
<mpt> Launchpad says "for what distribution?", and you say "Fooix"
<mpt> And Launchpad says "ah, so you'll want to call the package X, because that's the name of this project's packages in Fooix".
<ddaa> that's not adressing the right problem
<ddaa> seb128 is unhappy because the Ubuntu source package names do not match upstream project names.
<mpt> But isn't that a problem regardless of whether PPAs exist?
<ddaa> and he wants the packaging branches to be named consistently after corresponding source packages.
<ddaa> AIUI it has nothing to do with PPA
<ddaa> it's more a Foobuntu kind of problem.
<mpt> ah
<mpt> so for "package" above read "branch"
<ddaa> riht
<ddaa> but that still does not address the problem
<ddaa> because the branch URL contains the uptsream project name
<ddaa> and anyway, it's unclear whether packaging branches belong in upstream projects at all.
<mpt> Why does the branch URL contain the upstream project name?
<ddaa> Because that's how we designed it.
<ddaa> ~owner/project/name
<mpt> Why?
<mpt> Could you have ~owner/project and ~owner/name coexisting?
<ddaa> That would be problematic.
<mpt> Like /distribution and /project do?
<ddaa> I do not think that would be impossible, actually I think maybe we should do it.
<ddaa> thumper disagrees with me on this.
<ddaa> he thinks the current naming is fine and consistent
<ddaa> btw
<LaserJock> but what if you *do* want /project/name ?
<ddaa> we do have sort of ~owner/name in addition to ~owner/product/name
<mpt> code.launchpad.net/~owner/project could still list all owner's branches of project
<ddaa> except it is spelled ~owner/+junk/name
<mpt> Just those URLs wouldn't have project in them any more
<ddaa> hu?
<ddaa> not making sense
<ddaa> I understood you as ~owner/name was a branch
<mpt> yes
<ddaa> so it would show a branch, not a list of branches
<mpt> yes
<mpt> but ~owner/project would be a list of owner's branches for that project
<ddaa> oh right
<ddaa> I agree with you
<ddaa> about making +junk disappear
<ddaa> you need to convince thumper
<ddaa> and sabdfl to allow those branches to be team-owned
<mpt> I don't know what teams have to do with this issue
<mpt> (which is not the same as "I don't think teams have anything to do with this issue" -- honestly, I don't know how teams work w.r.t. branches)
<ddaa> we almost had to do a sit-in to get +junk branches out of sabdfl in the first place
<ddaa> what they have to do:
<ddaa> "Team shall not have +junk branches"
<ddaa> we have an open bug about closing a couple of place where we still allow this to happen.
<ddaa> The reason is "When you need a team to work on a branch, you really need a project."
<LaserJock> that seems quite irrational to me
<ddaa> LaserJock: that what the boss says.
<LaserJock> but I'm just a lackey ;-)
<ddaa> I'm just being a diligent engineer.
<LaserJock> again, it seems to me that that leads to junk projects being made instead of junk branches
<ddaa> that's the motivation for +junk branches in the first place
<ddaa> stop people from putting branches that have no project in the wrong place, or from creating pointless project.
<ddaa> by giving them an easier path
<LaserJock> right, but he's forcing teams to act differently than individuals
<LaserJock> and tying them to projects
<ddaa> actually, if that was only up to the boss, there would not be +junk branch to start with.
<ddaa> it's the engineers who insisted on it.
<LaserJock> thank goodness
<LaserJock> ;-)
<mpt> ddaa, not everything is a grand battle
<ddaa> well
<ddaa> that one episode was
<ddaa> "do not want" "do want" "do not want" "okay, let's call them junk so people won't like them" "okay we've got a compromise"
<ddaa> I think I should stop this discussion now.
<ddaa> And go for dinner.
<mpt> Yes.
<norsetto> anyone here that can migrate my pgp keys to my dogfood account?
<ubotu> New bug: #134362 in launchpad-answers "Email from any user should reopen an expired question" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134362
<thumper> mpt: the branch naming scheme is to reduce naming clashes
<thumper> mpt: there use to be a +branch in there
<thumper> mpt: which got removed as it served no useful purpose
<thumper> mpt: however if you want branches and projects to share a namespace then there is a problem
<thumper> mpt: there will be many more branches than projects
<thumper> mpt: and what happens if I have a branch called "foo"
<thumper> mpt: and later, someone registers a project called "foo"
<thumper> mpt: should the project name be disallowed due to someone somewhere having a branch called "foo"
<thumper> mpt: and if the project was allowed, how then to traverse to the branch?
<thumper> mpt: this is why I think we need the current scheme
<ddaa> thumper: it's not a real problem
<thumper> ddaa: oh? why?
<ddaa> it's only a problem when the user that has that branch called "foo" wants to create a branch in the project "foo"
<ddaa> So it's entirely user-local. It's not a case of individual users polluting a global namespace.
<ddaa> thumper: see what I mean?
<thumper> hmm
<thumper> yes
<thumper> I see what you mean
* thumper is thinking
<ddaa> Already had that in mind the last time we discussed it.
<ddaa> I thought you realized that too.
<ddaa> When things get tricky
<ddaa> is when a project is renamed
<thumper> ok, it could be done, but what is the driving advantage?  The removal of +junk?
<ddaa> Yes.
<thumper> how then would a pushed branch know its project?
<thumper> bzr push bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~me/foo ?
<ddaa> if foo is a project, that fails
<thumper> but if it isn't?
<ddaa> if foo is not a project that creates a branch with name=foo, project=None.
<thumper> that's crack
<ddaa> That the logical conclusion.
<thumper> another reason why I don't like it
<seb128> why is a project required anyway?
<seb128> why can't somebody or a team store random code there?
<ddaa> to make it easier to find related branches
<thumper> ddaa: it becomes a much bigger problem when thinking of shared repos
<thumper> initial push
<thumper> et al
<ddaa> thumper: I am starting to believe that shared repos is a much bigger problem than you think.
<ddaa> thumper: not a discussion to have now
<ddaa> thumper: we need to understand better how shared repos will work
<ddaa> I have a hunch that we're not going to escape the need for an explicit SharedRepo object in our model.
<thumper> while I think it is feasible, it is a not right now
<ddaa> Then things like that become less problematic.
<thumper> ddaa: there are much more interesting things to implement that redesigning how the branch traversal works
<thumper> ddaa: I don't want to spend too much time right now trying to address it
<ddaa> thumper: the reason we got there was that seb128 was asking for it.
<thumper> sure
<ddaa> rather insistently.
<thumper> seb128: feasible but not now
<thumper> :)
<ddaa> Good night.
<seb128> thumper: well, which means launchpad code is not usable now for Ubuntu packaging 
<thumper> seb128: there are plans afoot to address packing, but it is a work in progress
<ianm_> how does one get a new project into launchpad?
<seb128> can I read about those plans somewhere?
<kiko> thumper, hopefully it's not going to take too long, though, because seb128's success is related to bzr's success
<kiko> ianm_, launchpad.net/projects/+new
<ianm_> seems that should be a big button on the home page no?
<kiko> ianm_, what project are you interested in creating?
<kiko> ianm_, there /is/ a big button there -- Register. :)
<ianm_> is that for projects?  I thought it was for accounts and I'm already registered
<Seveas> kiko, can I ask you some questions about translations?
<thumper> seb128: not just yet
<kiko> Seveas, you can, and I might even answer them. :)
<kiko> ianm_, it's for projects. good point.
<Seveas> kiko, excellent :)
<Seveas> kiko, what's the average waiting time for a translation import? And do all .po files have to be checked, also ones that I upload in eg. a month?
<kiko> Seveas, the time should go down dramatically now that we have per-product queues.
<kiko> Seveas, it shouldn't be more than 24h on average
<kiko> Seveas, only the first po file upload is checked, I believe -- subsequent ones aren't.
<Seveas> mine's 26h now ;)
<Seveas> are .po files checked even if a .pot is there?
<kiko> I think it depends if the path is inferrable or not.
<kiko> the best person to answer would be carlos or danilo tomorrow morning
<Seveas> ok
<Seveas> thanks for the answers!
<kiko> Seveas, you're welcome. please let me know tomorrow if you still need better answers.
<ianm_> kiko: can I use launchpad for version control?  right now it's in some random SVN hosted by a friend
<ianm_> kiko: nm I'm FAQing around
<kiko> ianm_, sure you can -- use bzr!
<ianm_> is the link for the second FAQ correct?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/faq
<ianm_> it says "To find out how ..." but it links to a list of bugs
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<kiko> mpt awakes!
<kiko> mpt, can you check the faq issue above?
<ianm_> weird, so editing a project has a few extra options over creating it?  (did I miss the 'Bugs are tracked:' section before??)
<ianm_> do I need an admin to import from SVN or can I do it myself?
<mpt> kiko, that's pre-1.0 bong
<kiko> mpt, can we fix it? :-(
<mpt> yep
<kiko> ianm_, there are a lot of options you can edit after creating -- you're welcome to explore.
<mpt> launchpad.net/bazaar -> code.launchpad.net
<kiko> ianm_, you can register the import location for your trunk series and we'll get it imported
<mpt> This is an example of developers treating the FAQ as a junk drawer
<mpt> </hobbyhorse>
<kiko> thanks matsubara 
<matsubara> kiko: np
<kiko> mpt, do the filenames @@/locked pagerror.gif and refresh.gif ring a bell?
<mpt>  /@@/locked does, the others don't
<kiko> mpt, it's a 404.
<kiko> is it an old page?
<mpt> Yes, I thought I removed all occurrences of it
<mpt> No, "/@@/" means "the image called"
<kiko> it might just be old links
<mpt> grep -r, why have you forsaken me
<mpt> It would be odd for people to link to the icon specifically
<mpt> unless they're hotlinking it from some other site
<kiko> mpt, I think the issue is cached CSS -- that could be it, right?
<kiko> look at https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/2007-08-23/A1175 for instance.
<kiko> hah
<kiko> mpt, http://webhost.math.rochester.edu/webworkdocs/discuss/msgReader$3895
<ianm_> so does launchpad use blueprints INSTEAD OF bugs of type "feature request" ?
<mpt> kiko, the page listed as HTTP_REFERER in that page does not use that icon
<kiko> mpt, I know
<kiko> mpt, could it be CSS-referred?
<kiko> ianm_, it depends. for larger changes where you think a document is a good way of expressing and discussing the change, a blueprint is a good idea.
<kiko> ianm_, the truth is that the line between feature and bug is somewhat tenuous
<mpt> kiko, it's not mentioned in the style sheet either.
<kiko> mpt, could be a cached CSS file, then.
<kiko> thanks.
<kiko> gmb!
<mpt> isn't CSS caching solved yet?
<mpt> yes it is
<mpt> @import url(https://launchpad.net/+icing/rev118/+style-slimmer.css)
<ubotu> New bug: #134372 in launchpad-bazaar "Bazaar hosting FAQ links to completely the wrong place" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134372
<bdmurray> What was the procedure for bug spam?
<bdmurray> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/107874
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 107874 in rhythmbox "Can't add songs to librarey" [Low,Invalid]   - Assigned to Ubuntu Desktop Bugs (desktop-bugs)
<gmb> kiko!
<kiko> mpt, yeah, but it wasn't earlier today, so that might be it. I landed the definitive fix earlier today, btw.
<mpt> kiko, so I don't see how it could have been cached either. Unless it was something weird like a Web archive saved with the HTML+CSS but without the images.
<mpt> ah
<mpt> ok
<kiko> gmb, how's it going? stopping by to see the flames? :)
<kiko> gmb, did we fix the issue with trac watches that was uncovered this week?
<mpt> kiko, The Wayback Machine might cause errors of that sort, if people were trying to see what a bug report looked like before it was marked private :-)
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> good point
<mpt> or the Google Cache, more realistically
<kiko> but not 200+ 404s :)
<gmb> kiko: This is the part where you tell me you're joking or referring to something I just don't get in my sleep-deprived state, right?
* gmb *begs*
<kiko> gmb, I'm not joking but ask me about it tomorrow :)
<kiko> no begging!
<mpt> bdmurray, first "ask" a "question" at <https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad>
<mpt> reporting the comment
<gmb> kiko: Okay, I will... 
<mpt> bdmurray, then, nag the Launchpad developers to implement a "Report as inappropriate" function for bug comments :-)
<mpt> (cf. bug 1734)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1734 in malone "Need ability to mark bug comments as obsolete" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1734
<bdmurray> mpt: hmm, that seems like a lot of work
<mpt> bdmurray, yes, we have some work to do to handle that better
<Rinchen> I can just picture it now. Bug comment rating.  *sigh*
<Rinchen> barry, ^^
<Rinchen> :-)
<barry> Rinchen: hah
* ..[topic/#launchpad:Rinchen] : Launchpad - https://launchpad.net/ | Current version: 1.1.8 | Next developer meeting: Thu 30 Aug 2007, 1400UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Launchpad help: https://help.launchpad.net | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<ianm_> kiko: so I put in the current SVN URL.  is it just a matter of time now or do I need to do anything else?
<kiko> ianm_, just a matter of time. what's the project's URL?
<ianm_> kiko: http://gnomecoder.wordpress.com/luz I guess
<ianm_> kiko: I plan to do everything I can in launchpad
<kiko> ianm_, I mean the project in launchpad?
<ianm_> kiko: oh sorry, that would be https://launchpad.net/luz/
#launchpad 2007-08-24
<ubotu> New bug: #134403 in rosetta "Translation template descriptions are mostly unnecessary" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134403
<ubotu> New bug: #134421 in launchpad "when I go to the package bug report page the package I'm the contact for doesn't apperar" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134421
<carlos_> morning
<ubotu> New bug: #134449 in rosetta "Set countries a language is spoken in using web UI" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134449
<carlos> danilos: does your branch include a web page to manage countries?
<carlos> not just to select them, but to add/edit/delete them
<danilos> carlos: no
<carlos> ok
<carlos> that's also a good addition :-)
<carlos> so if you are bored... :-P
<danilos> carlos: I just had to fight off those vocabulary things, and this is something we need more often (ISO country changes are not too frequent, especially if we count Serbia and nearby countries out :)
<danilos> carlos: indeed, but hey, don't become too greedy :P
<carlos> :-)
<carlos> danilos: btw, you could add a link from translations.launchpad.net to translations.launchpad.net/+languages at the same time...
<danilos> carlos: sure thing
<carlos> danilos: do you know where should you put it, right?
<danilos> I'll look at bug 127899 for inspiration :P
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127899 in rosetta ""Languages in Launchpad" page isn't linked to from anywhere" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127899
<carlos> :-)
<Hobbsee> oh, grrr.
<Hobbsee> man this is frustrating.
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Whassup?
<Hobbsee> mrevell: the bug status change - about how clicking on the name of the app wont take you to the dropdown anymore, i'tll take you back to the main bugs page.
<mrevell> Hobbsee: I think that it makes more sense this way, but I know it'll take a while to get used to.
<Hobbsee> mrevell: this is true.
<Hobbsee> mrevell: after the  20th time i try, i'll probably learn the new way.
<mwhudson> i think i would still like a disclosure triangle at the left hand end
<ubotu> New bug: #134456 in soyuz "Soyuz needs package-specific uploaders" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134456
<Hobbsee> GAH!!!!!!
<jtv> Hobbsee: ?
<Hobbsee> jtv: just attemtping to do bug triage here, keep hitting the old button
<jtv> Hobbsee: if you keep hitting it, I can see why it won't feel very motivated.
<Hobbsee> jtv: it just doesnt give me the result i wanted :P
<jtv> Ah, it's for its own good then.
<Hobbsee> bah.  1/5 guesses right.
<Hobbsee> i hate relearning things.
<jtv> Are you talking about the button that moved, so you end up on the product page instead of on the bug details panel?
<Hobbsee> jtv: yep
<jtv> I managed to avoid it through a conscious effort, but someday I'll do it wrong too.  :)
<Hobbsee> one day i'll learn it instinctively, (again), and then you'll change hte UI on me again.
* jtv looks innocent and hurt
<jtv> Me?
<Hobbsee> you as in "the launchpad people" collectively.
<jtv> Ah, like, the whole collective guilt trip thing?  That is soooo pre-millennium...
<jtv> Anyway, to be honest, I thought the old way was mostly user-friendly because I got used to it, not because it was the best design.
<Hobbsee> quite likely
<Hobbsee> wasnt intending to guilt trip.  more expressing frustration.
<jtv> I know, just fooling around.  :-)
<norsetto> morning all
<norsetto> anyone here today that can migrate my gpg keys to my dogfood account?
<norsetto> anyone here alive :-)?
* mwhudson points at cprov
<mwhudson> bit early for him to be awake though
* norsetto prods cprov
<norsetto> mwhudson: yeah, he is breathing
<Hobbsee> jtv: :
<Hobbsee> * :)
<Hobbsee> are there any plans to make things like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openbox/+bug/119796/+activity nicer?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119796 in openbox "Please sync openbox (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Unknown,Fix released]  
<Hobbsee> ie, like the wiki does it, with a diff?
<Hobbsee> it's still quite hard to tell what on earth is going on there, as it only shows the old change.  or something.
<Hobbsee> a coloured diff would be really nice.
* norsetto prods cprov
<cprov> norsetto: hi there
<norsetto> ops: he is awake :-)
<cprov> norsetto: what is LP name ?
<norsetto> norsetto
* norsetto doesn' t have any fantasy
<cprov> norsetto: done -> https://dogfood.launchpad.net/~norsetto
<Kmos> the new rollout broke the sync tool
<Kmos> told by pitti
<norsetto> cprov: thx
<cprov> norsetto: you're welcome.
<kiko> hey hackers
<Hobbsee> hi management
<zyga__> heh ;-)
<\sh> mrevell, ping...regarding the docs about PPAs (quick start guide), the statement: Dependencies: Your package's Build-Depends will always be satisfied using:
<\sh>     *
<\sh>       the latest packages from the PPA you're uploading to
<\sh>     *
<\sh>       the main Ubuntu archive.
<\sh>  does it mean, only main build-deps are used for package building or all ubuntu sections are used (main restricted universe multiverse?) dholbach and I just talked about it on #u-m
<kiko> all ubuntu components are used
<mrevell> hey \sh
<mrevell> thanks kiko
<\sh> mrevell, kiko : cool...could you clarify this, means could you change the text, stating out that all ubuntu components are used ? :)
<mrevell> \sh Sure, I'd be happy to clarifiy the text.
<kiko> yeah, "main" ubuntu archive is a misnomer
<kiko> it's primary ubuntu archive, all components.
<mrevell> thanks kiko.
<kiko> the word "main" ist verboten!
<\sh> lol
<cprov> kiko: genau !
<mrevell> :)
<\sh> german lessons on #launchpad ;)
<\sh> but thx :) 
<mrevell> \sh: I've updated that, thanks for drawing it to my/our attention.
<\sh> mrevell, thx...
<Fujitsu> mrevell: What you've changed it to is still not entirely true... the ogreing depends on the component that the PPA package is in.
<mrevell> Fujitsu: Thanks. So, it'll build against packages in the same component you've set for your package.
<mrevell> Fujitsu: And any that are inherited as part of the component.
<zorglu_> q. is it possible to have a wiki in launchpad for hosted project ?
<mrevell> zorglu_: Launchpad doesn't offer a wiki right now, I'm afraid.
<zorglu_> ok thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #134545 in malone "Rename malone to launchpad-bugs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134545
<Seveas> carlos or danilos, are you available?
<danilos> Seveas: only for a short while longer
<Seveas> danilos, then I'll make it short :)
<danilos> Seveas: so, ask :)
<Seveas> what's the avg. waiting time for a translation review?
<danilos> Seveas: "translation review" as in? PO/POT uploads in a project? or in Ubuntu?
<Seveas> the formet
<Seveas> former*
<danilos> these days it should be 2-4 days for projects
<Seveas> ok, thanks
<Seveas> then I'll wait some more :)
<danilos> Seveas: well, you've got something particular on your mind? if it's a quick one, maybe I can handle it for you :)
<superm1> i've got some that have been up there in review more than 2-4 days
<superm1> didn't know what to expect though
<danilos> superm1: which ones?
<Seveas> danilos, I'll just wait my turn, no need to jump the queue
<superm1> danilos, https://translations.launchpad.net/mythtv/release-0-20-fixes/+imports
<danilos> superm1: that one is being handled by jtv, because we are not sure if the project is used properly in the first place
<superm1> danilos, how should the project be used?
<danilos> superm1: you'll have to check with jtv about his concerns on this, and whether he has any more info
<superm1> okay thanks danilos 
<danilos> superm1: I'll make sure we handle it asap, it's one of rare entries that have slipped through the cracks, and the last (internal) email I see about it has gone out at august 8th... if nothing happens before Monday, be sure to ping carlos, jtv or me around here, and we'll make sure to handle it right away
<superm1> danilos, okay thanks 
<superm1> almost forgot about it myself :)
<danilos> superm1: new import queues per project should help with that, though :)
<helix84> hello. where can i translate package names and descriptions as they appear in the ubuntu menu? are they a part of gnome?
<carlos> helix84: yes, you need to translate each application that those menu entries open
<carlos> superm1: we are not sure whether handle a distribution as a product is the right way to do it
<superm1> carlos, what's the other options?
<superm1> well mythtv itself isn't a distribution
<carlos> that's what we are checking 
<superm1> mythbuntu is however
<carlos> hmm, isn't the template part of mythbuntu?
<superm1> carlos, Nope, that was just for mythtv itself
<carlos> ok, then we got it wrong
<superm1> mythbuntu templates haven't been sorted out yet :)
<helix84> carlos: that sounds strange, not every package contains translatable string of its name and short description, am i wrong?
<carlos> superm1: did you follow the procedure noted on https://help.launchpad.net/TranslationsImportPolicy ?
<carlos> helix84: most GNOME packages do
<helix84> ah
<carlos> helix84: for KDE, they have its own template, usually named SOMETHING-desktop
<superm1> carlos, No i didn't.  i followed something said in this channel.  
<superm1> carlos, and in reading that, i'm not sure that it is done right in the first place
<superm1> since its not the whole product that is being translated
<superm1> just the debian/ directory
<superm1> so as to cover all strings shown by debconf
<carlos> I see
<superm1> internal parts that the user sees for the app are handled translation wise upstream
<carlos> hmm, that's part of the distribution then
<carlos> so you don't translate anything from upstream, right?
<carlos> just your concrete bits
<superm1> exactly
<carlos> superm1: ok, I found what confused me...
<carlos> https://launchpad.net/mythtv/ description is incorrect
<carlos> you point that it's the mythtv package product, but mythtv is something else, you should rename the product...
<superm1> so what should the product be renamed to?
<superm1> i thought that seemed appropriate since the translation will just be the debian/ stuff for MythTV
<carlos> superm1: in which case, the product description should be for MythTV
<carlos> what will happen if they want to use Launchpad?
<superm1> carlos, well i know they are pretty tightly tied to svn/trac, but that would be trouble i guess :)
<carlos> superm1: still, I'm not sure... your usage covers more the distribution use case... 
<carlos> superm1: still, we have Launchpad also as something like freshmeat or people wanting to get BZR mirrors of their SVN repository
* superm1 nods
<carlos> so when you go to mythtv, you expect mythtv not something else related with mythtv
<superm1> so in which case my usage is definately wrong
<superm1> so how do i set those po files to be imported into the ubuntu 'distribution' then?
<carlos> superm1: please, give us more time (end of Monday) and we will approve it (renaming the product) if we don't come with a better solution for your use case, ok?
<superm1> okay sounds good
<carlos> superm1: are those packages part of Ubuntu?
<superm1> carlos, yes
<carlos> universe, I guess
<superm1> multiverse, source package is mythtv
<superm1> and mythplugins
<carlos> superm1: there is another option, if your versions matches the ones in Ubuntu's archive
<superm1> carlos, i upload the ones to the archives :)
<superm1> i'm working on a new UVFe right now as we speak
<carlos> superm1: agree with the person from MOTU team that handles it to sync from time to time...
<carlos> ok, so you have rights to sync change the source in Ubuntu
<carlos> s/change the/changes to the/
<superm1> yes
<carlos> superm1: we were discussing a while ago to allow such translations in Launchpad when a MOTU developer agrees to sync manually from Launchpad into the package
<carlos> which I think is the case
<superm1> yea that would sound right
<carlos> right?
<superm1> just before my uploads, check on the translations to see if anything new is available
<superm1> and then pop them in place
<carlos> the updates in Launchpad would be still done automatically
<superm1> okay so where would I upload the po to then to have LP handle this case?
<carlos> once Launchpad is able to manage this, you would only download things from Launchpad
<carlos> give me 10 minutes...
<superm1> k
<ubotu> New bug: #134557 in soyuz "Commercial packages should allow publishing out of the RELEASE pocket for any distroseries state" [High,Won't fix]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134557
<carlos> superm1: is that template for Gutsy?
<superm1> yes
<carlos> superm1: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/mythtv/+pots/pkg-mythtv
<carlos> superm1: you have rights to do uploads directly there and any Ubuntu translator will be able to translate it
<superm1> awesome
<superm1> likewise for mythplugins?
<carlos> superm1: until we fix Launchpad to accept updates on build time, you will need to do it by hand
<superm1> that's not too big a deal
<superm1> for now
<carlos> ok
<carlos> is mythplugins on the import queue already?
<carlos> superm1: I don't see them
<superm1> perhaps not.  
<superm1> i believe i was waiting for mythtv to be +1ed on translations 
<superm1> it can be grabbed from dpkg-source however, or i can add it right now, whichever you prefer
<carlos> please, add it so I approve it right now and we don't forget
<superm1> k
<superm1> carlos, https://translations.launchpad.net/mythplugins/trunk/+imports
<carlos> superm1: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/mythplugins/+pots/pkg-mythplugins
<carlos> same thing for it
<superm1> great carlos thanks :)
<superm1> so now come gutsy+1, does it automatically carry over?
<carlos> np
<superm1> or is it a manual process
<carlos> yes
<carlos> it will be copied like the other templates
<superm1> easy 'nough
<superm1> will i get mails when this is updated?o
<carlos> yes
<ubotu> New bug: #134567 in soyuz "having a debian/copyright should not be a requirement" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134567
<superm1> ah even better
<carlos> well, if it's updated by an upload done by you
<carlos> notification from someone else change is not yet send
<superm1> oh okay
<carlos> although is a planned feature
<superm1> so i will still need to check every so often
<carlos> yeah :-(
<superm1> well still, manually checking translations is better than none.  Thanks again for sorting this out.  
<carlos> you are welcome
<silwol> hi launchpad users
<silwol> i just wanna try ppa, and read the quickstart guide on https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart
<silwol> under step 3 - what exactly are the 'signed sources'?
<kiko> silwol, the source packages. but you'll have to wait until monday for the PPA rollout, which has been slightly delayed
<silwol> okay, then i'll wait until tuesday in a week... i'll be going on holiday on monday
<kiko> sure thing
<silwol> it's not urgent anyway, just thought i'll give it a try
<kiko> please do give it a try! we're kinda stuck because setting up the builders is complicated, but we're getting there
<silwol> actually I already wanted to try in dogfood, but my spare time was too short the past weeks
<ubotu> New bug: #134577 in launchpad "Admins should be able to unsubscribe other people from bug reports" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134577
<superm1> kiko, with this delayed rollout, are signed Releases making it in, or is that still going to be a later feature?
<kiko> that's a later feature. it hasn't even been clearly decided what we are going to do
<superm1> kiko, ah okay
<ubotu> New bug: #134587 in launchpad-answers "Adding the comment authors name to the question's email address causes confusion" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134587
<alefteris> I have created this list of gnome packages and launchpad translation page link, but I cant find some packages in launchpad, can anyone assist me? The packages that im missing are the ones without link. thanks
<alefteris> http://wiki.ubuntu-gr.org/Wiki/Community/Translation/Upstream/LaunchpadToLamnLiesList
<kiko> danilos, carlos: ^^^
<helix84> alefteris: i'm tentatively looking at it
<alefteris> some of the packages without link, have templates, but im not sure which is the current one
<alefteris> or if its the correct one
<danilos> alefteris: I could find a few easily by copying the same module name at the end of https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/, eg. https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/evolution-data-server
<helix84> alefteris: FYI, Feisty templates are currently recommended for translation efforts
<danilos> alefteris: anyway, for those which really aren't there, it's worth raising a bug in ubuntu
<alefteris> im using this list so that i can revert the translation to the upsteam ones, which have corrections
<helix84> alefteris: for those packages with product templates i think those should be translated before translating their distibution templates
<helix84> alefteris: be aware that there are usually multiple versions of templates and each can contain (a different set of) corrections
<alefteris> also in most product translation pages the hoary template appears by default, shouldnt gutsy be the one?
<alefteris> helix84, im trying to locate the latest templates, the ones used by gnome 1.19
<carlos> cprov, kiko: don't we have a source package search form in soyuz?
<kiko> carlos, we do, ubuntu/+souce
<kiko> err
<kiko> +source
<carlos> but that's not per distroseries, right?
<cprov> carlos: yes, the search in in ubuntu/ page
<cprov> carlos: no, sources are per distribution and binaires are per distroseries
<carlos> really?
<carlos> ok
<kiko> well not exactly
<carlos> alefteris: I would suggest you to search what's missing there on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<kiko> but there is a distro-wide search. :)
<carlos> kiko: ok :-)
<carlos> alefteris: from there, follow the link to Gutsy
<alefteris> this one hasnt got a template it seams https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/gnome-vfs
<carlos> alefteris: also, if you are interested on latest GNOME packages, all links must be for gutsy
<carlos> alefteris: that's because the package is gnome-vfs2: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/gnome-vfs2
<helix84> alefteris: i'm working in the wiki case, just letting you know to avoid edit conflicts
<helix84> s/case/page/
<alefteris> ok
<beuno> carlos: how about evolution?  it seems that package isn't available for translation in LP
<beuno> (hello :D)
<ianm_> it seems my SVN to Launchpad Bazaar import is "processing".  once it's done will I have a single "trunk" branch that I can commit to  normally?
<carlos> beuno: I see it... https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/evolution
<carlos> ianm_: no, those are read only branches
<carlos> are you migrating from Subversion to Bazaar?
<beuno> argh!  I had searched for it and it said it didn't...   let me retrace my steps
<ianm_> yeah I want launchpad to have the official version
<kiko> ddaa, can you help ianm_ -- you are great at that :)
<carlos> ianm_: yeah, ddaa is your man
<ddaa> meh?
<beuno> ah, I was looking at the source package...
<ddaa> I'm no one's man!
<beuno> oh, wait, so are you
<ddaa> I'm a free man!
<ianm_> ddaa: I'll just borrow you then...
<ddaa> ianm_: how can I help?
<carlos> beuno: yeah, translations are attached to source packages
<ianm_> I'm not sure, I'm just trying to move from some random SVN to launchpad
<ianm_> https://launchpad.net/luz/trunk
<beuno> ah, I see what I did wrong
<beuno> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution
<ddaa> luz/trunk import is in the pipe
<beuno> didn't specify a release
<carlos> beuno: yeah, that's somehow confusing...
<ddaa> I approved it and started it minutes ago.
<ddaa> what does .rb mean, btw? RealBasic?
<ianm_> ruby
<beuno> carlos: sounds like a bug to me  :D
<beuno> helix84: does this complete what you needed?
<kiko> ddaa, but I thought that ianm_ wanted to move to bzr and launchpad definitively! :)
<carlos> beuno: I guess we could add there a summary with all templates available for Ubuntu...
<ianm_> ddaa: will that be read-only then?  the wording there makes it sound like it will periodically update from SVN, but that's not what I want
<ddaa> ianm_: that's what it does
<helix84> beuno: pardon?
<ianm_> can I make it writable and turn off the syncing?
<carlos> ddaa: what kiko said, he wants to use Launchpad as the main repository and stop using SVN
<ddaa> carlos: I hear that.
* beuno makes carlos' work queue longer and files a bug
<carlos> beuno: s/carlos/jtv, danilo and carlos/ :-P
<ddaa> ianm_: one option you have is, after the conversion is complete, make your own bzr branch off it, and then ask us to stop the import.
<ddaa> there will still be the import branch our robot created around after that.
<beuno> carlos: heh, I'm glad you have a possy now
<ddaa> ianm_: does that sound okay to you?
<ddaa> ianm_: another option is for you to do the conversion yourself, there are various tools to help you do that, and you can find information on the bazaar-vcs.org wiki about those.
<ddaa> In any case, the launchpad import is running.
<alefteris> carlos, what about glade3?
<ddaa> ianm_: does that clarify it?
<alefteris> i can only find the trunk template for glade 3
<ianm_> ddaa: ideally we could turn off the syncing and make it writable.  otherwise we'll have two branches that appear to be the main ones no?  (sorry, I don't have a lot of experience with source control, always just one branch and one or two developers...)
<ddaa> We cannot make the import branch writable.
<ianm_> ddaa: ok.  what happens if the SVN goes away/
<ddaa> As to "two branches that appear to be the main one", there's no reason for you to worry.
<carlos> alefteris: indeed, for glade-3 there is a bug, it doesn't generate the .pot file
<ddaa> ianm_: if svn goes away, the import will fail. Better to tell us so we can just turn it off.
<ddaa> I mean, further updates of the import will fail.
<ianm_> ddaa: after the initial import (and assuming I can get bzr working), then the SVN code is deprecated
<ddaa> then just turn off your svn server and tell us to turn off the code import.
<ddaa> ianm_: what is worrying you?
<helix84> alefteris: i updated the wiki page, hope this helps
<ianm_> ddaa: nothing, just trying to clarify.  so I'll branch 'trunk' into something else official sounding (any advice?) and then tell you that you can kill the svn importing
<ddaa> hu
<ddaa> ianm_: I think you need to read about how bzr hosting on Launchpad works
<carlos> alefteris: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glade-3/+bug/134598
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134598 in glade-3 ".pot file is not generated on build time" [Undecided,New]  
<ianm_> ddaa: do I sound really confused? :D
<ddaa> ianm_: you sound like you do not understand how branch are organized and named on Launchpad.
<ddaa> it's nothing like how svn works.
<alefteris> thanks a lot all :)
<ddaa> ianm_: read this page and the following ones
<ddaa> https://help.launchpad.net/FeatureHighlights/BazaarHosting
<ianm_> ddaa: ok thanks
<ddaa> the first page is mostly background, the interesting stuff is in the second and third page.
<ddaa> (not to say that the first page is not interesting, but I'd assume you know what it talks about already)
<ddaa> kiko: if you still want your imports of stoq and kiwi, we still need dumps of the svn repos
<ddaa> or we need you to fix the reliability of those svn servers.
<ddaa> kiko: I'll mark them testfailed to get them out of the way now.
<ubotu> New bug: #134601 in launchpad "Package view without specifying release shows no translations" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134601
<kiko> ddaa, how do I get an SVN dump?
<ddaa> svnadmin dump
<ddaa> ianm_: the luz import is complete
<ddaa> https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/luz/trunk
<beuno> carlos: I know this is a long shot, but any chance you could squeeze in the rosetta stats specification any time soon?
<kiko> ddaa, it dumps the whole repository, right?
<kiko> what do I do after that?
<ddaa> you put that in a tarball, and you give it to me or mwhudson
<ianm_> ddaa: ok great
<ddaa> then will do the chicken bone, waxdoll stuff that needs doing.
<ianm_> ddaa: so now I have "trunk" which is a branch owned by another user, correct?  and I can branch that to make an 'official' one?  and make it part of a series like 1.0 ?
<ianm_> what I still don't understand, though, is that bazaar seems to give special importance to "trunk" (states: The "trunk" series represents the primary line of development rather than a stable release branch.)  but I won't be able to edit the trunk unless I keep using the external SVN ?
<carlos> beuno: unfortunately, I don't think I will be able to work on it in next two months
<ddaa> ianm_: sorry, workrave told me it was time to feed the cats
<ddaa> ianm_: your first message was right.
<ddaa> ianm_: your second message was wrong.
<ddaa> bazaar does not have any notion of a trunk branch, at all
<ddaa> all branches are equal
<ianm_> ok
<ddaa> On the other hand, Launchpad gives a special meaning to the "trunk" SERIES.
<ddaa> And a series is something very different from a branch.
<beuno> carlos: I can understand why :D       is there anyway you can think of I could get and parse some of that information manually like I do for bugs and such?
<ddaa> It's a bug at the moment that you even need a series to get a code import.
<ddaa> (but we're working on it)
<ddaa> So, it happens that 1. we only import trunk branches in Launchpad, as a policy
<ddaa> 2. we recomment that people have a "trunk" series in their project
<ddaa> 3. the natural place to request an import is therefore this series.
<ddaa> What you do with your own bzr branches, even if they are hosted on launchpad has nothing to do with that.
<ddaa> ianm_: does that make sense?
<ddaa> Note, that what is really special is the "development focus" series, which is called "trunk" by default, but you change this.
<carlos> beuno: well, we have something similar on translations.launchpad.net, although that's global, not just ubuntu...
<ddaa> Then, what you get from a "bzr get https://launchpad/luz" is the branch associated to the development focus series.
<carlos> however, ping me on Monday and I will see whether is possible to export a .txt file with the information you need as a workaround... that shouldn't take me more than 30-45 minutes
<ddaa> Which ATM is the import branch, but you can override it to be any branch you want.
<beuno> carlos: that would rock!  :D   thanks
<carlos> np
<kiko> ddaa, you mean gzip, right? because the dump is a single file.
<kiko> ddaa, can I put it up on public webspace for you or would you rather I pushed it to devpad?
<ddaa> devpad is slightly more convenient
<ddaa> gz, tgz, whatever
<kiko> will do.
<kiko> I just wanted to make sure I had the right thing
<ddaa> I prefer tgz, more finger-memory compliant
<ddaa> actually
<ddaa> no, I prefer .gz, because it can be pipe to svn restore :)
<ddaa> anyway, I'm done with imports herding for today
<ddaa> already spent 2.5 hours on this.
<kiko> ddaa, my uplink is slow. I will give you a path on devpad in some 24h :)
<ddaa> kiko: best is you create a Question on launchpad-bazaar.
<kiko> ddaa, okay, will do
<ubotu> New bug: #134604 in malone "Trac status imports can't cope with Trac instances that don't export individual bugs in CSV format" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134604
#launchpad 2007-08-25
<LaserJock> cprov: I don't understand why debian/copyright wouldn't be necessary? Did seb128 give a rationale?
<kduboi1> why don't you get karma for writing and committing code?
<cprov> LaserJock: some sources simply do not contain debian/copyright, sometimes because they use a template (copyright.in as php4) or because they have special mechanisms to handle multiple copyright (as linux-source).
<cprov> LaserJock: what seb128 requested (and was supported by cjwatson and infinity) is to cope with empty/missing debian/copyright for now, until we have a better idea about how many packages are in this situation.
<cprov> LaserJock: does it sound more correct (feasible) to you ?
<LaserJock> cprov: yes, I was thinking he was talking about them being able to have no copyright info at all in debian/ which is not good
<LaserJock> cprov: but yeah, I've run across packages before with copyright.in or multiple copyright files
<norsetto> *cough * * cough*
<norsetto> anyone that could know how to build a debian package on a PPA? (without the need to change the source package obviously)
<norsetto> perhaps editing the override file?
* norsetto joins the canonical staff on the beach
<mpt> Goooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
* mpt drops a pin
<MFen> where launchpad talks about blueprints, it suggests using a wiki if the blueprint needs a detailed discussion
* beuno pics it up and hands it back
<MFen> does anyone have a suggestion for what the wiki should be?
<MFen> i haven't seen one *in* launchpad, so i'm assuming the feature is intended to be used with an externally-hosted wiki
<beuno> MFen: the best way is to look at some examples: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/rosetta/+spec/rosetta-stats-enhancement
<MFen> hmm, true
<mpt> MFen, it's intended to be used with a project's own wiki
<MFen> mpt: assuming we do things like, host a wiki. :)
<mpt> yes
<mpt> Eventually we hope to be able to host them in Launchpad
<ubotu> New bug: #134758 in malone "Record who subscribed each subscriber to a bug report" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134758
<ubotu> New bug: #134761 in launchpad "Label missing on second password entry during registration" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134761
<mayeco> can I make create a new project and register a new branch in launchpad just to learn and test the bzr?
<_SiLENT_> what is launchpad?
<MFen> http://launchpad.net/
<_SiLENT_> i wanted to order ubuntu cds and ended up here
<_SiLENT_> why it is not working
<Nafallo> it is?
<_SiLENT_> it is not
<_SiLENT_> maintenance
<Nafallo> have you created a login so that you can login and proceed with your shipit request?
<Nafallo> oh. how nice.
<_SiLENT_> when will I be able to enter?
<_SiLENT_> I want ubuntu
<Nafallo> works for me
<_SiLENT_> Sorry, you can't do this right now
<_SiLENT_> Launchpad is currently offline for maintenance. We're sorry that this means you can't use it right now. The good news is that it will be back online soon.
<_SiLENT_> You can find out more about why Launchpad is offline at:
<_SiLENT_> http://news.launchpad.net/maintenance
<_SiLENT_> You can also receive notification of scheduled downtime by signing up to the Launchpad Users mailing list.
<_SiLENT_> Thanks for your patience while we work to improve Launchpad. 
<_SiLENT_> The Launchpad team
<beuno> _SiLENT_: try refreshing, you might of hit a bad server
<beuno> control + f5
<Nafallo> there is no maintaince at the moment, right?
<beuno> Nafallo: I don't recall having an announced maintance announcement
<beuno> and it's working for me  :D
<mayeco> _SiLENT_: you can order cds here : https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<Nafallo> that's what I thought.
<mayeco> to order cds you need a launchpad account
<mayeco> so create and order the cd's
<_SiLENT_> what is difference between ebuntu, kubuntu and ubuntu?
<mayeco> edubuntu is for kids and to learn
<_SiLENT_> for me :)
<mayeco> kubuntu is ubuntu with kde desktop enviroment
<_SiLENT_> wht is kde ?
<mayeco> and ubuntu is gnome
<mayeco> is a desktop enviroment
<mayeco> is like the look and feel
<_SiLENT_> and what is gnome?
<mayeco> other desktop enviroment
<_SiLENT_> kubuntu is like windows?
<mayeco> you can see some screenshoots in google
<mayeco> use "gnome" and find images
<mayeco> or "kde" and find images
<_SiLENT_> ok thx
<_SiLENT_> can i order all three ubuntus?
<mayeco> sure
<mayeco> but first you need a launchpad accout
<mayeco> account
<_SiLENT_> *request
<_SiLENT_> i did
<mayeco> go here: https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<mayeco> login
<mayeco> with your launchpad email
<mayeco> and password
<_SiLENT_> i already requested ubuntu
<mayeco> ahhh and you get it?
<_SiLENT_> i am adding others
<_SiLENT_> ebuntu
<mayeco> ahh ok
<_SiLENT_> if version changes
<mayeco> they maybe.. send you edubuntu and kubuntu
<mayeco> the most common is ubuntu
<_SiLENT_> will I be able to request again?
<mayeco> yes
<_SiLENT_> I'm requesting to Russia, I wonder if it'll come :)
<mayeco> I request my cd's here
<mayeco> to Panama, Central america
<mayeco> and I get it here
<_SiLENT_> is Ubuntu the best nix system?
<mayeco> Ubuntu is a distribution
<mayeco> but... I think is one of the best
<mayeco> there are many distributions
<_SiLENT_> what other nixes are available?
<mayeco> suse, red hat, mandriva, debian(ubuntu father) etc.....
<mayeco> yes
<MFen> those are all linuxes
<mayeco> there are many manymany
<_SiLENT_> ooohhh
<_SiLENT_> I wanna know which is best
<_SiLENT_> btw
<mayeco> you can see all here : http://distrowatch.com/
<mayeco> maybe not all but most
<_SiLENT_> the programs for linux
<MFen> you linux bigot :)  openbsd, solaris, aix are others
<MFen> but you probably want ubuntu, based on your questions
<_SiLENT_> they are compatible with all nix systems?
<MFen> it is the easiest to install, and is missing nothing
<_SiLENT_> the same programs go for all nixes?
<MFen> no
<_SiLENT_> no??
<_SiLENT_> different programs for different systems?
<MFen> it's complicated. a program compiled to run on one linux probably runs on most of the others
<_SiLENT_> ok
<MFen> and openbsd as well, for that matter
<_SiLENT_> openbsd is also nix>
<_SiLENT_> ?
<MFen> yes. openbsd is unix, but it isn't linux.  forget i said it, because what you want is ubuntu.
<_SiLENT_> lol
<_SiLENT_> unix linux
<_SiLENT_> God help
<_SiLENT_> :)
<_SiLENT_> Ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu
<MFen> hey, windows isn't much better.  there's about 8 versions of that too
<MFen> not even counting ultimate vs professional vs. corporate vs. chunky peanut butter flavors
<mayeco> hey
<_SiLENT_> I know only three
<_SiLENT_> we don't count obsolete ones!
<_SiLENT_> 95, 98 Me
<mayeco> MFen: dont talk about how bad is windows, talk about how good ubuntu and gnu/linux
<mayeco> please
<_SiLENT_> now is only XP and Vista
<MFen> i didn't say windows was bad
<MFen> anyway, this is all very offtopic
<mayeco> yes but... is not good
<mayeco> my opinion
<mayeco> offtopic right?
<_SiLENT_> nix is harder
<mayeco> but KDE is very easy
<mayeco> you should try it
<_SiLENT_> Kubuntu?
<mayeco> yeah
<_SiLENT_> ok, I finished requesting all three
<_SiLENT_> will see
<mayeco> it's easy to use and very nice
<_SiLENT_> in 6-10 weeks :)
<mayeco> :D
<MFen> ok, i'm off to install OS X.  :P
<MFen> which is also unix!
<MFen> bbl
<mayeco> mmm wait 
<mayeco> i dont remember
<_SiLENT_> don't tell!
<mayeco> wiki
<_SiLENT_> I am also going
<_SiLENT_> thx for help
<_SiLENT_> bye
<mayeco> ok
<mayeco> np
<mayeco> hey
<_SiLENT_> wht?
<mayeco> and tell your friends they have options
<mayeco> not the same OS in the PCs ubuntu
<_SiLENT_> wht options?
<mayeco> now you have ubuntu and many linux distros
<mayeco> not the same os
<mayeco> get it?
<_SiLENT_> nope
<_SiLENT_> what do u mean?
<badders> Is the code that lets you look over the source on codebrowse.launchpad.net open source and available anywhere?
<mayeco> that you now have options to install other operative sistem in your pcs
<_SiLENT_> "and many linux distros"
<_SiLENT_> ?
<mayeco> yes
<mayeco> I found it
<mayeco> is darwin
<_SiLENT_> what distros
<mayeco> http://distrowatch.com/
<mayeco> the Darwin is the macos nix
<mayeco> sooo
<mayeco> install in all your pcs
<mayeco> and tell all your friends do the same
<mayeco> :D
<_SiLENT_> i will install ubuntu everywhere?
<mayeco> yes!
<mayeco> hehehe
<_SiLENT_> u want me to promote ur free stuff, for short
<mayeco> install ubuntu in everywhere
<mayeco> you should do it
<_SiLENT_> y
<mayeco> :D
<mayeco> that way we all win
<mayeco> and the bad guys lose
<_SiLENT_> what if I am a commercial soft developer :D
<mayeco> you can help anyway
<_SiLENT_> hey
<mayeco> with parts of code
<mayeco> what?
<_SiLENT_> but windos is soooo compatible
<mayeco> yes
<_SiLENT_> and nixes aren't
<mayeco> now we have free drivers and more compatible
<mayeco> now is diferent
<mayeco> is not like 4 or 5 years ago
<_SiLENT_> i don't mean only hardware
<mayeco> we have more compatible and better drivers
<mayeco> what you mean?
<_SiLENT_> software too
<_SiLENT_> for example
<_SiLENT_> IE ActiveX
<_SiLENT_> is used in some e-bank I use
<mayeco> you can use you ie activeX in linux
<mayeco> you can run ie in ubuntu
<mayeco> www.tatanka.com.br/
<_SiLENT_> look, windos is as free to me as lininix is :)
<_SiLENT_> wht should I worry
<mayeco> is not about the cost
<_SiLENT_> about what?
<mayeco> ubuntu should cost more that 1000 dolars
<mayeco> is about freedom
<mayeco> nodoby is in your pc, no spyware
<_SiLENT_> wht free with ma WinXP :)
<_SiLENT_> I am free
<mayeco> no company is lokking your stuff
<mayeco> no
<mayeco> with windows
<_SiLENT_> it's exactly like that with me right now
<_SiLENT_> no one locks me lol
<mayeco> the best spyware in the world is windows xp
<mayeco> that is not freedom...
<_SiLENT_> no one spies me
<mayeco> the best spyware spy and the user dont know
<mayeco> becouse that is the best
<_SiLENT_> lol
<mayeco> :D
<mayeco> is not about cost
<mayeco> is about freedom
<_SiLENT_> exactly
<mayeco> :D
<_SiLENT_> exactly
<_SiLENT_> I am right now cost-free
<_SiLENT_> and overall free
<_SiLENT_> and also am free of investigating linux
<mayeco> yes
<mayeco> is nice
<_SiLENT_> y should i lose the 3rd freedom? :)
<mayeco> mmmmmmm i dont get it
<mayeco> hehehhehee
<mayeco> check this
<mayeco> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_rights_management
<_SiLENT_> i know what it is
<_SiLENT_> I don't care
<mayeco> vista do that thing
<_SiLENT_> it doesn't touch me
<_SiLENT_> vista do it?
<mayeco> yes
<_SiLENT_> how?
<_SiLENT_> and where?
<mayeco> ahhaa I dont know
<mayeco> never use vista
<_SiLENT_> lol
<mayeco> i just heard that
<mayeco> hahahahahhahaa
<_SiLENT_> u know what i think?
<mayeco> i never touch a vista pc
<mayeco> what do you think?
<_SiLENT_> i think everything will be okie-dokie with vista
<_SiLENT_> as it was with XP and 98
<_SiLENT_> it will be nicely cracked and place in a nifty cd in local store here
<_SiLENT_> *placed
<_SiLENT_> and i will buy it for $2
<_SiLENT_> and thank Bill Gates
<_SiLENT_> +pirates
<_SiLENT_> :)
<_SiLENT_> and try Ubuntu Mumuntu, see that is hard and throw it to dustbin
<_SiLENT_> and say my friends not to try nix and lose their time
<_SiLENT_> :P
<mayeco> yeah
<mayeco> that is nice
<_SiLENT_> yes
<mayeco> but a ilegal copy of windows is bad
<mayeco> why?
<mayeco> becouse the make you use it..
<_SiLENT_> why is it bad?
<mayeco> they make you need it
<_SiLENT_> it is as good as it is
<_SiLENT_> for ne
<_SiLENT_> *me
<mayeco> get it
<mayeco> if you use windows and only know windows
<mayeco> if you get a job they have to buy a windows for you
<_SiLENT_> yes
<_SiLENT_> their problem
<_SiLENT_> lol
<mayeco> and in schools is the same
<_SiLENT_> ok
<_SiLENT_> if nix was common
<mayeco> they "donate" that software to the kids
<_SiLENT_> it would be nice
<mayeco> and the kids only learn that os
<mayeco> yeah
<mayeco> would be nice to teach other os
<mayeco> and theach os that you can see the source code
<mayeco> and see how it works
<_SiLENT_> when I was at school all computers had unlicensed windos copies lol
<mayeco> in my school to
<mayeco> but for years I only learn that system
<mayeco> and is bad
<_SiLENT_> all in all u r right
<mayeco> I now have piece of my brain with that
<mayeco> wasted...
<_SiLENT_> we should think about our future
<mayeco> yeah
<mayeco> like 200 years ago people fight you our freedom
<_SiLENT_> but it would be good if all developers concentrated on one version of nix system
<mayeco> yeah...
<mayeco> but...
<mayeco> that will create another windows
<_SiLENT_> so that there wouldn't be so many different ones
<_SiLENT_> no
<mayeco> yes...
<mayeco> :D
<_SiLENT_> if the whole world works on the same OS
<mayeco> the good thing is that you have may many flavors
<mayeco> for every pc and every specification
<mayeco> you can install in a 386
<_SiLENT_> ok
<mayeco> and in a atlhon 64bit.. 
<_SiLENT_> now I can't program
<_SiLENT_> I am planning to learn
<mayeco> it's easy
<mayeco> is like moving from automatic car to a  manual car
<_SiLENT_> when I have energy and time, I will pay some attention to this problem
<mayeco> first time... the car will shutdown but in 2 weeks you can make it
<mayeco> :D
<_SiLENT_> which is...
<_SiLENT_> 2 years?
<mayeco> 2 weeks
<_SiLENT_> but my plan was to earn good money by programming
<mayeco> in 2 years you will be a super linux developer
<_SiLENT_> and it is not compatible with ur ideas
<mayeco> yeah
<_SiLENT_> ok now I go
<_SiLENT_> gotta sleep
<_SiLENT_> thx for useful info
<mayeco> ok
<mayeco> bye
<_SiLENT_> bye
<mayeco> ..... to much talking...
<mpt> darn
<mpt> For future reference, the answer to badders' question was https://code.launchpad.net/loggerhead
<gnomefreak> for PPA does every binary in control have to have a Section bleh in it?
<kiko> I believe so -- just like regular packages, no?
<LaserJock> kiko: ping
<mayeco> can I make create a new project and register a new branch in launchpad just to learn and test the bzr?
<LaserJock> mayeco: you should do that on demo.launchpad.net
<mayeco> ok!
<mayeco> thank you!
#launchpad 2007-08-26
<ubotu> New bug: #134811 in blueprint "Mail notification includes new whiteboard, but not status change" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134811
<ubotu> New bug: #134816 in malone "Descriptionless file attached from Windows includes entire pathname" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134816
<ubotu> New bug: #134833 in launchpad "wrote 1 seconds ago" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134833
<tonyyarusso> Any takers for bug 66105 ?  (fix-it-friday, fairly minor)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 66105 in launchpad "Team admin can't contact prospective member who hides e-mail addresses" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/66105
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: it *is* a weekend.
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: Which means it won't scroll off and will be the first thing people see Monday morning, right?  :P
<Hobbsee> joins and parts.  maybe
<tonyyarusso> (ie, I'm up, you're up, why not everyone else?)
<Straphka> hey all
<Straphka> I have a problem and was wondering if anyone could help me out
<Straphka> with launchpad that is
<spiv> Straphka: possibly
<spiv> What's your problem?
<Straphka> I have branched a code tree from a project of which I am the author, but now I am unable to delete the branch
<Straphka> Also it says only straphka can commit to the branch, while I am logged in as straphka
<Straphka> I am probably missing something obvious
<gnomefreak> Straphka: edit it and change name to whatever it is now .old and mark it abandoned
<spiv> gnomefreak: Actually, it is possible to delete some branches now, iirc.
<gnomefreak> spiv: when? 1.1.8?
<Straphka> but how do I change the name? It seems I am not the owner
<spiv> gnomefreak: right
<Straphka> you can delete branches, did it a few days ago actually, but now I do not have the option
<gnomefreak> Straphka: if your not the author you cant
<gnomefreak> unless you have upload rights
<Straphka> but I am
* gnomefreak never seen the delete option
<Straphka> I created it, and it says: You cannot upload to this branch. Only Straphka can upload to this branch.
<spiv> The "straphka" user is indeed the owner of that branch.
<Straphka> but I *am* straphka
<spiv> gnomefreak: it only works in pretty limited circumstances still :(
<spiv> gnomefreak: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+bug/133988
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133988 in launchpad-bazaar "Explain why a branch can't be deleted" [Undecided,New]  
<gnomefreak> Straphka: are you signed into LP
<Straphka> yeah
<gnomefreak> spiv: ty
<Straphka> I can do other things
<Straphka> it's just like the username is correct, only I have a different id or something
<gnomefreak> once PPA gets a remove option ill be happy :)
<Straphka> even if I would be able to unregister it I would be a happy man
<Straphka> I can branch another one, but I am afraid that when I do that, I end up with another branch without an owner
<spiv> Straphka: what does it say on the top right of the page, next to "Logged in as:"?
<Straphka> spiv: Straphka
<spiv> Straphka: and where does it link to?
<Straphka> spiv: https://code.launchpad.net/~yoram-hekma-gmail
<Straphka> which is me
<spiv> And to be clear, what's the URL of the branch you're looking at?
<Straphka> spiv: https://code.launchpad.net/~straphka/babyweb/dev-feeds
<spiv> Ah, well that explains that :)
<Straphka> it does?
<spiv> "straphka" is a different use to "yoram-hekma-gmail" :)
<Straphka> uhm
<spiv> *user*
<Straphka> I thought it was just my display name
<Straphka> hum, that would be pretty embarrasing
<Straphka> :)\
<Straphka> but why does it say that I am logged in as straphka then?
<spiv> If those are both you, you probably want to merge those accounts (https://launchpad.net/people/+requestmerge) to avoid more confusion :)
<Straphka> ah 
<spiv> The user with id "yoram-hekma-gmail" has a display name of "Straphka"
<spiv> E.g. see https://launchpad.net/~yoram-hekma-gmail
<Straphka> ok, that would explain it
<Straphka> why do I have 3 accounts though?
<Straphka> can't remember creating them..
<Straphka> oh well, I will request a merge
<Straphka> thanks for the help
<spiv> You're welcome.
<Straphka> yay
<Straphka> succes
<Straphka> spiv: my hero
<spiv> Straphka: you're welcome!
<Straphka> hum
<Straphka> one more problem, which is entirely my fault
<Straphka> I had 3 accounts named straphka right
<Straphka> I merged one
<Straphka> But I cannot merge the other because....here it comes....I do no longer have the email address
<Straphka> and...er....forgot the password
<Straphka> *couch*
<Straphka> mailing list?
<spiv> Straphka: file a question at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<spiv> Straphka: an admin will see it, and should be able to help you out.
<Straphka> spiv: ok, thanks again
<ubotu> New bug: #134860 in soyuz "information sent in build failure mails is wrong" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134860
<jelmer> Hi
<soren> Uploading to PPA is still to upload.dogfood.launchpad.net?
<soren> ...so if I've just created a new team and activated PPA for it, I won't be able to upload to it since dogfood uses a user database from June, right?
<Kmos> soren: nop
<Kmos> upload.launchpad.net
<Kmos> i think
<Kmos> soren: https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart
<Kmos> that's not updated
<Kmos> soren: mail sent to launchpad-users
<soren> Kmos: Sure? I can't connect to ppa.launchpad.net via ftp.
<Kmos> upload.launchpad.net ?
<soren> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/launchpad-users/2007-August/001992.html
<Kmos> soren: doesn't work
<soren> Kmos: upload.launchpad.net is for Ubuntu only, I believe.
<Kmos> 2. Upload your source packages to upload.launchpad.net.
<Kmos> :)
<Kmos> no.. it's for PPA
<soren> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/launchpad-users/2007-August/001993.html
<Kmos> soren: let's wait to mrevell update the help quick start
<Kmos> cprov isn't here
<nansub0111> hello. is there a "gettting started" section on the help.lanuchpad.net site? 
<helix84> danilos: ping?
<ubotu> New bug: #134916 in rosetta "wrong items displayed in translator's last changes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134916
<piedoggie> on having trouble figuring out how to upload to the launch pad bzr repository for my project
<Odd_Bloke> piedoggie: 'bzr push sftp://<username>@bazaar.launchpad.net/~<username>/<project name>/<branch name>'
<Odd_Bloke> piedoggie: You can probably use bzr+ssh:// in place of sftp://, which might be faster.
<Odd_Bloke> And the branch will be created if it doesn't already exist.
<piedoggie> I must have missed that on the project page
<unimatrix9> hello there
<unimatrix9> any advisors around?
<piedoggie> not advisor but maybe I can help
<unimatrix9> a burning question about translations , i have been translating an programs lang into native lang
<unimatrix9> its at 99 % , but i am afraid to push it to 100 % , becuase i dont really know if it will be checked before its taken into the program, what do you know about this?
<piedoggie> nope.  Haven't gotten there yet
<piedoggie> still groping around the edges of getting project started and managed
<unimatrix9> if you are member of launchpad, you can start an project there, and begin with it, and hope , or try to get others involved
<unimatrix9> just try to be clear about what you want, and how its best to get there..
<Odd_Bloke> unimatrix9: What project are you translating for?
<unimatrix9> APTonCD
<piedoggie> interesting
<piedoggie> unimatrix9: Project 1 akasha: incredibly simple Web framework built for disabled people like myself.  Learn in the morning, use in the afternoon and you can go home and sleep at night
<piedoggie> currently of someone building me a new parser because the one I inherited was... a bit crufty...
<unimatrix9> i see
<piedoggie> 2: collection of Python modules are used in different projects, 3: different anti-spam system (reputation-based).  Good enough that my customers that use it are cranky because I haven't kept up with CRM 114
<piedoggie> I think I finished my collection (esjtools) and I'm hoping this afternoon to wrap it into the antispam system and start using it in anger
<unimatrix9> intelligent use of e-mail is the best spam buster...but i like the effort you put into this topic...
<piedoggie> y
<piedoggie> one thing that people don't seem to grok is that the use of filters actually increases the volume of spam
<piedoggie> folks are also bad at math for a lot of these things
<piedoggie> obh
<piedoggie> bzr push sftp://esj@bazaar.launchpad.net/~esj/esjtools/trunk  tells me it's not a branch
<piedoggie> do I need to do some sort of init first?
<unimatrix9> sorry have to go visitors...
<unimatrix9> :P bye bye
<piedoggie> k later
<Odd_Bloke> piedoggie: Have you set up SSH keys?
<piedoggie> yes
<piedoggie> my other project works fine
<piedoggie> I don't use launch pad enough to remember the magic for startup
<Odd_Bloke> piedoggie: Well, I just created https://code.launchpad.net/~daniel-thewatkins/esjtools/test using bzr push sftp://daniel-thewatkins@bazaar.launchpad.net/~daniel-thewatkins/esjtools/test
<piedoggie> hmm
<piedoggie> I get the "not a branch" message and why look for the bzr history, it looks like it's gone.  I probably screwed something up which is okay.  The history was unimportant
<Odd_Bloke> piedoggie: You may want to use push --overwrite...
<piedoggie> giving it a shot
<piedoggie> blech..
<piedoggie> esj@base606:~/projects/x$ bzr push --overwrite sftp://esj@bazaar.launchpad.net/~esj/esjtools/trunk
<piedoggie> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: /home/esj/projects/x/
<Odd_Bloke> piedoggie: Oh, I fail at giving advice.  That means that the local directory isn't a Bazaar branch.
<piedoggie> no problem
<Odd_Bloke> Presumably this is something you're just migrating into bzr?
<piedoggie> I've given more than my fair share of bad advice
<Odd_Bloke> You'll want to 'bzr init; bzr add; bzr commit -m "Initial import."' and then try pushing again.
<piedoggie> this is something that was in bzr locally but then it has gone through so many changes that I think I lost the old history
<piedoggie> so yea, I'll try the local creation first
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<mpt> nansub0111, https://help.launchpad.net/
<mpt> spiv, did you report a bug about Straphka's problem?
<piedoggie> Odd_Bloke: looks like I have my branch up there
<Odd_Bloke> piedoggie: \o/
<ubotu> New bug: #134957 in launchpad "Using display name for "Logged in as..." is ambiguous" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134957
<piedoggie> Odd_Bloke: :-)  now to create the third and final project and start merging changes
<thumper> morning
<jimt> Is there a way to "recover" a project?  I am the lead developer of eXe... which a former developer seems to have registered as http://launchpad.net/exe  http://launchpad.net/exe-project and http://launchpad.net/exe1   But he is no longer active in the project and seems to have forgotten the passwords involved.  I would like to start using Launchpad for translations and thought it would be better to use one of these existing projects rather t
<beuno> jimt: you should file a question in: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<jimt> Ok.  Thanks.
<s-x-u> (00:35:55) s-x-u:  i became a member of the xubuntu users team (because i am one) but couldnt find any info on what this team is doing is it only to count how many are using xubuntu ?
<s-x-u> (00:37:44) s-x-u: (on launchpad)
<s-x-u> (00:41:29) s-x-u: i also found if i click the answers tab there are a few actions i can click : Answered, Assigned, Asked, Commented,  Need attention, Subscribed,  and Answer contact for. but no action to actually ask a question ...?
#launchpad 2008-08-18
<WDC> hey hey
<WDC> HOW do I read a decrypted GPG message?\
<WDC> When I go gpg -d it just gives me what key
<WDC> Hello/
<thumper> do you mean "how do I readn an encrypted gpg message"?
<WDC> Yah
<WDC> My bad lol
<thumper> what email client are you using?
<WDC> Evo
<WDC> And I put my e-mail in it and it STILL says secret key not avail
<WDC> eh?
<thumper> I'm not so familiar with evolution
<thumper> but I'm pretty sure it can read encrypted emails
<WDC> Well how do i do it in CLI?
<thumper> if you save the encrypted block, and go "gpg -d <filename>" it should work
<WDC> okay let me try
<WDC> woot
<WDC> thanks!
<thumper> np
<WDC> Why doesn't it work when I go gpg -d then paste it
<thumper> no idea
<WDC> hmm
<WDC> Thanks again!
<Jaymac> Hi, is there a problem with Launchpad openid?  I'm trying to login to the new kde wiki with my launchpad openid but it won't work - it works fine with a different openid I have with my AIM account
<Jaymac> note: I've tried both typing https://login.launchpad.net/ and pasting the exact login URL from my profile page; neither work
<bigjools> Jaymac: I think it's a known problem with the wiki
<Jaymac> bigjools: ok thanks for the info :)
<Jaymac> bigjools: I probably should have tested it on another site as well...
<Jaymac> bigjools: yeah, it works fine on other websites... must be a problem with the wiki
<bigjools> it's being worked on, btw
<Jaymac> bigjools: ok :)
<ulim> I get "There is 1 error." when I try to change my name. What's the problem?
<mwhudson> there should be some more details on the page
<ulim> mwhudson: ah thanks found it! There was a little icon next to the timezone. Not sure what changing my name has got to do with the timezone
<ulim> oh can I install a forward on my old name somehow? It just says page doesnt exist now :(
<jonnydee> Hi :) I would like to delete a project from launchpad, but I cannot find a corresponding button. Can anyone help me out?
<mwhudson> nope
<mwhudson> i think there are bugs about this...
<mwhudson> jonnydee: ask at answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<jonnydee> ah, so there is no way to do it on my own?
<ulim> mwhudson: that nope was for my question?
<mwhudson> ulim: indeed
<mwhudson> jonnydee: corrent
<mwhudson> correct, even
<jonnydee> ok, thanks a lot :)
<ulim> hmmm to bad. I hope google will index soon ;)
<Carroarmato0> Hi, I'm having a problem with my Launchpad account. I first created an account some years ago with my hotmail email address, later I changed my email address to use Gmail. And now, even though I sign in with a different email address, Launchpad still sends bug reports to my old hotmail address. How can this be fixed?
<TuniX12> merge accounts
<intellectronica> Carroarmato0: do you have two accounts, or just one with two email addresses?
<intellectronica> Carroarmato0: also, what's your launchpad username?
<Carroarmato0> that's the thing I'm not sure of. I think I do have two accounts which conflict with eachother
<Carroarmato0> Account name is Carroarmato0
<intellectronica> Carroarmato0: and when you go to https://edge.launchpad.net/~carroarmato0/+editemails
<Carroarmato0> For instance: I'm loged in with the Gmail account address.  Launchpad tells me that my default email address is Hotmail. But then I don't have enough permissions to add my Gmail account, eventhough I'm loged in
<intellectronica> Carroarmato0: can you see if you have one email address or both?
<Carroarmato0> "Your preferred contact address for all Launchpad e-mail is:   ****@hotmail.com "
<Carroarmato0> just one
<Carroarmato0> And I can't add anyother address
<intellectronica> Carroarmato0: why can't you add it?
<Carroarmato0> It tells me: "Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page. "
<Carroarmato0> And under that:  " You are logged in as Carroarmato0. "
<Carroarmato0> So I guess it's a bug.....?
<intellectronica> Carroarmato0: really? that sounds strange. you're logged in, but you don't have permission to edit your own details?....
<intellectronica> Carroarmato0: yes, that must be a bug
<intellectronica> Carroarmato0: let me see if i can find out what's going on
<Carroarmato0> It's not really serious to me.... though I must say.... it buggs me. :)
<Carroarmato0> Btw in my profile view, there is a lock on my hotmail email address.  I suppose that's normal...?
<intellectronica> Carroarmato0: that's because your email is hidden
<Carroarmato0> If you look on this page you'll notice my two accounts that are subscribed:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/136743
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 136743 in ubuntu "Home folder permissions" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<Carroarmato0> So one account is know as  ~carroarmato0     and the other one as  ~carroarmato0-gmail
<Carroarmato0> And it also seems like I'm able to change the status of a bug by myself and overide the status setting that a triager has set.
<intellectronica> Carroarmato0: ah, so you do have two accounts
<Carroarmato0> jup
<intellectronica> Carroarmato0: was the gmail one created automatically for you, or you just created two accounts?
<Carroarmato0> I think I created it by myself
<Carroarmato0> Maybe deleting the old one would help?
<Carroarmato0> But this is really weird... The only account I have access to is the  ~carroarmato0  one.   And not the ~carroarmato0-gmail  one.
<intellectronica> Carroarmato0: what do you mean by not having access to it?
<intellectronica> Carroarmato0: you can't log into that account?
<Carroarmato0> My login and password don't work on that one.  I'm going to try again (it's a been a few years or so)
<intellectronica> Carroarmato0: you can ask for your password to be reset
<Carroarmato0> Auw it works.
<Carroarmato0> Going to try changing the settings
<Carroarmato0> It seems like I can't get to my profile page with this account even if I'm loged in  ~carroarmato0-gmail
<Carroarmato0> Ah now it works
<Carroarmato0> You know what?  I think I'm going to delete the hotmail one, to try and make things more easier.
<intellectronica> Carroarmato0: yeah, that's an easy option. otherwise, we can arrange for an account merge
<Carroarmato0> You sure that won't make things more complicated? :)
<Carroarmato0> The way it is now, it's more or less of a mess.
<Carroarmato0> I'll try deleting the old account....
<intellectronica> Carroarmato0: go for it. you can always add the email address later on to your -gmail one
<Carroarmato0> Ow wait... I've just found the option to merge in the delete account section.... going to try that first and see if it works
<Carroarmato0> Nope, I still get the bug:   " Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page.
<Carroarmato0> You are logged in as Carroarmato0. "
<Carroarmato0> So I'm going to delete it anyway.
<Carroarmato0> Ok, it worked.  But now I still can't add my old email address next to my Gmail one
<Carroarmato0> Same permission error
<intellectronica> Carroarmato0: so, you are logged into your -gmail account, but when you try to add the email address you get a permission error?
<Carroarmato0> yes, and btw, I changed my name back to "carroarmato0"  instead of  "carroarmato0-gmail"
<Carroarmato0> intellectronica,  It looks like my old disabled account it preventing me from chaning the name of my wiki from "Carroarmato02"  to juist "Carroarmato0". No big deal since I don't have anything on that anyway.
<intellectronica> Carroarmato0: yeah, wiki names are pretty useless, unless you actually have a wiki page with your name :)
<Carroarmato0> intellectronica, will my old disabled account be deleted?
<intellectronica> Carroarmato0: it's just disabled. bugs created with it for example, will be unaffected
<Carroarmato0> Is it possible to deregister the wiki name "Carroarmato0" from my old account so I can reclaim it?
<Carroarmato0> intellectronica, Is it possible to deregister the wiki name "Carroarmato0" from my old account so I can reclaim it?
<intellectronica> Carroarmato0: i don't know. let me try and find out
 * Carroarmato0 is going to reboot in linux
<kalosaurusrex> Who do I need to ask for permission to use an image on my project's website?  I'd like to use: https://answers.launchpad.net/+icing/but-sml-askaquestion.gif and I will not hotlink it, only use the image for reference to Launchpad.
<kiko> kalosaurusrex, can you check with Rinchen? he's the best person to answer that question
<\sia\> hi
<\sia\> any one from translation team her?
<kalosaurusrex> kiko: great thanks!
<Rinchen> hi kalosaurusrex
<kalosaurusrex> Rinchen: hiya!
<Rinchen> kalosaurusrex, that's original artwork we did and it resides inside launchpad. we currently don't have a license for that but we do occasionally allow folks to reuse it for FOSS applications.
<kalosaurusrex> I'm curious if I can use the image https://answers.launchpad.net/+icing/but-sml-askaquestion.gif on a project's website with it linking to the launchpad answers section.
<Rinchen> kalosaurusrex, can you give me an example of where you want to use that, for what, and how?
<kalosaurusrex> Sure, I want to link from http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/support.html and have the image go to the launchpad answers area.  (the site isn't completed yet still working on it.)
<kalosaurusrex> It would (in theory) replace the Click here to submit a question link
<kalosaurusrex> I can add any reference to launchpad that you'd like as well.
<kiko> Rinchen, that sounds like a great idea. I wonder if we could make it clearer how people could go about using launchpad images to link from their websites.
<dobey> hi Rinchen
<Rinchen> hi dobey
<kalosaurusrex> Rinchen: sorry did I miss a reply?  or still looking at it. :)
<dobey> Rinchen: have a few minutes free?
<Rinchen> kalosaurusrex, no sorry, still looking. I've got a few things brewing at the same time :-)
<kalosaurusrex> oh okay no worries. thanks for your time!
<Rinchen> kalosaurusrex, ok, please send an email to me, joey@canonical.com, and cc: feedback@launchpad.net.  I'll approve the request with some minor legal stuff I'll send back in the email.
<kalosaurusrex> Great thanks. I'll send you the email rightnow
<Rinchen> kalosaurusrex, do you need other sizes for that?  I suspect we have the source lying around in our tree.
<Rinchen> dobey, ask away and I'll do what I can to help you.
<kalosaurusrex> Rinchen: I think that side should be fine actually.  Thanks!
<kalosaurusrex> eh size
<\sia\> anyone from translation team, have quick question :)
<Rinchen> kiko, I have been handling this on a case by case basis so far. I have a few standard requirements for the requested site and also legal items. I could begin to document those on the Legal page if you think it's of any value.
<Rinchen> kiko, it's not hard and fast though.
<Rinchen> kiko, I was hoping to be a bit flexible.
<kiko> Rinchen, what I'm saying is that many project sites want to link to launchpad's applications for their projects, and we don't have a standard way for them to do so.
<kalosaurusrex> Rinchen: I've just sent you the email.  Thanks again for your time and assistance.
<Rinchen> kalosaurusrex, you have mail
<kalosaurusrex> got it! I'll make the changes you requested.  and send you the link to the page it's on if you'd like
<Rinchen> kalosaurusrex, nifty thanks
#launchpad 2008-08-19
<jdub> is there an equivalent to copy-archive from release (rather than another ppa)?
<jdub> er, copy-packages
<jdub> (as in https://help.launchpad.net/PPA#Copying%20packages)
<jdub> or should i just upload the source and not worry?
<kiko> jdub, wow! great to see you!
<kiko> jdub, what are you trying to do? :)
<jdub> hey kiko
<jdub> kiko: copy collectd into my ppa to start fixing/backporting it
<jdub> if copy-packages isn't particularly important/useful, i'll just upload it
<kiko> jdub, well, you don't actually need to copy it into your PPA first. just modify it, and upload it to your PPA
<kiko> copy-packages is only useful to make a package available in other archives (or releases) -- it's actually not as useful as it might appear :)
<jdub> i figured it might set up some relationship voodoo or something 8)
<jdub> thanks tho, i'll dput away
<Syntux> do we have a tag or a way to list packages in ubuntu CD? only the one included there?
<Hobbsee> there's germinate output
<wgrant> Syntux: I'm not seeing this as much of a Launchpad question.
<wgrant> But Hobbsee is likely as correct as they get.
<Hobbsee> http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/
<wgrant> Also see the manifests that reside next to the images themselves.
<wgrant> http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-i386.manifest, for example.
<Syntux> wgrant, I understand but I was hoping to find a it on launchpad too, we are trying to construct a list of CD apps to give it priority translation efforts and if we have such tag or way to list them on lp, it would be easier to control the whole process.
<wgrant> I thought they were already ordered in some sane order like that.
<persia> I didn't think LP was especially aware of the CDs or the CD packging process.
<Syntux> that would make our project harder, we are about to run a translation contest, $0.10 per translated string and not having such tag or way with lp API to list apps and monitor translation would make it harder
 * Hobbsee wonders why you want it listed on launchpad, when you'd have to screen scrape, compared to when you have a stable link above, which is in plain text form, meaning that it would be easier to parse...
<Syntux> Hobbsee, the contest thingy.
<afflux> any ideas why the ~vcs-imports/gajim/main code branch fails to import?
<Syntux> ok, list constructed and packages linked to LP; is there a flag or status for packages that is not set up for translation on lp ?
<wgrant> Syntux: Everything in main is.
<mwhudson> afflux: looks like the server is dropping connections on us
<persia> And everything on the CD should be in main or restricted (but restricted is small)
<mwhudson> afflux: i don't know why it would be doing that, you could ask the admins
<afflux> will do, thanks
<mwhudson> (but it could be DOS protection, the importer makes a LOT of connections)
<Syntux> so basically archive.ubuntu.com_hardy_main_Packages (the germinate output) is the list.
<wgrant> Syntux: That's not just the CD stuff.
<wgrant> Syntux: But that is pretty much the list of things that are able to be translated. A superset of the CD.
<Syntux> wgrant, and there is no way to filter that file to get the CD ones?
<wgrant> Syntux: The manifest would do well. Or probably some other piece of germinate output. Or ubuntu-desktop.
<Syntux> hmm then looping madison over manifest to check if it's main or not would build a translatable list of packages, right?
<wgrant> main is a superset of the CD content...
 * persia suggests #ubuntu-devel as a better forum
<wgrant> So there's no point checking it - it will be true except for things that are in restricted, but those are translatable too.
<Syntux> ok
<Syntux> :-)
<Syntux> ok, one thing I didn't get, we said all packages in main should be set up for translation on LP but what about an app like system-config-printer
<wgrant> Yes, what about it?
<Syntux> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/software-properties
<wgrant> I don't see an 'ubuntu' in that URL...
<wgrant> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/software-properties
<Syntux> oh darn, sorry
<Syntux> ok when we will be able to work on intrepid translation ?
<Syntux> argh, I guess that's ubuntu translation question not lp
 * Syntux jumping to another channel 
<wgrant> Of that I'm not sure.
<wgrant> A Launchpad Translations person would know better.
<emgent> kiko_: there is a problem in user profile related-software
<emgent> seems not list all package uploaded.
<emgent> example: jdstrand upload my security fix for egroupware and sympa
<emgent> fixes are available https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/egroupware/1.2.107-2.dfsg-2ubuntu0.1
<emgent> but dont show it in my profile
<emgent> tmsnc (uploaded last week too) seems here.. other packages not
<emgent> https://launchpad.net/~emgent/+related-software
<emgent> when you have little bit time please take a look, thanks
<thorwil> hi! if launchpad writes on a people page: member since *, does that mean the person is a member right now? what happens if membership is not renewed or only renewed after a gap?
<dobey> i don't believe there is such a concept as "renewal" with launchpad. the "member since" is just a matter of when that person first appeared on launchpad
<thorwil> arg, i misinterpreted membership because it's in bragging rights, close to those ubuntu icons
<BUGabundo> hy guys and galls
<BUGabundo> did the font type changed on edge.LP today?
<BUGabundo> or is this a bug with some Firefox update?
<BUGabundo> let me get a screen shot
<BUGabundo> please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/259478
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259478 in launchpad "strange font type on LP" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> have a nice lunch matsubara-lunch
<geser> I've seen this too, but only on this specific question, other questions look normal
<BUGabundo> geser: really ?
<BUGabundo> even the bug where I posted that was like that!
<BUGabundo> not sure if this is a LP bug or Firefox...
<BUGabundo> opera aint opening so can't do a cross test
<matsubara-lunch> BUGabundo, might be a dupe of bug 231070
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 231070 in launchpad "Launchpad front page using a different font type" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/231070
<BUGabundo> matsubara-lunch: I saw that, but didn't look like it
<matsubara-lunch> BUGabundo, thanks! really off for lunch now :-)
<BUGabundo> let me re-read it again
<geser> BUGabundo: it might be because of "Language:  Traditional Chinese" while the other questions are english
<BUGabundo> the Anwser that I posted was in english
<geser> BUGabundo: I can't find any chinese in that page, but LP thinks it's in chinese. See the second box on the right
<geser> I also wondered why I don't see it on https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/
<BUGabundo> Language:     Traditional Chinese
<geser> I see it only if I uncheck all language filters
<BUGabundo> geser: you are right
<BUGabundo> why did it change?
<BUGabundo> was it because Fred Chu subscribed to it?
<geser> I've played a little bit with firebug, and the page looks normal again, when I change the lang attribute back to "en" for the html element
<jkakar> Is there an easy way for me to get a view of my +assignedbugs page filtered to only show bugs from a specified project?
<jkakar> (or set of projects)
<jkakar> Oh, duh.
<jkakar> That was easy. :)
<gouki> Approximately, how long does it take for a mailing list request for a team be acted upon?
<NCommander> gouki, it took about a week for mine
<gouki> NCommander, thank you.
<NCommander> kiko, so how goes the flooded inbox
<kiko> NCommander, 140+
<kiko> I hate it
<NCommander> Better then me
<NCommander> 160
<NCommander> But gmail makes it easy; d-devel -> Trash
<NCommander> :-)
<NCommander> Inbox gets less fat
<Peng_> Why are your inboxes flooded?
<NCommander> Cause I'm lazy
<NCommander> That, and a misconfigured dak server spammed me with a few thousand REJECT emails :-)
<Peng_> Oh. Ouch.
<kiko> Peng_, I guess I get too much email that I'm supposed to answer, implying something about management dysfunction!!
<kiko> 157
<kiko> siretart, ping?
<mcfletch> From one's homepage (e.g. https://launchpad.net/~mcfletch), there doesn't appear to be any link for creating a new project.  That would seem to be a rather commonly used task.
<thumper> statik: ping
#launchpad 2008-08-20
<lifeless> barry: bug 252212
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252212 in bzr "can't stack rich-root-pack repos" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/252212
<Turl> hi
<Turl> is anyone here?
<lifeless> not when you wait less than 60 seconds for a reply
<technomancy> is there any way to automate file downloads when you cut a new release in launchpad, or do you have to create your tar/zip files manually and upload them through the web interface?
<RAOF> technomancy: I don't think so currently.  I believe this should become possible as launchpadlib expands its coverage.
<siretart> klette: pong
<goibhniu> hi .. I would like to voice my concern about using the BSD licence for translations .. is there a procedure for things like that?
<intellectronica> goibhniu: i think the users mailing list is probably a good place for discussions like that. i don't know if this is something that is seriously still open for discussion, though. give it a try
<goibhniu> great thanks, yeah .. I only heard about it recently :/
 * goibhniu will send an email to get it off his chest anyway 
<Mez> https://help.launchpad.net/OpenID <-- someone has a weird sense of HTML
<Mez> <head> and <\head>
<beuno> Mez, it's for left-handed people  :p
<beuno> mrevell, you around?
<beuno> may be worth fixing that  ^   but it may not be worth a bug
<mrevell> Hi beuno
 * mrevell looks
<beuno> mrevell, it's suppose to be </head>
<beuno> and hi mrevell   :)
<beuno> will I be seeing you next week?
<beuno> oh, wait, no. You already told me
<mrevell> Mez:  thanks for reporting that. it's fixed.
<mrevell> beuno: Heh :) Unfortunately not.
<Mez> mrevell, ah, didn't know it was your job to fix that ;)(
<Mez> or I'd have just poked you myself ;)
<Mez> oh, good to see you at LRL (if briefly)(
<mrevell> Mez:  :)
<mrevell> yeah you too :)
<Mez> am surprised that Ade didnt turn up though;)
<Mez> at least some people made the effort eh mrevell ?
<mrevell> Mez: He was in NYC celebrating his birthday, I believe :) Karoke related activities the night before prevented me attending the Sunday :)
<Mez> mrevell, I know - was only kidding ;)
<MrStei2> Hi! Anyone here or should I just file a bug ?
<MrStei2> Searching for some phrases on https://launchpad.net gives a "Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page." Error
<MrStei2> WTF does it not change my nick to MrStein ???
<MrStei2> argh
<kiko> MrStei2, sorry?
<MrStein> eh, I fixed it now
<MrStein> kiko: Searching for "firefox does not show 404 error" on https://launchpad.net gives a "Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page." Error
<MrStein> instead of results or a "No matxching results" message
<kiko> how interesting
<kiko> MrStein, does searching for anything else cause that?
<MrStein> did not try. I just tried 2 other searches. One returns a lot of hits, the other says "Your search for           “some things are fooby and kekennen”           did not return any results. "
<Wellark> hi!
<Wellark> my PPA build failed because of a missing dependency
<Wellark> is there any way to restart the build process of already uploaded source.changes?
<kiko> MrStein, I can reproduce. thanks, it's a bug
<MrStein> shall I report or will you handle it ?
<Wellark> never mind.. I already found the retry-link..
<kiko> MrStein, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/259780
<MrStein> kiko ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259780 in launchpad "Searching for specific string on /+search triggers an Unauthorized error" [Undecided,New]
<MrStein> eh :-)
<MrStein> does anyone have firefox running and 10 seconds of time ?
<MrStein> kiko: Note the url I used was https://launchpad.net/+search?field.text=firefox+does+not+show+404+error&field.actions.search=Search  , the one in the bug report is slightly different. (that one asks me for login)
<kiko> MrStein, it doesn't matter -- it is the same bug
<MrStein> ok
<MrStein> Can someone please check in firefox what happens on page http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/etqw/ if clicking on the link ETQW-client-1.4-full.x86.run under 2.1 Retail Game ?
<MrStein> It should say error 404, but mine just shows the prevoius page.
 * MrStein is a magnet for bugs
<kiko> MrStein, the reason that happens is that it's a torrent
<kiko> MrStein, it's firing up an external process which probably fails when it notices it's a 404
<MrStein> no, it is not a toreent. It is a dead link.
<MrStein> oh, you mean firefox is being "smart" ?
<kiko> yes
<MrStein> ah, that what you get with "mart" code ;-)
<kiko> it is arguably a bug
<MrStein> that=that's
<MrStein> mart=smart (damn...)
<kiko> probably upstream
<MrStein> I'll report it anyway ;-)
<kiko> MrStein, I'll disclose that bug so you don't have this problem
<MrStein> the bug with ff/torrent link ?
<MrStein> or the former ?
<kiko> the former
<MrStein> ok
<MrStein> thanks
<kiko> MrStein, just ping me when you're finished with the query so I can make it private again as I want the URL in the bug report to actually cause a failure :)
<kiko> MrStein, can you try again now?
<MrStein> now it gives results. for the record: I visited https://launchpad.net/+search?field.text=firefox+does+not+show+404+error&field.actions.search=Search
<MrStein> kiko: you can change it back now
<kiko> MrStein, you're welcome
<glatzor> Could anybody help me with OpenID and the Ubuntu wiki? I cannot login anymore
<glatzor> the last time I logged was before the openid thing.
<Mez> glatzor, it's not that hard, you just need a launchpad account...
<Mez> what issue are you having :?
<agy> glatzor: is this still a problem?
<glatzor> Mez, want to make jokes at me?
<glatzor> agy, wiping out my cookies solved the issue
<glatzor> thanks agy
<kiko> heh
<Mez> glatzor, I'm not that much of a comedian... but I know a few jokes...
<Mez> though I think they might be a bit too rude for in here :D
<NCommander> kiko, how goes your inbox?
<kiko> NCommander, change subject! :)
<NCommander> kiko, how was lunch with cprov ;-)
<kiko> hmmm, lunches in brazil, can't go wrong
<LarstiQ> ah, so they don't involve taxi drivers then.
<NCommander> They don't involve hit and runs like they do in NYC ;-)
 * rockstar wonders what's wrong with the taxi drivers in Brazil.
<Syntux> Good day, I'm not able to login with LP openID to Ubuntu wiki
<LarstiQ> Syntux: you're at least the second person to ask that today, I don't know what's up though.
<Syntux> it's weird that some people can login while others can't
<Syntux> this is called "discrimination  bug"
<Syntux> :p
<mwhudson> yeah, only people born on tuesdays when there wasn't a full moon are allowed
<mwhudson> sorry about that
<mwhudson> :)
<Syntux> mwhudson, ok that's the bug then because I was born on tuesday and it wasn't a full moon! .
<mwhudson> darn!
<Peng_> I was born on a Tuesday, but I dunno if it was a full moon or not. How do I test if OpenID works?
<kiko> Peng_, try and log in to an OpenID site?
<kiko> an OpenID-enabled site
<NCommander> Peng_, you can try using REVU, which will login against LP
<Peng_> I don't think I have a LP OpenID. Would I have to be a beta user?
<NCommander> No, you don't
<NCommander> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com
<NCommander> CLick login via Launchpad OpenID
<NCommander> Then login when you are redirected to the launchpad login page
<Peng_> OK. It works, then.
 * kiko cheers
<NCommander> yay
<NCommander> OpenID works
<NCommander> kiko, am I correct in assuming LP uses an inhouse developed openid solution? (it doesn't seem to use the python-openid library)
<NCommander> (or is it you can't answer under NDA)
<kiko> NCommander, it does use python-openid, but there's a lot of custom code aroundit
<NCommander> ah
<NCommander> It seems a little kludgy since the openid response LP sends tells the consumer not to use a 302 redirect (and rejects if it does)
<NCommander> (that threw me through a loop when I built the REVU openid module)
<NCommander> I won't be suprised if some openid sites don't properly check the openid reply from LP and try and use a redirect vs the current POST method
<Peng_> I don't think I can log into the Ubuntu wiki.
<Peng_> "Waiting for wiki.ubuntu.com"
<Peng_> Oh, it worked
<NCommander> yay
<kiko> hey
<kiko> is there anyone around that would like to give input into launchpad features related to projects, products, teams and people? it is basically an email exchange and perhaps a phone call tomorrow.
<kiko> this is to help me plan our first 3.0 cycle
<LarstiQ> sure
<LarstiQ> I'm not sure I have enough input though.
<kiko> LarstiQ, it's easy, and I can give you hints. what email can I send the raw list to?
<Syntux> kiko, I can try helping you out.
<kiko> Syntux, okay, I'll email you something, hang on.
<kiko> Syntux, what email can I sent this to?
<wgrant> kiko: I have one suggestion - actually rename products to projects and projects to project groups, to avoid confusing people.
<wgrant> (anybody looking at the API without having used LP before the rebranding is going to be very confused)
<kiko> wgrant, heh, you know, bac will be your fan. :)
<wgrant> Hm?
 * ajmitch wonders if bug tasks are still mentioned 
<wgrant>     task = list(bug_one.bug_tasks)[0]
<wgrant> Yes.
<lifeless> bug 252212
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252212 in bzr "can't stack rich-root-pack repos" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/252212
<lifeless> barry: ping
<barry> lifeless: pong
<lifeless> barry: bpeterson has a problem on python-hosting thingy
<lifeless> barry: please see bug 252212
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252212 in bzr "can't stack rich-root-pack repos" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/252212
<bac> kiko:  heh!  ^^^
<barry> lifeless: code.python.org is running bzr 1.2.0
<wgrant> bac: You're a supporter of the renaming idea, then?
<bac> wgrant: it has come up..  :)
<lifeless> barry: please upgrade kthx 1.5
<barry> lifeless: k
<lifeless> I don't _know_ that its the problem
<lifeless> (1.6 would be even better)
<barry> lifeless: any idea what version will be in the next stable debian?
<lifeless> none
<LarstiQ> barry: lenny?
<LarstiQ> barry: or the one after that?
<barry> LarstiQ: yep
<lifeless> thats a once a decade event anyhow, kindof irrelevant :)
<barry> lenny i think
<wgrant> Looks like 1.5 at the moment.
 * LarstiQ frowns sternly at lifeless 
<LarstiQ> barry: 1.5
 * lifeless smiles sunnily
<barry> LarstiQ, wgrant cool.  we broke our rule to use standard debs on pydotorg for that
<barry> and some people weren't happy :)
<wgrant> barry: For good reason. Lots of packaging is absolutely shocking.
<wgrant> But fortunately bzr stuff is normally pretty good.
<barry> wgrant: yep, and i now keep my mouth shut because i no longer want to do that work :)
<barry> but i still think i can get 1.5 at least installed in the meantime
<barry> lifeless: a new one for you: bug 259893
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259893 in bzr "TypeError: pull() got an unexpected keyword argument '_override_hook_target'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259893
<lifeless> barry: upgrade your loom plugin :)
<barry> lifeless: i just did!  well, with bzr pull :/
<lifeless> hmm
<lifeless> its definitely not a bzr core bug
<lifeless> what bzr version do you have?
<barry> lifeless: 1.6rc3
<lifeless> and it occurs on every pull?
<lifeless> ah push of loom
<barry> lifeless: if i blow away the target dir, it goes away
<NCommander> bigjools, ping
<lifeless> barry: intruiging
<barry> lifeless: now running 1.5 on code.py.org.  we think the problem's resolved (tho we've only done pulls atm)
<kiko> bac, heh
<lifeless> ok, ran loom tests
<lifeless> 2 fialures, I"ll need to do a 1.6 release, but push passes tess
#launchpad 2008-08-21
 * Hobbsee curses launchpad
<Hobbsee> no really, when my package has finished making the change, i really don't give a damn about whether otherp ackages have...
<Hobbsee> what's the package i want to send it to, to stop giving me excess bugmail again?
<rockstar> Hobbsee, I'm not quite sure what you're asking
<Hobbsee> rockstar: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-restricted-extras/+bug/203636/ - i get mail for u-r-e, which is marked as fix released, but i'm still getting mail for all the other changes on that bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 203636 in sun-javadb "replace icedtea-java7 references with openjdk-6 references" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<rockstar> Hobbsee, I see your name in the also notified.  Modify your subscription.
<Hobbsee> rockstar: how?
<rockstar> Hobbsee, there's an "Edit your subscription" action
<Hobbsee> rockstar: where?
<Hobbsee> rockstar: page find isn't finding it.
<Hobbsee> and while i normally can't find things i want on launchpad in the past few months, i still expect page find to find it, if it's there.
<rockstar> Oh, it's Unsubscribe on that page.
<Hobbsee> oh dear.  u-u-s has been specifically subscribed to that bug.  that'll make people happy...
<rockstar> Sorry, the code team named it "Edit your subscription"
<Hobbsee> i don't have an unsubscrib link.  i'm subscribed to the bugs for that package.
<rockstar> Hobbsee, I'd recommend tuning your procmail setup
<kiko> Hobbsee, visit the package page and edit your subscription there
<Hobbsee> rockstar: to /dev/null all launchpad bugs?  tempting.
<kiko> so if you're looking at a bug in gdm
<rockstar> Hobbsee, :)
<kiko> click on overview
<kiko> and then change the package contact
<Hobbsee> kiko: i want the mail from all the other bugs for that package.  just not ones that i've already fixed in that package, and don't care about the other packages for.
<Hobbsee> rockstar: i've often pondered that, as I get shedloads of bugmail.  usually, it's stuff that i actually care about, but there are implicit mails from stuff that i'm not, someitmes.
<kiko> Hobbsee, oh.. I see, you're talking about those multiple-task bugs
<rockstar> Yea, I understand that.  I've spent a few hours sorting out my mail filters.
<Hobbsee> yes.
<rockstar> kiko, maybe a bug status mail header is in order?
<Hobbsee> rockstar: actually, i split up all my way as well.  but launchpad doesn't seem to have a "i care about this" header, and an "i don't care about this" header.
<Hobbsee> rockstar: now there's an idea...that actually exists.
<rockstar> Hobbsee, but we do have some pretty good headers for sorting mail.
<Hobbsee> rockstar: indeed.
<kiko> rockstar, there already is a header. she can already do that. :)
<rockstar> Apparently
<rockstar> kiko, I'm on the code team, remember?  :)
<Hobbsee> that may actually be the answer to implicit subscriptions...or at least, a workaround.
<kiko> rockstar, yeah, I'm not being sheepish
<kiko> what Hobbsee would like even better, though, to which I'm sympathetic, is being able to unsubscribe to implicitly subscribed bugs.
<rockstar> kiko, I think that there is that functionality in code.  The basic idea is that you subscribe and say "Don't send me any mail"
<Hobbsee> X-Launchpad-Bug: distribution=ubuntu; sourcepackage=ubuntu-restricted-extras;
<Hobbsee>         component=multiverse; status=Fix Released; importance=Undecided;
<Hobbsee>         assignee=None;
<Hobbsee> that would work....
<kiko> right
<Hobbsee> and just hard-code it for any other packages as relevant.
<rockstar> Hobbsee, sounds like you probably don't care to hear about any bugs after Fix Committed, right?
<Hobbsee> rockstar: depends.  if they're legitimate bugs in my package, then yes.
<Hobbsee> rockstar: if the stuff is about *other* packages, then no.
<rockstar> I see.
<Hobbsee> i don't care to hear about any bugs after marking them invalid or won't fix, usually
<Hobbsee> unless someone reopens it
<Hobbsee> (ie, people get the wrong package, i get mail, it's not my fault, i mark as invalid, but still get mail)
 * rockstar ponders writing a blog post about Launchpad headers
<Hobbsee> methinks header :contains "X-Launchpad-Bug" "sourcepackage=ubuntu-restricted-extras: *status=Fix Released" might do it.
<Hobbsee> rockstar: kiko, thanks.
<rockstar> Hobbsee, yea, no problem
<NCommander> Hey Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey NCommander!
<NCommander> how goes it Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> ok.  filtering email
* spm changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is going down from 00:00 UTC until 02:00 UTC for a code update.| https://launchpad.net/ | Next meeting, all welcome: Thu 21 Aug 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<RichW> When will the mailing list for https://launchpad.net/~pygamedb be approved?
<RichW> its taking a while...
<RichW> is there a big backlog?
<kiko> RichW, when was it requested?
<kiko> barry, ^^
<RichW> I dont remember.
<RichW> few days ago
<RichW> is there a lack of staff to approve them?
<kiko> RichW, it's a bit unusual as this is quite a good process
 * kiko looks at barry 
<barry> approved
<RichW> oh goodness, we in process of project renaming, seems that causes some problems.
<RichW> since have a mailing list now.
<RichW> il try deactivate and see if it allows me.
<RichW> im not so sure you can truly change the name of a team or project in launchpad
<RichW> the url stays the same
<kiko> RichW, you can for both.
<kiko> RichW, you can't change the name of the team if it has a mailing list yet
<RichW> it takes time for the url to change?
<RichW> if i rename a project
<kiko> RichW, no, just request it via answer.launchpad.net/launchpad
<RichW> Ah, thanks.
<kiko> it's super-fast
<RichW> Il just rename what i can right now.
<RichW> and then file the request.
<kiko> sure thingo
<javaJake> I hate to be a bugger and a n00b. :/
<javaJake> At the same time
<javaJake> Anyway, my public key is getting rejected all of a sudden
<javaJake> I just checked, and the online version matches the one I have on file.
<javaJake> Any ideas? :/
<mars> javaJake, it could be for the site upgrade we are running right now.
<javaJake> mars: haha, no kidding :P
<javaJake> I thought they ran at midnight...
 * javaJake does some UTC conversion in his head
<javaJake> Ah, yep
<mars> it's 01:23 UTC atm
<javaJake> That'd make sense
<javaJake> Yea, yea
<javaJake> Rats, well, I'll just commit --local for now then
 * javaJake loves bazaar for that...
* spm changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Next meeting, all welcome: Thu 21 Aug 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<spm> FYI ALL: rollout complete
<jkakar> I'm getting weird errors when trying to bzr pull or bzr update lp: branches: Permission denied (publickey).
<jkakar> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: please check connectivity and permissions (and try -Dhpss if further diagnosis is required)
<jkakar> Which I guess shouldn't be happening now that the rollout is complete?
<jml> jkakar: no, it shouldn't.
 * jml can't log in either.
 * jml chases up
<mwhudson> uh oh
<jml> yeah.
<Hobbsee> oh dear
<jkakar> Still happening here...
<jml> it's being fixed right now.
* jml changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Next meeting, all welcome: Thu 21 Aug 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Login to bazaar.launchpad.net temporarily down. Fix in progress.
* jml changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Next meeting, all welcome: Thu 21 Aug 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<lifeless> question 42740
<jml> lifeless: yes?
<jml> lifeless: what about it?
<lifeless> just letting you know its there :P
<jml> lifeless: I'm all over it like a tonne of bricks.
<RAOF> Hm.  I presume the rollout didn't include a downgrade to bzr < 1.2?
<jml> RAOF: certainly not. why do you ask?
<RAOF> Getting the message "Server is too old for streaming pull, reconnecting.  (Upgrade the server to Bazaar 1.2 to avoid this)" when pulling from lp.
<mwhudson> !?
<mwhudson> which client version?
<RAOF> Bazaar (bzr) 1.5
<RAOF> Fresh from the Intrepid repositories.
<mwhudson> RAOF: doesn't happen for me
<mwhudson> RAOF: can you reproduce?
<RAOF> It only did it for one of my branches, actually.
<mwhudson> hmm
<mwhudson> was it in some old format?
<RAOF> Just checking... it's a pack-0.92 branch in a pack-0.92 repository, so no.
<mwhudson> hmm
<RAOF> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~do-plugins/do-plugins/trunk is the branch that triggered the message.
<lifeless> 1.5 uses a verb 1.6 does not support
<mwhudson> oh
<mwhudson> ah yes, that rings a bell actually
<jjesse> good evening i was doing a bzr merge of kubuntu-docs and saw a note that said "Server is too old for steaming pull, reconnecting.  (Upgrade the server to Bazaar 1.2 to avoid this)
<Ursinha> mwhudson, ^
<jml> jjesse: which version of bzr are you using?
<jjesse> jml: bzr 1.5 under intrepid
<mwhudson> it's a 1.5 vs 1.6 interaction
<jjesse> nothing i need to worry about then?
<_steven_> are code reviews only for merge proposals?
<jml> jjesse: nothing you need to worry about.
<jml> _steven_: basically, yes.
<_steven_> why can't this be applied to patches submitted in bugs as well?
<jjesse> jml thanks
<lifeless> _steven_: its not hooked up yet
<lifeless> _steven_: but that sort of thing is planned yes
<lifeless> _steven_: you would do it by attaching a branch to the bug today
<_steven_> lifeless: cool, thanks
<days_of_ruin> "Unsupported protocol for url"
<days_of_ruin> why do i get that error?
<days_of_ruin> I can't push code to my launchpad project ;_;
<mwhudson> days_of_ruin: known problem, working right now to fix it
<days_of_ruin> Is there a workaround?
<days_of_ruin> Is that why launchpad went offline earlier today?
<mwhudson> no, the downtime was for an update
<mwhudson> the problem is with the update :/
<days_of_ruin> So is is everyone else having the same problem since the update?
<mwhudson> yes
<days_of_ruin> How soon will it be working again?
<mwhudson> a few minutes, hopefully
* jml changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Next meeting, all welcome: Thu 21 Aug 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Still working on some issues with bazaar.launchpad.net.
<LaserJock> so did the issue not manifest itself on edge?
<jml> LaserJock: there is no bazaar.edge.launchpad.net
<jml> LaserJock: or at least, there's no ssh server there :)
<jml> LaserJock: it didn't manifest itself on staging because the root cause involves network topology.
<jml> you know, we should think about doing edge rollouts for codehosting.
<mwhudson> yeah, would be good
<jml> and possible, I think.
<jml> which is always a winner :)
<mwhudson> :)
<LaserJock> so right no codehosting changes are just done at each production rollout?
<LaserJock> *now
<lifeless> LaserJock: in general, we don't change any production thing except at rollouts
<lifeless> LaserJock: cherrypicks and other exceptions do of course occur
<LaserJock> well, I mean for Malone, etc. stuff lands on edge first before the rollout, right?
<jml> right.
<jml> at the moment, there's no edge-equivalent for codehosting.
<jml> but there is a staging server.
<jml> LaserJock: changes to the webapp part of code make it to edge, of course.
<LaserJock> I guess I naively thought it was more all-or-nothing
<fitoria> hi
<jml> fitoria: hi
<fitoria> I have a LP branch
<fitoria> but
<fitoria> there is a problem
<fitoria> https://code.launchpad.net/~sfd-reg-team/sfd-reg/main
<fitoria> Unsupported protocol for url "lp-hosted:///~sfd-reg-team/sfd-reg/main"
<fitoria> it stoped updating it up to revision 6 I am in revision 9 right now
<jml> fitoria: yeah, there's a problem on Launchpad that's causing that.
<fitoria> jml: any way to solve it?
<jml> fitoria: we're working on it right now.
<fitoria> ok
<fitoria> I'll wait
<jml> fitoria: if you hang around in the channel, we'll let you know when it should be working.
<warren> ssh: connect to host bazaar.launchpad.net port 22: Connection refused
<warren> known?
<mwhudson> warren: we're rolling out new code to fix some problems we've been having
<spm> warren: yes - fixing a rollout buglet. should be back RSN
<warren> cool
<LaserJock> I guess on the good side, we know people actually use bazaar.launchpad.net ;-)
<jml> LaserJock: trust me, the launchpad-bazaar team is very conscious of that :)
<warren> I deny using it
<mwhudson> it should be fixed now
* jml changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Next meeting, all welcome: Thu 21 Aug 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<\sh> shermann@build-emt64:~/workspace$ bzr branch lp:leonov
<\sh> Enter passphrase for key '/home/shermann/.ssh/id_rsa_launchpad':
<\sh> Server is too old for streaming pull, reconnecting.  (Upgrade the server to Bazaar 1.2 to avoid this)
<\sh> Enter passphrase for key '/home/shermann/.ssh/id_rsa_launchpad':
<\sh> hmmm?
<\sh> using bzr from hardy ... I never had this before
<RAOF> Heh.
 * RAOF was first! Nyah!
<BjornT> jml, mwhudson, thumper: ^^^^
<\sh> hah...I wasn't the first one ,-)
<mwhudson> it's a bzr buglet
<mwhudson> nothing too serious, fortunately
<\sh> a wth what?
<\sh> bzr buglet?
<\sh> bzr help buglet -> no help could be found for 'buglet' please use "bzr help topics" ;)
<\sh> !bablefish buglet
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<RAOF> \sh: A little bug.
<RAOF> bug+let, the same construction for app+let, pig+let, etc :)
<\sh> RAOF: well...
<sadleder> hi all, i have a question regarding launchpad-cscvs and a failing code import
<sadleder> the branch  in question is https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/mpich/trunk and it will soon fail importing the third time in a row
<jml> \sh: it's a known issue with bazaar 1.5 and bazaar 1.6 interaction
<\sh> jml: well, I think I use a backport of latest bzr then ;)
<jml> \sh: I use the version in the ~bzr ppa
<jml> (when I'm not using bzr.dev — three cheers for vcs hacking)
<sadleder> i think that branch will need manual intervention
<thumper> sadleder: I've marked it failing
<sadleder> thumper: will those marked branches be processed?
<thumper> sadleder: no, the failure it is getting I think is a bug in cscvs, or at least requires some investigation
<thumper> sadleder: they won't spontaneously start working
<sadleder> sadleder: sorry, i meant if someone will be looking over those
<thumper> sadleder: we have someone looking at cscvs code at the moment
<thumper> sadleder: I'll make sure we look at this too
<sadleder> thumper: thank you
<mwhudson> my guess on looking at that import was that it might have been related to keywords
<mwhudson> hm, no it's deeper than that
<mwhudson> it looks like the importer is missing some changes
<mwhudson> it might be this bug: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-cscvs/+bug/121569
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 121569 in launchpad-cscvs "svn import sometimes thinks that changes on trunk aren't on its branch" [Medium,Confirmed]
<sadleder> mwhudson: should i mark that bug "also affects" mpich?
<sadleder> mwhudson: or just add a link to that branch?
<mwhudson> sadleder: add a link, perhaps
<mwhudson> i don't think anyone has put much effort into understanding that bug yet
<wgrant> Or add a link using the much-wanted 'blocked by' feature.
<mwhudson> now that it affects an import that someone clearly cares about is affected by it, we have a bit more motivation
<sadleder> mwhudson: ;-) yes, i do care
<persia> bigjools: About /+related-software : I see the batching, but I don't see the reduced filtering.  Is that in the pipeline somewhere?
<bigjools> persia: can you file appropriate bugs for anything you need please
<persia> bigjools: It's still bug #249772.  I thought it was to be closed with the last release, but on checking the bug status, I see I was mistaken.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249772 in soyuz "$PERSON/+packages is incredibly misleading (dup-of: 125987)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/249772
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 125987 in soyuz "Some uploads missing from +packages" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/125987
<persia> WIll it be next month?
<wgrant> It seems to have regressed from that which was on dogfood.
<bigjools> persia: ok I will un-dupe that bug, it's a different thing.  The dogfood change was just an experiment, it would take a while to do the fix "properly" but I'll schedule that change
<persia> bigjools: Umm, bug #125987 is still present also.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 125987 in soyuz "Some uploads missing from +packages" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/125987
<wgrant> What changes have been made to RF?
<bigjools> persia: that bug is a mess, I want to close it and open new ones
<persia> bigjools: OK.  Please do so and subscribe me to them.
<bigjools> wgrant: we've added new batched pages
<persia> wgrant: Batching and per-class navigation is now in production.
<wgrant> Ah.
<bigjools> persia: 249772 is the only thing I am aware of that needs doing
<wgrant> I was expecting links under each section.
<bigjools> wgrant: did you see the dogfood mockup last weke?
<bigjools> week
<persia> bigjools: What about 125987?
<wgrant> But I didn't complain before, so I can't complain.
<bigjools> persia: 125987 is getting closed out today
<persia> bigjools: On edge?  Oh, excellent.  Thanks.  For me, that just leaves 249772 then.
<bigjools> persia: well it's released
<persia> Which is mostly just the filtering we discussed on dogfood.
<bigjools> right, I hope so :)
<persia> bigjools: It's not released on LP for ~persia today.  I uploaded ubuntustudio-meta to intrepid last week, and it doesn't appear.
<bigjools> hmm odd
<persia> bigjools: Mind you, I'm looking at lpprod: if it's already on edge, I'm happy to wait another month.
<bigjools> persia: it's not on edge - I don't know why that package is not showing
<bigjools> persia: ah I see why it's not showing, someone else uploaded a newer version
<persia> bigjools: OK.  Let's call 125987 still open then.  If you can push a patch without waiting for a release, I'll be excited, but I understand if you can't.
<persia> Yes, but 125987 is specifically about still showing those.
<bigjools> I can get something on edge
<bigjools> persia: yeah, I see the problem now, it's basically still the "only showing published versions" thing
<hyperair> are apt: urls linkified by launchpad?
<persia> bigjools: Precisely.
<bigjools> persia: ok, will try and fix that today
<persia> bigjools: Thanks.  Also, bug #43020 looks solidly closed.  Thank you.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 43020 in soyuz "Person +packages page should be batched (dup-of: 125987)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/43020
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 125987 in soyuz "Some uploads missing from +packages" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/125987
<persia> (well, except that it's not a dup :) )
<bigjools> yeah :)
<bigjools> persia, wgrant: right, sorry for the confusion, I re-organised the bug dupes
<persia> bigjools: Thank you.  I think that those are all the bugs about that section, and that we can safely say 125987 is about published versions and 249772 is about published SPRs.
<persia> s/versions/SPPs/
<persia> I've no idea if they have the same fix or slightly different fixes: I'll defer to your better knowledge of the code as to whether they are dupes.
<bigjools> they are the same fix :)
<persia> Ah, that makes it easy then :)
<bigjools> in theory!
<persia> Well, at least from a bug tracking perspective.  Code is entirely different :)
<bigjools> persia: I was thinking that it might be useful for us to schedule some time at UDS to discuss your Soyuz requirements?
<persia> bigjools: Sure.  I'd like to also invite dholbach, soren, geser, nixternal, mdz, keybuk, and sabdfl to that session, although I'm not sure if they would all attend.
<wgrant> Hm, should I really be shown in both 'Subscribers' and 'From Duplicates'?
<persia> I suspect wgrant and ScottK would also be interested, although they don't have the same reasons for needing the page to work.
<wgrant> I suspect that nobody would be interested in having me there - all I do is complain and make a pest of myself.
<persia> wgrant: I'd be interested, as I find your attention to the details of my requirements very helpful in expressing them properly :)
<geser> wgrant: constructive complains?
<bigjools> wgrant: as long as it's constructive complaining
<geser> wgrant: and it's better if you start complaining during the design phase and not after it got deployed
<wgrant> That is true.
<wgrant> But we normally don't get to see things until it's too late.
<persia> RIght, which is why you'd be good as part of the UDS session, to help define the set of requirements and use cases that drives the design changes.
<wgrant> I find the fix for bug #240976 to be a bit odd.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 240976 in soyuz "DistributionSourcePackage 'version history' section renders wrong deletion timestamp" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/240976
<wgrant> And incomplete.
<wgrant> I now can't see on what date a SPR was initially published, and the 'Obsolete' timestamps still seem to be datepublished.
<bigjools> wgrant: yes, that history section is borked, we're doing more fixes in 2.1.9 (bug 251478)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251478 in soyuz "Date superseded is wrong on the distribution source package history page" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251478
<geser> does LP still cut off the reason, why a package got removed after a few words?
<wgrant> I hope the rest of the page will be looked over while fixing that.
<wgrant> geser: It did last month.
<bigjools> wgrant: what do you mean?
<wgrant> bigjools: There are other issues with showing the dates than just that affecting the date it was superseded.
<wgrant> geser: It's particularly annoying when the comment is 'superseded by somelongpackagename', it's cut off to 'superseded by somelong...' and the package named 'somelong' exists but is something completely different.
<bigjools> wgrant: can you comment on that bug then please and I'll see it gets looked at
<wgrant> bigjools: Doing so, thanks.
<bigjools> thank you
<wgrant> Does obsolescence come under 'date superseded'?
<bigjools> potentially
<wgrant> I shall mention it explicitly, then.
<wgrant> I'm very confused.
<wgrant> What's happening with 1:0.61-1ubuntu1 on https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sixpack?
<wgrant> It seems to be showing the date removed. Not the date superseded like it should, nor the date published like your bug says it does.
<bigjools> yeah I think the bug is just scratching the surface
<bigjools> we reviewed the code for that page and it's rather naive so will be overhauled
<wgrant> Heh.
<wgrant> Good to hear.
<wgrant> At least we can see everything on +publishinghistory now.
<wgrant> Apart from the deletion comment.
<bigjools> is there a bug for that?
<wgrant> Which should very probably be on the +index as well.
<wgrant> I was just looking.
<bigjools> thanks
<wgrant> Here's a great example of why that is bad:
<wgrant> 22:17 < wgrant> `#  Deleted  on 2008-05-09  by Martin Pitt  (renamed to gadmin...) '
<wgrant> 22:23 < geser> it got renamed to gadmin-proftpd (the comment got cut off :( )
<wgrant> It truncated in the perfect place.
<bigjools> wgrant: can you add an example URL to that bug please
<wgrant> bigjools: Sure.
<bigjools> thanks
<wgrant> bigjools: Done.
<bigjools> wgrant: perfecto, thanks
<wgrant> I've just filed another bug which involves both the deletion comment and the publishing history with the misleading dates.
<sadleder> now that there are buzilla-launchpad and trac-launchpad, is something like debbugs-launchpad already started?
<bigjools> persia: when we show old packages in +related-software, you want to see old PPA packages too?
<persia> bigjools: Personally, I don't care about PPA packages in the least bit.
<bigjools> heh
<bigjools> wgrant?
<persia> On the other hand, in the interest of inclusiveness, it might make those who do look at their PPA uploads happy
<bigjools> well it's consistent at least
<wgrant> bigjools: I don't care.
<wgrant> I'm not sure whether it's better to be consistent or more useful.
<wgrant> As old PPA packages aren't particularly useful.
<wgrant> I guess that if it didn't show old ones, +archive would show just the same information.
<bigjools> right
<bigjools> maybe add the publishing state as an extra column
<wgrant> That would be good.
<ignas> YAY! thank you for karma for bzr checkins!
<ignas> ;)
<sadleder> i registered and imported a project (pvfs) in lp and by mistake disowned it, so i cannot change the details now. can someone add me back?
 * geser still waits on karma for uploads
<persia> Can we have them for uploads too?
<ignas> uploads?
<frybye> hi - in ubuntu8.04 I did a "Analyse Hardware" and it has apparently sent the results to launchpad - I have opened an account there but don't know where to find this hardware analysis??
<wgrant> ignas: Packages.
<wgrant> sadleder: Ask a question at the answers URL in the topic.
<wgrant> ... which isn't there any more. Huh.
<wgrant> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<ignas> wgrant: oh, so i would get credited for 140 packages in our PPA?
<wgrant> ignas: I believe that sabdfl said that PPA uploads would count, albeit somewhat less than uploads to the primary archive.
<frybye> try again - where at launchpad are these reports that get sent when using "system|system management|examine hardware?? <I am translating from the German lang. menus..>
<wgrant> frybye: I found a URL to them a couple of weeks back, but it doesn't seem to be exposed in the UI
<wgrant> (at the moment)
<frybye> hmm.. so what is the point of this system in ubuntu if users cant access the results??
<wgrant> I presume that they'll be available soon.
<frybye> i c . hmmm... I was hoping to find a clue in there why my eeepc stopped being able to see the sdhc card.. hmmm
<BjornT> frybye: you should be able to see it at https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+hwdb-submissions. at the moment we only store the raw data, though.
<wgrant> bigjools: So we're allowed to mention those URLs?
<wgrant> Er, BjornT ^^
<frybye> ok thanks BjornT ..
<persia> wgrant: They've been published in several open fora
<wgrant> I wasn't sure that I'd seen them outside a bug or too.
<wgrant> *two
<BjornT> wgrant: did someone tell you otherwise? i don't see why not. and if there is a reason, it'd be better for us to protect them properly
<wgrant> BjornT: Well, if something's not linked and hasn't been publicised, one might assume that it wasn't meant to be widely known.
<persia> wgrant: It's also been discussed by some of the QA folk who are trying to figure out how to use it better., in IRC, mail, and the wiki.
<\sh> I would like to see them anonymized..and not related to an lp account
<persia> \sh: They used to be that way (and the old data remains available), but nobody did anything with it.
<andrea-bs> Hello! I've just received a mail from the LP PQM with an error (PQMException) and the traceback, but I don't know why. I'm sure that this is a bug, but I don't know where to file it, any ideas?
<ignas> This branch may be out of date, as Launchpad was not able to access it 19 minutes ago. (KeyboardInterrupt)
<ignas> What?
<wgrant> ignas: Hah, nice!
<wgrant> I've not seen that before.
<NCommander> bigjools, good morning
<LarstiQ> moin
<NCommander> morning LarstiQ
<ignas> wgrant: cool, now it is refusing to import my branch
<ignas> so I have a branch mirror stuck, because KeyboardInterrupt interrupted the process in some place
<kiko-zzz> ignas, keyboardinterrupt means something timed out
<ignas> well - time out is kind of Ok
<ignas> but the (File exists: u'/srv/bazaar.launchpad.net/mirrors/00/00/59/11/.bzr': [Errno 17] File exists: ...)
<ignas> after it
<ignas> is something that kind of breaks it...
<NCommander> cprov, good morning
<cprov> NCommander: morning
<NCommander> cprov, how goes it?
<cprov> NCommander: slowly today.
<NCommander> why slowly?
<cprov> NCommander: I'm talking about my connection, nevermind me ;)
<NCommander> cprov, bah, faulty internet FTL
<NCommander> bigjools, ping
<beuno> is it expected my karma got reduced ~40% after yesterday's rollout?
<LaserJock> mine went up!
<LaserJock> I can't imagine how yours  would go down, I think they added karma for bzr branch commits
<persia> karma just tends to flail about after every rollout.  I've had everything betwen two hundred and two million, depending on the rollout.  Most of the time, the next rollout changes it more towards some average figure.
<beuno> yeah, I was expected for mine to go through the roof  :)
<radix> hmm, is stacked branch support in now?
<beuno> persia, that has happened lately too?   I remember that from a year or two ago, but not recently
<persia> beuno: Not sure.  I stopped paying attention to karma about a year ago.
 * beuno was curious on how big the jump was going to be, so he looked before the rollout
<beuno> radix, I don't think stacking is available yet, IIRC, we're still testing and working some quirks out
<kiko-zzz> radix, there was a bug in the bzr client that needs fixing, unfortunately :-(
<radix> d'oh
<bigjools> NCommander: pong
<Peng_> Yeah, my karma went way down too.
<kiko> Peng_, you should stop killing kittens!!
<Peng_> (well, vs. a week or two ago)
<Peng_> kiko: It's only the mean ones who hiss at me!
<kiko> heh
<NCommander> bigjools, is there a way in Soyuz to do the equivalent of a binNMU?
<NCommander> bigjools, we have roughly ~16 packages in the archive that got compiled with an old gnat, and now we're seeing issues when trying to link against a newer gnat
<bigjools> NCommander: no, we don't support that
<NCommander> Are there plans to add an equivelent feature?
<bigjools> nothing firm, no
<bigjools> we're mooting the idea of automating it but for now you need to re-upload and version bump
<jelmer> This branch may be out of date, as Launchpad was not able to access it 16 minutes ago. (File exists: u'/srv/bazaar.launchpad.net/mirrors/00/00/0a/6c/.bzr': [Errno 17] File exists: ...) Launchpad will try again in 5 hours. If you have fixed the problem, please ask Launchpad to try again.
<kiko> meeeeeeeeeeeting time?
<stub> bed time
<Rinchen> >> LP Weekly Meeting in #launchpad-meeting in 1 minute! Come join the fun!
<oliver_g_> hello
<oliver_g_> if I have a bazaar branch registered at code.launchpad.net, is there an easy way to use the PPA feature to get .debs from the code in that branch?
<beuno> oliver_g_, not currently, no
<oliver_g_> beuno: is there a hard way, then? :-)
<LaserJock> build a source package and upload to PPA?
<oliver_g_> ok then
<LaserJock> I mean, that's what I do, but I'm a packager so that may bias it a bit
<oliver_g_> LaserJock: I was looking for some trick to make it easier than that :-)
<thumper> oliver_g_: we have future plans to make this easier
<thumper> oliver_g_: but it is still some way off
<oliver_g_> basically I have a patch for a minor bug in Hardy, and want to get a package that contains this patch and that I can install in another machine...
<oliver_g_> well, here's another vote for that feature then :-)
<LaserJock> oliver_g_: so you'd want to do: get current source package, apply patch, rebuild source package, upload to PPA
<oliver_g_> LaserJock: yes...
<LaserJock> it's somewhat difficult to imagine doing it all properly in an automated way
<LaserJock> but I think one could certainly hack up a script to get the job done
<oliver_g_> come to think of it, it might be cool if there were automatically-built packages for every patch in LP :-D
<oliver_g_> maybe better ask Google for some spare CPU time, though...
<LaserJock> well, currently we don't even know what "patch" means in all contexts so that seems like a difficult task
<LaserJock> you could maybe troll about looking for attachments that look like a patch and try applying them
<LaserJock> but knowing what version to apply to, etc. seems difficult
<oliver_g_> something like that...
<LaserJock> a great many of them would fail
<oliver_g_> well just try to apply the maybe-patches to the latest versions for stable and development releases
<LaserJock> you'd also have to distinguish debdiffs from plain patches
<oliver_g_> and then add some icons to LP to the patch link: "download Hardy package; Intrepid failed to apply"
<LaserJock> and for plain patches make up a changelog entry and bump the version correctly
<oliver_g_> hm, true
<LaserJock> I'd really hesitate to do that really, people are likely to really mess up their machines
<oliver_g_> :-)
<oliver_g_> (btw. is LP somewhat busy atm, or is that a problem with my connection?)
<joaopinto> Hello,
<joaopinto> where do I set the project maintainer and driver ?
<joaopinto> I could find it 2 years ago, not anymore :P
<kiko> joaopinto, what project?
<joaopinto> https://launchpad.net/getdeb-web
<mohbana_> hi
<mohbana_> when are you going to support another vcs like mercurial?
<kiko> joaopinto, wow. bac, mars: can you answer that?
<bac> hi joaopinto
<bac> click on 'change details'
<mwhudson> mohbana_: what do you mean by support?
<bac> then on the next page click on the tab at the top of the page marked 'people'
<mwhudson> mohbana_: we'll probably have importing from mercurial into bazaar in a few months
<joaopinto> bac, ok, found it, on the people tab
<joaopinto> tks :)
<mohbana_> mwhudson: why not support mercurial?
<bac> joaopinto: great
<mwhudson> mohbana_: partly because part of the value of launchpad is in uniformity, and partly because believe me first grade support for one vcs is quite enough work
<mohbana_> that's quit absurd if you ask me, why not offer and on condition that support is not provided if you chose to use it
<mwhudson> because offering a service badly is often worse than not offering it at all?
<bdmurray> kiko: ping
<kiko> bdmurray, on the phone, but..
<bdmurray> kiko: I'm an impatient person and open a few lp tabs at the same time and ocassionally I get the "information message" on the wrong bug report
<mohbana_> why does a bias exists towards bazaar
<Ursinha> mohbana_, i think that is a matter of supporting well one vcs, instead of supporting miserably - or not supporting at all - many others
<Ursinha> but i guess that's easy to figure out
<kiko> bdmurray, indeed, indeed
<bdmurray> kiko: okay, so its known then?
<rockstar> mohbana_, have you used bzr?
<kiko> bdmurray, yeeeeah. it's how our notifications our done -- mars or francis might know better
<mohbana_> no, i want to use mercurial because it's a got an excellent eclipse plugin
<rockstar> So does bzr
<joaopinto> is it possible to move a bzr branch between projects ?
<mohbana_> which is essentially a spinnoff of the hg eclipse plugin
<mars> bdmurray, that's a known issue.  It has to do with the order that your updates reach the server, and which page the server will return those messages with.
<bdmurray> mars: okay, thanks I won't report it then!
<rockstar> joaopinto, yep.  What are you trying to do?
<mohbana_> so it's definately a no for another vcs?  should i file a bug report?
<Ursinha> mohbana_, i think this is definately not a bug
<rockstar> mohbana_, we currently have no plans to support another vcs
<mohbana_> feature request
<joaopinto> rockstar, I have registered a bzr branch on the wrong project, but I already imported the source there, and now wanted to move it to the proper project
<joaopinto> well, wrong in the sense that I am doing project reorganization :P
<mars> bdmurray, thank you for letting us know about it
<rockstar> joaopinto, Can you set it up on the other project?  Then ask a question in Launchpad-bazaar that's something to the effect of "Can you delete this branch?"
<joaopinto> rockstar, that an option
<rockstar> mohbana_, feature request != bug report
* Rinchen changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Next meeting, all welcome: Thu 28 Aug 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<joaopinto> that's
<Rinchen> updated next mtg date
<rockstar> mohbana_, might I suggest you try out the bzr eclipse plugin?
<mohbana_> bye, thanks for your time, and i was by no means trollign
<mohbana_> and i don't think this is right, it defintely gives developers less freedom
<rockstar> mohbana_, seriously, try out bzr.  You might like it.
<thumper> joaopinto: you can just move the branch
<thumper> joaopinto: to a different project
<joaopinto> thekorn_, where do I do that ?
<thumper> joaopinto: or is it an import branch?
<mohbana_> can anyone explain why bzr performs so poorly on these tests; http://www.infoq.com/articles/dvcs-guide
<joaopinto> I need to mv lp:~getdeb-web-developers/getdeb.net/main lp:~getdeb-web-developers/getdeb-web/main
<thumper> mohbana_: probably better to ask that on #bzr
<joaopinto> thumper, any instructions on how to move it ? Otherwise I will do the register new / delete old approach :)
<kiko> mohbana_, try it out yourself -- a lot of benchmarks are skewed or irrelevant
<thumper> joaopinto: click on the pencil image next to the title
<thumper> joaopinto: and change the product in the +edit page
<joaopinto> grrr. I am always missing that small icon
<joaopinto> thumper, thanks
<LaserJock> kiko: git still kicks bzr's butt on most speed tests. :-)
<beuno> LaserJock, it does. And so does bzr for usability   :)
<LaserJock> beuno: in some cases
<kiko> LaserJock, luckily for us, bzr is fast enough
<LaserJock> good for you ;-)
<LaserJock> certainly hasn't been for me at times
<LaserJock> though it's always improving
<LaserJock> one day it might make a very fine DVCS indeed
<kiko> err, today it does already
 * beuno abuse^uses bzr every day, and it seems "fine" to me
<beuno> speed, you can improve
<LaserJock> well, I've waited hours and hours for branches before
<LaserJock> not fun
<beuno> now, changing things from the bottom up to fix usability problems, is quite harder
<beuno> LaserJock, right, it's improved pretty fast. New formats and all
<LaserJock> ugg, don't tell me about new formats ;-)
<LaserJock> for the last year+ every time I've gone to use bzr I've ended up spending an evening in #bzr trying to figure out why either something doesn't work or it takes forever
<LaserJock> and when you're just trying to get work done it's difficult to not get a bad impression
<LaserJock> alternatively, I've never had to go to #git or #hg crying for help
<LaserJock> :-)
<ScottK> For me it's still a question of do I want to learn VCS +1 just to use in Ubuntu.
<beuno> LaserJock, have you used pre-1.0 versions of git?
<LaserJock> beuno: don't think so
<beuno> LaserJock, :)
<LaserJock> beuno: not exactly sure how that's relavent
<LaserJock> are you saying I need to compare post-1.0 git to post-1.0 bzr?
<beuno> I am
<beuno> you (and most of us) went through bzr's growth, pre-1.0
<LaserJock> well, I have been doing that since bzr 1.0 came out
<LaserJock> right, but pre-1.0 was also pushed on us
<beuno> the default format in 1.0 has solved the biggest performance problemas, although, I fully agree, performance is still lacking behind git/hg
<beuno> and it's being worked on, so we should be up to speed soon
<jcastro> doesn't stacked branches help speed in the case of hosted stuff like lp does?
<LaserJock> it should
<beuno> right, stacked branches are going to make a big difference
<LaserJock> but I've gotten quite weary of all these bzr "features" to speed things up that just add complexity to everthing
<beuno> especially for the bandwidth-impared
<LaserJock> in that respect I think git is much more usable
<beuno> LaserJock, what sort of features speed things up?
<LaserJock> repos, stacked branches
<LaserJock> it seems that repos are the answer to everything these days
<LaserJock> which makes things a lot more complex
<jcastro> code.l.n question: I have a friend who branched his project, and now he wants to make the branch the new trunk, if he changes the series do people have to migrate over manually or does some redirect magic happen?
<beuno> they're not, performance is a problem, and it's being worked on. But we are at a stage where it's "good enough"
<beuno> jcastro, as long as they use   lp:project
<LaserJock> beuno: well, I didn't intend a DVCS fight, but "good enough" is quite subjective and my real world experience is that it's not there yet
<beuno> it will be done magically
<jcastro> ok, thanks beuno
<beuno> LaserJock, right, I don't disagree with you that much.  Just the part where bzr isn't good enough, since there's hundreds of us around here using it on a daily basis for a big range of projects. Don't know how many actual users.
<beuno> jcastro, is the new branch based off the old one, or created from scratch?
<jcastro> based off of the old one
<LaserJock> beuno: true, but a lot of people use it because of LP, not because it's superior
<kiko> siretart, ping
<beuno> jcastro, good, then it will transparent
<LaserJock> and that's what kind of gets me about the convo about about LP only supporting bzr
<jcastro> sweet, that's a nice feature
<LaserJock> it very much looks like Canonical lock-in
<ScottK> beuno: LaserJock is a distro developer.  We tend to have a different workflow and stress VCS systems in different ways.
<beuno> LaserJock, as mwhudson said, it's hard enough to support a DCVS that you have access to the code devs
<ScottK> The fact that it works for you for a different task is really irrelevant to our needs.
<LaserJock> beuno: right right, I know the reasoning
<beuno> ScottK, sure. And, as always, you're welcome to file bugs to help us cover your needs better
<ScottK> beuno: At this point I just don't use it.
<LaserJock> it'd be nice if we were given a better choice for hosting packaging code
<beuno> ScottK, then you don't have a problem  :)
<ScottK> My comment is just advice not to be too self-congratulatory.
<nycerine> the package descriptions for ubuntu, are they gathered from the ddtp or entirely seperate from it?
<ScottK> beuno: I don't currently, but there are people who want to take that choice away from me.
<LaserJock> beuno: it is a problem, because he essentially gets locked out of using a DVCS for Ubuntu unless he uses bzr
<beuno> nycerine, AFAIK, they're imported from ddtp
<nycerine> are you certain?
<beuno> LaserJock, as with svn for gnome, etc
<beuno> nycerine, no. danilos?
<LaserJock> beuno: I don't think that's quite true
<nycerine> I am considering starting a nb_no translation for DDTP
<ScottK> beuno: svn is at least used elsewhere.
<nycerine> though, I prefer rosetta
<LaserJock> there are git and bzr mirrors of Gnome
<ScottK> And yes, I know bzr is used elsewhere, just not by anything I'm involved in.
<kiko> hey, you guys are scrolling the hell out of my IRC backlog
<LaserJock> and as ScottK said, svn is quite ubiqutous
<LaserJock> kiko: sorry :/
<kiko> LaserJock, where is siretart? I really need his feedback
<LaserJock> probably gone for the evening, I'm not sure
<beuno> kiko, anyone from translations around to answer nycerine?
<nycerine> so nobody has a absolutely certain answer? mkey then. I hope someone knows (someone must), translating both would be a waste of time and energy
<kiko> LaserJock, he said he'd get back to me with scores, but man.. it's one day to my deadline
<kiko> nycerine, what's the problem?
<LaserJock> kiko: ah, he's better with email I think, you might send him a reminder note
<nycerine> kiko, are the ddtp imported into the package descriptions for ubuntu?
<kiko> LaserJock, I have :)
<kiko> thanks though
<LaserJock> k
<nycerine> as in, any work in DDTP will be imported into rosetta?
<kiko> nycerine, hmmmm! do you mean, does ubuntu support ddtp, or does rosetta offer ddtp?
<nycerine> if so, one wouldn't have to do double work.
<nycerine> uuh.
<nycerine> well, I know there's no DDTP on launchpad.
<nycerine> as in rosetta interface
 * ScottK wonders what ddtp is?
<nycerine> I'm asking if the data from DDTP is imported into the data of the package desc for ubuntu?
<kiko> ScottK, it's the debian format for translating descriptions of packages
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> Thanks kiko.
<LaserJock> Debian Desctiption Translation Project?
<nycerine> yup.
<kiko> sure thing!
<kiko> nycerine, https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/+translations
<nycerine> I know about that, I'm referring to it as the package desc for ubuntu.
<nycerine> However, is it imported from ddtp?
<kiko> nycerine, can you ask a question in answers.launchpad.net? I would want to get somebody to answer but people are mostly asleep by now
<nycerine> and also, afaik, that data isn't shared with ddtp, so it's not going anywere
<nycerine> sure.
<nycerine> I'll just ask on ddtp-ubuntu, right?
<kiko> nycerine, either that or ubuntu or launchpad -- it's really a good question you have, and I don't know the answer to it but am curious
<nycerine> :)
<nycerine> I'm thinking that imo rosetta is superior to the DDTP interface.
<kiko> nycerine, I don't know whether the DDTP makes it easy to share translations back to the core project, but I assume it's just pofiles, and in that sense we do allow exports, and people can merge things in
<nycerine> hmm. certainly.
<nycerine> pref. it'd be better if the translations would have the biggest impact possible.
<nycerine> that's sort of killing me when it comes to translations, there's no real "home"
<kiko> nycerine, that's true. I do think we do use the translations, but I don't use ubuntu in pt_br myself
<nycerine> hmm.
<kiko> Ursinha, do you use ubuntu in portuguese?
<Ursinha> kiko, nope
<kiko> hmph
<kiko> okay, afk for a quick bit
<nycerine> (I don't use the norwegian version either, except for what comes from gnome and OOo)
<nycerine> well, the question is out there.
<nycerine> perhaps I didn't ask at the best location, but it is the ddtp-ubuntu project it is regarding.
<nycerine> or rosetta?
<beuno> nycerine, it is the right place, just wrong timezone  :)   they'll get to your question soon
<nycerine> ah. :) ddtp-ubuntu seems sort of silent, but oh well.
<nycerine> I suppose I'm sort of unpatient (not that I'm expecting an answer now :) )
<Ampelbein> Hmm. The error message you get when submitting in invalid request per mail to the bugtracker refers to a non-existant page https://wiki.canonical.launchpad.com/MaloneEmailInterfaceUserDoc. Perhaps this should be corrected?
<mthaddon> Odd_Bloke, have a sec to discuss a particular PQM issue you're working on that I'm interested in?
<matsubara> Ampelbein, that's bug 128729
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 128729 in malone "Error email has incorrect and confusing messages" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/128729
<Ampelbein> matsubara: ok, cool.
<komputes> Does anyone here have a Bug reported on the day Hardy was released (April 24th, 2008), I need that bug # as a delimiter for my research.
<kiko> komputes, hmmmm, not me, but I can tell you a bunch of ids filed on that day
<komputes> kiko: actually I may have found a solution, I google searched " bug launchpad "on 2008-04-24  (Activity log)" " and I found a few, I think starting at 221300 is a safe bet
<komputes> kiko: by ids do you mean bug numbers? if so, please give me a few examples
<kiko> yes
<komputes> kiko: sure, i'll take whatever you got. pm me if you'd like
<kiko> komputes, 221239 and up.
<komputes> kiko: thank you for your help!
<kiko> komputes, you're welcome. 221328 was filed one day before, for the record
<kiko> well, just before midnight of the 23rd. ;)
<komputes> kiko: therefore it does not exist to me, hehe. thanks for your _precise_ help
<kiko> komputes, no problemo, always here to help
#launchpad 2008-08-22
<Ursinha> netsplit!
<kiko> totally
<nhandler> I'll ask my question again to ensure that all of the people dropped during the netsplit see it. As of yesterday evening, I am no longer able to add comments or change the status/importance/assignment of bugs on Launchpad. When I hit 'Save Changes', Launchpad never stops loading. It also does not apply the changes. Has anyone else experienced this issue? I normally use edge, but even disabling edge didn't resolve this issue
<kiko> nhandler, I have not experienced that, no. what bug are you trying to change?
<nhandler> kiko: I have had this issue with several bugs.
<kiko> nhandler, so you can modify no bugs at all?
<nhandler> kiko: Since yesterday evening, I am unable to modify any bugs. This includes Ubuntu bugs and other bugs on LP
<kiko> nhandler, it /seems/ like you're the only user having this problem, because it's the first I have heard of it
<kiko> nhandler, you can ping launchpad just fine?
<kiko> nhandler, also, have you tried to let the session time out -- i.e. more than a few minutes?
<nhandler> kiko: I'm able to ping and navigate around Launchpad just fine. This bug has been present since yesterday evening. I'm going to try logging out and back in of Launchpad to see if that fixes it
<kiko> nhandler, it's very very strange
<nhandler> kiko: Yes it is. Also, logging out and back in did not resolve the issue
<kiko> nhandler, does the session never time out?
<nhandler> kiko: Eventually, a blank page loads. This page has a different favicon in the address bar. Instead of the "lp" favicon, the blank page has the new Launchpad icon set as the favicon
<kiko> nhandler, anything in the page source?
<nhandler> kiko: I'll let you know once I get the blank page again. The page is still loading
<kiko> nhandler, this is annoying.
<kiko> nhandler, what's your IP address, btw?
<kiko> mthaddon, I'm not going to ask you if you have a clue about the above...^^ :-(
<nhandler> kiko: 71.147.52.111
<nhandler> kiko: I can't view the source. The blank page isn't actually a "page". It is just the normal site failing to load. The address bar has also appended "+editstatus" to the URL.
<kiko> hmmm.
<kiko> so that's where you post to, and you get redirected back to the page if it works
<kiko> sounds like +editstatus is dying on you
<kiko> spm, ^^
<spm> kiko: ta
<mtaylor> kiko: so... who should I annoy about launchpad bzr integration... is that you?
<kiko> mtaylor, best person is thumper, but I'm always interested in being annoyed
<mtaylor> kiko, thumper: well then... I just discovered that launchpad auto-updates bug and blueprint status when I push ...
<kiko> blueprints too? :)
<mtaylor> but I only just now noticed it because it hasn't worked for me until just now
<Odd_Bloke> mthaddon: If you're still around, I'm happy to talk about PQM.
<kiko> Odd_Bloke! many people are interested in PQM this week -- niemeyer is one :)
<mtaylor> hrm... I thought I had a possible past failure scenario to point out, but now I think I'm wrong
 * mtaylor withdraws all annoying comments
<Odd_Bloke> kiko: That sounds ominous. ;)
<mwhudson> mtaylor: that's the kind of bug report we like!
<mwhudson> mtaylor: :)
<mthaddon> Odd_Bloke, kiko: same issue - just wanted to let you know we're interested in the merge directive branch and if you have a chance to work on it (I think you just had a review of it), it'd be _very_ much appreciated
<mtaylor> mwhudson: anytime I can help! :)
<kiko> mtaylor, that kinda sounds like the branch scanner wasn't scanning your branch before..
<Odd_Bloke> mthaddon: I have until Monday (I start a job on Tuesday).  I'll have a look at it tomorrow.
<mtaylor> kiko: well, I thought it had to do with the fact that my changesets were always being merged by someone else first
<mthaddon> Odd_Bloke, congrats on the job - much appreciated!
<mtaylor> and a lot of times the related changesets were several merges down...
<mtaylor> but now I dont' think that's the case
<kiko> Odd_Bloke, you're working on a pretty core piece of code! :)
<thumper> mtaylor: what is being auto-updated?
<spm> nhandler: I've been poking through the logs. no useful joy there. Is it possible to get some simple network traces from you to help isolate possible environmental issues?
<nhandler> Sure thing spm
<nhandler> I would be glad to provide whatever information you might need
<spm> nhandler: cool. I can see lots of other posts to +editstatus, nut not yours. only GET's...
<spm> nhandler: so if you could do a simple tcpdump? or even a firebug header capture in the first instance?
<nhandler> spm: Ok, give me a few minutes to get the data
<spm> nhandler: no prob - am doing about 3 things in parallel so any delay is fine! ;-)
<nhandler> spm: I feel like a real idiot right now. Yesterday, I was messing around with firestarter. I didn't add any rules, but I guess firestarter was blocking some things anyway. I had closed firestarter earlier, but I guess it was still running in the background. Killing the process allowed me to successfully modify a bug on Launchpad. Firestarter was preventing my computer from connecting to vanadium.canonical.com. I think the issue is resolved
<nhandler> now. Thank you for your time and help.
<spm> nhandler: That is so not a problem. Been there. Made things worse. :-)
<nhandler> I'm just glad that I can go back to patching/triaging bugs again :)
<spm> nhandler: ... something like that. ;-)
<kiko> nhandler, heh
<Syntux> guys, I'm not able to login to Wiki system with LP open ID, any idea?
<intellectronica> Syntux: which wiki, help.launchpad.net?
<Syntux> intellectronica, no, ubuntu wiki
<intellectronica> Syntux: hmmm ... it seems quite slow to me, but i can log in. what do you experience?
<Syntux> intellectronica, clicking login to edit on wiki forward me to lp sign-in page and then forward me back to wiki without access.
<intellectronica> Syntux: have you got cookies enabled? can you  log in to launchpad itself?
<BjornT> Syntux: which browser are you using?
<BjornT> intellectronica, Syntux: i have the same problem when i use opera. it works fine with firefox.
<Syntux> intellectronica, sure
<Syntux> BjornT, ff3 but I tried it with galeon, epiphany and opera too and same issue
<Syntux> intellectronica, I have no problem with lp itself and never had an issue with it.
<intellectronica> Syntux: how about help.launchpad.net? can you please give it a try and tell me if you can login there?
<Syntux> intellectronica, I'm logged-in now
<intellectronica> right, so it's only the ubuntu wiki
<Syntux> intellectronica, if I may guess, I had different credentials on ubuntu wiki, different user and email but I'm not sure if LP meant to merge previous accounts with LP ones to keep user history
<intellectronica> Syntux: tbh, i don't know if it does, but i don't think so
<intellectronica> Syntux: do you know how to inspect your cookies? and if yes, can you please have a look at any cookies you may have for wiki.ubuntu.com and tell me what you've got?
<Syntux> sure
<Syntux> one sec
<Syntux> although since it's doesn't seems to be a single browser issue I doubt it's related to cookies
<Syntux> intellectronica, just a MOIN_SESSION and MOIN_ID
<Syntux> intellectronica, I deleted all cookies and still having same issue.
<elmo> Syntux: what's the error you're actually getting?
<Syntux> elmo, no errors at all
<Syntux> would you like to see some http headers?
<elmo> Syntux: so what actually happens?
<Syntux> elmo,  clicking login to edit on wiki forward me to lp sign-in page and then forward me back to wiki without access.
<elmo> Syntux: what's your IP address and/or LP username?
<Syntux> elmo, jad 196.218.253.204
<elmo> try now?
<Syntux> trying ....
<Syntux> same
<elmo> Syntux: do you know your LP openID token?
<Syntux> no
<Syntux> elmo, where I can find it ?
<elmo> I dunno
<elmo> let me look
<soren> On your launchpad overview page.
<Syntux> lemme see
<Syntux> soren,  elmo  ok I have it now
<elmo> soren: really?  I can't see it on mine
<elmo> Syntux: anyway, can I have yours?
<soren> elmo: Right below your ssh keys.
<elmo> I'm trying to find your username
<elmo> user on wiki I mean
<elmo> soren: oh, right, I see it for syntux now, thanks
<elmo> doesn't exist for me though.  huh
<soren> O_o
<Syntux> I'm unique human being
<Syntux> I have one and I can't login :d
<elmo> argh, what the hell
<elmo> your account's been disabled
<elmo> Syntux: try NOW
<Syntux> ok
 * Syntux trying ... 
 * Syntux .... 
 * Syntux ........
<Syntux> elmo, Ok it's working now but it didn't redirect me back to the original wiki page
<Syntux> elmo, and I have lost all of my wiki history
 * Syntux mef mef
<elmo> how do you mean "wiki history"?
<Syntux> elmo, my edits, pages subscription with my old account 'jadmadi'
<elmo> err
<elmo> well, yeah, you're now logging in as the 'jad' user.  if you have an LO account details for 'jadmadi' you could still login in as that
<elmo> s/LO/LP/
<elmo> the 'Right' solution might be to merge the two accounts.  I don't know what that'll do on the wiki side though
<Syntux> elmo, no, 'jadmadi' is the wiki account.
<Syntux> elmo, merge please
<elmo> Syntux: dude, the wiki was authing off of LP before
<elmo> if there's a wiki account -> there's an LP account
<Syntux> elmo, no way, I don't have another lp account
<elmo> dude
<elmo> https://launchpad.net/~jadmadi
<elmo> I am passingly familiar with this stuff...
<Syntux> oh
<LarstiQ> from a random sampling of ppas, all of them have ppa/ubuntu/ and nothing else, is it possible to have also ppa/debian/ with it's own package pool?
<Syntux> then can we merge jad with jadmadi ?
<elmo> anyway, I'm out of battery, so I have to go sorry
<Syntux> okay
<elmo> Syntux: the LP guys should be able to help you with how to get that done
<Syntux> you solved it and you deserve some recharging now :-)
<bigjools> LarstiQ: we only do PPAs that build against Ubuntu right now
<LarstiQ> bigjools: right, since you rebuild all the binary packages, you'd want to have the environment present.
<LarstiQ> so we still need our own apt repository then
<Hobbsee> Accepting Results:
<Hobbsee> OK: ubuntu-mid-default-settings(universe/(unchanged))
<Hobbsee> cprov / bigjools : ^ why is the unchanged there?  shouldn't it be whatever the unchanged value was?
<bigjools> no
<bigjools> it's explicitly telling you that you didn't change it
<Hobbsee> hm.  oh well
<Hobbsee> would have found it useful to have the other piece of info.
<persia> Could it display (universe/x11) (unchanged) just to be clear?  It was shown as universe/x11 in NEW.
<bigjools> persia: there's more than one item that's overrideable
<bigjools> that page is the bane of my life :)
<persia> bigjools: True, and I suppose it gets messy to be (universe(unchanged)/x11(unchanged))
<bigjools> yeah, it needs some overhauling (again)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> at least it actually works.
<nizarus> hello launchpad admins
<kiko> admins!
<wgrant> Ducks!
<Hobbsee> chickens!
<nizarus> this channel is for launchpad admins ?? no ??
 * Hobbsee shoots wgrant.  DUCK SEASON!
<wgrant> Hobbsee: kiko's the duck, not me.
<kiko> nizarus, for users!
<kiko> go shoot some other avian
<wgrant> For everyone!
<nycerine> kiko, :--o
<nycerine> do you know if anyone are alive now?
<nizarus> ah ok :) where i can find administrators ?
<Hobbsee> wgrant: oh.  too late.
<nizarus> okay, I ask my question : I want to create a mailing list for my team
<kiko> nizarus, so far so good.
<nizarus> kiko: ?
<kiko> nizarus, what is the problem you're having with that?
<nizarus> i followed this "https://help.launchpad.net/Teams/MailingLists"
<nizarus> but my request was declined :/
<nizarus> "The application for this team's mailing list has been declined. Please contact a Launchpad administrator for further assistance."
<nizarus> that's why i'm here ;)
<kiko> nizarus, ask a question, see answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<nizarus> kiko: i got this "Please contact a Launchpad administrator for further assistance"
<nizarus> and in the documentation it's noted that Launchpad administrator are in this irc channel
<nizarus> ;)
<kiko> nizarus, yes, but it's best to ask a question in answer.l.n to ensure your request doesn't get lost
<kiko> barry isn't here right now
<nycerine> regarding yesterday, kiko, do you think I ought to ask in rosetta instead?
<kiko> nycerine, it doesn't matter, we all see the questions and shuffle them around
<nycerine> mkay.
<kiko> mdke, are you by any chance around?
<nizarus> kiko: barry he's the ML admin ?
<kiko> nizarus, he does most of that work, together with the OSAs
<nizarus> kiko: OSA ?? sorry but i m a newbe :p
<nizarus> ok i got it "Operational Systems Administrators" :)
<kiko> siretart, ping?
<wgrant> kiko: Was removal of the answers URL from the topic deliberate?
<kiko> wgrant, I doubt that, hadn't noticed it
<siretart> kiko: pong
<cody-somerville> Is there something wrong with the PPAs or are they just busy today?
<jkakar> I'm seeing permission problems again: Permission denied (publickey).
<jkakar> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: please check connectivity and permissions (and try -Dhpss if further diagnosis is required)
<kiko> jkakar, we did a quick rollout. it should be okay again.
<NCommander> Can someone help me completely wipe an entry from a PPA?
<cody-somerville> mpt, Who is responsible for PPA stuff?
<cprov> cody-somerville: I am
<mpt> what cprov said :-)
<cody-somerville> cprov, Would you be able to help me out by nuking both source packages and their binaries in xubuntu-dev team PPA?
<cprov> cody-somerville: do you really need to upload the same version ?
<cody-somerville> cprov, The issue is that due to the way they were versioned they were accidentally built as native packages.
<abdelrahman> hi, I am a student working for a research project for lab...I want to use my launchpad but my code cannot be released for public as opensource code...what should I do
<abdelrahman> can I use launchpad aslan?
<kiko> abdelrahman, you can buy a license to use it.
<kiko> abdelrahman, contact feedback@launchpad.net
<cody-somerville> cprov, so attempting to fix it using the same schema but modified to not build as a native package results in no love.
<cprov> cody-somerville: please open a new question in soyuz product explaining the issue. I will handle it in a bit.
<cody-somerville> NCommander, ^^ Can you take care of that? :-]
<abdelrahman> kiko, will do thanks :D
<NCommander> I broke it, so I'll do it
<NCommander> cprov, https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+question/42906
<cody-somerville> cprov, Thanks. Much appreciated :-)
<cprov> NCommander: cody-somerville: thank you for reporting it.
<NCommander> heh, well, I found a "bug" in dpkg
<NCommander> So ;-)
<cprov> NCommander: didn't lintian complain about this version ?
<geser> NCommander, cprov: dpkg parsed this version as upstream version "4.5.80-0ubuntu1~xfce" and debian revision "beta1".
<NCommander> Yeah
<NCommander> Well, its fixed now
<NCommander> and lesson learning about using hypons
<cprov> NCommander: question commented.
<jkakar> kiko: Works, thanks.
<kiko-afk> yw
<kiko-afk> afk for a bit
<mdke> kiko-afk: here now
<mdke> kiko-afk: not for long unfortunately, off again now, but feel free to email me and I'll get back to you
#launchpad 2008-08-23
<kiko-afk> mdke, gone again?
<\sia\> hi
<\sia\> how can i make our translation Unchaged(green) ?
<joaopinto> Hello, how do I request for a bzr branch to be removed ?
<andrea-bs> joaopinto: you can delete it by yourself
<joaopinto> hum, where ?
<joaopinto> or how
<andrea-bs> joaopinto: there's a "-" icon near the branch title
<joaopinto> oh, again one of those small icons :P
<joaopinto> thanks
<andrea-bs> joaopinto: I've just reported bug #260626, feel free to add your feedback here if you wish
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 260626 in launchpad-bazaar "Cannot easily delete branches" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/260626
<psycose> Hi, is it possible to tell my launchpad PPA account to build only i386 as i know it won't build for the other platform ?
<persia> psycose: Why won't it build for amd64 or lpia?
<psycose> well i'm not fully sure yet that the GNAT Ada compiler is valid for those platform ...
<wgrant>   gnat-4.3 | 4.3.1-2ubuntu1 | intrepid/universe | source, amd64, i386
<persia> Should be.  Gets compiled for all three (and others) in the standard archives.
<psycose> ok thanks,
<persia> psycose: Now that that's settled, there's no way to do something like P-a-s for PPAs.  You can set only a small number of specific architectures in debian/control, but that only forces FTBFS, rather than making it not build.
<persia> Generally it's best to just use "any", and see if you can fix any problems discovered.
<wgrant> There's particularly little reason to not build on lpia.
<psycose> ok thanks my debian/control also got any ...
<gnomefreak> how long does it take for a project to be registered normally?
<gnomefreak> let me rephrase that how do i add a project to another project?
<persia> gnomefreak: To define a metaproject, you need to ask a question.
<gnomefreak> i thought there was a link in lower right hand corner (before new UI)
<persia> (and it needs to be answered)
<persia> Oh, maybe you already have a metaproject?
<gnomefreak> persia: i was able to do it without answers
<persia> You must already have a metaproject then.
<gnomefreak> for a different project atleast
<gnomefreak> so i have to set this as a meta project first?
<persia> I think so.  I think that if you want to have a project of projects, it needs to be specially marked as a metaproject, which takes a question.
<persia> I could be completely wrong.
<gnomefreak> its a dep of another project so i would like o keep it somewhat organized
<gnomefreak> persia: what project to ask it under?
<gnomefreak> ok asked
<psycose> Can the Launchpad Build Sytem take a deb package A that is on my PPA to build another deb package B that require package A ?
<Hobbsee> yes
<psycose> ok, so the virtual build session has my PPA on his etc/apt/sources.list .... great !!
<Hobbsee> correct
<Hobbsee> (you can also set it up so it takes packages from another ppa, and uses them to build, too, if you wish)
<psycose> great i will try to search if it already exist ..
<popey> er
<popey> someone has edited the description of a bug I reported, is it possible to revert the change?
<popey> bug 128556
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 128556 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Novatel 3G/GPRS card not detected in Gutsy" [Low,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/128556
<geser> popey: edit the description again
<geser> but please don't turn it into an edit war
<popey> o_O
<bodhi_zazen> I am having problems in LP adding members in as administrators of my team
<bodhi_zazen> I am an admin
<bodhi_zazen> when I edit a member, I have no yes button , only a no
<bodhi_zazen> javascript is enabled
<popey> i thought there was a limit on the number of admins a team could have
<bodhi_zazen> oh, what is the limit ?
<popey> used to be very low- 1 or 2
<popey> dunno if it still is
<bodhi_zazen> made no difference
<bodhi_zazen> I had 2
<bodhi_zazen> dropped to 1
<bodhi_zazen> now I can not add a second
<bodhi_zazen> anyone ?
<bodhi_zazen> heeeelp, lol
<bodhi_zazen> If I edit my membership, under Administrator I get two bubbles, yes and no
<bodhi_zazen> If I try to add another member as an administrator, no bubbles
<bodhi_zazen> only a text "No"
<bodhi_zazen> select "No" -> change -> nothing, no change in members status
<Gwaihir> bodhi_zazen: I think you need to be also "owner" of the team to add more admins...
<bodhi_zazen> How can I change that then ?
<bodhi_zazen> ownership of the team has likely changed , the old member is no longer active
<bodhi_zazen> thanks Gwaihir
<Gwaihir> I think you have to contact the old owner... or ask some LP-admin...
<persia> Actually, to change the owner, one needs to ask a question, rather than just ask an admin.
<psycose> i've launch a build process on Launchpad build system, the package buid fine for the 3 arch., but the upload is rejected for the following reason (in the upload file log) :
<psycose> 2008-08-23 16:18:13 WARNING Upload was rejected:
<psycose> 2008-08-23 16:18:13 WARNING 	gnatgpr_0.10-0ubuntu4_amd64.deb control file lists priority as Optional but changes file has extra.
<psycose> any tips ?
<psycose> ok Optional should be optional
<bcurtis> anyone alive in here?
<Odd_Bloke> Is it possible to update a mirror of a branch in LP manually?
<Odd_Bloke> I don't want to have to wait 4 hours before resubmitting this merge request. D:
<bcurtis> if its obvious that a bug is a "wishlist", how do we traige it to that?
<bcurtis> idk how to make it "wishlist"
<Odd_Bloke> bcurtis: Set the importance to 'Wishlist'?
<bcurtis> Odd_Bloke, yes, is there a way to do that?
<Odd_Bloke> If you can't do it on the bug page then you don't have the necessary permissions to do so.
<bcurtis> ok, thought it may be a permissions issue, just didn't want to be dumb :X
<bcurtis> ty Odd_Bloke
<Odd_Bloke> If it'll help anyone respond faster, I could do with https://code.launchpad.net/~daniel-thewatkins/pqm/merge-directives being updated.
<Odd_Bloke> It's PQM merge directives!  Dooo it! ;)
#launchpad 2008-08-24
<thekorn> hi, anyone from the API team around?
<thekorn> can you please point me to the xsl stylesheet you use to convert the wadl file to a human readable format
<compengi> hello. i created a new bazaar branch under "irssi-text" but i can't figure out how to add files to this branch
<compengi> someone told me that i should creat a branch in my /home through "bzr init" as what i've done is "bzr init Scripts/audacious/" then tried to run " bzr add bzr+ssh://compengi@bazaar.launchpad.net/~compengi/irssi-text/audacious" i get bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "bzr+ssh://compengi@bazaar.launchpad.net/~compengi/irssi-text/audacious/".
<compengi> what have i done wrong and what should i do
<jelmer> compengi, hi
<jelmer> compengi, still there?
<compengi> yes
<jelmer> compengi, you would want to "bzr add" local files
<compengi> i just did it
<jelmer> under the directory in which you ran "bzr init"
<jelmer> after that, "bzr commit" and push to launchpad
<compengi> i did bzr commit and it opened bzr_log.sthH0e file
<compengi> in nano
<compengi> jelmer any idea/
<jelmer> compengi, you should enter a commit message
<jelmer> compengi, you may want to read the 5 minute tutorial to bzr
<jelmer> http://doc.bazaar-vcs.org/bzr.dev/en/mini-tutorial/index.html
<compengi> jelmer, but i don't get something. how does it commit if i didn't specify path to launchpad?
<jelmer> compengi, it commits locally
<jelmer> compengi, you have to use a separate command to upload the changes to launchpad (bzr push)
<compengi> Okay..
<compengi> jelmer, should i push? $ bzr push bzr+ssh://compengi@bazaar.launchpad.net/~compengi/irssi-text/audacious/
<compengi> bzr: ERROR: Target directory bzr+ssh://compengi@bazaar.launchpad.net/~compengi/irssi-text/audacious/ already exists, but does not have a valid .bzr directory. Supply --use-existing-dir to push there anyway.
<jelmer> compengi, try with --use-existing-dir
<compengi> jelmer, $ bzr push --use-existing-dir bzr+ssh://compengi@bazaar.launchpad.net/~compengi/irssi-text/audacious/
<compengi> bzr: ERROR: Could not acquire lock "[Errno 11] Resource temporarily unavailable"
<compengi> /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/bzrlib/lock.py:79: UserWarning: lock on <open file u'/home/compengi/irssi-text/audacious/.bzr/checkout/dirstate', mode 'rb' at 0x85424e8> not released warn("lock on %r not released" % self.f)
<jelmer> compengi, looks like you have a lock still open on that branch
<jelmer> try "bzr break-lock <url>"
<compengi> done
<compengi> try again?
<jelmer> yeah
<compengi> Unable to obtain lock file:///home/compengi/irssi-text/audacious/.bzr/branch/lock
<compengi> held by compengi@compengi on host compengi [process #5678]
<compengi> locked 6 minutes, 5 seconds ago
<compengi> Will continue to try until 17:08:21
<compengi> jelmer, which means it's still locked?
<jelmer> yep
<compengi> =/
<jelmer> You may be able to use break-lock again
<jelmer> Not sure what else could help
<jelmer> perhaps one of the lp devs can comment?
<compengi> was tha a question for me? :P
<compengi> that*
<jelmer> no, I was just hoping to get the attention of the lp developers
<compengi> oh
<compengi> jelmer, i'm doing it like this $ bzr break-lock bzr+ssh://compengi@bazaar.launchpad.net/~compengi/irssi-text/audacious/
<compengi> is it correct first
<jelmer> yeah
<compengi> Okay
<compengi> jelmer, btw i tried to run bzr commit in the directory i get "Unable to obtain lock file:///home/compengi/irssi-text/audacious/.bzr/branch/lock" could be same reason
<jelmer> do you still have the commit editor open perhaps?
<compengi> nope
<compengi> i'll delete the file and try to commit again
<compengi> O.o
<compengi> same
<compengi> add is locked also
<compengi> :S
<jelmer> sorry, not sure what's going wrong on your end
<compengi> jelmer, maybe try to restart bzr?
<jelmer> compengi, ?
<compengi> jelmer, it's an application isn't?
<jelmer> compengi, every time you invoke it you start a new instance of it
<compengi> weird what's happening
<compengi> jelmer, is there a way to check how many branches are created using init?
<jelmer> compengi, ? bzr init creates only one branch always
<compengi> oh
<compengi> for example if i ran init in another directory it would switch to that one?
<jelmer> compengi, no, it would create a branch there as well
<compengi> and how to remove it?
<jelmer> compengi, Remove the .bzr directory it created in that directory
<compengi> jelmer, i deleted the branch in that directory, recreated it, commited, break-locked the url then pushed and it worked
<compengi> jelmer, ermm.. so when i changed the file, i need every time to only recommit and push
<compengi> chnage*
<jelmer> yep
<compengi> change*
<compengi> Okay.. thanks
<jelmer> you can also "bind" the branch you have locally to the one on launchpad
<jelmer> if you do that, you only have to commit, it'll do the push automatically
<compengi> oh
<compengi> nice
<compengi> i need to run bin?
<compengi> bind*
<jelmer> yep, bind with the url of the branch on launchpad
<compengi> worked. thanks
<compengi> jelmer, could i bother you with 1 more question?
<andrea-bs> compengi: try to ask anyhow; if someone here knows the answer, he'll try to reply
<compengi> in the branch that i created the bug reports are assigned to the main branch or to the one i created?
<andrea-bs> compengi: branches aren't linked to bugs automatically, you have to do this manually
<compengi> andrea-bs, which is should do "link to a bug report"
<andrea-bs> compengi: sorry, I can't understand what do you mean
<compengi> andrea-bs, i should clink on "link to a bug report"
<compengi> to link it
<compengi> or it's done another way
<andrea-bs> compengi: Yes, you can use "link to bug report". An another way to do this is to open the bug page and click on "link to branch"
<compengi> andrea-bs, hmm.. i linked something not related =/
<andrea-bs> compengi: there's a button to remove the link somewhere
<compengi> that's what i'm looking for
<andrea-bs> compengi: let me try on staging :)
<compengi> :
<compengi> :)
<compengi> andrea-bs, found it :)
<andrea-bs> compengi: great, staging's a bit slow today
<compengi> btw when you do "link to a bug report" you need to specify a bug to link it to this branch but this is something else from creating a bug report tool for this branch
<andrea-bs> compengi: linking bugs to branches is only useful when the branch contains a fix for the bug
<andrea-bs> compengi: and the branch is generally different by the main development trunk
<compengi> i see..
<compengi> thanks for everything :)
<andrea-bs> you're welcome :)
<compengi> is there a way to unsuscribe from launchpad?
<andrea-bs> compengi: sure: https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+deactivate-account
<compengi> great :D
<AnMaster> hi I got issues with registering a release
<AnMaster> basically Summary and Description would end up the same for this release
<AnMaster> along with a detailed change log
<AnMaster> yet it doesn't like when I leave the description empty
<AnMaster> and I can't see the change log
<AnMaster> https://launchpad.net/cfunge/trunk/0.3.0/ should display the change log
<AnMaster> but it doesn't
<AnMaster> <AnMaster> https://launchpad.net/cfunge/trunk/0.3.0/ should display the change log
<AnMaster> <AnMaster> but it doesn't
<AnMaster> when I click edit I see the change log
<AnMaster> why is this
<Turl> Hello
<Turl> anyone?
<mwhudson> hi
<Turl> i was wondering whether you could review a translation?
<mwhudson> i can't no
<Turl> who can? do you know?
<mwhudson> jtv or danilos, i expect
<mwhudson> they're probably enjoying their sundays, though
<Turl> ok
<Turl> why does it take so long?
<mwhudson> how long have you been waiting?
<Turl> 3-4 days
<mwhudson> well, most of that has been weekend, i guess
<Turl> it seems so
<Turl> but isn't it automated?
<Turl> machines work on weekends too :p
<mwhudson> i'm getting beyond the limits of my knowledge here
<firstman> i have an account in lauchpad deactivated asociated with an no longer available email address. How can i delete that user account?
<mwhudson> firstman: ask a question at answers.launchpad.net/launchpad, i'd say
<firstman> ok mwhudson thanks u
<mdke> Turl: translations get reviewed by the translation team for your language who work on the particular project. So for example, for Ubuntu, it's the Ubuntu translation teams - https://translations.launchpad.net/+groups/ubuntu-translators
<Turl> mdke, I didn't mean that
<Turl> I mean, if I upload a .pot for my own project
<Turl> I have to wait until launchpad reviews it
<kiko> Turl, I want to get rid of that process for our next cycle
<kiko> it creates too much confusion
<kiko> so either we're going to have a turnaround in under 24h, or no wait at all
<Turl> kiko, next cycle? you mean, next rosetta version?
<kiko> Turl, the next 4 months, which I start officially tomorrow :)
<Turl> :)
<Turl> so it'll be soon :D
<kiko> heh
<kiko> it's a process change
<kiko> so let's see
<Turl> btw, is there any possibility of php-gtk2 getting included in ubuntu's repos?
<cody-somerville> Turl, Why are you asking here?
<Turl> launchpad=ubuntu isn't it? or is there a #ubuntu channel?
<Turl> oh sorry, #ubuntu exists :p
<wgrant> I'm yet to work out where people get the impression that Launchpad is Ubuntu.
<wgrant> And why on earth would anybody want to write a GUI app in PHP!?
<cody-somerville> wgrant, Some people enjoy crack, thank you very much :P
<ajmitch> cody-somerville: I thought it fell more under masochism
<cody-somerville> More sadistic than masochism, I'd say.
<cody-somerville> At least from a legacy maintainer POV
<mdke> having said that, the first question is easier to answer
<wgrant> You must not maintain that sort of thing.
<mdke> it's probably because they are both sponsored by Canonical and Ubuntu is Launchpad's biggest project
<wgrant> It should be stomped on and destroyed.
<cody-somerville> Launchpad? I think scottk would agree there.
<Turl> heh, PHP is not bad for GUIs :p if you think like that, why would anyone write a GUI in python?!
<cody-somerville> As for PHP, I don't mind it and I PHP 6 is like the post plastic surgery of PHP 4
<wgrant> Because Python doesn't utterly suck.
<Turl> php doesn't suck
<cody-somerville> Python doesn't utterly suck, no, but it does suck :P
 * cody-somerville thinks PHP and Python both have their purposes.
<Turl> PHP is good for all kinds of tasks
<Turl> server scripting, GUI things, CLI programs...
<cody-somerville> I'm sure it is... just as good as assembly, no doubt
<Turl> it can even be compiled!
<Turl> look at Roadsend's PHP compiler
<cody-somerville> Turl, Lets continue this discussion in ##php, mmkay?
<wgrant> Why use PHP for those when there are languages that aren't designed for breaking the web?
<Turl> ¬¬
 * mwhudson sings the 'all languages suck' song
<cody-somerville> hi5!
<cody-somerville> so true
<Turl> well, if you think like that also perl-gtk sucks :p
<wgrant> Oh, it does.
<wgrant> I've had to deal with one thing written in it.
<Turl> well... xD
<kiko> wgrant, hey, don't aggravate end-users. they already have to deal with PHP -- isn't that bad enough? :)
<wgrant> There are some tasks to which languages just are not suited.
<Turl> just look at my PHP code ;) it isn't the most wonderful thing on earth but it doesn't suck that hard :p
<Turl> code.launchpad.net/downitnow
<wgrant> kiko: Indeed, indeed.
<kiko> ;)
 * kiko yawns
<kiko> man it is WAY past bedtime for us londoners
 * spm evil chuckles at kiko yawning....
<kiko> I'll see you tomorrow. stay out of wars meanwhile. language, falklands or otherwise.
<wgrant> Oh, you're still in London?
<kiko> I just got back in :-(
<lifeless> wow, a page of php chat. Really -> ##php please.
#launchpad 2009-08-17
<thumper> :(
<johnjosephbachir> hello -- i'm not very savvy with pgp -- if i've set up authentication with launchpad on one machine, how do i do the same on a second machine?
<thumper> johnjosephbachir: what are you wanting to do?
<johnjosephbachir> thumper-afk: i want to check things out of launchpad
<johnjosephbachir> branch branches
<johnjosephbachir> you know. live the dream.
<wgrant> johnjosephbachir: Read-only access doesn't require any key setup, and writing requires *SSH* (not OpenPGP) keys.
<johnjosephbachir> wgrant: reading--  that's what i assumed, but bzr branch lp:bzr.webdav says "Permission denied (publickey)"
<johnjosephbachir> wgrant: writing-- i'm talking about this-- https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/ImportingYourPGPKey
<wgrant> johnjosephbachir: You've run 'bzr launchpad-login', so it will try to use your SSH keys.
<johnjosephbachir> but maybe i've been led astray
<wgrant> johnjosephbachir: You have indeed been led astray.
 * wgrant finds the correct page.
<wgrant> johnjosephbachir: Read https://help.launchpad.net/Code/UploadingABranch?
<johnjosephbachir> wgrant: thanks! so-- in the meantime, how do i fix my reading?
<wgrant> johnjosephbachir: Remove your Launchpad username from ~/.bazaar/authentication.conf
 * johnjosephbachir looks for a good pastbin
<johnjosephbachir> wgrant: http://paste-bin.com/view/7e22179c
<wgrant> johnjosephbachir: Oh, right. launchpad_username in ~/.bazaar/bazaar.conf too.
<johnjosephbachir> wgrant: working now -- thanks!!
<wgrant> johnjosephbachir: np
<johnjosephbachir> if i want to change the parent branch of a branch, do i use pull --remember ? what if i have local changes, will they get overwritten?
 * johnjosephbachir tries it
<johnjosephbachir> Yes.
<johnjosephbachir> : )
<wgrant> How do I withdraw a merge proposal?
<lifeless> mark it as eclined
<wgrant> I can't seem to do that on my own MP.
<wgrant> Maybe only the target's reviewers can.
<lifeless> :(
<lifeless> yes, I suspect so. Patch time.
<wgrant> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~wgrant/launchpad/project-3.0-fixes/+merge/10225 should be declined.
<thumper> wgrant: you can delete it
<thumper> wgrant: we don't have a withdrawn, only rejected
<thumper> wgrant: which you don't have rights to ...
<thumper> hmm
<wgrant> thumper: Deletion is wrong.
<lifeless> wgrant: morally or functionally?
<wgrant> lifeless: Both!
<wgrant> It doesn't make sense, and it erases informative history of that branch.
<lifeless> if you don't want something merged, I'm not sure that delete is /wrong/
<lifeless> unless you need the conversation kept
<lifeless> ?
<wgrant> I find history deletion reprehensible.
<lifeless> so, before you put a lot of effort in, I've already suggested a bug/patch to let you decline yourself.
<lifeless> but that said, I think deleting things is often fine and appropriate. Its not at all the same thing as trying to remove historical records.
<lifeless> cheap deletes makes fixing mistakes easier
<wgrant> Indeed. But I'm not sure it's appropriate for this.
<lifeless> are you arguing \/ merge reviews or this specific one
<happyaron> launchpad is hating me, slower and slower
<apparle> guys I want to build a software which is not mine  using https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA plz help
<noodles775> apparle: which software do you want to build?
<apparle> noodles775: http://ipmsg.org/index.html.en the GNOME2 version under UNIX
<noodles775> apparle: have you got a debian source package to build? If not, then I'd suggest the place to start is here: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/BuildingASourcePackage
<apparle> noodles775: what do you mean by debian source package.....................I only want the DEB for that software.........you only tell what to do
<noodles775> apparle: I'm not sure I'm understanding what you want to do? If you want to build the software for debian/Ubuntu and provide it via a PPA, then I think the link I gave you is the place to start. Otherwise, I've misunderstood exactly what you want to do.
<apparle> noodles775: I just want a deb for that software.........I don't want to distribute it.......I don't know how to build a deb..and I don't have good enough connection to download the dev libraries
<wgrant> apparle: To produce a .deb, you need to know how to construct a Debian source package and build it.
<wgrant> And that's not a trivial task.
<apparle> wgrant: can you make me the DEB file..............I only want one for that software
<wgrant> Not really, no.
<apparle> can anyone make me a 32bit deb package
<noodles775> apparle: OK, so you're looking for someone to provide that software. It looks quite out of date (the unix versions), I've just searched PPAs on Launchpad, and ipmsg doesn't appear in any.
<noodles775> apparle: but is this the same application? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=823451
<noodles775> If so, it should already be part of ubuntu (see the second post).
<apparle> noodles775:yes its the same,but xipmsg as in the repositories is the X version without any features. The GNOME2 version has all the features.........can anyone add it to the uubntu repo
<noodles775> apparle: I'd suggest perhaps trying to contact the maintainer of xipmsg. This really isn't the place to ask for people to package things for you.
<apparle> Also the Gnome2 version is not that old and works fine I had compiled it earlier.........but now I don't have good net to download all the dev packages to comiple it
<apparle> ok
<apparle> I will check with maintainer
<noodles775> Great.
<apparle> but how to contact him.........
<noodles775> apparle: if you right-click on the package in synaptic, you can view the maintainer's email.
<apparle> noodles775: I don't have synaptic I use kubuntu
<apparle> and I don't see it in Kpackagekit
<noodles775> apparle: After reading up, it's probably best *not* to contact the original maintainer, as noted here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/en/karmic/xipmsg
<noodles775> heh
<wgrant> Sigh.
<sladen> hello people.  One of my packages in Universe uses a non-standard translations format.  Being Win32 originated, it uses an [ini] style syntax with  [Component]  and then  mystring = Ooops, the world went wrong   (newline terminated)
<sladen> ; comments   should be ignored, but preserved
<sladen> should I bother writing an importer/exporter for LP;  or to write a .po translator, or do something else, or not bother?
<intellectronica> sladen: it's your lucky day. danilos is the best person to ask that question
<danilos> sladen, intellectronica: I just connected here, I'd need to see the question again :)
<sladen> sadly it's not on the end of http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/08/17/%23launchpad.txt  yet
<intellectronica> (10:55:45) sladen: hello people.  One of my packages in Universe uses a non-standard translations format.  Being Win32 originated, it uses an [ini] style syntax with  [Component]  and then  mystring = Ooops, the world went wrong   (newline terminated)
<intellectronica> (10:56:08) sladen: ; comments   should be ignored, but preserved
<intellectronica> (10:56:48) sladen: should I bother writing an importer/exporter for LP;  or to write a .po translator, or do something else, or not bother?
<danilos> sladen: basically, it'd be fine to write an importer for Launchpad, but if it's not a format that's widely used in software, I wouldn't like to integrate it (i.e. more code to maintain for little benefits); writing a PO converter would probably work best, and you might even be able to use intltool-extract to parse those files if they are anything like .desktop files
<danilos> intellectronica: sladen just pasted it for me privately, thanks
<intellectronica> cool
<sladen> danilos: when upstream add/remove a string, they paste it into all of the language config files (untranslated)
<danilos> sladen: right, sounds like an ugly approach for them, but not our problem :) anyway, it should be simple to produce PO files out of those files, and we wouldn't have to worry about another set of bugs an importer would introduce (encodings, formatting, different formats around, etc)
<sladen> danilos: (there isn't a "default"  and then an overlay).  So I guess I need to stuck the "original" back from en-US.cfg pre-pend that as msgid
<sladen> I'll have a look at (extending) the Desktop file importer
<danilos> sladen: yeah, in general though, you'd only need to worry about English base one after you've done an initial import of translations
<danilos> sladen: note that there's no .desktop importer in Launchpad, we basically only support PO files and a limited subset of XPI files
<sladen> danilos: and then (not having done this before) when/_how_ should I push the updates to launchpad?  Is it something I do manually, or can I include a script that launchpad runs to extract them (like dh_strip) on upload
<Daviey> sladen: you know LP can automagically import .pot/.po files from bzr and recommit changes made through rosetta?
<sladen> danilos: if it's not "automatic", it something I probably need to run past upstream first before it gets into a giant tizz about who has the best (FSVO best) when translations overlap
<Daviey> They automagic level can vary by choice,to not recommit changes back - but allow downloading of a tarball for manual fun.
<sladen> Daviey: okay, so I have a separate bzr branch with just tarballs and I thunk between that and the git for the package with some tailor fun
<sladen> s/just tarballs/just .po mashups/
<Daviey> sladen: yeah, a simple example of having a seperate translations branch cab be seen with byobu.. I use development focus trunk, for a project that is native to ubuntu
<Daviey> trying to get translators is another issue :)
<sladen> Daviey: I'm not really bothered whether they come;  there's 19 translations from upstream already, each with > 500 strings
<Daviey> sladen: that is good, one thing i should say - there is currently a bug that LP won't daily commit translations to a branch owned by a team.. so if that is your hope, you need to own it yourself - set up the autocommit, then restore ownership to the team.
<dpm> Daviey: on the question of getting translators, the first thing is letting them know about your app and that it is translatable. Other than blogging about it, you can also announce your app on the launchpad-translators list (or ubuntu-translators if the project is Ubuntu-specific).
<Daviey> dpm: good thinking.. i did blog it, and that seemed to bring in some help.. but the ubuntu-translators might be a good idea.  As the project isn't yet in Ubuntu archives, it's not showing in general pool, making it somewhat hidden :(
<Daviey> i'll try the ML, thanks
<dpm> cool
<Daviey> done
<MrWizard> hi... I can't seem to create a new account for my email
<MrWizard> when I try it says: The email address ****@****.dk is already registered in the Launchpad Login Service (used by the Ubuntu shop and other OpenID sites). Please use the same email and password to log into Launchpad.
<MrWizard> but when I try to use "forgotten password", it says "Your account details have not been found. Please check your subscription email address and try again."
<blackmoon> hi i i've make a deb package with a firmware (redistribution permitted but no source code available) for a usb wireless card, can i upload it on my ppa?
<noodles775> blackmoon: no, it's not possible to upload binaries without source.
<noodles775> In the not too distant future it will be possible to upload binaries for unsupported architecture where the source is already present, but that won't help you :/
<bigjools> noodles775: I think he's asking if he can upload restricted software, in effect
<geser> noodles775: as I understood blackmoon, he made a deb for a firmware and asks if he can upload the source package for it to PPA although he doesn't have the source for the firmware (but permission to redistribute it)
<blackmoon> noodles775: so, i can use the kernel driver (with source code) but not the binary firmware, right? but without the firmware the wireless card doesn't work...
<bigjools> I'm not entirely sure what our policy is on that, mrevell?
<noodles775> Ah ok.
<blackmoon> geser: yes, it is
<nh2> I need some help creating PPA builds: my software compiles extra features for pulseaudio if libpulse-dev is installed (as it is locally), but it isn't installed in the LP build per default. How can I enable it?
<bigjools> nh2: you need to add a build-dependency to your package
<geser> nh2: add it to Build-Depends in your debian/control
<bigjools> and it will get installed during the build
<james_w> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/13574
<noodles775> Nice one, thanks james_w !
<blackmoon> thanks james_w
<mrevell> bigjools, blackmoon: If you're not providing the source code, you can't use the PPA to store/directly distribute the binary. The alternative is to use your PPA to distribute a script that fetches and installs a binary from elsewhere
<bigjools> mrevell: see the above question, looks like it's ok
<bigjools> it's just firmware
<blackmoon> i'm a little bit confused...
<blackmoon> https://help.launchpad.net/PPATermsofUse  ref. to "DFSG Compliant" say that the source code must be included...
<blackmoon> ..but also for firmware?
* rockstar changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: rockstar | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | #launchpad-dev is the developer channel
<nh2> bigjools, geser: thanks
<bigjools> blackmoon: I am pretty sure you're ok with the firmware if PPA follows the same ToS as Ubuntu restricted modules
<micahg> intellectronica: why was the follow idea bad?
<intellectronica> micahg: i don't think that it's necessarily bad, just that it's not something i think we want to do now
<intellectronica> it will be very hard to get it right with security, for example, so it will require careful planning
<micahg> What about project/distro admins only being allowed to follow
<micahg> like bug control for Ubuntu
<micahg> that should alleviate the security concerns
<blackmoon> bigjools: so i can upload it without run the risk of breach the Term of Use of PPA?
<intellectronica> micahg: well, you already can subscribe to bug mail for an entire project or package. that should cover that use case
<bigjools> blackmoon: as I interpret it, yes
<micahg> no, because you can't filter...wait...maybe you can
<micahg> you can filter on subscriber
<micahg> and commenter
<blackmoon> bigjools: ok, thank you
<bigjools> np
<micahg> intellectronica: well, it requires getting more mail, but we can do it now...thanks
<micahg> I'll advise the bug control team
<kirkland> https://edge.launchpad.net/ecryptfs/ <---   (Error ID: OOPS-1325EB207)
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1325EB207
<kirkland> help?
<kirkland> bigjools: around, still?
<BjornT> sinzui: have you seen kirkland's oops above?
<sinzui> BjornT: Yes, I fixed it Friday. I am still waiting for a reivew
<bigjools> kirkland: yep
<kirkland> bigjools: i'm seeing the error above, when trying to access my upstream project
<bigjools> kirkland: see BjornT's comment just above :)
<kirkland> bigjools: gotcha, thanks, i'll sit tight
<bigjools> er sinzui's in fact
<sinzui> kirkland: only the index page is broken. You can access the page on bug or a deeper page without issue
<kirkland> sinzui: thanks, i just noticed that ;-)
<sinzui> kirkland: I hope to land the fix for our daily rollout to edge
<kirkland> sinzui: cool
<bigjools> kirkland: don't forget you can disable redirection and use the main site if you need
<kirkland> bigjools: ah, right, thanks.
<ideamonk> anyone experienced with translation in launchpad, i need some help...
<henninge> ideamonk: what is the problem?
<ideamonk> well i've completed translation of gwibber into hindi
<ideamonk> it says 1 untranslated remaining
<ideamonk> and its linked as this - https://translations.launchpad.net/gwibber/gwibber.dev/+pots/gwibber/hi/+translate?show=untranslated
<ondrej> hi
<ideamonk> im unable to understand it
<ondrej> i would like to ask how to delete a branch, that i have originally requested to have imported from cvs
<ondrej> i have a question open to ask for that, but it seems to have died without resolution: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/79107
<henninge> ideamonk: those are the name of previous translators and they cannot be edited. Leave it as they are.
<ideamonk> henninge, allright ! thanks
<ideamonk> henninge, it says http://paste.pocoo.org/show/134827/
<ideamonk> sorrty
<ideamonk> sorry
<ideamonk> it says Translated so far: 99%
<henninge> ondrej: can't you click on the trash can icon next to the branch name?
<ideamonk> when would it be 100%
<henninge> ideamonk: I am not sure actually
<ideamonk> k
<ondrej> henninge, i do not own it
<ondrej> it belongs to the vcs import team
<ondrej> this one: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/cp2k/trunk
<henninge> ondrej: I just deleted it. Dunno why that got held up so long ...
<ondrej> henninge, thanks a lot, resolved
<mterry> Bug 414959 seems bad
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 414959 in launchpad-registry "Many project front pages are giving OOPS" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/414959
<mterry> (on edge)
<rockstar> mterry, eep.
<matsubara> sinzui, can you assing that one ^ to someone?
<rockstar> matsubara, ^^  Could you investigate this?
<rockstar> :)
<beuno> matsubara, rockstar, sinzui has the fix alraedy
<matsubara> rockstar, triaged, looks like a typo in the template
<matsubara> beuno, cool
<sinzui> matsubara: it's a dup, the fix is being playing now
<matsubara> cool. thanks sinzui
<thekorn_> wow, this inline bug editing is really awesome!
<thekorn_> super cool
<intellectronica> thekorn_: glad you like it. and there's more coming
<thekorn_> intellectronica, yes, it is great, I was a bit sceptic about all this JS things at first, but now it turns out all this changes are helpful and make the users daily work much easier
<thekorn_> hmm, I think I just found a bug, this inline description thing allows me to create empty diffs
<thekorn_> click on the pencil, change nothing, click the green check -> this creates a new activity log entry
<mkanat> gmb: Hey, I'm around if you have any questions for me.
<gmb> mkanat: None at the moment, thanks - since you pointed out the bleeding obvious :). So far everything's working as I expected. I'll let you know if I run into anything, however.
<mkanat> gmb: Okay, great.
<jtatum> I've been getting a timeout on a code.launchpad.net user page all day... Known isue?
<Ursinha> jtatum, in which page?
<jtatum> https://code.launchpad.net/~eeejay
<thumper> jtatum: try edge
<jtatum> edge works
<thumper> jtatum: it is a known issue
<thumper> jtatum: the fix has landed
<thumper> jtatum: but not cherrypicked to prod
<jtatum> thumper: OK - thanks :)
<Ursinha> omg, I love the new tabs
#launchpad 2009-08-18
<micahg> intellectronica: what kind of specification do  you need for that follow bug?
<Flare183> Can I use the package bug-triage to triage bugs for Ubuntu?
<wgrant> Flare183: No; that only supports the Debian BTS, not Launchpad.
<Flare183> wgrant: Dang, thanks.
<wgrant> Flare183: Launchpad has a nice API, though, so an alternative could be written.
<Flare183> wgrant: True.
<spm> *** FYI. restarting codehosting for a Cherry Pick ***
<micahg> why would I not be able to download something published 11 hours ago on a ppa?
<wgrant> micahg: Link?
<micahg> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa
<micahg> thunderbird package
<micahg> amd64 build finished 8 hours ago
<wgrant> micahg: Which one is missing, and from where?
<wgrant> All that I've checked are fine.
<micahg> I just did and apt-get update and cannot see the new thunderbird
<wgrant> Which series?
<micahg> jaunty
<wgrant> micahg: thunderbird 2.0.0.23+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1
<wgrant> That's in the jaunty/amd64/main index.
<wgrant> So it is there.
<micahg> maybe because I'm getting failures on other files it's not rebuilding the apt db
<twb> Where is malone's email interface documented?
<twb> I'm looking at https://launchpad.net/malone and not seeing a documentation link
<lifeless> help.launchpad.net
<wgrant> twb: https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/EmailInterface
<twb> wgrant: thanks
<wgrant> Fairly easy to find from help.launchpad.net's home.
<wgrant> Although help.launchpad.net is not really easy to find.
<wgrant> And that page used to be linked from within the web UI.,
* henninge changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | #launchpad-dev is the developer channel
<philn> hi
<philn> i get oops'd when accessing to https://edge.launchpad.net/elisa
<wgrant> philn: Known and fixed bug.
<wgrant> philn: Should be on edge in a few hours.
<wgrant> philn: You can go to https://launchpad.net/ to disable the edge redirect for now.
<philn> oh well, i'll just wait
<wgrant> philn: Why not disable the edge redirect?
<philn> dunno, i'm lazy :) as long as i can access bugs it's fine
<michaelforrest> hello hello, can anybody tell me how to make a team 'private' on launchpad??
<rowinggolfer> michaelforrest: At the moment if you want to use them in a free project you should send mail to feedback@ or ask a question in https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad asking for them to be enabled.
<rowinggolfer> not my words... but taken from http://blog.launchpad.net/general/new-privacy-features-for-commercial-subscribers
<michaelforrest> rowinggolfer: thanks
<michaelforrest> I thought I'd done that though... I guess I should try again.
<michaelforrest> my code branches are private but the team is showing as public.
<rowinggolfer> ah... my bad, misunderstood your point.
<rowinggolfer> what's your team?
<rowinggolfer> I'm only asking so I can see what it is you want to hide ;)
<mrevell> michaelforrest: Hi!
<mrevell> michaelforrest: If you want to make a team private, you'll need to get one of our commercial subscriptions and then we can add you to the beta of our privacy features. Here's a link:
<michaelforrest> hi mrevell
<michaelforrest> I am actually a Canonical employee
<michaelforrest> so I've already got some of that set up
<michaelforrest> so I just fired off another email to feedback@
<mrevell> michaelforrest: Ach, forgive me :) We're getting big now :)
<mrevell> michaelforrest: Let me go check the feedback mailbox
<michaelforrest> cool
<idnar> how do I upgrade a bzr branch on launchpad to a newer format?
<maxb> idnar: IIUC, bzr upgrade lp:...... should work
 * idnar smacks his forehead
<idnar> yeah, that works
<idnar> I didn't even think to try it
<magnetic_> hi
<magnetic_> how can i attach binary files with launchpadlib. Text files work ok, but not binaries:
<magnetic_> bug.addAttachment(comment='', data=open('foo.diff.gz').read(),
<magnetic_> description='diff.gz', filename='foo.diff.gz', is_patch=False)
<james_w> magnetic_: what's your version of launchpadlib?
<magnetic_> james_w: 1.5.1
<james_w> what's the error?
<magnetic_> james_w: http://pastebin.com/m5ed004d
<james_w> bug 353805
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 353805 in launchpadlib "addAttachment() crashes with UnicodeDecodeError:" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/353805
<oubiwann> hey guys, I'm getting oops's on several project pages on launchpad...
<beuno> oubiwann, yeah, sorry about that
<beuno> should be fixed by tomorrow
<beuno> fix went in, but it didn't make last nights rollout
<oubiwann> beuno: okay, just checking to make sure it was a known issue
<beuno> oubiwann, it is, thanks
<beuno> flacoste, maybe it's worth a roll out during the day?  ^
<idnar> if I'm getting an OOPS on edge, should I file a bug report?
<flacoste> beuno: talk to Ursinha-nom to get an idea of the actual user impact
<Ursinha> hi idnar
<idnar> Ursinha: hi
<mok0> So, I created a +junk hosted branch, and LP tells me that it's not a branch when I try bzr checkout. wtf?
<lgoodrich> Hi, I have a question about the data retention policy of Launchpad. If I delete a branch of code, does it remain on your server?
<mok0> lgoodrich: no one here right now /me thinks
<jml> lgoodrich, it gets deleted from the server
<lgoodrich> I was looking over the data retention policy, and it states that data is permantently stored unless there is an explicit reason for it to be completely removed
<lgoodrich> My situation is that a branch was uploaded with sensitive information (a whole bunch of cleartext passwords) included in the revision history. I have deleted the branch but I want to ensure the data is completely removed from the server
<beuno> lgoodrich, it may take a while from being removed from disk, backups, etc
<beuno> it's no longer user-accessible
 * jml returns to his vacation
<beuno> but it takes a while (days? weeks?) for it to be cleared out from everywhere internally
<beuno> \o/
<beuno> welcome back jml
<jml> beuno, _to_ my vacation, I'm not back until Monday :)
<lgoodrich> Its fine if it takes a little bit, I'd just like to make sure it is eventually completely removed
<beuno> lgoodrich, it will
<beuno> jml, you got my hopes up
<lgoodrich> My only concern is this statement within the Data Rentention policy: "General Data Retention Statement
<lgoodrich> Launchpad retains all data submitted by users permanently.
<lgoodrich> Except in the circumstances listed below, Launchpad will only delete data if required to do so by law or if data (including files, PPA submissions, bug reports, bug comments, bug attachments, and translations) is inappropriate. Canonical reserves the right to determine whether data is inappropriate. Spam, malicious code, and defamation are considered inappropriate. Where data is deleted, it will be removed from the Launchpad database but i
<lgoodrich>  continue to exist in backup archives which are maintained by Canonical.
<lgoodrich> sorry for the huge paste, here's the URL: https://help.launchpad.net/PrivacyPolicy
<beuno> lgoodrich, right. Guaranteeing that it will be deleted from *all* backups is hard
<beuno> hence, the policy
<beuno> I'd change the passwords if it's critical
<lgoodrich> yeah, that's understandable
<beuno> although, only a handful of sysadmins have access to backups
<lgoodrich> ok, so to summarize: My branch deletion will eventually propogate through the system, and the data will only exist on offline backups eventually?
<beuno> lgoodrich, yes
<lgoodrich> ok, thanks for your help beuno!
<lfaraone> Hi, I want to change my project URL after a internal reorganization, but don't want old links + bzr checkouts to break. (we want to change from gasp-code to gasp-core)
<lfaraone> Is there a way that a 301 redirect can be put in?
<beuno> lfaraone, I don't k ow if project aliases work on that level
<beuno> salgado, ^
<salgado> lfaraone, just ask a question (launchpad.net/launchpad/+newquestion) asking for your project to be renamed and an alias created for the old name
<salgado> beuno, that's exactly how project aliases work. :)
<lfaraone> salgado:
<lfaraone> salgado: thanks *
<lfaraone> salgado: heh, amusingly, that gets me a 404 on edge.lp.net
<salgado> lfaraone, http://launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion .  sorry
<lfaraone> salgado: done, https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/80333
<kiko> gmb, ping?
<gmb> kiko: Hi.
<nhandler> I just tried to subscribe to a bug on edge and got: The following errors were encountered: person: No such object "https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~nhandler". Is this a known issue? Or should I go ahead and file a bug?
<gmb> nhandler: I think that's a known issue. Let me just dig it up for you...
<kiko> gmb, two questions. a) did jml contact you? b) what's the story on the bug tracker syncing stuff?
<gmb> nhandler: That's bug 415166. There's a fix for that in the PQM queue at the moment.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 415166 in malone "Launchpad says I don't exist when I subscribe to a bug" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/415166
<nhandler> Thanks gmb
<gmb> kiko: a) Yes, I'm talking to him tomorrow AM. b) If you mean the Bugzilla 3.4 work, it's all going smoothly so far. Should be landning a couple of infrastructure branches today and then it's just a case of plowing through the work that needs doing to adapt what we've already got for the LP plugin to work with the 3.4 API.
<gmb> (Which is pretty straightforward)
<kiko> gmb, okay. the reason I'm asking and that it's urgent is that the support period for that work is limited, so if max needs to do any fixes there's not a lot of time left for it
<gmb> kiko: I know. BjornT said we had 30 days from the handover. Is that correct?
<kiko> gmb, that's half correct -- part of the problem is that this code is already upstream and harder to change since 3.4 is out
<gmb> Ah, okay.
<kiko> but we'll figure it out -- just make sure you have something of a run in the next few days so we can assess the risk
<gmb> kiko: Well, I'll be doing Bugzilla to the exclusion of all else tomorrow, so if there are any serious problems I'll probably run into them very soon.
<kiko> gmb, awesome. thanks!
<gmb> No worries.
<Ursinha> idnar, in which page are you getting timeouts on edge?
<idnar> Ursinha: I'm not getting timeouts; my problem is https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/415351
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 415351 in launchpad "Oops viewing project overview on edge" [Undecided,New]
<Ursinha> idnar, let me see
<Ursinha> idnar, this is a duplicate of bug 414610
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 414610 in launchpad-registry "New project page for blueprint-using project OOPSes" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/414610
<Ursinha> the fix is on the way
<idnar> Ursinha: great, just wanted to make sure you guys knew about it
<Ursinha> idnar, cool, thanks for filing that bug!
<james_w> is there a page that shows me the list of reviews that have been requested of me and any team that I am in?
<salgado> james_w, afaik, only on a per-project basis
<james_w> ok, but this isn't a project, so that doesn't solve the issue either :-)
<james_w> it seems I can poll each likely team, which at least allows me to find them
<james_w> https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Review doesn't seem to document the process for resubmitting a branch
<pedro_> hello, I'm getting a person: No such object "https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~pvillavi". when trying to subscribe to a report
<pedro_> is that a known issue?
<pedro_> bug 414627
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 414627 in malone "allow users to select another user to follow/watch" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/414627
<pedro_> i'm trying to subscribe to that one ^
<Ursinha> pedro_, I'm checking this
<Ursinha> pedro_, I can reproduce this consistently here
<Ursinha> intellectronica, hi
<intellectronica> hi Ursinha
<pedro_> Ursinha, ok thanks
<intellectronica> pedro_: that's known and has already been fixed
<intellectronica> Ursinha: ^^^^^
<Ursinha> intellectronica, just found the bug
<intellectronica> cool
<Ursinha> (and a dupe)
<pedro_> awesome, thank folks!
<rowinggolfer> I know that project wiki's are frequently being requested for launchpad
<rowinggolfer> are there any plans?
<rowinggolfer> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/launchpad-foundations/+spec/project-wiki
<intellectronica> rowinggolfer: yes, that's very high on the agenda for the next major cycle
<rowinggolfer> intellectronica: any suggestions for starting a wiki which should be migratable?
<rowinggolfer> is there any good standard format or application
<intellectronica> rowinggolfer: no, i don't think we're that far in planning it yet. note that we all use moinmoin heavily. i don't know if that will influence the final format, but it's not a bad wiki at all
<rowinggolfer> ok.. thanks
<stgraber> cprov: Hi, you just marked bug 412186 as incomplete, can you explain me what information is missing ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 412186 in launchpad-buildd "Build fails when package depends on open-iscsi" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/412186
<cprov> stgraber: sure, recently /sys and other bits started to be mounted for general builds. I'd like to have a confirmation that the issue is not already fixed.
<cprov> stgraber: I should have commented that, I'm sorry.
<stgraber> cprov: ok, I'll ask Michael Jeanson to test it again and comment if it still happens
<cprov> stgraber: appreciated, thank you.
<micahg> is the subscribe feature going to be broke on edge until the next full release?
<micahg> or is the milestone regarding what is deployed to production only, not what's on edge?
<beuno> micahg, only applies to production
<beuno> edge is rolled out daily
<micahg> cool
<micahg> so hopefully tomorrow I can subscribe to bugs again :)
<beuno> micahg, yeah, or, middle click on it
<Daviey> Is LP busted? :)
<Daviey> OOPS-1326ED427 ?
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1326ED427
<beuno> Daviey, when visiting a project's page?
<Daviey> yah
<Daviey> yeah, every project i try and visit under edge isn't working.
<beuno> Daviey, known bug, fixed by tomorrow
<Daviey> hurray, i assume current work around is disable edge for 2 hours?
<beuno> Daviey, correct
<Daviey> thanks beuno
<cyberix> Are edge servers supposed to mirror everything from the actual servers?
<cyberix> is this a bug https://edge.launchpad.net/kunquat
<cyberix> or is it just that kunquat project is not part of the test setup?
<matsubara> cyberix, bug 414610
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 414610 in launchpad-registry "New project page for blueprint-using project OOPSes" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/414610
<popey> uhm, i just tried to subscribe to a bug and launchpad (edge) popped up a dialog box saying... The following errors were encountered:
<popey> * person: No such object "https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~popey".
<thumper> popey: known bug
<thumper> popey: fix landed
<thumper> not yet rolled I believe
<popey> ok, thanks! :)
<popey> i worked around it by "subscribing someone else" and putting my id in :)
<popey> uhm, just visited https://edge.launchpad.net/wxbanker and got  (Error ID: OOPS-1326EC620)
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1326EC620
<matsubara> popey, likely to be bug 414610
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 414610 in launchpad-registry "New project page for blueprint-using project OOPSes" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/414610
<popey> thanks. have disabled redirect for 2 hours
#launchpad 2009-08-19
<EagleScreen> hello
<EagleScreen> i have a ude with ppa and distro releases
<EagleScreen> in this page > https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading it is said: "You can upload a source from any Debian-compatible distribution straight to your PPA"
<EagleScreen> does it mean that I can also upload packages for Debian releases?
<EagleScreen> are you sre is that page up-to-date?
<maxb> EagleScreen: It means you can take any Debian-format source package and upload it to be built in an Ubuntu environment
<EagleScreen> there ins't any way to upload packages that contains for instance 'unstable' in the changelog release?
<wgrant> There is, but you probably don't want to do it,
<wgrant> Why do you want to?
<EagleScreen> i really want to do it
<wgrant> No, you probably don't.
<wgrant> Why do you think you want to?
<wgrant> It's very very rarely the right thing to do.
<EagleScreen> i also want to be able my few packages for Debian
<wgrant> It will still build for an Ubuntu release.
<wgrant> You *cannot* build packages for Debian in a PPA.
<EagleScreen> i would like to have a ppa for Ubuntu and a ppa for Debian
<wgrant> You can build packages *from* Debian, but not *for* Debian.
<EagleScreen> i first tets that they build in a Debian enviroment
<wgrant> PPAs have no Debian environment.
<EagleScreen> yes, but i first build it in a chroot Debian enviroment in my computer
<EagleScreen> so check that they also build for Debian
<wgrant> That will not magically make PPAs build for Debian as well.
<EagleScreen> yes I know
<EagleScreen> but i only want to have a repository from where someone can install my packages
<wgrant> But the packages do not exist to be installed, because PPAs do not build for Debian. Just Ubuntu.
<EagleScreen> they are built agoins Ubuntu I know, but they also run well on Debian
<wgrant> In that case you could just give Debian users the Ubuntu apt lines.
<wgrant> That's as much as can be done with the current setup.
<EagleScreen> yes i know that Debian users has to ahve an apt line with 'karmic'
<EagleScreen> sid/unstable is not supported by ppa
<EagleScreen> i mean if I can upload a package with 'unstable' in its changelog into "karmic" ppa
<EagleScreen> be default, it is rejectimg me tham
<wgrant> What good is that?
<EagleScreen> error is unknown distrorealease
<wgrant> It is possible, but why?
<wgrant> If you're building a package for Ubuntu, why do you want to upload with a distroseries of 'unstable'?
<EagleScreen> I really want some packaes to have a version with 'unstable' in my ppa focused for Debian, and other version with 'karmic' in my ppa focused for Ubuntu
<wgrant> EagleScreen: So you want to do it just to have a different name in the changelog?
<EagleScreen> yes, and to have a diffrent changelog
<wgrant> EagleScreen: You are probably making a mistake, but try adding '/karmic' to the end of the upload path.
<EagleScreen> yes i have already tried, but later an email tell me that upload has been rejected by invalid distrorelease
<EagleScreen> it would be nice if ppa's were also valid for Debian releases
<wgrant> It would, but that requires a fair bit of work.
<EagleScreen> but I think that it is hard, because Debian works with a major number of archs by default
<wgrant> That's probably little to do with it.
<wgrant> Now, uploading with a path like '~user/ppa/ubuntu/karmic' does work. I tried it locally.
<EagleScreen> yes, but with an ubuntu release in changelog
<EagleScreen> if you have unstable, low, it will be rejected
<EagleScreen> and i am forced to change it to karmic, low, being focused in Debian
<EagleScreen> but it is normally, ppa's are made with Ubuntu in mind
<wgrant> EagleScreen: I'm pretty sure the changelog should be ignored.
<wgrant> But I have to run.
<EagleScreen> i think it will watch changelog to know what version of Ubuntu to use to build
<kklimonda> something wrong with LP? I'm trying to open https://edge.launchpad.net/tangerine and gen an oops OOPS-1326EA680
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1326EA680
<kklimonda> well, oops obviously change ;)
<Ursinha> kklimonda, let me see the oops
<matsubara> kklimonda, bug 414610, fix should be rolled in the next edge update. workaround is to disable edge redirection
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 414610 in launchpad-registry "New project page for blueprint-using project OOPSes" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/414610
<kklimonda> matsubara: thanks
<matsubara> kklimonda, np
<wgrant> EagleScreen: No. It normally looks at the changes file to work out which distroseries to build against, but the upload path overrides that.
<wgrant> That's the whole point of it.
<wgrant> The changelog is not examined directly.
<ojwb> EagleScreen: if you want a PPA-like builder for Debian, the opensuse build service can do that: http://en.opensuse.org/Build_Service/Deb_builds
<EagleScreen> thanks ojwb
<thekorn> good morning,
<thekorn> I get an nice error popup when I try to add a comment to a bugreport
<thekorn> oh, nevermind, it is because I'm somehow not logged in
<noodles775> thekorn: yeah, gmb just mentioned on lp-dev that the sessions table seems to have been nuked.
<noodles775> gmb, jtv - are you guys seeing any issues using edge/production right now? I'm trying to create an MP but repeatedly fail (timeouts, logging in repeatedly etc.)
<jtv> noodles775: Code's been struggling lately, hasn't it?
<gmb> noodles775: code.* is slowish.
<noodles775> Thanks - I didn't realise how slow...
<gmb> stub: Are there longer-term problems with the session DB? I'm getting asked to log in again.
<stub> noodles775: kill your edge session cookie and restart your browser (or maybe restarting browser is all that is needed). There is something weird going on with edge authentication - no probs on launchpad.net, but relogging into edge after nuking the sessions was a pita.
<noodles775> Thanks stub
 * gmb kills his browser
<gmb> Oh, wow, there are terminals under here. What was I doing?
<gmb> Apparently, I was using Python as a calculator. How dull.
<gmb> stub: I'm getting the "there's a problem" page.
<noodles775> gmb: restarting didn't work for chromium for me, but ff3.5 did (not sure why).
<stub> That would be a different issue.
<gmb> Hmm.
<stub> Hmm... maybe edge is just screwing up and it isn't some weird cookie handling bug at all
 * stub goes to poke a losa
<gmb> There's those vagueries again.
<jtv> noodles775: beware—in my case, logging in again worked, but a while later I lost my session again.
<danilos> jtv: I just can't log in into edge
<jtv> hi danilos, same here
<jtv> oh, now I'm "already logged in."
<danilos> jtv: ok, ok, hi to you too :)
<Hew> Edge is timing out every few pages. Known issue?
<Spads> Hew: still?
<Hew> Spads, not right at this moment, no. I'll let you know if it happens again
<mdz> Spads, I'm seeing it as well (right now)
<Hew> Spads, it just happened again
<Spads> mdz: stub and I are looking into it
<mdz> Spads, thanks
<Spads> has that improved things any for edge?
<Hew> I haven't seen the timeout problem for a while.
<spiv> Dear Launchpad: "This is a bug in the way InterDifferingSerializer deals with stacked sources.  The main issue here is that the way InterDifferingSerializer calculates the text keys to send isn't quite right.  It generates a probably-shortest delta, and then assumes every text key referenced in that needs to be transferred.  That doesn't align with reality when the source is a stacked branch... there can be many text keys in the delta that logic 
<spiv> In fact, with a stacked source opened by upgrade there will be no fallbacks configured.  So the first revision InterDifferingSerializer tries to fetch will have no parent revision present, so it will generate a delta from the null revision for the first revision it wants to transfer (even though a parent inventory is present), and thus it will attempt to send every text in the complete inventory for that revision!
<spiv> The actual rule for which text keys must be present for a given revision , as described by Robert elsewhere, is: "all text versions not present in any parent".
<spiv> So, for each batch IDS processes, I think what we want to do is something more like:
<spiv> Gar, sorry!
<spiv> Bad clipboard, no biscuit!
<spiv> I meant to say that "Application error.  Unauthenticated user POSTing to page that requires authentication." is a bit rude when as far as my browser knows I am authenticated, and Launchpad has mysteriously decided to forget my cookie.
<bigjools> spiv: edge problems earlier, not sure why sessions were dropped
<spiv> (at least my long bug comment didn't get eaten, although as you can see I had most of it in the clipboard because my "long comments in web forms is just asking for data loss" paranoia kicked in... :)
<papo> hello
<papo> if I merge two launchpad accounts, what's going to happen with my Karma and things like "member since"?
<papo> am I just going to keep those of the main account I'm logged in or is Karma somehow added? And what about the PPA?
<bigjools> if you have a PPA you will need to get an admin to sort that out for you
<wgrant> Karma is transferred.
<wgrant> I don't think 'member since' is.
<papo> hm ok. That would be cool, though
<rohdef> how do I change (/delete and reupload) an attachment?
<james_w> I've started getting a ton of 412 errors on branch.set_status()
<james_w> I implemented retry before, as it often collided with scanning
<james_w> but something in the last day or two has meant that even with 3 retries it still collides with something
<james_w> anyone have any guesses?
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: abentley | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | #launchpad-dev is the developer channel
<abentley> james_w: Sorry, no idea.
<james_w> ok, filing a bug
<james_w> is there a way to dump the state of an object in the API?
<james_w> bug 415943
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 415943 in launchpad-code "branch.lp_save() often give PreconditionFailed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/415943
<geser> I've witnessed some PreconditionFailed too today, but while using requestsync and setting Importance and Status of a bug
<mdz> in the latest code on edge, it looks like it is no longer possible to move a bug from one package to another without using +editstatus (the drop-down is gone). or has it moved?
<mdz> BjornT, ?
<mdz> gmb, ?
<salgado> mdz, I see it to the left of the project affected, in the table
<gmb> mdz: As salgado said, it should still be there
<liw> https://launchpad.net/~systemcleaner-hackers and related branches are a bit messed up: my project was originally called "System Cleaner", but got renamed due to trademark law; new name is "Computer Janitor"
<liw> what can I do to get the launchpad stuff fixed? create a new project and copy the branches over?
<mdz> gmb, what does it look like?
<mdz> gmb, see e.g. https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/386524
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 386524 in linux "package linux-image-2.6.28-13-generic 2.6.28-13.44 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 3 (dup-of: 269539)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 269539 in ucf "package linux-image-2.6.27-3-generic failed to install/upgrade: "Conflicts found! Please edit `/var/run/grub/menu.lst' and sort them out manually."" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mdz> oh, maybe it's missing on duplicate bugs?
<mdz> I was just going over a batch of those
<LarstiQ> liw: it should be possible to rename a project / assign branches to another project?
<liw> LarstiQ, oh? I'll see about that and see if it works, thanks
<apw> can anyone tell me if deleteing a source package from a PPA will stop any builds associated with it?
<noodles775> apw: I'm not 100%, but I assume it will just 'unpublish' the source package... I expect that the builds will continue. bigjools ^^
<apw> bigjools, i have some builds which i suspect are going into an infinite loop, building on the PPA builders
<apw> whats the appropriate path to stop them
<gmb> mdz: Right. If it's a duplicate of another bug you can't alter it, so unmark the dupe first.
<mdz> gmb, unmarking it as a duplicate doesn't cause it to appear, though
<mdz> gmb, the scenario here is that the bug is marked as a duplicate erroneously; it actually belongs on a different package
<mdz> so I need to do both, unmark the duplicate, and change the package field
<intellectronica> mdz: that's known. some of the inline editing actions don't result in all the other controls on the page reflecting the new state of the bug. refreshing the page is the current workaround
<gmb> mdz: Refresh the page, it should appear. Known bug with the AJAX duplicate widget.
<gmb> Sorry about that. I always forget about the whole having-to-refresh malarkey.
<gmb> mdz: bug 346531, FTR.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 346531 in malone "Refresh the bug task table after marking a bug as duplicate" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/346531
<mdz> intellectronica, gmb, thanks
<gmb> mdz: Right. So, first, unmark the duplicate. Refresh, and you should be able to change the package.
<mdz> gmb, I'm pretty sure this used to be possible with a single page load, so this is something of a regression
<intellectronica> mdz: not really, but the way in which it fails right now is very confusing and misleading, and in this sense it is a regression
<intellectronica> this will definitely be fixed before 3.0 is out, but if we find that many people have difficulties using it we should consider forcing a refresh until then
<gmb> Agreed.
<bigjools> apw: sorry was on the phone.  No, it won't stop them.  Do you have build URLs please for the problematic ones?
<apw> bigjools, https://edge.launchpad.net/~apw/+archive/staging/+build/1171458
<apw> https://edge.launchpad.net/~apw/+archive/staging/+build/1171459
<apw> https://edge.launchpad.net/~apw/+archive/staging/+build/1171460
<bigjools> apw: do you want me to cancel those builds?
<apw> yes please if you can
<bigjools> ok, give me a while
<Flare-Laptop> When I went to push a bzr branch to my launchpad account, I got this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/255810/
<Flare-Laptop> What should I to fix it?
<Ampelbein> Flare-Laptop: as the error message suggests, set more restrictive permission on your ssh key file.
<Flare-Laptop> Ampelbein: ok, exactly what permissions should I set on it?
<Ampelbein> Flare-Laptop: readable only by you, not any other person. i.e. 0600
<abentley> danilos: How should I respond to this? https://answers.edge.launchpad.n et/launchpad/+question/80289
<bigjools-afk> apw: seems like 2 of them failed anyway, I guess the third will too
<Flare-Laptop> Ampelbein: Ahh ok, thanks.
<apw> bigjools-afk, hrm thanks more bugs sigh
<bigjools-afk> :)
<danilos> abentley: I don't really know, it's already assigned to LOSAs, but you should be able to remove the project yourself if you can verify the identity of the requester (i.e. akser is the project owner)
<danilos> abentley: perhaps you are thinking of a different question?
<abentley> danilos: Sorry, I meant to ask you about this: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/rosetta/+question/80427
<danilos> abentley: just leave it there, we'll take care of it through discussion with Arne (we're in constant communication with him, so it'd be hard to have this stay unanswered)
<abentley> danilos: Cool, thanks.
<danilos> abentley: we usually ask our ubuntu colleagues to file questions in rosetta so we don't forget about a request they made
<fta> could someone please do something for https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+question/80227
<einalex> hi guys! i'd like to change my launchpad email address but it keeps telling me the address belongs to one of the teams I created (the address was used as contact address for the team before but not anymore)
<einalex> can someone help me with that?
<ahasenack> is launchpad a bit ill today?
<andersk> Something's definitely wrong.  When I visit a bug report page, the text suddenly becomes all centered, and I get logged out on the next page I visit.
<einalex> the edge. version seems to work better
<ahasenack> yeah, I see the same
<ahasenack> logouts and rendering weirdness, even after shift-reload
<PovAddict> launchpad keeps logging me out
<PovAddict> I follow two or three links and I'm logged out
<rmcbride> I'm getting the same thing
<rmcbride> even cleared my cookies and reauthed and its not happy
<PovAddict> ok looks like it may be some load balancing fail
<PovAddict> I go to launchpad.net and refresh the page
<PovAddict> and I show logged out
<PovAddict> I refresh again and I'm logged in
<PovAddict> intermittently
<rmcbride> Yep.. yep... same behavior here.
<PovAddict> how do I search for all bugs I reported?
<LordMetroid> Anyone else having problem with launchpad now? The interface keeps screwing up and I am constantly being logged out.
<PovAddict> yep same here
<PovAddict> well, I stopped getting logged out for a while...
<LordMetroid> ok, someone must have screwed something up
<LordMetroid> I was worried it was something wrong on my part
<rockstar> LordMetroid, PovAddict, you KEEP being logged out?
<rockstar> Or have you only been logged out once?
<LordMetroid> Yes when I am trying to change the status of a bug
<PovAddict> I was logged out a dozen times
<PovAddict> after doing one or two clicks around
<PovAddict> but has been fine for the past 10 minutes
<rockstar> Okay, I'll escalate it then.
<LordMetroid> ALsoOhh wait now it works
<LordMetroid> strange
<LordMetroid> PovAddict, no need to escalate it seems
<mac_v> hi... is something wrong with lp ? it keeps logging me out?
<PovAddict> rockstar: ok... yes we do need to escalate it :)
<rockstar> PovAddict, are you a beta tester?  Are you experiencing these problems on edge?
<PovAddict> rockstar: I thought I wasn't, but I did a bug search and it gave me an error, and had an option to "disable redirection to the beta site for 2 hours"
<PovAddict> so maybe I signed up to edge and I don't remember
<rockstar> mac_v, how about you?  Are you experiencing the same problems with edge, or are you using production?
<PovAddict> that message was after my logout problems had mostly disappeared
<mac_v> rockstar: not edge , regular lp
<rockstar> mac_v, are you still seeing the problem?
<mac_v> rockstar: yes , i'm trying to look at bugs and it keeps loggin me out:(
<PovAddict> rockstar: how can I tell if I'm currently using edge or not?
<mac_v> PovAddict: it will be in the url
<rockstar> PovAddict, the url in your browser.
<PovAddict> I *never* saw 'edge' in the URL of my browser
<PovAddict> but the message I got suggested I was getting redirected to edge automatically or something...
<bialix> does lp is broken? it's quite regularly gives me error about authentication
<mac_v> rockstar: ^
<mac_v> bialix: same prob for me too
<bialix> rats :-/
<mac_v> also the retracers seem to be down , i submit a crash report and its been more than 2 hrs
<mac_v> i'v*
<rmcbride> rockstar: I'm definitely seeing this on not-edge at the moment
 * bialix don't use edge
<Lysi> Hi, when sending my answer it doesn't appear and I get logged out.
 * PovAddict increments the "people with logout problems" counter by one
<mac_v> Lysi: there is some porblem with lp & rockstar is looking ito it
<mac_v> PovAddict: what was you initial problem?
<PovAddict> logged in, went to another page, I was logged out
<Lysi> PovAddict: as described
<PovAddict> logged in, went to my profile, clicked edit, took me to login form
<mac_v> yeah , i have the same prob
<Lysi> sorry, was for mac_v
<PovAddict> a dozen re-logins later, I successfully added my SSH and PGP keys to my profile
<PovAddict> literally a dozen, I'd say
<flacoste> Lysi, PovAddict, are you using firefox?
<PovAddict> Konqueror 3.5
<Lysi> yep
<PovAddict> in case it matters... I reset my password before first login (had forgotten it)
<mac_v> flacoste: i checked with midori too , its not the browser
<flacoste> hmm
<flacoste> well
<PovAddict> refreshing home page repeatedly made the corner switch between my name and 'Login / register'
<PovAddict> currently, it seems to be working fine for me
<flacoste> PovAddict, mac_v, Lysi: can you make sure you have no cookies for any launchpad.net domain?
<al> hey, sb around who could fix lp:~vcs-imports/quassel/trunk? currently failing due to a bzr-git hickup http://launchpadlibrarian.net/30433424/quassel-trunk-log.txt
<PovAddict> flacoste: it hasn't logged *me* out for like half an hour now
<Lysi> I'll close ff and will try again.
<mac_v> flacoste: lp was working fine even half hour ago , its just now its doing this
<PovAddict> (but I did what I needed to do already so I'm not actively browsing now)
<slangasek> is anyone else seeing problems with launchpad logging users out after every page load?
 * PovAddict increments the "people with logout problems" counter by one
<mac_v> slangasek: welcome to the club
<PovAddict> ok, just opened a few browser tabs from a bug list
<slangasek> mac_v: I want out of this club. :)
<mac_v> me too , desperately
<PovAddict> 2 out of 6 are logged out
<slangasek> also, why is LP appending '...' to my comments?
<al> ...
<mac_v> flacoste: how long does it take for the apport retracers to check a bug?
<PovAddict> *refresh* 7 out of 7 are logged out
<mac_v> PovAddict: we get it , there is a prob
<PovAddict> mac_v: for the past 20 minutes I wasn't having problems anymore
<mac_v> me too
* rockstar changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad login issues are being investigated | Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: abentley | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | #launchpad-dev is the developer channel
<idnar> so, I'm a bit confused about merge proposal statuses
<gary_poster> so who is still having problems?  anyone with problems using a browser they can give us raw headers?  I think Firefox has that; looking.
<rockstar> idnar, what seems to be your problem?
<abentley> idnar: Okay, what would you like to know?
<idnar> I guess specifically, I'm wondering about the "resubmit" and "rejected" statuses
<rockstar> abentley, I saw you were busy, so I thought I'd help out.  I'll hand it back to you.  :)
<idnar> does it make sense to change the status to rejected after posting a review with status "needs fixing"?
<Lysi> ok, closed ff, restart, logged in, opened tab with a question, on this I wasn't logged in anymore.
<Lysi> but I'm still on the first page.
<abentley> idnar: If you were going to reject it, you would choose "disapprove", not "needs fixing".
<abentley> idnar: If the review outcome is that the branch needs to be updated, you might switch it back to work-in-progress.
<idnar> okay, so "rejected" is basically "go away and never come back"
<gary_poster> Lysi: ack.  I'm not suggesting but exploring: have you tried logging in multiple times?
<mac_v> hmm... is anyone looking into the authentication problem?
<matsubara> Lysi, are you in the beta testers team? you might need to log in twice due to bug 160191
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 160191 in ubuntu "Beta testers asked to log in twice (launchpad.net then edge.launchpad.net)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160191
<idnar> does "resubmit" mean "I am submitting this branch for review again"?
<mac_v> gary_poster: i have tried multiple logins , doesnt work
<abentley> idnar: Yes, it's a pretty strong rejection.
<gary_poster> mac_v: so you are still logged out?
<Lysi> gary_poster: no, I log in once. Until today no probs.
<Ampelbein> hi there. I'm unable to unsubscribe a team from a bug report, no matter if i'm team owner, administrator or member. clicking the red "-" makes a spinning icon appear which vanishes after few seconds and team is still subscribed. Tested on edge and staging.
<gary_poster> I think I have an idea.  checking internally one sec
<mac_v> gary_poster: if i refresh , i get logged out , for every page i have to login again
<abentley> idnar: "resubmit" should not be listed as a status.  It's really an action that means "I am resubmitting this branch for review."
<abentley> idnar: I am working on fixing that.
<mac_v> Ampelbein: are you the team admin?
<mac_v> Ampelbein: you can unsubscribe a project once it has been assigned , you can only change it to a different project
<Lysi> mac_v: confirm. reloading the page logs me out.
<mac_v> can *not*
<abentley> idnar: It actually creates a new merge proposal based on this one, and sets the current merge proposal to "superseded".
<Ampelbein> mac_v: quoting myself "no matter if i'm team owner, administrator or member."
<mac_v> Ampelbein: typo , you can *not* , unsubscribe
<idnar> abentley: okay, thanks; I think that clears it up
<Ampelbein> mac_v: i want to unsubscribe a TEAM (here: ubuntu-universe-sponsors) from a bug report (#415954). That used to work at least till 2 or 3 days ago.
<abentley> idnar: great.
<Ampelbein> mac_v: nothing to do with a project.
<abentley> rockstar: appreciate the offer, though.
<gary_poster> mac_v, Lysi: can you confirm that the problem still exists?
<mac_v> Ampelbein: sorry , i got confused
<gary_poster> (we just restarted servers)
<Lysi> yep
<idnar> abentley: hmm, one last thing; do you always need to "resubmit" after pushing new changes to the branch?
<Lysi> just logged in and got logged out, will try again.
<mac_v> gary_poster: \o/ seems solved thanx
<gary_poster> mac_v: cool
<abentley> idnar: No, only if you want to generate a new review diff.
<idnar> okay, great
<gary_poster> Lysi: waiting with bated breath ;-)
<mac_v> gary_poster: doesnt a good old kick to the server work? ;p
<gary_poster> oh yeah :-) :-/
<flacoste> slangasek: is it working for you now?
<Lysi> ok, logged in and will answer a question and see what happens when sending.
<gary_poster> ok
<slangasek> flacoste: yes
<Lysi> gary_poster: btw. please dont write white or whatever, I cannot read anything
<gary_poster> Lysi: ?
<mac_v> lol
<Lysi> I need to highlight the font to be abled to read it
<slangasek> gary_poster, flacoste thanks
<LarstiQ> Lysi: is that what your irc client does when someone addresses you?
<gary_poster> ah, good call by LarstiQ
<gary_poster> is this legible
<gary_poster> but this not legible, Lysi?
<Lysi> LarstiQ: not by everyone
<gary_poster> afaik I'm just sending text :-)
<mac_v> Lysi: xchat ? change the colors in the preferences
<Lysi> no
<gary_poster> so launchpad is ok for you?
<mac_v> gary_poster: nice technique though
 * mac_v needs to learn to write in white
<gary_poster> lol
<Lysi> pidgin, sometimes it's purple, my writing is blue
<mac_v> Lysi: its the prefs , you need to change gary_poster is not doing anything
<Lysi> Ok, posted a test answer, works fine. thanks a lot.
<gary_poster> Awesome
<Ampelbein> abentley: Can you help? I'm unable to unsubscribe a team from a bug report, no matter if i'm team owner, administrator or member. clicking the red "-" makes a spinning icon appear which vanishes after few seconds and team is still subscribed. Tested on edge and staging.
<mac_v> gary_poster: how long does an apport retrace usually take?
<abentley> Ampelbein: What's the bug report?
<Lysi> How do I change gary_poster? I'm new to this and never had an issue like this, sorry.
<Ampelbein> abentley: i tried several, for example bug 415954
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 415954 in mpop "Please sync mpop 1.0.17-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/415954
<abentley> Ampelbein: What's the team?
<intellectronica> Ampelbein, abentley: https://bugs.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/415229
<gary_poster> mac_v: no idea sorry.  rockstar ^^^ ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 415229 in malone "Team unsubscription broken" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<mac_v> rockstar: how long does an apport retrace usually take?
<rockstar> mac_v, no idea.  I'm not on the bugs team.
<mac_v> ah :(
<intellectronica> Ampelbein: it's fixed, but not yet deployed
<rockstar> intellectronica, do you know the answer to mac_v's question?
<Ampelbein> intellectronica: ah, ok. thanks.
<abentley> Ampelbein: In the meantime, you can work around it by either disabling javascript or not using edge.
<Ampelbein> abentley: ok, thanks.
<intellectronica> mac_v: not enough to worry about, i should think
<intellectronica> that is, if it seems stuck, maybe there's something wrong going on
<mac_v> intellectronica: its been more than 2 hrs , my crash report is still wating
<intellectronica> though i must admit i'm no expert on apport either
<intellectronica> mac_v: no, that sounds insane
<mac_v> intellectronica: thats what i was wondering , i think they are stuck , they have recently been getting stuck with totem crashes
<intellectronica> mac_v: really?
<mac_v> intellectronica: yeah , thats what seb128 told
<mac_v> needs to be restarted ,i guess
<mac_v> he even removed the retrace tag to prevent the error
<intellectronica> mac_v: did you try asking pitti? he'll know if it's a common problem now
<mac_v> intellectronica: i think pitti is on vacation , seb too
<intellectronica> huh
<intellectronica> mac_v: i hate to be doing the 'not in my department' spiel, but i really don't know enough about apport to be able to help. i can try and see if there's anyone available who does, but as a first step, file a bug on apport?
<mac_v> let me first get the bug # where seb reported it
<intellectronica> ah ok, if there's a bug already than that's cool
<mac_v> no no , my totem bug
<mac_v> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libmms/+bug/410923/comments/4
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 410923 in libmms "totem-plugin-viewer crashed with SIGSEGV in mms_connect()" [Medium,New]
<mac_v> intellectronica: ^
<intellectronica> mac_v: right, but i mean report a bug about apport itself
<mac_v> intellectronica: hmm... didnt know ineeded to file a bug , so this bug is against apport?
<mac_v> are the retraces and apport the same?
<intellectronica> mac_v: i guess not, and that apport just runs them, but that would be a good start. unless you know for sure in what program it really is, file it on apport and in the worst case it will have to be moved to a more specific target
<mac_v> ok
<mac_v> intellectronica: ok , filed a bug , could you restart the retracers?
<mac_v> Bug #416106
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 416106 in apport "totem-plugin-viewer bugs make the retracers crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/416106
<intellectronica> mac_v: sorry, i have no idea how to do that, but i'll see if i can find out
<mac_v> thanks
<mac_v> intellectronica: regarding Bug #404861 , why have the "Affects me too" when it has no use? isnt it better to remove it than it having it as a decoy?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 404861 in malone ""This bug affects me too" needs a mechanical counter" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/404861
<intellectronica> mac_v: why do you think that it doesn't have a use? you can sort bug searches by it and you can get the numbers using the api
<mac_v> hmm... ok
<mac_v> but i dont think it would become a voting system when a counter is used
<intellectronica> mac_v: i'm not sure i entirely disagree with you :) but that's the way it's designed and how it's going to stay, at least for now
<mac_v> ;)
<hggdh> mac_v, have you tried Brian?
<hggdh> (on the apport thing)
<mac_v> hggdh: i think he is now looking into it
<hggdh> k
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad login issues are being investigated | Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | #launchpad-dev is the developer channel
<jaypipes> anybody know anything about Launchpad returning "not a branch" errors for branches when pulling branches that are clearly on Launchpad? :(
<beuno> jaypipes, URL?
<jamone> anyone know why I'm getting this error when running rocketfuel-setup? make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop. ERROR: Unable to install apache config appropriately
<jaypipes> beuno: Well, I've got this branch here: https://code.launchpad.net/~jaypipes/drizzle/captain
<jaypipes> beuno: and bzr branching says "Not a branch"... same with bzr pull in an existing branch from there... :(
<jamone> this is the 2nd time I tried running rocketfuel-setup. The first died with this: Making local branch of Launchpad trunk, this may take a while...Got a 200 response when asking for multiple ranges, does your server at bazaar.launchpad.net:80 support range requests? bzr: ERROR: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~launchpad-pqm/launchpad/devel/.bzr/repository/packs/1d0252d21c3632af79515b5e8c497c15.pack is redirected to https://launchpad.net
<jamone> ERROR: Unable to create local copy of Rocketfuel trunk
<mkanat> gmb: Hey hey. Everything going okay with the Bugzilla integration?
<wgrant> jamone: It's probable that you have an evil proxy in between you and Launchpad.
<beuno> jaypipes, odd, it works well here. Could yuo pastebin the last lines of you ~/.bzr.log?
<jamone> wgrant: Ok I'll try it from home tonight
<wgrant> jamone: Good idea.
<jamone> wgrant: thanks
<jaypipes> beuno: yep, one sec. ythx
<jaypipes> beuno: http://pastebin.flamingspork.com/75
<jaypipes> beuno: I'm getting same error on Solaris and MacOSX.
<beuno> hrm
<beuno> thumper, lifeless, ^
<jaypipes> beuno: both are at bzr 1.16.1
<wgrant> jaypipes: That should work, but try replacing 'code' in the url with 'bazaar'
<jaypipes> lbieber: hola
<wgrant> That used to work, though.
<beuno> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jaypipes/drizzle/captain/ 404s
<wgrant> Uhm.
<beuno> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jaypipes/drizzle/captain/ works
<wgrant> uWha?
<lbieber> jaypipes:  hey
<beuno> er
<beuno> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jaypipes/drizzle/captain/
<jaypipes> beuno: ?
<beuno> that works
<beuno> argh, copy n paste fail
<jaypipes> but code doesn't?
<beuno> code works
<beuno> and bazaar.* doesn't
<beuno> there's something wrong there
<jaypipes> I tried code.launchpad.net/~jaypipes/drizzle/captain and same thing :(
<beuno> spm, any known issues  ^^
<wgrant> Branch rewrite thing is still broken, yay!
<spm> looking....
<jaypipes> wgrant: maybe not...looks like code.launchpad.net isn't redirected (at least not in .bzr.log) and is returning a Not a branch error...see pastebin above.
<beuno> jaypipes, as a work around, if you authenticate (bzr launchpad-login USERNAME), you should be able to interact with it
<jaypipes> beuno: unfortunately, Solaris won't allow bzr+ssh on that darn box. :( I keep getting problems with that and have to use https
<beuno> jaypipes, sftp?
<jaypipes> beuno: hmm, lemme check that...
<beuno> jaypipes, while spm fixes everything    :)
<spm> ahh. I see the problem. this is an easy fix. one sec.
<jaypipes> beuno: doh! http://pastebin.flamingspork.com/76
<jaypipes> spm: cheers mate
<beuno> jaypipes, looks like a subunit problem in that traceback though
<beuno> jaypipes, try running that with --no-plugins
 * beuno doesn't give up
<jaypipes> beuno: k, one sec
<jaypipes> beuno: :( same resuilt
<beuno> grrrr
<beuno> ok, lets wait for spm then
<spm> beuno: jaypipes: that should be fixed now
<jaypipes> spm: checking now. cheers!
<jaypipes> spm: you rock. thx mate!
<jaypipes> beuno: thx for the help!
<spm> np. sorry bout that. was an oversight on our part.
<beuno> jaypipes, thanks for the report
<jaypipes> no worries :)
<poolie> hello beuno
<poolie> beuno, i saw mnuzum's mail about web design work
<poolie> is that at all related to our thing with ej?
<beuno> poolie, hi
<beuno> no, not at all
<beuno> I got back a design today, wasn't 100% happy with it, and requested some changes
<beuno> you should get something in your inbox by tomorrow
<poolie> oh ok
<poolie> so it's unblocked?
<poolie> and i shouldn't bother replying to him?
<beuno> poolie, correct
<beuno> poolie, the design has been outsourced  :)
<poolie> k
<cesar_bo> Anyone has setup his people.ubuntu.com account?
<Ampelbein> cesar_bo: me.
<cesar_bo> Ampelbein, I had all the requirements, trying sftp://mariocesar@people.ubuntu.com doesn't work, have any tips
<cesar_bo> Ampelbein, by the way this is my launchad account https://launchpad.net/~mariocesar/
<Ampelbein> cesar_bo: you are not a ubuntu member. see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/ for info how to become one.
#launchpad 2009-08-20
<cesar_bo> Ampelbein, yeees! is truth! I was to excited, I think I read the announce to fast and don't pay atention XD
<poolie> thumper: let me know if you want me to file a bug on any of the mp discussion
<poolie> also what happens if you send mail to a mp from an email address not associated with a launchpad account? i guess it's rejected?
<thumper> poolie: you could see if there is one about structural subscriptions for branches, but I think there is
<thumper> poolie: yes it is
<sladen> celso: I've found your  https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/auto-rt.admin.canonical.com  but how do I add that to eg. ubuntu-website bugs?
<poolie> is it a known problem that the fonts have gone weird in the latest edge rollout?
<lifeless> try ctrl-f5
<lifeless> or ctrl-r
<poolie> nup
<poolie> it's that spindly serif font that's often used for english text in a japanese locale
* noodles775 changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad login issues are being investigated | Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: noodles775 | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | #launchpad-dev is the developer channel
<compengi> if i created a space in bazaar for my project, can't i have a debugging system for it?
<noodles775> compengi: Sorry, I'm not sure what you mean. Are you asking whether your project on Launchpad can have bug tracking?
<compengi> noodles775, exactly. i push a scripting code to bazaar.launchpad.net but it seems that i have no ability to have a bug tracker for it
<noodles775> compengi: if you edit your project, there is a section "Bugs are tracked:" - have you got 'In Launchpad' selected?
<compengi> noodles775, i'm not sure where to find that, but here is the url that points to the code https://code.launchpad.net/~compengi/+junk/Cirssi
<noodles775> compengi: so that branch is not related to an actual project - it's just in your personal repository (+junk).
<compengi> noodles775, aha, and in case i want a project. how do i create it
<noodles775> There's a link from the LP homepage... https://edge.launchpad.net/projects/+new
<noodles775> Let me know how you go!
<compengi> noodles775, can i import to the newest branch from my previous one?
<noodles775> compengi: you can push it from your computer to your new project... no need to import it.
<Laney> Oh, wow
<Laney> I like the new build result page. Good work chaps
<noodles775> cprov-afk: ^^^ :)
<wgrant> It is very nice, although it does have a couple of bugs that I need to file.
<ghostcube> hi can anyone help me with merging 2 accounts or maybe deleting one of them
<noodles775> ghostcube: you need to ask a question at https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-project/+questions requesting this.
<noodles775> Let me know once you've done it and I'll get it assigned.
<wgrant> ghostcube: Do you have access to the email address on both accounts?
<wgrant> If so, you don't need to ask a question.
<ghostcube> wgrant: yes i have
<noodles775> Ah - I need to re-read the faqs... thanks wgrant.
<wgrant> ghostcube: https://launchpad.net/people/+requestmerge
<ghostcube> wow thx youre fast in here :)
<ghostcube> thx all worked fine :)
<wgrant> ghostcube: Excellent.
<compengi> looks like there is an css issue on this page https://blueprints.launchpad.net/cirssi or it's just me? i see icons over text
<Laney> it wasn't clear to me how to issue a give-back on the new page, actually
<wgrant> Laney: Indeed, that's unobvious.
<Laney> wgrant: was that one of your bugs?
<wgrant> Laney: No.
<Laney> alright, I'll file it
<Laney> soyuz?
<wgrant> But it is now, unless you want to.
<wgrant> Yes.
<danilos> compengi: please file a bug about it if it isn't yet filed (look for bugs tagged with css-sprites tag)
<andresmujica1> hi, i wonder which is the right way to install launchpadlib, via bzr or via python-launchpadlib ?  i'm having issues with the bzr process and found the package available... ?
<james_w> andresmujica1: the package should work fine
<james_w> it's a little out of date, but there haven't been too many changes
<andresmujica1> james_w: thanks.  by the way this error http://pastebin.com/m14ca4f9e its related to bug 400170
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 400170 in lazr.yourpkg "mangling of sys.path in setup.py makes installation of more than one lazr package fail" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/400170
<andresmujica1> right ?
<james_w> yes, I think so
<andresmujica1> ok, thks
<greg-g> if I were to report a bug about the LP apport retracing service, which project should it be against?
<Ursinha> greg-g, hmm launchpad bugs, I guess
<Ursinha> or malone
<greg-g> Ursinha: ok, thanks, I'll pick one and let the triager figure it out :)
<greg-g> Ursinha: hiya, btw.
<Ursinha> greg-g, actually launchpad bugs == malone :)
<Ursinha> greg-g, hi :D
<wgrant> No.
<wgrant> greg-g: The apport retracer is 'apport'.
<wgrant> It just happens to integrate with malone.
<greg-g> wgrant: right, so I should report it against the lp.net/apport project? not anything within launchpad itself?
<wgrant> greg-g: Correct. It's not part of Launchpad.
<greg-g> ok, cool, thanks
<papo> hello
<papo> how can I remove a PPA?
<noodles775> papo: you can delete all the packages published there, but if you want it removed from your account (so it doesn't appear as a link) you'll need to file a question.
<papo> noodles775: Ok, thank you. Let's see if I can figure out how to submit a question
<noodles775> papo: sorry, here's the link:
<noodles775> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-project/+questions
<papo> ahh I see, thank you
<papo> noodles775: I'm not sure if I have to file it against "launchpad itself" or "launchpad build system"
<papo> auto build system even
<noodles775> papo: launchpad itself is fine - I'll assign it to someone who can do it for you.
<papo> noodles775: Ok, thank you. It's 80521
<noodles775> papo: great.
<papo> thanks
<noodles775> Hi papo, I just read the description of your ppa removal - and just wanted to check: do you really want it removed? You might use it another time in similar circumstances?
<noodles775> I mean, there's no harm in it being empty until you need it - let me know what you think.
<papo> noodles775: Hmm, good point, but I guess next time I would rather make a PPA called "security" or something. That would allow me to add and remove packages for this kind of issue. On the other hand, if it's complicated for you to remove the thing, I could do precisely that with the current PPA, the name wouldn't exactly be proper, though
<papo> noodles775: I didn't realized that I was not able to remove a PPA myself when I created it yesterday... I guess I would have done what I just described if I had known that
<maxb> Can ppas ever beremoved?
<noodles775> papo: you can still create a second ppa call security, and leave the current one for other things you may package in the future.
<maxb> I filed a question, and mine just got deactivated, not removed.
<maxb> I reopened the question, but no one has responded
<noodles775> maxb: I'm not sure - I assumed that they could be removed by a losa, but perhaps there are issues doing so - cprov^^
<papo> noodles775: yeah but if I have this security PPA I won't need a pidgin-safe PPA. I suggest we do it this way: If there are issues and it's complicated I'll just leave it this way, if someone with the proper permissions can easily remove it, let's just remove it
<noodles775> papo: ok, I'll update the question (ignore the current answer that will be sent :) ).
<papo> okay, thank you
<cprov> empty PPAs (never had any uploads) can be purged, but once you upload anything to it it can only be disabled and the ppa-name will be blacklisted.
<wgrant> cprov: It would be nice to be able to rename them.
<wgrant> That would fix this situation.
<cprov> wgrant: we have to find a way to propagate renaming to the repository area before we allow that.
<cprov> but, yes, I agree it's a legitimate request.
 * noodles775 sees ideas already flowing through wgrant's head planning to do that...
<wgrant> cprov: The obvious thing to do is just go careful if the directory doesn't exist.
<wgrant> And then the old one will be killed by the mythical script that also kills disabled PPAs.
<cprov> wgrant: it's not that simple ... UI is light years away from the DB and the repository disk ...
<cprov> wgrant: ehe, there is not such script (for killing disabled PPA repos) yet.
<wgrant> cprov: I know. But the publisher just has to see that the archive directory doesn't exist on the disk, and realise that it needs to be careful.
<wgrant> cprov: Hence 'mythical script'
<wgrant> All suite indices would need to be republished anyway (to update the PPA name in the indices), so just renaming the directory would still require a careful publishing.
<cprov> wgrant: don't forget the old repo has to be removed from disk, and the publisher will have no idea whatsoever that it existed.
<wgrant> cprov: Right, that's what the non-existent script does.
<cprov> wgrant: magical Archive.name column ? how can it store 2 names ? the old (to be removed) and the new (to be carefully published).
<cprov> err, magic, I meant.
<wgrant> cprov: Oh. I imagined the script would just walk the tree of archives, looking for stuff that shouldn't be there. That would catch person renames, too. There's a script that finds that set already.
* noodles775 changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad login issues are being investigated | Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | #launchpad-dev is the developer channel
<cprov> anyway, the issue is legitimate: I have ppa X and uploaded stuff, but I hate this name, want to have PPA Y, please help me!
<cprov> wgrant: scripts/ftpmaster-tools/ppa-report.py is almost there.
<wgrant> cprov: That's what I was looking at.
<wgrant> Although it seems broken by named PPAs.
<maxb> <cprov> empty PPAs (never had any uploads) can be purged, but once you upload anything to it it can only be disabled and the ppa-name will be blacklisted.   <--- how may I request this?
<cprov> wgrant: I don't remember, it catches owner rename/merge
<cprov> maxb: file a question on soyuz, empty PPA will be wiped by losas.
<maxb> I did, they just disabled it
<cprov> maxb: was it empty ?
<maxb> yes - and I even said so in the question :-)
<cprov> maxb: question url, please ?
<maxb> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+question/79720
<cprov> maxb: oh jezz, I can't see your disabled ppas anymore :-/
<wgrant> Hm. Is it meant to show up in listings to me?
<maxb> I suspect it's being shown to me because I'm the owner
<cprov> exactly.
<wgrant> I can view the archive on production, but not on edge. But I can still see it, crossed out, on /~maxb on edge.
<cprov> maxb: anyway, you've never uploaded anything to that PPA, it can be purged.
<maxb> Shall I just wait for the LOSAs to revisit my question?
<cprov> maxb: yes, I've commented it.
<maxb> thanks
<Laney> Is something wrong with the cookies? I and a few others keep being logged out
<jtatum> Laney: The issue is mentioned in the topic, although I thought they were corrected yesterday when servers were rebooted...
<Laney> chriscoulson just complained about it in another channel
<lfaraone> Is there a way to simultaniously upload to more than one release in a PPA without rebuilding each binary?
<lfaraone> *source changes / tgz etc file?
<EagleScreen> Can I delete a PPA?
<beuno> EagleScreen, I think you need to file a question so an admin can do it
<Laney> Why are bug descriptions in a different font to replies?
<Laney> looks a bit odd imo
<cprov> lfaraone: not yet, you have to upload, wait it to build in the original target, then copy source and binaries to other suites
<cprov> lfaraone: there are API methods to make it semi-automatically.
<cprov> lfaraone: and also a bug filed to support exactly what you suggested.
<cprov> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/235064
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 235064 in soyuz "Implement multi-release support for packages" [High,Triaged]
<geser> EagleScreen: you can disable a PPA but not delete it
<EagleScreen> where is the option for disabling?
<ovnicraft> hi folks, i have my team i want to renamed but when try, tell me that it has mailing list
<ovnicraft> but we dont
<ovnicraft> how i can solve this?
<Ursinha> ovnicraft, you may want to file a question on answers.launchpad.net/launchpad asking for assistance
<Ursinha> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad , sorry
<jaypipes> anybody know about network issues for launchpad.net? See here: almost 70% packet loss connecting to launchpad.net and code.launchpad.net. routing through vanadium.canonical.com... http://pastebin.flamingspork.com/77
<jamone1313> I have just finished getting a launchpad server setup and running on a test machine, but for the life of me I can't see how to delete the test people/projects, I can add fine
<tsimpson> jaypipes: with 32 pings I get 3% packet loss (31/32). so it's not directly an issue with LP (91.189.90.211)
<jaypipes> tsimpson: k.  just wondering if I'm the only one having issues :)  It's weird.  Through a web browser, it's slow, but eventually I can see web pages on LP.  But bzr pull anything on lp:~jaypipes/drizzle/* times out with unknown host bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net.  And, if I bzr pull http://code.launchpad.net, same result :(
<jaypipes> tsimpson: could easily be an issue with our network in this darn conference room too ;)
<jaypipes> tsimpson: just thought it was weird so much packet loss to canonical.com and no packet loss to google.com...
<tsimpson> yes, it's strange
<tsimpson> could be a geographical issue too
<Flare183> How can I fix this error: gpg: WARNING: unsafe permissions on configuration file `/home/jesse/.gnupg/gpg.conf'
<LarstiQ> Flare183: remove some of the read permissions
<Flare183> LarstiQ: From?
<LarstiQ> Flare183: that file/directory
<Flare183> LarstiQ: I mean, what read permissions should I remove them from, the group, user, or other?
<LarstiQ> Flare183: group and other
<Flare183> Ahh ok
<Flare183> Thanks
<LarstiQ> Flare183: (oh, and obviously write if they exist)
<Flare183> LarstiQ: Yes, of course ;)
<LarstiQ> Flare183: just restrict it to your user
<LarstiQ> no need for anyone else to access it
<Flare183> True
<smoser> is there a way to show a list bugs that you can't necissarily make a query for?
<smoser> in bugzilla, you could : https://bugzilla.redhat.com/buglist.cgi?quicksearch=179993+177251
<smoser> err... https://bugzilla.redhat.com/buglist.cgi?bug_id=179993,177251 is probably better
<beuno> smoser, custom lists of bugs?
<intellectronica> smoser: there isn't, and if you ask me, i think it's a nice feature
<intellectronica> i mean it's something we should do
<intellectronica> smoser: care to file a bug?
<smoser> intellectronica, sure
<intellectronica> smoser: great, thanks
<smoser> what project ? intellectronica
<intellectronica> smoser: https://edge.launchpad.net/malone/+filebug
<smoser> intellectronica, bug 416612 . i subscribed you.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 416612 in malone "support displaying arbitrary list of bugs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/416612
<intellectronica> smoser: thanks, you're a star
<smoser> i agree. :)
<jcastro> thumper: I have some questions about the lp api to Answers, would you be the right guy to talk to?
<ghostcube> hi, its me again and i have a question is it possible that two users have the same nickname ?
<ghostcube> https://launchpad.net/~ghostwork thats me but whos this https://launchpad.net/~ghostcube
<ghostcube> oO
<ghostcube> and if i try to change ghostwork to ghostcube i get told already in use
<ghostcube> its a bit irritating lol
<ghostcube> ok forget it i may know whats going on
<ghostcube> -_- i had another account that i had forgotten about lol i noticed as i contacted the ghostube account rofl
<ghostcube> sorry for disturbing
<thumper> jcastro: not really -
<thumper> jcastro: however answers doesn't really have an owner right now
<thumper> jcastro: the best option is to email the launchpad-dev mailing list
<wgrant> popey: LP already has hardware data, but they removed public access a month or two ago :( I'd used it on a number of occasions.
<popey> :(
#launchpad 2009-08-21
<shikibu> what should happen if I am looking at my own url (https://launchpad.net/~shikibu), and I click "Code"? what actually does happen is a timeout error
<wgrant> shikibu: Try https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~shikibu; that's more likely to work at the moment.
<wgrant> There's a bug causing timeouts on some branch listings.
<shikibu> got it. thanks
<poolie> thumper, can you help https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-code/+question/80568
<thumper> poolie: I had already opened it when I say you change the project
<poolie> oh cool, thanks
<Hellow> Hello, I require the assistance of a Launchpad admin. Any here?
<wgrant> Hellow: You might not actually need an admin. Ask away, and people will help or direct you to where you must go.
<Hellow> wgrant: The leader of the Ubuntu Forums Unanswered Posts Team has gone MIA, and since we have appointed two new leaders, myself being one. We need a LP admin to set the two new leaders as administrators on the relevant Launchpad team.
<wgrant> Hellow: You should ask a question at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion, and an admin will sort it out.
<wgrant> Are old launchpad-users archives anywhere? The old archives were never imported into the new list, and the old archive URL just redirects to the new on.
<bigjools> wgrant: that's a question for kfogel I guess
<kamalnandan> I was wondering what this launchpad ppa does..
<kamalnandan> i am new to packaging and i was directed to this website..but i find it really intriguing..
<bigjools> kamalnandan: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA
<bigjools> mrevell: talking of which, that page is wrong about subsequent PPA quotas
<mrevell> bigjools: Ah, is it?
<wgrant> I noticed that last week, but thought it might have been intentional.
<bigjools> mrevell: they're all 1Bg
<bigjools> er 1Gb
<kamalnandan> bigjools: thanks for response..but that page I have already been visiting..but it talks of "signing the Ubuntu code of conduct. "..
<mrevell> bigjools: Ah, tis news to me sir. :)
<bigjools> kamalnandan: yes, it requires you to digitally sign the Code of Conduct, which is recorded in Launchpad, before you're permitted to use PPAs
<bigjools> it just affirms that you're a nice guy and you won't do anything stupid
<kamalnandan> I tried doing that..but i am taken to this page:
<kamalnandan> https://launchpad.net/~kamal-nandan/+editpgpkeys
<bigjools> kamalnandan: yes, you need to have a gpg registered in Launchpad
<bigjools> gpg key
<kamalnandan> i need to enter some fingerprint there..
<kamalnandan> how do i get gpg key?
<kamalnandan> when i type this command at the terminal:
<kamalnandan> gpg --fingerprint
<kamalnandan> i dont get any response..
<bigjools> you have to generate a key locally, and upload it to the ubuntu keyserver
<kamalnandan> how do we generate that key locally?
<wgrant> kamalnandan: See the 'Learn more about OpenPGP keys' link on that page.
<kamalnandan> bigjools and wgrant, thanks for guidance..I will go thru that 'Learn more about OpenPGP keys' page ..:-)
<rowinggolfer> kamalnandan: mrevell's howtos are 1st clas IMO.
<rowinggolfer> what exactly don't you get?
<mrevell> rowinggolfer: Oh thanks man.
<mrevell> Perhaps we should have a screencast on generating and adding a PGP key
<popey> \o/ screencast highlight
<wgrant> mrevell: OTOH I think it's a reasonable barrier.
<mrevell> popey: hah
<bigjools> mrevell: +1
<mrevell> wgrant: Maybe for PPA-related stuff but not for CoCs.
<wgrant> mrevell: True.
<mrevell> wgrant: Unless I misunderstand you.
 * wgrant recalls helping non-technical people through signing the CoC...
<wgrant> So yes, screencast!
<mrevell> heh
<rowinggolfer> kamalnandan: what I didn't get about PPAs was the "building" part.
 * mrevell dons his robe and screencast hat
<rowinggolfer> I had thought that you made the debs on your own machine......
<rowinggolfer> the VM stuff behind the scenes is really cool
<bigjools> mrevell: robe? are you playing quidditch?
<mrevell> bigjools: Just a reference to the classic bash.org quote -- http://www.bash.org/?104383
<kamalnandan> rowinggolfer: thanks for response...but how do you know if I am building something, and I doing that on Ubuntu VM..
<rowinggolfer> kamalnandan: here's the deal... locally (ie. on your machine, be it i386, x64 or lpia......)
<rowinggolfer> you build a SOURCE package
<rowinggolfer> that is sent to launchpad PPA (using dput)
<rowinggolfer> and the launchpad builds a deb for the 3 architectures.
<kamalnandan> rowinggolfer: but how do you know if I am using some VM...:-)..
<kamalnandan> and BTW, how do i access this "mrevell's howtos"
<mrevell> kamalnandan: There are some help guides here: https://help.launchpad.net
<mrevell> kamalnandan: and there are some pop-up help links in the Launchpad web UI itself
<kamalnandan> mrevell: thanks for the link...
<mrevell> pleasure
<rowinggolfer> kamalnandan: I'm sorry I mentioned the VMs now... I've confused you.
<rowinggolfer> that's all behind the scenes.
<rowinggolfer> launchpad build method creates a "virgin" ubuntu machine
<rowinggolfer> and builds your deb on that
<rowinggolfer> that ensures dependency checking etc.....
<rowinggolfer> is non-polluted
<rowinggolfer> I may be wrong about this... I'm a newbie to this too.
<rowinggolfer> Launchpad is a HUGE TOOL that is difficult to get one's head around.
<rowinggolfer> difficult to swallow.... so to speak
<kamalnandan> rowinggolfer: infact I have been working on ubuntu packaging for which I was asked to use launchpad(initially I was trying to do that on my own ubuntu machine that is installed over my VMWare)..and I was surprised how you know so many things abt me...:-)
 * rowinggolfer getting close to the boundaries of allowable euphenism.
<kamalnandan> rowinggolfer: infact this is the 1st time i have logged in into this lauchpad IRC..and you mentioned all the keywords like building, deb, VM etc. that was related to my work..and that left me surprised..though you wrere talking of some other VM(i.e. Virgin machine)..
<kamalnandan> rowinggolfer: sorry for my misunderstanding and if it offended you..
<popey> mrevell: never seen that bash quote, it's awesome
<garyvdm> Hi - I'm trying to dput to a launchpad ppa. It stops on the .orig.tar.gz: on 467k/468k. I left it for 5 min, but it did not continue. Here is pastebin of my console: http://paste.ubuntu.com/256786/
<garyvdm> Is there any thing I can try to get it to go?
<mrevell> popey: Seriously? I thought it was majorly famous, I love it :)
<noodles775> garyvdm: I replied in #ubuntu-motu
 * wgrant had seen that quote years ago.
<bigjools> mrevell: haha, yes, that's old but awesome
<popey> mrevell: as do I now :)
<rowinggolfer> kamalnandan: not offended in the slightest
<rowinggolfer> kamalnandan: delighted you thought I was cracking into your system though....
<rowinggolfer> that is SO beyond my sklillset
<bigjools> mrevell: more here http://www.mlcsmith.com/humor/cybersex/
<mrevell> cheers bigjools :)
<bigjools> mrevell: my pleasure
<bigjools> or maybe yours
<kamalnandan> rowinggolfer: thanks...:-)
<rowinggolfer> #ubuntu-motu
<rowinggolfer> damn
<rowinggolfer> one day, I'll get a clue.
<rowinggolfer> question.
<rowinggolfer> this room is aimed at which demographic?
<rowinggolfer> launchpad is such a big toolset
<wgrant> Launchpad users in general.
<rowinggolfer> is this the place for PPA discussion?
<rowinggolfer> or the bug tracking stuff?
<rowinggolfer> or both.
<wgrant> PPAs, yes. Packaging in general belongs in #ubuntu-motu.
<intellectronica> rowinggolfer: all of the above
<rowinggolfer> what does motu stand for?
<wgrant> Discussion about the bug tracker is here; discussion about bugs in particular belongs in the project's channels.
<intellectronica> masters of the universe
<rowinggolfer> lol.
<rowinggolfer> seriously?
<wgrant> Yes.
<intellectronica> rowinggolfer: funny, but that wasn't a joke
<wgrant> A term dating back to 2004, and about to die :(
<intellectronica> (universe being the general debian-derived repository managed by said masters)
<rowinggolfer> ah... ok.
<rowinggolfer> I was thinking that the shuttleworth was the master of the universe...
<rowinggolfer> with jono and popey as his evil henchmen.
<mrevell> deryck: pingalingading
<deryck> hi mrevell
<deryck> pongalongadingdong
<mrevell> deryck:  :)
<intellectronica> anyone else getting replies from boxbe.com for email sent to the users list?
<wgrant> intellectronica: Yes. It's been like that for months.
<intellectronica> really? first time for me. always from the same user?
<wgrant> Yes.
<intellectronica> i think we should ask him to stop. i realise this is supposed to be some kind of outsourced authentication service, but i don't think it's acceptable nevertheless
<wgrant> Agreed.
<gmb> intellectronica, wgrant: I just saw that too. +1 for asking him to stop.
<rowinggolfer> I'm having trouble connecting to people.ubuntu.com
<rowinggolfer> 1st time I've tried
<rowinggolfer> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PeopleUbuntuCom
<rowinggolfer> I'm using filezilla.
<rowinggolfer> can anyone help?
<rowinggolfer> is my secret key the password?
<rowinggolfer> surely not.
<wgrant> rowinggolfer: It's your SSH key.
<rowinggolfer> the public one?
<wgrant> I just use Nautilus.
<rowinggolfer> cool
<wgrant> rowinggolfer: You need the private part.
<wgrant> But that won't help you.
<geser> wgrant: does it work for you?
<wgrant> You're not an Ubuntu Member.
<wgrant> geser: I haven't tried.
 * wgrant tries.
<rowinggolfer> wgrant: am I not?
<geser> wgrant: it doesn't work for me
<wgrant> rowinggolfer: Launchpad doesn't think you are...
<rowinggolfer> damn.
<rowinggolfer> who do I need to sleep with?
<wgrant> geser: Works fine for me.
<geser> hmm
<rowinggolfer> Member since:  2007-07-12
<wgrant> rowinggolfer: That's your Launchpad account.
<wgrant> Little to do with Ubuntu Membership.
<wgrant> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<rowinggolfer> understood, thanks
<wgrant> geser: What goes wrong when you try?
<geser> wgrant: sftp -v geser@people.ubuntu.com shows that it offers the public key but then "Permission denied (publickey)."
<geser> wgrant: I wonder if it's the newline in https://edge.launchpad.net/~geser/+sshkeys
<geser> but pulling from bzr over bzr+ssh works. it does use the same ssh key stored in LP, right?
<wgrant> geser: It does.
<wgrant> geser: But LP is not OpenSSH; people.u.c is.
<wgrant> And OpenSSH seems picky about this.
<geser> wgrant: what does bzr+ssh://... use when I do a bzr pull? doesn't it use OpenSSH??
<wgrant> geser: The server is not OpenSSH, no.
<wgrant> It's a derivative of Twisted Conch.
<geser> oh, I trying fixing the ssh key stored on LP
<wgrant> I tested here, and OpenSSH dislikes newlines inside keys.
<geser> I guess LP should warn about the newline when adding a SSH key
<wgrant> Possibly.
 * geser files a bug
<IntuitiveNipple> On a PPA build I'm getting some "Depends on xxx but it is not going to be installed". The issue seems to be that the package being build (kdenlive) has a build-depends on libmlt-dev which also has a build-depends on libmlt1. The MLT packages have already been built and are in the PPA archive. I'm not quite sure what the cause or solution is and searching hasn't helped. Anyone know the answer?
<bigjools> IntuitiveNipple: have you tried asking in #ubuntu-motu?
<IntuitiveNipple> I thought about it but as this seems to be a PPA issue (never had this problem before) I thought it more applicable to launchpad
<bigjools> IntuitiveNipple: the PPA builders just rely on apt to install dependencies
<IntuitiveNipple> My packages are recently refreshed git/svn snapshots of packages in another PPA. I looked at the build logs for the originals and they don't have the same problem, yet the debian/control files are the same, which is why I thought it was something to do with the buildd getting confused.
<IntuitiveNipple> I'll try some more digging
<bigjools> that's odd indeed
<bigjools> it might be that some other dependencies changed in the meantime
<IntuitiveNipple> yeah... I only came here after doing a lot of checking and reading the PPA help pages
<IntuitiveNipple> which recommends this channel or email if problems persist :D
<bigjools> we aim to please :)
<IntuitiveNipple> I can build them successfully locally too, which is even odder
<bigjools> with pbuilder?
<IntuitiveNipple> yes
<IntuitiveNipple> I'll go through the build logs again comparing and see if I missed something
<IntuitiveNipple> The main issue seems to be that dependencies of dependencies aren't being added to the installation list
<geser> IntuitiveNipple: try adding your PPA and try installing the mentioned package from it (simulate is enough)
<geser> "Depends on XXX but it is not going to be installed" happens because of a problem somewhere down the dependency chain (uninstallable package or conflicts) and you need to figure out yourself what's the problem exactly is
<mpt> Now that +filebug-advanced is gone, what's the best way of getting around timeouts during duplicate searching?
<exarkun> bzr: ERROR: Invalid http response for http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~exarkun/pyopenssl/pkcs12_mod_and_export3/changes: Unable to handle http code 502: Bad Gateway
<mpt> Last time I accidentally avoided a timeout by reporting the bug against "blueprint", which I guess has few bug reports
<mpt> but I probably shouldn't do that as a habit :-)
<exarkun> I tried to log in to report the 502 error
<exarkun> And I got an oops
<exarkun> OOPS-1329H1775
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1329H1775
<exarkun> Something going on?  Should I stop trying to use launchpad for a while?
<intellectronica> mpt: there isn't, really, and i sense that this is fast becoming a serious problem for bigger projects
<intellectronica> gmb: ^^^
<gmb> intellectronica: It's not hard to put it back if we need to. OTOH, once I've got this Bugzilla stuff out of the way I can get the async version working properly.
<intellectronica> gmb: yeah, i guess it makes sense to wait for this
<mdz> I'm seeing several timeouts in a row on edge
<mdz> while trying to report a bug
<mdz> I see two different queries, one a VaridPersonCache query and the other looks like the full text search for similar bugs
<gmb> mdz: One work around is to use a short string for the inital title and then expand it once the dupe search is done.
<gmb> mdz: Part of the problem is that hte more complex the title, the harder the FTI search.
<gmb> mdz: Though doing that increases the chances of duplicates.
<mdz> gmb: it happens even with 'xxx'
<gmb> mdz: What are you trying to file the bug on?
<mdz> gmb: linux
 * gmb tries
<gmb> mdz: Can you give me a URL? I can't reproduce it (yet)
<mtaylor> merge requests: the workflow of resubmit, request review, add comment all by hand seems a bit excessive... if I'm resubmitting, perhaps an option to add a comment at that point in time and perhaps pre-populate "request review" with the person that reviewed before?
* EdwinGrubbs changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad login issues are being investigated | Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: EdwinGrubbs | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | #launchpad-dev is the developer channel
<mdz> gmb: bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+filebug/@hash@
<mdz> gmb: it's a crash report
<mdz> gmb: it's for the kernel, so it has a huge attachment
<gmb> mdz: Hmm, I wonder if that's part of the problem. I can't get it to fail on its own.
 * gmb tries to think of a workaround
<gmb> mdz: Can you give me an OOPS ID?
<mdz> gmb: OOPS-1329ED193
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1329ED193
<mdz> gmb: OOPS-1329ED197
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1329ED197
<mdz> gmb: bhey, it worked!
<gmb> mdz: Did you just keep your finger down on F5? ;)
<mdz> gmb: sort of ;-)
<gmb> Heh.
<gmb> mdz: Okay, let me see if I can find an appropriate bug for this, but it's obviously something we need to solve in pretty short order.
<gmb> mdz: I think this is bug 357907
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 357907 in malone "+filebug is timing out when processing large blobs" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/357907
<mdz> gmb: the kernel crash reporting is new, so we won't be getting too many, but it would be very valuable to have it working
<mdz> gmb: agreed, that looks like it
<gmb> mdz: Okay. I'll mark it high and see if we can take a look at it soonish (though deryck's your man to butter up for getting bugs engineers assigned to things now ;))
 * gmb wonders how it's stayed un-triaged for so long.
 * deryck looks at scrollback
<mdz> deryck: pleased to make your acquaintance ;-)
<deryck> hi mdz :)
<NCommander> Any Soyuz gurus around who can explain http://launchpadlibrarian.net/30644644/upload_1175233_log.txt ?
 * bigjools looks
<bigjools> NCommander: the package is building a binary version that already existing
<bigjools> existed*
<NCommander> bigjools, *groan*
<bigjools> NCommander: sorry man :)
<bigjools> barry: what does class="registry-stat" do?
<NCommander> bigjools, I'm kinda curious on how that happened though
<bigjools> ECHAN
<bigjools> NCommander: *usually* when a binary packages moves between source packages
<NCommander> bigjools, its a new package, it just went through NEW
<NCommander> bigjools, found the cause: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta-mvl-dove/2.6.31.200.1 (how can a package be both superseeded by itself?!)
<bigjools> NCommander: I am racking my brains trying to remember why this happens
<bigjools> NCommander: ah I see
<bigjools> NCommander: it was overridden while building
<bigjools> can't do that
<NCommander> bigjools, what happened and how do we prevent it from happening again, and how do we fix ti :-)
<NCommander> overridden?
<bigjools> universe->main
<NCommander> *headthunks*
<NCommander> Its not supposed to be in main
<NCommander> bigjools, can we demote it and then retry?
<bigjools> you need to get an archive admin to fix that
<bigjools> yeah, then retry the build
<bigjools> IIRC
<NCommander> bigjools, LP *really* needs to handle that better :-/
<bigjools> no dount
<bigjools> doubt
<NCommander> bigjools, *groan* FTBFS again
<NCommander> bigjools, er, Failed to Upload
<NCommander> bigjools, duplicated ancestory
<NCommander> bigjools, now what?
<bigjools> NCommander: ah sorry, brain fart, version bump is the easiest thing to do right now
<bigjools> but get the component overrides fixed first
<NCommander> bigjools, got it fixed, the source package is set for universe. Once it builds and uploads, I'll get it bumped to main
<bigjools> NCommander: ok, sorry for the trouble
<fta> i like the new design of the build pages but for my packages, it's too wide: https://edge.launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa/+build/1175114
<beuno> fta, interesting
<beuno> fta, thanks for the feedback, I'll file a bug about long names breaking things
<beuno> fta, I'm guessing that if we shortened them, you wouldn't be too happy, right?
<beuno> as in, truncated
<fta> right
<beuno> even with a tooltip?
<beuno> or, truncated them in the middle, like: chromium-browser-4...tu1~ucd1~intrepid
<maxb> eww, that would really be not useful
<beuno> that's what I thought
<beuno> so
<beuno> help me out here
<beuno> how can we solve this?
 * beuno puts on his brainstorm hat and looks at maxb and fta 
<maxb> Well, "Files resulting from this build" and "Binary packages produced by this build" have a lot of redundancy between them
<maxb> I would opt for combining the two concepts such that the names can use the entire page width
 * beuno stares at bigjools
<beuno> maxb, one of the reasons they are like that, is because at one point, the one on the left is "building"
 * bigjools repels beuno's stare with his batshield
<bigjools> the sprites are borked on that page too
<beuno> yeah
<beuno> bigjools, all you have to do is remove the class="downlaod" from the utl
<beuno> er
<beuno> ul
<beuno> and it's fixed
<bigjools> what will that do, exactly?
<beuno> bigjools, not have a sprite that spans the whole list
<beuno> since it's on the ul, which is multiline
<beuno> it exposes all the icons in the sprite
<bigjools> ah
<bigjools> put it on the <a> instead maybe
<beuno> well
<beuno> yes
<beuno> and drop the img
<beuno> will save one http hit  :)
<bigjools> I'm all for that
<kiko> siretart, is keepassx's bug tracker really SF?
<IntuitiveNipple> PPA fails to build a karmic LPIA package because of build-depends failures (on other same-PPA packages) but the i386 and amd64 packages build OK. Where do I start?
<LarstiQ> are those other packages built for lpia?
<IntuitiveNipple> Yes
<wgrant> NCommander: Actually, bigjools was wrong.
<wgrant> NCommander: 'Duplicated ancestry' means 'wait for the publisher to run again'
<wgrant> NCommander: The problem is that an override creates a new source publishing, with status Pending. But the old one doesn't get marked Superseded until the publisher runs. So if a build finishes after an override but before the publisher, it will see that there are two possibilities for sources that it built from.
<wgrant> so it dies.
<wgrant> when it should just take the Pending SPPH.
#launchpad 2009-08-22
<madjesta> hi there
<wgrant> madjesta: Hi.
<madjesta> hey wgrant
<madjesta> sup?
<madjesta> lp is back :)
<wgrant> madjesta: It was down?
<madjesta> yes
<TNorris> If I begin a project as open-source, then later want to opt into a dual license (like MySQL), would there be any problems or legal concerns I should be aware of?
<wgrant> TNorris: It gets very complicated if there are multiple copyright holders.
<wgrant> Because you need agreement from all of them.
<wgrant> And that may not be forthcoming in this case.
<TNorris> So would I just have to start the project using a dual license?
<mkanat> One solution there is to get copyright assignment.
<mkanat> TNorris: Or get copyright assignment in writing from every contributor.
<wgrant> mkanat: Right, I think that's the only way it could work.
<mkanat> TNorris: The FSF has a form that they use for that, I think.
<TNorris> Thanks. All the legal stuff blows my mind.
<wgrant> That's the point of legal stuff.
<mkanat> Hahaha.
<wgrant> But basically, to relicense you need agreement from all copyright holders.
<wgrant> And the easiest way to get that is to ensure there's just one such holder -- you.
<mkanat> This is why every time I've thought about relicensing my projects, I just dropped the idea after 5 seconds. :-)
<mkanat> It'd be pretty amusing to try to get approval from everybody who's ever contributed to Bugzilla, for example.
<TNorris> So, if I start with the dual license then anyone who contributes does so with the knowledge that their source may be used in a commercial project?
<wgrant> Yes.
<TNorris> have a link to the list of accepted licenses? can't find one.
<wgrant> TNorris: There's a list on the project registration page, but there's probably another one somewhere.
 * wgrant hunts.
<TNorris> Thanks. Figured the same, but didn't want to start 'registration' before knowing what was available.
<wgrant> https://help.launchpad.net/Legal/ProjectLicensing are the conditions.
<wgrant> You can try it all out at https://staging.launchpad.net/ without doing anything permanent.
<TNorris> Thanks for the info. I've been developing some db concepts and, out of desire to stick it to any patent trolls, want to get anything I can up and running.
<TNorris> Problem is it's only conceptual and I don't have the programming experience to do too much.
<TNorris> Been trying to create a prototype in MySQL, but programming procedures is really painful.
 * TNorris cringes thinking about it.
<TNorris> wgrant: Would it be possible to do a copyright assignment while leaving it open-source? To make it easier to transfer later...
<wgrant> TNorris: Oh yes, of course. All of Canonical's projects do it, I think most FSF projects do too.
<TNorris> Perfect. Simple human terms make it much easier to understand.
<wgrant> TNorris: You'll have to look around for the best way to do it. I'm not sure of all the details.
<wgrant> TNorris: But you don't have to work it out until somebody else wants to contribute.
<TNorris> wgrant: Will do. Would that go as an additional license when creating a project on launchpad?
<wgrant> TNorris: No.
<wgrant> It's a separate issue.
<TNorris> Okay. So from the looks of it, launchpad isn't concerned with that as a project pre-qualifier.
<wgrant> That's correct.
<TNorris> Great. Thanks again. Now to see if anyone even wants to contribute. :-)
<wgrant> np
<wgrant> Hopefully they will!
* EdwinGrubbs changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad login issues are being investigated | Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | #launchpad-dev is the developer channel
<TNorris> wgrant: There a license you prefer over others?
<wgrant> TNorris: Not really.
<wgrant> TNorris: But the most common are likely to be those listed under 'Recommended open source licenses' on the project reg page.
<TNorris> wgrant: Yea. Chose the GPLv3. Think I understand that one the best.
<TNorris> Wow. Have a project, now I need to figure out how to manage it.
<happyaron> upload rejected, why?
<happyaron> after building my packages in PPA, it returns failed to upload
<wgrant> happyaron: Link?
<wgrant> There are a few reasons that happens; the upload log has details.
<wgrant> Sometimes rather opaque details, but let's see.
<happyaron> wgrant: here is the buildlog https://launchpad.net/~gmchess/+archive/ppa/+build/1175980/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.gmchess_0.20.2-1ppa~karmic2_BUILDING.txt.gz
<wgrant> happyaron: The upload log is the relevant one.
<wgrant> But I can find it from that.
<happyaron> wgrant: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/38307
<happyaron> do you mean this one sent to my email?
<wgrant> happyaron: That one. It's on the web too, but they're the same.
<wgrant> happyaron: Look at line 38 of that paste.
<happyaron> wgrant: okay, I know what to do, thx
<wgrant> happyaron: But you really shouldn't have to look through all of that.
 * wgrant files a bug.
<happyaron> ? what do you mean?
<wgrant> happyaron: It should have been obvious from the email what went wrong, but the log is so long that it's useless.
<wgrant> It should just give you line 38, basically.
<happyaron> wgrant: the paste is what in that email, just copy-and-paste all content
<wgrant> happyaron: Right. I'm saying that the email it sends you is buggy.
<happyaron> hehe
<kamalnandan> I hace a question regarding launchpad..
<kamalnandan> on this webpage: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/InstallingSoftware
<kamalnandan> whats the meaning of this line:
<kamalnandan> Step 1: Copy the first line from the apt sources.list entries section of the PPA overview page.
<kamalnandan> what is apt sources.list???
<wgrant> kamalnandan: The two 'deb' and 'deb-src' lines in a box on a page like https://edge.launchpad.net/~wgrant/+archive/ppa
<kamalnandan> wgrant: thanks..got it...perhaps, that is related to the software that needs to be installed..am i  right?
<wgrant> kamalnandan: It identifies the PPA from which you want to install the software.
<kamalnandan> wgrant..ok..
<LCID_Fire> Hi.
<LCID_Fire> Could someone give me a hint why my kernel package does not build for i386 (amd64 works though)? Log is http://launchpadlibrarian.net/30664328/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.linux-rt_2.6.31-2.2~sl1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<geser> LCID_Fire: have you tried asking in #ubuntu-kernel? they should be more familiar with the kernel build process
<LCID_Fire> geser: I'll try thanks
<Amaranth> how do you link a branch to a bug report so you can see the branch from the bug report?
<Amaranth> I swear I've seen bugs that do this
<Amaranth> nevermind, it seems it just doesn't work like I thought
<Amaranth> the branch did get linked, thanks anyway
<kamalnandan> I was wondering how lauchpad helps in building packages for different versions..i mean what are the features of launchpad...
<erichammond> I just spent 8 hours learning enough about bazaar, Debian packaging, and Launchpad to get to the point where I am able to apt-get install a package containing a simple command and man page from my PPA.
<erichammond> I have some questions which may show gaping holes in the knowledge I picked up, but pointers to docs or examples would be appreciated.
<erichammond> First question: I would like to publish this package for dapper, hardy, intrepid, jaunty, karmic, but attempts to upload it to each result in a rejection that "you cannot upload the same version within the same distribution".
<erichammond> What is the recommended methodology for maintaining a package in multiple releases?
<erichammond>  Do I need to add a new version to changelog, build the source package again, and upload to each suite?
<erichammond> Are there tools to help with this?
<beuno> erichammond, are you trying to upload a version of a package already available in Ubuntu?
<erichammond> beuno: No, this is a simple script I created.  I'd like to use Launchpad to make it available to Ubuntu users.
<beuno> erichammond, so it lets you upload it once, and then rejects for the other versions?
<beuno> you should be able to upload the same version for all series
<beuno> look at: https://edge.launchpad.net/~bzr/+archive/ppa
<beuno> for loggerhead
<beuno> I uploaded the same version
<erichammond> beuno: Here's the error: "The source runurl - 0.1-4 is already accepted in ubuntu/dapper and you cannot upload the same version within the same distribution. You have to modify the source version and re-upload."
<erichammond> Perhaps I'm not specifying the different suite correctly.
<beuno> erichammond, that would be my guess
<beuno> are you changing it in the change log?
<erichammond> Based on my reading of https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading#Using%20packages%20from%20other%20distributions I thought I could simply specify several different PPAs, each with its own "incoming = ~esh/ppa/ubuntu/jaunty" or /karmic etc.
<erichammond> I was hoping to not have to modify the source package I had built, but upload the same source package to multiple suites.
<james_w> that's not possible
<erichammond> clarification: specify several different PPAs in $HOME/.dput.cf
<james_w> due to the way apt archives work you would have different files requiring the same names on disk
<james_w> which isn't possible
<james_w> launchpad then rejects the uploads of the same version for this reason
<james_w> the usual way to fix this is to change the version and series in debian/changelog and build and upload multiple times
<erichammond> james_w: Got it, thanks.
<james_w> it is possible to do it by copying binary packages around inside launchpad, but this can often not be what you want, due to differing versions of dependencies in each series etc.
<erichammond> When you say "change the version and series" do you mean "modify the top entry" or "add a new entry at the top"?
<james_w> either works fine
<james_w> it is usual to append ~hardy1 ~intrepid1 etc. to the versions
<erichammond> ah.  That makes sense.
<james_w> this makes the versions increase with the series, which is a desirable property
<erichammond> I didn't want to imply that certain versions had more recent code than others.
<james_w> there is a tool called "autoppa" that may help with automating this, but it does other things as well
<james_w> I haven't used it in anger
<dhillon-v10> hi everyone
<lfaraone> Does launchpad have the ability to change the UI language?
<erichammond> beuno: I'm catching up to what you pointed out with loggerhead versioning.  How did you specify the same source file for different suites?
<lfaraone> (ie. if spanish were my first language, could I use LP itself in es?)
<beuno> lfaraone, it does not
<beuno> erichammond, re-uploaded after changing the changelog
<erichammond> beuno: So I see that the +sourcepub numbers are different for hardy/intrepid/jaunty, but when I click through to each of them, they are all pointing at the same loggerhead_1.10-1.diff.gz, which itself contains only one version of the changelog ("intrepid").
<erichammond> Seems like it's not doing quite what you told it to do, but is doing what you want it to do.
<erichammond> I.e., you're uploading a changed source package but it's using the original one.
<beuno> erichammond, ah, sorry
<beuno> what I did is copy them across, as james_w (hi!) mentioned
<beuno> but that's because I knew that dependencies weren't a problem
<erichammond> beuno, james_w: Cool.  My dependency is "wget", so I'm pretty sure I'm going to be ok with the "copying binary packages around inside launchpad" approach for now.  Can you point me in the direction where I can find that rope to hang myself?
<beuno> erichammond, on the top right of the file list
<beuno> it says "copy packages"
<erichammond> beuno: Thanks.  Works like a charm.
<erichammond> It would be nice if there were a command line or API for this.  I like to automate builds and releases so I don't have to go point and click repetitive tasks.
<erichammond> I suppose I could whip something up with WWW:: Mechanize :)
<beuno> erichammond, not sure if there's a launchpad API for this
<beuno> but probably
<beuno> https://help.launchpad.net/API/
<beuno> if not, Launchpad's open source, you can provide a patch to export that to the API  :)
<erichammond> beuno, james_w: Thanks again for the excellent support.  I'm off to pick up my son from soccer practice.
<erichammond> In case you're curious, here's what I have so far: https://launchpad.net/runurl and https://launchpad.net/~alestic/+archive/ppa
<beuno> erichammond, welcome to Launchpad  :)
<tritium> Hello.  I uploaded a package to my PPA, which was accepted.  I realized there was an omission in the changelog, so I fixed the omission, deleted the packages from my PPA, and tried to re-upload.  However, I keep getting an error stating that the version I'm trying to upload already exists.
<ianto> Hello, are there any launchpad admins who can assist in changing the admin of a dead translation team? I've tried to email him but he has been inactive since '06 on lp
<ianto> Namely https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-cy
<tritium> Hmm, the repository *had* the packages in it, even after I tried to delete them, but they appear to have been removed recently.  I will try uploading again.  Thanks!
<tritium> Nope, it's still insisting I change the source version.
<ianto> When someone returns, markjones is here in place of me to take over the translation team as I have to leave now
<ianto> As he will be the future admin iff the decision is taken ^
<idnar> what does selecting "resubmit" mean when writing a review comment on a merge proposal?
<geser> tritium: even if you delete them LP knows about the version and don't let you upload it again, you have to increase it
<tritium> geser: ok, thanks
<fta> wgrant, just read your answer, i don't understand why providing stats for daily ppas would be a privacy issue? it's no different from any other ppa
<wgrant> fta: You suggested that apt include a machine-specific identification token.
<wgrant> fta: The problem with daily PPAs is that not everybody is going to download every version.
<wgrant> For slower PPAs, you can get a very good estimate of the number of users by looking at how many downloaded each version.
<wgrant> So to get a good estimate for daily PPAs, you need to be able to consistently identify the client machine, and that's impossible without sparking an outrage.
<fta> wgrant, i don't expect anyone to try *all* the builds
<fta> i'm not even upgrading everyday myself, far from it
<wgrant> fta: And that's the problem.
<fta> why?
<wgrant> If everybody upgraded daily, there would be no problem.
<wgrant> Because the number of users of a package is the number that downloaded any particular version -- every user downloads every version.
<wgrant> All of my PPAs can get reliable user counts, because it's rare that a version is there for less than a week.
<wgrant> So every user gets every version.
<fta> well, no
<fta> let me find an example..
<fta> I've split ffmpeg away from chromium 3 to 4 weeks ago
<fta> chromium-browser                 10127   0.84%       819    4454    4853       1
<wgrant> tritium: Packages aren't removed immediately; they will be removed within an hour for manual deletions, or 24 hours (I think) if they were just superseded. You can never upload the same version again.
<fta> chromium-codecs-ffmpeg            4348   0.36%       752       0    3596       0
<fta> chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-nonfree     476   0.04%        94       0     382       0
<wgrant> Hm.
<wgrant> Interesting.
<fta> chromium-browser now has a Dep of chromium-codecs-ffmpeg | chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-nonfree
<wgrant> Yep.
<wgrant> Maybe people just download it from the web UI... hmm.
<fta> so chromium-codecs-ffmpeg + chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-nonfree should be equal to chromium-browser after a week or so, it's far from that
<wgrant> Or they decide they're not interested, and disable the PPA, but don't remove the package.
<wgrant> It would be nice to track downloads through the web UI too, but that's much harder.
<fta> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/chromium-popcon-6.png
<fta> i don't know if i'm loosing people, probably, but the trend is still up
<wgrant> Yep, saw that impressive graph yesterday.
<wgrant> It would be very interesting to compare that to download stats.
<fta> indeed, that's why i touched the bug
<wgrant> Interest timing, given that I partly implemented the backend yesterday.
<fta> would raw stats be possible? (the last part of my comment)
<wgrant> No idea.
<fta> I want to play with the chromium numbers to see what information i can extract
<markjones_> hi, ianto sent me here as i am to take over the running of the Welsh Translation team, and to become the future admin, should a decision is made
#launchpad 2009-08-23
<mrooney> If I am on a team which is subscribed to all bugs in a project, is there a way to opt out of that on an individual level?
<wgrant> mrooney: Apart from filtering at your end, there is not.
<wgrant> I consider this a bug that is tempting to fix.
<wgrant> I think you should be able to opt-out individually at both a project and bug level.
<mrooney> wgrant: yes, both of those would be useful
<mrooney> the former being more immediately useful
<wgrant> Right.
<mrooney> subscriptions ARE a little wonky, since commenting on a bug asks if you want to subscribe, even if you are already implicitly subscribed, which is confusing. Yet I suspect it has meaning in that if I do that, and then leave the team, I'll still get mail.
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> There's a bug about that confusion.
<wgrant> But that confusion is gone on edge, as the checkbox is absent.
<wgrant> I'm getting occasional 502s from edge.
<wgrant> Sometimes more often than not.
<IntuitiveNipple> Is "edge" undergoing maintenance ?
<wgrant> IntuitiveNipple: It was probably upgraded in the last hour or so, and seems to be partly dead :/
<wgrant> It has had problems upgrading the past couple of times, but not quite like this.
<IntuitiveNipple> ah-hah! I thought it might be my fault :)
<wgrant> edge isn't quite that fragile.
<IntuitiveNipple> hmmm! I have one of those anti-technology auras - if something can go wrong, it will when I'm near it :p
<benji_> Hello everyone. Can anyone help me to check this: if you save a suggestion for a translation in a Launchpad project, there isn't a way to edit it afterward, is it?
<lifeless> sure you can, just find it and change it
<benji_> Mmm... I see the list of suggestions, among them there is the one I want to edit, but I only see a "Copy text" button near it.
<wgrant> IIRC you can't edit suggestions.
<wgrant> But it has been a while since I last looked at Translations...
<benji_> wgrant: so it seems to me too. I wanted to check here before giving up.
<benji_> Thank you and bye everybody.
<markjones> hi, ianto sent me here as i am to take over the running of the Welsh Translation team, and to become the future admin, should a decision be made
<wgrant> markjones: You might have better luck asking during the week.
<markjones> wgrant: thanks
<Ursinha> hm
<Ursinha> edge is acting up
<wgrant> Ursinha: Yes. Has been since around the restart that probably happened four hours ago.
<Ursinha> argh
<wgrant> s/restart/update/
<Ursinha> wgrant, ah
<Ursinha> wgrant, a cherrypick?
 * Ursinha checks emails
<wgrant> Ursinha: no. Isn't there a normal update around then?
 * wgrant isn't sure these days.
<Ursinha> wgrant, what kind of update are you talking about? the regular code merge?
<wgrant> Ursinha: Yes.
<wgrant> Anyway, the problems started a little under four hours ago.
<Ursinha> wgrant, last landed revision was 9209
<wgrant> Ursinha: That looks like it landed on stable around 7 hours ago, although I can't say for sure as buildbot is sekrit.
<Ursinha> a simple js change, what doesn't make much sense
<wgrant> So it probably did update around the time things died.
<Ursinha> hm
<wgrant> Ursinha: Some appservers have failed to restart during the upgrade in the past week.
<wgrant> Ursinha: On at least two occasions, at least one appserver failed to shut down.
<Ursinha> so maybe we have a dead server
<wgrant> Right.
<Ursinha> I'd have to ask a losa
<wgrant> lpstats os often useful for that.
<wgrant> s/os/is/
<geser> how many app servers does edge use? because I seem to hit the broken one pretty often
<wgrant> 4, IIRC.
<wgrant> Aha. So they're physically shared with the lpnet servers. 2 lpnets and 1 edge on each of the 4. I see.
<IntuitiveNipple> Is there a way to delete a PPA when no longer required?
<maxb> No (unless it never had any packages in it at all at any point in time)
<maxb> It can be made invisible to anyone but the owner though
<IntuitiveNipple> I was trying to figure out how to make it invisible, but can't see any obvious option to do so
<wgrant> IntuitiveNipple: It's an admin option.
<Ursinha> IntuitiveNipple, you have to open a question requiring an admin to do that for you
<Ursinha> s/requiring/asking/
<IntuitiveNipple> Ahhh... that would explain it :)
<IntuitiveNipple> Thanks guys
<Ursinha> IntuitiveNipple, np :)
<gnomefreak> anyone else timing out on launchpad? its doing it with every page
<Ursinha> gnomefreak, timing out or the "try again" page?
<gnomefreak> Ursinha: try again (sorry just woke up a little while ago
<Ursinha> gnomefreak, I`m getting those as well, wgrant reported it's happening for at least 7 hours now
<Ursinha> don't know the reason though
<gnomefreak> ok thanks
 * wgrant kicks edge4 a few times.
<wgrant> Everything else is slow, but I wonder if that's because pound is filling up with hung requests to edge4.
<gnomefreak> im not seeing the disable edge button
<geser> gnomefreak: use https://launchpad.net/ to see it
<gnomefreak> ok thats bad: you cant use edge.luanchpad... to disable it
<gnomefreak> geser: have to remove the edge part of url but it should be with the edge link
<gnomefreak> https://launchpad.net should be https://edge.launchpad.net just to make sense
<_Andrew> When I update a package in my ppa that other depends upon why doesn't the other package get rebuilt to use the updated package?
<maxb> _Andrew: because that's not how PPAs (or the Ubuntu archive, or the Debian archive, or any other distro of vaguely similar form's archive that I know of) work
<_Andrew> So I need to re upload the packages even though I haven't changed anything to get them to rebuild using the new dependencies?
<maxb> Indeed.
<_Andrew> ok thanks
<maxb> Assuming they *actually* need to be rebuilt
<maxb> Which is not always the case, which is why it's not automatic
<_Andrew> I wish that was the case but someone stupidly put the version number in this package name
<_Andrew> So everytime I update the package version the name changes..
<_Andrew> I need to change that really..
 * maxb wonders how wgrant can deduce precisely which appserver is the slow one :-)
 * maxb can't see anything in https://edge.launchpad.net/~andrewfenn/+archive/ogredev with a version in its name
<mok0> Man, launchpad is completely unusable today
<mok0> Something is seriously wrong with the server
<statik> i keep getting intermittent 502 bad gateway errors from xmlrpc.edge.launchpad.net/bazaar/  when trying to merge or push bzr branches
<geser> statik: one of the edge app servers has a bad day today (since the last edge roll-out)
<MTeck> D:
<MTeck> downtime :(
* gmb changed the topic of #launchpad to: Edge slowness / errors being investigated | Launchpad login issues are being investigated | Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | #launchpad-dev is the developer channel
 * kfogel is away: packing up laptop to go to onShore.  again.
* gmb changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad login issues are being investigated | Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | #launchpad-dev is the developer channel
<wgrant> maxb: OOPS is a few times and see which letters are missing.
<wgrant> s/is/it/
<maxb> devious :-)
<thumper> ??
<maxb> * maxb wonders how wgrant can deduce precisely which appserver is the slow one :-)
<thumper> maxb: the server number is part of the oops id
<andresmujica> hi, with launchpadlib i can get the LP login with bug_task.bug.owner.name  where bug_task = launchpad.load(URL)  how can i get the real name?
<thumper> bug_task.bug.owner.displayname
<andresmujica> thks
<daishadar> i'm trying to learn how to build my ppa package for multiple distributions.  i'm using pbuilder-dist to build the same source for both jaunty and karmic.  do i need to have separate changelogs for my source for each dist when i upload to launchpad (so it knows what distribution to use)?
<daishadar> and is there some conventional way to manage that without copying over the source for each distro?
 * thumper wonders if it is displayname or display_name
<thumper> andresmujica: display_name
<andresmujica> display_name  ... testing right now
<andresmujica> it failed with the first... :)  where can i find documentation about that kind of stuff? i mean all the objects loaded by launchpad.load ?
<wgrant> andresmujica: https://edge.launchpad.net/+apidoc
<wgrant> I'm surprised you got very far without it.
<andresmujica> i was using already developed scripts as a base, but now i really need it.. thks
<thumper> morning wgrant
<wgrant> Morning thumper.
<geser> maxb: it would be even better if wgrant would know a way to work around the slow one
<geser> are the OOPS tracebacks still private?
<wgrant> geser: Yes.
<wgrant> Although I don't see why.
<wgrant> lazr.restful has always given the exception message (except in 500s; it says they might contain sensitive info)
<geser> that would be my next question :) as LP is now open-source
<wgrant> It's possible that private object information could be revealed.
<wgrant> Particularly now there are private teams, even the existence of which is meant to be secret (but isn't really).
<geser> but the OOPS could be made public to the one who caused it (LP knows who is currently logged-in) and the LP admins
<wgrant> Even so.
<wgrant> The traceback shouldn't -- but might -- contain privileged information.
<wgrant> It's not too bad to have to poke a Canonical person to look at OOPSes, I don't think.
<lifeless> geser: open source means the /code/ is open
<lifeless> we'd have no concerns about the code being shown. But urls disclose database state, as do variable values
<lifeless> and the Canonical run launchpad instances have data that various users consider private
<wgrant> Security proxies should protect from leakage, even in tracebacks, but a lot of the security stuff is done manually.
<wgrant> (ew)
 * geser enjoys the nice AJAX(?) loading when opening bug #230016 (once I got a working app server)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 230016 in xmms2 "[intrepid] Rebuild with perl 5.10" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/230016
 * wgrant runs to uni.
<spm> given that some users get shirty about addresses in bug reports etc; any "unnecessary" info exposure should be avoided. my 2c based on dealing with LP users info. - independent of my professional/work viewpoint.
<wgrant> geser: That's not AJAX; it's just broken, slow, synchronous JavaScript.
<wgrant> Wow, that really is awful.
 * wgrant vanishes.
<geser> it's better to err to the safe side with private data
#launchpad 2010-08-23
<weather15> Hello Everyone
<weather15> I just install Launchpad Open Source
<weather15> *installed
<weather15> and I seem to be getting this error: I get the SSL cert error But Then after accepting it:: The page isn't redirecting properly
<weather15> Any Idea as to what to do ^
<xnox> https://edge.launchpad.net/builders/thallium has not been accepting jobs since yesterday evening. But it is not marked as "disabled"
<xnox> https://edge.launchpad.net/builders/terranova had a build job killed yesterday, but still didn't "fail" the build job and still stuck doing nothing
<noodles775> lamont: can you check the status of the above builders^^
<xnox> thallium fixed. Terranova still "Started 1 day, 3 hours, 10 minutes, 49.6 seconds ago." make: *** [/build/buildd/linux-2.6.35/debian/stamps/stamp-build-generic] Error 2
<xnox>  ...killed.
<noodles775> xnox: yeah, they seem to be the result of bug 463046, which bigjools is looking into.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 463046 in Soyuz "Rescuing a BUILDING builder just makes things worse (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/463046
<bigjools> terranova is a stuck build
<bigjools> terranova fixed
<xnox> bigjools, noodles775, lamont thanks
<maxb> Is there any chance of getting canonical to borrow a few more amd64 builders and release a few i386 ones?
<wgrant> I'm not sure if the new lp-buildd has been rolled out yet.
<wgrant> But if it has, it's just a matter of clicking a couple of things in the UI.
<harpreet> Hi All
<harpreet> I am coming here third Time, some one please help me out.
<harpreet> I am not able to log in to my account
<harpreet> i reported it to canonical, the said my iossue is similar to this https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-identity-provider/+bug/580461
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 580461 in Launchpad Foundations "Login with the email once associated to a merge account OOPS (affected: 2, heat: 12)" [High,Triaged]
<jml> harpreet, hello
<jml> harpreet, I'm sorry you've had trouble getting help.
<harpreet> jml: no prob
<harpreet> jml: can you p[please pull me out of this ... :-)
<jml> harpreet, Looking at that bug, I'm not sure what we can do.
<harpreet> jml: if you want i can explain what I did,
<jml> harpreet, please do.
<jml> harpreet, actually, have you asked a question on Launchpad Answers?
<jml> I'd hate for you to have to repeat yourself.
<bigjools> jml: how can he do that if he can't log in? :)
<jml> good point :)
<harpreet> jml: http://dpaste.com/232777/
<harpreet> jml,bigjools : yes cant report as cant login
<jml> harpreet, what precisely do you mean by "deleted"?
<harpreet> i mean deactivating my dead account
<jml> harpreet, also, when did you do this?
<harpreet> some time back
<jml> harpreet, days, weeks, months?
<harpreet> last month.
<harpreet> dont remember the specific date
<harpreet> sorry
<jml> harpreet, that's ok.
<harpreet> jml: as i had 1 running session at thet time ,i didnt notice this. but later when i wanted to work on the project I was not able to login. and hence realized the same.
<jml> harpreet, what were the account names of A & B?
<harpreet> A= https://launchpad.net/~harpreetsingh-wadhwa
<harpreet> B= https://launchpad.net/~harpreet
<jml> harpreet, thanks.
<harpreet> welcome
<jml> harpreet, I've filed https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/122366
<harpreet> jml: thanx
 * harpreet has kept his fingures crossed
<jml> harpreet, I'll chase up some people who can actually do something about it later today.
<harpreet> that would be gr8, thanx once again
<jml> np.
<jml> harpreet, have you tried logging in with different email addresses?
<harpreet> yes both
<harpreet> and the last thing I remember is I made my first email id as the default of account B.. (i think this triggered the issue)
<noodles775> losa: is the staging update ok? Apparently its been updating for a few hours now?
<mthaddon> it's still doing something... :/
<mthaddon> noodles775: it's just about to apply the DB updates
<noodles775> Thanks mthaddon
<maxb> The i386 ppa buildd queue has been holding steady at 11 hours for several days. Is there any hope of more builders, soon?
<dpm> hey launchpadders, which bug trackers are supported for remote bug tracking? I'm trying to use the https://savannah.gnu.org/bugs/index.php?30854 URL for the GNU bug tracker, but it does not seem to be supported, or should I be using a different URL?
<maxb> dpm: Savannah is supported, but LP is way too picky about the url
<dpm> thanks for the info maxb, is there anything I can do to get LP to recognize the URL?
<maxb> bug 303170
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 303170 in Launchpad Bugs "Savannah links are unnecessarily constrained. (affected: 1, heat: 1)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/303170
<maxb> Basically drop the index.php part
<dpm> ok, thanks maxb!
<MrQuincle> Dear all, I am building using "bzr dailydeb" and have quilt as patch system. I needs an orig.tar.gz file.
<MrQuincle> I guess I need to manually generate it.
<MrQuincle> How and where do I need to place it?
<MrQuincle> bzr dailydeb yarp_ubuntu.recipe ~/temp/yarp
<MrQuincle> sudo DIST=lucid cowbuilder --build ~/temp/yarp/yarp_2.3.1+3522+ubuntu1.dsc
<MrQuincle> Sorry:  sudo DIST=lucid cowbuilder --build ~/temp/yarp/yarp_2.3.0-1+3522+ubuntu1.dsc
<MrQuincle> Just dropping a yarp_2.3.0.orig.tar.gz file in ~/temp/yarp doesn't work
<james_w> MrQuincle: why do you need an .orig.tar.gz?
<MrQuincle> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr-builder/+bug/458724
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 458724 in bzr-builder "Need a way to use an .orig.tar.gz for some packages (affected: 1, heat: 1)" [Low,Triaged]
<MrQuincle> quilt needs it
<MrQuincle> but what's the work-around?
<james_w> MrQuincle: you mean dpkg source format v3 (quilt)?
<MrQuincle> Yes
<james_w> ok
<MrQuincle> dpkg-source: error: can't build with source format '3.0 (quilt)': no orig.tar file found
<james_w> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr-builder/+bug/614768
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 614768 in bzr-builder "Unable to build dpkg v3 (quilt) packages (affected: 6, heat: 36)" [High,Triaged]
<MrQuincle> But removing that, would that disable quilt from running?
<james_w> yes
<MrQuincle> That's not an option. Then my build will fail too. I need the patches.
<james_w> you could also modify debian/rules to quilt patch/unpatch
<james_w> I realise it's not very nice, but as you've found there's no way to build v3 (quilt) right now.
<MrQuincle> I can't somehow generate the orig.tar file?
<james_w> nope
<MrQuincle> That's weird. The output of dput is again an orig.tar.gz file isn't it?
<james_w> nope, dput will just upload what you give it, whether it has an .orig.tar.gz or not
<MrQuincle> Bummer. I think I am gonna skip the daily build then for now.
<MrQuincle> I was interested how you guys did the "stay on one line in the console" though... :)
<james_w> MrQuincle: with the progress bars?
<MrQuincle> Yes!
<MrQuincle> It's pretty nice
<james_w> bzr provides that, you might want to look at its source to see how it does it
<MrQuincle> I was afraid you would say that :)
<james_w> only because I don't know :-)
<james_w> MrQuincle: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bzr-pqm/bzr/bzr.dev/annotate/head:/bzrlib/ui/text.py TextProgressView in there
<james_w> the basic is that you avoid printing \n and use \r to clear the line
<MrQuincle> Yes, indeed you need to clear the line all the time
<MrQuincle> I attempted to write through it too, but it also nicely overwritten. :)
<ari-tczew> is it possible to find these things? bug reported by me; fixed; and someone subscribed ?
<ari-tczew> wgrant: ^
<wgrant> ari-tczew: 'someone subscribed'?
<ari-tczew> wgrant: yes, I looked for bug list reported by me, fixed and where is bdrung subscribed to these bugs
<wgrant> ari-tczew: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ari-tczew/+reportedbugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status:list=FIXRELEASED&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.bug_supervisor=&field.bug_commenter=&field.subscriber=bdrung&field.tag=&field.tags_combinator=ANY&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1&field.has_cve.used=&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.affects_me.used=&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_branche ...
<wgrant> ... s.used=&field.has_branches=on&field.has_no_branches.used=&field.has_no_branches=on
<ari-tczew> wgrant: hmmm, advanced searching works too, ups :P thanks and sorry wgrant
<MrQuincle> Okay locally I solved my quilt problem.. I just add to the recipe the following:
<MrQuincle> run quilt push -a
<MrQuincle> run rm debian/source/format
<MrQuincle> But that's of course not possible on LP
#launchpad 2010-08-24
<mwhudson> what's the voodoo for copying a package from ubuntu to a ppa?
<mwhudson> does it involve url-hacking?
<maxb> mwhudson: yes, if you want to do it in the web ui
<mwhudson> ok
<mwhudson> i'm not actually sure i need to do it right now, come to think of it
<mih1406> Hi, I want to install launchpad in my site for translation only, can I install it using web-based?
<thumper> mih1406: why not use the public launchpad?
<mih1406> thumper, they need to confirm the files that I upload as mention in the site. I am translating the same files in Ubuntu for a language that is already supported in launchpad but in other rules!
<mih1406> thumper, I have a team for re-translating the Arabic version of Ubuntu packages into another form or Arabic!
<mih1406> thumper, are they gonna accept my files?
<thumper> mih1406: not sure, I don't know much about the translations bit, ask jtv, henning or danilo
<thumper> jtv should be coming online soon
<jtv> thumper: you called?
<thumper> henning and danilo are europe time
<jtv> mih1406: what form of Arabic is this?
<mih1406> the same but with a more common usage for computer terms
<mih1406> jtv
<jtv> So more like what people actually use?  How come there's a difference?
<mih1406> The current Arabic translations are not accepted by many many of Arabic users!
<mih1406> We are a team and want to edit and re-translate to a more common translations and more (windows-like) translations.
<jtv> That sounds like it would be better if the original Arabic could change.  I'm sure you tried talking to the Arabic translation teams though.
<mih1406> Yes I we talked to them but they answered it should be accepted in the future!!
<mih1406> Do you know arabic?
<mih1406> They are translating "Save file" to some thing like "Do Save a File"
<mih1406> They are using the "v" form, which is very ugly in computer world!
<mih1406> verb form
<jtv> I'm sorry, no, I don't know Arabic.
<jtv> I've heard it can place a lot of emphasis on form.
<mih1406> Do accept it in English like this "Do Save a File"?
<mih1406> In a menu item?
<mih1406> ;)
<jtv> To me, English is quite unusual for a European language—quite lucky really that it became the dominant computer language.
<mih1406> Anyway, using a popular form and correct form is better than a strange correct form? Do you agree?
<jtv> In English you don't even need to know if "Save File" is in the infinitive or the imperative.  Or what form of "you" to use.  Or whether the computer should speak as a man or a woman.
<jtv> mih1406: Yes, personally I agree.  Though of course I just have to believe you on what these issues actually look like in Arabic.  :-)
<mih1406> go back to our topic
<mih1406> can I start a project in launchpad?
<mih1406> or they are going to reject my .po files?
<jtv> I don't think a project makes sense.  A translation team, definitely, but then you have a conflict for who does "the real Arabic."
<jtv> Another thing we could, in theory, do is create a variant of Arabic.  That's something we didn't support two weeks ago, so some very new decisions to be made.
<jtv> So then there'd be an "ar@something" (where "something" is some kind of identifier for this translation style).  But I'm not sure whether that'll be accepted.
<mih1406> Our idea is to re-translate the same files and create a new package for the translations. It is not important to be the official package in ubuntu or other distros
<mih1406> This package replaces the official package .mo files!
<mih1406> After becoming more popular we can have our word in the official GNOME and KDE translations teams
<jtv> Translating the same packages (and there are many!) in two places is likely to lead to trouble.  *Technically* a language variant is the best solution, though I can't say that that's the intended use of variants.
<jtv> It also means that the existing Arabic translators can enable automatic translation suggestions from your variant, and vice versa.
<jtv> I don't think there are any other good solutions besides convincing other translation teams or creating a variant.
<jtv> mih1406: it'll be another 7 hours before our team is complete and we can discuss this.
<mih1406> tjv, can we have a variant ar_SA (Saudi Arabia) as in windows?
<jtv> No, not like that—because that is for countries.
<mih1406> ?
<mih1406> we are team of SA people
<mih1406> linuxKSA.org
<jtv> mih1406: you did not say that your version of Arabic is specific to Saudi Arabia.
<jtv> If it's not, then ar_SA is not the right code for this.
<mih1406> Actually there is no difference in Arabic among countries!
<jtv> Nor any other country.
<jtv> My point is that we can't abuse the country codes to express differences that have nothing to do with the country.
<mih1406> yes, you are right
<mih1406> so we have to stick to our idea! until we get more and more people
<jtv> If you have enough people, we can discuss an ar@abcd (where "abcd" identifies the translation style somehow).
<mih1406> good
<jtv> I think it would, however, take enough people that you could achieve reasonably complete translation coverage (otherwise everyone will want to have their own language :)
<mih1406> We will translate GNOME and KDE 100% :)
<jtv> If you can do that, great!  I wish you good luck.  I'll bring up your use-case with the rest of the team when they get here.
<mih1406> thank you
<mwhudson> mm
<mwhudson> is there an easy way to grab a package from debian and get it into a ppa?
<nhandler> mwhudson: You could use pull-debian-source in ubuntu-dev-tools to grab the package
<lifeless> mwhudson: bzr branch lp:debian/foo/bar; dch -i; bzr db-do; dput ppa:foo
<mwhudson> hmm
<mwhudson> the version i want might only be in experimental even
<nhandler> mwhudson: pull-debian-source lets you specify where to pull from (pull-debian-source package experimental)
 * mwhudson tries to remember how debian works
<lifeless> its a series of tubes
<lifeless> with flamewars in between
<ajmitch> I think the flames help the tubes flow
<mwhudson> nhandler: why does "pull-debian-source python-virtualenv sid" get me version 1.4.9-1 while http://packages.debian.org/sid/python-virtualenv says 1.4.9-3 ?
<ajmitch> mwhudson: because one of the debian servers that carries such information is having hardware troubles, apparantly
<micahg> mwhudson: debian qa madison cache is out of date
<nhandler> +1 micahg.
<mwhudson> ah ok
<nhandler> I'm not sure when that gets updated
<ajmitch> & 1.4.9-3 was uploaded only today
<ajmitch> http://packages.qa.debian.org/p/python-virtualenv.html
<ajmitch> grab the dsc file from there with dget
<micahg> mwhudson: if you add this to ~/.devscriipts, it'll work: RMADISON_URL_MAP_DEBIAN=http://qa.debian.org/cgi-bin/madison.cgi
<mwhudson> micahg: nope
<micahg> hmm
<micahg> oh, it must need more ahcking
<ajmitch> dget http://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/main/p/python-virtualenv/python-virtualenv_1.4.9-3.dsc
<mwhudson> oh right 1.4.9-2 was only uploaded today too
<mwhudson> (which has the fix i care about)
<mwhudson> anyone want to sync that to maverick? :-)
<mwhudson> gpg: Can't check signature: public key not found
<mwhudson> i guess i'm missing some debian key?
<ajmitch> that's usual
<ajmitch> because you don't have the public key of the person who uploaded it
<ajmitch> but it would have grabbed the .dsc & tarballs
<ajmitch> you can now use dpkg-source -x on the .dsc file to extract it
<ajmitch> or you could have done it with dget -u -x blabla.dsc, but I was silly & didn't give the full info
<micahg> mwhudson: requestsync works with that line in devscripts
<micahg> mwhudson: but there are ubuntu changes
<mwhudson> oh right
<mwhudson> seems from https://merges.ubuntu.com/p/python-virtualenv/REPORT that it's just something in the control file that conflicts?
<ajmitch> merges.ubuntu.com is also out of date
<micahg> mwhudson: that's out of date 1.4.9-1ubuntu1 is current
<mwhudson> awesome
<ajmitch> reading the changelog of -2, it may be able to be synced now
<ajmitch> depending on how much of the ubuntu change they used
<mih1406_> are there other translation software for the web?
<jtv> mih1406_: there are a few, though afaik they don't have same ability to offer suggestions across projects and languages.
<jtv> (I couldn't name any right now, sorry)
<thopiekar> moin, I need more space for my ppa (ppa:thopiekar/ppa) while building kde3.5 packages for maverick
<thopiekar> the web ui says that 100% space 2GB/2GB is in use..
<thopiekar> no chance to request more ppa space here?
<mih1406_> jtv: we do not need suggestions. we need to host our files and to visualize the process like in launchpad
<jtv> mih1406_: I'm assuming you want other Arabic translators to use your suggestions  :-)
<jml> thopiekar, ask a question on Launchpad. https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<zyga_> hey
<zyga_> I just found a bug in stacked branches handling
<zyga_> I just want to confirm with you before I report it
<zyga_> I created a branch called 'trunk', then pushed a merge proposal for that branch, then finally renamed the 'trunk' branch (in lp.net, "change branch details" link) to "stable"
<zyga_> after that operation attempts to get the merge proposal branch fail with "bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~arm-infrastructure/launch-control/trunk/"
<maxb> zyga: known. I believe there's even hope of a fix next cycle
<zyga> maxb, thanks,
<thumper> zyga: if you rename the trunk branch back, you should be able to get the merge proposal branch
<zyga> thumper, I just did that, I have some leftover mess (stable branches got pushed too) but I'm cleaning it up
<wgrant> Otherwise you can fix the merge proposal branch's stacked_on URL.
<zyga> mmm
 * zyga didn't think about that
<weather15> Hello Everyone
<apachelogger> I just got:
<apachelogger> The following errors were encountered:
<apachelogger> Object: , name: u'https'
<rockstar> weather15, you can find docs on creating new recipes here: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/SourceBuilds/Recipes
<weather15> Thanks
<weather15>  /msg NickServ identify compaq01
<weather15> I wonder why that just appeared on my screen
<weather15> Hey Rock Star are you still out there?
<weather15> I was following your documentation
<weather15> Ubuntu gives me an error bzr-builder command does not exists
<weather15> *command not found rather
<weather15> The plugin is installed how ever
<maxb> There is no 'bzr-builder' command. It adds several subcommands to 'bzr'
<maxb> Try 'bzr help builder'
<weather15> Okay
<weather15> should be bzr build
<weather15> then unknown command builder
<weather15> ??
<weather15> help says bzr-builder but that does not work see ^
<maxb> weather15: What help are you claiming says bzr-builder?
<weather15> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/SourceBuilds/GettingStarted
<maxb> I don't see that telling you to execute 'bzr-builder' as a command anywhere
<weather15> See this part: Simple Example
<maxb> I see it. It doesn't tell you to run 'bzr-builder'
<weather15> okay then what does it tell you?
<maxb> It is a couple of descriptive sentences plus an example builder recipe
<weather15> Looks like
<weather15> a file
<weather15> just what should the file name be
<maxb> anything you like - for example, 'recipe.txt'
<weather15> okay great
<pmatulis> if i add a uid to my gpg key will LP sync with the gpg servers?  no action needed on LP side?
<pmatulis> disregard, LP profile links directly to gpg server
<weather15> Anyone know what to do about this error: debconf-updatepo /bin/bash: debconf-updatepo: command not found make: *** [clean1] Error 127 dpkg-buildpackage: error: fakeroot debian/rules clean gave error exit status 2 debuild: fatal error at line 1340: dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -d -us -uc -i -I -S failed bzr: ERROR: Failed to build the source package
<james_w> weather15: add po-debconf to your Build-Depends
<weather15> okay
<james_w> weather15: probably you are using debhelper and don't have that in Build-Depends either?
<weather15> How can I do this?
<weather15> I'm using bzr daildeb
<weather15> *dailydeb
<james_w> whatever branch you are using that provides the packaging needs to change
<james_w> or you merge an extra branch that makes the needed changes
<weather15> Yes I'm using my branch
<weather15> How do I change it?
<james_w> commit the changes to the branch with bzr
<james_w> edit the debian/control file
<weather15> not sure if there is one
<james_w> there has to be
<weather15> What would be the name of the file?
<james_w> debian/contro
<james_w> debian/control
<weather15> Okay found it now what?
<james_w> edit the Build-Depends line to add "debhelper"
<weather15> Debhelper is there already
<james_w> do you have it installed?
<weather15> hold on a minute
<weather15> nope I don't
<weather15> that's the problem
<weather15> let's hope this build suceeds
<weather15> It Did thanks James_w
<Mez> can a project in launchpad be deleted/archived?
<Mez> as it's no longer in development
<cody-somerville> Mez, It can be deactivated.
<Mez> cody-somerville: can I do that?
<Mez> Or do I have to request lp-admin?
<cody-somerville> Mez, the latter I believe
<cody-somerville> Mez, whats the project? I might be able to do it.
<Mez> katapult
<Mez> cody-somerville: didn't realise you were an admin
<Mez> didn't realise you were a canonical employee now ;)
<cody-somerville> Oh, I've been a Canonical employee for two years now.
<cody-somerville> I'm also not a full lp admin - just a 'demi-admin'. ;-)
 * Mez fails
<Mez> cody-somerville: are you able to?
<cody-somerville> I'm told the project can't be deactivated because its linked to one or more source packages.
<Mez> As far as I'm concerned, they can be removed
<Mez> ew
<Mez> twas in hardy.
<Mez> Is that not EOL'd yet?
<Mez> Ah well...
<cody-somerville> Mez, okay, all done.
<Mez> ooh, ty :D
<Mez> any chance of getting rid of the team too?
<Mez> https://edge.launchpad.net/~katapult-dev
<cody-somerville> Mez, I can try, sure.
<Mez> https://edge.launchpad.net/~katapult-testers
<Mez> (apparently I made 2 teams!)
<cody-somerville> Okay, you want both teams deleted?
<Mez> please.
<Mez> As I've said, the code's defunct, I'm slowly getting it removed from KDE's stuff
<cody-somerville> Mez, done
<Mez> cody-somerville: cheers :D
<cody-somerville> Mez, cheers! :)
<Mez> I've probably got some other cleaning up to do at some point, mind if I poke you then ?
<cody-somerville> Mez, If there isn't someone else around that can better help you, sure. :)
<Mez> aw :) But I like having my pets^W slaves^W useful contacts
<Mez> :-"
 * cody-somerville grins.
<yofel> is it intentional that edge now shows the login id in the upper right corner instead of the display name and clicking on it on bugs.edge.launchpad.net opens bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~<user> instead of edge.launchpad.net/~<user> (same for the other sections) ?
<maxb> yofel: the login vs the display name change is intentional, not sure about the other
<wgrant> yofel: The latter is a bug.
<wgrant> I think there's a bug filed.
<wgrant> I consider the former to be a bug too, but it's apparently deliberate.
<micahg> hmm, it's context sensitive now, is that a bad thing?
<yofel> ok
<weather15_> Anyone know what to do about this error? bzr: ERROR: No previous changelog to take the package name from, and --package not specified: debian/changelog didn't contain any parseable stanzas.
<jelmer> weather15_: When does this occur?
<wgrant> weather15_: Your recipe is buggy. Your debian directory isn't being merged in properly.
<weather15_> I modified the Change Log and boom
<wgrant> Oh.
<wgrant> The problem is that your changelog is corrupt, actually.
<wgrant> It's not formatted properly.
<wgrant> But why were you altering it manually?
<wgrant> bzr-builder does that.
<weather15_> I had to modify it as I am using the source of another application so a new change log was needed
<weather15_> Can I just delete it an go from there or what?
<wgrant> You can't delete it.
<wgrant> Can you link to the recipe?
<nhandler> I'm working on testing something with the wiki using WWW::Mechanize::Shell (no javascript, but cookies are supported). When I try to login to the wiki, I get up to the last openid lp page that lists the info that will get sent to the wiki if I hit 'Yes'. However, whenever, I hit yes, the same page simply reloads. I don't get sent to the wiki, and I am not logged in. Any ideas?
<weather15_> My Recipe is on my computer but give me a minute
<weather15_> See this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/483122/
<wgrant> weather15_: Check the diff in that last revision.
<wgrant> You changed the indentation.
<wgrant> Also, package names are lowercase.
<weather15_> How's this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/483124/
<wgrant> james_w: What's with all these attempts to work around 3.0 (quilt) in recipes? Is it that hard to get pristine-tar integrated?
<wgrant> weather15_: You should indent the two bullets by two spaces.
<weather15_> Okay
<weather15_> Otherwise that I'm good to go?
<wgrant> Looks like it.
<weather15_> Great Thanks
<weather15_> bzr: ERROR: No previous changelog to take the package name from, and --package not specified: debian/changelog didn't contain any parseable stanzas.
<weather15_> ?? ^
<maxb> huh, someone else mentioned getting that on launchpad, but it didn't seem to reproduce when running the recipe locally
<wgrant> Oh.
<wgrant> weather15_: You changed the indentation of the bottom line.
<wgrant> Why are you editing the changelog manually?
<wgrant> You should be using 'dch'
<weather15_> DCH??
<wgrant> The tool to maintain Debian changelogs.
<james_w> wgrant: not particularly, but the issue is where do you get the input to pristine-tar?
<weather15_> Where can I get this and how do I use it?
<wgrant> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete#changelog
<weather15_> Okay that's what I'm trying to do
<lamont> wgrant: so... once I roll out 70 (which looks to be tomorrow morning my time), you'll be able to switch things around... how do you propose making sure that a 32-bit installed x86 box doesn't ever get to try to be an amd64 builder?
<lamont> or is that just something that we know?
<wgrant> lamont: LP doesn't know at the moment. Once I teach LP about processor compatibility, you'll just leave it set as its real arch.
<wgrant> But until then, I'd keep the real arch in the display name.
<lamont> makes sense
<wgrant> I mean, they shouldn't really need to be moved around too much.
<wgrant> So that shouldn't be toooo bad.
<lamont> true
<wgrant> lamont: So, once Soyuz does ddebs, is there any reason to have primary build on separate builders?
<lamont> primary as in main arch?
<lamont> main archive
<wgrant> Yeah.
<lamont> 1) somethings misbehave under xen.  2) no xen support for some architectures.  3) history
<lamont> as in "the weight of"
<lamont> 4) ppa abuse vs the distro
<wgrant> 1) Hm, really? Still?
<wgrant> 2) Well, yes, but we already have "virt" armel builders
<wgrant> 3) Yay.
<lamont> dunno.  I just know that some core-devs specifically have non-virtualized ppas specificially because of that
<wgrant> 4) That's a universal scoring problem, which might be fixed soon.
<lamont> the virt arm builders are not generally available, specifically because they are LYING
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> But they are a restricted architecture.
<lamont> in any case, we have more main-archive builders coming online (e.g. allspice)
<wgrant> And once we have no need for non-virt i386/amd64/lpia builders, there's no point having the virt/non-virt distinction. Everything can be done through the restricted architecture handling.
<lamont> http://paste.ubuntu.com/483145/ <-- speaking of allspice... WTF is that?
<wgrant> Um.
<wgrant> What is its status?
<lamont> it was aborted when  I noticed it
<lamont> which was a few exceptions later.
<lamont> I've restarted it to see if it falls over again
<wgrant> I wonder why it tried to dispatch, then.
<wgrant> Also, aborted builder handling landed yesterday.
<wgrant> So it should handle that soon.
<lamont> oh, nice
<lamont> into lp-buildd, or?
<wgrant> buildd-manager.
<lamont> anyway, that was shortly after I added the builder, so I think there might be a startup edge condition?  dunno
<wgrant> So it will notice that the builder is aborted and clean it up. Rather than leaving it sitting for weeks.
<wgrant> Hm. Odd.
#launchpad 2010-08-25
<weather15_> I can't seem to figure out what's going on here: cannot stat `debian/NEWS.Debian': No such file or directory
<weather15_> The file exists
<weather15_> What do you do when bzr says there has been no changes to commit but there has been?
<thumper> weather15_: try and work out why it thinks that
<thumper> weather15_: it could be that you are editing an ignored file
<thumper> or a file in an ignored directory
<thumper> personally when I get that it is normally because I'm not editing what I think I'm editing
<ChogyDan> I would like to report an dead build
<ChogyDan> https://launchpad.net/~chogydan/+archive/ppa/+build/1925853
<spm> ChogyDan: huh. that is impressive. ta.
<ChogyDan> hehe, yeah, it has just been stuck there.  Anyway, nm, I sent a message to lamont via launchpad, to prove my identity
<lamont> wgrant: http://paste.ubuntu.com/483233/ <-- wtf?
<spm> special.
<wgrant> lamont: I can has slave log?
<harpreet> jml: thanx , my account got fixed
<NCommander> I'm trying to add a recipe to a bzr branch, but I don't have a link on the code page to add a recipe; is it possible toadd a recipe to a private branch?
<wgrant> NCommander: No -- private branches aren't supported yet.
<NCommander> wgrant: $#! :-/
<NCommander> thanks
<wgrant> NCommander: It's not yet entirely obvious how we're going to let the untrusted build slaves have access to just some branches.
<NCommander> wgrant: yeah, its not a trivial problem, though I was hopingit might have already eben solved :-)
<wgrant> We deliberately ignored that problem for the initial implementation.
<NCommander> wgrant: heh :-)
<Ologn> Hi
<Ologn> I know launchpad tracks bugs through different projects, but does it have an option for tracking bugs that affect more than one package within a project?
<Ologn> Not necessarily dual ownership of a bug, one being primary is fine, but is there anything that would indicate a bug affects more than one package WITHIN a project?
<Ologn> Specifically in the case of bugs in obscure packages that keep getting reported in a more high profile one
<Ologn> Some kind of pointer would help prevent a duplication of effort
<wgrant> Ologn: You mean something like multiple source packages in Ubuntu?
<Ologn> wgrant: Something like that.  Really even more of a pointer than anything
<Ologn> For example:
<Ologn> Bug #605577 is in language-pack-gnome-en-base
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 605577 in language-pack-gnome-en-base (Ubuntu) "Help contents title bar shows cubes with numbers instead of a proper title (affected: 13, heat: 104)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/605577
<Ologn> But people keep reporting that bug in yelp
<Ologn> So it is Project: Ubuntu, package: language-gnome-en-base.  But people are probably looking in the Project: Ubuntu, package: language-gnome-en-base queue for it
<wgrant> Ologn: You can click "Also affects distribution", select Ubuntu and enter 'yelp', then close the yelp task as Invalid.
<wgrant> Then it will show up in the search results when somebody tries to file a bug against yelp.
<Ologn> wgrant: Ah, great, that works
<Ologn> wgrant: Thanks
<thekorn> hi guys, seems like edge has some issues combo.css and launchpad.js are not available
<noodles775> thekorn: spm is in the process of fixing them (conv. on #launchpad-dev if you're interested :) )
<thekorn> noodles775: ok, great, thanks
<jml> harpreet, np.
<harpreet> jml: :-)
<harpreet> bye
<ari-tczew> wgrant: around?
<wgrant> ari-tczew: I am.
<ari-tczew> wgrant: Hello, I got a problem. I'd check my @ubuntu.com e-mail alias. It didn't work.
<wgrant> ari-tczew: Have you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEmail?
<ari-tczew> wgrant: yes
<ari-tczew> wgrant: could you send e-mail to my alias?
<wgrant> ari-tczew: It made it through to mail.canonical.com without trouble.
<ari-tczew> wgrant: ok I got it. I couldn't send message to myself alias.
<paultag> james_w: Have a second WRT recipies?
<james_w> hi paultag
<paultag> james_w: morning :)
<paultag> james_w: I've had a daily build pending for 5 days or so, normal?
<james_w> yes unfortunately
<paultag> Righto, no bug to report, then :)
<persia> What subscriptions are available for PPAs?  Upload or build notifications, or just build failures?  Also, are there any explicit ones, or are they all implicit?
<bjsnider> is there anything wrong with the keyserver?
<paultag> persia: I was looking for that the other day -- I could not find anything
<bjsnider> there's a guy emailing me saying he cannot add the ppa no matter what
<paultag> persia: I wanted notifications for all uploads, and I could not find it for the life of me
<persia> paultag, That's what I thought.  I believe the owner and uploader get implicit notification of failures, but I hoped for something more.
<paultag> persia: I think it's just the uploader, I'm not getting much as the owner on my nightlies
<paultag> persia: me too :/
<fooey> hi all. I'm fighting with my PPA! I've deleted all my packages, but when I dput I get an email stating "File ... already exists".
<bigjools> fooey: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+faq/990
<fooey> thanks. will read now
<fooey> yup
<fooey> there you go
 * bigjools wonders if we can program that into the bot
<fooey> what's the best "free" way to increase time to build?
<paultag> Oh right, I forgot the other reason I came in here
<paultag> Is there any way I can convince the LP Admins to set a team to only allow join requests from teams and not people?
<paultag> This has turned into a major pita :)
<jml> paultag, Launchpad doesn't have that feature.
<nigelb> paultag: hrm, write a script to reject individuals automatically?
<paultag> nigelb: too much work :(
<jml> paultag, why do you want to do that?
<nigelb> (I think it can be done)
<paultag> jml: ~locoteams should not have members requesting to join, just loco teams
<paultag> jml: and every day I get some guy who thinks it's a great idea to request to join that team
<paultag> jml: and every day I have to decine it
<paultag> decline *
<jml> paultag, I can see why that would be irritating.
<nigelb> paultag: not much of work really, talk to these awesome folks ;)
<paultag> jml: How hard would it be to patch up? I'm not opposed to coding
<paultag> nigelb: yeah but I still have to run the script :)
<nigelb> paultag: cron
<paultag> nigelb: meh :)
<jml> paultag, introducing it into Launchpad seems like overkill to me. I doubt any other team would want to be configured in such a way.
<paultag> jml: fair enough. I'll just have to have my server do that nightly or something like nigelb said
<paultag> jml: thanks
<jml> paultag, np.
<jml> paultag, procmail might be another option.
<paultag> humm, yes, true
<jml> paultag, that way you can ditch the email at the same time :)
<paultag> jml: +1, thanks, I think I might do it that way -- it's "push" and saves me the email :)
<jml> paultag, my pleasure. good luck!
<paultag> thanks!
<sensae> Hello. I've used the import feature to create a bzr branch from my git repo, but now it automatically pulls every 3 hours. This isn't the behavior I want - how do I stop the imports?
<jml> sensae, hmm.
<jml> sensae, what's the branch?
<jml> sensae, also, why don't you want the Bazaar branch kept up-to-date?
<sensae> jml: https://code.launchpad.net/~blainepace/xenscripts/trunk
<sensae> jml: I'm moving my development to launchpad, I just wanted a single import before I delete the github repo.
<jml> sensae, I like that reason :)
<jml> sensae, do you see a link that page saying something like "Edit import source or review import"?
<sensae> jml: Nothing like that.
<jml> sensae, ok, thanks. it must be an admin control.
<jml> sensae, I've stopped the import.
<jml> sensae, I'm not sure there any easy way for you to have done so.
<sensae> jml: Thanks. I had spent some time looking around and hadn't found one. I think for now if I import more repositories I'll do it myself with bzr-git :)
<jml> sensae, yeah. that might be easier.
<jml> sensae, I'll file a bug...
<sensae> jml: alright.
<mpt> holy crap that duplicate search was fast
 * mpt applauds lifeless 
<jml> mpt, it's nice. although I've filed a couple of near-dupes today that I probably wouldn't have under the more generous search.
<pc_magas> hi where can I ask for building pacjages?
<maxb> pc_magas: What about building packages?
<pc_magas> I have created a program in C by myself and I want to upload to launchpad
<pc_magas> but there is a problem to make in a package to upload in it
<pc_magas> on it
<pc_magas> but i cannot find the channel
<nigelb> #ubuntu-packaging would be one place.
<pc_magas> thanks
<mpt> Could someone possibly revive bazaar.launchpad.net?
<beuno> mpt, all dead. or only specific file?
<mpt> beuno, ah, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-me/trunk/files was giving me "Internal server error", but now it's back
<beuno> mpt, right
<beuno> so F5 multiple times is sometimes needed
<beuno> as we've fixed problems with loggerhead, the remaining ones are getting more and more obscure
<paultag> Hey, can I have someone abort a recipie pending?
<paultag> It's targeted for the wrong PPA
<paultag> 1368, 1369 and 1370
<kklimonda> hey, is it possible to set up an existing mailing list as a contact for LP group?
<kklimonda> we don't have any contact set for ~ubuntu-pl and, when owner tried to set ubuntu-pl@lists.ubuntu.com as contact, it didn't work - a confirmation email never made it to ML.
<nigelb> kklimonda: it would have gone to the moderation queue.
<nigelb> Did you ask the list admnin to check that?
<kklimonda> nigelb: will do :)
<ahasenack> guys, 6h to *start* building a package in my ppa, is there a problem or is the queue just too full?
<ahasenack> and the package was accepted 2h ago
<soren> ahasenack: https://launchpad.net/builders/
<soren> ahasenack: Just a long queue. It's quite common.
<ahasenack> soren: thanks, interesting page
<soren> ahasenack: Very much so. I don't know if it's linked from anywhere, so it's one of my few memorised launchpad URLs.
<ahasenack> soren: am I reading it right? One build per machine?
<soren> ahasenack: Yes.
<soren> ahasenack: Some of them are virtual machines, so it's multiple per physical box, but otherwise yes.
<ahasenack> ok
<fooey> hi, I'm creating a source package that's dependent on libapreq2-dev, building on lucid.
<fooey> The problem is that apreq2-dev is broken, and I'm unsure it will be fixed in lucid. I've got a question about it here:
<fooey> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libapreq2/+question/121583
<fooey> anyway, I have a workaround but I'm unsure of an elegant way to determine either the distribution name or the apreq2-dev version number within the debian/rules file. Is there a convention to follow?
<fooey> anyone here?
<james_w> don't link using .la files?
<james_w> I don't know if they provide a way for you to get the version
<james_w> the usual way to fix it would be to depend on a fixed version. You could upload the package to your PPA in the meantime, as a rebuild is all it should take to fix it
<fooey> but the rebuild will tickle the code that would execute the fix.
<fooey> and btw, the package doesn't link to .la files. I'm using values returned from apreq2-config
<wgrant> Where are all the builders?
<wgrant> lamont: Did you work out what was up with allspice?
<lamont> wgrant: sort of
<lamont> wgrant: bug 623975
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 623975 in Soyuz "build-manager fails to correctly handle +new slaves (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/623975
<lamont> so once we restarted b-m?  happy.  and then confirmed when we did roseapple after that
<wgrant> lamont: Huh.
<wgrant> What was the first reason for aborting it?
<lamont> b-m claimed that it forgot about the build it had... only thing was, it never had one
<lamont> or some such
<lamont> it basically woke up dead
<wgrant> Yeah, I was wondering which build it thought it hda.
<lamont> I put the timestamp in for roseapple just so we could go stare at the logs later...
<lamont> it wasn't quite a priority at the time
<wgrant> Heh.
#launchpad 2010-08-26
<kklimonda> we don't have any contact set for ~ubuntu-pl and, when owner tried to set ubuntu-pl@lists.ubuntu.com as contact, it didn't work - a confirmation email never made it to ML. I've asked list admin and there aren't any messages in the moderation queue.. any ideas? :)
* danilos changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: danilos | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<czajkowski> aloha can comeone help with https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-registry/+question/122827  please ?
<sinzui> czajkowski, I'll assign your question to an admin who can make the change
<czajkowski> sinzui: thanks
<czajkowski> I never know who to poke
<Laney> Is it feasible to have the PPA builders build distro packages when their queues are empty?
<Laney> armel has a queue length of 62, but the PPA queue is currently at 0
<bigjools> at some point yes
<Laney> yeah
<bigjools> we have other improvements coming first :)
<persia> really?  Doesn't that require harmonising architecural models for PPAs and regular builders?  And wouldn't that require someone to write a virtualisation hypervisor for armel?
<Laney> there are already armel ppa builders
<persia> the armel PPA builds aren't hypervised, and seem to behave differently than the non-armel PPA builders (but I don't know the specifics)
<weather15> ANyone know what to do about this: bzr: ERROR: Connection error: curl connection error (server certificate verification failed. CAfile: /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt CRLfile: none) on https://launchpad.net/~webmaster-techhelper/%2Bsshkeys
<weather15> The problem is on this network all traffic is routed through a proxy
<weather15> includeing SSL traffic
<weather15> The proxy server issues a certicate for every website using SSL
<weather15> This causes the verification to fail
<danilos> weather15, hi
<weather15> Hi
<danilos> weather15, what are you trying to do when you get that?
<weather15> was reading for help it says to contact you
<weather15> Login to Launchpad using bzr
<danilos> weather15, using "bzr login"?
<weather15> bzr launchpad-login
<danilos> weather15, if the proxy server is rewriting security certificates, the communication is not really secure
<weather15> Yes I understand that
<weather15> This way the traffic gets filtered for viruses and such
<danilos> weather15, so, it's expected that you can't log in
<weather15> What can I do about it then
<weather15> Considering I can login to home on VPN I guess I could work around
<weather15> How ever I am using a proxy at home too which is the same thing but I think I can bypass the interception of the traffic
<weather15> considering in the admin
<weather15> That fixed the problem
<danilos> weather15, you can either use anonymous access (http) or not use such a proxy
<weather15> on this network the proxy is transparent so
<weather15> not much i can do but login to home and change my transparent home proxy
<weather15> Like i DID
<weather15> Anyone else having trouble deleteing branches on Edge?
<weather15> Keeps returning this error:   (Error ID: OOPS-1699EC1641)
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1699EC1641
<weather15> I'm not sure if this is because there is a recipe attached
<weather15> so I tried to delete the recipe and: (Error ID: OOPS-1699EC1655)
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1699EC1655
<danilos> rockstar, abentley: hi, please look at the OOPSes weather15 is mentioning (having trouble deleting a branch with a recipe attached)
<abentley> danilos, that's a bug that I don't think we have a workaround for.
<danilos> abentley, right, thanks
* danilos changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<ahasenack> hey guys, I'm getting this constantly: "Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server."
<ahasenack> url is https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ahasenack/landscape/qa-scripts/files
<ahasenack> just doesn't open
<ahasenack> hi guys, "http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cloud-init-dev/cloud-init/trunk/files/head:/doc/examples/" isn't working, saying "Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.", something going on in general or just me?
<salgado> LOSA ping.  looks like codebrowse needs a kick (^)
<mbarnett> salgado: yupyup... it has been starting up for about 3 minutes now
<mbarnett> hopefully it will finish starting soon!
<salgado> ahasenack, ^
<salgado> thanks mbarnett
<ahasenack> salgado: thanks
<mbarnett> everything should be back to normal now.
<micahg> is it my imagination or is the text in comments on LP large now?
<BlackZ> micahg: no, it's isn't your imagination, that happens to me too, are you using edge.launchpad.net ?
<micahg> BlackZ: yep
<micahg> deryck: is the above worth filing a bug or a known issue?
<deryck> micahg, already on it. for once. ;)
<micahg> deryck: heh, ok :)
 * deryck is getting bug number
<deryck> micahg, bug 624666
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 624666 in launchpad-web "Monospace fonts too large after adding Ubuntu font to font-family declaration (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/624666
<micahg> deryck: I trust you :)
 * micahg will increase the heat though :)
<deryck> bring the heat!
<fta> i wonder why each (ppa) builder gives so different build durations for almost identical packages
<fta> http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/ppa-build-durations.html
<fta> (last 100 builds of chromium daily)
<fta> hm, seems it's always hardy & jaunty taking twice the time as more recent dists, interesting
#launchpad 2010-08-27
<mtaylor> I am getting package rejected emails and I do not know why
<wgrant> mtaylor: What's the error message?
<mtaylor> wgrant: dpkg-source failed for drizzle_2010.08.1717-3.2~lucid01.dsc [return: 29]
<mtaylor> wgrant: quite possible that I've done something horribly horribly wrong ... but I hope not
<wgrant> mtaylor: Looks like your package breaks our backported dpkg. Can you extract it locally on Lucid?
<mtaylor> uh - lemme check
<mtaylor> (was built on a squeeze box - perhaps I should build these on a lucid box?)
<wgrant> Bonus points if you have a Karmic machine around on which to try it.
<mtaylor> I do
 * mtaylor likes working for a hosting company ... :)
<wgrant> Since we're running roughly Karmic's dpkg backported to Hardy.
<mtaylor> oh dear god
<wgrant> Hm?
<mtaylor> hardy is, um, old :)
<wgrant> It was the latest LTS when we did the backport :)
<mtaylor> hehe
<wgrant> I'm not sure when the DC is going to Lucid.
<thumper> hi mtaylor
<spm> wgrant: it's already started
<wgrant> spm: Yay.
<parentel> I'm trying to access staging.launchpad.net, and it says "Code Update In Progress", and to come here if the situation persists...  any news on that?
<mtaylor> hi thumper
<thumper> spm: ETA on staging coming up?
<spm> thumper: when you guess how long this piece of string is <== vaguely related answer. :-/
<thumper> parentel: perhaps another 10 minutes
<thumper> maybe?
<thumper> spm: BTW, that piece of string is 26.35cm long
<spm> maybe. I've been saying 5-15 mins for 35 mins now.
<spm> thumper: damn! you're *good*!
<thumper> spm: I know
 * spm always forgets 'modest' when describing thumper
<parentel> thanks for the information
<spm> staging codebrowse just went down, so must be getting closer...
<lifeless> spm: echannel :P
<spm> I am multi-channel confused
<lifeless> øsomething something death star?
<d1b> hi um
<d1b>  http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/maverick/checkbox/maverick/revision/18 doesn't work :/
<thumper> d1b: the code browser is undergoing rapid surgery right now
<d1b> thumper: so why can't i see a more useful error message?
<thumper> to pull its head out of its a#$%
<d1b> sounds great
<thumper> what are you seeing?
<spm> d1b: try now?
<d1b>   Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.
<d1b> now it works
<mtaylor> thumper: yay head out of ass!
<thumper> mtaylor: :)
<spm> mtaylor: a shower, or at least a good hair wash may be in order???
<mneptok> thumper: http://mneptok.com/launchpad_404.jpg <---- make it so
<thumper> mneptok: nice!
<thumper> mneptok: I'll pass the request to spm
<thumper> mneptok: although since I am fake-flacoste for a few weeks
<thumper> perhaps we should just ram it in (as they say)
<mwhudson> more appropriate for 503s, surely?
 * spm may not be able to stop laughing long enough to actually get that image cherry picked into prod...
<mneptok> that's "faux flacoste" monsieur ;)
<mneptok> OK, bbiab, time for yoga.
<mneptok> errr ... wait ... i ... uhhhh ....
<StevenK> ... so you can do that?
<spm> I was NOT trying to think that....
<mneptok> StevenK: mmmrmrmmfffmrmrmrffmrmfmfrrf
<StevenK> Oh, ew, I just saw "Rejecting telepathy-ring" on mawson
<mneptok> spm: what you want to try to avoid thinking is seeing that picture and remembering the phrase "open Launchpad API"
<spm> or menepolo... I still wait up screaming in the night from that one
<mneptok> (API = Ass Phrenology Interface)
<mneptok> spm: ooo! my friend sent another photo in that series.
<spm> pls do share. /me rapidly puts kurt on /ignore
 * mneptok feels the love :/
<spm> oh dear. nearly had a keyboard+drink incident...
<mneptok> how about something from the other end of the spectrum. this is a photo i sent to Linux Format to accompany an interview. they didn't run it. http://mneptok.com/bang.jpg
<spm> surely they'd realise by now that all linux folks are gun nutters?
<StevenK> We all aren't esr, thank you very much
<mneptok> yet. but he's pretty sure it'll happen soon.
<mwhudson> errrrrrrrrr
<mneptok> (that's when i rotate that rifle 180 degrees)
 * mwhudson chuckles
<micahg> I just got a google maps APi error on edge
<mtaylor> mneptok: bwahahaha
<mneptok> mwhudson: http://mneptok.com/launchpad_503.jpg  <----- howzzat?
<mwhudson> mneptok: :)
<janimo> Are the restrictions on packages in a PPA the same as for those in the official Ubuntu archives? I saw the policy https://help.launchpad.net/PPATermsofUse but does not explicitly mention patents. So would libdvdcss2 for example be unfit?
<noodles775> janimo: I'm not sure, but I assume the rule would be: If its published in main/universe then it's OK, if it's not published there (for legal reasons) then not.
<noodles775> bigjools: ?
<noodles775> 09:58 < janimo> Are the restrictions on packages in a PPA the same as for those in the official Ubuntu archives? I saw the policy  https://help.launchpad.net/PPATermsofUse but does not explicitly mention patents. So would libdvdcss2 for example be unfit?
<bigjools> the only restriction I know of is that it's covered by a recognised open source licence
<persia> Hrm?  So I can't release it under "Persia's License", which is a modified ISC to replace "The Copyright Holder" with "Emmet Hikory"?
 * persia has seen *heaps* of software in PPAs that have that level of modification.
<janimo> bigjools: besides the license the policy text says it should distributable by Canonical, but that is vagie
<bigjools> the actual line says "released under a license permitting redistribution free of charge"
<persia> That makes more sense.  That's Canonical refusing liability for redistribution costs.
<bigjools> janimo: that does seem a little vague
<wgrant> It's not actually terribly vague.
<janimo> anyway thanks. I was wiondering if libdvdcss2 which is FOSS but patent encumbered I guess as most distros shy away from distributing it
<persia> Indeed.  It's fairly standard language.
<janimo> persia: yes, standard legal langues, thus vague :)
<persia> Merely technical, much as smalltalk is not always readable to the layperson
<bigjools> I know next to nothing about licensing/patents so I'll wait for someone who does
<persia> Unofficially, the key bit is that the software be licensed to Canonical in a way that allows Canonical to allow arbitrary folks to download it however they like.  The rest is just preferred social engineering, and perhaps unacceptable terms.
<dholbach> heya
<dholbach> can somebody explain to me what's up with bug 625120? :)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 625120 in loco-directory "Wrong Launchpad ID when changed "name" (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/625120
<Stefyy> can you tell me how to see videos from youtube?
<noodles775> hi dholbach . From what I can make out on the bug, it looks like the loco APP stores the LP username. When the user updates their name in LP, and they login/logout of SSO, the signing showns the new username on SSO, but the loco app still has the old...
<noodles775> hrm
<janimo> Stefyy: ask in the #ubuntu channel next time (but probably you need to instal the flashplugin-installer package)
<einstein1969> hi to all
<noodles775> dholbach: can you check the admin interface for the loco app, and check for both usernames?
<dholbach> noodles775, the LD updates information about the admins and owners of LP teams in a cronjob
<noodles775> dholbach: Yep, but he's still being shown his old username once redirected back to loco isn't he?
<dholbach> yeah, I just don't know why
<noodles775> dholbach: Do you have access to the admin site for loco? if so, the data may reveal all :)
<dholbach> noodles775, hang on for a sec, I need to dig it out again
<dholbach> noodles775, just chatting with stuartm from isd, he might have some code for me to fix it
<dholbach> thanks a lot noodles775
<noodles775> dholbach: great.
<dholbach> noodles775, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/625120/comments/9 - thanks again
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 625120 in loco-directory "Wrong Launchpad ID when changed "name" (affected: 2, heat: 14)" [High,Confirmed]
<noodles775> dholbach: great!
<einstein1969> I am following a bug (623450) on "zenity" and "gnome system monitor". But it's' been placed in state "invalid". Now I have found a way to reproduce and I updated the bug. With this state, will ' considered?
<noodles775> Hi einstein1969, best to check with the zenity people, but given that you've both commented that you are able to reproduce, I think it is safe to set it back to New.
<einstein1969> noodles775: can " i " set back to new?
<einstein1969> noodles775: where i find the zenity people or "gnome system monitor" people?
<noodles775> einstein1969: All the relevant people are subscribed to the bug, so they will have received your update (and Muflone's).
<noodles775> einstein1969: regarding setting it back to new, what happens when you click on 'Invalid' at the top of the bug?
<noodles775> If nothing happens, then you can't update it (but it's not yet been a day, give them some time :) ).
<einstein1969> thanks noodles775 :)
<noodles775> no problem.
<bencer> can i copy binaries from partner repository to my ppa without rebuilding
<bigjools> bencer: why do you need to do that?
<bencer> bigjools: on eBox Platform we use PPA as the main repository, and now we have a module for zarafa
<bigjools> also see https://help.launchpad.net/PPATermsofUse
<bencer> we would like to avoid people having to add two repositories more
<bencer> and currently, launchpad is taking so many ours to build our packages ...
<bigjools> that will improve, there was a problem with a new kernel breaking xen
<bigjools> the builders are all back up now
<bencer> also I ask myself if launchpad could give more building priority to native ubuntu projects
<bencer> to other "normal" users
<bencer> we are releasing on 1st, and with current building times, we need the final release ready 2-3 days in advance ...
<bigjools> everyone who uses the build farm thinks their builds are more important than everyone else's :)
<bigjools> anyway, copying partner packages to a PPA would break the terms of use
<bencer> bigjools: i know :)
<bencer> bigjools: we are using zarafa open source version
<bencer> about building priority, imho its not the same building a custom package that an ubuntu native project
<bencer> and would be very sad for us, moving away from launchpad because we can't deal with that build times
<bencer> anyway, good to listen that's going to improve back
<bigjools> bencer: yes, the current queue is less than an hour
<bencer> bigjools: that's good enough, thanks :)
<bencer> an other feature request that we have raised a couple of times before is ppa statistics
<bencer> we know how many people download the installer, but not how many uses the ppa
<bigjools> bencer: it's in progress - we found some problems with the script that's supposed to produce them (in that it eats all the server memory)
<bencer> oh that's great news!
<bigjools> talking of which, noodles775, did you file another bug about that?
<bencer> bigjools: is there any estimated date for it ? could we help with something ?
<noodles775> I did... looking
<bigjools> great
<bigjools> bencer: if you want to help code on the bug, you can!
<noodles775> bug 622765
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 622765 in Launchpad Foundations "apache-log-parser should parse one file at a time (affected: 1, heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/622765
<bigjools> thanks noodles775
<bigjools> bencer: let me know if that's something you want to help fix
<bencer> i'll send a message to all the guys here asking for a volunteer, otherwise i'll try to have a look at that myself next week
<bencer> now all our efforts are on the release, which is next week :)
<bencer> bigjools: noodles775 i will come to you about this bug next week, thanks dudes
<bigjools> great
<Laney> is it just me or did various text on edge get huge recently?
<jpds> Laney: Ubuntu font?
<Laney> jpds: For example changelogs and bug comments
<Laney> http://orangesquash.org.uk/~laney/huge.png somewhat like that
<maxb> Laney: It's not just you
<Laney> maxb: is there a bug?
<maxb> Not that I know of, but it has been mentioned here
<maxb> the problem that is, not a bug
<weather15> Hello Everyone
<weather15> Anyone know why I can't seem to delete a recipe and a branch on edge?
<AJenbo> Why are all bugreports i make marked as privat?
<jpds> AJenbo: Are they apport bugs?
<AJenbo> jpds, yeah i think so.
<jpds> AJenbo: Those are private by default, the collected files attached can potentially contain private data.
<AJenbo> The last one i just sendt in was done from a fresh live CD where ubiquity crashed
<AJenbo> jpds, ok, makes sence
<AJenbo> i'll have to take note next time i report some thing manually
<AJenbo> jpds, is this a new setting (with in the last 6 months or so)?
<jpds> AJenbo: I think it has always been that way.
<AJenbo> ok, i never noticed it befor i reported on a U1 account issue
<AJenbo> and then sudenly every thing seamed to be private
<AJenbo> maybe just a change of habits :)
<bsaibes> Is the Staging server up? I have been trying to use it since yesterday, it err with staging server is currently getting code  update
<serfus> hey guys, i'm trying to add a related FAQ to a question on launchpad but seem like no matter what i do i get error "You didn't modify the linked FAQ."
<serfus> what do i need to do in order to post that FAQ ?
<dpm> abentley, rockstar, henninge pointed me to you guys as the experts on this. Are mirrored branches read-only? I'm wondering if a mirrored branch can be used as the source for automatic translation exports
<nigelb> It might be protected.
<nigelb> serfus: I think somone here would help you with that :)
<nigelb> i.e. you can say what needs to be added
<abentley> dpm, mirrored branches are read-only for users.  They are written to only by the mirroring process.
<dpm> ok, thanks abentley!
<al> yea, thanks :>
<serfus> nigelb, i'm trying to add to this https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+question/122944 question a link from the ubuntu wiki
<ari-tczew> I have a problem with launchpad - browser firefox. Every visited launchpad's page giving an error about API server refused. 'client parametr is not valid'.
<ari-tczew> micahg: ^
<serfus> ari-tczew, https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-registry/+question/123004
<serfus> that's a problem with google itself
<nigelb> ari-tczew: google maps something?
<abentley> bigjools, which ppa is breaking this? http://librarian.dogfood.launchpad.net/51750858/buildlog.txt.gz  Is it because there are no bzr-builder packages for dapper?
<ari-tczew> nigelb: perhaps, because 'bugs' page doesn
<ari-tczew> doesn't give an error
<bigjools> abentley: I don;t know, the build URL is more useful
<abentley> bigjools, https://code.dogfood.launchpad.net/~abentley/+recipe/wakeonlan-lucid/+build/286
<bigjools> oh wait - bzr-builder-dev
<bigjools> bzr-builder-dev is not set up for dapper
<abentley> bigjools, okay.  Can we disable using that PPA?  This version of launchpad-buildd runs bzr-builder in the host.
<bigjools> abentley: just upload a dummy package to dapper in that PPA
<bigjools> or, don't build recipes on dapper ...!
<abentley> bigjools, you say that like I should know how to create a dummy package.
<abentley> bigjools, I'd like to be able to build recipes on dapper if the technology permits.
<bigjools> abentley: copy something then
<micahg> ari-tczew: I had that last night I wasn't sure if it was an LP issue or Google issue
<micahg> ari-tczew: are you on edge.launchpad.net?
<ari-tczew> micahg: no, normal launchpad.net
<sinzui> I am going to remove maps from user and team pages. I think we will cherry pick this into production
<micahg> ari-tczew: I would guess it's a google issue then
<micahg> wait, it seems they might have added a new parameter (sensor)
<sinzui> Google's SSL map server is broken, or more likely that data about paid clients is broken
<micahg> sinzui: have you seen this: http://code.google.com/apis/maps/documentation/geocoding/#GeocodingRequests
<nigelb> micahg: the sensor thing has been there for a looong time
<nigelb> I think its from 1.3
<micahg> nigelb: oh, ok, nm then :)
<nigelb> err s/1.3/v#
<nigelb> *V3
<sinzui> I have not.
<nigelb> Gah, typing fail
<exarkun> 'The Google Maps API server rejected your request. The "client" parameter specified in the request is invalid.'
<komputes> SPAM FOUND: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ntfs-3g/+bug/175503/comments/27
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 175503 in ntfs-3g (Ubuntu Jaunty) "User-friendly automounting of ntfs partitions with an unclean logfile (affected: 2, heat: 7)" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<nigelb> komputes: could you open a question?
<komputes> nigelb: sure, for which project?
<sinzui> exarkun, see bug 624981
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 624981 in Launchpad Registry "The Google Maps API server rejected your request (affected: 11, heat: 60)" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/624981
<exarkun> Ah.  Thanks.
<nigelb> komputes: LP would do :)
<komputes> nigelb: done - https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/123016
<nigelb> I hope one of the losas take a look soon :)
<soren> It seems Launchpad's Google Maps API key expired or something.
<soren> If I go to e.g. https://edge.launchpad.net/~openstack I get an error:
<soren> Um... it's in Danish, so it'll probably not be very useful :)
<soren> Short version: Google Maps server rejects the request saying the "client" parameter is invalid.
<Ursinha> soren, there's a bug for it
<Ursinha> (not sure I'm online now or if anyone else already replied you)
<soren> Ursinha: I read you loud an clear, and no, noone responded yet.
<soren> Ursinha: But ok, cool, if someone's on top of it, that's great.
<beuno> soren, it's a known issue from Google
<beuno> the bug has been reported and we're waiting on them
<beuno> sinzui, are there any plans to cowboy a fix?
<sinzui> beuno, I just confirmed I cannot trust the feature flag.
<soren> beuno: Oh, wow.
<sinzui> beuno, the issue is not just turning it of, it is being able to turn it on when google fixes its issue
<daker> hello
<daker> i have a problem
<goundy> Hi
<goundy> still no coming projects wiki support ?
<lucidfox> How do I add a download to a Launchpad project?
<james_w> lucidfox: you need to create a release first
<lucidfox> james_w> How do I do that, assuming the project doesn't use bzr?
<james_w> lucidfox: nothing to do with bzr here
<lucidfox> Ah right
<lucidfox> I see "Create release" no
<lucidfox> * now
<lucidfox> james_w> Found it, thanks, made a release. Is it possible to link different git branches to different bzr branches?
<james_w> lucidfox: link in what way?
<lucidfox> through the VCS import system
<james_w> ah, I see
<james_w> no, not yet
<james_w> though work is in progress I think
<lucidfox> james_w> also, it turns out that the git branch I'm trying to mirror is already linked to a different LP project
<james_w> lucidfox: is your project more "correct" for it?
<lucidfox> I'd assume so - the project is gtkpod, the git repository in question is gtkpod's upstream git, and the other project is gpod-sharp, which is now merged anyway
<lucidfox> into libgpod
<james_w> sounds about right
<james_w> if you file a question on LP explaining that then someone should be able to move it over
<vish> the lp fonts just switch to Ubuntu fonts?  or is that something my system is doing now?
 * vish thought lp fonts were hard-coded
<MichealH> The google Maps thing has broken for he
<kklimonda> yeah
<MichealH> Is it broken for everyone?
<kklimonda> with a nasty error
<Ursinha> MichealH, yes, it is
<Ursinha> it's a known bug
<MichealH> Ahh Okay
 * Ursinha goes find the number
<Ursinha> MichealH, bug 624981
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 624981 in Launchpad Registry "The Google Maps API server rejected your request (affected: 13, heat: 70)" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/624981
<MichealH> Okay
<MichealH> Can I say the bug affects me?
* Ursinha changed the topic of #launchpad to: "The Google Maps API server rejected your request" is a known bug and it's being worked on: bug 624981 | http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<Ursinha> MichealH, sure
<MichealH> Done
<aaronfournier> I'm having trouble posting a bug on Launchpad due to not being able to send a referer. I installed the Firefox add on that should let me send one, but it's still giving me an error :/
<aaronfournier> Is there something I should be doing to be able to send one?
<aaronfournier> I did look through the above links (and Google) and didn't find anything that could help. I'll search more if I have to, but I was hoping someone here could help me.
<aaronfournier> Is there anyone who can help me with referer headers in Launchpad?
<aaronfournier> Nevermind
<aaronfournier> Fixed it...
<pmatulis> i cannot view an attachment i uploaded to a (private) bug today ("file not found").  when i download it i can view it.  anyone?
<aaronfournier> pmatulis, can you view attachments from public bugs?
<pmatulis> aaronfournier: can you point me to one?  :)
<pmatulis> aaronfournier: actually, yes, just found one
<pmatulis> aaronfournier: now i'm trying to find another private one
<aaronfournier> pmatulis: well I was looking around hoping to find a way to help you, but I'm not sure if I will be able  to, sorry :|
<KruyKaze> hi everyone
<KruyKaze> is there an easy way to take my lucid PPA's and use them on Maveric ?
#launchpad 2010-08-28
<valorie> oh, the bug is known
<valorie> good deal
<Andre_Gondim> bug 62498
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 62498 in Ubuntu "problems --> resolution in Kubuntu 6.06.1 (affected: 0, heat: 2)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/62498
<Andre_Gondim> bug 624981
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 624981 in Launchpad Registry "The Google Maps API server rejected your request (affected: 18, heat: 90)" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/624981
<bilalakhtar> Whenever I am opening someone's profile on LP, some Google API error message is coming. Anyone else facing this problem?
<persia> Everyone.  Ignore it.
<bilalakhtar> ah ok
<lucidfox> How should I specify the release URL pattern for SourceForge hosted downloads?
<lantash> Can somebody increase the priority of the recipe builds (meant to be daily builds, ironically) http://bit.ly/bLehbw and http://bit.ly/bIKIw8 a bit? They've been requested over a week ago.
<bilalakhtar> Shouldn't this channel have the +t tag?
<bilalakhtar> since anyone can change the topic over here right now
<lucidfox> What are recipes anyway?
<lantash> Recipes make it possible for Launchpad to build a package from a source branch (e.g. for daily test builds). https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/SourceBuilds
<lantash> It considerably lowers the barrier for testing the latest code of a project, as users only need to add a PPA to their system.
<maxb> < bilalakhtar> since anyone can change the topic over here right now  <---- and that's a useful thing
<persia> bilalakhtar : the current state is intentional.
#launchpad 2010-08-29
<huayra> is the GoogleMaps API error present only in edge or also in the main site?
<huayra> it is indeed irritating the living life out of me!!??
<jpds> huayra: Both; see /topic.
<huayra> ops, sorry
<huayra> ok, thx
<huayra> :)
<ari-tczew> Firefox couldn't find server lplibrarian.internal.
<ari-tczew> launchpad provides wrong links. IIRC it should be launchpadlibrarian.net
<wgrant> ari-tczew: Where are you seeing these links?
<wgrant> On an old security package?
<ari-tczew> wgrant: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ircd-hybrid/+changelog
<wgrant> Ah, diffs.
<persia> +changelog is infinitely broken anyway
<wgrant> I don't recall if I've fixed that.
<goundy> Hi
<goundy> "The Google Maps API server rejected your request. The "client" parameter specified in the request is invalid"
<goundy> Are you guys having this while being on some launchpad pages with google map ?
<persia> goundy, All of them.
<goundy> persia, not all of the pages for me, just pages with maps
<wgrant> goundy: Known issue, affecting everybody. For now, uncheck the 'Display map' checkbox, which will disable it globally for you.
<goundy> wgrant, thank you
<persia> goundy, Sorry : I meant "pages with maps" for them.
<goundy> persia, np :) ty
<ccm> Hi there, can somebody tell me, what "1702carambolalaunchpad14" means as a launchpad login error code?
<ccm> Actually I also get: 1702carambolalaunchpad17
<kklimonda> probably an oops id number
<AndresEr> What firefox addons are known to block REFERER header?
<LinuxJedi> hi guys, anyone know why this API call won't list files? : https://api.edge.launchpad.net/1.0/drizzle/dexter/2010-08-16/files  It is linked to in https://api.edge.launchpad.net/1.0/drizzle/dexter/2010-08-16/ and there are files for that release
<bilalakhtar> Someone just marked bug 1 invalid, and I am unable to re-open it.
<bilalakhtar> Timeout
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share (affected: 557, heat: 2856)" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<bilalakhtar> hey, back in progress! worked!
#launchpad 2011-08-22
<mrevell> Hi
<bigjools> DNS777: ping
<czajkowski> mrevell: so glad my bug on how to suscribe to a bug is confusing to other people also
<mrevell> czajkowski: I'm gonna take a look at it this afternoon.
<czajkowski> mrevell: :) yay
<mrevell> :)
* benji changed the topic of #launchpad to: PPA uploads are working, it just looks bad: https://launchpad.net/bugs/798957 | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: benji | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<nigelb> mrevell: hehe, cute vid :)
<nigelb> where do you find these gems? :P
<mrevell> nigelb, It's lodged in my brain as a memory of 1990s Britain :)
<nigelb> mrevell: heh :)
<nyuszika7h> benji: o_O How did you change topic without being opped?
<nyuszika7h> Oh, no +t.
<benji> I'm just cool like that.
<nyuszika7h> I first thought that you're an IRCop or something, but whois would have shown that,
<zyga-siesta> I cannot seem to call launchpad.me.getPPAByName() as anonymous user, is this expected?
<wgrant> zyga-siesta: launchpad.me doesn't make sense when anonymous.
<wgrant> Since the anonymous user hopefully doesn't have PPAs.
<zyga-siesta> wgrant, oh
<zyga-siesta> wgrant, so how should I call this?
<wgrant> launchpad.people['someperson'].getPPAByName(name='someppa')
<zyga-siesta> I just want to avoid having to authenticate as anything, the ppa is public and I will only do read request
<zyga-siesta> ?
<zyga-siesta> wgrant, I need to know the owner of the PPA?
<wgrant> zyga-siesta: Yes. PPA names are local to the owner.
<wgrant> eg. the default name is 'ppa'.
<zyga-siesta> wgrant, ah
<zyga-siesta> wgrant, I know about that, I just misunderstood the ppa
<zyga-siesta> wgrant, I used to call "launchpadlib.me.getPPAByName("someuser/ppa")
<zyga-siesta> wgrant, the "name" is certainly confusing I'd say
<zyga-siesta> ok
<wgrant> zyga-siesta: Well, look at what object it is on :)
<wgrant> getPPAByName is on person.
<zyga-siesta> ah, right
<zyga-siesta> I find the API confusing still but that works
<zyga-siesta> thanjks
<AlecTaylor> hi
<AlecTaylor> I'm looking for a good (locally-hostable) Intranet frontend which integrates with Active Directory (including groups). Know of one?
<dieck> AlecTaylor: I suppose #launchpad is not the right location to ask about this feature, but Plone interacts nicely with AD
<dieck> once set up correctly, which can be a pita
<AlecTaylor> Hmm
<AlecTaylor> Thanks
<cnd> who can I ask about lp:ubuntu/gvfs being out of date?
<maxb> http://package-import.ubuntu.com/status/ is the first place to check
<cnd> maxb: looks like it's due to an error: http://package-import.ubuntu.com/status/gvfs.html#2011-07-07 12:41:25.638781
<cnd> what should I do with this information?
<cnd> is it likely to be fixed any time soon, or should I fall back to creating debdiffs until it is resolved?
<maxb> The error can mainly be summed up as the importer having a disagreement with a manually committed revision, and further interacting with what turned out to be an unwise call in setting append_revisions_only on package branches without fully analysing the kind of things the importer does to them
<cnd> maxb: thanks for the explanation of the error :), do you know if it is something that will be fixed soon?
<maxb> It could probably be fixed right now by backing out the append_revisions_only setting
<maxb> Is it something you were hoping to work on right now?
<cnd> maxb: I'm trying to help someone else by being a good patch pilot :)
<cnd> and they are very responsive right now
<cnd> so it would help to have a fix and get the branch updated asap
<cnd> but it's not a huge deal in the grand scheme of things
<cnd> maxb: thanks for fixing the gvfs branch issue!
<maxb> ah, it completed
<maxb> I wasn't certain it would :-)
<cnd> heh
<soren> If someone accidentally posted sensitive information in a bug comment, how can he get it deleted?
<soren> File a question against launchpad?
<doko> DNS777, may I ask, what you are testing in your PPA? these are mostly packages which do not change. why test them daily?
<flacoste> soren: yes
<flacoste> soren: specifying the bug and comment number # and an admin will hide the comment
<soren> flacoste: Thanks.
<mwhudson> not even an admin, any lp developer can do it
#launchpad 2011-08-23
<george_e> I've run into a packaging problem with my daily build...
<george_e> My package depends on libqtwebkit-dev on Maverick+.
<george_e> ...but those same files are provided by libqt4-dev on Luxid.
<george_e> *Lucid
<george_e> How can I list build dependencies for multiple Ubuntu releases in the same control file?
<george_e> Is there any special syntax I can use?
<nigelb> george_e: Hi, you should maybe ask in #ubuntu-packaging for packaging related help.
<george_e> nigelb: Oh, okay. Thanks!
<nigelb> There are probably more people lurking there who can help you :)
<george_e> Great.
<RAOF> george_e: The short answer is: you can't (easily).  It'd be easiest to have two recepies.
<george_e> RAOF: So create a separate daily build for Lucid then?
<RAOF> george_e: That's what I'd do.
<george_e> Okay.
<wgrant> george_e: Can't you just depend on 'libqtwebkit-dev | libqt4-dev (<< version-that-removed-them)'?
<george_e> wgrant: What would that syntax look like for Lucid?
<george_e> libqt4-dev (<<lucid)    ?
<wgrant> It needs to be a package version.
<wgrant> Perhaps << (4:4.7.0)
<george_e> wgrant: Okay, I see.
<george_e> Would this be preferable to creating a separate recipe?
<george_e> ...or am I creating extra headaches?
<wgrant> If it works, this is probably far more maintainable.
<wgrant> No need to maintain two branches.
<george_e> wgrant: Okay. I'll give it a shot. No harm in trying I guess.
<wgrant> Indeed.
<akoskm-> hi! variables presented on https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/SourceBuilds/Recipes the what I can use when forming package name?
<mrevell> Hi akoskm-
 * mrevell reminds himself of the page
<mrevell> akoskm-, Take a look at this part of the page: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/SourceBuilds/Recipes#Version numbers and substitution variables
<mrevell> You'll want to paste that into your browser, thanks to the spaces introduced by Moin's anchor name.
<mrevell> Or just scroll down to the "Version numbers and substitution variables" part of the page.
<Mkaysi> How is it possible that old bug is duplicate of new bug?
<akoskm-> mrevell: thanks! I was referring to that part. So, those are the only variables?
<akoskm-> because I'm importing my master branch from git, so it would be good to, example include the commit-id of last git import in the package name
<mrevell> akoskm-, Oh, I believe so, yes. jelmer or bigjools may be able to cinfirm if there are other variables you can use.
<jelmer> hi mrevell, akoskm-
<akoskm-> jelmer: hi
<jelmer> akoskm-, newer versions of bzr-builder support a {git-commit} variable that will contain the git commit sha
<akoskm-> \o/
<jelmer> akoskm-: however, that version is not (yet) deployed on Launchpad.
<akoskm-> jelmer: thank you! any suggestions how to temporary solve this, while while the new builder reaches launchpad?
<jelmer> akoskm-, you can still include the bzr revno in the version, but I don't think there's a work around to include the git commit sha
<jelmer> akoskm-, the relevant bug is bug 620132
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 620132 in Launchpad itself "wanted: recipe variable for upstream git commit id" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/620132
<tumbleweed> what's the point of putting a commit id in the version? they don't increase? (IIRC this was discussed on debian-devel a while back)
<tumbleweed> I guess there's no other way to annotate what was built, but putting it in the changelog would probably be preferable
<akoskm-> tumbleweed: easier to track packages between different platforms, we have releases for mac, windows, etc. bzr versions are known only here
<akoskm-> so including a piece of git commit-id can cleary identify the source version
<tumbleweed> yeah for bzr-builder there probably isn't a better solution
<akoskm-> jelmer, mrevell: thank you again!
<mrevell> No problem. Thanks jelmer¬
<jelmer> mrevell: ¬ to you too :P
<mrevell> jelmer, Haha, I have a new keyboard that I'm getting used to :)
<Laney> can someone help me ensure that mono is built on rothera or vernadsky if I sync it shortly?
<wgrant> Laney: You want to test that the fix works?
<wgrant> Because I thought it usually failed on those.
<Laney> elmo upgraded the kernel
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> Both of them are busy at the moment, but when they're done, sure.
<Laney> so we want to see if that changes things at al
<Laney> cheers, give me a ping when that is
<wgrant> Looks like vernadsky will be done in a minute or so.
<wgrant> Laney: OK, it's done. All i386 non-virt builders are on manual.
<wgrant> So sync away, I will bump the prio and unmanual vernadsky.
<Laney> ok
 * Laney hits the button
<Laney> syncpackage: Request succeeded; you should get an e-mail once it is processed.
<Laney> wgrant: ^
<wgrant> bigjools: How often does the PCJ job run?
<bigjools> wgrant: 5 mins
<bigjools> it's in with MAIN
<wgrant> Ah :(
<bigjools> see bug 770721
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 770721 in Launchpad itself "Schedule PackageCopyJob to run more frequently." [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/770721
<bigjools> we need an EXPEDITED or something
<wgrant> I thought it was done with run_jobs, but I guess that was IDSJ.
<bigjools> that's the nice thing about the job system, so many different ways to run a job....
<wgrant> Mmm, ParallelLimitedTaskConsumer with TwistedJobRunner...
<bigjools> we could use PG's NOTIFY
<wgrant> Ew.
<bigjools> nothing wrong with that
<wgrant> We'll have a perfectly good message queue soon.
<wgrant> ™
<bigjools> FSVO soon
<wgrant> OK, copied.
 * wgrant bumps.
<wgrant> Oh damn.
<wgrant> Missed zirconium.
<Laney> haha
<wgrant> Let me fix.
<wgrant> OK, now building on vernadsky :)
<Laney> cheers
<Laney> see you in an hour ... ;)
<bigjools> heh
<wgrant> Let's hope this works.
<Laney> upstream said he thought it was a kernel bug
<nigelb> I assume this the one where you said "sad" when the build was a success?
<Laney> the very same
<nigelb> fun. :)
<Laney> https://bugzilla.novell.com/show_bug.cgi?id=705190 for those following along at home
<ubot5> bugzilla.novell.com bug 705190 in misc "Thread start_delegate null" [Normal,New]
<Laney> wgrant: it failed, but oops — got started on verdansky again :-( Can you give it to roseapple if you're able?
<Laney> verdansky was busy with a build but I got unlucky with the timing and it finished just when I gave it back
<Laney> wgrant: also, looks like you let zirconium disabled
<gmb> PPA uploads are working, it just looks bad: https://launchpad.net/bugs/798957 | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: gmb | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 798957 in Launchpad itself "Uploads are seemingly (but not actually) rejected" [Critical,Triaged]
<gmb> Argh
* gmb changed the topic of #launchpad to: PPA uploads are working, it just looks bad: https://launchpad.net/bugs/798957 | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: gmb | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<gmb> Is what I meant to do.
<radifar> hi everyone
<radifar> anyone know what this mean?
<radifar> Error in Translation: 'msgstr' is not a valid PHP format string, unlike 'msgid'.  Reason: In the directive number 1, the character 'G' is not a valid  conversion specifier.
<radifar> I've got that message when I'm trying to review the translation in here:
<radifar> https://translations.launchpad.net/web-erp/trunk/+pots/weberp/id/+translate?show=new_suggestions
<danilos> radifar, most likely a problem with %G being used in a string inproperly marked as php-format
<danilos> radifar, let me take a look
<danilos> radifar, yeah, you need to file a bug against web-erp pointing at that message so they can fix it
<danilos> radifar, you can probably start at https://bugs.launchpad.net/web-erp/+filebug
<radifar> okay, thanks danilos
<radifar> I'll try that one
<danilos> radifar, tell them to remove "php-format" from that message (and if it gets inserted automatically, to use no-php-format style comment as described in gettext documentation)
<radifar> okay
<gvallarelli> Hi all
<gvallarelli> I'm using the launchpadlib and I've got an issue
<gvallarelli> with the login
<gvallarelli> that's the error http://pastebin.com/rHBaxb8q
<RichiH> are there any known problems with LP atm?
<RichiH> 2061canistellaunchpad190 & 2061canistellaunchpad188 -- i am unable to change my email address
<bigjools> are you asleep gmb? :)
<gmb> bigjools: No, got stuck in an in-depth review.
<bigjools> tough collision of roles
<gmb> bigjools: Yeah.
<gmb> gvallarelli: Hmm. I've never seen that error before. You're not behind some kind of proxy are you?
<gmb> RichiH: Not that I know of. Can you be more specific about your problem? Are you getting an error message when you try to change your email address?
<gvallarelli> gmb, a trasparent proxy I suppose
<gmb> gvallarelli: That would seem the most likely cause. Let me see if I can reproduce it here, just to be sure it's not staging being weird.
<gvallarelli> gmb, thanks
<gmb> gvallarelli: I'm not having any problems logging in normally or anonymously, I'm afraid.
<gmb> So I suspect that a transparent proxy might be your problem. I don't know how to work around that.
<gvallarelli> gmb, thanks I'll investigate
<gmb> ok
<beatpanic> gmb, hi! I'll add more info, gvallarelli is a colleague of mine, who is experimenting with launchpad too. we'are NATed and have a transparent proxy, maybe the issue could be also this? (that I have used launchpadlib previously) thanks
<gmb> beatpanic: That could well be the problem, but I don't know the best way to fix it, I'm afraid.
<beatpanic> gmb, no problem, thanks anyway for your help!
<gmb> np
<mars> gmb, ping
<gmb> mars: Hi
* gmb changed the topic of #launchpad to: PPA uploads are working, it just looks bad: https://launchpad.net/bugs/798957 | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<bdmurray> It looks to me like the subscribers portlet is sorted z->a
<bgamari> How can one delete a source tarball from a PPA?
<bgamari> I accidentally uploaded an incorrect .orig tarball and now Launchpad refuses to take packages since the new .orig differs from the original
<kiko> you'll need to rev the version
<kiko> there's no way around it
<bgamari> hmm
<bgamari> that's really unfortunate
<bgamari> Is there a reason this is such a hard rule?
<doko> how do I look at bug #507062 (always times out)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 507062 in libx11 (Ubuntu Lucid) "synaptic assert failure: synaptic: ../../src/xcb_io.c:385: _XAllocID: Assertion `ret != inval_id' failed." [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/507062
<bgamari> kiko: How would you recommend I bump the version? The correct version number is 1.5.0
<bgamari> kiko: I could bump it to 1.5.0.1
<bgamari> kiko: but that seems really yucky
<maxb> bgamari: I'd probably choose 1.5.0+real in this sort of circumstance
#launchpad 2011-08-24
<bgamari> maxb: Thanks
<micahg> are we back to one e-mail per change on launchpad?  I thought they were being bunched every X minutes (10 IIRC)
<micahg> hmm, I might be confusing changes w/comments...
<wgrant> micahg: Changes and comments are batched, but two comments are never sent together.
<micahg> wgrant: ok, makes sense then
<glatzor> hello
<glatzor> I would like to access a bug page, but it always creates a time out
<glatzor> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptdaemon/+bug/799982
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 799982 in aptdaemon (Ubuntu Oneiric) "aptd crashed with SystemError: E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)" [High,Confirmed]
<glatzor> perhaps this is a result of the high number of duplicates
<StevenK> The traceback seems to point in that direction, yes
<glatzor> StevenK, is there a way to access the traceback from the bug?
<StevenK> glatzor: Sadly, not for you.
<glatzor> StevenK, sorry, the traceback which is appended to the bug track
<glatzor> which was submitted by apport
<StevenK> Ah
<wgrant> https://launchpad.net/api/devel/bugs/799982/attachments
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 799982 in aptdaemon (Ubuntu Oneiric) "aptd crashed with SystemError: E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)" [High,Confirmed]
<wgrant> glatzor: ^^
<wgrant> Not pretty, but it works :)
<glatzor> wgrant, thanks. but it doesn't contain a link a to the traceback
<glatzor> only dependencies and proc status and map
<wgrant> glatzor: There must be no traceback, then :/
<mrevell> Hello
<dpm> hi good morning, could someone help me determine why translation templates are not being automatically generated for LightDM? https://translations.launchpad.net/lightdm
<dpm> it seems that the trunk template hasn't been updated for a while:
<dpm> https://translations.launchpad.net/lightdm/trunk
<candrea> Hello! Looking at https://launchpad.net/builders I see that i386 and amd64 builds for Ubuntu are going to the PPA builders instead of the official distribution builders (whose queue is empty). Is it right?
<mrevell> bigjools, wgrant: ^^^^
<bigjools> candrea: someone is doing a rebuild test
<bigjools> we use PPA builders for that
<candrea> bigjools, mh... shouldn't rebuild tests get a lower score? (If I recall correctly)
<mwhudson__> they do
<candrea> but I'm seeing builds with a build score of 5000
<bigjools> candrea: they are being selectively rescored so that the rebuild doesn't take forever.
<bigjools> normally yes, they come last
<candrea> bigjools, ah, what a pity :(
<candrea> I think I'll go with pbuilder; however thanks for your feedback
<bigjools> candrea: are you having a problem?
<candrea> bigjools, I've submitted a build, but according to Launchpad it will start in 12 hours
<d34df00d_> Hi there!
<d34df00d_> Just wondering, what's the state of .ts (Qt translations format) files support in Launchpad?
<bigjools> henninge or danilos? --^
<d34df00d_> lconvert surely does the job of converting ts <-> po, but seems like it loses some translation strings, or such.
<d34df00d_> At least, when I upload converted .pos back to LP after merging them with translations provided from other sources, LP doesn't recognize already translated strings, and the translation progress of the file is reset back to zero.
<henninge> d34df00d_: there is no plan to add support for more file formats.
<d34df00d_> Oh, that's a pity.
<henninge> d34df00d_: I guess what you are seeing is a result of the fact that LP does not support the fuzzy flag.
<Zereal> henninge: why? That will be really great help for all translators
<d34df00d_> I saw some feature requests regarding .ts support and was hoping it'd be implemented some day.
<d34df00d_> henninge: what's fuzzy flag? I'm afraid I'm a total newbie in gettext world :)
<henninge> Zereal, d34df00d_: http://bit.ly/nb7tIk for info about fuzzy support.
<Zereal> henninge: thnx
<henninge> d34df00d_: http://www.gnu.org/software/gettext/manual/
<d34df00d_> Oh, ok, thanks for the explanation.
<d34df00d_> henninge: and is there some kind of best practices or recommended workflow for apps using Qt translations?
<henninge> d34df00d_: Not that I am aware of, sorry.
<d34df00d_> Thanks anyway.
<d34df00d_> I've looked through those bugreports, and seems like I'm also facing these fuzzy strings support issues.
<pfarrell> hi! could someone please delete a project I registered: https://launchpad.net/adol-c ?
 * pfarrell is kinda surprised I can't delete projects myself
<wgrant> pfarrell: Could you ask at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad, to verify your identity?
<pfarrell> er, sure
<wgrant> pfarrell: We don't let you delete them yourself because others may have uploaded code or other content.
<wgrant> And deleting that too would be undesirable.
<pfarrell> although I will point out that https://launchpad.net/~pefarrell lists my freenode username, and if you check, I am registered with NickServ: is that sufficient?
<pfarrell> (it's no problem if not, I understand why you'd ask)
<wgrant> Indeed, but it's handy to have a question filed for tracking and such.
<wgrant> It'll only take like 5 seconds :)
<pfarrell> ok, sure
<pfarrell> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/169048
<wgrant> pfarrell: It's currently linked to the adolc source package in Ubuntu. Should I delete that?
<pfarrell> the linking, you mean?
<wgrant> Er, yes, that.
<pfarrell> yes, delete the linking
<pfarrell> it is an upstream project that isn't mine
<pfarrell> and it happens to be packaged in ubuntu
<pfarrell> but isn't managed via launchpad
<wgrant> You can still have a project for it, if you want.
<pfarrell> I wanted to use bzr on it because I thought they only had an svn repository, but it turns out they use git etc
<wgrant> There are lots of upstream projects registered for code imports.
<pfarrell> so I may as well live with them
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> Anyway, it is gone now.
<pfarrell> great, thanks :-)
<wgrant> np
<Laney> bigjools: do you think a sync blacklist feature in lp would be generically useful? we have an adhoc one for Ubuntu currently
<tumbleweed> Laney: isn't that what the "ignore" feature in +localpackagediffs tries to achieve?
<Laney> don't know
<Laney> is that enforced? can you query it through the api?
<Laney> it'd be nice to make sync-blacklist.txt go away so that is_blacklist is a bit less shonky :-)
<Laney> blacklisted
<dpm> hi again, could someone help me determine why translation templates are not being automatically generated for LightDM? https://translations.launchpad.net/lightdm
<dpm> https://translations.launchpad.net/lightdm/trunk
<henninge> dpm: Hi!
<dpm> hey henninge :)
<henninge> dpm: That problem is not new, is it?
<henninge> I think I have heard about that before.
<dpm> henninge, I filed a bug for another package a while ago, but I don't know if it's the same
<dpm> It was bug 817398
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 817398 in Launchpad itself "Launchpad doesn't generate a translation template for lp:eog" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/817398
<henninge> dpm: how urgent is this? LightDM, I mean.
<henninge> dpm: is there a similar bug about LightDM?
<bigjools> Laney: yes, that's what "ignored" is for, although it doesn't enforce it like the existing ubuntu scripts do, hence the slight difference in nomenclature
<Laney> will it fail an API copy?
<bigjools> No
<bigjools> the API script needs to check the status
<bigjools> I think there's enough API to emulate the current dev scripts
<Laney> can you get/set it via the API?
<dpm> henninge, in terms of urgency, it's not urgent. But it's an Ubuntu project, our default desktop manager and it'd be great that it could use LP correctly
<bigjools> yes
<Laney> ah, that's good
<bigjools> yes :)
<Laney> who can set? uploaders or administrators?
<dpm> henninge, there is no bug yet, no, I figured out I ask here first
<bigjools> archive admins
<Laney> sexy
<dpm> in case it's something that can be investigated quickly
<bigjools> the we UI uses the API actually, since it's all JS
<bigjools> web*
<Laney> tumbleweed: cjwatson: ^
<Laney> can we use that in syncpackage instead?
<bigjools> I can't remember the last time I did a feature that someone described as sexy
<Laney> dude, this whole thing is sexy as far as I'm concerned :-)
<bigjools> we've been working on it for the best part of a year!
<tumbleweed> Laney: ok, I can look at supporting it too, but obviously we still have to use the old sync list until it goes away (if it does)
<Laney> well, it should be imported into LP
<Laney> and then deprecated
<henninge> dpm: figuring this out will be a bit of work, so I'd like to finish my current task first.
<henninge> dpm: which will be sometime tomorrow.
<dpm> henninge, ok, thanks. Let's talk about it tomorrow
<henninge> great
<cjwatson> Laney: deprecating the old file involves not using sync-source.py any more, and there are still some blockers to that
<Laney> cjwatson: well, you could generate from Launchpad in the interim
<Laney> I mean deprecate as the interface for blacklisting
<cjwatson> or we could nobble sync-source to use the LP status bits
<cjwatson> (not volunteering)
<Laney> if it uses the API in other places, that shouldn't be too bad
<cjwatson> Laney: it's not an API script, but it can talk to the database directly
<Laney> cjwatson: oh, that's probably outside of my fear threshold to mess with then
<tumbleweed> Laney: just looked at the API, blacklisting appears to be between a particular parent and child pair, and I could only query it by looking for "Needs attention" differences (if there are any, then presumably it isn't blacklisted)
<Laney> tumbleweed: right, we want a global blacklist I suppose
<Laney> bigjools: is this possible?
<tumbleweed> Laney: there's also nothing currently blacklisted for all versions (but a bunch of packages blacklisted for the current version)
<tumbleweed> (it would help to have some stuff for testing)
<Laney> should be easy to copy one from the sync blacklist
<tumbleweed> if I were an archive admin :)
<Laney> or prod a friendly archive admin to do it for you
<Laney> :P
<bigjools> Laney: there's 2 types of blacklist: 1. for current versions, 2. for all versions
<tumbleweed> bigjools: from the API, they appear to be between a parent:child, rather than being child-wide. Correct?
<Laney> tumbleweed: are you looking at devel?
<tumbleweed> no
<Laney> getDifferencesTo there looks useful
<tumbleweed> err I thought you meant the IRC channel
<Laney> :-)
<tumbleweed> yes, that's what I'm proposing to use
<tumbleweed> yeah, all this stuff is only in the devel API version
<Laney> there's some stuff in 1.0 but it doesn't look really usable
<bigjools> yeah, look at devel
<bigjools> but let me check, I've not looked at the API definition for a while
<bigjools> tumbleweed: what do you mean by "child-wide" exactly?
<tumbleweed> bigjools: I mean if we blacklist something for syncing from unstable, will it be mentioned if I search for blacklisting from experimental?
<tumbleweed> (the API generally seems to assume multiple parents, but I don't know how much that is usable)
<Laney> do you search on the parent rather than the child?
<bigjools> tumbleweed: ah ok.  Differences are always between a child and a parent.  A child can have multiple parents (but Ubuntu does not).
<bigjools> so it won't be blacklisted from experimental in your example
<tumbleweed> Laney: you search on the pair
<tumbleweed> ok, so I should use unstable -> devel
<Laney> what if parent_series is None?
<tumbleweed> will those be copied to new devel releases?
<bigjools> you can leave parent_series blank and it defaults correctly to the context series parent(s)
<tumbleweed> ah, good
<bigjools> it should say that in apidoc
<Laney> I don't seem to be able to get the source package name and the comment from the DSD?
<tumbleweed> the differences API objects seem to have lots of blank attributes
<bigjools> huh, it doesn't expose the package name, that sucks
<tumbleweed> yeah, best I could come up with is searching for 'Needs attention' on the desired package name
<bigjools> yeah we could do with exposing more attributes
<bigjools> can you file a bug?
<tumbleweed> sure
 * tumbleweed also wishes there was a way to get package changelogs out of LP
<tumbleweed> at the moment we are using packages.debian.org's extracted changelogs
<bigjools> file a bug :)
<bigjools> Laney: there's a getDifferenceComments() on IDistroSeries
<Laney> bigjools: right, but shouldn't I be able to get that from the dsd too?
<bigjools> Laney: no, we are trying not to encourage potato programming
<Laney> i don't know what that is
<bigjools> one potato, two potato ...
<bigjools> it's more efficient to call once and get all the results you need
<bigjools> if the DSD has a method to get comments it would probably mean some people loop through all the DSDs
<tumbleweed> filed bug 833080. I see someone else has already asked for changelogs and was pointed to the .changes files which are available
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 833080 in Launchpad itself "distro_series_difference objects don't have package names" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/833080
<meoblast001> hi
<meoblast001> suppose i have some old projects i want to delete
<meoblast001> they were personal projects that i never finished
<meoblast001> do i just email the names of them to staff and ask for them to be deleted?
<meoblast001> hm, saw other questions on there like this, so i just joined the bandwagon
<danilos> meoblast001, it's better if you file them as questions on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad (that way we can easily verify your identity)
<meoblast001> ok, that's where i found all the other ones
<meoblast001> so i asked it there
<CrazyLemon> hey guys..one question..when using bzr and i commit to a branch... it doesnt display my name in code.lp.net nor my nickname..but it displays value (user@pc) of SSH key
<CrazyLemon> can i change that?
<beuno> CrazyLemon, sure, use "bzr whoami Name <email address>" to do that
<beuno> I guess that'd be: bzr whoami "Name <email address>"
<beuno> quoting quotes is messy  :)
<beuno> launchpad will match up commits by email address
<CrazyLemon> beuno dude..you're a name saver ! :D tnx man
 * beuno adds that badge to his suite
<CrazyLemon> must be a big suite! :) any..thanks again and have a  nice night
<CrazyLemon> anyway*
<jpds> beuno: http://tinyurl.com/3fzflde
<beuno> jpds, rofl
<poolie> it seems kind of strange i can be shown as "subscribed to all notifications" but not listed in the subscribers
<wgrant> poolie: Are you in "Maybe notified"?
<poolie> nup
<wgrant> Link?
<poolie> i wish that didn't list so many random people
<poolie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnupg2/+bug/810083
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 810083 in gnupg2 (Ubuntu) "gpg2 crashed with SIGABRT in raise()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<wgrant> poolie: Oh, right, you don't show up in the "Other bug subscribers" section, because you are you.
<wgrant> This changed in the complete redesign of the subscriptions UI a month after the subscriptions UI was released.
<poolie> i am me?
<wgrant> "Other"
<wgrant> ie. not you.
<poolie> oh seriously
<wgrant> Yes.
<wgrant> Seriously.
<poolie> so it just never shows up?
<wgrant> You never show up to yourself, no.
<poolie> the party of the first part is never listed
<wgrant> You have to read the paragraph at the top of the portlet above.
<poolie> ok, that's alittle confusing
<poolie> if it was part of the same portlet perhaps it would be less confusing
<wgrant> Because a Subscribe/Unsubscribe button is too easy.
<wgrant> I guess.
<poolie> "you: ..." "other people"
#launchpad 2011-08-25
<mrevell> Good morning
<dpm> morning henninge. We need to schedule a full oneiric export so that we can build the langpacks in time for beta-1. There is an export already scheduled for today, but it is at 14:00UTC. Since full exports seem to take ~24h lately, I'd like to schedule the export earlier than that today. Could you help me or point me to someone who could?
<dpm> Current schedule: https://dev.launchpad.net/Translations/LanguagePackSchedule
<jincreator> dpm, do you know what happens to language-support-fonts-** packages at Oneiric?
<dpm> jincreator, I know there were some changes there, but the best person to talk to is pitti on the #ubuntu-devel channel
<jincreator> I see. Thank you!
* bigjools changed the topic of #launchpad to: PPA builds are currently slow due to an Ubuntu rebuild taking place | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<henninge> dpm: sorry, missed your ping
<dpm> henninge, no worries
<henninge> dpm: maybe it would be safer to deactivated tomorrow's run for lucid?
<henninge> dpm: Couldn't lucid do a week without an update?
<henninge> or move lucid to saturday
<dpm> henninge, yeah, we can do that. I'd still like to advance the oneiric one to earlier on today
<henninge> dpm: can do taht since we'll be messing with the crontabs anyway.
<henninge> dpm, so there was no run yesterday, so the field should be clear to start the run any time
<henninge> dpm: is that okay or do we need to wait for anything before kicking it off?
<dpm> henninge, sounds good. We can start the oneiric run already, if that's possible
<henninge> dpm: it seems there was a full pack created in the last run?
<dpm> henninge, the last one was this week and it was a delta one IIRC, but let me check...
<henninge> dpm: they are scheduled for 22h UTC, btw.
<henninge> dpm: so the last full run took about 16 hours.
<dpm> henninge, ah, I see what happened: pitti requested the export already before Tuesday, but I thought it would be exported until Thursday (I mistakenly thought exports started at 14:00, not 22:00)
<dpm> it would *not be exported, I meant
<henninge> dpm: ok, so no need for action ;-)
<al-maisan> hello there, is there a way to copy a package from the primary archive to a ppa?
<bigjools> hey al-maisan
<bigjools> yes, use the syncSource() call on the API
<dpm> henninge, hm yeah, I think we'll leave it like this. I wanted the full export to happen on Thursday, but I guess the Tuesday one will do, since it will mean less work.
<bigjools> it's kinda discouraged though as it wastes resources, and you can depend on the one in the main archive
<al-maisan> hello bigjools, ah, I see, I was looking for a "point-and-click" way ..
<al-maisan> yeah .. the package I am interested was uploaded to oneiric ..
<bigjools> al-maisan: there's nothing "supported" although you may stumble across a way :)
<al-maisan> he-he :) I see
<henninge> dpm: you can schedule another one today if you want. Since it is still well below 24 hours, it should be fine.
<dpm> henninge, yeah, good point, I think I'll do this anyway. However, the last one took ~18 h and was not available until ~16:30 on the next day, which would be quite late on a Friday
<bigjools> ScottK: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/teeworlds/0.6.0-2~natty1/+build/2623704 is endlessly retrying because it seems to have a broken dependency-wait of "None", I'm going to kill it unless you can upload a newer version with a fix
<henninge> dpm: yes, 16:30 CEST
<henninge> dpm: which is 16.5 hours from 22 UTC ;-)
<dpm> henninge, good point :P
<karlp> I'm having problems getting a password reset email from login.launchpad, is this a known issue?
<karlp> I've been waiting on emails for a few hours now
<wgrant> karlp: Could you file a support request using the link at the bottom of login.launchpad.net?
<wgrant> The SSO support team will help you sort it out.
<karlp> the one that says, "our service might be having a problem"
<karlp> yeah, that seems like a viable solution, you get a form saying, "I'm having problems with [resetting]" [submit]
<karlp> A member of the Global Support Services team will be in touch shortly to discuss your needs.
<karlp> how exactly will they do that?
<wgrant> Didn't you enter your email address?
<karlp> sure,
<karlp> but they seem to be having problems sending me a mail, I don't have much faith that they will be able to do any more
<karlp> and only if the email was cached in a cookie from earlier
<karlp> it certainly isn't on that form
<wgrant> There is an email address field on https://forms.canonical.com/lp-login-support/
<karlp> not on my page
<karlp> anyway, more to the point, I just want the password reset email to arrive.
<danilos> karlp, have you tried using https://login.ubuntu.com/+forgot_password as well?
<wgrant> karlp: Huh, interesting. In Firefox the email address input only appears when you select Other.
<karlp> danilos: I have now, but it looks like all the other canonical SSO password resets.
<wgrant> karlp: Try selecting Other and entering your address there. GSS will hopefully be in contact with you.
<wgrant> SSO isn't managed by the LP team, so we can't do much.
<karlp> enter your email, and captcha, and they say, "check your email!"
<wgrant> Alternatively, you might be able to track someone down in #canonical-isd.
<danilos> karlp, I believe LP login is just a re-branded Ubuntu SSO
<ScottK> bigjools: It's an LP bug.  How about you fix that.  The depencies are satisfied in backports, but Soyuz isn't pulling from there correctly due to it being NotAutomatic.
<danilos> this channel is now 7 years and 1 day old! wow, it's been a while
<nigelb> danilos: \o/
<al-maisan> danilo_: how do you know ?
<danilos> al-maisan, hey-hey, /msg chanserv info #channel tells me that
<al-maisan> ah, nice :)
<bigjools> Laney or tumbleweed, should that bug closing work on all change logs for versions between the last publication and the one being synced, or just the one being synced?
<Laney> bigjools: all bugs in the generated changelog
<bigjools> Laney: not sure that answers the question!
<bigjools> it doesn't generate a changelog
<Laney> you generate the changelog from the last published version, right?
<Laney> all lp bugs mentioned in that changelog should be closed
<bigjools> not quite
<bigjools> we have the change log in the debian package we're syncing
<bigjools> the question is do we *only* look at the changelog for that version?
<Laney> no, all intermediate versions too
<bigjools> ok, thanks
<Laney> that's what you'd get if you passed -v to dpkg-genchanges
<Laney> which is what we're trying to emulate here
<bigjools> right - the web UI will only show each version's changelog, which I think is an improvement on the old way
<nxvl> hi
<nxvl> i have a script that uses this line to connect to LP:
<nxvl> LP.login_with(sys.argv[0], 'production', version='1.0')
<nxvl> if i change 'production' for 'staging' (i need to test a new feature) i get a cert missmatch error
<ahasenack> hi, if a launchpad recipe uses nesting to fetch debian/* from another branch, what
<nxvl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/674778/
<ahasenack> happens if the current branch already has debian/*?
<nxvl> that's what i get ^^
<CarlFK> https://launchpad.net/~carlfk/+archive/ppa/+build/2745281  "Start in 3 hours.  Build score:2505"
<CarlFK> I think I started 3+ hours ago, so 6 hours total
<CarlFK> is this typical?
<ahasenack> I would say yes
<ahasenack> specially on freeze day, I bet several packages are being rushed through
<ahasenack> mine took 8h or so yesterday
<CarlFK> k - thanks.
<micahg> ahasenack: PPA and main archive builders are separate
<ahasenack> ok, then I don't know why it took so long yesterday, maybe I as just unlucky and there were several ppa builds
<ahasenack> was
<micahg> ahasenack: see /topic :)
<ahasenack> it too long to fit in my xchat topic bar :)
<micahg> ahasenack: archive rebuild in progress
<ahasenack> micahg: ah, well, that's what I meant somehow, it's slow because something else related to a release is going on
<nigelb> Hey
<nigelb> so there was a buildbot failure.
<nigelb> How do I know if I caused it?
<lifeless> nigelb: a) ECHANNEL. b) you don't.
<lifeless> but we can make buildbot public now.
 * lifeless rt's it
<nigelb> sorry, just got reconnected. My channels are a mess :)
<ahasenack> hi, if a launchpad recipe uses nesting to fetch debian/* from another branch, what happens if the current branch already has debian/*? "no defined"? Or is the existing debian directory removed before nest puts the new one in place?
<lifeless> boom
<lifeless> I think
<jelmer> ahasenack: yeah, you'll get a conflict and the build will be aborted
<james_w> will it?
<james_w> it looks to me like it does a bzrdir.sprout to the existing dir, does that fail if there are files already in that dir?
<lifeless> yes
#launchpad 2011-08-26
<falktx_> hey there
<falktx_> I'm having a *major* launchpad bug!
<falktx_> I have a launchpad team with a set of ppas
<falktx_> this one has the problem:
<falktx_> https://launchpad.net/~kxstudio-team/+archive/hydrogen
<falktx_> full link to all package list -> https://launchpad.net/~kxstudio-team/+archive/hydrogen/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<falktx_> I can see there for example,
<falktx_> libgen3d (1.0.1svn940-1) karmic; urgency=low
<falktx_> from a 'salikhmetov', which is not part of the team!
<falktx_> from what I can tell, this new packages have been copied (it has, for example, 'Copied from ubuntu karmic in PPA for Animux')
<wgrant> falktx_: The uploader is the person who initially uploaded the package to Launchpad -- it's not who did the copy.
<falktx_> this is very serious
<wgrant> Someone in your team copied the package into your PPA.
<falktx_> I seriously doubt that
<falktx_> that ppa is for a single project (only binaries for hydrogen), and the original devs are not part of the team
<wgrant> The team has 13 members.
<falktx_> other team members don't usually do uploads (last one was a year ago)
<falktx_> I'm the only active developer on the team that does uploads right now
<falktx_> wgrant: is there a way I can check who did these copies?
<wgrant> I'm checking.
<wgrant> It's not visible in the UI at the moment, stupidly.
<falktx_> oh, ok
<falktx_> wgrant: please do let me know
<falktx_> wgrant: any idea how much that will take?
<jbicha> falktx_: I blame dreamstudio
<falktx_> jbicha: oh, you got the info, is this correct, wgrant?
<jbicha> but it's just a guess, without it showing up it's hard to tell
<falktx_> oh, ok
<jbicha> no I have no idea, I just looked at people's karma
<falktx_> I need to have sure, as I'll probably need to speak with this person
<jbicha> right, of course
<jbicha> maybe it doesn't even show up in karma
<falktx_> hm, I can compare upload dates I guess
<falktx_> jbicha: does copying packages counts for karma?
<falktx_> copies have been made in 2011-08-12, so I guess it's not dreamstudio
 * falktx_ only know realizes about so many karma points... :)
<falktx_> err, *now
<jbicha> karma's pretty useless as it doesn't give enough info so I'm going to stop making uneducated guesses
<wgrant> This package has been copied around a lot, so it's taking a little longer than expected.
<wgrant> A dreamstudio PPA does show up in the list of copies, though.
<falktx_> I checked all users' karma, and no one has relevant points on 2011-08-12
<wgrant> Copies don't show give karma.
<falktx_> let me check that ppa
<falktx_> oh, ok
<wgrant> They're plagiarism, not karma :P
<falktx_> I have to guess dreamstudio is the author of this, since he seems to have been copied a lot of packages into his ppas
<wgrant> This very package is in one of his PPAs three times.
<falktx_> wgrant: how far are you from a real answer?
<falktx_> oh
<falktx_> wgrant: which package?
<wgrant> That same libgen3d package has been copied into http://launchpad.net/~dreamstudio/+archive/graphics-testing three times.
<falktx_> ah yes, nice catch
<falktx_> wgrant: I guess that's it, thanks!
<wgrant> I haven't found a log entry for this particular copy yet, but it seems very likely that it was dreamstudio.
<falktx_> I was really worried this was some kind of launchpad bug...
<falktx_> err, now I need to check all my team ppas for non-wanted copies...
<jbicha> falktx_: it is a bug, it should tag a copy with who did it & show it
<wgrant> Ahhh.
<falktx_> ah, yes, that will surely be helpful
<wgrant> It helps if I look at the right day of logs.
<wgrant> It was dreamstudio.
<falktx_> wgrant: I just deleted the packages
<wgrant> I was looking at the day after.
<falktx_> oh, thanks!
<wgrant> (most of the servers are UTC, but the logging server is still BST, and this occured at 00:09 UTC.
<wgrant> So it was right in that hour where the log dates are confusing :(
<falktx_> haha, ouch
<wgrant> Anyway, yeah, copied from ppa:dreamstudio/graphics-testing, by dreamstudio.
<falktx_> yep, thanks again
<falktx_> I should have a word with him ;)
<falktx_> well, I'm off
<falktx_> thanks, and keep working on launchpad cause it rocks ;)
<noodles775> hey all. Is there a way to trigger an update of the MP diff of a branch that I don't own?
<noodles775> (ie. without needing to modify the branch itself - trunk has changed to now include much of what's in the diff)
<wgrant> noodles775: There's not, unfortunately.
<noodles775> Currently I'm just generating it locally (easy enough)
<noodles775> wgrant: ah, ok. Thanks!
<mrevell> Hello 'padders
<nigelb> mrevell: aww, no anniversary blog post ;)
<mrevell> nigelb, Not yet, it's still yesterday somewhere, I'm sure.
<mrevell> :)
<nigelb> hehe
<mrevell> I didn't have time to do it justice yesterday.
<Tblue> Hello. So unfortunately, the developer who owned our project on Launchpad recently passed away, is there any way to transfer ownership?
<Tblue> I guess LP answers would be the right place to ask?
<StevenK> Tblue: Yes.
<Tblue> StevenK: Well, I'll do that then. Thanks. :)
<ahasenack> hi guys, how do I build a package with a recipe if a) base branch has debian/ already b) I want to nest another branch for debian/
<ahasenack> I can't use the "run" command in launchpad to rm -rf debian before nesting, it's forbidden
<tumbleweed> afaik the only way is to merge rather than nest
<ahasenack> but these branches diverge, one only has debian/, the other has the source code
<tumbleweed> yes, it means preparing a different branch
<wgrant> ahasenack: Why doesn't your branch contain the full source?
<ahasenack> wgrant: why should it? It's just a packaging branch
<wgrant> ahasenack: All Ubuntu branches are full source.
<wgrant> It is the standard nowadays.
* bac changed the topic of #launchpad to: PPA builds are currently slow due to an Ubuntu rebuild taking place | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: bac | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<CarlFK> I think I messed up my package name version numbers, so apt-get isn't getting the version I want
<CarlFK> how do I force a version from my ppa?  https://launchpad.net/~carlfk/+archive/ppa/+packages  I want          dvswitch - 0.9.1-ubuntu1, I am getting 0.9~rc2-ubuntu3
<CarlFK> is there some way to delete the older version?
<CarlFK> oh crap.. maveric
<ahasenack> wgrant: found this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr-builder/+bug/617653
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 617653 in bzr-builder "Please add a rm command" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<ahasenack> wgrant: that would help me too, I would just "run rm -rf debian" before nesting
<wgrant> ahasenack: Why would you have to keep updating the packaging branch with code changes? And even if you did want to update the code when you changed the packaging, you can just bzr merge...
<ahasenack> wgrant: it's not a show stopper bug, it's a convenience to be able to use a separate packaging branch with just debian/, and the nest command, which was created for this purpose I think
<ahasenack> specially since many packages are non-native, this mimics this type of package better I think
<ahasenack> but policies are policies, nm, I will yell at the fellow developers who told me to use a separate packaging-only branch instead of here :)
<wgrant> I would suggest that it's not a convenience so much as unnecessary ugliness :)
<ahasenack> wgrant: it's quite easy to forget that patches are applied after you build, so one has to be careful when running "bzr commit"
<ahasenack> I wouldn't want to change the source code in a branch dedicated to packaging only
<wgrant> Ah, if you are using patches in a bzr branch, that is indeed a mess.
<sdeziel> hi all. I made a mistake when editing https://bugs.launchpad.net/openvswitch/+bug/829250. I accidentally added a link to www.nlnetlabs.nl/bugs-script/#405 but that was meant for another bug.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 829250 in openvswitch (Ubuntu) "datapath dkms module does't built automaticly" [Medium,Confirmed]
<sdeziel> I would like to cleanup the unrelated stuff that imported to the bug in question on LP
<sdeziel> can anyone provide me instruction on how to do this cleanup ?
<pfarrell> hi! I have a ppa question. I have a ppa in which I built a source pkg which has both arch-dependent and arch-independent parts. When I look at the build, it says it only produced the arch-specific parts: https://code.launchpad.net/~fluidity-core/+archive/ppa/+build/2747358
<pfarrell> where do the arch-independent parts get build? is it on the x86 builder?
<pfarrell> (or the i386 builder, I mean)
<TheEvilPhoenix> pfarrell:  are they separate packages, these parts?
<pfarrell> yes
<pfarrell> one source package, 5 binary packages
<TheEvilPhoenix> wasnt my question
<TheEvilPhoenix> were the architecture-dependent source parts and architecture-independent package parts separate?
<wgrant> pfarrell: Architecture-independent binaries are only built once -- in the i386 build.
<TheEvilPhoenix> oop i'll let wgrant answer :P
<pfarrell> wgrant: ok, thanks, that answers my question :-)
<TheEvilPhoenix> i should be in class anyways
<caravena> Hello,  I admin of report in LP.
<caravena> I'm administrador of report in LP
<caravena> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/832378
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 832378 in empathy (Ubuntu) "empathy crashed with SIGSEGV in g_memdup()" [Medium,Fix committed]
<caravena> 1) pgraner create report of empathy 2) pgraner change status of private to public 3) caravena (I'm) change of status -> public to private (CoreDump) 4) #Cha chan# I'm admin of bug
<maxb> There's no such thing as an administrator of a bug
<caravena> maxb, Talk to Pedro Villavicencio (pvillavi@ubuntu.com) and I said okay. Thanks.
<caravena> maxb, Sorry. Not problem
<hakermania> When should I mark a bug as 'Fix Released'? When there's an upstream release fixing the bug? And when saying an upstream release we mean a new PPA package on LP or a new update on USC?
<tumbleweed> hakermania: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<joey> mrevell: do you remember how to export stuff from BPs in LP as csv?
<joey> mrevell: I think I found what I was thinking about... can't do it in LP but can do +rdf
<mrevell> joey, Hey, I half-remember how to export a sprint's attendee list.
<mrevell> joey, Ah, okay
<joey> mrevell: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/linaro/+rdf  :-)
<mrevell> Aha :)
<mrevell> Hey, I don't wanna be nosey, but do you have a use in mind for that?
<joey> mrevell: a PM of mine NEEDS an API based export of blueprints on a milestone (as well as bugs, etc) so he can import that into a project management tool.  So he's learning how to use the LP API. In the meantime he wanted an easy way to extract stuff so he could parse it into an XML format for the PM tool.
<joey> the API is the right way to go but the +RDF is likely to be the fast solution to the immediate problem.
<joey> There is something like this that matsubara-lunch wrote for OEM but I can't use that in Linaro because...it's not OEM. :-)
<mrevell> matsubara-lunch may be able to modify that for you. Do you need anything new exposed in the API for this joey?
<joey> mrevell: I don't think so.  I'd have to look at the latest apidoc but I think it has everything we need.  We just need a one-way/RO connector to extract stuff from LP.  Since we  have essentially all that data being used in http://status.linaro.org I feel pretty confident that it already exists to the extent we need it
<mrevell> Cool.
<joey> I've suggest my pm chat with james_w about it since he's the mastermind behind status.l.o
* bac changed the topic of #launchpad to: PPA builds are currently slow due to an Ubuntu rebuild taking place | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<grimm_> Hello there! Can somebody help me with the bug triage process please?
<micahg> grimm_: for which project?  ubuntu?
<grimm_> micahg: Hello! I was reading about the triage process on the Launchpad project.
<grimm_> micahg: Maybe the problem is generic... Do I have to be a member of any team in order to triage a launchpad project bug? I cannot change the importance and the status of any bug...
<micahg> grimm_: yes, to change importance, one has to be a member of the bug supervisor team for that project
<micahg> some statuses are restricted to that group as well (triaged, won't fix)
<achiang> does anyone here have experience writing tools to sync launchpad bugs with an external bug tracker?
<grimm_> micahg: Thanks. The strange thing is that i can add tags but not importance or status. Is that the expected behaviour?
<achiang> this is different than simply adding a watch on an upstream bug. i'm thinking (minimally) of syncing up the comments
<micahg> grimm_: well, depending on which status you're trying to set, a logged in user should be able to set a bug to confirmed
 * achiang finds #557032
<grimm_> micahg: thats true. the other options of status seem enabled but never tried them.
<achiang> oh, and #785173
<grimm_> micahg: thanks a lot for your time. i'll try to locate the relevant team for the launchpad triage process
<micahg> grimm_: it's the launchpad security team ATM
<grimm_> micahg: it's a pitty that its not mentioned in the wiki
<grimm_> micahg: thanks a lot
<micahg> grimm_: it's here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad on the top right
<grimm_> micahg: you are right. i never saw this
<grimm_> micahg: lol, i cannot apply to join the team! the team is restricted! thanks anyway!
<jo-erlend> I keep forgetting how to file a bug against ubuntu when you don't know which package to file against. It's really annoying that I have to read this long page every time.
<jo-erlend> in this case, it's an issue that enables you to gain access of a locked screen by pressing a keyboard combination. I have no idea what package to file that agaist.
<jo-erlend> and since it doesn't really affect me in any way, I keep postponing the report, but it should really be fixed. In an office environment, that can be a really bad thing.
<micahg> jo-erlend: ubuntu-bugs would be a better place to ask, but it's Friday, so idk if anyone's around
<jo-erlend> that feature is really annoying.
#launchpad 2011-08-27
<daker> hi
<daker> can anyone explains to me what's the problem here http://paste.ubuntu.com/675974/ ?
<shazzner> hey guys I need some help
<shazzner> I'm trying to download/clone/branch whatever an old awful project I had
<shazzner> I used to be able to just add the ppa and download it, but it has some broken dependecies that won't fix
<shazzner> so I don't really want to work on it some more, I just want to read some old code I had written
<shazzner> unfortuantely it won't let me clone it and I don't see a way to just download it anywhere
<shazzner> is there a way I can just grab of some of files or something?
<shazzner> nm figured it out
<X-tonic> is there a way to logout of launchpad / bzr ?
<nigelb> X-tonic: click logout?
<X-tonic> The question seems quite out of context. What I meant is I am behind http proxy, and thus when i make my bzr login, it requires secure ssh for further interaction. This is not happening because of http proxy.
<X-tonic> Thus i now want my bzr to logout
<X-tonic> and not seek secure http
<X-tonic> is there a way?
<X-tonic> no alias of bzr lp-logout? 8-|
<tumbleweed> X-tonic: as far as I know all lp-login does is check that your username is valid and store it in a file
<X-tonic> Thanks. I renamed my bazaar.conf, and now i can access lp without ssh.
#launchpad 2011-08-28
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<Fly-Man-> Morning
<Fly-Man-> I recently gotten a request to have over 2 branches to a dev group
<Fly-Man-> but i can't seem to find the right button to transfer them
<Fly-Man-> Where should I look ?
<antivirtel> hello!
<bernie> is there a way to build binaries for multiple distros without uploading the sources multiple times with a different version number each time?
<bernie> i tried copying the packages with the option to rebuild them, but it complains that binaries with the same version already exist in the archive (how could it possibly be otherwise??)
<TheEvilPhoenix> do you absolutely need to rebuild the binaries for each distro?
<TheEvilPhoenix> i mean, depending on what you're packaging...
<TheEvilPhoenix> sometimes  you dont need to rebuild for each distro
<jo-erlend> how do I change my password on launchpad?
<jo-erlend> and will that automatically be used for login.ubuntu.com as well?
<jo-erlend> wow... I found a link at the bottom of https://launchpad.net/~joerlend.schinstad/+edit, pointing to  https://launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/51, which tells me that I can change it on http://login.launchpad.net... That's not user friendly :)
<cheater> hi guys
<cheater> anyone here use launchpad? :)
<cheater> i am looking around at what you can do with it..
<cheater> i was wondering, does launchpad have any sort of "social features" either in place or planned in the future?
<TheEvilPhoenix> everyone here uses launchpad :P
<cheater> :)
<TheEvilPhoenix> its not designed to be a social gathering place
<TheEvilPhoenix> its designed for project management of opensource projects for Ubuntu and other things.
<TheEvilPhoenix> note i'm not lp staff, so i can't accurately answer your question
<cheater> what i mean is easy branching, merging, and interacting with other developers
<TheEvilPhoenix> but i do doubt social features will exist
<TheEvilPhoenix> branching and merging are done with BZR
<TheEvilPhoenix> Bazaar*
<cheater> stuff like what eg bitbucket supports
<TheEvilPhoenix> which is pretty straightforward if you read its docs
<TheEvilPhoenix> wth is bitbucket?
<cheater> it's something like launchpad or github but for hg
<cheater> i don't mean things like say posting on people's walls or poking etc :)
<cheater> or friends lists :)
<cheater> hey guys
<cheater> can i make my branch private somehow?
<cheater> or do i need to ask an admin?
<nigelb> you need to have a commercial subscription
<cheater> and then ask an admin? right?
<TheEvilPhoenix> nigelb:  out of curiosity, whats a commercial subscription to launchpad?
<nigelb> TheEvilPhoenix: https://launchpad.net/+tour/join-launchpad#commercial
<anthonyowen> quit
<cheater> hmm, i tried using launchpad for what i wanted but i was fairly disappointed. i have written down my user story in an article. is there any place i could submit it for the team to parse and hopefully improve on some of the points?
<nigelb> At this point, the real Launchpad developers haven't probably started their day yet. You could always send a mail to launchpad-dev team's mailing list.
<nigelb> Or, you could wait for some time and talk to someone from the team.
<TheEvilPhoenix> ^
<jelmer> cheater: hi
<jelmer> cheater: sending an email to the launchpad-dev or launchpad-users list is indeed probably the best way to submit it
<cheater> cool, thanks a lot for the info
<cheater> let me try the mailing list
<cheater> i was mostly thinking of switching over from bitbucket but decided to stay because of numerous issues... to the team some may be more important than others
<jelmer> cheater: it should be interesting to hear what you liked and didn't like
<cheater> it was a bit of a rocky ride for me
<cheater> here is the write-up jelmer http://cheater.posterous.com/launchpad-not-an-alternative-for-bitbucket
<cheater> there's probably some (a lot of) confusion in there but it's supposed to serve as a visualization of my first contact with lp
<cheater> not as a fully weighed out description of what is possible with launchpad
<lifeless> cheater: thanks
<cheater> lifeless, thanks for reading
<cheater> btw how do i post to the launchpad-dev mailing list? do i join the launchpad-dev team and then post to the email address displayed or do i need to do anything else?
<TheEvilPhoenix> cant ya just email the list?
<wgrant> TheEvilPhoenix, cheater: Any registered Launchpad user can email the list, but the first post will often be moderated.
<TheEvilPhoenix> yup
<lifeless> cheater: join the team and lp will prompt you if yo uwant to be subscribed or not (launchpad.net/~/+editemail will let you edit your subscriptions)
<cheater> great! thanks!
<TheEvilPhoenix> anyone here super-experienced with bzr who can answer a quesiton?
<TheEvilPhoenix> got a question about updating a local copy of a bzr repo
<jelmer> TheEvilPhoenix: ask away, perhaps somebody can help
<RAOF> TheEvilPhoenix: I'd suggest just asking the question and waiting; if anyone can answer, they probably will :)
<TheEvilPhoenix> nevermind
<TheEvilPhoenix> already got the answer
<TheEvilPhoenix> looked in the bzr manpage
<TheEvilPhoenix> :p
<RAOF> Ah, documentation!
#launchpad 2012-08-20
<pi-rho> could someone kill the psi-plus ppa builds? I think they are thrashing (iridium,titanium: building for 10 hours, mercury: stuck in 'cancelling build')
<wgrant> pi-rho: Done -- again.
<pi-rho> thanks wgrant
<micahg> pi-rho: you  might want to consider disabling those builds for maverick as it's no longer a supported Ubuntu version
<pi-rho> it's not my ppa ... I disabled maverick builds in my ppas the day maverick retired.
<pi-rho> I've seen psi-plus builds all day. iridium, titanium, and mercury are all stuck at 'cancelling build'
<wgrant> Yeah, they'll finish cancelling eventually.
<wgrant> They're thrashing quite badly
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Build delays due to hardware move | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<pi-rho> I just wanted to point them out seeing as how i386 has a huge queue... didn't mean to overstep
<micahg> pi-rho: ah, sorry, there was something else I wanted to chat with you about, mind if we move to PM
<wgrant> No, thanks for pointing them out.
<pi-rho> no problem wgrant
<pi-rho> micahg: sure
<veebers> Hi all, I have an issue where a jenkins machine can't connect to bazaar.launchpad.net if a specific username is defined in .bazaar/bazaar.conf
<veebers> but if I comment out this username it works fine
<wgrant> veebers: What's the error?
<veebers> wgrant: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1156459/
 * nigelb spots veebers. *waves*
<ajmitch> heh
<wgrant> veebers: Which machine is this from?
<veebers> nigelb: \o/
<veebers> wgrant: magners
<wgrant> veebers: We moved bazaar.launchpad.net to the other DC on Saturday
<wgrant> Ah
<wgrant> yeah, we didn't fully sort out the internal firewall rules
<wgrant> veebers: Can you ask in #is? A GSA should be able to sort it out for you.
<veebers> wgrant: cool, can do
<veebers> cheers
<koolhead17> hi all
<koolhead17> can someone help with merging
<shnatsel> Several recipes have failed with "BzrCommandError: no such option: --allow-fallback-to-native" error. They used to build fine before. Is this a known bug or I'm doing something wrong?
<shnatsel> here's a sample log: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/112980369/buildlog.txt.gz
<wgrant> shnatsel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-buildd/+bug/1038374
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1038374 in launchpad-buildd "bzr: ERROR: bzrlib.errors.BzrCommandError: no such option: --allow-fallback-to-native" [Critical,Triaged]
<wgrant> It's fallout from the datacentre move. I've escalated it to the sysadmins.
<shnatsel> wgrant: Thanks!
<shnatsel> what about code branches being stuck in "Updating branch..." state? lp:~elementary-os/scratch/deb-packaging has 30 revisions when I branch it but LP shows just 28 and it's updating for the past 45 hours
<wgrant> I recognise that branch name :)
<marmuta> Hi, I'm trying to assign  Bug #954318  to libx11 (Ubuntu), but can't seem to do that. Can someone help?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 954318 in onboard (Ubuntu) "apport-gtk crashed" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/954318
<wgrant> shnatsel: That was pushed just moments after codehosting came back up on its new machine, during the outage window on Friday/Saturday. If you push again it should update properly.
<wgrant> marmuta: What's the problem? A timeout?
<marmuta> When I search for libx11 I only get python twisted an "Luz", not the libx11 project I'm looking for: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libx11
<shnatsel> wgrant: thanks, will do!
<wgrant> shnatsel: Thanks. Sorry about this -- there was a firewall issue that we didn't have resolved for a few minutes afterwards, so the scan failed to read the new revisions.
<marmuta> wgrant, should I be able to assign  the bug to libx11? I might be trying something stupid, not sure.
<wgrant> marmuta: What's the error?
<marmuta> There is no error, libx11 simply isn't recognized and "Select a project" search doesn't find it either. I'm not sure what else to try.
<wgrant> marmuta: You mean the libx11 package in Ubuntu, I guess?
<marmuta> yep, that one  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libx11
<wgrant> You need "Also affects distribution"
<wgrant> Not "Also affects project"
<StevenK> Guh, we should fix that.
<marmuta> Ah, stupid me. didn't occur to me. Thank you, wgrant, that worked.
<wgrant> Great.
<wgrant> Keep in mind that Launchpad isn't just about Ubuntu, so you need to actually say you mean libx11 in Ubuntu and not just libx11 in general
<wgrant> (the latter doesn't use Launchpad for bug tracking, so it won't let you add it)
<marmuta> Thanks for the hint, I'll remember that.
<mgz> what is the status of code imports? are they just lagging a bit post-move?
<wgrant> mgz: That's probably better in #launchpad-ops
<mgz> that channel seems busy with more urgent things :)
<wgrant> Right, but it's where everyone who can answer your question is
 * mgz could pick any random channel containing wgrant :)
<wgrant> But I'm not meant to be here and can't fix it myself, so it's better if I redirect you to somewhere where someone other than me is likely to notice.
<mgz> indeed!
<newagepunk> just had a strange problem logging in to launchpad website...
<newagepunk> I just registered an klicked the link in the email...
<newagepunk> then i had some problem to get to the right project so i logged out to log in again....
<newagepunk> but at this login (the first real login of this account) it asked me to change password (because i had no uppercase... but i had tons of special characters!!!)
<newagepunk> so I added a uppercase to my password, but it doesnt get accepted... for several times...
<newagepunk> after deleting history and everything i could in firefox (via Tools/Clear Recent History) of the last hour it still doesnt worked...
<mgz> newagepunk: go through https://forms.canonical.com/sso-support/
<newagepunk> after restart launchpad and deleting History again (now from ever) it worked again...
<newagepunk> sorry, after restart webbrowser firefox
<smartboyhw> newagepunk: Congrats
<newagepunk> thnx :P
<ajf_> is the various downtime over now? my repository sync has been stuck on "scheduled to run as soon as possible" for 2 days now
<mgz> ajf_: yes, code imports were only re-enabled this morning though, so there's a slight backlog
<ajf_> ah ok, thanks
<DataJuggler> is it normal that everythime when i log in to launchpad homepage I get asked for if it is ok that my real name and my email-adress is getting avaiable to launchpad?
<izidor> all: is there any reason why I can't branch public branch without giving Launchpad ID?
<izidor> e.g.: bzr branch lp:gtg ; bzr branch lp:~izidor/gtg/collaborative-gtg
<czajkowski> jelmer: ^^
<jpds> izidor: Because then it sends the connection over SSH, I believe.
<Mkaysi> DataJuggler: I think so. At least it always happen for me too
<dobey> are recipe builders supposed to still be broken?
<jelmer> izidor: hi
<jelmer> izidor: it should work without giving a launchpad id if the branch is public
<jelmer> izidor: how is it failing?
<czajkowski> dobey: I think there are still delays
<dobey> czajkowski: "bzr: ERROR: bzrlib.errors.BzrCommandError: no such option: --allow-fallback-to-native" isn't exactly a dalay though. :)
<wgrant> dobey: IS is working on that atm
<dobey> wgrant: ah ok, thanks
<izidor> jelmer: it just freezes
<izidor> jelmer: nothing happends
<izidor> jpds: I tried it on several computers, without success
<jelmer> izidor: does it give you a warning of some sort?
<izidor> jelmer: no
<izidor> only that about launchpad ID
<izidor> jelmer: and it doesn't do anything
<mgz> if it's giving the launchpad ID warning, it should be using http, but could also be xmlrpc lookup sticking
<mgz> izidor: do `bzr branch -Dhttp lp:~izidor/gtg/collaborative-gtg` then tail .bzr.log
<mgz> if you're not sure where .bzr.log is `bzr version` will tell you
<izidor> mgz: jelmer: after long time, standard bzr finishes
<izidor> mgz: jelmer: bzr branch -Dhttp works immediately
<mgz> izidor: hm, wonder if it was some intermittant network issue that has now passed then
<izidor> mgz: probably, it works now
<izidor> mgz: jelmer: thanks for your support
<kashminder> hi
<dobey> hi
<czajkowski> dobey: you ok?
<mitya57> hi, can someone explain what has happened to vcs imports?
<mitya57> git import branches are not updated since 2012-08-17 and are marked as "has errors"
<mitya57> examples are lp:nautilus and lp:retext
<alo21> hi
<alo21> I am trying to add an email on launchpad, but I do not reiceve any indication email by launchpad
<alo21> can someone help me, please?
<czajkowski> mitya57: we did have some issues over the last few days with the maintainence they should be coming back slowly
<czajkowski> alo21: what do you mean adding an email address where?
<alo21> czajkowski: I would like to add an emial in my account
<alo21> czajkowski: but I can't because Lunchpad does not send me any confirmation email
<czajkowski> alo21: https://launchpad.net/~username/+editemails  have you gone there and added the address?
<alo21> czajkowski: yes
<czajkowski> ok
<mitya57> czajkowski: thanks, hope it'll start working by next week :)
<czajkowski> alo21: it should send you a link with a verfication code in it
<czajkowski> alo21: have you checked all of your folders
<czajkowski> mitya57: it should be fixed sooner than that there are just some delays
<alo21> czajkowski: yes
<alo21> czajkowski: I received only this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1157446/
<czajkowski> alo21: no link in the mail ?
<alo21> czajkowski: no link and no attachments
<czajkowski> wgrant: any idea ?
<czajkowski> am now confused
<wgrant> Ah
<wgrant> That could be a firewall issue
<wgrant> since it's DC-internal mail
<czajkowski> more firewall issues :)
<czajkowski> alo21: I can see whats up but this isn't a LP issue
<alo21> czajkowski: is about my eamil configuration?
<czajkowski> no it's not a LP specific issue, it's to do with the hosting of the address and a side effect of the downtime
<czajkowski> let me go ask elsewhere for you
<kashminder> how can i install themes in ubuntu
<kashminder> ??
<alo21> kashminder: I thins this is not the right channel
<alo21> kashminder: go #ubuntu please
<alo21> think*
<dobey> czajkowski: uh, i'm fine i think. why?
<czajkowski> you just randomly went hhi
<czajkowski> usually followed by something is broken
<czajkowski> just checking :)
<dobey> czajkowski: oh i was replying to kashminder's 'hi' :)
<czajkowski> ah
<jonrafkind> my build just failed in the 'binary-arch' step because it ran 'dh_auto_configure' which tried to run cmake. why did it try to run cmake?
<dobey> because you have a CMakefiles.txt file?
<dobey> also, probably a question for #ubuntu-packaging as it doesn't really have anything to do with launchpad
<jonrafkind> oh well, launchpad was the builder thing so I thought it was relevant
<ajf_> is it known that code imports don't seem to be working? at least two imports have run for me, but the changes aren't being processed
<czajkowski> ajf_: evening, there was/is a back log
<czajkowski> let me see if there is any update.
<ajf_> hello, yeah I knew about that, it just seems a bit odd/wasteful to do the syncs but then not process the updates from them
<czajkowski> thedac: ^^^ has more information
<czajkowski> ajf_: thedac is going to look into it
<ajf_> cool, thanks czajkowski
<czajkowski> ajf_: seems it's one of them that's in the back log
<czajkowski> sorry it should be resolved soon
<wgrant> ajf_: There's an issue with a firewall between the import machines and the codehosting service. We're fixing it now.
<wgrant> Thanks for letting us know.
<TheLordOfTime> so... has the recipe bug been fixed?
<wgrant> TheLordOfTime: Yes
<wgrant> bzr-builder has been re-upgraded on all the builders
<TheLordOfTime> wonderful.
#launchpad 2012-08-21
<sonn> Hi
<sonn> Anyone has problems with Translastions?
<sonn> I did upload a traslation tarball
<sonn> but it did not show up in import queue
<sonn> Does anyone know how to fix it?
<sonn> Please help me
<ESphynx> Hey guys... any idea on what this build failure mean? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/112994376/buildlog.txt.gz  is it just a fluke due to the data center move and I should just let it try again?
<maxb> I would agree that looks like a temporary malfunction
<ESphynx> k... thought so
<ESphynx> thanks
<wgrant> That was an unlucky build
<ESphynx> k...
<wgrant> But we are indeed having some issues due to the new datacentre
<ESphynx> I hope you guys don’t get too many of those :P
<wgrant> A retry will work
<ESphynx> with all the backlogs :)
<wgrant> sonn: Let me have a look at the logs...
<sonn> wgrant: thanks
<sonn> my queue is https://translations.launchpad.net/mahara-lang/1.5/+imports?field.filter_status=all&field.filter_extension=all
<wgrant> sonn: They needed a bit of manual configuration due to the new language. I've poked them in the right direction, so they should be imported shortly.
<sonn> many thanks
<wgrant> sonn: The template imported, but gl.po is broken
<wgrant> The "If you leave this blank, the title of the journal will be used" msgid is duplicated
<sonn> there are 2 places of the string
<sonn> but they should in different context
<sonn> I will check it again
<sonn> thank wgrant
<wgrant> The msgctxt looks identical
<wgrant> It's the 1st and 4th messages in gl.po
<sonn> got it
<sonn> one should be artefact/blog/blocktype/blog/lang/en.utf8/blocktype.blog.php defaulttitledescription
<sonn> another one is         artefact/blog/blocktype/blogpost/lang/en.utf8/blocktype.blogpost.php defaulttitledescription
<wgrant> That makes more sense
<sonn> how can I check these duplicate msgid?
<sonn> sorry I am a newbie :)
<sonn> I found many duplicated msgids in the file gl.po
<wgrant> I'm not sure, sorry
<wgrant> I don't know too much about translations
<sonn> can I use msguniq?
<sonn> k
<DataJuggler> can somebody help me using launchpad in a proper way?
<DataJuggler> (just a short question!)
<wgrant> DataJuggler: What's up?
<DataJuggler> I did bug report 1038982 ...
<DataJuggler> ah, it was you who gave answer.. :)
<wgrant> Right, I moved it to the project that handles passwords.
<wgrant> It's not actually related to Launchpad, despite it looking like Launchpad sometimes :(
<wgrant> It's really Ubuntu SSO with a different skin
<sonn> wgrant: what did you do fot adding a new language in the .pot file?
<DataJuggler> ah, so you moved it... means i dont have to change anything there, right?
<wgrant> DataJuggler: Right, the SSO devs will hopefully pick it up in the next couple of days
<wgrant> sonn: I just set the import entry to Approved. You should have permission to do that, if you own the project.
<DataJuggler> ah, thanks... I was not sure if it was just a comment or if you really did what you actualy did :-) ....thanks for the answer...
<kanliot> waiting for launchpad.net ....
<izidor> all: Is there any reason that "--allow-fallback-to-native" is not recognized by bzr dailydeb on Launchpad's build machines?
<izidor> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/112996328/buildlog.txt.gz - build log
<wgrant> izidor: Do you have a link to the build?
<wgrant> Not just the log?
<izidor> wgrant: https://launchpad.net/~gtg/+archive/gtg-daily/+recipebuild/291602
<izidor> or https://launchpad.net/~gtg/+archive/gtg-daily/+recipebuild/291603
<wgrant> Ah, good, it's old :)
<izidor> wgrant: ?
<wgrant> Some of the builders accidentally got reinstalled with an old version of bzr-builder, but they were fixed about 12 hours ago
<wgrant> If you retry it should work
<izidor> wgrant: thanks for the support
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Build delays due to hardware move | Help contact: czajkowski | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<karni> sinzui: Hey, it's been a few days and lp product release finder hasn't worked for me yet. Have I screwed something up? Release URL pattern: http://people.canonical.com/~karni/android/u1f/u1f-1.*-google.apk , location: http://people.canonical.com/~karni/android/u1f/
<karni> sinzui: The file is there, never made it to LP, though :( Any hints?
<sinzui> karni: I see *-google.apk in the glob, but your file is -2google.apk
<sinzui> I think you or I could remove the '-' from the glob to make it match files that end with google.apk
 * sinzui updates the Release URL pattern
<karni> sinzui: I see. I guess I didn't understand the glob well.
<karni> sinzui: oh, I had a dash before google? crapsticks, thank you!
<karni> Have a great day, sinzui
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Build delays due to hardware move | Help contact:- | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<dobey> did someone break merge proposal creation page? i just created a proposal and the "Extra Options" bit at the bottom was blank and missing the expander arrow and everything
<jethrogb> sorry for the x-post, but i think this channel might be more appropriate:
<jethrogb> i have a piece of software that consists of one source file and a makefile. i want to make a source package so i can upload this to my launchpad ppa. can someone please point me to a guide that tells me how to do exactly this? i don't want to use bazaar or whatever. i would consider switching to autoconf if said guide would tell me how to set that up
#launchpad 2012-08-22
<dobey> jethrogb: #ubuntu-packaging is more appropriate
<jethrogb> dobey: thanks, ill try it there
<jethrogb> although i think ive mostly figured it out
<blueyed> What's up with the PPA buildds? I have uploaded a package yesterday and it still needs ~8 hourse before it gets build?
<pmjdebruijn> the build farm was moved, so it has been offline for a few days
<wgrant> We still don't have all the builders back after the DC move last weekend
<pmjdebruijn> so it's still catching up on the build log
<wgrant> The queue's about half the length it was yesterday
<wgrant> If you have some builds you particularly care about, they can probably jump the queue a bit :)
<pmjdebruijn> btw is seems the i386 queue is much more congested, I guess this is because all arch builds are done on i386?
<wgrant> pmjdebruijn: Right
<blueyed> wgrant: I am waiting for build 3734327 and 3734333. Thanks.
<pmjdebruijn> btw
 * pmjdebruijn loves the PPAs
<pmjdebruijn> wgrant: thanks for your great work
<pmjdebruijn> (well and the rest of the launchpad team)
<wgrant> blueyed: Should start in a couple of minutes
<wgrant> pmjdebruijn: Thanks :)
<wgrant> Hopefully the queues will clear in the next day or two
<pmjdebruijn> wgrant: I used to host my own repo, without superclean builds and signed packages
<pmjdebruijn> the PPAs were quite the leap forward :)
<wgrant> Yeah, they make that all a tonne easier.
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Build delays due to hardware move | Help contact: czajkowski | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<wgrant> blueyed: Those are built
<vadi2> Hi. I'm following instructions at https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/UploadErrors for the 'File <UPLOADED_FILE> already exists in <LOCATION>' error. It mentions: 'note that there is no need to include the original tarball in the upload, a reference to the right file will suffice' <- how do I do that? To begin with, I only did debuild and dput.
<stewart> Anyone got an idea on this:
<stewart> bzr: ERROR: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~percona-core/percona-server/5.6/.bzr/repository/packs/a1849bf089d97de2c75cd97f17f4998e.pack is redirected to https://launchpad.net
<stewart> $ bzr branch lp:percona-server/5.6 /home/jenkins/workspace/percona-server-5.6-trunk
<stewart> You have not informed bzr of your Launchpad ID, and you must do this to
<stewart> write to Launchpad or access private data.  See "bzr help launchpad-login".
<stewart> bzr: ERROR: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~percona-core/percona-server/5.6/.bzr/repository/packs/a1849bf089d97de2c75cd97f17f4998e.pack is redirected to https://launchpad.net
<stewart> czajkowski, ^ ?
<stewart> czajkowski, this seems pretty consistent.
<stewart> basically... are now *two* of our bzr repos in some way corrupt
<mgz> if I curl that url, it's not a redirect
<stewart> huh.
<mgz> what happens if you log in and use bzr+ssh rather than http?
<stewart> mgz, this is on jenkins slaves, which will never do bzr+ssh
<mgz> ...but does it work?
<stewart> trying locally...
<wgrant> bzr+ssh would work, yes
<wgrant> That HTTP thing was transient
<stewart> okay... so if i try again it should work?
<mgz> you could get your bot to do bzr+ssh by the way, some of ours do
<wgrant> stewart: Yeah, it should work
<stewart> mgz, even without launchpad login?
<mgz> generally you create an account and generate an ssh key for it, then put that on the machine with the conf
<stewart> we'd end up having a garbage account though... which wouldn't be ideal. just another place for compromise to occur :/
<czajkowski> stewart: sorry wasnt looking at irc, I see mgz is helping and will know more anyways
<stewart> hoping it works. kinda takes a while when you have a several hundred MB repo
<maxb> stewart: If you're using http access currently, the machine pseudo-account doesn't need any specific privileges at all - so there's no compromise risk
<vadi2> What does this exactly mean: Rejected: mudlet_2.0-rc13.dsc: Version older than that in the archive. 2.0-rc13 <= 2.0-rc12-2.1ubuntu2 <- no, it's not older, it's *newer*
<maxb> vadi2: ah, I see what's happening
<wgrant> vadi2: Nope, it's older
<wgrant> vadi2: The upstream version is everything before the final -
<vadi2> So I should try 2.0-rc12-3 ?
<wgrant> So it's (2.0, rc13) vs (2.0-rc12, 2.1ubuntu2)
<wgrant> Right, you'll need another hyphen
<wgrant> With anything at all after it
<wgrant> Or nothing, if you want to be strange
<vadi2> Alright, thanks!
<wgrant> vadi2: See http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html#s-f-Version for details of how versions are interpreted
<wgrant> And considuer using dpkg --compare-versions to check
<vadi2> What affects the naming of the resulting dsc file?
<vadi2> It unfortunately got re-made as "mudlet_2.0-rc13" again.
<vadi2> Ah, probably the changelog file
<tsdgeos_> Hi, is launchpad slower than usual? I created https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-greeter/no_servers_configured/+merge/120736 30 min ago and the diff is still not updated while usually takes no more than 5 mins
<czajkowski> tsdgeos_: there seems to be some delays
<tsdgeos_> ok, no problem, just reporting in case something was broken
<tsdgeos_> if it's just "slower" no biggie
<czajkowski> they are looking into it
<tsdgeos_> my diff just appeared :-)
<FourDollars> Hi, When I execute `bzr branch lp:ubuntu/precise/totem`, it returns "bzr: ERROR: Revision {package-import@ubuntu.com-20120109161939-wfwd46cy3ytl1qq3} not present in "Graph(StackedParentsProvider(bzrlib.repository._LazyListJoin(([CachingParentsProvider(None)], []))))".".
<mgz> let's stick to #bzr for that
<KNRO_> Hello. I have a package with version 1.0ubuntu1-0~22~oneiric1. I tried to upload a new package with version 1.0~5~22~201208221205~oneiric1m but launchpad says the latter version is "older"! How can I fix this?
<mgz> that's a lot of tildes.
<mgz> KNRO_: see the log from earlier today which covered just this question:
<mgz> <http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/08/22/%23launchpad.html#t09:35>
<KNRO_> so if I add a hyped 1.0-5 it will be newer than 1.0ubuntu1 ?
<KNRO_> the 1.0ubuntu1 was a mistake at any rate, I forgot the hyper between the 1.0 and ubuntu1, and it seems I'm stuck now with this
<KNRO_> hyphen lol
<KNRO_> so it seems that debupstream 1.0ubuntu1 > 1.0 and this is where it fails
<KNRO_> This is the changelog for the package: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mutlaqja/libindi/packaging/view/head:/indi-gphoto/changelog
<KNRO_> isn't the debupstream supposed to be 1.0-ubuntu2?
<maxb> The upstream version is the version with the last hyphen-separated segment removed
<maxb> So, no
<KNRO_> so just 1.0 in this case?
<maxb> yes
<KNRO_> so how do I make this newer than the one in archive 1.0ubuntu1 ?
<KNRO_> other than making it 1.1 !
<maxb> 1.0.0 would work
<maxb> Because . is newer than u
<KNRO_> hmm okay thanks I'll give that a try
<maxb> That or 1.0z or 1.0+ or something like that
<KNRO_> well, I tried using deb-version {debupstream}~{revno}~{time}
<KNRO_> is there something wrong with using that deb-version?
<KNRO_> I'm getting this log: bzr: ERROR: bzrlib.errors.BzrCommandError: Invalid deb-version: {debupstream}~22~201208221247~oneiric1: Could not parse version: {debupstream}~22~201208221247~oneiric1
<dobey> {debupstream}+r{revno}-{revno:packaging} is what i use for my "daily" builds recipes
<dobey> KNRO_: what bzr-builder format version are you using?
<KNRO_> 0.4
<KNRO_> I'll use your suggestion!
<dobey> hrmm
<mgedmin> http access to bazaar.launchpad.net are very slow, what's happening?
<czajkowski> mgedmin: hey they are looking into that at present
<mgedmin> czajkowski, awesome!
<apw> KNRO_, if thats a raw error from the logs, doesn't that imply debupstream was not subbed in
<mgedmin> bzr branches access over http seems to be back
<wgrant> mgedmin: Yeah, should be back to normal now. Our apache rewritemap script ran into some trouble, and apache likes to wait around even for requests that don't actually need it.
<Daviey> You do still need to increment version numbers on deleted published packages from a PPA, right?
<Daviey> wgrant: ^?
<wgrant> Daviey: Yes
<Daviey> wgrant: thought so, thanks.
<mandel> is there any reason why launchpad would say a branch is empty yet I can perfectly branch it?
<mgz> mandel: if the branch scanner missed it in the datacentre futzing
<mgz> generally pushing a new rev to the branch makes the scanner wake up and realise the branch is populated
<mandel> mgz, ok, I'll do that to see what happens, thx
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Build delays due to hardware move | Help contact:-| Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<serg> hi. our repository on launchpad is apparently corrupted. what could we do?
<serg> $ bzr branch lp:maria/5.1 foo
<serg> bzr: ERROR: No such file: '/srv/bazaar.launchpad.net/mirrors/00/05/62/51/.bzr/repository/indices/b658cec5bdb393a80d29dc93e9c94ea3.rix'
<TheLordOfTime> i take it PPAs cannot hold Maverick or EOL-release packages?
<TheLordOfTime> (anymore)
<dobey> TheLordOfTime: can't build new packages for them at least
<TheLordOfTime> PPAs with old maverick packages will still publish them right?
<TheLordOfTime> but no new ones can be built
<TheLordOfTime> ?
<dobey> i think previously built/published packages hang around, but you can't build new
<dobey> at least, i have a ppa that seems to still have jaunty/intrepid/karmic/maverick packages in it
<TheLordOfTime> lol
<TheLordOfTime> i probably have a PPA with packages in it like that :P
<TheLordOfTime> (in which case those PPAs must die)
<mgz> ...launchpad likes scaring me with timeouts on the bounceback to mp page after I've done a really long comment
<mgz> bounceback loses the page you were just editing, but does appear to mean the comment did get registered
<TheLordOfTime> LP times out pretty often
<TheLordOfTime> randomly too
<mandel> I have problems with all the branches I push, I just pushed 3of them and lp states that the 3 of them are empty.. which is blocking some code from landing to trunk
<mgz> mandel: pushes fresh from today?
<mandel> mgz, yes, a few mins ago, max an hour ago
<mgz> okay, that needs some action then
<mandel> mgz, one of the branches is for example: lp:~mandel/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix-1019224 pushed 2 hours ago
<mandel> mgz, and lp:~mandel/ubuntuone-control-panel/left-tabs has the same code pushed a few mins ago
<mgz> the one from three hours ago seems to have worked though
<mgz> so it may just be horrid lag, fallout from the datacentre move
<mgz> mandel: so, apparently it's just being slow due to a backlog
<mandel> mgz, ok, if you need more info let me know in the internal channel or here :)
<cjohnston> Is anyone else having a problem looking at bzr branches in LP?
<mgz> yes, depending on what exactly you mean.
<cjohnston> It's very slow and/or timing out for me. Other parts of LP I am seeing fine
<mgz> codehosting is little more unhappy than normal right now.
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Delays due to codehosting, it's being looked into| Help contact:-| Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Delays due to codehosting, due to backlog| Help contact:-| Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<cjohnston> Thanks mgz, czajkowski
<czajkowski> <--- vanishing
<jethrogb> if i uploaded a native source packages with an omission in the control file that makes the build fail, how do i upload a new version of that package?
<jethrogb> I get "Rejected: File hybrid-screenclone_20120821.0.tar.gz already exists in Jethro's packages, but uploaded version has different contents."
<mparillo> Hi, I am trying to do a bzr push, and I am wondering if I am not getting bzr to recognize my ssh keys. I have bzr launchpad-login marco-parillo, which is my launchpad id.
<mparillo> And I do have a ssh key set in launchapd.
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<veebers> Hi all, I have some automated jobs that run some 'bzr export' commands after a fresh install
<veebers> twice just now I've received and error, both to do with the http access method
#launchpad 2012-08-23
<veebers> is ssh preferable/more stable?
<lifeless> veebers: ssh is more efficient
<lifeless> veebers: if you have network issues of anysort it would be better.
<veebers> lifeless: cool, thanks
<veebers> I'm not sure why I received the 2 different errors
<lifeless> we had an issue with http earlier today.
<lifeless> You may have been using it at the time.
<veebers> ahh ok, that would explain that
<GriffenJBS> any way to pull a tarball of files out of launchpad?
<lifeless> wget
<GriffenJBS> lifeless: ... you made me feel really stupid.
<GriffenJBS> thanks for the help
<lifeless> GriffenJBS: sorry!
<GriffenJBS> don't be, I wasn't thinking
<lifeless> ah, no worries then :)
<GriffenJBS> I looked at launchpad and saw bazaar everywhere was was thinking it was needed
<GriffenJBS> I can wget -r the files, I would like to have it compressed on host then transfered, but I just need the files
<wgrant> GriffenJBS: A URL like http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~loggerhead-team/loggerhead/trunk-rich/tarball will give you a tarball
<GriffenJBS> oh nice, wget didn't work, and the compression is possible
<GriffenJBS> wget checks robots.txt which disallows everything
<ajmitch> you can use wget -e robots=off
<GriffenJBS> ajmitch: the manual makes no mention of that
<ajmitch> no, the manpage doesn't list every option
<GriffenJBS> I got the files, wgrant, the tarball url worked like a charm
<lifeless> yeah, recursive wget does the right thing; using robots=off would likely be detected and your ip blocked :P
<ajmitch> blocked if it's just a single url being fetched, or does wget not look up robots.txt for that?
<lifeless> wget -r obeys robots
<lifeless> wget URL doesn't.
<ajmitch> right
<ajmitch> then don't ignore robots.txt with -r, otherwise angry ops hunt you down :)
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact:czajkowski | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<ricotz> could someone please restart this freezed build? https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/staging/+build/3738707
<ricotz> bigjools, hi :) ^
<czajkowski> ricotz: patience
<czajkowski> I'm just asking
<czajkowski> asked
<ricotz> czajkowski, sorry, thanks
<ricotz> czajkowski, jfyi, this freeze is happening quite often on some (i think, newer) i386 builders since the move of launchpad
<czajkowski> ricotz: yes there was a backlog since the move
<ricotz> czajkowski, sorry for bothering, is there any progress?
<ricotz> hmm, the build is now cancelled which i could have done myself :\
<ricotz> sorry, i need to run
<serg> hi. our repository looks corrupted:
<serg> $ bzr branch lp:maria/5.1
<serg> bzr: ERROR: No such file: '/srv/bazaar.launchpad.net/mirrors/00/05/62/51/.bzr/repository/indices/b658cec5bdb393a80d29dc
<serg> what could I do?
<jelmer> serg: is that the entire error?
<mgz> jelmer: I guess the useful part would be in the smart server log anyway...
<mgz> (rather than on the client)
<serg> yes. it's the error when I run bzr in a local shared repo. If I run it in an emtry directory it's an python exception
<serg> that still boils down to a missing file up the stack trace
<serg> bzr: ERROR: bzrlib.errors.ErrorFromSmartServer: Error received from smart server: ('NoSuchFile', '/srv/bazaar.launchpad.net/mirrors/00/05/62/51/.bzr/repository/indices/b658cec5bdb393a80d29dc93e9c94ea3.rix')
 * serg notices that the first error message, was indeed, truncated. "...93e9c94ea3.rix" was missing
<mgz> serg: so, the lo-fi way of fixing this would be for someone who has 5.1 to push it up to a new branch stacked on maria, then do a switcheroo
<mgz> provided that works.
<serg> that probably would. 5.2 branch works ok and it's stacked on maria too
<serg> but I'll loose all subscribers and I don't know what else
<serg> but if it's the only solution, I'll do that, of course
<mgz> ah, hold that for a sec
<mgz> the branch is listed as stacked on 5.3?
<mgz> that does not sound right, perhaps the stacking just needs resolving
<mgz> ...they were created at about the same time by you though...
<serg> and it's me who actually broke 5.1 branch. I pushed, it hanged (this happens, rarely), I ^C, broke the lock. And the branch is broken.
<mgz> ...that's not good, seeing the server log from that operation would be nice
<mgz> but probably some odd stacking interaction
<serg> ok, I'll recreate it, then :(
<mgz> what do you have in .bzr/repository/indices locally for that branch?
<wgrant> serg, mgz: I'd recommend moving the .bzr away and pushing with --use-existing-dir
<wgrant> Rather than deleting the branch and the metadata and blah
<czajkowski> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/206528  is serg question on LP
<wgrant> This'll preserve the stacking relationships and merge proposals and subscriptions and blah
<serg> mgz: it's a shared repo.
<serg> wgrant: what do you mean "moving the .bzr away" ?
<wgrant> Rename .bzr on the server to some other permitted name (like backup.bzr)
<mgz> serg: a hack with sft
<wgrant> So you can push up a clean copy of the branch
<mgz> *sftp
<wgrant> Into the existing branch on Launchpad
<serg> oh. interesting
<mgz> which lets you poke the contents of .bzr directly
<mgz> wgrant is right that just wiping then pushing fresh is probably safest as stacking complicates things
<wgrant> Well, "wiping" except with a backup so we can recover the old one if something goes wrong :)
<mgz> so... you need to do this yourself (as we don't have access to the branch), but in short
<serg> wgrant: thanks! very useful, I could've used it earlier too, we had problems before (but nothing that bad)
<czajkowski> serg: can we close your question on LP so ?
<serg> hmm. I got permission denied when I tried to rename
<mgz> `sftp serge@bazaar.launchpad.net:~maria-captains/maria/5.1`
<mgz> then rename to er... needs to be a specific thing, just checking
<wgrant> ALLOWED_DIRECTORIES = ( '.bzr', '.bzr.backup', 'backup.bzr', 'backup.bzr.~1~', 'backup.bzr.~2~',
<serg> czajkowski: 1 min. I'll close it myself when I'll fix it. by the way, do you want me to put this trick in the answer? or better not?
<mgz> backup.bzr
<mgz> right, what wgrant said :)
<czajkowski> serg: up to you
<serg> got it, thanks!
<serg> thanks! worderful!
<serg> czajkowski: I'm closing it now
<ricotz> czajkowski, hi, are you still around?
<ricotz> since the mentioned build was canceled which i was told can't the restarted from this state, i uploaded a new build which got stuck too https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/staging/+build/3738754
<czajkowski> hmm another one
<czajkowski> wgrant: any ideas
<czajkowski> as now I'm confused
<ricotz> e.g. this one worked https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/staging/+build/3737282
<ricotz> the problem might be that the g-ir-scanner is requested to initialize clutter and xthreads where some builders running into problems it seems
<ricotz> i can cancel and upload new build over and over again until it works, but i dont like this idea, so i asked to restart this specific build to avoid a rebuild of the amd64 packages
<ricotz> so please don't just cancel it again ;)
<czajkowski> ricotz: I didnt cancel it, I requested it to be restarted!
<ricotz> hmm, looks canceled to me :\ https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/staging/+build/3738707
<czajkowski> yes it was but that wasn't what I requested
<czajkowski> and I'm also no tthe one who did it.
<czajkowski> mgz: can you please help out
<czajkowski> thanks
<mgz> request to restart = cancel current, start again, no?
<ricotz> czajkowski, alright, just saying
<ricotz> at least i was told there is no going back from "cancel"
<ricotz> not sure if that changed recently
<mgz> so, how do we know the 3738754 build has hung?
<mgz> just that it should have progressed by now?
<ricotz> mgz, trust me i know
<ricotz> mgz, i already waited out some of those
<mgz> okay, so gumiho hasn't managed to do anything for two hours
<mgz> ricotz: so, the builder is doing work, but not obviously getting anywhere
<mgz> inside the /usr/bin/g-ir-scanner process from the log, is running `python /usr/bin/check-implicit-pointer-functions --inline --warnonly`
<mgz> but that's not a complicated looking script
<ricotz> mgz, are you able to gdb this process and send a SIGSEGV?
<mgz> so, it's not clear whether the builder is at fault somehow, or the build script is unreliable
<mgz> we could, though getting a dump off the builder is a bit of a fag
<ricotz> i see
<ricotz> mgz, can you paste the versbose log somewhere?
<mgz> will have a look now, best guess is an io deadlock of some kind
<ricotz> while it works on some builders, something is different then with e.g. this one
<mgz> active process from the build is lt-ClutterGst-2.0
<ricotz> yeah, that is the one trying initialize clutter and X
<ricotz> which should just fail and still work
<mgz> ricotz: so, stracing that process had the side effect of breaking the loop, so you can now see the full build log
<mgz> ricotz: and a chunk of the strace <http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1162745/>
<mgz> basically seems to be cloning, communicating a bit, waiting for child to exit, repeat
<mgz> and gumiho is now successfully building other things, so probably out of the blame
<mgz> the build log <https://launchpadlibrarian.net/113396105/buildlog_ubuntu-quantal-i386.clutter-gst-2.0_1.9.90-0ubuntu1~12.10~ricotz3_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz>
<ricotz> mgz, thanks, i copied the logs
<ricotz> mgz, i will just restart it and hoping for a working builder
<mgz> ^actually, build just got killed after 150mins, missed that in the log
<mgz> ricotz: so, my point is it's probably not a working builder you're hoping for, but the luck to avoid a race/loop in your package's build process
<mgz> the builders are pretty much homogeneous
<ricotz> mgz, alright, thanks for your time
<ricotz> i might be back ;)
<mgz> :)
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact:- | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<tsmith-away> how do i create a release for my project??? I CANNOT figure this out and have thoroughly googled.
<tsmith-away> The project is https://launchpad.net/phpu-training/
<cmars232> hi, quick question about the launchpad builders... would they block a build from downloading additional sources from bzr, hg, git, etc?
<cmars232> my build does this and it seems to have timed out
<cmars232> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/113443191/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-i386.hockeypuck_0.1~alpha_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<maxb> cmars232: The builders permit no internet access
<cmars232> maxb: bummer
<cmars232> maxb: thanks
<maxb> This is entirely deliberate, to enforce that the source package is actually a complete representation of what you need to build the package
<cmars232> the source package builds, it's just that the language tools are able to provision all the deps
<cmars232> they're not debian packaged
<cmars232> becoming a maintainer of all of the deps would be ... cumbersome for a developer
<cmars232> maybe i could put all the deps in the source tarball?
<cmars232> is there a limit on source tarball size?
<maxb> I don't believe so
<maxb> You're unlikely to beat libreoffice, anyway :-)
<cmars232> maxb: haha, thanks
#launchpad 2012-08-24
<penguin42> I seem to be able to trigger a repeatable oops by attempting to change the package on bug 239542 to linux
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 239542 in hal (Ubuntu) "problem with usb key" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/239542
<wgrant> penguin42: What's the OOPS ID?
<penguin42> OOPS-9944a90ab5ba3bb77a3c7f4a17c39512
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=9944a90ab5ba3bb77a3c7f4a17c39512
<penguin42> wgrant: That's the latest one, I triggered it a few times, 1st when I put in a comment at the same time, then narrowed it down to letting me do that, but not letting me change the package
<wgrant> penguin42: Thanks, this is a recent regression
<wgrant> Let's see
<penguin42> wgrant: Thanks for looking; not too important for me - I was just randomly triaging old bugs
<wgrant> There's no workaround right now.
<penguin42> not a problem - thanks for looking
<penguin42> on a different query; do you know what launchpad.net lets the google search see - it seems to see open bugs but it's rare to find a closed bug in a google search on site:launchpad.net - is that true?
<wgrant> Google can see all bugs
<penguin42> hmm ok, thanks
<tjaalton> hey, getting OOPS-9879a35cd0349e25109da48cdb15dc8b when trying to edit bug 966744
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 966744 in compiz (Ubuntu) "[i965] Resume from suspend leaves me with black screen or a screen of the desktop before it suspended. Compiz hung in intel_update_renderbuffers() from intel_prepare_render() from brw_draw_prims()" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/966744
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=9879a35cd0349e25109da48cdb15dc8b
<tjaalton> same thing ~8h ago
<FourDollars> Hi, totem 3.0.1-0ubuntu21 is missing from lp:ubuntu/precise/totem .
<maxb> !info totem precise
<ubot5> totem (source: totem): Simple media player for the GNOME desktop based on GStreamer. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.1-0ubuntu21 (precise), package size 404 kB, installed size 1262 kB
<FourDollars> maxb: Try `bzr branch lp:ubuntu/precise/totem`.
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: czajkowski | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<maxb> FourDollars: Strictly speaking the importer isn't within the remit of the Launchpad team - actually I'm not sure whose remit it is actually in these days, I'm just a community volunteer who happens to be significantly involved with it. Anyway, it seems like a previous import attempt died uncleanly. The importer would have got around to trying again eventually anyway, but I've requeued it as a priority now.
<FourDollars> maxb: OK. Thank you.
<FourDollars> maxb: Is there any link I can refer to?
<maxb> FourDollars: http://package-import.ubuntu.com/ lists failures
<FourDollars> maxb: Thanks a lot.
<maxb> Except that won't help you right now, because the importer has just run and decided that totem was up to date
<maxb> Something weird is going on
<czajkowski> maxb: still?
<czajkowski> :/
<maxb> apparently
<FourDollars> That is bad. :(
<maxb> the importer seems confused about what is and isn't imported
<FourDollars> The latest version on lp:ubuntu/precise/totem is not correct.
<FourDollars> The latest version on lp:ubuntu/precise/totem is 3.3.4-0ubuntu1~precise1, but it should be 3.0.1-0ubuntu21.
<maxb> what on earth?!
<FourDollars> It might be why the importer failed.
<wgrant> 'Deleted on 2012-01-10 by Colin Watson
<wgrant> requested by jbicha; 3.3.4-0ubuntu1~precise1 uploaded to Ubuntu by mistake, but fortunately dep-waited on all architectures; removing so that we can try to upload an older source package'
<wgrant> That's going to require manual recovery, I guess.
<maxb> yup, just found that little gem in the publishing history
<maxb> So, I need to nuke the {precise,quantal}{release,proposed} branches back to 3.0.1-0ubuntu12 and redo from there
<maxb> Erm... where's launchpad gone?
 * pmjdebruijn noticed that too
<pmjdebruijn> seems to timeout
<maxb> networking glitch?
<maxb> back now
<pmjdebruijn> oh indeed
<maxb> FourDollars: ok, surgery completed, lets give the importer 10 minutes or so and see what happens
<FourDollars> maxb: Awesome!
<maxb> FourDollars: A couple of false starts in which I had to correct extra things, but a new import job has just started, and I think this one will be OK
<FourDollars> maxb: OK.
<maxb> FourDollars: totem all fixed now
<FourDollars> maxb: Thank you very much. :D
<FourDollars> maxb: lp:ubuntu/precise/totem is fixed, but lp:ubuntu/precise-proposed/totem is not yet.
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/quantal/checkbox/quantal has ben "updating this branch" for ~2 days now - is this a known problem? :)
<czajkowski> :/
<czajkowski> wgrant: more strangness happening
<wgrant> czajkowski: Could you convince Blue to investigate? I'm not really here atm
<FourDollars> maxb: The history of lp:ubuntu/precise-proposed/totem is not sync to lp:ubuntu/precise/totem.
<czajkowski> jelmer: mgz this is still going on since yesterday
<czajkowski> mgz: were you looking into this issue already ?
<mgz> czajkowski: may or may not be related, will have a look
<czajkowski> please as this is kinda going on now for a few days and we could do with getting to the bottom of it
<mgz> seems like we need a code change just to find out what the problem is, unfortunately
<mgz> all I see in the logs is a success:
<mgz> [2012-08-21 15:44:13,192: INFO/PoolWorker-1] Running <SCAN_BRANCH branch job (4344425) for ~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/quantal/checkbox/quantal> (ID 14641498) in status Waiting
<mgz> ...
<mgz> [2012-08-21 15:44:13,452: INFO/PoolWorker-1] Adding 1 new revisions.
<mgz> [2012-08-21 15:44:14,087: INFO/PoolWorker-2] Retrieving ancestry from database.
<mgz> [2012-08-21 15:44:14,130: INFO/MainProcess] Task lp.services.job.celeryjob.CeleryRunJobIgnoreResult[BranchScanJob_14641493_f77b9db7-e8cd-484b-a568-8963bc25cd0d] succeeded in 10.7140600681s: None
<mgz> the upstream project oopsed though:
<mgz> [2012-08-21 15:42:43,212: INFO/PoolWorker-2] Running <SCAN_BRANCH branch job (4344413) for ~checkbox-dev/checkbox/trunk> (ID 14641476) in status Waiting
<mgz> ...
<wgrant> mgz: Different branches
<wgrant> 20:28:11 < mgz> [2012-08-21 15:44:13,452: INFO/PoolWorker-1] Adding 1 new revisions.
<wgrant> 20:28:11 < mgz> [2012-08-21 15:44:14,087: INFO/PoolWorker-2] Retrieving ancestry from database.
<wgrant> Note the differing worker number
<wgrant> And the job ID
<mgz> arg, the log is not sequential?
<wgrant> 14641498 vs 14641493
<wgrant> mgz: There are several workers
<wgrant> To avoid starvation
<mgz> then I've been misreading it all along
<mgz> there can be workers and still have a sane log...
<wgrant> You'd have to have several separate logs
<mgz> or do per-job rather than per-line logging
<wgrant> Which makes them useless
<mgz> so, upstream:
<mgz> [2012-08-21 15:42:46,483: INFO/PoolWorker-2] Job resulted in OOPS: OOPS-678a3ab26de51d9afedf052cad9532cf
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=678a3ab26de51d9afedf052cad9532cf
<wgrant> Since jobs can run for minutes
<mgz> ubuntu branch:
<mgz> [2012-08-21 15:44:14,507: INFO/PoolWorker-1] Job resulted in OOPS: OOPS-654d9bdf86466f489d9d050751981e0a
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=654d9bdf86466f489d9d050751981e0a
<mgz> which is all the same thing
<FourDollars> Could anyone help to rebase lp:ubuntu/precise-proposed/totem on lp:ubuntu/precise/totem ?
<mgz> dholbach: subscribe to bug 1039638
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1039638 in Launchpad itself "Scans of ~canonical-hw-cert/checkbox-editor/trunk oops with a database error" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1039638
<dholbach> ah, thanks
<wgrant> mgz: Have you identified when these OOPSes started?
<mgz> only have logs back to the 19th, which have oopses, but those aren't in the oops db
<wgrant> I believe it started late on the 13th
<mgz> are the older logs around somewhere, or do you just keep copies locally for occassions like this? :)
<wgrant> We probably do have older copies of the logs available due to excellent timing, but I haven't looked yet
<wgrant> My estimate of late on the 13th comes from the daily OOPS reports
<mgz> ah, those are actually useful for something? :)
<wgrant> Yes, you should be reading the first few daily and fixing them :)
<wgrant> Ah, no, we don't have logs from further back
<maxb> FourDollars: the importer has admittedly structured the history a bit weirdly, but it is not wrong
<FourDollars> maxb: So... is it OK?
<mgz> so, it would be helpful if these older oopses were actually in existence...
<wgrant> They expire after a week
<mgz> because the error is generic and in reports from way back, but could be from all over the codebase
<wgrant> If they're not referenced
<mgz> and the summary email doesn't count as a reference...
<mgz> headdeskish
<wgrant> No, since then we'd be keeping thousands of OOPSes just because they happened
<wgrant> daily
<mgz> I bet they compress pretty well, and could fit quite a few on a fifty quid 2TB drive
<wgrant> The threshold used to be higher, I'm not sure why it's so low now
<wgrant> I'm also not sure why our logrotate settings are so terrible
<mgz> so, I said I'd finish some other code today
<wgrant> There's also that critical branch-rewrite issue which needs to be fixed before Monday
<mgz> but when I get that done I'll look at resolving the transaction thing
<mgz> what's happening on Monday, apart from my day off?
<czajkowski> bank holiday
<maxb> FourDollars: I think it's fine to leave as is
<wgrant> We've had fastdowntimes blocked for more than a week already, we'll hopefully do the next on Monday or Tuesday
<mgz> ah, hadn't gathered that was the cause
<FourDollars> maxb: I have a commit based on lp:ubuntu/precise/totem. How do I move to lp:ubuntu/precise-proposed/totem ? Is `bzr merge lp:ubuntu/precise-proposed/totem` or something else?
<mgz> so, none of us three are currrently working on that, but we probably want aaron awake anyway as it's likely fallout from his changes
<maxb> FourDollars: Based on which incarnation of lp:ubuntu/precise/totem? Before or after I did stuff to it?
<FourDollars> maxb: After you did stuff to it.
<tjaalton> still getting the oops with bug 966744
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 966744 in compiz (Ubuntu) "[i965] Resume from suspend leaves me with black screen or a screen of the desktop before it suspended. Compiz hung in intel_update_renderbuffers() from intel_prepare_render() from brw_draw_prims()" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/966744
<maxb> FourDollars: Yes, bzr merge will work fine
<tjaalton> OOPS-c6c07586e94dc5cf49d1eb2b3a2e72fa
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=c6c07586e94dc5cf49d1eb2b3a2e72fa
<FourDollars> maxb: Thank you.
<joey> sinzui: ouch that hurt. I needed that for my security scans
<sinzui> osrry
<sinzui> sporry
<joey> lol
 * sinzui gives up
<sinzui> You will be back in just a minute
<joey> sinzui: before you do, let me pm you
#launchpad 2012-08-25
<george_e> I think there's a bug in the build system: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/113522688/buildlog.txt.gz
<george_e> That's supposed to be just a source upload.
<george_e> ...but it fails after trying to build the package without installing the Build-depends.
<wgrant> george_e: Well, it was correct to fail
<wgrant> debian/rules clean is run as part of the source build
<wgrant> So it tries to install build-depends
<wgrant> I'm not quite sure why it didn't fail earlier, though
<wgrant> The build-dep failure should have killed it
<george_e> Build-dep failure?
<george_e> Oh... I see. The problem is that debian/rules depends on a Makefile template provided by one of the build-deps packages.
<george_e> So the bug then is that the build-deps packages aren't being installed?
<george_e> I'm just curious since an identical build for Quantal succeeded.
<george_e> It's only the Precise builds that are failing.
<wgrant> george_e: Well, the real bug is that your build-deps aren't installable
<wgrant> george_e: Fix that and it should work
<wgrant> I assume that they are installable in quantal
<george_e> wgrant: They aren't installable?
<wgrant> george_e: The following packages have unmet dependencies: pbuilder-satisfydepends-dummy : Depends: mingw-libogg which is a virtual package.
<wgrant> george_e: mingw-libogg doesn't exist in precise on that arch
<george_e> Oooooooh. I get it now.
<george_e> wgrant: Thanks for taking the time to explain everything.
<george_e> I see now what's going on - once mingw-libogg builds and is published, THEN the source upload will succeed.
<wgrant> Right, that makes sense
<george_e> And since mingw-libogg was built for Quantal, there were no problems there.
<wgrant> It's a bit unfortunate that there's no specific source-build-depends field
<wgrant> So we have to install the whole lot
<george_e> Oh well. As long as I understand what's going on, I can work around this in the future.
<wgrant> george_e: libogg's built
<george_e> wgrant: I need to wait about 30 minutes for it to get published, though, right?
<wgrant> george_e: 5-10 minutes, usually
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact:- | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<Gism0> Just wondering.. is there a large amount of builds waiting? a PPA I use kind of broke due to a dependency not being built yet, been waiting a couple of days but it's still waiting.. is that normal?
<Gism0> the PPA is https://launchpad.net/~nathan-renniewaldock/+archive/xbmc-nightly
<Gism0> for xbmc-bin (>= 2:11.9.5~git201208231540~7935596-1~ppa1~precise
<yofel_> Gism0: the builders were offline for a bit last week so that caused a bit of backlog, you can find the current queue stats here: https://launchpad.net/builders
<Gism0> aha, cheers!
#launchpad 2012-08-26
<Darxus> Looks like this got badly named:  https://code.launchpad.net/~wayland/wayland/trunk  It should be wayland/weston, not wayland/wayland.
<Darxus> Or just weston.
<alkisg> Hi, why "Propose for merging" in only visible in some branches and not others?
<alkisg> E.g. visible: https://code.launchpad.net/~ts.sch.gr/sch-scripts/trunk, not visible: https://code.launchpad.net/~alkisg/+junk/ltsp
<micahg> alkisg: AIUI, +junk branches can't be merged
<micahg> or rather, aren't meant to be
<alkisg> Thank you micahg, the difference there is "+junk" or that it's not part of some project?
<alkisg> I.e. can I create a branch not in +junk and without registering a project, and send a merge request?
<micahg> alkisg: why would you do that?  why not push it under the same namespace as the project?
<alkisg> Ah, ok, gotcha, no reason I just didn't realize that was the correct thing to do
<micahg> (if you're merging into something, surely that something has a project attached :))
<alkisg> Thanks again
<fmarier> i'm wondering why i'm not able to push from a fresh checkout of my project: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1167571/
<fmarier> it looks like a locking problem on the Launchpad side
<Lockal> Hi. Can anyone tell me, why I have this timeout? OOPS-d7c57f357d0f20c379e1cdb0707ed4ba or OOPS-90d30f080915444ae298fc945ceb7060
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=d7c57f357d0f20c379e1cdb0707ed4ba
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=90d30f080915444ae298fc945ceb7060
<Lockal> I removed all tags and still get timeout
<shadeslayer> question, does launchpad prefer building some packages over others?
<shadeslayer> because I uploaded a package a couple of hours ago and another one a minute ago
<shadeslayer> the latter already started building, the former will be built in 11 hours
<pmjdebruijn> shadeslayer: the build farm is congested
<shadeslayer> pmjdebruijn: I know
<pmjdebruijn> so and there can be a different between amd64 and i386 (only=all) builds
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/nightly/+builds?build_state=building
<pmjdebruijn> hmmr
<pmjdebruijn> no clue then
<shadeslayer> aha
<shadeslayer> different priorities
<shadeslayer> hence different build scores
<pmjdebruijn> oh right
<pmjdebruijn> in the changelog
<shadeslayer> actually, urgency is low for both
<shadeslayer> so how do both of them have different build scores
<maxb> Which is the package still waiting?
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/nightly/+build/3744064
<shadeslayer> a bunch of them actually
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/nightly/+builds?build_state=pending
<shadeslayer> mmm ... I think it might be because of packagesets
<shadeslayer> as in, ktp-common-internals is in the kubuntu packageset
<shadeslayer> while call ui is not ( iirc )
<maxb> Ah, beat me to it - yes, the way the numbers add up it looks like an image packageset bonus
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> while it makes sense to add 50 points for being in the packageset, I don't see why they add 50 points for packages in a PPA :P
<shadeslayer> but I guess specializing PPA would add to much code or sth
<bjsnider> i'm trying to restart a ppa build due to dependency wait and i'm getting Error ID: OOPS-5127c4a7c589b05e40791dca42cbdb05
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=5127c4a7c589b05e40791dca42cbdb05
<TheLordOfTime> bjsnider:  did it say timeout at all?
<TheLordOfTime> (if it did, well... LP does that)
<bjsnider> yes it did
<bjsnider> but i've been trying for 20 minutes now
<TheLordOfTime> i think the dep-wait'd ones will start automatically eventually...
<TheLordOfTime> assuming you fixed the dep-wait
<bjsnider> i did
<bjsnider> didn't know they automatically restarted
<TheLordOfTime> don't quote me on that yet
 * TheLordOfTime checks with a team that would nkow
<bjsnider> i wish the one for natty had timed out, but this is the precise build dammit
<TheLordOfTime> lol...
<TheLordOfTime> guess what, its worse when you're uploading debdiffs to fix security bugs and LP times out on the upload :P
<TheLordOfTime> because then you have to wait for it to be resolved, or try again...
<TheLordOfTime> and then it fails
<TheLordOfTime> or it yells about duplicate stuff]
<enc0der> Hello
<enc0der> I am having a Failed to Fetch problem hopefully someone can help real quick with
<enc0der> Im wanting to upgrade Ubuntu to 12.04.1 but apt-get update gives me this and no updates are found
<enc0der> Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/pmjdebruijn/gcm-release/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<TheLordOfTime> enc0der:  that ppa probably doesnt have Precise packages then
<enc0der> lol mfw when i realize this is under spotify
<TheLordOfTime> did you look and see what is in that PPA?
<jelmer> enc0der: perhaps just an empty PPA, or a PPA with nothing for precise?
<TheLordOfTime> ^
<TheLordOfTime> (which is what i said)
<enc0der> Sorry I shoulda checked source list first
<TheLordOfTime> checked
<TheLordOfTime> that PPA publishes up to Oneiric
<TheLordOfTime> but not Precise
<enc0der> got it, any ideas on how to get Ubuntu to upgrade?
<jelmer> enc0der: it should upgrade regardless of this
<TheLordOfTime> mhm
<TheLordOfTime> the 404 issue is a warning saying it failed to fetch
<enc0der> I thought so too but nothing in cli or update manager
<TheLordOfTime> the upgrade should proceed without incident
<TheLordOfTime> enc0der:  how're you "upgrading"?
<TheLordOfTime> what'r eyou on, 12,04?
<enc0der> both apt-get and tha gui manager
<enc0der> yes
<TheLordOfTime> and going to 12,04.1
<enc0der> ya
<TheLordOfTime> did you do apt-get update
<TheLordOfTime> and apt-get dist-upgrade?
<TheLordOfTime> (otherwise, if you haed a list of other upgraded packages, that's really all 12.04.1 is, lots of bugfixes.
<TheLordOfTime> and stuff from -updates
<enc0der> Ya nothing shows
<enc0der> maybe its already installed?
<TheLordOfTime> bjsnider:  micahg says a depwait will resolve itself after a while: micahg> TheLordOfTime: yes, a dep wait should automatically retry at some point (assuming it's in that state and not a build failure state)
<TheLordOfTime> bjsnider:  just to give you the answer :P
<TheLordOfTime> enc0der:  it might've already installed
<TheLordOfTime> i know the 12.04.1 updates were applied to my unattended-upgrades system, so...
<enc0der> Cool, thanks guys I appreciate it!
<enc0der> Ok cool
<TheLordOfTime> enc0der: the alternative is try another mirror just in case
<TheLordOfTime> but they should all be updated by now
<enc0der> Ok I will
<TheLordOfTime> since 12.04.1's been out for... what...
<TheLordOfTime> at least a few days now.
<enc0der> ya 17th unofficially
<TheLordOfTime> its been out officiallt for a bit now
<TheLordOfTime> i know since -updates was thawed :P
<TheLordOfTime> so SRUs are now being processed
<enc0der> Lol so this woulda been the first to check i guess
<enc0der> Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS
<enc0der> Next time I shall wait till i wakeup fully to ask stupid questions
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<TheLordOfTime> dude, i'm not even awake yet
<enc0der> Lol
<TheLordOfTime> i know what you mean :P
<TheLordOfTime> (its why i'm not processing bugs :P)
<enc0der> Haha
<enc0der> Good call
#launchpad 2013-08-19
<ScottK> So I'm trying to triage a bug.  Bug #1187162 should be against  yafaray-exporter, not python3-defaults, but when I try to change it, I get an error: "There is no package named ' yafaray-exporter' published in Ubuntu.", but that's not correct: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/yafaray-exporter
<ubot5> bug 1187162 in python3-defaults (Ubuntu) "package python3 3.3.1-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1187162
<ScottK> Suggestions?
<ScottK> Don't bother with triaging bugs comes to mind, but that's probably not the best one.
<wgrant> ScottK: You seem to be pasting a leading space each time.
<ScottK> wgrant: That was it.  Thanks.
<ScottK> Is it still ask a question to get spam removed from a bug?
<StevenK> ScottK: Or ask here
<ScottK> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python3-defaults/+bug/606090/comments/2
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 606090 in python3-defaults (Ubuntu) "arguments tooltip closing freezes cursor/keyboard" [Undecided,New]
<ScottK> Comment 2 is pretty clearly spam.
<ScottK> StevenK: ^^^ please remove?
<StevenK> ScottK: All done.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<jkyle> morning
<jkyle> I'm trying to upload some packages to my ppa
<jkyle> one keeps getting rejected with: 'File foo.debian.tar.gz mentioned in the changes has a MD5 mismatch.' and 'File foo.orig.tar.gz already exists in Charybdis IRC Daemon, but uploaded version has different contents.'
<jkyle> but I just generated these project files with dh_make and debuild -S -sa. There used to be files for 'foo' in the ppa, but they were deleted days ago.
<Ampelbein> jkyle: You can't reupload files with the same name but different contents, even if you delete the packagages from the ppa.
<jkyle> Ampelbein: ah, I was just learning the whole process. I guess I screwed it up permanently. Can I delete the ppa and recreate and be able to upload again?
<jkyle> not the ppa files, the whole ppa
<Ampelbein> jkyle: I don't think that will work.
<jkyle> damn. that's awefully final
<jkyle> I'll try, but if that's true not sure what I can do...the .orig that was uploaded is no good
<Ampelbein> jkyle: You can always bump the version of your package. The orig.tar.gz should basically never change.
<jkyle> and I can't even download it because it's no longer listed as a download option
<jkyle> Ampelbein: right, it shouldn't change. But I ran ./configure before I ran dh_make so it's an invalid source
<jkyle> ...the process wasn't completely clear to me.
<Ampelbein> jkyle: bump the orig version would be a simple solution. So instead of 1.0 name it 1.0+proper or something.
<jkyle> ah, yeah that'd work. and wouldn't conflict/override the next legit version bump
<jkyle> Ampelbein: I created a directory named foo-1.1.1+proper and generated a new source tarball with dh_make dh_make --createorig -s -e dev@jameskyle.org
<jkyle> which created a charybdis_3.4.2+proper.orig.tar.gz file
<jkyle> then I ran debuild -S -sa
<jkyle> and it errored saying it couldn't find the source file in ..
<jkyle> I think that's an improper filename schema or some such
<Ampelbein> jkyle: What is the exact error? Can you put it on paste.ubuntu.com?
<jkyle> sure
<jkyle> wait, got an idea while copying it :P
<jkyle> ok, got past that I believe
<jkyle> I had to update my changelog to reference the +proper
<jkyle> giving it a go
<jkyle> seems to have built ok. we'll see if it's accepted :)
<jkyle> Ampelbein: I uploaded the package and received this rejection: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6004241/
<Ampelbein> jkyle: Wild guess: You do: "debuild -S -sa", then "debuild", then dput the changes to ppa?
<Ampelbein> jkyle: You should run a "debuild -S -sa" directly before using dput, else when you run another build or sbuild or pbuilder you might end up with files that have different md5 sums.
<Ampelbein> jkyle: Bump the debian revision (-1ubuntu2), debuild -S -sa, dput and it should work.
<jkyle> I don't do debuild
<jkyle> just debuild -S -sa, the dput
<jkyle> lemme try bumping/retrying
<jkyle> I noticed the debuild -S -sa created some files in my repo
<jkyle> Ampelbein: do I need to delete/clean out all the generated files in ../?
<jkyle> Ampelbein: k, bumped the version and reran debuild -S -sa then dput twice. same md5 rejection error
<jkyle> this process seems to be very prone to error
<jkyle> ok, so I reran debuild -S -sa, then I cat'd the *.dsc. then I manually ran openssl sha256,sha1,md5 on the files listed and compared to the .dsc
<jkyle> they all match
<jkyle> now, I'm noticing that during upload dput seems to hang when uploading the debian.tar.gz file with 1k left for a long time before completing. Maybe it's corrupting the file on upload, changing the checksum.
<jkyle> yeah, the md5 checksum is definitely changing during the upload. so launchpad or dput or something is corrupting the file
<jkyle> behaviro is similar to this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/251685
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 251685 in Launchpad itself "PPA upload hangs with 1K to go" [High,Fix released]
<jkyle> is there some other way to upload files? this method seems borked for me.
<jkyle> dput method
<wgrant> jkyle: sftp is the preferred method nowadays.
<wgrant> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading#Uploading_with_SFTP
<jkyle> k, put those entries in ~/.dput.cf
<jkyle> but when I do a dput, it still says: Uploading to ppa (via ftp to ppa.launchpad.net):
<jkyle> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6004507/
<wgrant> jkyle: You need to either replicate the entire [ppa] stanza from /etc/dput.cf in your ~/.dput.cf and include those two changes, or make the change in /etc/dput.cf itself.
<jkyle> how does dput know which section to use
<jkyle> ok, I see what you're saying. there's a [ppa] section and I need to put my confs under that
<wgrant> dput <section> <path/to/changes>
<jkyle> k, got it. made a [ppa-sftp] section, then I dput ppa-sftp:jkyle/atheme charybdis_3.4.2+proper-1ubuntu3_source.changes
<jkyle> and finally, it's accepted. man I wasted so much time thinking I was doing something wrong...turns out ftp is bugged on launchpad >.>
#launchpad 2013-08-20
<toabctl> I deleted a package from my ppa yesterday but when I try to upload the package again, I get "File puppet-razor_0.9.0.orig.tar.gz already exists ..."
<toabctl> but the file is not there. the ppa is empty: http://ppa.launchpad.net/telekomcloud/eisbrecher/ubuntu/pool/main/p/puppet-razor/
<toabctl> any idea how to solve this?
<maxb> By design, you're never allowed to re-upload a file name with different contents
<maxb> Because this would break the uniqueness of versions
<toabctl> maxb: but I deleted the package so the orig.tar.gz should also be deleted
<wgrant> It is remembered forever.
<maxb> Yes. You're still never allowed to replace it with different content
<wgrant> You can't have the same version twice with different content.
<toabctl> wgrant: so I have to introduce a epoch in the version number, right?
<wgrant> toabctl: An epoch is an absolute last resort; if you don't know 100% for sure that you want an epoch for a very good reason, you definitely do not want an epoch.
<wgrant> How did there end up being two different 0.9.0s?
<wgrant> You'd usually rename it to 0.9.0+repack, or something like that.
<toabctl> wgrant: I just used a wrong tarball for the first upload
<DarkPlayer> hi, i have a problem with a git sync. The sync status is "The next import is scheduled to run as soon as possible." since 15 hours, is there currently any problem?
<wgrant> DarkPlayer: Yeah, there's a roughly 20 hour backlog at the moment. I'm not quite sure what's going on, but I'm investigating.
<janimo> is there a way to get to private Launchpad branches with https transport?
<janimo> I get redirected to branch/location/+login  when doing a bzr branch
<mgz> you need to use the bzr+ssh transport
<mgz> which means you need the ssh private key of a user who's got access to the branch and the matching ssh public key on their launchpad account
<mgz> this can be a bot though, we do that for several branches
<janimo> mgz, I have ssh access there and access to the branch.
<janimo> mgz, it's just this is from a remote server and I did not know whether I should use my ssh key there or I can get away with https
<dobey> janimo: i wouldn't copy the key to the remote server, but if it's a secured machine/vm, you can probably ssh -A to it for a session, to be able to branch the branch
<janimo> dobey, indeed I did not want to copy my private key, but I had to look into (Again) how to use my local one. Thanks for the tip
<mgz> janimo: I use ssh agent forwarding in that scenario
<mgz> not everyone is enamoured of that, but it works nicely for this case, if you're logged into the machine with your creds anyway when running bzr commands
<janimo> mgz, ack, thanks. I'll just have to ask the admins to open  bzr+ssh in the firewall
<janimo> mgz, yes, logged into an internal canonical server
<mgz> it's just ssh, so if you can ssh out to anywhere, ther'll be fine (so, just port 22)
<mgz> IS are pretty anti-agent forwarding... but they may have another suggestion for you
<janimo> mgz, I am fine with any approach as long as it works :)
<mgz> most machines inside the firewall have access to bazaar.launchpad.net on 22, they probably don't need to change anything there
<cjohnston> Ursinha: ping
<Ursinha> cjohnston, hi
<cjohnston> Ursinha: hey there :-)   is it possible to tell who accepted a blueprint for a sprint?
<Ursinha> hmm
<Ursinha> good question
<Ursinha> looking
<cjohnston> Ursinha: we have quite a number of blueprints accepted for next weeks UDS that don't look like they should be
<Ursinha> cjohnston, let me poke local launchpad to figure this out, a moment
<cjohnston> ack
<DarkPlayer> wgrant: any news on the git sync problem? Launchpad tried to sync but this somehow failed without an error.
<czajkowski> DarkPlayer: I'd be surprised if we saw wgrant on at this hour of the night for him
<czajkowski> DarkPlayer: he did say a 20hr backlog at least
<DarkPlayer> czajkowski: sorry it's 20:31 here
<Ursinha> DarkPlayer, he should probably be around in ~5h
#launchpad 2013-08-21
<DarkPlayer> wgrant: any news on the git import? it doesn't only seem to be delayed, but the syncs also don't work
<wgrant> DarkPlayer: Which branch is this?
<wgrant> I've fixed the underlying cause of the delay (an external host was being problematic and slowing everything down), but it'll take a while for the backlog to clear.
<wgrant> There were also some failures related to the overloading.
<DarkPlayer> wgrant: https://code.launchpad.net/~mqchael/pipelight/master
<DarkPlayer> last 3 tries failed
<wgrant> Let me see.
<DarkPlayer> wgrant: i added a tag for some previous commit in the git tree, may this cause any problems on the import?
<wgrant> DarkPlayer: I'm not quite sure. We're failing to find the base for one of the new deltas.
<wgrant> Still digging.
<wgrant> Ah
<wgrant> DarkPlayer: I deployed some changes to our thin-pack support last night, and it breaks in one particular case. I'm landing a fix now.
<DarkPlayer> wgrant: nice, how long will it approximately take till the syncs work again?
<wgrant> DarkPlayer: With a bit of luck, about 3 hours.
<wgrant> Need to get it through testing and QA and deployment.
<slackner> tight schedule ^^
<DarkPlayer> that's fine
<wgrant> The backlog's clearing now that I've isolated the imports that were slowing everything down.
<wgrant> All a little confusing with these two issues hitting within 24 hours of each other :)
<DarkPlayer> no problem, just planning the next release, so it would be nice to have the bzr branch synced with the packages
<slackner> wgrant: i think that change will get to the QA easily ;) http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~launchpad-pqm/bzr-git/devel/revision/279
<wgrant> DarkPlayer, slackner: Confirmed that the fix is good. Should be deployed in a couple of hours, hopefully.
<slackner> wgrant: nice! thx 4 your effort :)
<Noskcaj> How do i set up my own autobuilder?
<wgrant> Noskcaj: For Launchpad?
<Noskcaj> wgrant, yeah
<wgrant> Noskcaj: That's not possible, for security reasons.
<Noskcaj> ok
<wgrant> We can't trust that the result returned by an untrusted builder is actually valid.
<wgrant> The builder's owner could have injected malware into the built package.
<Noskcaj> wgrant, ok, thanks
<kaleissin> I copied a package from one ppa to another. how do I make it be built for amd64? it says "[] i386" now
<wgrant> kaleissin: Which PPA, which package?
<kaleissin> ppa:kaleissin/monty, kodos
<wgrant> kaleissin: debian/control in that package says "Architecture: all". That means the package is architecture-independent, so a build from a single architecture will work on all of them.
<wgrant> So there's no separate amd64 build.
<kaleissin> ah
<kaleissin> meh, my iq always drops about a hundred ponts whenever I deal with packaging systems
<wgrant> Heh
<kaleissin> how many minutes should one wait for an email after an upload?
<wgrant> kaleissin: You'd usually get an email within a couple of minutes, unless you didn't sign the package correctly.
<smartboyhw> wgrant, thanks a lot:)
<wgrant> np
<ScottK> wgrant: I thought Soyuz would use alternate build-depends.  If that's true, I'm confused why https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libpath-tiny-perl/0.027-1/+build/4893120 didn't build since libfile-spec-perl 3.4000-1ubuntu1 is in the archive.
<wgrant> ScottK: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-buildd/+bug/594916
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 594916 in launchpad-buildd "buildd does not install alternate dependency for versioned ORed build-dependencies" [Low,Triaged]
<wgrant> It's never worked.
<ScottK> Oh.  Thanks, I guess I remember wrong.
<ScottK> At least it's easy to fix.
<GuidoPallemans> Hi everyone, I'm planning on building a launchpad app for the Ubuntu touch project, but I don't personally use launchpad actively. Can anybody help me what this app needs? it's going to be pretty basic
 * smartboyhw recommends GuidoPallemans to go to #launchpad-dev
<GuidoPallemans> thanks! :
<toabctl> is it possible to add ubuntucloud.archive.ubuntu.com/ as ppa dependency?
<toabctl> wgrant: maybe you know the answer?
<tsimpson> afaik, only the normal archive and other PPAs can be added as dependencies for a PPA
#launchpad 2013-08-22
<ehoover> could someone help me with a launchpad recipe problem? ( https://code.launchpad.net/~ehoover/+recipe/wine-compholio ).  i was able to build successfully locally, but the build farm doesn't like it.
<StevenK> "File wine-compholio_1.7.0.orig.tar.gz already exists in compholio, but uploaded version has different contents."
<ehoover> StevenK: that's autogenerated, i didn't make that
<StevenK> ehoover: None of the recipe builds uploaded correctly since the file already existed so you uploaded it automatically?
<ehoover> StevenK: the recipe created  wine-compholio_1.7.0.orig.tar.gz - i don't know how i have any control over it.
<StevenK> ehoover: You have 4 packages of wine-compholio already in your PPA
<ehoover> StevenK: i'm trying to update to using a recipe instead of manually uploading the packages, it seems to generate the correct version info for everything except the upstream tarball
<ehoover> so since it made "wine-compholio - 1.7.0-2~quantal1" it doesn't appear to want to build the others
<wgrant> ehoover: Recipes generate the orig.tar.gz from pristine-tar information stored in the branches.
<ehoover> even though the upstream tarball is identical
<wgrant> It sounds like the orig.tar.gz in the branch is different from the one you uploaded to your PPA separately.
<wgrant> And a PPA can't have two files with the same name and version but different contents.
<wgrant> You'll need to change the version number of the orig tarball.
<ehoover> wgrant: but i didn't name the orig tarball, it did that automatically
<StevenK> ehoover: An orig will be named with the upstream version, which strips off the dash and everything past that
<StevenK> So 1.7.0-2 is still 1.7.0
<ehoover> StevenK: so, since i uploaded a 1.7.0<ish> previously - even though i didn't upload an orig tarball with that code - it won't let me upload a new one?
<wgrant> Your recipe's version template is '{debversion}', which means it will just use the latest version from the changelog.
<StevenK> ehoover: An orig tarball had to come from somewhere originally :-)
<wgrant> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/148135917/wine-compholio_1.7.0-2~quantal1_source.changes
<ehoover> StevenK: before i used to unpack the tarball on my end
<wgrant> There was an orig.tar.gz on that upload.
<wgrant> Oh, that was from a recipe.
<ehoover> wgrant: yes, that was from this same upload
<ehoover> so quantal worked, but none of the other ones did
<wgrant> ehoover: What's the SHA-1 hash of the orig.tar.gz generated when you build the recipe locally?
<ehoover> i tried a second time (for everyone except quantal) since DarkPlayer suggested that the first upload might break
<ehoover> 19e4c888d9d95cacb275b326d3dc3dd59ecaf509  wine-compholio_1.7.0.orig.tar.gz
<wgrant>  f115f7da1ab5098ef6804fbc0afaf83d8e6d5485 21165497 wine-compholio_1.7.0.orig.tar.gz
<wgrant> Huh
<wgrant> Why does one of those branches just have a wine tarball in it?
<ehoover> wgrant: just tried twice, if i rebuild it locally (same recipe) it generates the same sha1sum
<ehoover> wgrant: because i couldn't get it to include the upstream tarball any other way
<ehoover> wgrant: note that the filesize is apparently different (?), locally i get 21165464 instead of 21165497
<ehoover> wgrant: even if i put it in a separate folder and tagged only that folder with the upstream revision it would include that entire revision in the ".orig" tarball
<wgrant> Well, pristine-tar is designed to construct a tarball from a branch whose tree roughly matches the tarball contents.
<wgrant> This should still work, and it's quite possibly a bug in the old pristine-tar that's on the buildds, but it's also a really weird way of getting an orig tarball.
<ehoover> wgrant: well, if i could tell it "download the wine tarball from ibiblio" i would
<ehoover> there didn't seem to be a way to do that :/
 * ehoover was highly disappointed
<wgrant> Recipes are specifically designed to work from branches.
<wgrant> If you wanted to work from an upstream tarball you'd normally use 'bzr import-upstream' or 'bzr merge-upstream' to import the tarball's contents into a branch.
<ehoover> wgrant: that seems rather restrictive, especially since it wasn't clear that i'd break an entire version number by using a tarball instead of the unpacked data
<wgrant> Because now you have a tarball in your PPA that looks like a wine 1.7.0 upstream tarball, except that it is a tarball containing the wine 1.7.0 upstream tarball.
<wgrant> ehoover: The breakage is not directly related, I don't think.
<wgrant> But it's not exactly restrictive; recipes are what you use when you want to turn a set of branches into a package.
<wgrant> They're not what you use when you don't have branches.
<wgrant> They were designed just for the use case of having branches and wanting a package.
<ehoover> wgrant: well, i want a package of my changes to a non-branched package ;)
<ehoover> wgrant: i mean, i could go back to uploading all the packages separately - but this recipe system seems really slick
<ehoover> wgrant: is there a way for me to see the contents of wine-compholio_1.7.0.orig.tar.gz on the build farm? maybe it's putting different stuff in there from when i execute the recipe locally
<wgrant> ehoover: You can find the one that quantal used by expanding the package on https://code.launchpad.net/~ehoover/+archive/compholio/+packages
<wgrant> It has the same file inside it.
<wgrant> I'd expect pristine-tar to check the hash of the reconstructed tarball, but I don't know for sure that it does.
<ehoover> wgrant: weird, the _contents_ of the tarball have the same sum - but the tarball itself has a different sum
<ehoover> and since there's only one file it's not like the files are in a different order O.o
<wgrant> Sure, but they can compress differently.
<wgrant> Or have a different timestamp.
<wgrant> But pristine-tar would usually fail in that situation.
<ehoover> wgrant: but why do they compress the same even if i re-run it on my end (even choosing a new working directory)?
<ehoover> (and have the same timestamp)
<wgrant> pristine-tar stores enough information to reconstruct an identical tarball.
<ehoover> wgrant: hmm, well - clearly i don't understand enough about how this system works to make it do what i want.  could you please provide me with a suggestion?
<wgrant> ehoover: Um, let's see.
<ehoover> wgrant: note: currently seeing if i can manually upload using the original .orig
<wgrant> You should be able to.
<wgrant> ehoover: So, the way you'd normally do this is to create an upstream branch, the contents of which is just the extracted upstream tarball. 'bzr import-upstream' imports it the right way.
<wgrant> Then you'd create a branch of the upstream branch, and add the packaging in that one.
<wgrant> bzr builddeb will then reconstruct the real upstream tarball.
<ehoover> wgrant: well, i've probably broken that now
<ehoover> since it will generate the same 1.7.0 tarball
<ehoover> but with a different hash
<wgrant> Now, in this case you've cursed the 1.7.0 version forever with an incorrect tarball, yes.
<wgrant> So you'd need to use something like 1.7.0+really
<wgrant> bzr builddeb generates the orig.tar.gz from the 'upstream-VERSION' tag.
<wgrant> So in this case it looks for upstream-1.7.0
<wgrant> But you need to use a different version, so either give the tarball a different version when you import it, or alias it afterwards with "bzr tag upstream-1.7.0+really -rtag:upstream-1.7.0"
<ehoover> wgrant: thanks for the help, i'm giving up for now
<ehoover> i'll make sure not to use tarballs inside the branch in the future
<dowson_> Hi, I'm trying to setup launchpad locally on my machine using the steps outlined in https://dev.launchpad.net/Running on a Ubuntu 12.04 virtual machine, but I'm running in trouble with the requests getting redirected. Is there anyway to disable re-direction?
<dowson_> Making local branch of Launchpad trunk, this may take a while...
<dowson_> You have not informed bzr of your Launchpad ID, and you must do this to
<dowson_> write to Launchpad or access private data.  See "bzr help launchpad-login".
<dowson_> bzr: ERROR: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~launchpad-pqm/launchpad/devel/.bzr/repository/packs/676c7a2c6bf9b928a6d4a14d1fd37084.pack is redirected to http://91.74.184.65:80/videoplayer/676c7a2c6bf9b928a6d4a14d1fd37084.pack?ich_u_r_i=5ba889d5a1871a26dbdcc286688a8d24&ich_s_t_a_r_t=0&ich_e_n_d=0&ich_k_e_y=1345088922751163062440&ich_t_y_p_e=1&ich_d_i_s_k_i_d=4&ich_u_n_i_t=1
<dowson_> ERROR: Unable to create local copy of Rocketfuel trunk
<StevenK> dowson_: That's very very strange. I don't think we'd redirect pack files to an Emirates IP address ...
<dowson_> I'm located in Dubai, UAE, so for some reason the files are being redirected to some server in the UAE.
<StevenK> dowson_: I might suggest using bzr+ssh then
<dowson_> I started off with a clean install of Ubuntu-12.04 on a VMware image.
<dowson_> I had installed ssh, but how do I get bzr to use ssh?
<StevenK> dowson_: You need to generate a key using ssh-keygen, then you need to tell Launchpad about the public key -- bzr should then use it when you branch
<dowson_> is the ssh key to be stored on the bazaar server, i.e. I have to create an account on the public bazaar server?
<StevenK> dowson_: It's a Launchpad account
<dowson_> StevenK: I configured SSH and uploaded my public keys to the launchpad server. It still attempts to re-direct it to that same server!!
<dowson_> The authenticity of host 'bazaar.launchpad.net (91.189.95.84)' can't be established.
<dowson_> RSA key fingerprint is 9d:38:3a:63:b1:d5:6f:c4:44:67:53:49:2e:ee:fc:89.
<dobey> dowson_: that's a different IP. that is the correct IP for bazaar.launchpad.net
<dobey> if you want bazaar.launchpad.net to point at your local instance, you need to configure your /etc/hosts or something to point it at the local server
<dowson_> I'm just in the process of setting up launchpad, so it hasn't copied the sources yet. So, I should complete the install first, locally, correct? and then later on, point it to my local server.
<dobey> which server are you expecting bzr to connect to exactly?
<dobey> also i think you should probably ask in #launchpad-dev, as this channel is more for general help with the launchpad.net instance of launchpad. -dev is more for development stuff (which setting up a local dev instance falls under)
<dowson_> ok
<dowson_> Just to let you know, after I configured for SSH, registered my public SSH keys with the launchpad.net server, and accepted the server RSA finger print, it's fetching the sources correctly.
<dowson_> The notice that the IP address of the server without SSH is different from the one with SSH access.
<XandriX> anyone had this issue on windows where the msp debug interface shows up as a usb input device instead of loading its proper driver ?
<dobey> what does that have to do with launchpad.net?
<XandriX> omfg
<XandriX> wrong channel join haha
<XandriX> sorry guys
<XandriX> have a good one
<DarkPlayer> hi, is it possible to split up a bug in launchpad? i have some users who simply start posting new problems in old bug reports , so it is possible to create a new bug report from the new posts?
<Logan_> DarkPlayer: I don't believe that's currently possible, but you can definitely request it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+filebug
<dobey> DarkPlayer: no, it's not possible
<DarkPlayer> k
<dobey> i don't think it's possible on any bug tracker to do that
<dobey> at least, not dierctly. you can of course always copy/paste stuff into a new bug
<dobey> it's better to just try and inform/train your users to always file new bugs
<broder> hmm. i just had a private i386 ppa build run (and fail) on chindi03, which is identified as an arm ppa builder
<broder> that...seems wrong
<broder> in a couple ways
<dobey> broder: why? qemu builds arm stuff on i386 hosts, iirc
<broder> err, but this wasn't an arm build
<broder> and (unless something changed) i thought i wasn't allowed to do arm builds in ppas at all
<dobey> i didn't say it was an arm build
<broder> i see
<broder> it also exploded in ways i'm not used to
<broder> parsing the sbuildrc
<dobey> anyway "identifies as" and "labelled as" aren't necessarily the same thing. it does say "(arm ppa builder)" for that host, but it's certainly building for i386
<dobey> so it's labelled as arm, but identified as i386, i would say
<dobey> but irrelevant to your issue, which is a host config issue
<dobey> just resubmit your build and hopefully it'll land on another builder that isn't broken
<dobey> unless someone is around that can take that builder off the loop for now
<dobey> (i can't)
<dobey> anyway, i'm leaving now. so later :)
<wgrant> broder: All the PPA ARM builders are actually using qemu-user-static on amd64 hosts
<wgrant> The arm bit in the description just means they're configured as qemu-capable.
<broder> ha. cute
<broder> ok, so sounds like the builder was just generically unhappy then
<wgrant> Yeah, that one is.
<wgrant> Am fixing.
<broder> awesome, thanks
<wgrant> Thanks for letting us know.
#launchpad 2013-08-23
<Jesse_V> does Launchpad support builds for Debian or Fedora? Is it only specific to Ubuntu?
<Jesse_V> nm
<wgrant> Jesse_V: PPAs only build for Ubuntu today.
<Jesse_V> ok, thanks
<wgrant> We'd like to support Debian too, but build resources are at capacity with just Ubunut.
<Jesse_V> is there anyway to have Launchpad build for more than one distro, or do I have to change my /debian/changelog file and reupload every time?
<Jesse_V> ah ok
<Jesse_V> thanks
<wgrant> You have to reupload for each release, or copy the source and binaries between releases
<wgrant> The latter won't work for everything; you'll need to check if each package needs a rebuild.
<Jesse_V> I'm working with my own project that isn't present in Ubuntu/Debian/Linux. It's new software.
<Jesse_V> what determines if it can be compatible across distros? It's an OpenGL/C++ project.
<Jesse_V> I don't fully understand binary compatibility in Linux
<wgrant> Jesse_V: Shared library SONAMEs are a good start, if the libraries you use are fairly sane.
<Jesse_V> Glew and Freeglut are the only ones
<Jesse_V> what's SONAME?
<wgrant> A library version number that indicates ABI compatibility.
<Jesse_V> the freeglut3 package has the version number 2.6.0-4ubuntu1 for Quantal.
<Jesse_V> so how can I tell ABI compatibility from that information?
<Jesse_V> sorry, I'm on a bit of steep learning curve here...
<wgrant> The 3 there is usually the soname version.
<wgrant> Anything built against freeglut3 should run against any later version of freeglut3.
<Jesse_V> oh
<wgrant> If they make a change that breaks backwards compatibility, it should become freeglut4.
<Jesse_V> yeah I've always wondered about that
<Jesse_V> thanks
<Jesse_V> I've always thought "why don't they just update the package version?" now I know why
<wgrant> Note that building for freeglut3 in saucy and running against quantal's might not work.
<wgrant> Because you can add new interfaces without breaking ABI
<wgrant> You just can't change old one.
<Jesse_V> so what's your recommendation then?
<Jesse_V> change /debian/changelog and then reupload?
<Jesse_V> wgrant: I've been working on a script to automate the build process for me: https://github.com/Jesse-V/Folding-Atomata/blob/master/src/pushPackage.sh
<Jesse_V> so I guess my plan then is to change /debian/changelog and then rerun the script. Would that work?
<wgrant> Jesse_V: quantal->saucy has freeglut3 and libglew1.8, so you could upload a package to quantal, copy it to raring and saucy, and it would probably work fine.
<Jesse_V> sorry, but how do you copy it without having Launchpad rebuild it?
<Jesse_V> I'm trying to understand the order of operations here
<wgrant> Jesse_V: Upload to quantal, wait for it to build, then use the "Copy packages" page to copy to raring and saucy.
<Jesse_V> ahh
<Jesse_V> and if that doesn't work, then I'll resort to uploading for each distro, right?
<Jesse_V> wait, can I build for Saucy, even though it's not actually out yet?
<wgrant> You can if you want.
<wgrant> PPAs support Saucy from day 1 of development.
<wgrant> Because they're used for development :)
<Jesse_V> ah
<Jesse_V> thanks for the help, I think I've got it better figured out now :)
<Jesse_V> hi it's me again
<Jesse_V> wgrant, maybe you can help me again, or someone else if you're not around
<Jesse_V> how can I get Launchpad to verify my digital signature?
<Jesse_V> I get:
<Jesse_V> gpgv: Signature made Fri Aug 23 06:22:11 2013 UTC using RSA key ID C20BEC80
<Jesse_V> gpgv: Can't check signature: public key not found
<Jesse_V> in the build log
<Jesse_V> how can I get it to import my OpenPGP key?
<Jesse_V> and wgrant, I found the "copy package" feature, thanks for pointing that out :)
<wgrant> Jesse_V: In the build log? That warning is normal.
<Jesse_V> yes ok
<Jesse_V> but shouldn't Launchpad verify that?
<Jesse_V> it looks like it could, if it had the public key, which it can get because it's on the Ubuntu keyserver
<wgrant> It's checked on upload.
<Jesse_V> ah ok
<wgrant> It's trusted once it's in Launchpad, so the buildds don't have to shuffle around keys etc.
<Jesse_V> so no one can upload to my PPA, except the owner of the private key, right?
<Jesse_V> ok
<wgrant> Right.
<Jesse_V> thanks wgrant for the help
<Jesse_V> my package is so close to building successfully: it fails right at the "make install" part... :)
<wgrant> Heh
<wgrant> Nearly there!
<Jesse_V> I know
<Jesse_V> it makes all of this progress and then dies because I forgot to include certain files in /debian so that they'd be sent to Launchpad. So it's all my fault...
<Jesse_V> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/148223219/buildlog_ubuntu-quantal-amd64.foldingatomata_0.4.2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Jesse_V> fixed easily enough though
<Jesse_V> YES
<Jesse_V> IT BUILT!
<Jesse_V> thanks wgrant
<Jesse_V> :)
<wgrant> Excellent :)
<Jesse_V> I'm so happy right now
<toabctl> hi
<toabctl> is it possible to delete ppa dependencies?
<toabctl> I just want to know that before I add a dependency to one of my ppas .
<jpds> toabctl: Try it on staging.launchpad.net.
<cjohnston> StevenK: wgrant Ursinha, thanks for figuring out the bug that caused status to get upset and taking care of it :-)
<Logan_> Is it just me, or is Launchpad not showing the updated versions of Ubuntu packages?
<LoganCloud> ^ Still here.
<dobey> Logan_: what do you mean it isn't showing them?
<qman__work_> Hi, I'm having a problem trying to backport a package (shibboleth 2.5.2) from saucy to precise, and it says "dependency wait": https://launchpad.net/~cs-cracker/+archive/shibboleth-ppa/+build/4895264  What, if anything, do I need to do to move this forward? I used the backportpackage tool to create the build.
<dobey> you need the missing dependencies
<dobey> as a newer package it likely requires newer versions of some of its dependencies that are also in saucy, but not in precise. or it may require new ones that do not exist at all in precise.
<qman__work_> so would I have to backport those separately then?
<dobey> yes
<qman__work_> ok, thanks, I'll look into that
<shadej> hi guys
<shadej> new to launchpad
<shadej> I want to work on ubuntu localization where to start?
<shadej> I have joined the team of my lang now
<dobey> the irc channel for your lang, or #ubuntu-i18n would be a better place to get help
<Logan_> dobey: Lemme rephrase, because I think I see the actual issue now - the proposed repositories aren't showing up on the source package pages anymore.
<Logan_> See, for example: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libzrtpcpp
<Logan_> It should show 2.3.4-1 in saucy-proposed, but it just shows what's in release.
<Munchor> Hi
<Munchor> >Licences:
<Munchor> Where does Launchpad read the License from?
<Munchor> oh wait, I can change details and have it changed, nvm
<dobey> Logan_: i'm not sure that has anything to do with launchpad itself. things that have been pusehd to the release pocket though show up as in release instead, and the proposed one no longer shows up. maybe it was rejected from proposed and therefore is not shown any more. better to ask in #ubuntu-devel maybe
<OvenWerks> I have aproblem with my launchpad account. When I push to a branch, the revision just shows my name/email instead of a link to my launchpad home page. This used to work, but stopped. as an example see: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntustudio-dev/ubuntustudio-default-settings/UbuntuStudio
<OvenWerks> I have tried setting bzr lplogin etc. with no luck
<OvenWerks> pl id = len-ovenwerks BTW
<dobey> you have to commit using an e-mail that is listed on your launchpad account
<OvenWerks> I am doing tht
<OvenWerks> dobey: I am using the same email as my lp account
<dobey> what is your lp username?
<OvenWerks> len-ovenwerks
<dobey> "Committer: len at ovenwerks"
<dobey> not exactly :)
<OvenWerks> I have not entered that anywhere dobey where would I set that up?
<dobey> are you doing bzr commit --author "Foo <foo@host.com>" ? or what? how did you configure your commit email?
<OvenWerks> $ bzr whoami
<OvenWerks> Len Ovens len@ovenwerks.net
<OvenWerks> $ echo $DEBEMAIL
<OvenWerks> len@ovenwerks.net
<dobey> you are missing the < > around your e-mail
<dobey> so change your bzr whoami
<dobey> should be "Name <email>"
<dobey> or just email
<OvenWerks> dobey: like this: $ bzr whoami
<OvenWerks> Len Ovens <len@ovenwerks.net>
<OvenWerks> Will try again.
<dobey> yes
<OvenWerks> dobey: Thank you that works, I guess I made that mistake after I reinstalled my machine.
<g0twig> do you accept lintian overrides for PPA packages
<g0twig> trism: hey
#launchpad 2013-08-24
<g0twig> can someone help, i cant rebuild my package
<g0twig> always this File <UPLOADED_FILE> already exists in <LOCATION>, but uploaded version has different contents.
<g0twig> the first build failed, so I retried
<g0twig> but I always get this message.. what do I have to do
<Ampelbein> g0twig: You have to change the version
<g0twig> omg
<g0twig> thx
<g0twig> Ampelbein: so I add a  new update to the changelog file?
<g0twig> with the new version?
<Ampelbein> g0twig: Yes, use "dch -i" to add a new changelog entry
<Sonderblade> what does it actually take to get launchpad to register your pgp key? i have been uploading the fingerprint and it keeps telling me that it will send me a confirmation mail, but it never does
<c_korn> hello, how can the raw version of a file in bzr be seen in launchpad?
<beuno> c_korn, just click on "Browse code"
<beuno> find your file
<c_korn> beuno: yeah, but this is not the same as clicking "raw" on github. this is what I meant.
#launchpad 2013-08-25
<ScottK> Is http://paste.ubuntu.com/6024826/ expected behavior from soyuz?  It's correct that the .dsc file name was used before, but the package version has an epoch now.  Shouldn't that be OK?
<codygarver> I have a strange build error involving ubuntu meta packages and germinate that only happens in launchpad builder. Anyone able to explain? https://code.launchpad.net/~elementary-os/+recipe/seed-metapackages-daily
<wgrant> ScottK: The filenames on disk exclude the epoch.
<wgrant> So the files conflict.
<wgrant> codygarver: Try building the package locally.
<wgrant> The source apparently doesn't include one of the files that it references.
<Sonderblade> can you instruct launchpad to build your ppa for multiple ubuntu releases?
<codygarver> wgrant: thanks a lot, solved it
<Ampelbein> Sonderblade: Nope, you have to upload a different version for each release. (Like: libfoo 1.0-1ubuntu12.04.1 for precise, 1.0-1ubuntu12.10.1 for quantal etc)
<Sonderblade> Ampelbein: so i need to change something in debian/changelog?
<Ampelbein> Sonderblade: Yes.
<smartboyhw> Sonderblade, I recommend you to do this: libfoo 1.0-1~ubuntu(release no.)~ppa1
<Sonderblade> smartboyhw: why the tildes?
<smartboyhw> Sonderblade, if one day an SRU for that package appears, it would make sure that the SRU will be newer than the PPA.
<Sonderblade> but if i have version number like 0.96~ubuntu12.04~ppa1 then the *orig.tar file for the package also needs to have matching name doesn't it?
<smartboyhw> Sonderblade, wait, is your application a native app?
<Ampelbein> Sonderblade: Yes, because that version is called native. You need to have  a dash "-" between the upstream (orig.tar.gz) version and the debian revision. Like 0.96-0ubuntu12.04~ppa1
<Ampelbein> Sonderblade: The latter case is non-native and likely what you want.
<Sonderblade> smartboyhw: yes
<smartboyhw> Sonderblade, oh
<Ampelbein> Oh, ignore me then.
<smartboyhw> Then, um, yes
<smartboyhw> Sonderblade, just after you change the changelog version
<smartboyhw> Please re-run debuild -S
<smartboyhw> That should help
<Sonderblade> it works but i can't upload it. launchpad says the version 0.96~ubuntu12.04~ppa1 is older than in the archive: 0.96~ubuntu12.04~ppa1 <= 0.96-0ubuntu13
<Ampelbein> Sonderblade: So, your package is not native after all.
<saiarcot895> Sonderblade: wouldn't the version have to be something like 0.96-0ubuntu14~12.04~ppa1 for it to go into a PPA?
<Ampelbein> Sonderblade: https://wiki.debian.org/DebianMentorsFaq#What_is_the_difference_between_a_native_Debian_package_and_a_non-native_package.3F for the difference betwee native/non-native.
<Sonderblade> saiarcot895: no. the old version string worked fine
<Sonderblade> Ampelbein: no, it's not native in the debian/packaging sense (but it *is* native in another sense:))
<smartboyhw> Sonderblade, uh hum when we mean "native" we mean native in packaging sense
<Ampelbein> Sonderblade: As we were talking about packaging, I expected native to be used in that meaning.
<Ampelbein> Sonderblade: Anyway, your version should be like saiarcot895 suggested. That makes it higher than what's in the archive, but lower than the next version that would go into the archive.
<smartboyhw> Sonderblade, wait, what is the version of the package in Precise?
<Sonderblade> smartboyhw: it's nonexistant
<saiarcot895> Sonderblade: what's the name of the package?
<Sonderblade> saiarcot895: factor
<Sonderblade> it's the name i gave it. but it only exists in my ppa
<saiarcot895> Sonderblade: that explains it
<saiarcot895> Sonderblade: technically, I think you should have started the versioning as 0.96-0ubuntu1~N, where N is the patch release number (or build number, or something)
<saiarcot895> Sonderblade: regardless, since it's not in the Ubuntu Archives (at least at the moment), you have a bit more flexibility with the versioning
<Sonderblade> saiarcot895: i thought you said the version number should be on the format 0.96-0ubuntu14~12.04~ppa1?
<saiarcot895> saiarcot895: at this point, I would do it like that, and then increment the ppa number for any patch/build updates
<saiarcot895> Sonderblade: ^
 * saiarcot895 just talked to myself. lol
<saiarcot895> saiarcot895: when you release a new version (0.97, for example), I would have it as 0.97-0ubuntu1~12.04~ppa1
<saiarcot895> Sonderblade: ^
<saiarcot895> Sonderblade: then, if the package at that version goes into the main Ubuntu archives, the one in the archive (the official one) will be preferred over the one in the PPA (for that version, at least)
<ScottK> wgrant: So an epoch only works if the version/revision is not repeated?  That seems a bit suboptimal.
<wgrant> ScottK: That's correct, but deliberate, trivial to work around, and not an easily avoidable limitation.
#launchpad 2014-08-18
<Roel> launchpad devs - hi! could you help us Perconians?
<Roel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1358253
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1358253 in Launchpad itself "bzr fails, perhaps account is locked" [Undecided,New]
<codygarver> any rollout date for the {debupstream} bug? #1350430
#launchpad 2014-08-19
<ricotz> wgrant, hl :), could you please take a look at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/253144 and https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/253093
<wgrant> ricotz: Done.
<ricotz> wgrant, thank you!
<jmux> I'm trying to debmirror http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-updates and get [GNUPG:] BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<wgrant> jmux: Launchpad just manages the master archive, but that's an issue with one of the third-party German mirror servers. You'll need to talk to #ubuntu-mirrors about that.
<jmux> wgrant: ah ok - just checked  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ and it's fine - will do
<wxl> hey folks, i'd really like my url to be ~wxl and not ~wxl23. the user at ~wxl appears to have done nothing with it. any possibility of such a thing?
#launchpad 2014-08-20
<wgrant> wxl: I've freed up the name for you.
<wxl> wgrant: thanks a ton!
<dehein> Hi i was going through this tutorial http://elementaryos.org/docs/code
<dehein> And i tried to package my app up and pushed it to launchpad. Set everything up like in my tutorial. And it fails to build with this log: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/182764221/buildlog.txt.gz
<dehein> here is my ppa https://code.launchpad.net/~dehein/+recipe/hello-packaging-daily
<wgrant> dehein: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dehein/+junk/hello-packaging/view/head:/debian/changelog is misformatted.
<wgrant> Your email address has grown several \ns.
<dehein> thanks.
<shadeslayer> wgrant: is publishing of binaries in PPA's delayed till all architechtures are built?
<cjwatson> No
<shadeslayer> aha cool
#launchpad 2014-08-21
<popey> is there anyone about who knows about setting up translations in launchpad?
<popey> I have https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/trunk all setup, but trying to setup https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/reboot which seems to have something missing and I don't quite know what.
<popey> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/reboot/+imports looks sane, when do they run?
<bharath> Hi, , I have implemented a blueprint https://blueprints.launchpad.net/murano/+spec/show-is-public-to-package-definitions but it is not showing in profile
<bharath> but it is not showing here https://blueprints.launchpad.net/~bharath-ves/+specs?role=assignee
<bharath> can anyone help me with this?
#launchpad 2014-08-22
<mpt> Until know I had no idea that Launchpad records the time you reported a bug to the nearest microsecond. http://15.125.74.138:8000
<mpt> -k
#launchpad 2014-08-23
<nega0> hey gang, im trying to backport a package into lucid, but the build process requires dh-autoreconf which is only available in lucid-backports. am i SOL here, or is there a workaround?
<tsimpson> nega0: copy it into your archive or click the Edit PPA dependencies option and choose Backports
#launchpad 2014-08-24
<Novice201y> Hello. I've got project on local memory (with "bzr branch lp:midori"). How can I just update files that have been changed from time of last "update"?
<Novice201y> OK, "bzr update" did the trick.
<dehein> Hi i am trying to learn how to build a package in launchpad. Can anybody check my repo and the build log. The only file I really changed was the changelog file. But somehow i get failed messages: https://code.launchpad.net/~dehein/+recipe/hello-packaging-daily
<LiamW> Hi, bzr question
<LiamW> Is there a "better" way to check if a bazaar branch is bound other than grepping for "checkout" in bzr info?
#launchpad 2015-08-18
<Cas> Hi, I just noticed that the main page for our project is saying that the latest version is 1.3.9 yet 1.3.11 is available and it is listed in history https://launchpad.net/deluge
<cjwatson> That means the latest version that was actually uploaded to LP directly
<Cas> except that in all downloads 1.3.11 is there
<cjwatson> hm, right, one moment
<cjwatson> Cas: if you hover over the date under "Released:" on https://launchpad.net/deluge/1.3/1.3.9 and https://launchpad.net/deluge/1.3/1.3.11, it shows 1.3.9 as being released five seconds after 1.3.11
<Cas> lol
<cjwatson> Cas: you should be able to edit the released times though, to avoid that
<cjwatson> and hopefully model reality a bit more closely
<Cas> I can't see where to edit release date
<Cas> it suggests a launchpad bug fetching files from our ftp
<Cas> it was working fine up until july 2014
<wgrant> Cas: There's an edit icon next to the release date, if you have privileges.
<wgrant> There was a bug with the release finder for a few months, which probably explains why those were found around the same time.
<Cas> not seeing that here and I have full privs for Deluge afaik
<Cas> oh wait
<Cas> sorry was looking on the wrong page
<Cas> would be handy to have edit options on https://launchpad.net/deluge/+milestones
<Cas> :)
<Cas> Thanks cjwatson, wgrant :D
<zyga> hey, it seems to be impossible to link a bug to a git branch that fixes it, is that accurate or is it just me not knowing how to do that?
<cjwatson> there is no such feature in LP today
<cjwatson> and may not ever be because git branches are more transient than bzr branches; we may just implement linking directly to a merge proposal instead
#launchpad 2015-08-19
<Laney> Any reason LP is (has started?) claiming X-Launchpad-Message-Rationale: Owner @ci-train-ppa-service? AFAIK that is false.
<Laney> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service
<Laney> Build failures from this team have started evading my /dev/null rule. :)
<Laney> Wait
<Laney> I was matching on the subject for some reason and they've made a ppa that is not landing-*
<Laney> Still, not the owner.
<cjwatson> Laney: Could you pastebin a full mail?
<cjwatson> Laney: Oh, never mind, I see your confusion
<cjwatson> Laney: https://help.launchpad.net/LaunchpadMessageRationale - what that syntax means is that you are an owner of the PPA, via your membership of the ci-train-ppa-service team
<cjwatson> It doesn't mean you're the owner of that team
<cjwatson> We're trying to regularise outgoing mail in various ways, so there'll be the odd change
<Laney> cjwatson: Ah.
<Laney> Like I say this may not be a change there; they're using a different PPA name
<cjwatson> But in general trying to preserve the property that X-L-M-R is Relation-to-entity[ @team-that-the-relation-is-via]
<cjwatson> Or something like that :)
<Laney> I just misunderstood what it was saying I'm the owner off
<Laney> of*
<Laney> Makes sense
<Laney> Maybe I should just leave this team since I get it via core-dev anyway
<cjwatson> Laney: Until recently, build failure mail did not have X-Launchpad-{Message-Rationale,Notification-Type} headers
<cjwatson> So there's that too
<Laney> That explains why I used Subject then
<cjwatson> I get all the ci-train-ppa-service stuff twice too, I really must look into why
<cjwatson> Because LP should deduplicate that
<cjwatson> The next time I don't just delete it on sight I'll have a look
 * Laney has ragequit the team
<cjwatson> Oh, right, I'm getting one of the copies via the ubuntu-reviews mailing list
<phillip> hi, I always get timeout errors when I want to open https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/wily/+pots/ddtp-ubuntu-universe/de/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=GObject-Selbstpr%C3%BCfung
<phillip> how can I fix this?
<phillip> wgrant: ?
<phillip> Error ID: OOPS-8030759de067c144fcdc9a16443f889c)
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-8030759de067c144fcdc9a16443f889c
<phillip> (Error ID: OOPS-02c184d88b46ff507d47cab1459cc0d6)
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-02c184d88b46ff507d47cab1459cc0d6
<phillip> (Error ID: OOPS-56e9914126cdd182622d22ce7a6b353d)
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-56e9914126cdd182622d22ce7a6b353d
<dobey> phillip: have you filed a bug report?
<phillip> no, that's the same bug as always I guess
<dobey> well file a bug report. if there is no bug report opened about that issue, it's less likely to get fixed
<phillip> well there is https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/736005
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 736005 in Launchpad itself "POFile:+translate timeouts" [Critical,In progress]
<phillip> but it worked in the last time for every things
<dobey> ok, comment on that bug report with the URL that gives the errors for you
<dobey> include a few of the OOPS IDs too
<phillip> dobey: I want to comment but Timeout error, please try again in a few minutes.
<phillip> ahh now it works thanks
<dobey> sure
<cjwatson> ddtp-ubuntu is a pathological case.
#launchpad 2015-08-20
<ricotz> hi, is there some kind of time-limit within a package must be uploaded to a ppa?
<ricotz> (meaning if the source-package is quite large it takes some time to upload it via dput)
<dobey> ricotz: not afaik. define "quite large" ?
<ricotz> dobey, over 500mb and uploading for like 4+ hours
<dobey> ricotz: well an upload is just ftp. if it's that much data, and your upload bandwidth is low, i suppose it could take a very long time and you could maybe run into tcp timeout issues
<ricotz> dobey, I see, the thing is the upload seems to run till the end and doesnt abort in a visible manner, dput just keeps hanging like "566003k/566004k"
<dobey> so it never uploads the last 1K?
<ricotz> dobey, looks like it, at least the output says so, I assumed the ftp server times-out or something
<dobey> ricotz: does dput exit, or just sit there waiting for it to finish?
<cjwatson> there's an idle timeout of an hour on connections
<cjwatson> it should only fire if the connection is actually idle (no data) for that long though
<dobey> and that should never really happen with dput, as if that's happening, i'd expect the tcp timeout to hit first long before the server closing the connection for an idle connection
<ricotz> dobey, yes, it never finishes
<dobey> ricotz: ok, not sure what to tell you then :)
<ricotz> I see, so something weird is going on here then :\
<dobey> seems like it. granted, i haven't ever uploaded anything with a 500MB source tarball to launchpad either
<ricotz> dobey, it worked fine some times already, but this time already tried it 3 times with the mentioned result
#launchpad 2015-08-21
<DanRabbit> Hey goodmorning, anybody around that can move/rename a project?
<cjwatson> DanRabbit: yes, but please file a ticket on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad for tracking
<cjwatson> that's where we take project change requests like that
<DanRabbit> okay thank you, I will
<DanRabbit> cjwatson: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/270643
<cjwatson> done
<DanRabbit> Thank you!
<cjwatson> (note my reply, ~tintou at least may need to be kept informed)
<DanRabbit> Yep, I'm in Slack with him right now
<cjwatson> ok
<DanRabbit> thanks again :)
#launchpad 2015-08-22
<lfaraone> visiting https://staging.launchpad.net/ gives a 503 "caused by our database being temporarily offline.". Knownbug?
<Oraclox> Hello!
<Oraclox> is this channel about the Texas Instruments launchpads?
<cjwatson> Oraclox: No, it's about the software hosting site launchpad.net.
#launchpad 2015-08-23
<cjwatson> Oraclox: Try #43oh
<Oraclox> ok, thank you :)
<forest> Is some part of Soyuz down right now? I sent a package to my PPA for building about half an hour ago, but it hasn't shown up. I don't remember it ever taking so long before.
<clivejo> forest: did you get an accept/reject email?
<forest> Nope.
<forest> clivejo: I usually see the build appear (unbuilt) on my ppa page, and get an email shortly thereafter. This time, none of these things has occurred.
<forest> Oh! It looks like Soyuz silently discarded my upload because my new gpg key wasn't yet associated with my launchpad account. I wish it had reported the problem somehow/somewhere instead of just pretending that nothing had happened at all.
<blr> forest: I suppose https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/409263 is relevant?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 409263 in Launchpad itself "New PPA for person without key should link to help" [Low,Triaged]
<blr> should be relatively easy to fix...
<cjwatson> forest: The historical rationale for that was that it would be too easy (quite possibly by accident) to cause Launchpad to mailbomb somebody else.
<cjwatson> So we only send mail after verifying that the person we'd be sending mail to is actually the person who made the upload.
<cjwatson> (We could certainly weaken that for uploads over SSH without even having to have an in-principle type discussion if the upload system actually left a record somewhere that a given upload was made over SSH, which it doesn't.)
<forest> blr: That bug doesn't apply to my situation, as the PPA is not new and my launchpad account was not without a gpg key. In this case, I started building using a new key, but forgot to register it with launchpad before uploading.
<forest> cjwatson: I guessed as much. Still, silent failures are really frustrating time-wasters. Perhaps it would make sense to report upload failures like this one on the PPA page or the owner's launchpad page? That would still prevent mail bombs while not leaving mysterious unreported failures.
<cjwatson> forest: That's not a bad idea.  I've recorded it on https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/145849, thanks
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 145849 in Launchpad itself "Uploads with unrecognized keys should be publically logged" [Low,Triaged]
<forest> cjwatson: Thank you.
#launchpad 2016-08-22
<eldarkg> Hello. I don't know it is a right place or not. But how to create automatic builds in LP of one repo (with snapcraft.yaml) when changed another repo (with build app source)?
<cjwatson> eldarkg: There's no built-in support for that at present, but you can request builds using the LP API, so you can e.g. have the other repo issue a webhook to somewhere that pokes the API.
<eldarkg> cjwatson: where I can read about this more?
<cjwatson> API in general, https://help.launchpad.net/API/launchpadlib; API for snap packages, https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/devel.html#snap
<eldarkg> cjwatson: thx
#launchpad 2016-08-23
<powersj> cjwatson, can I have you look at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/346180
<powersj> Robie pointed me at you to see about getting this done, while he is out of the office this week.
<cjwatson> powersj: rbasak was wrong, I'm afraid; I don't have permissions to do that.  I'd suggest asking whoever's the vanguard in #webops on irc.c.c.
<cjwatson> Only full admins can make arbitrary team ownership changes to teams they aren't involved with, not mere Launchpad staff.
<powersj> cjwatson, ok thank you
<ulm> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/355999
<ulm> ^^ why are spammers allowed to vandalise my question?
<cjwatson> ulm: we're fixing that
<cjwatson> sorry for the inconvenience
<ulm> thanks
<ulm> restoring it now for the second time ...
<cjwatson> already done
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: why do PPA publishers take so long? a performance boost on that would be very appreciated, especially for stuff like the Kubuntu CI which uses Launchpad as it's backend
<cjwatson> tsimonq2: because there are a hell of a lot of PPAs; no easy wins there, sorry
<cjwatson> (William was working on a partial parallelisation, which should help a bit)
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: so there's no artificial delay, it's just the publishers working 24/7? :O
<tsimonq2> oh ok cool :)
<cjwatson> pretty much yes
<ulm> cjwatson: should I supply any further credentials in #355999, or is this sufficient?
<cjwatson> we do have a plan for better scaling, but that's a larger project
<cjwatson> ulm: I'm afraid I haven't thought about it as yet, I'm mostly off working on another thing right now which is consuming all my attention.  What you have there is probably fine, it's just somebody will have to think about it and do some research to avoid being subject to obvious social-engineering attacks, as I'm sure you'll understand
<ulm> cjwatson: sure
<eldarkg> hello guys
<eldarkg> SPAM in https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad about AVG antivirus
<clivejo> SPAM in https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/332676
<rbasak> cjwatson: you mean there's something you _don't_ have powers to do? I'm devastated! :-P
<rbasak> cjwatson: thank you for pointing powersj in the right direction. It got sorted.
<rbasak> The question did get spammed though: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/346180
<rbasak> (which is itself is interesting)
#launchpad 2016-08-24
<elopio> Hello. I'm trying to build snapweb in launchpad, but I'm getting an exit status 1 without output. The same works in cleanbuild.
<elopio> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/280747389/buildlog_snap_ubuntu_xenial_i386_snapweb_BUILDING.txt.gz
<cjwatson> there is a clear error message, it's just before the progress bar stuff
<cjwatson> seems that npm isn't honouring the configured proxy environment variables
<cjwatson> that's https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-buildd/+bug/1588870
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1588870 in launchpad-buildd "npm doesn't seem to use snap proxy" [High,Triaged]
#launchpad 2016-08-25
<davidoae> Good day. I inherited a ppa on launchpad, which we use to provide custom ubuntu precise meta-packages for our Libre Software project. I wish to add packages for Ubuntu xenial however I'm having problems finding suitable documentation explaining how. Could someone point me the right way please?
<tsimonq2> here you are davidoae :) https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading
<davidoae> thanks tsimonq2
<geser> davidoae: basicly you take your precise source package and upload it for xenial (and updating dependecies as needed)
<xnox> Is it possible to limit https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/s390x?text= search to things in main only?
<nacc> xnox: hrm, doesn't seem like it (that i can see), but there is: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=foo&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=main&arch=s390x ?
<xnox> nacc, yeah, needs a keyword though - doesn't list "everything" with empty keyword =(
 * xnox ponders if i can fix that.
<nacc> xnox: oh i see
<dobey> keyword=%00? :)
<cjwatson> For that sort of fine-grained search you're probably better off just grabbing the Packages file and using grep-dctrl.
#launchpad 2016-08-26
<Jasper> Are the builders for Launchpad stuck? We have a build that's been in the queue for 3 hours now.
<Jasper> It's said "Estimated time: an hour" for the last three, as well.
<wgrant> Jasper: Which build is that?
<wgrant> We are having issues with one of our build clouds (we're a pretty good stress test for OpenStack, unfortunately), so there's a queue for the first time in a while.
<wgrant> Let me see what I can fix.
<Jasper> wgrant, https://code.launchpad.net/~wgreenberg/+recipe/eos-shard-daily
<wgrant> Hmm, why are those so far behind.
<Jasper> wgrant, thank you for taking a look
<wgrant> Ah, urgency=low.
<wgrant> dch recently changed to default to urgency=medium, which gives things a slight score bump. When the queue is getting backlogged, packages with the old default of urgency=low will end up slightly behind some others, so it's not so FIFO.
<wgrant> cjwatson: I wonder if we should equate low and medium in scoring nowadays.
<Jasper> ugh, why was it urgency=low?
<Jasper> we're just building from git
<Jasper> How does the git reimport work?
<wgrant> urgency=low was the default until Debian changed it around xenial.
<wgrant> Which is fine except when the queue is backlogged, which is very rare nowadays.
<Jasper> It seems bizarre to me that I can bump other people's packages around by specifying a different urgency.
<Jasper> Shouldn't urgency be used only for inner-PPA / inner-project ordering?
<wgrant> Potentially.
<wgrant> But we've preferred to just chastise people for abusing it, in the one or two cases that it's ever been abused.
<Jasper> OK.
<Jasper> wgrant, https://github.com/endlessm/eos-shard/blob/master/debian/changelog -- the changelog has urgency=medium at the top
<wgrant> It is useful in backlogs for getting eg. important security fixes through.
<Jasper> Which implies to me that your git reimport script sets urgency=low
<wgrant> Jasper: Perhaps recipes hardcode urgency=low.
<wgrant> Since that was the default in dch for about 20 years :)
<Jasper> How could I find out?
<wgrant> wgrant@lamuella:~/src/canonical/bzr-builder/trunk$ bzr grep urgency
<wgrant> deb_util.py:            distributions=distribution, urgency="low",
<wgrant> indeed
<Jasper> ok
<Jasper> can you bump it up?
<Jasper> after the fact?
<wgrant> Oh, the builds are already all running.
<wgrant> I rescored them a couple of minutes ago.
<Jasper> Thank you.
<wgrant> And I'll fix the scoring algorithm to cope with medium being the new normal.
<wgrant> But we also shouldn't have a backlog. Trying to fix that.
<Jasper> Would be nice to either change bzr-builder to medium or score medium / low the same.
<wgrant> Right, I'm going to set medium=low in the scoring algorithm.
<Jasper> Cool.
<wgrant> Well, low=medium
<Jasper> wgrant, also, can you check our recipe configuration? My colleague, Will, who set up the recipe, says that imports happen automatically, but builds don't.
<Jasper> Is that normal? Is it possible to set up auto builds?
<wgrant> Hm, it is set to build automatically, at most once a day when the source branch changes.
<Jasper> hm
<Jasper> So maybe we didn't wait long enough
<wgrant> It won't trigger immediately, though.
<wgrant> You need to wait for the import and then the recipe scheduler cronjob. The former is visible on the branch page, the latter is a cronjob at I think */20.
<wgrant> */15, even.
<Jasper> OK
<Jasper> wgrant, thank you so much!
<wgrant> It triggers any recipes that are set to build automatically, that haven't automatically built in the last 24 hours, and where any of the branches have changed since the last automatic build.
<wgrant> np
<cjwatson> wgrant: Makes sense as long as you're careful with all the hardcoded precomputed values lying around (I adjusted several recently)
<wgrant> cjwatson: Right, I'm adjusting urgency=low up to match the new norm.
<wgrant> Since you standardised around medium last week.
<smoser> asking here since no one paying attention in snappy.
<smoser> so these failures here: https://code.launchpad.net/~smoser/+snap/azure-cli thats simply "builders do not have internet access" right ?  am i missing somethign? or does that kind of mean that some large percent of the snapcraft.yaml that people would create will not work there.
<cjwatson> Builders have internet access but only during the pull phase.
<cjwatson> ... which is the case here.
<cjwatson> There's a known but undiagnosed problem with npm.
<cjwatson> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-buildd/+bug/1588870
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1588870 in launchpad-buildd "npm doesn't seem to use snap proxy" [High,Triaged]
<smoser> ah. nice.
<smoser> thank you.
<smoser> i've seen this before , but npm definitely *does* use proxy
<smoser> as i've used it on serverstack which only has proxied internet acesss
<smoser> hm..
<cjwatson> Yeah, the docs say it should work.  I don't know exactly what the problem is there.
<tgm4883> Not sure the order that happened here, but I've got a building PPA that filled up and I can't delete anything from it (getting Error ID: OOPS-76f614f6c4f29a7c7b3e96162c8764a1 )
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-76f614f6c4f29a7c7b3e96162c8764a1
<cjwatson> tgm4883: that's just a timeout, try again
<cjwatson> (possibly a few times)
<cjwatson> tgm4883: possibly also try deleting sources one at a time rather than five at once
<tgm4883> cjwatson: heh, apparently LP is now in the middle of an update :)
<tgm4883> or wait, might be
<tgm4883> I just got the uh oh screen :/
<cjwatson> tgm4883: No, we have no deployments in progress.
<cjwatson> Oh, not a deployment
<cjwatson> Database slave server reboot
<tgm4883> momentary blip. Ok, all marked deleted. I guess there is a cron job that actually deletes them and frees space?
<cjwatson> Yes
<tgm4883> ok cool. So my builds then should fix themselves at this point. Thanks cjwatson
<clivejo> is there any way to get a list of email addresses for people in the kubuntu members team?
<cjwatson> clivejo: you can iterate over the members using the facilities in https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/devel.html#person
<cjwatson> lp.people['kubuntu-members'].members is an iterable of all the members; for each one, person.preferred_email_address.email is their address, though you'll likely have to cope with getting ValueError for some of those for people who've marked their email address as hidden from other Launchpad users
#launchpad 2016-08-27
<clivejo> cjwatson: we need a complete list of emails for all members, hiden or not
<clivejo> if they are a Kubuntu member they are entitled to a vote in the Kubuntu Council election
<wgrant> clivejo: We can't disclose that information, I'm afraid.
<wgrant> If the user has elected to hide their email address then we can't reveal it.
<clivejo> how was it done in the past?
<wgrant> I'm not sure.
<cjwatson> Possibly we sent out the emails on your behalf or something?  Do the emails need to be unique per voter?
<mapreri> clivejo: I suppose that if they are not that many you could send the message through lp web interface at /+contactuser (those with hidden address)
<clivejo> we need to feed the emails into http://civs.cs.cornell.edu
<mapreri> oh, well…
<mapreri> then (always assuming the users with hidden emails are not that many) you could contact them thought LP asking them to provide you with a email address otherwise they can't vote, and if they don't react, live with that.
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: could I please have the capacity of ppa:kubuntu-ninjas/qt-5.7 increased to 4 GB? We're testing Qt 5.7 to land in the Kubuntu Continuous Integration system and increasing this would make sure we can properly build everything before copying to the KCI PPA.
<cjwatson> tsimonq2: done; but next time, please use https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion for this kind of thing so that it can go in the queue and be dealt with by whoever's around, rather than asking a specific person (especially on the weekend)
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: I'm sorry, I didn't know what that process was
<cjwatson> No problem, like I say, for next time :)
<tsimonq2> thanks :)
#launchpad 2017-08-21
<ahasenack> oops-51af3573e4f7fc1577278b119b6eea8b
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-51af3573e4f7fc1577278b119b6eea8b
<ahasenack> I'm getting the above oops when trying to submit a git mp
<ahasenack> KeyError: 'target_git_repository'
<ahasenack> let me check if I got that right
<mnaser> does launchpad have a status page by any chance
#launchpad 2017-08-24
<stub> Do we generate git diffs using --find-renames=XX ? Can we, with a resonably low similarly like say 30 ?
<stub> I have a tenancy to move files around when refactoring and it is pissing off my reviewers.
<wgrant> stub: We use the default similarity threshold of 50%, AFAIK
<wgrant> Do you have an example where that hasn't worked?
<stub> wgrant: https://code.launchpad.net/~stub/plinth/+git/plinth/+merge/328018 if you have access. Should be just renames with <50% mod
<wgrant> stub: Hmm, weird.
<axino> wgrant: in a MP I created a few days ago with simple rename (perhaps a few lines of diff), the code diff still showed the full file removal / file addition
<stub> I've opened https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1712754 to track.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1712754 in Launchpad itself "git diffs do not track renames" [Undecided,New]
<xnox> ..
<xnox> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/binutils/2.29-6ubuntu3/+build/13288058 -> finished 13h ago
<xnox> however rmadison says the debs are not published in the artful-proposed
<xnox> and britney thinks they are missing too
<cjwatson> xnox: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/artful/s390x/binutils
<cjwatson> doko intentionally deleted those binaries, it seems
<cjwatson> I wonder if he intended to delete 2.29-6ubuntu3/s390x; he deleted e.g. 2.29-6ubuntu2/ppc64el
<xnox> ah, but i thought that one was good one already. i'll ping him.
<cjwatson> I just did
<cjwatson> (#ubuntu-devel)
<xnox> ok.
<Laney> is there a way to re-publish the binaries that an archive admin deleted for a particular source on a particular arch?
<Laney> I tried with copy-package --force-same-destination ..., but it didn't give me the deleted binaries
<cjwatson> copy-package should do that (with -b too), even though it may give inaccurate predictions on its stdout about what it's going to do
<cjwatson> did you actually run it or just believe its output?
<Laney> the latter
<Laney> not much harm in trying I guess?
<cjwatson> should be fine.  what command line?
<Laney> copy-package --from=ubuntu --to=ubuntu --from-suite=artful-proposed --force-same-destination --include-binaries --version=3.25.90-0ubuntu1 gnome-session
<cjwatson> that should work; worst side-effect will probably be a stray email to -changes
 * Laney issues the order
<Laney> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/artful/s390x/gnome-session-bin pending
<tsimonq2> Hmm, that spit out a bare email to artful-changes :P
 * Laney shrugs
<Laney> as long as it works
<Laney> it didn't give me any karma though :(
<tsimonq2> I've been told Karma takes 24 hours? :P
<cjwatson> tsimonq2: I did predict that above ...
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: Oh, didn't read that part -- gotcha
<nacc> cjwatson: is there a canonical url (not yet necessarily pointing anywhere) for the git repository for a given srcpkg? git://git.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/<srcpkg> ?
<cjwatson> nacc: that would be the canonical URL once defaults are set
<nacc> cjwatson: thanks!
<cjwatson> nacc: though I'd recommend https:// rather than git://
<cjwatson> nacc: works just as well with the git client, provides transport security, and gives you something useful in a browser
<nacc> cjwatson: ah true, thanks
#launchpad 2017-08-25
<nacc> is it possible to make a launchpad-hosted ML not require membership to post to it?
#launchpad 2018-08-21
<cjwatson> DalekSec: thanks, done
<DalekSec> Odd, after I said that I went to -sysadmin and he restarted them.  Thought that made my point here moot.  Anyway, great!
<QwertyChouskie> How can I reset an import?  Specifically https://code.launchpad.net/~stk/stk/trunk
<QwertyChouskie> Any chance someone could take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/253127 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 253127 in Launchpad itself "no way to tell launchpad to 'start over' on a code import" [High,Triaged]
<QwertyChouskie> It's been "High" priority for almost 7 years...
<cjwatson> I wish we had time for all our criticals, never mind all our highs :-/
#launchpad 2018-08-22
<ahasenack> hi guys, how frequently does launchpad pick up debian uploads? Specifically, I'm looking at https://launchpad.net/debian/+source/sssd and debian released 1.16.3 about 1-2h ago
<ahasenack> it's showing in rmadison already (-u debian)
<cjwatson> ahasenack: Debian's archive publisher runs every six hours; we have a cron job that's timed so that it normally runs shortly after that
<ahasenack> ok
<jeremy31> a lot of new spam on https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu
#launchpad 2018-08-23
<juliank> cjwatson: I just uploaded grub2_2.02-2ubuntu12~ppa2_source.changes to my PPA and it somehow landed in the main archive queue and was thus rejected, because lower version number
<juliank> odd
<juliank> I uploaded again with the same dput and now it was accepted into the ppa
<juliank> or I am confused
<juliank> I am
<juliank> sorry
<cjwatson> looks like you uploaded it to upload.ubuntu.com by mistake
#launchpad 2018-08-24
<tsimonq2> wgrant: I'd like to remove all recipes from ~lubuntu-dev but I keep getting timeout errors; is there a good way to do it programatically?
#launchpad 2018-08-25
<alkisg> Hi, are there any known issues with recipes builds in launchpad currently? My recipe fails with a "non-zero exit" and I don't think I've changed anything that could cause that...
<alkisg> https://code.launchpad.net/~alkisg/+recipe/gsoc2018-epoptes
<alkisg> Got it, my bad, I merged a branch and I was still using the old name in the recipe.
#launchpad 2019-08-19
<cpaelzer> good morning (or whatever applies to you)
<cpaelzer> could I ask for soem extra space in https://launchpad.net/~paelzer/+archive/ubuntu/bug-1832622-qemu-spectre-ppc/+packages
<cpaelzer> I realized that four qemu builds seem to really exceed the limits oO
<cpaelzer> 2G ->30G should make a new upload fit
<cpaelzer> as 4 qemus currently are at 16.8G
<cpaelzer> Actually I think I can just use another PPA for now, might be even better
<cpaelzer> if you haven't started yet feel free to ignore the request to increase the size
<wgrant> Done anyway
<wxl> when i run `a2x --format manpage` in eoan, everything works fine, but it seems to fail in validating the intermediate xml file with `xmllint` though running this manually again on my own machine doesn't produce the same problem. what am i missing? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/437902372/buildlog_ubuntu-eoan-amd64.compton_7.3-0ubuntu1~ppa2_BUILDING.txt.gz
<wgrant> wxl: Consider updating your build scripts to not use --noout so you can see the actual error and work out what's different in your local environment.
<wgrant> e.g. it's possible you have extra DTDs installed locally
<wgrant> s/possible/very likely/
<wxl> ok let me see if i can figure something out
<wgrant> Should be reproducible in sbuild locally
<wxl> i got to figure out how to set options for xmllint
<wxl> (through a2x)
<wxl> wgrant: i took a slightly different approach and checked which packages i have manually installed that have installed to /usr/share/xml and i've got docbook-xml, docbook-xsl, and libdbus-1-dev. that last one is a build depend of the package i'm working on, so that's not it. is it likely that those docbook packages are the problem???
<wgrant> wxl: That's not really something we can help with directly
<wgrant> You'll need to test
<wxl> wgrant: one thing: are recommends installed by default with dependencies?
<wxl> build dependencies i mean
<wgrant> wxl: They're not. If you check the build log you'll see them listed in apt output, not in the to-be-installed section
<wxl> that should get me there. thanks!
<wxl> phew finally got it. thanks again
<cpaelzer> There are currently 13 UFW tests on http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running#pkg-ufw; all are stuck on "Test get_netfilter_capabilities() ..." in the "build-needed" stage. This will not recover due to bug 1840633. It would be great if someone could cancel them. FYI: Since I don't exactly know who can do this I posted this on multiple channels.
<ubot5> bug 1840633 in ufw (Ubuntu) "autopkgtests get stuck in Eoan with iptables 1.8.3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1840633
<ricotz> cjwatson, hi :), looks like the ppa publisher needs a kick ;)
 * ricotz thinks it was already kicked and is already crawling through the backlog
#launchpad 2019-08-20
<alkisg> Hi, I have two source packages with the same name "ltsp", its old (5) and its new (19) version. They produce completely different binaries with no overlaps or conflicts; old and new binaries can coexist in a system.
<alkisg> But the sources cannot coexist in a PPA because of the same name, so I'd need different PPAs to host them, correct?
<mitya57> alkisg: Yes, you need either different PPAs or just the different source names.
<alkisg> Thank you very much mitya57
<alkisg> So I think I can use a single PPA like this: (1) delete old packages so that their binaries won't conflict with "2", (2) upload a renamed version of the old source that will produce old-named binaries, and (3) upload the new source
<mitya57> That should work, yes
<alkisg> Great
<wgrant> alkisg: Why do you have two sources with the same name that need to coexist? You almost certainly want to rename one of them.
<alkisg> wgrant: it's ok I'm also the debian co-maintainer of ltsp, and I've talked with the more experienced other co-maintainer too,
<alkisg> The new ltsp is a complete rewrite, and we want to make it easier for our users to have both of them in parallel in case one fits them better for a migration period,
<alkisg> so we'll offer the new ltsp in backports/ppas, and in 20.04 or so we'll remove the old ltsp from the archives completely
<wgrant> Ah. So you wouldn't actually want them to coexist on one system. A separate legacy PPA probably makes sense
<alkisg> For the migration period, I would encourage old users to have both of them coinstalled
<alkisg> But that's an unofficial migration period; backports and ppas, not formal archives
<alkisg> The new package will land in testing in Autumn, so that it'll be included in 20.04 and in bullseye
<lennyb> Hi, what is a procedure to import pkg to Ubuntu bionic. This pkg exists in debian (https://packages.debian.org/search?searchon=sourcenames&keywords=networking-mlnx )
<wgrant> lennyb: That sounds like an Ubuntu question, so you probably want #ubuntu-devel
<lennyb> wgrant. thanks.
<pipedream> lennyb: https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=networking-mlnx&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<lennyb> pipedream: thanks. looks like there were some debian/ubuntu version issues that I am trying to figure out and solve
#launchpad 2019-08-21
<mwhudson> hmm should i be able to log in at login-lp.staging.ubuntu.com/ ?
<mwhudson> it doesn't like my password
<mwhudson> tangentially https://staging.launchpad.net/successful-updates.txt is quite a large file nowadays :)
<mwhudson> oh password reset worked
<Laney> Just got some slightly odd upload rejections relating to https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/3762/+build/17448474
<Laney> Rejected:
<Laney> Unable to find source publication gnome-desktop3/3.33.91-1ubuntu1 in eoan
<Laney> that's for gnome-desktop3_3.33.91-1ubuntu1_armhf_translations.tar.gz
<Laney> and "Uploading build 20190821-094515-PACKAGEBUILD-17448425 failed." (no further details) for the armhf package build itself
<Laney> The builds themselves look OK on the web UI though ...
<Laney> (there were some others; I just gave you a couple of examples)
<Laney> ah, I guess this is a 'build for superseded source' case with slightly weird error messages isn't it? (I uploaded ubuntu2 very quickly after ubuntu1)
<wgrant> Yep
<wgrant> It's missing "current" from the error message
<wgrant> If a build's source is superseded or deleted while the build is in the wild, you'll get that rejection
<ricotz> wgrant, hi, would you have a moment to increase the size of https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages?
<wgrant> ricotz: Done
<ricotz> wgrant, thank you
<cpaelzer> hiho, does someone here know/see why builds seem to complete but not recognized as that?
<cpaelzer> example https://launchpad.net/~paelzer/+archive/ubuntu/bug-1840872-duplicatehotplug-1840745-amdssbd/+build/17449039
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 17449039 not found
<cpaelzer> just as I aske (after hanging for quite some time) it switched them to uploading
<cpaelzer> I think I am good
<cjwatson> Yes, fixed a moment ago
#launchpad 2020-08-17
<CarlFK> here because: ssh-import-id .. "lp:", which was the original target implementation.. so
<CarlFK> URL=https://salsa.debian.org/~%s.keys ssh-import-id carlfk-guest   = kaboom:   https://paste.debian.net/1160284/
<CarlFK> ah my bad.  no ~ for salsa
<LocutusOfBorg> bos is again stuck in cleaning...
<LocutusOfBorg> 151 hosts in cleaning state
<cjwatson> CarlFK: We couldn't help you even if this hadn't been user error - it was never something the LP team did
<cjwatson> [2020-08-17 18:02:40,984: INFO/Worker-1] ppareset.ppa_reset[15ff8ac5-d998-4ce7-96a2-91bbc65919a3]: requests.exceptions.ConnectionError: HTTPConnectionPool(host='nova-api.infra.bos02.scalingstack', port=8774): Max retries exceeded with url: /v2/1cb457a8302543fea067e5f14b5241e7/servers/862fba1f-4e14-4e75-a6c3-5a060c37543d (Caused by <class 'httplib.BadStatusLine'>: '')
<cjwatson> Well that's a little exciting
<cjwatson> Let's see if it's gone away in the meantime
<CarlFK> cjwatson: I was hoping for a pointer ... and now wondering where I would support a patch to for supporting ssh-import-id salsa:carlfk-guest
<cjwatson> CarlFK: Maintainers of that project, I guess
<cjwatson> Seems to be https://launchpad.net/ssh-import-id
<CarlFK> thanks
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg: Seems to be getting further now
<LocutusOfBorg> ta
#launchpad 2020-08-18
<bigpod> currently i cannot log in to launchpad all i get is Oops! page
<sarnold> bigpod: usually the team needs an oops-id to figure out what might be going on
<sarnold> bigpod: did you get a number to go with it?
<bigpod>  OOPS-3cdab81c4573e9cb1770b53bb869ffab
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-3cdab81c4573e9cb1770b53bb869ffab
<sarnold> my **guess** is that it does not like your name :( we do have users with accented names but perhaps not in the username, eg https://launchpad.net/~stgraber
<bigpod> i havent changed my username and but i didnt log in since end of april start of may
<bigpod> but could be that i changed something on main ubuntu one account
<sarnold> I suggest sticking aroud a while, ilasc will hopefully be online in ~seven hours and might know what's up
<bigpod> i guess i will come back on after i wake up
<guiverc> OOPS-31b11f108e721633529066220ca65fdd
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-31b11f108e721633529066220ca65fdd
<guiverc> numbers vary on retries
<sarnold> guiverc: iirc that one is just "yeah that happens" :/ hopefully it'll execute to completion eventually
<guiverc> thanks sarnold
 * guiverc adds though started 12:51; ~30 mins ago on this report
<sarnold> ouch :(
<guiverc> part of that time is me 'again in a couple of mins' so not all active.. time of first was bounces@canonical email
 * guiverc wonders if the `apport-collect` which died during reporting & is now locked, then I switcehd to file bug manually on this other box.. if the first box is creating a lock for me..  and it'll magically work at 13:51 when my 1hr permission on 'live' system ends..
<sarnold> :(
<guiverc> :(  nope still no luck... lp has issues
<guiverc> been trying 2 hrs & still endless errors... can't even file a bug about lp not responding :(
<guiverc> now 3hrs trying to file a bug, lp is ...
<Tengu> hello there! seems the authentication is dead... any clue?
<guiverc> no just lp is slow & constant OOPS; I gave up trying to file using apport-collect/ubuntu-bug & am trying to file using browser & just OOPS-d64de8fabe10336e6659a071cfb8a861 or equiv for over 3 hrs now
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-d64de8fabe10336e6659a071cfb8a861
<tomwardill> sarnold, guiverc, Tengu: Some python3 porting work has unfortunatley broken login for users with non-ASCII characters in their name.
<tomwardill> We've proposed a fix upstream, but should be landing and deploying a local patch for it today
* tomwardill changed the topic of #launchpad to: Login broken for non-ASCII names | Help contact: ilasc (08:00-17:00 UTC Mon-Fri) | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support and spam reporting: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<Tengu> tomwardill: meh....
<guiverc> thanks tomwardill, my name shouldn't be impacted, however other problems often compound, maybe issue b/c of users subscribed to packages et.al...  thanks
<Tengu> utf-8, that thing breaking everything in python, right? :)
<tomwardill> Tengu: in this case, string handling differences between py2/3 in an upstream library, yeah
<tomwardill> guiverc: a good point, I don't know what the causes of your OOPS is, I'll pass it along
<Tengu> tomwardill: I can confirm, my firstname has a "é" in it :)
<cjwatson> guiverc: Your OOPSes are from trying to load https://launchpad.net/linux.  While I'm sure we need to fix something there, that isn't likely to be the correct bug filing target anyway (/linux is a representation of the upstream Linux project, and upstream Linux developers aren't likely to read bug reports on Launchpad).  So you can very likely fix this by not trying to do that ...
<guiverc> thanks cjwatson, I was trying to file the bug I was unable to via ubuntu-bug..   I'll correct & thank you !
<cjwatson> guiverc: I don't think ubuntu-bug would have taken you to /linux; I would expect it to try to file on /ubuntu/+source/linux (assuming this is a kernel bug).  So perhaps that was a different problem?
<cjwatson> The first OOPS you reported here was from /linux though.
<guiverc> nah sorry cjwatson, it's a regression in 5.4 kernel I believe for i386... why I was trying to go to linux page (`ubuntu-bug linux` is where I started..)
<cjwatson> Right, but that ought to use /ubuntu/+source/linux
<guiverc> sorry my last was hopelessly confusing..
<cjwatson> I think you followed a confusing link from a search
<guiverc> Yep... Thank you once again.
<guiverc> (sorry I replied before I'd fully read your post; My confusion & mistake; apologies)
<cjwatson> It looks like ProductDownloadFileMixin.latest_release_with_download_files is inefficient for projects with very many releases
<cjwatson> And:
<cjwatson> In [1]: len(lp.projects['linux'].releases)
<cjwatson> Out[1]: 2440
<guiverc> your suggestion & my page instantly displays.. Thanks cjwatson !
<cjwatson> guiverc: I filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1892003 for at least the most obvious problem here
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1892003 in Launchpad itself "ProductReleaseFileMixin.latest_release_with_download_files is inefficient for projects with many releases" [High,Triaged]
<guiverc> thanks
<cjwatson> Landing fixes for the extremely embarrassing non-ASCII name bug now
<cjwatson> Should be able to deploy that later today, as Tom said
<cjwatson> (My own daughter has a non-ASCII name.  Although she's a bit young to have a Launchpad account yet ...)
<bigpod> how can i log in to launchpad since in my name is a 2 non ascii characters. Is it just a change on ubuntu one (full name field)?
<bigpod> ilasc
<ilasc> hi bigpod: We've proposed a fix upstream, but should be landing and deploying a local patch for it today, we'll need to wait for that to enable login for non ascii characters
<bigpod> thanks
<a__pi> im trying to login in launchpad and i'm receiving "Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad.
<a__pi> different browsers and same reply
<tomwardill> a__pi: there's an error with handling usernames / names that have non-ASCII characters in at the minute, the fix is being deployed soon
<cjwatson> Let's check the OOPS though
<cjwatson> a__pi: Do you get an OOPS ID?
<a__pi> whats an oops id ?
<a__pi> is a ubuntu one loggin
<a__pi> login
<a__pi> tried with different browser and connections
<cjwatson> a__pi: There should be an error ID on the page, starting with "OOPS-"
<a__pi> (Error ID: OOPS-25455b7f9167f951d61dec5c61a1f51e)
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-25455b7f9167f951d61dec5c61a1f51e
<a__pi> can i reply a bug report by mail ? i never used launchpad
<cjwatson> Right, that error is the one that will be fixed later today
<cjwatson> You can reply by email, yes: https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/EmailInterface
<a__pi> thx :)
<cjwatson> (That page is a lot of words but in practice if you just want to send a simple text reply you can do that by replying to the email as you'd expect)
<snutter> Hi! Trying to report a bug for iputils-ping on ubuntu 20.04 but I'm getting an OOPS message when logging in to my Ubuntu One account on my way to the lauchpad bug page. Is there anything wrong with launchpad services today?
<tomwardill> snutter: can you give me the OOPS ID?
<snutter> Sure: OOPS-03f530a6f0121429d91dc458bba276a6
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-03f530a6f0121429d91dc458bba276a6
<tomwardill> we have a current problem with logging in with non-ascii characters in a username/name that should be fixed shortly
<tomwardill> yep, that's the same problem. Hopefully fixed today, we're preparing a deployment now
<tomwardill> sorry about that
<snutter> Ok, that might be it. I have one nonascii letter in my first name
<snutter> I guess I can live with ping printing IP addresses backwards for the rest of today :-)
<tomwardill> ... that's quite a bug :)
<snutter> Yeah, it's a bit confusing :-) Started since upgrading to 20.04. Seems to only happen when it prints the gateway address on host redirect (i think). Tcpdump interprets the incoming packets correctly so I'm pretty sure it's just ping doing something funky.
<snutter> Thanks for the quick response, I'll try reporting the bug later today.
<tomwardill> no problems, sorry for the inconvenience!
<cjwatson> Somebody put right-to-left Unicode characters in your gateway host name? :)
<tomwardill> ...
<tomwardill> okay, new best mean trick to play on sysadmins
<cjwatson> Just confirmed the openid unicode fix on one of our test instances, so progress
<luna_> Hello, should the translations for Groovy be active now or not?
<luna_> seb128 sent me here
<luna_> Translation page is not available
<luna_> Translations for this release series are not available yet.
<luna_> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/groovy/
<seb128> I'm getting 'Groovy is the current translation focus for Ubuntu.' but I'm member of some teams, I get the same error in a private session
<luna_> maybe its not open to the public yet?
* pappacena changed the topic of #launchpad to: Login broken for non-ASCII names | Help contact: pappacena  (12:00-21:00 UTC Mon-Fri) | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support and spam reporting: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<cjwatson> seb128: We emailed ubuntu-translation-coordinators and nobody responded.  https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations-coordinators/msg11556.html
<cjwatson> ubuntu-translations-coordinators, rather
<cjwatson> seb128: So the remainder of the steps on https://wiki.canonical.com/Launchpad/Translations/UbuntuOpenings, from step 8ish onwards, likely still need to be done
<seb128> cjwatson, is there anyone still on the receiving end?
<cjwatson> seb128: IDK, I saw you emailing the list so I thought you might be, but maybe that's just bugs
<cjwatson> seb128: Gunnar has responded in the past
<cjwatson> luna_,seb128: Anyway, I imagine initial imports have happened by this point, so let me poke cron schedules and such
<seb128> cjwatson, I'm on ubuntu-translators@ but not -coordinators, I might have replied to emails where the first one was Cced
<luna_> cjwatson: ah alright wanting to helping with Swedish when i can
<luna_> but if there is things still to fix and if Gunnarhj or someone needs to do things i can wait
<seb128> cjwatson, also it seems like something that doesn't really need input from a coordinator, unsure why the process is like that though, might be some historical reasons I don't understand
<cjwatson> seb128: Mm, it may be a historical vestige
<seb128> I would be happy with having the steps changed to be 'wait for the initial import to be done, then flip the flag'
<seb128> I'm looking at the import queue now, always good to review those
<cjwatson> seb128: Yep, I've just updated that wiki page to avoid blocking on u-t-c
<seb128> cjwatson, thanks!
<cjwatson> Since this has been a problem more than once
<luna_> so you gonna open up later today or during this week?
<cjwatson> Let's call it later this week.  If it's today it'll be a bonus
<cjwatson> I have two other urgent things though
<luna_> cjwatson: i got added by seb128 or GunnarHj so i am giving suggestions for Swedish for 20.10 now :)
<luna_> he saw me post in #ubuntu-desktop
<luna_> so this is atleast solved for me now
<luna_> thanks
<sarnold> tomwardill: oh! that makes sense :( python3 *sigh*
<cjwatson> More the difficulty of bilingual web code (it's still running on python2), but yes
<cjwatson> seb128: Could I have a review of https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/langpack-o-matic/groovy/+merge/389488 ?
<cjwatson> Tengu,a__pi,snutter: Apologies for the problems.  That's fixed now.
* cjwatson changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: pappacena  (12:00-21:00 UTC Mon-Fri) | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support and spam reporting: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<a__pi> no problem thx for your work!
<seb128> cjwatson, reviewed, we should probably remove eoan unsure if you want to do that at the same time? it's fine in another commit later
#launchpad 2020-08-19
<Tengu> cjwatson: hey, thanks :)
#launchpad 2020-08-20
<cjwatson> https://blog.launchpad.net/general/login-regression-for-users-with-non-ascii-names is a retrospective on the login problems for some people earlier this week.
<SpecialK|Canon> Nicely written
<SpecialK|Canon> Thanks for putting that together
<sarnold> cjwatson: nice writeup, thanks
#launchpad 2020-08-21
<Nafallo> hi there. before I start digging... did anything change with pristine-tar or tar on the receipe builders the last couple of months? it's not able to reproduce my tarball, for example: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/494424699/buildlog.txt.gz
<Nafallo> actually, never mind for now. I'll keep digging for a bit.
<sigv> is changing Bug Importance behind some rights assignment? Sponsorship requests should explicitly tag bugs as Wishlist based on the docs, but I do not have the option to do that for my created bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debmirror/+bug/1892110
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1892110 in debmirror (Ubuntu) "Please merge debmirror 2.33 (universe) from Debian testing (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sigv> further, I would like to explicitly mark it as affecting 'Ubuntu Groovy' instead of 'Ubuntu' similar to how for example https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1886112 affects 'linux (Groovy)' but that's also something that I do not appear to have an option to do
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1886112 in util-linux (Ubuntu Groovy) "Enabling DMESG_RESTRICT in Groovy Onward" [Wishlist,In progress]
<Nafallo> actually, my question still stands. if I do gbp import-orig on bionic it seems focal can't checkout the tarball successfully.
<cjwatson> Nafallo: We upgraded it a little while ago to be able to reproduce newer tarballs ...
<cjwatson> Nafallo: Feel free to file a bug
<cjwatson> sigv: See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
<sigv> cjwatson: thank you! will head to #ubuntu-bugs then
<Nafallo> cjwatson: alright. I remember reading they had some workaround in one of the applications with an environment variable you could set to try the old behaviour. want me to dig that up first? :-)
<Nafallo> ah. it was for both tar and pristine-tar. had it in my browser history :-)
<Nafallo> https://code.launchpad.net/~vcc-caeit/+archive/ubuntu/vcclc-testing/+recipebuild/2631382/+files/buildlog.txt.gz
<Nafallo> no
<Nafallo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1892503
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1892503 in Launchpad itself "receipe builds with pristine-tars generated on bionic fails" [Undecided,New]
<Nafallo> haha, running pristine-tar gendelta manually on focal obviously gets some other error :-D. that one I'll dig into myself though :-)
<rbasak> "git clone" has been very slow for a few days that I've noticed. Known issue?
<rbasak> It gets there in the end but it seems to be taking ~10 minutes for a clone of a relatively simple source tree :-/
<sigv> https://code.launchpad.net/debmirror seems to be misconfigured -- historically set up to import lp:debmirror Bazaar branch in trunk series from outdated git://git.debian.org/collab-maint/debmirror.git when the upstream is actually at https://salsa.debian.org/debian/debmirror.git as can be verified from https://tracker.debian.org/pkg/debmirror VCS info
<sigv> as I am not a signed Canonical contributor and unable to provide a "Canonical Project Manager or contact", I am not sure if I can request a code import
<cjwatson> sigv: contributor licence agreements have nothing to do with requesting a code import
<cjwatson> sigv: but let me fix that up
<sigv> cjwatson: I was thinking that might of concern due to the name of the 'owner' field when requesting a code import
<cjwatson> It is not
<cjwatson> sigv: However, I can't easily fix this since it's owned by somebody else rather than ~registry or whatever.  I've sent Max a message asking if I can have access
<cjwatson> We can override that with superpowers if need be but I prefer to avoid that if possible
<sigv> cjwatson: Understandable -- Thank you!
<sigv> Is my conclusion correct that debmirror 1:2.27ubuntu1 source is really just a source package without the patches being in version control? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debmirror/1:2.27ubuntu1
<sigv> Just trying to make sense of the structure of the project. Maybe that's more suited for #ubuntu-devel
<cjwatson> Almost certainly yes
<cjwatson> And indeed, not really for here
<cjwatson> sigv: I've deleted the old git-to-bzr import and replaced it with a git-to-git import from the right place
<sigv> cjwatson: awesome! Thank you very much!
<LocutusOfBorg> bos2 looks again so saaaaaad
<LocutusOfBorg> interestingly, the sadness starts with the weekend...
<cjwatson> Not interesting :)
<cjwatson> That just means we're less likely to do manual babysitting at the weekend
<LocutusOfBorg> I was wondering about machines feeling lonely and start crying :p
<cjwatson> I've done a bulk reset
<cjwatson> That's users ;-)
<cjwatson> Resets should generally be a lot more stable after some fixing last night, but there still seem to be some serious networking issues with bos02 that may cause builds to be interrupted, fail without logs, etc.  I was supposed to grab a sysadmin to dig into it today but I ended up spending half the day going back and forward between the vet hospital and the pharmacy for a sick cat
<cjwatson> So that didn't happen
<LocutusOfBorg> oh... I hope the cat is feeling better now
<LocutusOfBorg> bos can wait
<cjwatson> Well, it's potentially a long-term thing unfortunately, but I think I've done most of the tedious driving about bits
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks for the hard work :)
